# Buddies wanted--Starting IVF April 2013-June 2013!



## Starlight2012

Hi ladies! I was hoping to find some others who will be beginning their IVF journey soon so that we could go through it together :)

DH and I have been TTC since May 2011. DH's SA showed everything looked good and as for me, I have at least one clear tube and irregular cycles. I just finished 5 unsuccessful rounds of clomid and now moving onto IVF (doctor thinks we have unexplained infertility) - we have been referred to an IVF/Fertility Clinic and have our first IVF consult on April 29th, so I hope to begin our first cycle in May/June!

Please come and join me!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Hi Starlight2012! I am also moving onto IVF this year. I think I will probably shoot for June. I am currently securing financing and I go back to see my gynaecologist this month who is going to refer me to Lifequest in T.O. I'm nervous. This is a huge step.


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi Mrs. T! I see you are also from Ontario :) I am in Ottawa! 

My gyno also just referred us to a fertility clinic. I had been on clomid for about 6 months with my gyno, and now being referred to the clinic for IVF. we have our first appoinment on April 29th, so am really anxious and excited for it. I have a feeling that the earliest we could also start is June - so maybe we can go through this adventure and cycle together!

You're, right, this is a huge step! Hope that there are no complications in securing financing. How long have you and your hubby been TTC?


----------



## born2bamama

Hey Girls,
Would love to join you- hubby and I are beginning long protocol ivf middle/end april. We have been ttc for over two years and are unexplained (hormones, hsg, sa all normal). We are excited about IVF but definitely scared of what might/might not happen! We are in Canada also, so securing funding is on my March to do
list too. We are completing our pre-ivf tests next week and then heading to vegas to try to relax before starting the craziness. As of Monday I have basically given up coffee and cutting down sugar, doing yoga, etc. I plan to do acupuncture starting April too! Are you guys doing anything to prepare for ivf?


----------



## Starlight2012

welcome born2bamama - another fellow Canadian, how wonderful :) we are also very excited for ivf but have the same worries as you about it maybe not working. 

what will you be doing for your pre-ivf test? I am really new to the whole process and slowly figuring things out, we are not meeting our ivf doctor until the end of April, so will be a bit behind you so eager to learn about things through you as you go through them!

Ohhh Vegas, how wonderful - have you been before? My husband and I really enjoy Vegas! It will be perfect to relax and enjoy a bit before starting into the IVF adventure.

We are also going on a trip right befor our IVF consult - we are going to Barcelona from at the end of April, then the day after we get back we have our IVF consult, so the timing worked out perfect so we can relax on vacay, then come back and figure out what to do next!

To prep for IVF, I have been going to the gym more regularly to get into a good routine, and cutting back on caffeine as well. I thought about doing accu as well but had a consult and didn't like the accu person I met with, so I think I may try to find another one as I have heard wonderful things about accu :)


----------



## Mrs. T

Starlight2012 said:


> Hi Mrs. T! I see you are also from Ontario :) I am in Ottawa!
> 
> My gyno also just referred us to a fertility clinic. I had been on clomid for about 6 months with my gyno, and now being referred to the clinic for IVF. we have our first appoinment on April 29th, so am really anxious and excited for it. I have a feeling that the earliest we could also start is June - so maybe we can go through this adventure and cycle together!
> 
> You're, right, this is a huge step! Hope that there are no complications in securing financing. How long have you and your hubby been TTC?

I got the approval for financing just have to go sign.

We have been trying to conceive our whole marriage! 10 long years!!! We were so psyched when our first IUI worked last year but unfortunately I had a miscarriage. :( But I am at least hopeful I did get pregnant so I guess it can happen again.


----------



## Mrs. T

born2bamama said:


> Hey Girls,
> Would love to join you- hubby and I are beginning long protocol ivf middle/end april. We have been ttc for over two years and are unexplained (hormones, hsg, sa all normal). We are excited about IVF but definitely scared of what might/might not happen! We are in Canada also, so securing funding is on my March to do
> list too. We are completing our pre-ivf tests next week and then heading to vegas to try to relax before starting the craziness. As of Monday I have basically given up coffee and cutting down sugar, doing yoga, etc. I plan to do acupuncture starting April too! Are you guys doing anything to prepare for ivf?

Yeah I am very interested in starting acupuncture. I have never been before. 

Are you girls gonna be taking any supplements/vitamins or anything? I keep hearing about everything from CoQ10 to royal jelly to whatever. It is enough to make my head spin!


----------



## Starlight2012

Mrs T - that is great that you already have approval for the financing and just need to sign, when will you be doing that? So sorry that you and your hubby have had such a long TTC journey :hugs: you're right, that is very postive that you were able to get pregnant last year although very sorry it ended in m/c. I have a good feeling about the ivf and that it will do the trick for you!

The only supplement I am taking right now is folic acid as I was worried that other supplements may not react well to the meds I was previously on, but now we are on a natural cycles till IVF starts. What are you currently taking or thinking about taking?


----------



## Mrs. T

Thanks, my bank lady just called me a couple of days ago to say it's a go and she will call me when the papers are ready to sign. Hopefully I will hear back soon.

Right now I am on a prenatal multivitamin, folic acid and vitamin D. My gyno recently tested my vitamin D because he said there were studies done on links between vitamin D and the success of getting pregnant. My vitamin D was low so I am on 2000ius a day now. I don't know what else to take. My last IUI I took Royal Jelly and my uterine lining was really thick that cycle but then again I was also on more powerful fertility drugs.

I think I may not take anything else this time and just try acupuncture. I am scared of acupuncture though. I have never done it before.


----------



## Starlight2012

That's perfect on the financing. I hope you hear back soon as well so that you can just get it out of the way and off your plate.

Hmm I wonder how my vitamin D levels are. I could always ask about that when I go for my appointment next month.

I have been on the fence about trying accupuncture - at first it scared me, then I was willing to try anything, so I booked a consult. At the consult, I didn't really feel comfortable as she admitted that she didn't really specialise in fertility accu, so I never went back. Now I am thinking about doing it with IVF as there is an associated accu clinic related to the fertility clinic I am going to. But I am not sure! When will you start yours?


----------



## Mrs. T

I am just looking online trying to decide who to book an appt with. :)


----------



## Starlight2012

that's exciting - let me know if you end up booking and how it goes!! If I do accu, I think it will only be during my IVF cycles but very interested to hear about how it goes with you if you end up going sooner!


----------



## born2bamama

Starlight2012 said:


> welcome born2bamama - another fellow Canadian, how wonderful :) we are also very excited for ivf but have the same worries as you about it maybe not working.
> 
> what will you be doing for your pre-ivf test? I am really new to the whole process and slowly figuring things out, we are not meeting our ivf doctor until the end of April, so will be a bit behind you so eager to learn about things through you as you go through them!
> 
> Ohhh Vegas, how wonderful - have you been before? My husband and I really enjoy Vegas! It will be perfect to relax and enjoy a bit before starting into the IVF adventure.
> 
> We are also going on a trip right befor our IVF consult - we are going to Barcelona from at the end of April, then the day after we get back we have our IVF consult, so the timing worked out perfect so we can relax on vacay, then come back and figure out what to do next!
> 
> To prep for IVF, I have been going to the gym more regularly to get into a good routine, and cutting back on caffeine as well. I thought about doing accu as well but had a consult and didn't like the accu person I met with, so I think I may try to find another one as I have heard wonderful things about accu :)

Hey!
For pre-ivf testing we had to get bloodwork done (did this on Monday), and next week I have to get a pap with swabs and he has to do a functional SA (fancy SA to see if ICSI will be needed). I've already had an hsg a few months ago so other than those tests we are all good to go; just have to wait for cd1 to call them to start the cycle. I'm thinking of paying beforehand though, so it's less to stress about at the time (that way it would be taken care of before Vegas too).

As for Vegas, we have never been, and we're excited to get out of the snow and go have fun and destress! I'm so glad you guys enjoy it, we sort of picked it out of nowhere when we were getting overwhelmed with everything and just wanted to get away! Barcelona will be amazing I'm sure, I've always wanted to go there!


----------



## born2bamama

Oh, I also wanted to tell you guys about acupuncture; I did it for the first time last year as part of a "natural infertility treatment" where you go like three times a week for the first month, then twice/week for another month, etc. It unfortunately didn't work i.e. didn't get pregnant; but I did find it relaxing and I was temping at the time and noticed it made my bbt really stable. I also thought it was helping my acne a lot (not fertility related but loved having clearer skin). I only stopped because my coverage ran out and it was costing me a fortune (not ivf fortune lol but still $100/session). 

At the IVF info session we attended I asked the IVF docs about their opinion on acupuncture with ivf (as I have read a lot of studies re: the benefits of acupuncture before/after transfer). They said that there are lots of studies saying it helps and some studies saying it makes no difference, but there are no studies saying it does any harm...so for me (especially because I enjoy it anyway and have the coverage as it's a new year) decided if it can't hurt and *might* help, might as well do it!

If you have any questions about acupuncture I'd be happy to answer :)


----------



## Mrs. T

My questions about acupuncture are:

1. Does it hurt?
2. I am freaked out about sharing needles. I wonder what measures they take to sterilize them?


----------



## Starlight2012

Born2bmamma, thanks for sharing all that you've done so far. You're right it may be nice to lay beforehand to get it out of the way. When is your trip to Vegas and how long will you be there for? The food is delicious and there is so much to walk around and see! Will let you know all about Barcelona when we are back :)

Mrs T those are great accu questions, I had the same thoughts and also agree with born2bmamma that if the accu doesn't do anything bad then why not give it a try!


----------



## born2bamama

Mrs. T said:


> My questions about acupuncture are:
> 
> 1. Does it hurt?
> 2. I am freaked out about sharing needles. I wonder what measures they take to sterilize them?

Hey Girls!
1. I wouldn't say it hurts exactly; just a quick pinch when they put them in. I'm a big baby sometimes so I was really nervous at first but it really wasn't bad, I found some areas more sensitive but again, it was just a quick pinch. And some needles I couldn't even feel go in. At my clinic they hook up the needles to a machine that sends like an electric pulse to the needles (maybe everywhere does this?) and they can turn up/down the intensity of that; I found it was uncomfortable at first and so only got them to put it on a bit, but after a few sessions you get used to it and I found myself actually asking them to increase the intensity. 

2. I would hope this is the way everywhere, but again I've only been to the one clinic, at my clinic they use disposable needles and they take them out of their sterilized package right before they put them in.

We are heading to Vegas at the end of the month, 27th (Wednesday) and then coming back on the Sunday (31st). It won't be a loong trip but we are really excited to get away! (The last time we went on a trip it was our "this is our last chance because now we will get pregnant" :haha: haha soo naive..)


----------



## born2bamama

Oh, Starlight, I also wanted to mention something incase you are still taking clomid (noticed in your signature).. My IVF doctor said they wouldn't start IVF until two months/cycles after my last clomid cycle. Just fyi incase you are still taking them, I wouldn't want you to have to wait any longer than you want to! I tried clomid last month and was going to try it again but then they told me about waiting two months (3 cycles before stimming) so I opted not to try clomid again. 

Happy Friday to you both!


----------



## Starlight2012

Wed to Sunday is a perfect length of time to go to vegas. Where will you be staying? Talking about it makes me want to go too! Heheh it is great to be hopeful and I hope you do get lucky!

Thanks for the tid bit in clomid as I had no idea! I am no longer taking clomid anymore as last month was our last cycle so I think the timing will work out well!!

The info in your accu experience was really helpful! Needles kind if freak me out haha so I am also scared about the injectibles!


----------



## Mrs. T

Something weird happened to me today. I went for a massage that I think induced my period to come early. I get lower back pain so she did a lot of work in that area and when I left I felt that period feeling so when I got home I checked and sure enough there it was 4 days early. I tried looking up online if this can happen but I didn't find anything.


----------



## Starlight2012

Mrs. T - that is very strange! Do you temp to figure out O or us OPKs? How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs. T

No I don't temp. I was always confused by that. LOL! I don't use OPKs, but I did buy a clear blue digital but only used it for a couple months.

And I feel completely normal. I am having a normal period just early. Weird!


----------



## Starlight2012

I also don't temp (I used to but stopped months ago). I have tried OPKs a few times, but they never seem to work for me haha. 

The only way I know if I have O'd is if I am having tracking u/s, which I did for my medicated clomid cycles.

How do you figure out your O-day?


----------



## Mrs. T

I really don't track. After being married for ten years and never getting pregnant naturally that entire time, has led me to give up on that. We had years of trying to time it and it got to a point where it was getting boring and stressful so we went back to doing it when we feel like it. I really don't count on my natural cycles anymore. And we have a male factor problem so as I hard as I tried to time it right, his swimmers aren't strong enough to make it where they need to be.

When I did my IUIs, they tracked it for me with U/Ss.


----------



## Starlight2012

Mrs T - I totally understand not tracking! I am the same that I only track O now when I have the u/s otherwise, no idea, lol. 

hope the week is going well for you ladies! I am looking forward to the weekend :)


----------



## born2bamama

Hey Girls,
Sorry I've been MIA for the past few days! Hope all is well, and Mrs. T that is very strange but I have no wisdom- sorry! Like you both, I have given up on tracking a long time ago- not worth the stress anymore! I can normally tell when I've ovulated only by breast pain starting the day after (however still not reliable), last month I used OPKs just to see as I was trying clomid for the first time (and they weren't monitoring me), and I ended up having 5 straight days of positives which just confused me more and again, more stress. 

So we had our last test day today; hubby's SFA which I was nervous for because I knew he was nervous (first time having to produce a sample in the clinic) but everything went fine so I'm very happy about that as he will obviously have to do this day of ER. We won't have results for two weeks so that should determine if we need ICSI. 

My test on Monday went fine (just a pap and swabs); however, they had the results from our bloodwork that we did on day 3 of this cycle.. and my fsh went up since last time so it crushed me.. I'm trying to stay positive but now I'm really worried I won't respond to the drugs, that my eggs aren't a good quality, and that for some reason I'm heading toward premature ovarian failure at age 26! The dr wasn't there to talk about it but the nurse that did the pap was really nice, but did try to make me feel better by saying that if I don't respond to the drugs it would be cancelled before ER so we'd get a lot of money back... really not what I consider good news.. :( I'm totally fine for the idea of having to pay/take more drugs as they will be starting me at a higher dose now.. but terrified that it still won't work..


----------



## Starlight2012

born2bamama - i am the same that i know that O has happened when i get some breast tenderness as that happens pretty much instanly after O. that is so frustrating about getting 5 days of opk positives last month-our bodies can be so funny/confusing sometimes! 

glad that the SA process went well, will this be your hubbys first SA test or is the clinic just doing another one? I am wondering if our clinic will end up running more tests for us when we see them at the end of April or if they will just rely on the tests from the doctor that referred us. I hope the results of the SA come back good.

that is really tough to be worried about not responding to the drugs, i hope that this cycle works for you, but if for some reason it does not then maybe the doctor can suggest alternative drugs. would definitely be good to chat with your doctor about it when you can - have my fingers crossed for you xxoo


----------



## born2bamama

Thanks Starlight, I havent had a chance to speak with the dr yet but they did say theyd get her to call me at work today so i hope i dont miss the call. 

As for the SA, he already had a basic sa that came back great, but this test is different its a functional sa so it tests whether the sperm can actually penetrate an egg and do everything they are supposed to to fertilize (as an example, apparently they need to be able to spin their tails really fast to enter an egg and u can only tell by doing this test/or ivf) so this clinic requires this test before doing ivf, and of course costs money lol. It will determine if we need icsi during ivf.


----------



## Starlight2012

Let me know how the conversation with the doctor goes, hope you're able to connect soon so that you dont have it weighing on your mind!

That is really helpful to know about the functional SA, my DH will prob need to be tested for something similar since I believe he just had a basic SA done before. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## bizzibii

Hello Ladies, 
Can I join in? Im scheduled for ivf april/may and on one hand I can't wait .... on the other I am petrified


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi bizzibi of course you can join! As you will be doing ivf in April/May, what has the doctor had you do to get ready? I am anxiously awaiting an ivf consult and am not sure what to expect, hoping that we will be able to do ivf shortly after, maybe may/June but have no idea if that is realistic. Similar to you, I can't wait but also scared!


----------



## Mrs. T

Welcome Bizzibii! Yes please join us. We can all be terrified together! LOL!

So we went for our first acupunture app't today. It wasn't bad at all. I barely felt the needles go in and I couldn't feel them come out at all. It was just like laying there with relaxing music on. No biggie. And they used disposable needles. That was one of the things I worried about. The clinic is a little different than a regular acupunture place. It is a "community" setting so they have several clients at the same time. It is a big room with recliners set up but it is quiet with soft music and everyone is laying back with their eyes closed. It wasn't as weird as I thought it might be. The purpose of them doing this is since they can take several clients at once they charge much less. It is only $20 per session. So me and my DH are gonna go once a week. The naturopathic doctor that did the acupuncture has lots of clients with our same doctor and that have gotten referred to the same fertility client we are going to go to in Toronto. She seemed to know what she was doing. I was happy she had a clue about fertility issues.


----------



## scerena

:hi: all can I join please?

I'm currently setting up egg sharing IVF at the moment, I'm waiting for my af (which could be ages as in weeks damn pcos) then I will be on the pill for 12 days and then down regging and then the next af will be stims...

Anyway I hope to be testing by June put it that way :)


----------



## Mrs. T

Hi and welcome scerena! I haven't done IVF yet and I always hear they make you go on the bcp beforehand. I wonder why this is? Does it make you regulate your cycle or something?


----------



## scerena

Thanks for the welcome *Mrs. T* I'm not sure :shrug: I know because I'm egg sharing its something to do with getting our cycles in sync, but I won't be on it for long at all literally around 12 days :)

But I think it helps suppress your ovaries? I could be wrong? :haha:

I done 3 rounds of injectables like you! When are you looking to do Ivf?


----------



## Mrs. T

My first two IUI cycles, I was on Femara which is an oral medication and the third one was Puregon, an injectable medication. I had more eggs and and a thicker lining with the injectable cycle. I was shocked that one didn't work.

Well I see my doctor on Thursday and I am going to tell him I want to shoot for June. I am currently cleaning up my diet, juicing, taking vitamins, going for acupuncture and the whole bit and I want to do this for three months prior. I figure if I am spending this much money, I want to give myself the best shot! :)


----------



## scerena

*mrs. t* sorry I read that wrong I saw puregon at the end and mis-read the others.... :dohh:
I was clomid resistant and them done three injectables cycles and had a very good response... 

June won't be long at all and it seems as if you have a good plan ahead of you :)


----------



## born2bamama

Welcome scerena and bizzibi! Mrs. T is right, we can all be scared and excited together! I cant believe its almost April already, Vegas is next week and then onto waiting for day 21 to start down regging. My clinic doesnt use bcp they use another drug that is actually a nose spray you take 5 times a day! From what Ive learned they want to shut down your ovaries and keep them quiet until they are ready to begin stimming. not sure why exactly but i thought it would stop your body from maturing follicles its regular way so not to mess up what the drugs will be doing and the timing of when the follicles are mature enough. the drug im taking also stops you from ovulating on your own i believe. 

Hope everyone is well, I was gone all weekend so I feel like Ive been slacking with writing
on here haha.

AFM i never heard back from my dr to discuss the fsh result. Im going to go to the clinic today to pay for ivf *yay* so i think ill ask again. I start back at acupuncture this week, mrs.t im so glad you enjoyed it! I always end up falling asleep in my sessions :)

I guess I better go back to working but ill catch up again later. All the best to everyone!


----------



## scerena

*born2bamama* thanks for the welcome :) I will be on BCP for 12 days to sync men and the recipients cycle and then down regging with the nasal spray also :)

How long are you off to Vegas for? I bet you cannot wait!!!!

So when is your af due???


----------



## born2bamama

Hey scerena, we are going to vegas wed-sun next week, short trip but we can't wait! Cant wait to get out of the cold! AF is unfortunately due around the same time as our trip lol but ill be happy bc at least it means we are getting closer to ivf! 
Interesting that you are going to be on a nose spray too, I havent heard many pple talk about it! 

Just shelled out 6k this am..and there will be more bills to come! But at least it makes it feel even more real!


----------



## scerena

Vegas sounds like sooooo much fun!!! I'm jealous!!! Bet you can't wait!!!

6k is a lot of money but so worth it when you get your bfp :) what other costs might you have to pay for when the cycle goes on???

Yh I will be on the spray I just wish I could get started like ASAP! Been waiting for so long! My old clinic messed me around so much, I moved clinics at the end of feb and they have been amazing :)


----------



## born2bamama

Oh thats good you switched clinics, thankfully my clinic is awesome since its the only one in the province lol. I felt like my family dr wasted my time and messed things up(wrong tests, advising me not to go to this clinic, etc) so i know what you mean! 
The other costs will be icsi (1500-if we need it), freezing embryos (1000), and meds which will be 4k or more :( 
but of course worth every penny if we get our bfp!!


----------



## scerena

Fx'd you don't need the ICSI at least to save some money :hugs:

Yh so glad I changed clinics this one is amazing :)

So are you all set for Vegas? All packed etc?


----------



## born2bamama

Not packed yet, I'll get to that this weekend I guess. I've been really busy, I swear all I do is work! I work all day and then come home, make supper, and work my pt job (work from home) until I go to bed... I'm sooo excited for IVF because it also means I have an excuse to give myself a break so I'm going to stop doing the pt job for half of April and all of May. I also took some vacation days from my ft job, can't wait!! 

Are any of you planning on taking it easier/time off during ivf?


----------



## Starlight2012

welcome scerena! :)

sorry I have been MIA for a few days ladies, everything has been so busy! Was travelling yesterday for work and then a snowstorm hit and got stranded at the airport for a while - I can't believe it is the end of March and feels like the middle of January!

born2bmama - super exciting that you gotten the first payment in for IVF, must be feeling reall now! can't wait to hear all about your trip!! so nice to be somewhere a bit warmer :) whatever you don't pack, you can buy when you're there hehe. 

as for taking time off for IVF, I am not sure what to expect yet! how far in advance do you know about the ER and ET? I was trying to figure out how to manage missing days at work if we only find out relatively last minute??


----------



## bizzibii

So I went for my last pre ivf consulation today. I got all the meds and I am starting this cycle. On the 21st day of the cycle which will be 2nd April I am starting injections . Decapeptyl is the name. After that I need the af to come one more time so I can start on gonal-f. I should have the puncture around 2nd May. After 5 years of ttc this is the last hope. I am excited !


----------



## scerena

*born2bamama* wow you work all days and then do a part time job you're amazing doing that :)
That's great that you will give yourself a break during your IVF sounds like you really need that break :hugs: you must be so tired!

I'm planning on taking time off after ET, but I only work part time at the moment anyway...

*starlight* thanks for the welcome :hugs: poor you being stranded in a now storm at the airport!!! 

You're right it does not feel like the end of march at all :dohh: time is going far to quick!!!

I've followed a few ladies IVF journeys, you won't really know until nearer the time as depends on how your body responds, but they can give you estimated dates when you go for your scans :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*bizzibii* we posted at the same time :dohh: that's great that you're getting started :) exciting times ahead for you :happydance: can't wait to follow your journey :)


----------



## Starlight2012

bizzibii - ohh that is so exciting that you have the meds and that you are starting!!! will want to hear about everything as you go through it :) after ttc for so long, i really hope that this is it for you xxoo

scerena - thanks for the info on timing. that is super helpeful as i thought it was the case, but wasn't totally sure! no one at work knows that we are ttc, much less doing ivf, so when that time comes i will just need to make up some excuses to miss a couple days of work! I was thinking that I would just take one day off for the ER and then another one for the ET because it may be tough to take off more, but at the same time worried that I should maybe rest a bit more --- what will you ladies be doing?


----------



## bizzibii

Ladies, how are you preparing for ivf ? I am thinking of giving up my morning coffee....


----------



## Mrs. T

I am juicing, eating organic and mostly whole foods. No caffeine, added sugar or salt. I am also taking vitamins and doing acupuncture. I would like to start yoga too.

I saw my gyno today. He was supposed to let me know if he heard back from the fertility clinic and how to proceed. So he heard back from them and one snag is they want me to see a cardiologist before they take me. I have a heart condition called Long QT syndrome. It isn't something that affects me and I'm not on medication for it but they just want to be sure the meds or pregnancy will affect me. This is just an annoying delay. My gyno is trying hard to get me an appt with a cardiologist ASAP. I will have to wait this out now. Boo!


----------



## Starlight2012

I have been eating healthier. One thing that I need to kick is having a diet pop every day. They have them free at work so I can't help but grab one with my lunch every day! I love diet pepsi but it has caffeine in it, but I think there may be some non-caffeine pops available, so switching to that would be a start....right? I need to get better at taking my daily folic as I have been horrible with that.

Mrs. T - hope that they are able to speed alon gthe appt with the cardiologist so that it doesn't hold things up!! Why is it that we are constantly having to wait for things?!


----------



## scerena

Well got an email today... I'm officially matched for egg sharing :happydance: now I have to wait on my af for BCPs and then the next af I will be stimming... Just wish my cycles weren't so irregular :grr:

"We&#8217;ve matched you!
Can you please tell me day one of your last period, how many days your cycles are (i.e. 28 days) and if you have any travel plans in the next 6-8 weeks?
The nurses will need this for planning purposes."

They have since wrote back saying to call on day one of my period if the nurses haven't called me before hand to go through my plan with me :)
So hoping to be stimming in May sometime fx'd!!!!

*starlight* well, I've heard some fs say to carry on as normal and some say rest, I think I will continue as normal but rest when I can, but guess ill see nearer the time...
The caffeine free pop sounds like a good improvement :)

*bizzbii* I've been exercising a lot more, keeping up with my vits and cut back on the cups of yes I barely drink it anymore, I don't drink coffee as I don't like it... Coffee sounds like a good start :)

*mrs t* sounds like you are doing everything you can :) I've never tried acupuncture... I know it has a lot of benefits, I think I need to try it, I'm scared for some reason lol even though I've injected myself loads of times haha! I heard that you don't even feel them but I need work out if I will try it or not...

I'm so hoping that your appointment comes through ASAP :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls! I would love to join you ladies!!!! I just got the call that I have been approved by my insurance to start my IVF cycle in mid-April! I was supposed to start IVF in feb/March but last minute the insurance decided that I should try one more IUI cycle with injectables. Well that didn't work out because I over stimulated. :shrug: I'm so darn excited! I've been told to give my body a rest for one month, if no period then I come in on April 15th for blood work and ultrasound and then they'll bring on a period to start me on my long protocol of BCP and Lupron! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## scerena

:hi: *augustluvers* :) I will be doing the long protocol probably around the same time as you :)

What injectables did you use??? I used menopur on my injectables cycle :)


----------



## augustluvers

scerena said:


> :hi: *augustluvers* :) I will be doing the long protocol probably around the same time as you :)
> 
> What injectables did you use??? I used menopur on my injectables cycle :)

Hey Scerena :hi: I was just reading your last post and thought "hey we will be stimming together"!!!! :happydance::hugs: On my first cycle I used Bcp/Lurpon/Bravelle/Menupor and Hcg trigger. On the second I used bcp/lurpon/follistim and then two days of menupor (no trigger due to cancelled IUI). My FS mentioned wanting to use Menupor with Follistim since I reacted lovely to them this past cycle. I had 15 fully mature follicles on cycle day 12 and that was with a low dose injection of 75 units. :dohh:


----------



## scerena

*augustluvers* sounds like you respond very well :) I bet you cannot wait its so exciting isn't it!!! Hopefully we will be stimming together all depending when this af decides to show :)

I will be doing menopur too :)


----------



## Starlight2012

August - that is exciting you got the go ahead from insurance and will be starting so soon!!

Scerena - wohoo for getting the call that you've been matched and are starting soon!! May I ask exactly what is egg sharing and how does it work? So so excited for you!


----------



## scerena

Hey starlight :)
Basically I do a normal IVF cycle but I share half of my eggs with another lady (someone for example who has had cancer, early menopause or bad quality eggs etc) I get my cycle cheaper and I get to help another lady at the same time :)

Can't wait for us all to get started :happydance:


----------



## Starlight2012

That is a wonderful idea scenera! You are so close to starting now!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - can I join????

I am currently on BCPs and will be stimming in April....so a bit earlier than everyone else but I would love to chat with you all along the way!


----------



## born2bamama

Welcome ttc and august! The more the merrier!! 

Hope everyone is doing well, sounds like everyone is on a good path!

I called our clinic today and they had the results of the functional sa and they were all good so no need for ICSI! Good news that hubby's boys are apparently all good and it will also save us $1500... and after getting hit unexpectantly with a $700 vet bill yesterday every little bit helps!

As for what I'm doing to prepare for IVF:
Completely cut out coffee
Drastically cut down caffeine (only the occasional bit of pepsi and really weak tea)
Cut down sugar (the added kind, not the naturally occurring sugar in fruit, etc)
Replacing unhealthy snacks (chips) with healthier ones (veggie chips, real fruit snacks)
Acupuncture (was going to start yesterday but had to cancel because I was sick, but hope to start 1/week asap)
Massages
Yoga
Vitamin b complex, prenatal, vitamin d, calcium, aspirin


----------



## scerena

*starlight* thanks :) I was a bit naughty and took some provera I had from a previous cycle, because my cycles are sooooooo long :dohh: anyhow I take it for 5 days and then my af should arrive around 10days after the last pill, well that's what usually happens with me... It love for it to show earlier though so I can get on these bcps etc :)

How are you? I hope you're well???

*ttcbaby* :hi: it will be good for us all to follow your journey :) sending you tons of luck :)

*born2bamama* great news that hubby has a good SA :) I'm overloading oh on vits etc so hoping and praying we won't need ICSI either fx'd!!!

The extra vits you are taking apart from your prenatal was you told to take them? I haven't been told to take anything else that's why I was wondering?
Sounds like you have a good plan :)


----------



## Starlight2012

welcome ttcbaby - really look forward to hearing about your stimming experience in April :) wishing you lots of luck!!

born2bmamma-that is fantastic news about your hubby's SA results and great that you'll be able to save some money too. I have also been thinking about doing accupuncture, I think there is a spot that is affiliated with my IVF clinic, so may look deeper into that after my consult!

scerena - hope your af shows soon so that you can move things forward. totally understand the eagerness to start into the next cycle, how exciting! unpredictable/long cycles are so so frustrating. I am doing great - I have today off from work, so it is a treat. I recently started doing compressed work weeks, so I work a little bit longer every day and then I get every other Friday off! It has been amazing, so really happy with it :) I am in my tww right now around 7dpo, this is my first natural cycle post-clomid and not expecting much from it, will just be happy if my cycles seem shorter than they were pre-clomid!


----------



## bizzibii

Girls,
Should you stop with baby aspirin and royal yelly when you start injections? I am scared it may interfere somehow.....
I have asked my doctor what shall I do to preper myself and her answer was " be healthy" . She told me not to obsess with things and live my life normally. Not to change my routine or anything ( I don't smoke or drink, I eat healthy, exercise, I am not overweight nor have any health issues). I remember my first IUI. I was convinced it is going to work. I was crushed when it didn't. I was sitting in a bath for over an hour , crying my eyes out just looking at the well being unresponsive ( a bit dramatic I know ). Now I feel I should take a different approach. Just live my life , not change anything and see what happens. 

Anyway, welcome to the new ladies. May the baby dust be with you .


----------



## scerena

*starlight* exactly irregular periods are so annoying!!! Fx'd it shows soon :)

That's really good that you get every other Friday off- it's nice to have a long weekend :) I bet you enjoy it :) 
I'm off too so going to go do some food shopping in a minute I think :) 

What were your cycles like pre-clomid? Wouldn't it be great to get a completely natural bfp before IVF :) 

I didn't monitor my natural cycle this month, but I don't a pregnancy test last night and it was negative :/


----------



## scerena

We posted at the same time *bizzibii*

I haven't a clue, I would call up and ask the fs about that? I've been told to just continue to take a prenatal 

Same advice I was given- to go on as normal and eat a healthy diet, I too am not overweight so guess not much we have to do really... :)

I'm the same got my hopes up on all my injectables cycles to be left devastated!!! I think it's good to take a different approach I might have to copy you there :hugs:


----------



## bizzibii

SCERENA I believe its the second time we have done that ;-)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bizz - I believe you should def. stop the royal jelly before you start stimms. As far as the aspirin I am not sure.


----------



## scerena

*bizzibii* haha we do have a tendency of posting at the same time :haha:

*ttcbaby* I bet you're getting excited to start stimming aren't you :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am so ready just to be pregnant...lol...if it means I have to stim in order for it to happen then so be it ;)


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* I'm totally the with you :) we are pros at stimming anyway aren't we :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Do you ladies mind if I join? I won't be doing a full ivf cycle, but I will be doing my first FET in May. We've been TTC since August 2009 and have done two ivfs, the last one in Dec 2012 which ended with a double ectopic in my right tube (my re said he's never seen that in 26 years of practice :( ). 

Right now I'm just waiting for AF to show so I can start BC. If everything goes like it should, my transfer will be on May 16.


----------



## scerena

:hi: *lucie* welcome :)
Sorry to hear about the double ectopic you had :hugs: :hugs:

I too am waiting for af to start bcps as I'm egg sharing for my IVF :)

Sounds like you've had a rough time :hugs: I hope that things will be a lot smoother for you this time around :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

scenera, pre-clomid my cycles ranged from 30-50 days, probably averaged around 40 days but the unpredictability was alway worst and frustrating when it was a 50 day month!! If I O'd when I think I did this month, then this cycle should only be aboud 28-30 days which would be amazing. I will find out next weekend! Oh boo to the bfn you got on your test. A natural bfp would be amazing :)

bizzibi, I agree with the other girls that it may be good to either stop or at least specifically ask your doctor about those items you are taking right now.

ttcbaby, totally agree that we will do whatever it takes to get our bfp!!

welcome lucie! so sorry about the difficulties that you have had to deal with so far, but definitely have my fingers crossed for you on the upcoming FET!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* hopefully you have a 28/30day cycle this month that would be good :) or a bfp :)

It's okay I Knew the test would be a bfn... I just wish af would hurry up already! :dohh:

I bet you're looking forward to your consult :)


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls can I join you? I have unexplained secondary infertility and have been TTC #2 for 22 cycles now. Assuming I don't miraculously conceive in March I will be starting antagonist protocol ivf injections on around 10th April which will hopefully result in ER on 24th and ET of 1 or 2 day5 blastos on around 29th April. I'm 37 and concieved DS naturally back in 2010 after 7 months of trying.


----------



## scerena

:hi: *captain* fx'd you get your miracle this month :) if not then at least you are on a antagonist cycle which will be quick :) 
I, looking forward to following your journey :hugs:


----------



## born2bamama

scerena said:


> *starlight* thanks :) I was a bit naughty and took some provera I had from a previous cycle, because my cycles are sooooooo long :dohh: anyhow I take it for 5 days and then my af should arrive around 10days after the last pill, well that's what usually happens with me... It love for it to show earlier though so I can get on these bcps etc :)
> 
> How are you? I hope you're well???
> 
> *ttcbaby* :hi: it will be good for us all to follow your journey :) sending you tons of luck :)
> 
> *born2bamama* great news that hubby has a good SA :) I'm overloading oh on vits etc so hoping and praying we won't need ICSI either fx'd!!!
> 
> The extra vits you are taking apart from your prenatal was you told to take them? I haven't been told to take anything else that's why I was wondering?
> Sounds like you have a good plan :)


Hey scerena!
The extra vitamins I wasn't told to take- however, they told me they were fine to take, and as for the aspirin it is actually part of the ivf protocol at my clinic so it must be good (at least in their opinion). Good luck for your hubby's SA too- I hope you guys don't need ICSI either!


----------



## born2bamama

ttcbaby117 said:


> Bizz - I believe you should def. stop the royal jelly before you start stimms. As far as the aspirin I am not sure.

Hey Girls,
Just wanted to weigh in on the aspirin- it is actually in my IVF protocol to start taking 1/day when you start down regging and throughout the process, so I'm guessing it must be fine while stimming.


----------



## scerena

:hi: I'm wondering wether I should take vit b complex and vit d? I've only been asked if I have been taking a prenatal :shrug:

So where are you at with things at the moment???

I'm STILL waiting on af so I can get on the bcp's for a couple of weeks :dohh:


----------



## born2bamama

Well I heard back from the clinic that my orders for all the drugs have been written up so I just have to contact the pharmacy to get them filled. I'm just waiting for AF too and I'm supposed to let them know when day 1 is, and then they schedule a learn to inject session or something before day21 (beginning of down reg.). 

The vitamin d I have tried to always take especially in the winter, but I did read somewhere on the internet that a lack of vitamin d could result in lower ivf success/infertility in general. Soo the gullible thing I am I decided if it can't hurt me might as well do it! That goes for avocado too (apparently there was a study on the amount of monounsaturated fats (?) etc that avocados are really full of "tripling" success rates of ivf in one study). I'm not saying I buy all of this, but, like acupuncture if it can't hurt I'm doing it!


----------



## FirstTry

Hello Ladies :wave:,

May I join? My third attempt at IVF/FET will be in May. 

My story is slightly unusual in that I didn't do the entire IVF protocol. I was doing a (over)medicated IUI cycle that resulted in 9 eggs (8 mature). They wanted to cancel the cycle, but I was not going to let 9 eggs die! So, we converted to IVF. We transferred one top grade blastocyct, resulting in m/c at 7 weeks. We were able to freeze 3 :cold: 5-day blasts.

FET #1 resulting in a chemical. I'm waiting for it to resolve now. In the next few days, I'll start BCPs for FET #2, expected in early May. The RE says that the m/c's are a result of chromosomal abnormalities and we just have to keep trying to find the right embryo. We have unexplained infertility, the embies are implanting, they found nothing wrong with either of us, but age. Ugh, when will this happen? We need a :baby:!

Lucie: nice to see you here. I hope you're doing well :)


----------



## scerena

*born2bamama* we could be quite close in cycles then if we both get af around the same time :) but I'm not expecting my af to show up anytime soon :dohh: it so irregular it's annoying!
Do you think yours will come soon???

Avocado- hmmmm I think I might have to get one in soon :) and vit d I read that study before, if you have too much vit d does it flush itself out of your body like vit c????

*first try* :hi: welcome :)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss and chemical :hugs: I've had both too but not after an IVF cycle, losses are very hard :hugs:

I really hope that you get your forever baby, fx'd that this is your 3rd time lucky :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena, will let you know how this cycle goes. I am expecting AF to arrive this weekend! yes, so so excited for our consult so hoping the next few weeks fly by, then we are off on our trip to Spain for a week, then back for our consult! can't believe that it is April already! I hope your AF hurries herself up and comes soon!

captain, welcome!!

born2beamama-- that is really exciting that you're already to go!! when do you think AF will come?

firsttry, so sorry for your losses, but have my fingers crossed that third time will be the one for your sticky bean!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* I hope the next few weeks hurry for you too Hun :) 
I love Spain! Have you been before? Bet you can't wait to go on a holiday, then get started with the IVF when you get back :)


----------



## Lucie73821

:hi: First! Sorry about your chemical. When do you think you will start another FET? 

I'm also waiting for AF to arrive. If all goes to plan, she should arrive sometime next week. I've got my fingers crossed that it comes as it should and my body isn't all messed up from my surgery. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena - this will be our first time to Spain and we are so excited! We will be spending a week in Barcelona. Have you been before? Let me know if you have any tips :)

lucie - hope that your AF arrives when you expect it to, or stays away (if you are in tww)? :)


----------



## captainj1

Thanks for the welcomes girls, I'm keeping everything crossed that we all get our BFPs very soon. 

I'm on CD9 and going at DH like a dog on heat in our last chance of natural conception ahead of IVF...have to say i'm enjoying it as the pressure is somewhat off now that we have a plan B. So i'm trying to get round every room in the house. And I have quite a big house IYKWIM ;)

Assuming that the shagathon fails to provide the required results, I'll be starting my injections on CD2 of next cycle, so 10th April ish. Meds are all arriving next Wednesday in preparation and i have the injections teach-in on 8th April. i'm not sure what happens to the £1,400 payout for them if we do miraculously conceive this month, but I'm guessing that will be the least of my concerns if that happens...!

good luck everyone! x


----------



## Lucie73821

Star, due to the methotrexate, we aren't allowed to TTC until April, so we are hoping AF shows on time! :)

Welcome captain!


----------



## FirstTry

Lucie73821 said:


> :hi: First! Sorry about your chemical. When do you think you will start another FET?
> 
> I'm also waiting for AF to arrive. If all goes to plan, she should arrive sometime next week. I've got my fingers crossed that it comes as it should and my body isn't all messed up from my surgery.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

Day 1 is today! So, I will start BCPs on Weds. Approx FET date is May 2.

Lucie: I'm glad to see that you're so close to your next try. Hoping that everything goes smoothly this time :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

*starlight* I have been twice :) we went to the costa del sol :) food has been nice everytime :) I dot have any tips for Barcelona as I haven't been there before but I bet you will have a lovely time :)

*first try* so glad af came :happydance: I wish mine wold hurry up!!! Bet you can't wait to get started now :)

*captain* gl with your last shot naturally everything crossed for you :) having a plan B for sure helps you to relax doesn't it :)

*lucie* I hope that your af arrives on time :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

scerena - yes we are pros! LOL

lucie - welcome hun, I just notice we have been ttc the exact same amt of time! Crazy it has been this long huh? I think about it sometimes and just cant believe it. Where has the time gone!

Firsttry - I am on my first IVF but my approx. transfer is the last week of April so we are cycle buddies some what!

Welcome to all the newbies!!!!

AFM - I am having my endometrial scratch done tomorrow, my dr said it might help with implantation if done during the prep cycle prior to IVF....so I do hope it doesn't hurt to much and that I get through it alright! Wish me luck!


----------



## scerena

*ttc* gl with your endo scratch tomorrow, I've heard that it helps :)


----------



## Starlight2012

lucie - hope your AF arrives on time! Are you usually pretty regular?

firsttry - so exciting that af has arrived. FET around May 2 sounds so soon!!

scerena - will let you know how Barcelona is. we've heard great things! are renting an apartment there for a week and just going to soak up the city!

captain - gl on your natural cycle :)

ttcbaby - hope your endo scratch goes well tomorrow!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* I cannot wait to hear all about it :) I'm sure you will have a fab time :)

I'm so eager to get started :grr: I'm feeling very very impatient!!!


----------



## captainj1

hey Starlight - i LOVE barcelona, have been there 4 times. I would say if you get chance and the weather is good, definitely:
- go to Parc Guell, this is a lovely park full of Gaudi sculptures and mosaics etc. nice to just sit and chill. The Blue CitySightseeing bus goes there;
- visit the beach, it is not far from the city centre you can walk there, it has nice beach bars along it playing all sorts of music and you can people watch and just pass the time (and of course catch some rays if the weather allows!)
- las ramblas the main street through the city is definitely worth walking the length of, they have everything from birds for sale, buskers, street performers, and of course lots of touristy things too. Don't buy anything it is all tat!
- in the evenings the Playa Reail (i think it is called - just of las ramblas) has nice restaurants around it and is quite lively - just watch out for pickpockets as it is popular with tourists and where tourists go, so do pickpockets
- go up to the Olympic village, they have an olympic museum up there, it is on the hill overlooking the city so you get good views (again, the Blue bus goes up there) you can also catch the cable car from there to get some fantastic views of the city across the harbour and beach and beyond
- down on the harbour (Port Vell) there is a new shopping centre development with lots of outside space and a big theatre, definitely worth a look if you fancy something a bit more commercial

Oh and of course the Sagrada Familia, although I wouldn't bother going inside as it is far more impressive from the outside. 

one thing i would say is that in my experience people don't eat very late in Barca, so make sure you don't leave it too late to get a table somewhere. 

I'm going back there end of May on a business trip and just trying to work out if DS and DH can join me so i can make a long weekend of it!

Have fun! x


----------



## Hopefulmom12

I would like to join in. I am hoping to start my second IVF cycle this week. You can see by my signature that we were blessed last time around. Given my age I didn't want to waste too much time before diving in again. This time it will be an FET.

Thanks!


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena - totally hear you on being impatient, I feel the same!!

captain - thank you soooo much for all those wonderful suggestions about Barcelona and so happy to hear that you love it :) I have taken note of all the spots that you noted. So so excited!! you are so lucky that you can go there for business! What is it that you do? Do you think that 9pm be a good time to have dinner or is that too early/late?

hopefulmom - welcome!! fantastic that you had success the first time around and good luck on your upcoming cycle! do you mind me asking how long you TTC'd for your #1?


----------



## bizzibii

FirstTry said:


> Hello Ladies :wave:,
> 
> May I join? My third attempt at IVF/FET will be in May.
> 
> My story is slightly unusual in that I didn't do the entire IVF protocol. I was doing a (over)medicated IUI cycle that resulted in 9 eggs (8 mature). They wanted to cancel the cycle, but I was not going to let 9 eggs die! So, we converted to IVF. We transferred one top grade blastocyct, resulting in m/c at 7 weeks. We were able to freeze 3 :cold: 5-day blasts.
> 
> FET #1 resulting in a chemical. I'm waiting for it to resolve now. In the next few days, I'll start BCPs for FET #2, expected in early May. The RE says that the m/c's are a result of chromosomal abnormalities and we just have to keep trying to find the right embryo. We have unexplained infertility, the embies are implanting, they found nothing wrong with either of us, but age. Ugh, when will this happen? We need a :baby:!
> 
> Lucie: nice to see you here. I hope you're doing well :)

First try - I have a question regarding FETa. How many weeks of injections do you have to do beforehand. ?


----------



## FirstTry

bizzibii said:


> FirstTry said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies :wave:,
> 
> May I join? My third attempt at IVF/FET will be in May.
> 
> My story is slightly unusual in that I didn't do the entire IVF protocol. I was doing a (over)medicated IUI cycle that resulted in 9 eggs (8 mature). They wanted to cancel the cycle, but I was not going to let 9 eggs die! So, we converted to IVF. We transferred one top grade blastocyct, resulting in m/c at 7 weeks. We were able to freeze 3 :cold: 5-day blasts.
> 
> FET #1 resulting in a chemical. I'm waiting for it to resolve now. In the next few days, I'll start BCPs for FET #2, expected in early May. The RE says that the m/c's are a result of chromosomal abnormalities and we just have to keep trying to find the right embryo. We have unexplained infertility, the embies are implanting, they found nothing wrong with either of us, but age. Ugh, when will this happen? We need a :baby:!
> 
> Lucie: nice to see you here. I hope you're doing well :)
> 
> First try - I have a question regarding FETa. How many weeks of injections do you have to do beforehand. ?Click to expand...

Every RE is different. Mine makes me take BCPs for 15-19 days, then estrodiol shots (1 every third day) for 25 days. I'm including all the days through transfer day. Lining check is on day 19 of shots. If your lining is thin, you might have to do more shots or wait a few more days. However, I've also seen shorter protocols. And ones that skip the BCPs altogether.

I got my transfer date wrong before. It will be May 9.


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies waiting on this af is killing me :coffee: I cannot wait to start having updates to post on here :)

*hopefulmom12* welcome :flower: you were truly blessed last time :) I really hope you are blessed once again this time around :) gl :)

*firstry* May 9th :happydance: so great that with an FET you know what date :)

*starlight* we can be impatient here together :)


----------



## Starlight2012

firsttry - how exciting that you know the date of the transfer, May 9th is so soon!! :)

scerena - when do you think that AF will come? yes we can be impatient together lol!


----------



## mission_mommy

Hello ladies

May i join you?? 
Am new to the whole IVf thing and was searching for some buddies for support!!

ME: 27 endo(diagnosed though lap in 2012 ), rt hydrosalpinx(not sure ), Ovarian cyst
DH: 30 great SC and mot but vpoor morpho.
ttc: 2yrs.

Had an appointment with an RE and she said that goin for IUI would be wasting our time and money and pushed us directly ti IVF.
Waiting for my AF to arrive so that i have the 3rd day testing done folled by saline sono.
MY Amh is 3.6 and AFC is good.

Am really nervous about all this!!!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* I haven't a clue :shrug: I took provera and my last pill was Monday evening so literally a waiting game :grr:

At least I have you to vent too now :) 
How's time passing by for you???

*mission_mommy* IVF is very daunting when you realise that you will need it :hugs: we are all here to vent and ask questions too :)

Wishing you the world of luck :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

missionmommy - Welcome! Totally understandable that you are nervous, but it is exciting too and you have all of us here to talk to!

scerena - Yes, you totally have me to vent to :) So annoying to have to wait and have no idea when AF is coming, I am willing it to come soon for you! I think that I am around 12dpo right now? So AF should be on her way by the weekend, and if so then that will be a 29 day cycle which is amazing for a natural cycle for me! (better if AF stayed away lol but I am not counting on that)!

The time seems to be flying by right now mainly because I am busy with other things like work and since I am on natural cycles, it takes the pressure off a bit so I haven't been keeping track very closely. How are you doing today??


----------



## Kismat026

Hello Ladies: I'm coming from the March IUI thread. We had our 4th and last IUI a few weeks ago resulting in a BFN....we had our consult appt. with our doc yesterday and he has referred us to another doctor for IVF. So that's where we are heading to. I made the appt. with the new doc and that's in 2 weeks. I just finished my period so we're thinking of just trying naturally this month, no meds nothing. I'm still taking the metformin, my doc said keep taking that until you see the new doc. So doing that. 

My period is supposed to come end of April but i never get it on time by myself, so we will see what the doc says. good thing is i have the appt. right around the time i'm supposed to get AF. I know all facilities are different. Now would he put me directly on meds once AF arrives or do we have to go through other tests first. I'm really wanting to just get started with the whole process injections and all and just have my transfer day come fast. but i know that's the not the case. i'm sure he will explain everything to us that day. So this is the 1st IVF cycle we will be going through. i'm nervous and scared but excited at the same time!! anyone else in the same boat as me??


----------



## Lucie73821

Welcome mission and kismat! 

Nothing new to report here. Just waiting on AF. I used to be highly irregular when I wasn't on medication, but since I went on metformin this past summer I've had pretty regular 31 day cycles. I just hope my recent surgery hasn't messed that up. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Kismat026

So the metformin also helps regulating you. that's good to know, thx Lucie!! my doc said it's to produce better quality eggs.


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena- thank u :) Am with you and starlight and lucie in the :witch::witch: waiting..it was supposed to come today but no sign.may b i ovulated a day or two later...have been having mild cramps since a few days...also had a sharp twinging pain in the left ovary area yestrday for a few minutes..dont kno what al that is about..our body confuses us soo much sometimes....

Starlight- yes! and i am waiting for our cycles to start . i tried naturally this cycle but not hoping anything:( Had a BFN yestrday!

Lucie-thank you:) Well i had a 31 day cycle too..but lately its been around 35-37 days...i ovulated almost 8 days late this month.I had pcos too but was never put on metformin.... i have heard many women with pcos swear by it! I truly wish it helps you too::)

firsttry- hiee! my RE told me that if evrything goes according to the schedule my transfer would be around may 10th...what protocol are you on?

kismat- welcome aboard! Am having my first ivf too..i never had an iui..so very new to the fertility trtmnt process...


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies nothing new to report just waiting on af STILL :grr:

*starlight* thanks Hunim praying af hurries up [-o&lt; that would be great if your af did stay away!!! Ill be rooting you on that it does!!!! If not like you said a 29 day cycle would be amazing :)

I'm doing okay thanks :) went for lunch at my dads today and then I went and brought some new glasses :) 

*kismat062* welcome to the thread Hun :) gl with your consult appointment in two weeks :) 

I'm not sure if the doc will get you going that cycle I think it depends on what tests you have done that are in date aspect I'm not sure 

*lucie* great news that met has regulated your cycles I hope your af comes as normal since the surgery or that you have a nice surprise :)

*mission_mommy* it just sucks waiting on af right!!! I hope that we all get af real soon or a lovely surprise :)


----------



## FirstTry

mission_mommy said:


> scerena- thank u :) Am with you and starlight and lucie in the :witch::witch: waiting..it was supposed to come today but no sign.may b i ovulated a day or two later...have been having mild cramps since a few days...also had a sharp twinging pain in the left ovary area yestrday for a few minutes..dont kno what al that is about..our body confuses us soo much sometimes....
> 
> Starlight- yes! and i am waiting for our cycles to start . i tried naturally this cycle but not hoping anything:( Had a BFN yestrday!
> 
> Lucie-thank you:) Well i had a 31 day cycle too..but lately its been around 35-37 days...i ovulated almost 8 days late this month.I had pcos too but was never put on metformin.... i have heard many women with pcos swear by it! I truly wish it helps you too::)
> 
> firsttry- hiee! my RE told me that if evrything goes according to the schedule my transfer would be around may 10th...what protocol are you on?
> 
> kismat- welcome aboard! Am having my first ivf too..i never had an iui..so very new to the fertility trtmnt process...

Hi Mission :wave:

I am doing a frozen embryo transfer. My original IVF cycle resulted in miscarriage, but we were lucky enough to freeze 3 extra embryos. We transferred one in March. Chemical pregnancy. And we will transfer the other 2 on May 9.

So, my protocol is meant to prepare the womb, not to stimulate the ovaries. I have 17 days of BCPs, just to calm the ovaries. Then, an estrogen shot once every third day to build the lining. After a lining check 19 days later, I start progesterone shots every night. 

Transfer is 5 days later. This mimics anatural cycle, because your body produces progesterone after releasing an egg and it takes 5 days or so for the egg to make it to the uterus.


----------



## mission_mommy

firstry- that really nice...i truly wish it wil work out for you this time:)
wel atleast we can be togethr in the 2ww if the embies are transfered around the same day. so u wont be taking any progesterone after the transfer?thats nice to hear... i was dreading the progesterone injections..but luckily my RE has endometrin on the med list...


scerena- am scared of being hopeful for some miraacle .i am soo used to seeing the singleline on the hpt ...there is a very very minute chance i could be pregs on my own..but it never happened in 2yrs soo....:cry:


----------



## scerena

*mission* I know that feeling all too well :hugs: :hugs: miracles happen we just have to hold onto hope :hugs: we all have IVF to look forward too and I really hope we all get our longed after bfps :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> *mission* I know that feeling all too well :hugs: :hugs: miracles happen we just have to hold onto hope :hugs: we all have IVF to look forward too and I really hope we all get our longed after bfps :hugs:


i truly hope some miracle happens....thank u for the suport:hugs::hugs:
i cant imagine how it would be like to finally get to see a bfp:happydance:


----------



## scerena

*mission* I know right I think I would cry or freak out if I got my bfp!!! We will get there soon don't worry :hugs:

And that's okay, we are all here to support each other :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

mission_mommy said:


> firstry- that really nice...i truly wish it wil work out for you this time:)
> wel atleast we can be togethr in the 2ww if the embies are transfered around the same day. so u wont be taking any progesterone after the transfer?thats nice to hear... i was dreading the progesterone injections..but luckily my RE has endometrin on the med list...
> 
> 
> scerena- am scared of being hopeful for some miraacle .i am soo used to seeing the singleline on the hpt ...there is a very very minute chance i could be pregs on my own..but it never happened in 2yrs soo....:cry:

Oh, i didnt mean to confuse you. The PIO shots continue until after they see a heartbeat. Then, it switches to Endometin. Plus, estrodiol shots continue til 12 weeks. Fun times :thumbup:


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena- soo true..i would probaby passout!

firsttry- lol...the meds r soo many...thats another scary part...especially the injectibles!!! just looking at the needle freaks me out...planning to make hubby give them to me....


----------



## scerena

*mission* I thought I was going to faint the first time I had to inject myself, but trust me the needles are fine they're not thick, after your first injection you will be a pro :) it's just getting over the fear of doing it :hugs:
Personally I prefer to do my own injections, other prefer their oh :)


----------



## captainj1

Oh my word. My meds arrived today. I'm going to need a bigger fridge.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies...just wanted to let you know....I had my endo scratch yesterday and saline ultrasound....so we are good to go! Stims start on April 8th.


----------



## Kismat026

mission_mommy said:


> scerena- thank u :) Am with you and starlight and lucie in the :witch::witch: waiting..it was supposed to come today but no sign.may b i ovulated a day or two later...have been having mild cramps since a few days...also had a sharp twinging pain in the left ovary area yestrday for a few minutes..dont kno what al that is about..our body confuses us soo much sometimes....
> 
> Starlight- yes! and i am waiting for our cycles to start . i tried naturally this cycle but not hoping anything:( Had a BFN yestrday!
> 
> Lucie-thank you:) Well i had a 31 day cycle too..but lately its been around 35-37 days...i ovulated almost 8 days late this month.I had pcos too but was never put on metformin.... i have heard many women with pcos swear by it! I truly wish it helps you too::)
> 
> firsttry- hiee! my RE told me that if evrything goes according to the schedule my transfer would be around may 10th...what protocol are you on?
> 
> kismat- welcome aboard! Am having my first ivf too..i never had an iui..so very new to the fertility trtmnt process...

Thanks so much. When do you start your treatment? We have our 1st appt with the I've doc in 2 weeks.


----------



## mission_mommy

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies...just wanted to let you know....I had my endo scratch yesterday and saline ultrasound....so we are good to go! Stims start on April 8th.

Hi ttcbaby... 
How did your salinesono go. I have to go for it in a week...is it painful..did you take any pain medication beforehand...and what is an endo scratch


----------



## mission_mommy

Hello kismet
My ivf cycle starts April last week...but I will be Put on bcps for a few weeks as soonas I get my af....which I am expecting any time now..


----------



## mission_mommy

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies...just wanted to let you know....I had my endo scratch yesterday and saline ultrasound....so we are good to go! Stims start on April 8th.

Hi ttcbaby... 
How did your salinesono go. I have to go for it in a week...is it painful..did you take any pain medication beforehand...and what is an endo scratch


----------



## scerena

*captain* exciting news :happydance:

*ttcbaby* that's great news April is nearly her how exciting :wohoo:

*mission* hopefully we both get af soon so we can get started in the bcps!!!


----------



## Kismat026

mission_mommy said:


> Hello kismet
> My ivf cycle starts April last week...but I will be Put on bcps for a few weeks as soonas I get my af....which I am expecting any time now..

that's great!! AF is expected end of April for me so we will see what the doc says to how to start this whole process. so it may be april if not may/june. but i'm happy we are starting it!!


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies!! how are you all doing today? so much excitement for the ladies who will be starting their cycles in April/May!

i am still "patiently" awaiting my IVF consult at the end of April and really hoping things move quickly after that!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* hey :) I'm sure things will move quickly after your consult hopefully you will start that next cycle :) you're doing great at waiting, you "seem" calmer than me :) not long now Hun :)


----------



## Starlight2012

hi scerena! what do you have planned for the weekend? due to easter weekend we have nice long weekend over here so will have a 4 days weekend and my office closes early today so will be out of here by 2pm, yay!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* it's a long weekend here too :happydance: Easter we have got my stepdaughter Saturday morning until Sunday evening, my 2 nieces who are 7 and 5 and my 3 year old nephew are coming round on Sunday with my mum :)
A will probably do Easter stuff with them like bunny masks and cards etc :)

The rest of easter will jus be relaxing I think and eating plenty of chocolate :)

How about you? Any plans?


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena, that sounds like a wonderful Easter weekend you have lined up! We will be having my family over for dinner on Sunday then having Easter lunch with my hubby's family on Monday. Tonight/Friday/Saturday, hoping to just relax with my hubby. If the weather is good maybe go out for a hike or at least a walk around!

mmm chocolate!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* your Easter weekend sounds lovely :) I'm hoping to relax today and tomorrow then a hectic couple of days :)

What's the weather like in Canada???

I know right I can't wait to get stuck into the chocolate :)


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Starlight2012 said:


> scerena - totally hear you on being impatient, I feel the same!!
> 
> captain - thank you soooo much for all those wonderful suggestions about Barcelona and so happy to hear that you love it :) I have taken note of all the spots that you noted. So so excited!! you are so lucky that you can go there for business! What is it that you do? Do you think that 9pm be a good time to have dinner or is that too early/late?
> 
> hopefulmom - welcome!! fantastic that you had success the first time around and good luck on your upcoming cycle! do you mind me asking how long you TTC'd for your #1?

Thanks for the welcome. We started trying in fall of 2010 and due to my age only waited six months before getting a referral to see a specialist. Overall not that long but when you are in it, it feels like ages.


----------



## scerena

*hopefulmom12* 6 months feels like a life time in TTC world Hun :hugs: plus you know you've had a previous good success with IVF so why not go again when you're ready :)


----------



## mission_mommy

hello ladies,
My Af finally showed up!! was cramping Bad in the morning...better now...not sad as i usually am when i get Af....May be because i finally get to start my ivf journey...!
wil be calling My REs office to schedule the 3rd day blood work!

kismat- thats true...it feel good to finally be able to start ..waiting makes me restless!


----------



## scerena

*mission* that's great news so stimming will begin in a couple days time how exciting :happydance: can't wait to follow your journey :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

mission - the saline sono isn't as bad as I thought. Just as a bad as a pap smear. An endo scratch is where they scratch the lining of the uterus. The theory is that a little damage to the uterus makes the lining susceptible for implantation.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

scerena said:


> *hopefulmom12* 6 months feels like a life time in TTC world Hun :hugs: plus you know you've had a previous good success with IVF so why not go again when you're ready :)

I agree that 6 months in the TTC world is so long. But we were fortunate. For number 2 I just waited the length of time that my specialist said which was 8 months. I was happy that he didn't say longer. Most of what I have been reading suggests a year to two years. I just don't have that much time. So today I started my meds for my FET.:thumbup:


----------



## scerena

*hopeful* I've been TTC years, if IVF works for me and I want another baby I wouldn't bother with other treatments before hand either as I know they haven't worked for me so I totally agree with only waiting a little time when you're ttc#2 :)

Gl with the meds :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls, I know I pop in and out :blush: I'm currently just enjoying the whole "not currently in a treatment cycle month"... I go back on April 16th to start my IVF cycle :happydance::happydance: But I won't be stimming until mid may.

I hope you all have a wonderful Easter. I don't have much planned, just going to sit back and relax =)


----------



## scerena

*augustluvers* not long now until your app :) we will probably be stimming around the same time maybe depending on when my af shows :)

Enjoy relaxing and enjoy your non treatment cycle :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Day one today for me today :)
Will start my bcps tomorrow!!!

I hope that everyone is having a lovely Easter weekend? :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

Scerena that is exciting that AF came and now you get to start bcp!

My AF also arrived today so that was a short 30 day natural cycle for me which is great although this morning I had such painful cramps, I had never felt anything like that before ever....took Advil and it is fine now. I hope that doesn't mean anything bad


----------



## scerena

*starlight* aw glad you're feeling better :hugs: my af started spotting yesterday and spotting today but its red and got a little heavier plus I've got cramps :( hoping its heavier by tomorrow...

I'm glad you had a 30 day natural cycle that's great news!!! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yipee for starting scerena!

starlight - I hope that af doesn't treat you to bad!


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* thanks Hun :) how are you doing??? How are you finding being back on bcp's? I haven't been on them in years going to be so weird :wacko:


----------



## Starlight2012

Scerena, hope your cramps go away! Will be strange to be back on bcp for a little while lol

Thanks ttcbaby, how are you dong??


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> *mission* that's great news so stimming will begin in a couple days time how exciting :happydance: can't wait to follow your journey :)

had fever and terrible cramping on day 2:cry: .today i feel much better.!
Called my nurse who told me to come in on monday for the blood tests and friday they'l be doing a saline sono. 

I wont be starting stiming until april last week hun, wil be on bcps for a few weeks from now!

ttcbaby- thank u dear...that info about the saline sono made me feel so much better!


----------



## scerena

*mission* are you day 3 today? I'm day 2. Will be starting bcp's today and will get my detailed plan Monday/Tuesday... I THINK I will be Stimming first week of may but not sure... Either way our cycles are going to be close together :)

*starlight* heavier flow today and cramps are no where near as bad :) I'm starting bcp's today it is going to be very weird!!!

How are you today Hun?


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> *mission* are you day 3 today? I'm day 2. Will be starting bcp's today and will get my detailed plan Monday/Tuesday... I THINK I will be Stimming first week of may but not sure... Either way our cycles are going to be close together :)
> 
> *starlight* heavier flow today and cramps are no where near as bad :) I'm starting bcp's today it is going to be very weird!!!
> 
> How are you today Hun?



yea..it was day 3! but then i only spot on my day 1 and according to my nurse the day of full flow is day 1..so my day 2 was day 1 according to her..!:wacko:

whats making me crazy is the fact that even though my day 4 which is her day 3 is the day the tests should be done....she said she would do it on monday as sunday the office is closed! so am having my tests on my day5 which is her day 4!!!!:dohh:

well yesss...we'l be having our ivf cycles around the same time...thats exciting!!!


----------



## scerena

Your tests should be fine Hun if she said, what tests do you need to have done???
Yeh spotting isn't classed as day 1 which sucks, it has to be full red flow...

Well I will know tomorrow how long I will be on bcps for, hoping its not too long!!! Fx'd!!! If its not too long then we will be cycling near each other :)


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> Your tests should be fine Hun if she said, what tests do you need to have done???
> Yeh spotting isn't classed as day 1 which sucks, it has to be full red flow...
> 
> Well I will know tomorrow how long I will be on bcps for, hoping its not too long!!! Fx'd!!! If its not too long then we will be cycling near each other :)

Well..the FSh, estradiol n other baselines....
I'l b finding out my BCP schedule tomorrow...i think we'l both be starting stiming around the same time.....thats exciting:happydance: i hope the other girls join us around the same time too...


----------



## scerena

*mission* I hope tomorrow we both get a similar schedule so we can be cycle buddies :) 
Yes they're fine to do on day 4 I done mine late last cycle :)

I really hope the other ladies join us too :)


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm jealous of those of you who've had AF arrive! Lol! I used to have 31-32 day cycles and today is ch 31 so hopefully she arrives this week!

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## scerena

*lucie* I hope that your af arrives ASAP Hun!!! It's so horrible waiting for it!! I hope that you had a lovely Easter?

:hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## Kismat026

Hope everyone who celebrates Easter had a wonderful holiday. Oh i soooo want my appt. to come already. Not taking any meds or doing anything is really making me crazy. Even though it feels sooo great not doing anything. Not to be tooo personal, even though we can share everything on here. Hubby and i had the best sex ever this past weekend, i think it's cause we are not concerned with conceiving. we just enjoyed ourselves!!!! hahahahaha but i really want to go to the appt. it's not until the 18th so 2 and a half week. so this month will be just trying naturally. i've been temping so let's see where it takes us. i'm also thinking of getting a ovulation digital monitor, i have heard those work the best. any ideas for this ladies?


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am feeling good, thanks for asking ladies......screens - the bcps have made my boobs so tender but other than that I seems to be OK. He long will you be on them...I am on them for 16 days.


----------



## mission_mommy

Hello ladies...hows everyone doing? 
*scerena*-i had my tests done today but dint get my bcp schedule yet,wil probably be getting a cal sometime in the evening .
How are things on your side Hun..did you get your schedule yet?

*kismat*nice to know you had a good time girl!:winkwink:
i can totally relate to you...its frustrating when fun becomes a job and you dont enjoy it anymore!! I dont know much about the ovulation monitor, just used the regular ovulation strips..they are quite accurate too!


*lucie*heyy!!hope your Af arrives soon!:hugs:

*ttcbaby*how are you??i guess you'll be the first among us to start stimming? few more days to go..u must be so excited :happydance:


----------



## scerena

*mission* they called today and said to continue with the bcps and they will call at the end of the week to give me my schedule, as I'm egg sharing I think they have to see where my recipient is with her cycle etc... So hoping I'm only on them for 3 weeks fx'd!!!!

I hope that you don't have to bein them for long :hugs:

*ttcbaby* hey not sure how long yet I will know at the end of the week :) feels weird taking bcps!!! Not long now then until you stop bet to can't wait :)

*kismat* it's good things in the bedroom department are going good :) it's always better when you don't have to do it but you want to do it ;)

Are you on about the clear blue fertility monitor? If so I've heard good things about them :) my fs told me not to waste my money though as I have pcos....


----------



## Hopefulmom12

mission_mommy said:


> scerena said:
> 
> 
> *mission* are you day 3 today? I'm day 2. Will be starting bcp's today and will get my detailed plan Monday/Tuesday... I THINK I will be Stimming first week of may but not sure... Either way our cycles are going to be close together :)
> 
> *starlight* heavier flow today and cramps are no where near as bad :) I'm starting bcp's today it is going to be very weird!!!
> 
> How are you today Hun?
> 
> 
> 
> yea..it was day 3! but then i only spot on my day 1 and according to my nurse the day of full flow is day 1..so my day 2 was day 1 according to her..!:wacko:
> 
> whats making me crazy is the fact that even though my day 4 which is her day 3 is the day the tests should be done....she said she would do it on monday as sunday the office is closed! so am having my tests on my day5 which is her day 4!!!!:dohh:
> 
> well yesss...we'l be having our ivf cycles around the same time...thats exciting!!!Click to expand...

Hi Mission

I had that happen before as well. I even went in for my day 3 stuff and then had to come back on a different day. It happens. I always figured better to be early than late.

gl with your tests today


----------



## scerena

Ladies who have taken BCP's- I took my first pill yesterday (day 2) and my period has stopped is that normal???? Day one was light, day 2 was normal for me and today nothing....???


----------



## Kismat026

scerena said:


> *mission* they called today and said to continue with the bcps and they will call at the end of the week to give me my schedule, as I'm egg sharing I think they have to see where my recipient is with her cycle etc... So hoping I'm only on them for 3 weeks fx'd!!!!
> 
> I hope that you don't have to bein them for long :hugs:
> 
> *ttcbaby* hey not sure how long yet I will know at the end of the week :) feels weird taking bcps!!! Not long now then until you stop bet to can't wait :)
> 
> *kismat* it's good things in the bedroom department are going good :) it's always better when you don't have to do it but you want to do it ;)
> 
> Are you on about the clear blue fertility monitor? If so I've heard good things about them :) my fs told me not to waste my money though as I have pcos....

hahahaha totally agreed!! when it's not a chore it's sooo much better!!! yes i have heard of that. i too have pcos, so i'm wondering if i should spend $$ on it...or just go with the flow and see what happens this month. maybe i'll just get the cheaper strips.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Screens -/I do believe it will lighten your AF. I didn't start my bcps till CD 4 so AF was mostly gone by then anyway. Sorry I wish I could have helped more.


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* thanks I thought my body was being weird, however today I have some old blood so guessing its the pill and the fact I probably had a thin lining...

How are you today??? I bet you can't wait until the 8th :)

*kismat* yes if you have pcos just buy a load of the cheaply strips, I really wanted t get one but when my fs said don't waste my money then I knew it would be a waste...

Have fun with the chore free sex :haha:


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> Ladies who have taken BCP's- I took my first pill yesterday (day 2) and my period has stopped is that normal???? Day one was light, day 2 was normal for me and today nothing....???

heyy..the flow does change when you take bcps...it usually gets lighter..dont worry:hugs:

MY 3rd day results came...yippeee !everything looks good:happydance:
I have my saline sono on friday .

I got my schedule Finally...started my BCPs yesterday...have to take them for almost 4 weeks ,the last week of april they'l b adding 20mg LUpron for about 10 -12 days i guess...Actually my protocol has been changed to the Long lupron Protocol...no more on the antagonist...My RE changed her mind after the blood results! Wil be starting stimming around may 1st or 2nd...


----------



## scerena

*mission* that's brilliant news thanks I was so worried!!!

I'm glad that our results all came back good :) good luck with your saline Friday :)

We should hopefully be stimming around the same time- not sure when my pills will stop ill find out more the end of the week, I know I'm on a long protocol so we should be around the same time :)

What pill are you on???


----------



## ttcbaby117

scerena - I am having moments of excitement and shear fear! hahahahaha, not sure what to feel about it all!


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* I can totally get there Hun, all exciting, but scary constantly like- will I get enough eggs? Will the quality be okay? Will I get a good fertilisation report? Will they make blast stage? Then after being PUPO the scary wait to testing ahhhhhhhhh just wish it wasn't so scary right!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> *mission* that's brilliant news thanks I was so worried!!!
> 
> I'm glad that our results all came back good :) good luck with your saline Friday :)
> 
> We should hopefully be stimming around the same time- not sure when my pills will stop ill find out more the end of the week, I know I'm on a long protocol so we should be around the same time :)
> 
> What pill are you on???

Thanx Hun....i hope so too:hugs:
Am on Nortrel..and u? i was worrying about all the sideeffects from these pills...the breast tenderness, bloating n all...


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena, I think that it is normal for your AF to lighten/stop once on BCP, but you could always check with the doctor/nurse if it is weighing on your mind! how are you doing otherwise?

ttcbaby, I definitely feel the same way feeling excitement and scared - I think it is totally normal and we are all in this together :)

missionmommy, everything is coming up so soon for you, I am a bit jealous hehe - as I don't have my initial consult until the end of April then not sure when I will actually be able to start! I do love hearing about all your experiences though!

kismet, totally agree that BD is so so much better when TTC isn't weighing in the background. this past month was our first natural cycle after clomid and with no pressure, we enjoyed time in the bedroom so much more than we had in the previous 6 months ;)

AFM, not too much new with me! Just following along with your ladies journeys as I wait! Just had a 4-day weekend due to Easter and it was super relaxing and got quality time in my DH, so that was really nice!


----------



## born2bamama

Hello all!! Back from Vegas and just spent the last 20 mins reading all of your messages since I've been gone. Glad to see everyone is doing well and getting closer to move forward with IVF/FET!! And welcome to everyone else who has joined the group! 

Hubby and I had a good time in Vegas, it was such a great break for us- seriously didn't even think about ivf/ttc/babies etc the whole time and I think that was the first time I can honestly say that since we started ttc over 2 years ago. Had lots of fun, unfortunately I was sick with a cold the whole time which sort of sucked but what can ya do.. overall still had a good time! Went to the dr today since it's been over two weeks of being sick but I guess now that I'm home I'm hoping I will get better asap. 

I am currently 6dpo, so starting suprefact April 17th!! Starting to get excited again, but will feel better once I am healthy again I'm sure.. 

Looking forward to being a regular on this thread again and hear all about your journies with this whole crazy ivf business!


----------



## scerena

*mission* I take microgynon 30, can't wait to find out what date I will stop them :)
Have you had any side effects yet???

*starlight* the end of April isn't far off Hun :) you will be started before you know it :)
Thanks for easing my mind about my af and the pill :hugs:

*born2bamama* glad you had a lovely holiday and you and oh enjoyed yourself and forgot about TTC :)

Sorry you felt sick the whole time though :hugs: I hope that you feel better soon :hugs:

Not long until you get started :happydance:


----------



## Kismat026

Starlight2012 said:


> scerena, I think that it is normal for your AF to lighten/stop once on BCP, but you could always check with the doctor/nurse if it is weighing on your mind! how are you doing otherwise?
> 
> ttcbaby, I definitely feel the same way feeling excitement and scared - I think it is totally normal and we are all in this together :)
> 
> missionmommy, everything is coming up so soon for you, I am a bit jealous hehe - as I don't have my initial consult until the end of April then not sure when I will actually be able to start! I do love hearing about all your experiences though!
> 
> kismet, totally agree that BD is so so much better when TTC isn't weighing in the background. this past month was our first natural cycle after clomid and with no pressure, we enjoyed time in the bedroom so much more than we had in the previous 6 months ;)
> 
> AFM, not too much new with me! Just following along with your ladies journeys as I wait! Just had a 4-day weekend due to Easter and it was super relaxing and got quality time in my DH, so that was really nice!

Yes agreed it's sooo much better when it's not timed or under pressure or when you feel like you have to do it. So when are you starting meds and what not?


----------



## scerena

Wohoo I got my dates :)

I will be going for my pill scan 11/04/13

If all is well with me and recipient (she's in couple days before me) then will start nasal spray on 11/04/13

Injections should begin 18/04/13

First injection scan 22/04/13

Then scans every other day and estimate EC should be around 02/05/13

Fx'd all is ok at my pill scan and that me and the recipient are both ready to start nasal spray :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Scerena - that is awesome! may 2nd is my wedding anniversary.....so that is a LUCKY Day!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## scerena

Fx'd your wedding anniversary brings me luck :happydance: when is your EC estimated to be??? You should be around 10days ahead of me right???


----------



## Hopefulmom12

scerena said:


> Wohoo I got my dates :)
> 
> I will be going for my pill scan 11/04/13
> 
> If all is well with me and recipient (she's in couple days before me) then will start nasal spray on 11/04/13
> 
> Injections should begin 18/04/13
> 
> First injection scan 22/04/13
> 
> Then scans every other day and estimate EC should be around 02/05/13
> 
> Fx'd all is ok at my pill scan and that me and the recipient are both ready to start nasal spray :)

Scerena - great that you have your dates! I am a bit of a control freak so having dates means I can plan and I just love that part.

So exciting for you!


----------



## scerena

That's how I feel! Got to have dates :) when they called with my dates I was so happy :)

How are you anyway Hun?


----------



## Starlight2012

born2bmamma, so wonderful that you and DH had a great time in Vegas! And also nice to have a break from all things TTC. Hope you got lots of sun and were able to eat lots of delicious food too :)

scerena, yes am hoping that April will fly by! That is SO exciting that you got your dates!!!!

kismat, I am waiting for my intial IVF consult right now which is on April 29th. Before that I was with my gyno for a year doing tests and 5 cycles of clomid. Not sure how long it will take between intial IVF consult and starting meds as I think they may have me and DH do repeat tests but not sure?...but I am hoping to start ASAP, of course, lol.


----------



## scerena

*starlight* I'm so hoping that you get to start real soon after your consultation :) when is your af due???


----------



## Kismat026

Starlight2012 said:


> born2bmamma, so wonderful that you and DH had a great time in Vegas! And also nice to have a break from all things TTC. Hope you got lots of sun and were able to eat lots of delicious food too :)
> 
> scerena, yes am hoping that April will fly by! That is SO exciting that you got your dates!!!!
> 
> kismat, I am waiting for my intial IVF consult right now which is on April 29th. Before that I was with my gyno for a year doing tests and 5 cycles of clomid. Not sure how long it will take between intial IVF consult and starting meds as I think they may have me and DH do repeat tests but not sure?...but I am hoping to start ASAP, of course, lol.

That's great!! So we are in the same boat...we go in for our initial IVF consult on April 18th. I'm hoping the same that all our test results we have had are good enough for him and we can just start the cycle. i'm soooo waiting for the 18th to just get here.


----------



## mission_mommy

Hello Ladies:hi:
I got a bad news today...My thyroid levels came really low:cry: 
I dint quite expect it as it was very normal 6 months back....:shrug:
My RE says there is a high chance of misscarriage in hypothyroidism:nope: ..so they'l be going forward with egg retrieval and freeze all the embryos! they'l be transferred once the levels get back to normal! Am starting pills for the thyroid tommorow onwards...Anybody ever had hypothyroidism?iam sooo upset:cry:

so..my schedule wil be probably the same til ET[unles something else comes up:nope: in my salinesono]

*starlight*-Things seemed to move fast and noww this..i cant believe this is happening to me:dohh: 
I know its so hard to wait for the appt..and then get al those tests done..i wish everything comes out normal for you HUn..:hugs:

*scerena*- hey:hugs: !!!!how you doing? No side Effects yet..i hope it stays that way:thumbup: Am happy you finally have your schedule:)which injections r u beggining on 18th? lupron ?

*born2bamama*- heyy!welcome back!


----------



## scerena

*mission* I will be starting Menopur on the 18th crazy as I thought I'd be starting that in may sometime :) but that depends on my pill scan...

I haven't had that sorry :( I know it sucks waiting but at least your doc isn't letting you do something that will cause a miscarriage, you must be upset thought :hugs: I hope your levels are really nice and normal next time you test :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena, thanks! I just got AF on March 31, so if my cycles stay regular (cross fingers), then next AF would be April 30, the day after the consult. But since my cycles were so crazy all over the place pre-clomid, I am assuming that they still may be wonky! As for you, everything is happening so quickly, how exciting!

kismat, oh that is exciting that we are at a similar stage!! Are you going to a new clinic for the IVF or able to stay with your old doctor? We had to switch as our gyno does not do IVF - only one place in the city that does!

missionmommy - sorry to hear about your thyroid levels, am sure that you may be disappointed by that news. Am happy to hear that they will go ahead with the ER and great that they are tracking you to make sure to give you the best chances of a sticky bean. It will happen soon for you xxoo


----------



## scerena

*starlight* that is good as then when you have been to your consult hopefully you can get started on your next cycle :) fx'd!!!

I know right did not think things would happen this quick!!! I'm excited and scared now though...


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could join? I've been on here a lot but never posted before. This thread stood out to me though. I have been ttc for almost three years. My husband's SA came back fine, I had stage 4 endo (removed last May but already coming back) and PCOS. I was told by two REs that my best option was iVF, so here we are! I should start bcps around April 15th and stimming the second week of May (if everything goes as planned). We tried Clomid for four months before the lap and femara for four months after the lap. Nothing has worked so far. I am excited and scared at the same time. I realized quickly that I don't have anyone around me to talk to because no one understands this. It would be awesome to be able to go through this with others that are in my position :flower:


----------



## Kismat026

Starlight2012 said:


> scerena, thanks! I just got AF on March 31, so if my cycles stay regular (cross fingers), then next AF would be April 30, the day after the consult. But since my cycles were so crazy all over the place pre-clomid, I am assuming that they still may be wonky! As for you, everything is happening so quickly, how exciting!
> 
> kismat, oh that is exciting that we are at a similar stage!! Are you going to a new clinic for the IVF or able to stay with your old doctor? We had to switch as our gyno does not do IVF - only one place in the city that does!
> 
> missionmommy - sorry to hear about your thyroid levels, am sure that you may be disappointed by that news. Am happy to hear that they will go ahead with the ER and great that they are tracking you to make sure to give you the best chances of a sticky bean. It will happen soon for you xxoo

I'm so happy i have someone else in a similar boat. that's excellent!!! yes we have to go to a new doc as well because our doc does do ivf but he's not there all the time, so he said because of the pcos and our monitoring is going to stricter that he cant'. but we are going to one of the best in the country so happy with that!!! i can't wait for the appt!!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

BabyLove1210 said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could join? I've been on here a lot but never posted before. This thread stood out to me though. I have been ttc for almost three years. My husband's SA came back fine, I had stage 4 endo (removed last May but already coming back) and PCOS. I was told by two REs that my best option was iVF, so here we are! I should start bcps around April 15th and stimming the second week of May (if everything goes as planned). We tried Clomid for four months before the lap and femara for four months after the lap. Nothing has worked so far. I am excited and scared at the same time. I realized quickly that I don't have anyone around me to talk to because no one understands this. It would be awesome to be able to go through this with others that are in my position :flower:

welcome BabyLove!! which i love the name:) i haven't had my consult yet with my ivf doc but what are bcps??


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena, must be a really exciting time for you and totally understandable that it is scary too, but we are all here for you! I am thing that best case scenario is that they run some tests in May and that I can begin to cycle in June? I hope that I am able to cycle sometime this summer, but will try my best to be patient, haha. Easier said then done. In the meantime, will live vicariously through you :)

babylove - welcome!! that is thrilling that you will be starting BCP then stimming so soon. How long have you been TTC? It is a wonderful group of ladies here, look forward to hearing more about you and your journey!

Kismat - yay, awesome that we are in similar situations!! That is amazing that you are going to one of the best places in the country for IVF - we can use all of the extra help ew can get! I look forward to hearing about your consult. In the meantime, are you on natural cycles? I have been on natural cycles since end of Feb.


----------



## ttcbaby117

scerena - I believe my ER will be around April 20th....depends on how I stim I guess.

Mission - sorry to hear that hun, I don't know much about thyroids but at least you know you have those frosties once your body is ready!

Babylove -welcome hun! Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## BabyLove1210

Thanks for the welcome ladies!

Kismat - bcps are birth control pills

Starlight - We have been ttc since July 2010. We tried naturally until November of 2011 and then sought help. 

I used to have irregular cycles, anywhere from 25 to 40 days, but after being on Femara (letrozole) for 4 months they have started coming pretty regularly, between 27 and 28 days now. Is this common or has this happened to anyone else? It will help with planning IVF now but I have been told I have a very small percentage of conceiving naturally because of the severity of the endo. This is our last natural cycle before IVF but I can't get my hopes up anymore.

I can't wait to hear from the ladies who are starting their journeys now, maybe I can try to prepare myself for what's coming. Looking forward to it and hoping for positive outcomes all around. :dance:
:dust:


----------



## scerena

*babylove1210* :hi: welcome to the thread :) it's so normal to be scared and excited we can all relate to that feeling :hugs:

*starlight2012* thank you for being here for me :hugs: I'm sure that you will be cycling by summer Hun :) you can live through me any time :) so hard to be patient is t it, but you will get there really soon maybe even sooner than you think :)

*ttcbaby* not long now then :) are you excited???


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey ladies!!

Welcome *Babylove*:flower: -i have severe endo too and was told the same thing..theres a less chance of fertilisation due to the release of some bad prostaglandins from the endo tissue ..i had a lap last year..dint help much though...But i was told IVF gives good outcomes with Endo...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

*scerena*- heyy u'l be starting real soon..happy for u:):happydance:
Waiting sucks..but i think its better to be safe than sorry....i hope my levels get normal soon!GL for the pill scan Hun:thumbup:
*starlight*- thanx Hun..the best part is my ER would be done..so i just have to wait a few more weeks for my levels to get normal for the ET.
Now that Af has come..u must be really excited for your initial appt.
Waiting to hear how it goes for u and *kismat*..i wish time flew faster:hugs:

*ttcbaby*- yeaa..i wish i stim well and have many good ones to freeze!
Few more days for you to start stimming..yippiee... comfortable poking yourself ? needles scare me:nope:
i heard icing the area before numbs it and you feel very little pain..hope that helps:)


----------



## scerena

*mission* thanks Hun :hugs: I hope the pill scan goes well without any problems fx'd!!! Hope you're doing okay :hugs: I know the waiting sucks but you're so right its best to be safe than sorry, I hope your levels are normal real soon :hugs:


----------



## sekky

Hello Ladies, Care for a new member?

I just started my first IVF journey. Currently on cd5 and day 2 of BCP. Next appointment is April 20. Looking forward to sharing the journey with all of you.


----------



## scerena

:hi: *sekky* I'm on day5 of bcps, what is your app for on the 20th????


----------



## Bma11

Hi ladies! I'd like to join the thread as well. 

I just started BCP yesterday ! Then in 2 weeks I will start stimming!

I look forward to getting to know you ladies and have support and be a support system!
And it's good to catch up.. I see a lot of familiar names from IUI December and think of each of you often!!! 

:hi: baby love1210... ;)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* :hi: welcome to the thread :) we have a very similar schedule :) I will be stimming two weeks today if all is fine on my pill scan next week :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome to the newbies!

Mission - I did some injections during my 2 IUI cycles so I think I am ok with it...LOL I just hope this works and yes I would love some to freeze!


----------



## Bma11

scerena said:


> *Bma* :hi: welcome to the thread :) we have a very similar schedule :) I will be stimming two weeks today if all is fine on my pill scan next week :)

Thanks! Awesome. What meds are they putting you on? I'm bravelle and menopur.. Cetrotide , and ovidrel trigger! 

Okay- are you on BCP now? I just started and they told me April 13 will be my last pill and then I go in for baseline ultrasound and blood work April 17.


----------



## scerena

*Bma* yes I'm on the pill I started Sunday, I go for my pill scan next thurs and if everything is ok I will start DR with Suprecur (nasal spray) af should arrive around 4 days after my last pill then start Stims 18th April :)

Your dates sound right as af should come by 4 days after the last pill :)

The meds I am doing are- menopur, Suprecur, ovitrelle (trigger shot) and Cyclogest (progesterone).

I'm egg sharing, I'm donating half of my eggs I produce in my IVF cycle to another lady :)


----------



## Bma11

Serena- that sounds good. I don't have another scan between starting BCP and baseline. Oh well, if there's one thing I've learned since being on bnb is every doctor is different. Can really drive you nuts... If you let it. :haha: I don't have to take any intramuscular injections :happydance: your on a long protocol, mine is short. But we will start stimming about the same day. 

I think it's awesome you are egg sharing. I didn't know that was a possibility until a month ago. I'm definitely going to try an donate my eggs after I deliver a healthy baby(s). It's so worth it. :) look forward to hearing about your scan next week!


----------



## scerena

Every doc is different :) I don't think I have a baseline scan from what I remember on the phone I will have a scan 4 days into Stimming- I think my scan is like a baseline scan although its not day1 but will be my last pill day- I will find out more on thurs for sure :)

I'm only doing one injection daily in my stomach (Menopur) and nasal spray which is to stop ovulation.

We will def be Stimming around the same time :) I'm confused I thought the pill meant long protocol? I don't know lol! My estimate EC is around 2nd may?


----------



## Bma11

From what I gather BCP are pretty common on a lot of protocols. I don't know how many protocols there are out there but yea...
Ill stim for about 10 days and then do the ovidrel and my estimated egg retrieval is April 29!!


----------



## scerena

*bma* that's good then :) we will only be a few days apart maximum!!! At least it will be nice to have someone to help each other get throughout the wait before testing :)


----------



## Bma11

Yes! I'm super impatient. It's going to be so hard. Are you planning in doing a home preg test before beta? I think I will. I don't want to symptom spot this round out loud! Lol going to be so hard :wacko:

Ladies- are y'all going to do anything y'all have heard of during stimming and after embryo transfer? I'm planning on eating the core of a pineapple before and after embryo transfer! Who knows if it works, but I'm going to try. :haha:


----------



## BabyLove1210

Mission- I hope that is true about IVF having positive outcomes with endo. 

Hey Bma, glad to see you here! ;)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* yes we have to test as we don't get a beta at my clinic... Not sure when I will test but I will be testing, it's going to be scary doing a test after IVF!!!

I can't stand pineapple :( I've heard loads of ladies doing that... I just believe if the embryo is going to implant then it will once its inside of you I don't think there is much more you can do really :shrug: but im open to hearing things ladies do as I might try some for the fun of it :)

I'm starting to feel nervous about it all now I need to start relaxing... A lady I talk to n this site recommended IVF meditation CDs to relax :)


----------



## Bma11

Yes, it's going to be nerve racking testing. But we will get our bfp! It's Ivf?! I'm so excited right now that I can't be scared or anything like that. So, just know that your chances of success are so much higher than anything else :) 

You are right, if the embryo is going to implant its going to. :)
I'm going to buy my favorite comedy show DVDs as I have heard laughter therapy after embryo transfer helps! And yes! The meditation helps a lot. I have some specifically for ivf, from another bnb member as well :)


----------



## scerena

*bma* bless thanks :hugs: I hope you're right :) what he heck I need to stop being scared and be positive :) we WILL get our bfps :)

Oh did you :) I've heard to listen to them on YouTube is that what you're doing??? 
Great tip about laughter!!! I will be getting something funny to watch afterwards I think then :)


----------



## pinkerbelle

Hi Everyone, I am new to this thread and this section of the forum. I have been on the TTC section for quite some time, but now we have had our first appointment for IVF I thought I would move over here. 

Hubby and I have been TTC 1 and 1/2 years and we have found that I have cysts on y ovaries and hubby has below average morphology of his swimmers. 

We have been referred for IVF, and hoping to start around May/June time. 

I have to have the HSG Dye Test done first, then they will put me on clomid, and then we will start the IVF process.

We are in the UK so having it done through the NHS, I am not 100% sure how many tries we get before we have to start paying.

Anyone else had the HSG Test done?

x x


----------



## scerena

:hi: *pinkerbelle* welcome :) I've had the HSG done, the dye will flow through your tubes if they're open, if they're blocked the dye will not go through... Ill have everything crossed for you :)

That's great that you can get funded on the NHS, they won't fund me- damn postcode lottery :dohh: fx'd you will only need the one cycle :)

The ladies in this thread are lovely :)


----------



## Bma11

Serena--No, the girl on bnb sent them to me via email and Dropbox. If you want me to send them to you , you can pm me your email. I haven't listened to the ivf one yet, but I tried the natural cycle ones and they were great! 

Hi pinkerbelle- I've done the hsg while I had a Hysterscopy so I was under anesthia. But I heard it doesn't hurt and most ladies take a ibuprofen before they go! Good luck :)
You are very fortunate to have the procedures covered! :)


----------



## Starlight2012

babylove, before clomid my cycles were also quite irregular ranging from 30-50 days. I have only had one natural cycle post-clomid which was 30 days and that is very uncommon for me, so I am hoping that this next cycle will also be around the same, but I am just waiting to find out right now!

scerena, you're right, the time will fly by and before I know it we will be cycling as well. In the meantime, I have just been keeping myself distracted. Helps that work has been busy and in two weeks we have our trip :) 

missionmommy, I hope that the time flies by as well and that your levels are in a good range soon! As for needles, they also scare me as well...will you be doing the injections yourself? I don't think that I will be able to and will need to ask my DH to do it. Then if he can't...my mom told me that she would do it, hahah. I know, so ridiculous.

welcome bma, how exciting that you are getting started so soon!!

ttc, you're such a champ with having done injections before!!

welcome pinkerbelle! :) When I had my HSG done last year, I found it very uncomfortable, but it varies for everyone and I think that it would have helped if I took some ibuprofen beforehand like Bma suggested!


----------



## Bma11

Thanks starlight! I'm super excited 
Are your injection subcutaneous or intramuscular ? 
Mine are subcutaneous . I've done them before and I swear they do not hurt. You jan it in your skin like a dart and push the meds in. That's the part that stings --- the meds sting. The actual needle poking is painless. I was so scared at first and my first reaction was to jab it and pull it out immediately so I ended up poking myself twice for no reason!! :haha: 
After that first tw swine does it for you, you'll probably be able to do it yourself!! ;)


----------



## Kismat026

Starlight2012 said:


> scerena, must be a really exciting time for you and totally understandable that it is scary too, but we are all here for you! I am thing that best case scenario is that they run some tests in May and that I can begin to cycle in June? I hope that I am able to cycle sometime this summer, but will try my best to be patient, haha. Easier said then done. In the meantime, will live vicariously through you :)
> 
> babylove - welcome!! that is thrilling that you will be starting BCP then stimming so soon. How long have you been TTC? It is a wonderful group of ladies here, look forward to hearing more about you and your journey!
> 
> Kismat - yay, awesome that we are in similar situations!! That is amazing that you are going to one of the best places in the country for IVF - we can use all of the extra help ew can get! I look forward to hearing about your consult. In the meantime, are you on natural cycles? I have been on natural cycles since end of Feb.

Yes we are on natural cycle this month...i'm still taking the metformin per doc's orders. but that's it. it's sooo great though not being on clomid. i've been temping and right now just waiting to O. but having fun in the bedroom!!! which is always the best. i bought cheapie o sticks...i see a light line, but nothing dark dark....you too keep me posted on how your consult goes...


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks Bma! I will definitely try to psych myself up to do the injections myself, but at least I have some back-ups in case I can't do it, haha. It is good to know that you find it is not so bad. I have no idea what types of injections I will have but hopefully will get a better idea within the next month!


----------



## Starlight2012

Kismat026 said:


> Yes we are on natural cycle this month...i'm still taking the metformin per doc's orders. but that's it. it's sooo great though not being on clomid. i've been temping and right now just waiting to O. but having fun in the bedroom!!! which is always the best. i bought cheapie o sticks...i see a light line, but nothing dark dark....you too keep me posted on how your consult goes...

Funny, we posted at the same time :) Yes it is so nice to be on a natural cycle and enjoy some romping in the bedroom with no pressure. It feels very liberating, haha. We always had timed intercourse before so there was always all this pressure around certain times to get the timing right and it took the fun out of it all. Where are you at in your cycle right now?


----------



## Kismat026

Starlight2012 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Yes we are on natural cycle this month...i'm still taking the metformin per doc's orders. but that's it. it's sooo great though not being on clomid. i've been temping and right now just waiting to O. but having fun in the bedroom!!! which is always the best. i bought cheapie o sticks...i see a light line, but nothing dark dark....you too keep me posted on how your consult goes...
> 
> Funny, we posted at the same time :) Yes it is so nice to be on a natural cycle and enjoy some romping in the bedroom with no pressure. It feels very liberating, haha. We always had timed intercourse before so there was always all this pressure around certain times to get the timing right and it took the fun out of it all. Where are you at in your cycle right now?Click to expand...

I'm on CD16, but i see alot of stringy mucuous so i'm thinking it's a good sign. just going with the flow now. what about you?


----------



## Kismat026

pinkerbelle said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to this thread and this section of the forum. I have been on the TTC section for quite some time, but now we have had our first appointment for IVF I thought I would move over here.
> 
> Hubby and I have been TTC 1 and 1/2 years and we have found that I have cysts on y ovaries and hubby has below average morphology of his swimmers.
> 
> We have been referred for IVF, and hoping to start around May/June time.
> 
> I have to have the HSG Dye Test done first, then they will put me on clomid, and then we will start the IVF process.
> 
> We are in the UK so having it done through the NHS, I am not 100% sure how many tries we get before we have to start paying.
> 
> Anyone else had the HSG Test done?
> 
> x x

Hello and welcome!! Yes i had the HSG Test done when we first started going through tests for why we can't pregnant. It's not bad, just take some tylenol before you go maybe about 2 hours before...that helps alot!!!! pretty much they put dye through your tubes to make sure they are open...it helps clean them out if there is anything miscellaneous in them....good luck!!!!


----------



## Starlight2012

Kismat026 said:


> Sounds like you are almost there! I recently started a new cycle (2nd natural post-clomid) and am on CD7 today!


----------



## scerena

Ant wait to stop these bcps I keep forgetting to take them until a couple hours later :dohh:

*Bma* thanks Hun I will send you my email shortly :) thanks :)

*starlight* where is your trip too? I'm glad you're keeping busy to distract yourself :)


----------



## sekky

Thank you ladies.

Scerena - my April 20th appointment is actually my cd21 which i believe is to check my ovaries response to the BCP. I have PCOS

Hope you are all doing great


----------



## Bma11

Starlight- I told my RE I can't do any intramuscular injections. It freaked me out so bad. So, he said it can all be done subcutaneous . Which is just in the belly, a short baby needle not a long one. I hear the intramuscular aren't as bad as I'm making it out to be but sheesh the needles are frightening! But they really are a breeze, ice before and ice after. :) 

Serena- I was wondering if I had to take the BCP at the same hour every day, if so... It's not going to happen. I forget as well. So I'm doing good if I take it every morning before I walk out the door! :dohh:

Kismat- stringy CM is fertile :) yay. Hope you get your bfp naturally. You deserve it <3


----------



## scerena

*sekky* that is good :) will you start DR that day??? I have PCOS too! Hope you're responding how you should be :)

*Bma* I'm the same I remember sometimes like hours later :dohh: I hope it's not messing me up for my scan thurs!!! I've noticed I didn't bleed all day then had a tiny bit of old blood when I wiped :grr: this sucks! Can't wait to get off them !!! Bet you cant either!!!


----------



## Lucie73821

:wave: Hi to the new ladies! I hope everyone is well! 

As for me, I'm still waiting on AF to show! CD 36 and nothing! Before my surgery I had 31-32 day cycles. I was worried everything would get all screwy after my surgery. I know I'm not pregnant because we were told to use protection until April due to the methotrexate I was given. If she hasn't arrived by Monday, I will call my dr and see what he says.


----------



## Bma11

Serena & sekky- how many follicles did you girls normally have before stimulation starts? 
I kinda self diagnosed myself with PCOS. When I went to do my baseline I had 10 + follicles on each side. & my amh is 5.5. 

Lucie- hope she shows soon :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*lucie* I hope that af hurries up!!! Always the way- stays away when you want it and is early or on time when you don't want it :dohh: I took provera in the end to get my af....
Hoping yours shows ASAP!!!

*bma* I use to have loads at my baseline scan, when I went to the new clinic they scanned me at my consultation and I had around 13+ on each ovary, fx'd we both manage to get a good number of eggs- I need a MINIMUM of 8 as I've got to share with my recipient I'm hoping for a good number hopefully much higher than 8 :)

Usually ladies with pcos have a high AMH... To have that many follicles would indicate pcos- have they tested your testosterone levels as that would confirm pcos?

We have different levels of testing here in the uk- I see 2.2 is high where you are :)

Mines 35.05 and here 15 is a normal AMH level, I've heard it's different the way they measure elsewhere we measure in pmol/L and elsewhere measure ng/ml :)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* Found this chart-

https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/antimullerian-hormone-amh

We've both optimal fertility :) they measure in pmol/L in the UK and ng/mg where you are :)


----------



## Bma11

scerena said:


> *lucie* I hope that af hurries up!!! Always the way- stays away when you want it and is early or on time when you don't want it :dohh: I took provera in the end to get my af....
> Hoping yours shows ASAP!!!
> 
> *bma* I use to have loads at my baseline scan, when I went to the new clinic they scanned me at my consultation and I had around 13+ on each ovary, fx'd we both manage to get a good number of eggs- I need a MINIMUM of 8 as I've got to share with my recipient I'm hoping for a good number hopefully much higher than 8 :)
> 
> Usually ladies with pcos have a high AMH... To have that many follicles would indicate pcos- have they tested your testosterone levels as that would confirm pcos?
> 
> We have different levels of testing here in the uk- I see 2.2 is high where you are :)
> 
> Mines 35.05 and here 15 is a normal AMH level, I've heard it's different the way they measure elsewhere we measure in pmol/L and elsewhere measure ng/ml :)


My RE says I do not have PCOS. That is why I always say self diagnosed. :) when I took my preliminary bloodwork and all that when I first saw the RE, I had an elevated dhea in my blood. This is what that is : DHEA is a hormone produced by your adrenal glands -- two small bean shaped organs that sit atop your kidneys. DHEA serves as a precursor to androgens, male sex hormones responsible for male masculine characteristics, and estrogens, female sex hormones responsible for the female reproductive cycle. According to the Mayo Clinic, DHEA levels peak in your 20s and decline steadily after age 30.

And then this : . Certain hormonal conditions, such as polycystic ovarian syndrome -- a common hormone disorder characterized by small cysts on your ovaries -- can result from high DHEA levels.
***** RE told me that women normally have higher dhea levels when on their period, and I was at the time, if I recall, I took another test and it was fine.*** but my LH is always a tad higher that FSH , I have chin hair (coarse) and back acne (I can remember being 18 with back acne..) like a bump here and there. but I have regular menstraul cycles, like clock work and the opk say I ovulate. And my insulin is fine. So, I do believe I have a form of PCOS and that couple with the fact that I have endometriosis too, no wonder I haven't gotten pregnant! Oh, I'm 27. And thanks for that link, the one I looked up said that the higher the number I can't remember the range meant a good indicator of PCOS! 

I guess if I have PCOS it doesn't really matter since I'm doing ivf?


----------



## scerena

*bma* yep pcos doesn't matter when doing Ivf really, I have pcos quite bad as in very irregular cycles...
You will be fine, with High amh they will just keep more of an eye on you with doses etc... Yes that's true a high amh is a strong indication of pcos so is a load of follicles. But usually pcos people tend to have irregular cycles and high testosterone... But I'm not sure maybe you have a mild case?

Anyhow Ivf by-passes the pcos, pcos ladies have a higher risk of miscarriage but with Ivf you will be given progesterone to help anyway from after EC :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Helo Ladies...i see soo many newbies in here...welcome:flower:

*starlight*- yess Hun...i have convinced my DH to do the injectibles...i Got my schedule..they gave a sheet with the cycle days and meds markked..Few days i have 3 injectibles on the same day..lupron,follistim n low dose hcg...:wacko:

*lucie*-aww ! i wish Af comes real soon:hugs:

*scerena*- how you doin girl?? its just been 4 days on bcp and am already starting to have sore bbs!!

i had my saline sono yday...have a polyp:cry:which needs to be removed before the transfer..they'l be doing a hysteroscopy after ER . That would delay my ET a little more...well well...i hope we al end up wid a baby or two ..it would be so much worth all this stress!
I finally have my schedule calender !lupron starts on 21st april...last bcp on 25th!!i'l be starting stimming on 2nd may :happydance: They would do another baseline ultrasound and bloodwork that day...!

anyone stimming around the same time???

*bma*- heyy! :hi: am having a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp...do you have any idea about the cost?? my insurance doesnot cover infertility...:(


----------



## Bma11

Mission_mommy~ mine was $650 and anesthesia was like $108. My insurance doesn't cover fertility either BUT they cover treatments for things that can be causing infertility. Does that make sense? So, they covered most of the Hysterscopy, blood work, genetic tests, laparacopy etc. but it is definitely worth the money as polyps take up a big portion and can hinder implantation! Hope the prices are reasonable for you!!


----------



## scerena

*mission* hey Hun :) I'm good thanks scan thurs- so nervous about it scared I'm going to have a cyst or something... 

Sorry to hear you have a polyp, will all be worth the stress Hun :)

If my scan goes okay I should be having EC around 2nd may but if something is up then that could delay stimming... Either way we will share some of the cycle together :)

I'm so hoping this thread is lucky and we all get our bfps fx'd!!!

So exciting once you get your dates isn't it :)


----------



## Lucie73821

AF arrived! I can start my BC tonight! From what I've been told, I'll start lupron on the 19th, then I go in for a baseline on the 24th. So excited to get things going!


----------



## scerena

*lucie*:wohoo: brilliant news :happydance: I am so happy for you I bet you cannot wait to get started :) 

I'm hopefully stimming around 18th so we will be pretty close maybe? How do frozen cycles work ie ET dates?


----------



## Bma11

Good news lucie! Excited for you as well!!


----------



## Lucie73821

scerena said:


> *lucie*:wohoo: brilliant news :happydance: I am so happy for you I bet you cannot wait to get started :)
> 
> I'm hopefully stimming around 18th so we will be pretty close maybe? How do frozen cycles work ie ET dates?

I know that I will be doing lupron, then adding estrogen tablets, then crinone. From what I understand, the lupron will "quiet" down my ovaries, then the estrogen will help build up my lining. I know I will have to have my estrogen and lining checked several times. When everything looks good, they will do the transfer. 

They only do FETs one week a month at my clinic, so they are able to manipulate my cycle to accomodate their schedule.


----------



## scerena

Thanks I get it now :) how exciting :) how many frosties will you have out back??? Have you decided yet?


----------



## mission_mommy

*bma*-Thank u Hun:) i hope my insurance covers a part of it too..they did cover the labs and genetic testing..so i gues they'l cover this too...the cost u paid is quite reasonable..it would be like around 2000-4000 without insurance...:(

*lucie*-heyyy thats great!:hugs:!! i'l be starting lupron on 21st..but luckily for you u have the frosties waiting and dont have to go through the stimming part...how many are you planning to transfer????

*scerena*-aww..dont ya worry Hun:hugs:..your scan wil be perfect...loads of goodluck:thumbup:!!!
well...yeaa ,its very exciting now that we have the dates:)


----------



## Lucie73821

I think we will put back 2.


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena, we are off to Barcelona on the 20th, so less than two weeks now. DH and I both have never been so very excited for it. We will be staying there for a week and will be renting an apartment right downtown. Then the day after we get back home we have our IVF consult, so really exciting! i hope your scan this week goes well xxoo

bma, for the injections, the ice before and ice after tip helps! I also have "self-diagnosed" PCOS as I historically had quite irregular cycles, high levels of testosterone, and cysts on ovaries, but for some reason my doctor said that he did not think that I had PCOS, which I didn't quite understand!

missionmommy, that is great that you have DH lined up to do your shots, I have prepped my DH for that as well! I told him that I would try to do them myself but most likely would chicken out and need help lol. sorry that the polyp removal will delay the transfer but you're right that it is best to get all these items out of the way to increase the chances of a healthy sticky bean. do you know when you will be able to have it removed? 

lucie, how exciting that AF has come and that things are all going happen so quickly now! yay!


----------



## Kismat026

Starlight2012 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are almost there! I recently started a new cycle (2nd natural post-clomid) and am on CD7 today!
> 
> i hope so...i don't know if i o'd or not. i took a o test each day starting last thursday but nothing. there was a semi dark line on friday but that was also after quite sometime. so who knows. i never trust those tests cause of my pcos. we just had fun so let's see what happens. my temps are still pretty low though. FF says i haven't o'd yet. good luck to you as well!!Click to expand...


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Starlight- I told my RE I can't do any intramuscular injections. It freaked me out so bad. So, he said it can all be done subcutaneous . Which is just in the belly, a short baby needle not a long one. I hear the intramuscular aren't as bad as I'm making it out to be but sheesh the needles are frightening! But they really are a breeze, ice before and ice after. :)
> 
> Serena- I was wondering if I had to take the BCP at the same hour every day, if so... It's not going to happen. I forget as well. So I'm doing good if I take it every morning before I walk out the door! :dohh:
> 
> Kismat- stringy CM is fertile :) yay. Hope you get your bfp naturally. You deserve it <3

hahahaha that's what i always thought but let's see. thanks soooo much!!! i got a call from my ivf doc to change our appt to a day earlier. so i'm really happy about that!!!! a week from this wed!!! can't wait to go, never thought i would be saying this...


----------



## Starlight2012

kismat, with irregular cycles it can be tricky to figure out when you O! I pretty much gave up on opks and temping because it drove me crazy, haha. The only indicator I have now for O is that breast tenderness right after O - always happens like clockwork for a day or two post-O for me. Drawback is that this doesn't predict O, just lets me know when it has happened already. Oh SO exciting that your appointment got moved up a day and is a week from Wed!!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Starlight2012 said:


> kismat, with irregular cycles it can be tricky to figure out when you O! I pretty much gave up on opks and temping because it drove me crazy, haha. The only indicator I have now for O is that breast tenderness right after O - always happens like clockwork for a day or two post-O for me. Drawback is that this doesn't predict O, just lets me know when it has happened already. Oh SO exciting that your appointment got moved up a day and is a week from Wed!!!!!

Yep exactly....i have no idea if i o'd or not. i'm not worrying about it. whatever happens happens. atleast i know why i'm not getting pregnant...we are alot stronger and educated now than a little over a year ago. just waiting for the appt. to start the process. i hope i get some indication or something if i O'd. my hubby was like ask our old doc to do an ultrasound. see what's going on. but i was like naaa we'll just let it be.


----------



## Bma11

Kismat026 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Starlight- I told my RE I can't do any intramuscular injections. It freaked me out so bad. So, he said it can all be done subcutaneous . Which is just in the belly, a short baby needle not a long one. I hear the intramuscular aren't as bad as I'm making it out to be but sheesh the needles are frightening! But they really are a breeze, ice before and ice after. :)
> 
> Serena- I was wondering if I had to take the BCP at the same hour every day, if so... It's not going to happen. I forget as well. So I'm doing good if I take it every morning before I walk out the door! :dohh:
> 
> Kismat- stringy CM is fertile :) yay. Hope you get your bfp naturally. You deserve it <3
> 
> hahahaha that's what i always thought but let's see. thanks soooo much!!! i got a call from my ivf doc to change our appt to a day earlier. so i'm really happy about that!!!! a week from this wed!!! can't wait to go, never thought i would be saying this...Click to expand...

That same day I go in for baseline u/s & bloodwork! :happydance: going to be a good day for us! Are you going for a consult or to get started on the protocol?!?


----------



## scerena

*mission* thanks Hun :hugs: hope you're doing okay???

*lucie* I want two back also :) fx'd they let me, I k ow it's my decision but because of my age etc they only say one unless its day 3 but if we get to day 5 I'm going to ask fight for 2 :)

*starlight* Barcelona sounds so nice :) be you can't wait to stay downtown too :) how exciting your holiday and then a day afterwards your IVF consult :) 

*kismat* gl for your appointment Hun :hugs: I hope you have ovulated or that you're about to :hugs:

*bma* hey :) hope you're okay???


----------



## Bma11

Serena- hey there! I am still just waiting and still very excited! 

I want to put 2 back in as well. My RE said that he would. I told him I had a fear of only putting one back and it not implanting or miscarrring. I figure if we put two back I'm hopefully guaranteed one. There's the vanishing twin syndrome and then just the whole implanting process. I saw a regular client today and her DIL is going into labor any day now. She did IVF & put two back and got two originally, but ended up with one. So, my fears are pretty common because it happens!! Fight for it!! :)


----------



## scerena

*bma* yes if m lucky enough to have two top grade embryos I will be fighting for two back as I have all the same fears as you :hugs:

I've got a feeling that I have a cyst as I'm getting a sharp pain every now and then in my ovaries... Fx'd I don't its worrying me now for my scan on thurs :(


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> *bma* yes if m lucky enough to have two top grade embryos I will be fighting for two back as I have all the same fears as you :hugs:
> 
> I've got a feeling that I have a cyst as I'm getting a sharp pain every now and then in my ovaries... Fx'd I don't its worrying me now for my scan on thurs :(

hey Hun,,,i have been having twinging pain in my ovaries too..i gues its the BCP harmones playin around....my RE said the BCPs would shrink any cyst if already present...so just hope for the best:hugs:


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Starlight- I told my RE I can't do any intramuscular injections. It freaked me out so bad. So, he said it can all be done subcutaneous . Which is just in the belly, a short baby needle not a long one. I hear the intramuscular aren't as bad as I'm making it out to be but sheesh the needles are frightening! But they really are a breeze, ice before and ice after. :)
> 
> Serena- I was wondering if I had to take the BCP at the same hour every day, if so... It's not going to happen. I forget as well. So I'm doing good if I take it every morning before I walk out the door! :dohh:
> 
> Kismat- stringy CM is fertile :) yay. Hope you get your bfp naturally. You deserve it <3
> 
> hahahaha that's what i always thought but let's see. thanks soooo much!!! i got a call from my ivf doc to change our appt to a day earlier. so i'm really happy about that!!!! a week from this wed!!! can't wait to go, never thought i would be saying this...Click to expand...
> 
> That same day I go in for baseline u/s & bloodwork! :happydance: going to be a good day for us! Are you going for a consult or to get started on the protocol?!?Click to expand...

That's going to be a great day indeed!!! We go in for our consult. I wish it was for protocol. But it's the first step in IVF for us, so just super excited and nervous at the same time. But hopefully we will know what we will be doing as well.


----------



## Kismat026

scerena said:


> *mission* thanks Hun :hugs: hope you're doing okay???
> 
> *lucie* I want two back also :) fx'd they let me, I k ow it's my decision but because of my age etc they only say one unless its day 3 but if we get to day 5 I'm going to ask fight for 2 :)
> 
> *starlight* Barcelona sounds so nice :) be you can't wait to stay downtown too :) how exciting your holiday and then a day afterwards your IVF consult :)
> 
> *kismat* gl for your appointment Hun :hugs: I hope you have ovulated or that you're about to :hugs:
> 
> *bma* hey :) hope you're okay???

Thanks so much!! I hope I O'd as well, see how the natural cycle works out. I'm going to ask my new doc next wed. what are we going to do for my periods if i don't have regular ones. see what he says.


----------



## scerena

*mission mummy* aw thanks you've helped ease my mind I've been stressing over it!!!! I hope th bfp is doing that as we chat fx'd!!!

*kismat* looking forward to your app for you :) I hope that they give you an idea of dates and your protocol :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

*starlight*- Barcelona sounds exciting!:happydance:!! Hope you have a great time Hun!! i wish i could take a vacation too...anything to take my mind off all these things!!
My RE told u that we would have it removed after the ER...am freezing my embryos til my tsh comes back to normal which may take around 2-3 months:( ..so they'l be doin a hysteroscopy in june or july...they'l let 1 cycle pass for the healing to take place...and then the ET....which feels like eternity!!:cry:


----------



## Bma11

Serena- I hope they aren't cysts!!! But from last wed to Friday my ovaries were kind if hurting like bloated and a dull ache feeling. Never felt it before. Nurse told me she didn't know what it could be ? Maybe just the BCP.


----------



## captainj1

hi girls!

Good to hear everyone's news. So exciting that things are starting for some of us. 

I had my teach-in today for my meds. I am expecting AF to arrive on Thursday. I had gone for it in March around O time hoping and praying for a last minute natural BFP but did a HPT this morning before my appointment and it was a BFN. 

So i have all my meds waiting and my sheet of doses - i'm on the antagonist protocol so am doing jabs of 300iu of Gonal-F from CD2 and will be adding 2 more jabs on CD7 (0.25mg of Cetrotide and 75iu of Luveris). Should finish stimming on around CD12-14 then do my trigger for ER. So probably ER on around 24 April and hoping for a day-5 blasto transfer of 2 blastos.

Wish me luck! will let you know when AF starts and I'm all systems go. Not looking forward to the injections and kind of sad that we weren't able to do it naturally, but also excited and apprehensive for the next few weeks. We will know by around 10th May if it has worked or not so at least it is a short cycle...x


----------



## Bma11

captainj1 said:


> hi girls!
> 
> Good to hear everyone's news. So exciting that things are starting for some of us.
> 
> I had my teach-in today for my meds. I am expecting AF to arrive on Thursday. I had gone for it in March around O time hoping and praying for a last minute natural BFP but did a HPT this morning before my appointment and it was a BFN.
> 
> So i have all my meds waiting and my sheet of doses - i'm on the antagonist protocol so am doing jabs of 300iu of Gonal-F from CD2 and will be adding 2 more jabs on CD7 (0.25mg of Cetrotide and 75iu of Luveris). Should finish stimming on around CD12-14 then do my trigger for ER. So probably ER on around 24 April and hoping for a day-5 blasto transfer of 2 blastos.
> 
> Wish me luck! will let you know when AF starts and I'm all systems go. Not looking forward to the injections and kind of sad that we weren't able to do it naturally, but also excited and apprehensive for the next few weeks. We will know by around 10th May if it has worked or not so at least it is a short cycle...x

Good luck! My ER is estimated to be April 29! I'm already on BCP though!!

I feel the same way I was hoping to get bfp naturally as well after 3 failed iui's, but oh well. This is where we are at, let's enjoy & be excited!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Good luck to BMA and Captain!!!!


----------



## scerena

*bma* thanks feeling a bit better the pains have calmed so if it was a cyst then maybe it popped :shrug: either was I will know thurs wether I have a cyst or not I guess...

When do you take your last bcp???

*captain* it is sad it didn't happen naturally I think like that too :hugs: but I see it as we haven't given up and we will do all we can :) this will make our bfp's even more special when we get them after going through this process :hugs:

*captain & Bma* not long now girls :happydance: my EC is estimated around may 2nd so won't be too much time between us all :)


----------



## Starlight2012

kismat, that is great that you are able to be carefree and not stress over O! I feel totally the same way right now, but about a year ago I would have been stressing out so much, lol.

scerena, yes so excited for the trip. a week and a half away now! I also want to fight to put 2 back as well. We haven't met with the doctor yet so I am not sure what their thoughts are on that....! I have the same fears as you and bma and also would love love love twins :) Sorry you are worried about your scan on Thurs and are getting little pains, I hope that Thursday comes quick so you can confirm that everything is all good!

missionmommy, so sorry that you will need to wait a while before the ET, totally understand that it feels like an eternity but I hope that the time flies by and maybe even gets to be sooner than you expect!! Since our consult isn't till the end of April, I assume the earliest that I will be able to cycle is June/July if the clinic wants to run repeat tests, so maybe we will be around the same time :)

Good luck captain!


----------



## bizzibii

Scerena my ER should take place around 01.05. So it seams we are going to go through it at the same time ;-)


----------



## Kismat026

Starlight2012 said:


> kismat, that is great that you are able to be carefree and not stress over O! I feel totally the same way right now, but about a year ago I would have been stressing out so much, lol.
> 
> scerena, yes so excited for the trip. a week and a half away now! I also want to fight to put 2 back as well. We haven't met with the doctor yet so I am not sure what their thoughts are on that....! I have the same fears as you and bma and also would love love love twins :) Sorry you are worried about your scan on Thurs and are getting little pains, I hope that Thursday comes quick so you can confirm that everything is all good!
> 
> missionmommy, so sorry that you will need to wait a while before the ET, totally understand that it feels like an eternity but I hope that the time flies by and maybe even gets to be sooner than you expect!! Since our consult isn't till the end of April, I assume the earliest that I will be able to cycle is June/July if the clinic wants to run repeat tests, so maybe we will be around the same time :)
> 
> Good luck captain!

Yep i'm really trying not to worry at all...just being carefree and going with the flow right now. i am temping so that is driving me a little crazy where my temps haven't spike back up yet. so i don't know if i o'd or not. but we will see tomorrow morning what the temp is. hopefully it goes sky rocket so i know i o'd for sure. who knows. but i'm excited about a week from tomorrow, our consult. i know it's just a consult but it's exciting to learn about ivf and when we will actually start the proces. i'm thinking sometime in June ...


----------



## Starlight2012

kismat - I hope that your temp has a nice big spike so that you can get confirmation of O :) I totally understand being excited for the IVF consult, I am the same. I cannot wait to come back from our trip so that we can go to our consult on April 29th! I was also thinking that we may be able to start in June - maybe we'll get to cycle together!


----------



## BabyLove1210

Been MIA for a few days... Trying to catch up!
GL BMA and Screna!! can't wait to hear how it goes :dance:
Missionmommy sorry to hear about what you are going through, sometimes it seems like we just can't catch a break :hugs:

So I am supposed to start AF hopefully this Saturday or Sunday if my cycle (fingers crossed) stays regular. I've had sore breasts though since about Friday of last week. I never, ever have that before AF. I had to find a bigger bra so it didn't hurt so bad. Also, I started cramping yesterday and am cramping again today. Cramping is very normal for me, but not this early before AF. This is my last "natural" cycle before IVF. I'm afraid to let myself think it could actually happen before we start IVF but this is all really weird. I'm not sure what to think anymore... I told my husband yesterday that I think my body hates me :growlmad:


----------



## scerena

*bizzbii* yay so great to have someone gong through things at the exact time :) when do you start stimming again??? 

*starlight* thanks Hun fx'd everything will be okay at my scan :) not long at all are you all packed or are you a last-minute packer??? Just think after a good time away it will be time for your consult :)
Twins would be amazing right!!!! 

*kismat* fx'd you get that temp spike ASAP :hugs: can't wait for to to have your consult :)

*babylove* I have everything crossed for you that this will be your lucky cycle with the symptoms you don't usually get :hugs: everything crossed for you!!! Will you test or wait it up???


----------



## BabyLove1210

Scerena - I always tell myself I won't test but I usually do. I am going to try and wait. If AF doesn't show by Monday, I'll test.


----------



## Starlight2012

babylove - have my fingers crossed that you will have a regular natural cycle or better yet get a nice surprise :)

scerena - haven't packed yet, but we leave on a Saturday night, so will have Friday evening and Saturday to pack. I did pop by the bank yesterday to do a currency exchange, so figure as long as we have our passport, some cash, and credit card, we are good! Yes twins would be amazing!!!! We would *love* to have twins!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* that's okay then you will have plenty of time to pack on the weekend then :) I love changing the money up it makes it feel more exciting as you know you're going soon :)


----------



## Bma11

Scerena my last BCP is this Saturday! :happydance:
I just noticed that you have a c in your username :dohh: 

Baby love- ahhh!!! I hope you get a natural bfp before ivf! That would be the best! I was convinced this last cycle I was pregnant. Convinced! Signs I'd never had. So, I too think my body hates me! It's Murphy's law for infertility: every cycle your body will acquire new symptoms just to mess with you and previous AF symptoms that you never paid attention to will make you question every twinge and pull! This TWW with ivf is going to drive me insane! Good luck!


----------



## scerena

*Bma* that's okay :) Saturday is only around the corner :) I'm hopefully stopping bcp thurs fx'd!!! Going to be very close :)


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena, you're so right that the money exchange make the trip feel more real. I am usually sad when a trip is over, but when this one is done I am going to be super excited to get back for the consult. Never would have thought thta I'd be so excited for a doctor's appt. Have my FX for you that you're good to go this Thurs and can stop BCP!

bma, yay for stopping bcp so soon!!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* I bet you will be super happy when the the trip is over and then it's your consult :) although I'm sure that you will enjoy every second of the trip :)
This doctors appointment is something for you to look forward too though :) I can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## Bma11

Yay scerena, we wil be injecting ourselves around the same time :haha:

Starlight- hope you have a great time and don't think about babies or ivf (if that's possible) can't wait to hear what they say at your consult! My estimated egg retrieval is April 29!! Eek seems so far away yet not really!!


----------



## Kismat026

So ladies i feel like i'm o'ing...i have sharp pains down there and it started a few hours ago. hasn't stopped. i'm thinking it's the follie(s)...also i'm thinking if it doesn't go away by tomorrow morning then i'll call my doc to see what he says. all the IUI's i had to take ovidrel in order for the follicle to drop...so maybe that's what it is...


----------



## scerena

*Bma* it's going to be good having ladies doing their cycles at the same time at east we can support each other :hugs:

*kismat* are you still having the pain today??? :hugs:


----------



## Kismat026

scerena said:


> *Bma* it's going to be good having ladies doing their cycles at the same time at east we can support each other :hugs:
> 
> *kismat* are you still having the pain today??? :hugs:

No they stopped about 2 in the morning. My hubby and i were trying to get in the mood when i don't know what happened and he got very upset with me. i think all of the IUI timed stuff really got to him. so that was it for our night. but atleast i know he hasn't been happy with the timed stuff. which i understand, but it's out of our control as well. but now i know what he wants. he feels like the romance is gone from our relationship and the only reason we have sex is to have a baby and nothing else. i told him i agree, that the last few months have been hard. but atleast we both know how we are feeling now. oh well if i o'd...i just feel really bad that he felt bad for several months and didn't tell me. so now i'm trying to think of ways to spice up our romance life!!! i'm thinking of having him come with me shopping for some new lingerie, my bday is coming up and i can tell him i want to get a few new things. i feel that would be fun. i just don't want to be a boring wife...i get what he was saying, i don't wear anything sexy anymore, or turn the candles on, or have the room be in a romantic mood. i heard from a great source the key to a happy marriage is a spicy life, lol...

anyways so that was my night. so the pains went away so i think i o'd, but not sure. i put in my temp this morning and FF didn't say i o'd. so who knows. oh well i'm just going to stop temping now and just enjoy my time with my hubby.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies sorry I havent check in for a while. I see some ladies are getting ready to start and I am so excited for you! I do hope you get your bfps!

My cycle has been postponed because of a 2 cm cyst they found the day i should have stared stimming. It seems my body was trying to ovulate while on BCPs and it caused the cyst. So my dr gave me some pills to take for 10 days. I will be flying home today and go into my obgyn next wednesday to see if the pills worked. IF they did then I will be coming back to florida to start stimming on the 22nd.


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena, yes I will be sure to tell you all about the trip and the consult! Both are just a few weeks away, yay! how are you doing today?

bma, your estimated ER is the same day as my consult, so lots of great things will be happening around that time :) Since we have had this consult scheduled, I feel much less stressed about all things TTC, probably because it is all out of our hands now, so that is a nice feeling.

kismat, sorry that you had a tough night with your hubby. I think that it is a great idea to get some sexy lingerie and spice up things in the bedroom. My DH and I went through similar issues as we had timed BD with clomid and it really took all the romanace and excitement out of things. Now that we are waiting for IVF, everything is a lot better as we are having fun with things again :)

ttcbaby, sorry to hear about the cyst. Hpe that the pills do the trick and that you're able to start stimming soon!


----------



## scerena

*kismat* I find ttc does strip the romance out of a relationship alot!!! Sounds like you're doing the right thing taking hubby shopping so you can get his imagination running ;) candles, lingerie it will soon be back to normal :)

*ttc* sorry to hear about your cycle being postponed!!! (I know i said on the other thread) Fx'd the cyst has gone Hun so you can get started on the 22nd :hugs: 

*starlight* exciting times ahead for you :) I'm doing good thanks, scan tomorrow, hoping I can start my stims next week fx'd!!!!


----------



## Bma11

Kismat - I so applaud you for not getting angry and really focusing on his needs! That's tough when babies are on the mind. We all need to remember that our marriages should ideally come first. :) you obviously get it. I remember having a fight with DH and then after cooling off I realized that my marriage is number one and if I can't get pregnant I still want to be his wife and have a great marriage!!


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat - I so applaud you for not getting angry and really focusing on his needs! That's tough when babies are on the mind. We all need to remember that our marriages should ideally come first. :) you obviously get it. I remember having a fight with DH and then after cooling off I realized that my marriage is number one and if I can't get pregnant I still want to be his wife and have a great marriage!!

I totally and 100% agree with you BMA. We are there wives first and foremost. I said the same thing to myself, it did hurt don't get me wrong thinking i haven't been fulfilling his desires. But now that we both have talked over stuff, our relationship is even stronger and i can say that from just 1 day. It's just great!!! Having timed sex and all that is alot of stress, and wish that didn't have to happen. But we can't lose sight of our hubbies feelings and desires either!! Thanks so much for your support and thought!! I love being on here to talk to you girls knowing you all are going through the same thing as we are.


----------



## scerena

Sorry ladies...
Scan was fine :) I start nasal spray tonight :) 
Took my last bcp today so will wait for af and then start my stims next week sometime (probs thurs) :)

Got all my meds it all feels so real now :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing okay???


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena, am thrilled for you that the scan went well and that you are able to go off BCP now. stimming next week --- how exciting!!! I would also be super excited if I had meds in hand, lol :)


----------



## everhopeful

Scerena - so glad that you start stimming soon!! It must feel great to get going!!! Yippee!! Xx


----------



## mission_mommy

*scerena*- Glad that your scan went well hun!:hugs: 
everythingz happening so soon ..u must be sooo excited...i wish Af comes real soon 4 u !
*ttcbaby*- thats so sad hun....i pray your cyst disappears sooon...i know how it feels like when things get delayed....a single day feels like eternity....
*starlight*-howz it going?? al set for the vacation?
*kismat*- thats a brilliant idea hun..i could steal the idea from you and take hubby shopping too...doin something exciting together always helps!!!!
when couples who love eachother go through tough times , they come out stronger..sometimes i feel like al this is a blessing in disguise...we did suffer on the intimacy aspect,...but we came really closer emotionally ...:hugs:
*bma*- i sooo agree with you on the" marriage comes first " aspect!! so when r u starting stimming??got your meds yet?
*babylove*- howz it goin..i hope its a BFP for u ..fx'd !


----------



## scerena

*starlight* thanks Hun :hugs: won't be long until you're picking up your meds :)

*everhopeful* thank you :hugs: I'm so excited to get started!!! The IVF roller coaster is about to begin!!!

Have you tested early yet???

*mission* thank you they said af should come in a few days but as lining is thin from bcps just class any bleeding as af wether it's old blood/ spotting or bright red... Exciting!!! 

How's things going with you???


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> *starlight* thanks Hun :hugs: won't be long until you're picking up your meds :)
> 
> *everhopeful* thank you :hugs: I'm so excited to get started!!! The IVF roller coaster is about to begin!!!
> 
> Have you tested early yet???
> 
> *mission* thank you they said af should come in a few days but as lining is thin from bcps just class any bleeding as af wether it's old blood/ spotting or bright red... Exciting!!!
> 
> How's things going with you???

Am doing fine...have been having cramps in the lower abdomen and twinges in my ovaries occassionaly ...My nurse doesnt seem to bother about it..she says its fine:growlmad: sometimes i wish i could get a peek inside my body to see whats goin on....lol!!!bbs are real sore and its only after a week of bcps....i have to take them til the 25th...but lupron starts on 21st...so ten days to go for the real Meds to start...we have put an order at the pharmacy and my meds wil be arriving sooon..:)

so how you planning to do the injections? someone there to help you??


----------



## scerena

*mission* I will do the injections myself as I'm using menopur and I've done 3 previous menopur cycles whilst TTC (not for IVF though) trust me the Injections are fine once you've done the first one...

Will you be doing your own ones or oh???

Not long then!!! You getting excited???

Yeh the bcps have gave me killer boobs after a week!!! :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

The sight of a needle scares me...!Wil ask Dh to do it Initially..then wil slowly get on with doin it myself..hopefully!
Am starting to get a little excited!!
when is your ER goin to be..any estimated dates given by your RE?


----------



## scerena

*mission* I thought I was going to faint the first time I done it, after that I was fine, but do what ever you feel comfortable with if you prefer oh to do it then let him do it :)

Yes it should be around may 2nd :) could be before or after by about then :)


----------



## everhopeful

Scerena - haven't tested yet. Trying to hang in there!! I hate testing early and sitting in limbo... Saturday morning I will find out!! Xx


----------



## scerena

*everhopeful* is Saturday morning going to be your beta? Or are you testing from home??? I really hope that this is 3rd time lucky for you :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

Scerena- I'm with the lister and they ask you to POAS to test. They don't encourage beta tests as they feel it might add anxiety etc, only if you have a history of ectopics I think.
So I will use first response and call in the result! 
Xx


----------



## scerena

*everhopeful* oh yeh! Forgot you was with lister!!! So am I :) you're doing fab waiting until OTD well done you :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

scerena said:


> Sorry ladies...
> Scan was fine :) I start nasal spray tonight :)
> Took my last bcp today so will wait for af and then start my stims next week sometime (probs thurs) :)
> 
> Got all my meds it all feels so real now :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay???

Yay! How exciting! I got all my meds too and set it all up in a little cubby hole thing in my closet! :happydance: excited for you.


----------



## Bma11

Mission- I got all my meds Tuesday and set it up in order of how ill be taking them! Can not wait to start. I go in Wednesday for my baseline u/s and blood work and I will most likely start that same night! I wish I could peek inside my body too. :wacko: it's so fun when al the meds arrive. :) 

Oh! And I've done injections before and it's not bad at all. Ill probably try to do the ice trick before and after the shot because my last IUI with injections I started getting sore and I'd inject around the same spots every night. And this time around it will be bravelle, menopur and cetrotide ... Not sure if its all three every night though. Will see at my teaching appt on Wednesday !


Baby love- how are you doing? Still no AF?!?? Stay away :witch: lol but for real....

Ever hopeful- good luck!! Hoping you get your bfp! :)


----------



## scerena

*bma* I'm excited for you too :happydance: so good getting your meds feels so much more real doesn't it :) you should be starting the night before me :)


----------



## Bma11

I saw that you will be starting that thurs! its Very real. And I'm still so excited. Not scared or anything! Just ready. This TWW is going to drive me crazy. Not sure if I will buy cheap preg test and test out the trigger OR just wait? Do you have any idea what you'll do?


----------



## Kismat026

Excited for all of the ladies to start their cycles!!! I'm super excited for next wed. to come that's our consult. wish it was yesterday but we are getting closer!!!!


----------



## scerena

*bma* I will probably test a few days early as I know I'm impatient but I want to try not to but I don't think I'll survive not testing :haha: I'm not going to test from the off though... I feel ready too :) will be good to have a cycle buddy :)


----------



## scerena

*kismat* fx'd weds hurries around for you :) 6 days until your consult :happydance:


----------



## mission_mommy

*Bma*-sounds really exciting..my meds also arrive in a day or two!
After listening to ya all brave ladies i think i'l gather courage and do the injections myself:thumbup: icing is the perfect idea!!GL for your baselines Hun:hugs:
*everhopeful*- Pray you get your BFP:hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> *mission* I thought I was going to faint the first time I done it, after that I was fine, but do what ever you feel comfortable with if you prefer oh to do it then let him do it :)
> 
> Yes it should be around may 2nd :) could be before or after by about then :)

your ER wil be around the time i start my stims...yayyy..we'l be soo much into the process!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mission - what stiming meds to they have you on?


----------



## scerena

*mission* that is good not long really until you stim :) can't wait for you to get started :) 

*ttcbaby* how are you???


----------



## Bma11

scerena said:


> *bma* I will probably test a few days early as I know I'm impatient but I want to try not to but I don't think I'll survive not testing :haha: I'm not going to test from the off though... I feel ready too :) will be good to have a cycle buddy :)

I think I might start testing the couple days after trigger. During my lasts IUI cycle I didn't test out the trigger and then just jumped into taking it and then on the second day of testing the line got a touch darker and so I thought I was pregnant and then the dang line faded.:dohh: So, I learned my lesson. Either test out the trigger or wait until a day or 2 before the beta.


----------



## scerena

*bma* we don't have a beat at my clinic we just get given a day to take a hpt... ,y trigger goes quickly from previous cycles, plus I won't take it as a line until its dark (if I'm lucky) fx'd we get bfps I really hope we do :hugs:
Will be fun following your tests daily :)


----------



## mission_mommy

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mission - what stimming meds to they have you on?

heyyy!!! i'l be on Follistim and low dose hcg...:)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks, the reason I ask is because I see you suffer from ovarian cysts. I am doing gonal f and on a other forum they said gonal f increases chances of cysts more than follistim or bravelle. Now I'm concerned.


----------



## BabyLove1210

So definitely not a bfp for me this cycle :nope:

Went in this morning for blood work and start my bcps on Sunday :happydance:

I know there are a few of you who are about to or have already started stimming! Good luck ladies and let me know what to expect... I've never given myself shots before. My husband has given me a few but not to this extent. I think all of mine with be subcutaneous though. I'm excited and nervous!


----------



## Bma11

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks, the reason I ask is because I see you suffer from ovarian cysts. I am doing gonal f and on a other forum they said gonal f increases chances of cysts more than follistim or bravelle. Now I'm concerned.

You should call the doctor, I'm very interested to know.


----------



## Bma11

Baby love- sorry for the bfn, but yay for starting ivf! So exciting. It's going to go by so fast! My last BCP is tomorrow so I know. 

Definitely ice the area before and grab the skin where you will do the shot, the just jab it in the skin like a dart, and push the meds in and then ice it after. The only thing that hurts is a slight sting from the meds. And then after a while it gets a little sore but nothing unbearable !


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah she responded to my email and said that there is no evidence that gonal f causes more cysts than follistim. She said they are basically the same where one is alpha and one is beta...he said that some women do respond better to one than the other and that I did respond really well to gonal F....though on my second time taking it did make 2 cysts....she said that could happen with follistim also! I just have to trust she is doing what is best for me.


----------



## BabyLove1210

ttcbaby117 said:


> Yeah she responded to my email and said that there is no evidence that gonal f causes more cysts than follistim. She said they are basically the same where one is alpha and one is beta...he said that some women do respond better to one than the other and that I did respond really well to gonal F....though on my second time taking it did make 2 cysts....she said that could happen with follistim also! I just have to trust she is doing what is best for me.

Yep, I just spoke with my nurse and she said the same thing. She gave me the option of taking either one. That's good to know.


----------



## BabyLove1210

Bma11 said:


> Baby love- sorry for the bfn, but yay for starting ivf! So exciting. It's going to go by so fast! My last BCP is tomorrow so I know.
> 
> Definitely ice the area before and grab the skin where you will do the shot, the just jab it in the skin like a dart, and push the meds in and then ice it after. The only thing that hurts is a slight sting from the meds. And then after a while it gets a little sore but nothing unbearable !

Thanks bma. Yours is moving fast, you're almost there! I can't wait to hear that it worked AND you have twins. It would be crazy if we were pregnant at the same time with twins :dance: I'm with you, if I am going to spend the money, I wouldn't complain about having twins. At this point though, as long as it is a healthy baby, I will be happy.

I'll probably have my husband doing the sticking. He starts as an operator in training on Monday so he'll be in classes for at least the first six weeks. He should be home in time to do them for me. I'm a big baby!


----------



## Bma11

I want healthy too :) but like we talked the other day we all have twins in both our families! That's crazy in itself! We haven't made it public that we are doing ivf, mainly because I don't want people to ask me how things are every step of the way or if it fails I don't want to have to tell them. Plus, don't really want dh's ex wife to get wind of it, that's why the kids don't know either. So, if I got twins its not so unbelievable! Haha 

you are lucky that he can handle it, mine can not and twinges when he actually watched one night. And he was an emt, crazy! My DH is an operator too! That's pretty cool he's doing that. Good money.... Well with overtime and that sucks. Will he be on the typical operator shift work schedule?


----------



## BabyLove1210

We were trying to keep it private but found it was impossible with my family. It wasn't going to happen. My brother is getting married in July and I am in the wedding so I had to kind of plan around all of that. Plus we decided to do a garage sale-type benefit to try and raise money for the medication. Mine is costing me about $3000.00 :help: But, we made enough to cover it and then some. The support we've gotten from family and friends is unreal. DH's friends from the Marine Corps were mailing us money and items for the sale. It was amazing.
Yeah, it's definitely a possibility for twins with us! And I totally understand about needing to keep it private for now. 
DH doesn't like sticking me with the needles, but he'll do it b/c he knows there is no way I will. He won't be on the Dupont schedule (with the long change), he'll be four on days, four off, four on nights, four off, etc.


----------



## scerena

*babylove*sorry you didn't get your bfp :hugs: great news you start bcps Sunday :) the injections I find fine- I'm using menopur like I did on my other cycles (not IVF cycles) some sting a little but to be honest the needle is so so thin you will be fine :hugs: :hugs:

*bma* last bcp Sunday!!!! That's gone quick!!! What day should you start Stims??? How old are your ohs kids???


----------



## Bma11

Baby love- that's awesome! I'm glad y'all were able to make some money to cover meds. I know if we made it public it would be the same way, but I just can't stand the thought of dh's ex wife somehow getting wind of my personal business and then possibly use it against us in court. :wacko: I've heard horror stories. Wow! I want DH to have that schedule. While we love long change... He barely gets its because he is ways forced to work overtime! 

Scerena- dh's kids are 9(girl) 11(boy) I take my last pill Saturday!!! :) yay! I go in Wednesday for my baseline and I believe I will start that night. I already have next Friday scheduled for u/s & blood work so I'm 100% sure we will be stimming on Wednesday ! :happydance: how are you doing?


----------



## scerena

*bma* brilliant :happydance: I am starting Stims Thursday evening :) so I'll be a day behind you :hugs:
My oh has two kids too, but we are TTC number 1 together...


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- yep one day behind! How old are his kids? It's definitely a little different having fertility issues when our other half has one or two or more. I don't know why but it hurts a little more. Not that I know how it feels with someone without kids but I know I see the bond between my DH and his kids and then the bond they have with their mom and just knowing I may never have that stings! BUT we will get out bfp!!! I just know it :)


----------



## scerena

*bma* looking forward to being cycle buddies :happydance: they're 7 and nearly 6... 
Yes whole different ball game TTC when your oh has kids... I totally get the heartache you feel :hugs: I want that bond with my children and oh to have that bond with our child... We will get there Hun :hugs:
Our situations are quite similar!!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

heyyy ladies!!
My Meds arrived today ...:happydance:


*ttcbaby*- Glad your Nurse put your anxiety to rest:)
spoke to my Nurse and researched a bit too...all the stimming meds have chances of forming cysts..i was a bit worried about the ovarianhyperstimulation thing as i have a tendency of forming cysts...but do not worry..who are at risk wil be very carefully monitored and the dose adjusted accordingly..we should trust our REs and God on this one!!:hugs:

*babylove*- sorry to know Af came!!But you must be soo excited..u finally start the ivf journey:happydance:
How long do you have to be on BCPs? when r u starting stimmin?


----------



## scerena

*mission* exciting when you get your meds isn't it :) how are you feeling on the BCPs?


----------



## ttcbaby117

mission you are so right! Sometimes we have to "Let go and Let God!" I forget that sometimes.


----------



## BabyLove1210

Mission - I will be on bcps until the first week of May and if everything looks good at my u/s on May 1st, I'll start stims on May 6th. My estimated ER is May 21st and ET on May 26th, my twin brothers' birthday. I hope that brings me luck!!


----------



## mission_mommy

*scerena-* heyy Hun! i get twinging pain in my rt lower abdomen sometimes..i try to not think about it..but it scares me that there might be a cyst:dohh:.. 1 week to go for my lupron shots to start..al my shotss aare ssubcutanoeus....that makes me soo happy:happydance:
Few days for you to start stimmin..yayyy!!!

*ttcbab-*The situation we are in is not easy Hun...its normal to be anxious...but the least we can do is not worry about the things that arent in ur control..lets hope for the best:hugs:

*babylov-* Wish that it gets you real Goodluck:thumbup: dear!what protocol are you on?? does it include lupron?


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I hope that everyone is doing okay???

I don't know if I'm ill or if it's the nasal spray-
Migraines, dehydrated (no matter how much I drink) and a sore throat :grr:

Af just showed (spotting old blood) they said because of the pill my lining is very thin so might not get much bleeding and to class anything as my period.... Stims start thurs :)

*mission* eeeeek not long at all until you get started then :happydance: I bet you cannot wait :) I was get that pain and thought I had a cyst and I didn't so fx'd you haven't either it's probably the bcps :)
I'm had that all your injections are subcutaneous :)

Yep I start Stims on Thursday I'm quite excited to finally get started :)


----------



## Kismat026

Hello ladies sooo happy to see all of you on BCPS and starting to stim. I'm super excited for Wed. to come, 2 days away...i'm like a little kid thinking santa clause is coming on wed. morning LOL. just waiting for the morning to come and then we'll know what we will be doing.


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- hope you get to feeling better. 

Kismat- I feel the same way! Wednesday can't get here soon enough!!!! :) good luck.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Scerena - I have heard that nasal spray does give some headaches. I hope you feel better soon!

Ladies - I am with you on being excited for Wednesday. I wont be starting to stim like you guys but I will see if my cyst is gone!


----------



## scerena

Headache has gone since taking the paracetamol :) so glad! 
I can't wait to get started on thurs :happydance:

*kismat* I can't wait to hear about your app on weds I hope you can get started ASAP!!!

*bma* thanks Hun :hugs: only two more days for you :)

*ttcbaby* I am really hoping that your cyst has gone!!! If it had when will you be getting started???
EDIT: just read your siggy you should start stims on the 22nd :) only be 4days apart on our cycle fx'd!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yep I will find out on Wednesday if it is gone and then start stimming on Monday! Nice that I will be right behind you! I cant wait to get started!


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* that's great that you will be cycling right behind me :) another cycle buddy :) love it!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you for Wednesday Hun :hugs:


----------



## BabyLove1210

mission_mommy said:


> *scerena-* heyy Hun! i get twinging pain in my rt lower abdomen sometimes..i try to not think about it..but it scares me that there might be a cyst:dohh:.. 1 week to go for my lupron shots to start..al my shotss aare ssubcutanoeus....that makes me soo happy:happydance:
> Few days for you to start stimmin..yayyy!!!
> 
> *ttcbab-*The situation we are in is not easy Hun...its normal to be anxious...but the least we can do is not worry about the things that arent in ur control..lets hope for the best:hugs:
> 
> *babylov-* Wish that it gets you real Goodluck:thumbup: dear!what protocol are you on?? does it include lupron?

Not sure on the protocol - but my prescriptions are:
Follistim AQ 300IU cartridge
Ganirelix
Estrace
Proges. Supp.
Micro Ovidrel
Ovidrel
Leuprolide Actate Trigger


----------



## BabyLove1210

My husband started a new job today and we just found out he will be sent out of town (2+ hours away) the day after our estimated egg retrieval! :growlmad:
I am not sure what to do but am freaking out. Is it possible for our retrieval to end up being moved from the estimated date? It will work out okay if everything stays the same but there is no guarantee it will. Are there any options other than just delaying our treatment? I really don't want to do that since I've already started bcps. I also don't want to rely on frozen semen, especially being our first cycle and considering how much we paid for it, I don't want to take that chance. I don't know what to do!! :help:


----------



## Bma11

I feel like if anything it will be before the estimated day not after. Let your RE know your concerns and see what they say. 

What is your reasoning for not wanting to rely on frozen sperm other than you'd rather have fresh, because of money? I'm curious to see if there is anything saying its not as good that youve researched because I wish I could freeze dh's sperm just to have as a back up. I was freaking out because he wasn't going to be able to go in and freeze it. If he isn't off work I will have to collect it at 4am and hold it in my bra until I go in to the clinic :/.


----------



## scerena

*babylove* I agree with Bma, I would call up and tell them and see what they say :hugs:

*Bma* how are you Hun???


----------



## BabyLove1210

We were told in the IVF seminar we attended that frozen semen is never as good as fresh. Freezing and thawing slow them down compared to a fresh sample. We have a frozen sample there already, I just worry about every little thing and I wasn't prepared for this. :nope:
I am waiting on the nurse to call me back and see what they think. If anything, I may have them take a second sample from him to freeze just in case... He won't be anywhere close to be able to come back if necessary so I wouldn't want to take any chances. BMA, that is crazy that you have to do that. Whatever works though. That was something I was going to ask about too. If I could bring one in the day of. He won't be headed out until the afternoon the day after our estimated ER day so we would have that morning too. I just don't know if he would be able to come to the clinic. I guess I'll have to wait and see what they say...


----------



## Bma11

I'm doing well! Waiting for Wednesday :) how are you? Glad your headache went away!


----------



## scerena

*bma* thanks :hugs: :hugs: 2days and you will be starting!!! It's exciting isn't it :happydance:


----------



## mission_mommy

woww!! so many ladies starting stimming around the same time!!!
*scerena -* glad you are feeling better:hugs: thursday is so near..excited for u and *bma*:)
*babylove-*aww:hugs:..i wish ur Dh dint have to go..i know how it feels like when you have so many hopes and so much money invested in this and you want everything to be perfect !! i hope the retrieval happens on the day ur Dh is able to make it...i agree with bma, u should voice your concerns to ur RE and see if they can do anything about it !
*ttbaby*- monday is just a week away....hope all goes well with your scan:thumbup:


----------



## Bma11

BabyLove1210 said:


> We were told in the IVF seminar we attended that frozen semen is never as good as fresh. Freezing and thawing slow them down compared to a fresh sample. We have a frozen sample there already, I just worry about every little thing and I wasn't prepared for this. :nope:
> I am waiting on the nurse to call me back and see what they think. If anything, I may have them take a second sample from him to freeze just in case... He won't be anywhere close to be able to come back if necessary so I wouldn't want to take any chances. BMA, that is crazy that you have to do that. Whatever works though. That was something I was going to ask about too. If I could bring one in the day of. He won't be headed out until the afternoon the day after our estimated ER day so we would have that morning too. I just don't know if he would be able to come to the clinic. I guess I'll have to wait and see what they say...

Ok gotcha! Thanks now I'm not freaking out like I was about not being able to freeze his.
Almost every IUI I did I had to collect dh's sperm that morning before he went to work. Hopefully you can too! I kept it in my bra like my RE specifically told me! And his count /motility and all this is always really good.


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Scerena- hope you get to feeling better.
> 
> Kismat- I feel the same way! Wednesday can't get here soon enough!!!! :) good luck.

I know i'm like 1 more day....i'm expecting that they will tell us that we need to get bloodwork done and what not. we'll see though, atleast starting the process is great!!! what are you doing on wed. sorry i'm sure i read it but lost track of it...


----------



## Kismat026

scerena said:


> Headache has gone since taking the paracetamol :) so glad!
> I can't wait to get started on thurs :happydance:
> 
> *kismat* I can't wait to hear about your app on weds I hope you can get started ASAP!!!
> 
> *bma* thanks Hun :hugs: only two more days for you :)
> 
> *ttcbaby* I am really hoping that your cyst has gone!!! If it had when will you be getting started???
> EDIT: just read your siggy you should start stims on the 22nd :) only be 4days apart on our cycle fx'd!!!

Thanks so much!! me too i can't wait to hear what we are going to do lol...i'm hoping that we will be able to start asap as well. i'm supposed to get AF next week. not sure if they would start that quickly or if tests have to be done this cycle. we will see.


----------



## scerena

*mission* thanks Hun :hugs: hope that you're doing okay??? :hugs:

*kismat* if af is due next week then fx'd you can start next week :) 1 more day until you find out :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi ladies - really excited for all of you who will be stimming soon! I have my fingers crossed for you all and can't wait to hear more about it :) Sorry I have been a bit MIA as I haven't been coming on BnB as much in reach weeks - I think it is because I am on natural cycles right now as I wait for the consult, so for the first time in years, TTC isn't top of mind - which is strange! However, when we get to our consult at the end of the month, I know it will all change after that, lol. I just O'd over the weekend, so in my TWW now, but not holding my breath for anything to come of it - happy that I am having another "normal length" cycle and AF due around the consult, so timing works out! Hope all you ladies are doing great xxoo


----------



## BabyLove1210

This week is an exciting week for a lot of the ladies here! I am trying to keep track of where everyone stands. Hopefully we will all have BFPs soon! :happydance:

Mission - Thanks, that is exactly what I am feeling.

bma - I didn't mean to freak you out. I spoke with the nurse yesterday and she said if the frozen sample is a good one, then it really doesn't make much difference in the outcome, but if they can get a fresh sample, they would prefer it. Tomorrow is the big day right, starting stims?? GL! :hugs:

Scerena - GL to you as well! Thursday will be here quick! How long will you and bma be stimming?

ttcbaby and kismat - GL to you two as well! You both have big days tomorrow too right? :hugs: 

So after talking with the nurse yesterday, she is supposed to speak with the doctor today and see about extending my bcps an extra week. That would put us past when the hubby will be out of town for the ER and ET. She said we could keep it the same and rely on frozen, since there was no way to guarantee the ER would be done before he left. If she gives us the option of extending, that is what we'll do. I would really like DH to be here if possible. If not, all I can do at this point is go with the flow. I have to keep telling myself that because I am NOT a "go with the flow" kind of person. But if I don't try, I think I might drive myself crazy!! :loopy:


----------



## Bma11

Baby love- no worries, I freak out about everything! Because like you, I am not a go with the flow girl. I hope everything works out for you! 

Starlight- hoping you get your bfp! :) 

Kismat- good luck at your consult tomorrow, can't wait to hear what they say! Hopefully you can start ASAP. They could probably do all your bloodwork this week and start you on BCP when AF comes or whatever they have planned! Wait- haven't you had iui's with the RE? I haven't had to do any new blood work or anything since it hasn't been a year since I did blood work. If its over a year they make you do all the blood work again. (It may just be my clinics policy--- who knows )!

Ttcbaby- hope you are feeling better , praying that dang cyst is gone and you get to start stimming Monday! Oh--- how awesome about the gonal pen! 

Scerena- 2 days for you :yipee:


----------



## Starlight2012

babylove - I totally know what you mean about not being a "go with the flow" kind of person, lol. I like to plan and know what is happening but I, like you, have been trying to be more easy going about everything and take it day by day. Have my fingers crossed for you!

Bma - thanks! :) how are things going with you? 

Kismat - can wait to hear all about your consult!! Like Bma said, hope you're able to get things going really soon.


----------



## Bma11

I go in tomorrow for my baseline u/s and blood work and will most likely start stimming as long as everything looks good! I also have my teaching visit! :happydance: I'm excited tk get started. I had an awesome fun filled weekend just what I needed before my ivf journey!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Babylove - I do hope you get to postpone as I am sure you prefer to have DH there to take care of you!

BMA - fxed all is ok with your US and blood work tomorrow! I so excited for you!

AFM - I go in tomorrow to see if my cyst is gone if it is then I am starting my stims on Monday!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* I'm glad to hear that you will be having a normal length cycle and that if af comes it will be due around your consult time :) although I'm hoping this cycle gives you your miracle :) not long for your consult now :)

*babylove* thank you :hugs: not sure how long I will be stimming for, EC is estimated for 2 weeks after my first stim (2nd may) but not sure depends how the cycle goes I suppose :)

I'm no go with the flow person either... :dohh: I hope that you get to postpone!!!

*Bma* tomorrow is your big day :happydance: I am so excited for you :) hope everything goes well at your scan tomorrow and that stimming can begin :hugs:

*ttcbaby* I really hope that your scan goes fine tomorrow so that you can start Stims on Monday :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Here's my update: 

Tonight will most likely be my first night if my blood work looks good! I just left the office. I'm excited but she told me something that is really freaking me out! Can't wait to meditate. 

She said if my estrogen gets up to like 4000(I think that's the number) then they will have me do the lupron trigger instead of ovidrel. That means they would do ER and freeze them and I'd have to wait for my cycle to start and start on estrogen pills and patches and do progesterone in oil shots until the FET. I asked her if she sees this alot and she said no, but we do see it in our more younger patients and like you because you have a lot of follicles! Eeek. She did say I could come in and they'd give me the dang shot though. I'm so nervous about that happening, but I know she had to tell me. 

Otherwise I'm excited to get started :happydance:


----------



## scerena

*bma* looking forward to your results I hope everything is fine and that you can take your first shot today :hugs:
Exciting times :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Starlight2012

bma - that is so exciting that you may be able to start today, hope your results come back soon and good!!

scerena - thanks! that is exactly what I was thinking, if we get our miracle this cycle that would be amazing, but if not, the ivf consult is right around the corner :) how are you doing??


----------



## scerena

*starlight* either way you have something to look forward to :) I'm good thanks I start Stimming tomorrow :)


----------



## Starlight2012

!!! scerena that is so fantastic that you start stimming tomorrow. are you ready/excited? :)


----------



## Bma11

Thanks! I just got the go ahead to start 75 iu bravelle & 75 iu of menopur! I go back in Friday for u/a & blood work.

Kismat- hope your consult went well


----------



## scerena

*starlight* I'm more than ready :) I'm excited too :) won't be long and you will be joining in :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*bma* BRILLIANT NEWS :happydance: bet you cannot wait :)


----------



## Kismat026

BMA exciting exciting!!! Hope you get to start today!!!!


----------



## Kismat026

So ladies we had our consult this morning and it was absolutely a ok!!! We went through all of our medical records with all blood work and IUI's etc. So this is the plan, we both have to get our blood work done again since it's been over a year. My hubby is going on Friday and then he also has to get another semen analysis done, he scheduled that for next friday (my birthday)...so hopefully his swimmers will be a great count!! I am going next Thursday for a glucose 2 hour test and at the same time we will get my blood work done. The last test he wants me to do is a hystiosonogram (water ultrasound). So this has to be done mid way after your period. AF is scheduled to come next week so i'm praying it comes on its own, i made that appt. for May 7th. After we get all of this done, we will go back in for a 2nd appt. with our new doc and discuss our protocol. 

He said the test will take a month to month and a half depending on when my period shows up. Then he will be in a better place to set up a protocol for us, meds and all. He said as of today we are looking to start our 1st cycle June!!!!!!!!!!! So SUPER excited for that!!! 

I kind of froze when we were there i was sooo nervous, but my hubby was fantastic, he asked all the questions. So our doc did say that our percentage with IVF and the factors we have are about 45%-50%, so that's a good %. 

Now i am sooo much more at ease, that our plan is starting. I kind of new that we will have to get other additional tests done. The water ultrasound will be a new one, never did that one so we will see how that is. but he said if you have done a tube test it's a lot easier. so that's a good thing.

So that's the plan ladies. So nothing for me of starting for another 2 months, but in between we have all of this to get through.


----------



## scerena

*kismat* I didn't realise your consult was today, sorry!!! How did things go????


----------



## scerena

*kismat* we posted at the same time :dohh: I'm glad all went well and that you will be starting in June with a 45-50% chance that's brilliant :)


----------



## Kismat026

scerena said:


> *kismat* we posted at the same time :dohh: I'm glad all went well and that you will be starting in June with a 45-50% chance that's brilliant :)

Thanks so much Scerena!!! I am super super excited. now just go keep my composure and not really think about stuff. but i know that's so much easier said than done, lol...


----------



## Bma11

Kismat- 2 months will flyyyyyy by!!! I just realized its been 4 months since my last IUI! Doesn't feel that way. I hope these months go by fast! Can't wait to hear all the test results. 

Scerena - hope you are hanging in there.... Tomorrow is your big day :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kismat - so great that you have a plan of action!

BMA- you are on a low dose...that is great and it seems they are watching you carefully as they usually wait 4 days to see you when you first start stims!

afm - cyst is still there so I am waiting to hear news from the Re.


----------



## mission_mommy

Heyy ladies,
Hope everyones doing good!
*scerena-*You start tommorow..:happydance:..tats soo exciting!!
i gained a few pounds since i started on bcps:dohh:...did this happen to you...anyone???...i guess am bloated:shrug:or what?
*ttcbaby-*heard anything from your RE yet?...i hope they do something so you start stimming soon Hun!!
*starlight-*heyy! how you doing? i Hope that you get your miracle this cycle...f'xd!
*bma*- You are the first of us to start...yayyy!:happydance:
*kismat*- heyy!nice to know your consult went well...june is not far away..:) I had the water ultrasound(sonohysterogram) done recently...its as easy as a pap smear...i took an ibuprofen an hour before though...i read online that it sometimes causes cramping..i guess the pill helped..i felt nothing::)


----------



## Starlight2012

bma - that is great news that you can go ahead and start!

scerena - just one more day, can't wait to hear about how everything goes!

kismet - so glad that your consult went well! I hope that ours is as good as yours at the end of the month. JUNE! That is super exciting, I am hoping that we can start around then too, so have my fingers crossed that we can be cycle buddies :)

ttcbaby - hope you hear back from your RE soon re: cyst-how are you feeling?

missionmommy - thanks! I am doing well, how about you?? :) I will be off to Barcelona in a few days so will disappear from here for about a week!


----------



## Kismat026

Thanks ladies i am super excited!!!! just want all the test to be done but i know it's going to take some time. all are scheduled now just waiting for the days to come, lol. also my old blood work from a year ago showed i have Hepatitis B....doctor didn't say anything about it, but hubby and i researched and it looks like i could have gotten it from sharing razors, toothbrush or traveling to an asian country, which i have done in the past. but i feel fine so i'm hoping nothing will come of it. also websites said in adults it can just go away by itself...no meds needed. we weren't told about this earlier so a little scary but after reading up on it i feel better.


----------



## Kismat026

So I am sooo relieved, I spoke to my nurse this morning and she reassured me that hepatitis b is nothing to worry about, unless I have severe vomiting, chills, fever, along with a few other things, which I don't have any of them. she said this won't interfere with ivf at all, but she is going to double check with my doc and he'll call me when he's back in the office next week. but that I most likely got it through traveling, which we do a lot of. surprisingly a lot of adults catch it.


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies I start Stims tonight I'm excited but on a downer as I'm starting them with the flu- I wanted to go into IVF feeling fresh and healthy- so typical of my body!!!

*bma* how was your first jab???

*mission* yep today I start :) how are you??? One more week and you're off the bcps :)
I think I've put a few pounds on my mum noticed... She always notices as I'm slim :haha:

*starlight* I can't wait to start tonight :) only 11 days to go for you :)

*kismat* I cannot believe your doc didnt tell you that last year when you had the bloods done :wacko: that's grat news that it won't interfere with the IVF :)

*ttcbaby* have you heard from your RE yet???


----------



## Bma11

Scerena - oh no! :hugs: hope you get to feeling better. But exciting about starting IVF!
My first jab was fine. I will say I forgot how that medicine stings! Not too bad though, I know I'll be getting bruises and it will be sore. I just keep envisioning holding my baby(s)!! <3

Kismat- glad it won't interfere with ivf! :yipee:

Ttcbaby- I have been thinking of you! I hope the RE called you back yesterday.


----------



## scerena

*bma* are you using menopur? Sorry I forgot!!! Can't wait to get started again tonight! I forgot about they sting a little sometimes so thanks for refreshing my memory :hugs:
I'm glad it all went okay for you :) great vision to have :) your baby(s) will be in your arms real soon :)


----------



## Bma11

I'm doing menopur & bravelle! 
Good luck tonight, let us know how it goes!! I think I'll use my ice trick tonight! :)


----------



## mission_mommy

*scerena-* i thought u started yesterday:dohh:...never mind...my bad...let us know how your first jab goes::)
weight gain sucks otherthan if its because of a BUMP.. started exercising and brisk walking and what not...!! am doing it now as i read you gain more when you are stimming and its not good to exercise then!!
yeaaa...only 6 more bcps for me and i start lupron this sunday on!wil have a baseline on may 2nd ..if it goes fine i start stimmin..yayyy:happydance:
i have a thyroid test on 23rd to see how my meds are workin...i hope i am not as hypo as i was:nope:so that i get to have my hysteroscopy and ET sooner!

*bma*- yay!..u r done with day 1...when did they cal you for the first ultrasound and bloodwork?

*starlight-*Am good Hun...still on my bcps:) have a great vacation...waiting for you to come back and have that consult..excited to know how it goes..:)

*kismat*- thats good when things dont interfere with your ivf....hope the rest of your ivf journey goes smoothly !!!

*ttcbaby*-waiting to know what your RE plans to do..hope it helps you stim sooner..GL:thumbup:


----------



## scerena

First injection went fine, done it like a pro as same meds I used on my TI cycles :)

*mission* different time zones :) it's evening here just done my first jab :) when you said tomorrow it was yesterday our time so you was right :)

May 2nd is my estimated EC and hopefully you start stimming that will be such a great day for us both :)

Fx'd your thyroid test comes back ok this time :hugs:

*Bma* I'm doing menopur too :) 1st jab was fine :) no stinging no nothing :) can't believe we are cycling so close together :)


----------



## Bma11

Missionmommy- I took my last BCP on Saturday 4/13 and went in on Wednesday 4/17!


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- I guess it's the bravelle that stings then. I've never done menopur before just the bravelle and it stung last time too! We are stimming together! Your ER is may 2 and my ET is may 4, we can drive each other crazy symptom spotting!!! :haha:


----------



## scerena

*Bma* menopur does sting usually, for some reason I didn't feel anything :shrug: may 2nd is my estimated ER, when is your estimated ER??? Can't wait to symptom spot together- now just praying that we are both very lucky :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Me too praying alot..... My estimated ER is April 29! Crazy it's not that far away :)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* that's brilliant we'll at least there will only be literally a few days between us in the TWW...


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sorry ladies. Yep RE said that I need to do 5 more days of meds and then scan again on Monday. I hope it gone by then.

Mission - I gained a bit on the BCPs

Kismat - yes it is true you can carry it and not know it and it just resolves....just be good to your liver as that is the organ it affects.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Screens and BMA - so excited for you guys. It is nice to be able to watch you guys do this a bit head of me so I kinda know what to expect


----------



## Kismat026

ttcbaby117 said:


> Sorry ladies. Yep RE said that I need to do 5 more days of meds and then scan again on Monday. I hope it gone by then.
> 
> Mission - I gained a bit on the BCPs
> 
> Kismat - yes it is true you can carry it and not know it and it just resolves....just be good to your liver as that is the organ it affects.

yeh it was sooo unexpected, i was like i have what. but just knowing what it is i'm much better than yesterday. i'm soooo looking forward to next thursday that will be 2 tests down, 1 more to go. i'm praying AF comes right on time this time. but if not my nurse said this morning to call my doc on the 30th and he will do a pregnancy test and then give me provera if it's negative. so slowly we are getting there. my hubby is doing all of his blood work tomorrow!! his analysis test is next friday!!


----------



## Kismat026

scerena said:


> Hi ladies I start Stims tonight I'm excited but on a downer as I'm starting them with the flu- I wanted to go into IVF feeling fresh and healthy- so typical of my body!!!
> 
> *bma* how was your first jab???
> 
> *mission* yep today I start :) how are you??? One more week and you're off the bcps :)
> I think I've put a few pounds on my mum noticed... She always notices as I'm slim :haha:
> 
> *starlight* I can't wait to start tonight :) only 11 days to go for you :)
> 
> *kismat* I cannot believe your doc didnt tell you that last year when you had the bloods done :wacko: that's grat news that it won't interfere with the IVF :)
> 
> *ttcbaby* have you heard from your RE yet???

i know believe me i was pissed!! i asked my nurse this morning and she was like well the doc should have told you...whatever though as long as it's not running into any problems with our baby i'm a ok!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah I haven't done the actual IVF yet but I found the pre -testing to be very stressful! I hope all is well with the rest of your testing and you can move forward!


----------



## scerena

I'm so poorly and I'm not sure what is safe to take during IVF???

*ttcbaby* I've everything crossed that the cyst is gone by Monday for you :hugs: must be so frustrating :hugs:

*kismat* doctors :dohh: I would put in a complaint!


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- the menopur had me sick yesterday , I called the nurse & she said right now I could take anything. Call the clinic & tell them what's going on so you can take meds while stimming. Hope you feel better!!


----------



## scerena

*Bma* thanks Hun, been sick for a couple of days now :( feel like my chances are ruined as my body isn't healthy and relaxed :(

I asked if I could use paracetamol and Vicks they said yes. I have a GP appointment later so will tell them I'm doing IVF and to make sure what ever meds they give me are safe... This sucks!!
I know ibuprofen products are a no no from previous ttc cycles so anything else will be appreciated :)

Hope you feel better soon Hun :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Good to know I've been taking ibuprofen. 

I want to know what they say. Gl


----------



## scerena

Well some say you can take ibuprofen so I'm not sure :shrug: I think it's in normal cycles as it can delay ovulation or something someone said so don't think it should matter in IVF... :shrug: I haven't a clue :dohh:

I will update after my docs app it's at 5 :hugs:


----------



## bizzibii

Hi Ladies, 
I have been reading ur posts .
I have started stimming yesterday too , since then I seem to have permanent headache... :-(


----------



## Bma11

:hi: bizzibii what medicine are you on? Are you taking anything for the headaches?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ibuprofen can thin out your lining that is why they don't want you to take it! 

Scerena - feel better hun! You aren't out but you just wont feel so great during the cycle...


----------



## bizzibii

Bma11 . Im on150of gonal f and decapeptyl and I'm taking paracetamol for the headaches. Hope it wont interfere with anything


----------



## Bma11

Thanks TTC I'm done with Ibuprofen then! 

Bizzibii- I hope it doesn't either.. I actually have no idea what paracetamol is, but did you consult with a nurse just to be on the safe side?


----------



## scerena

Well ladies my gp said that I have a virus :( I'm just using paracetamol, Vicks, soothers (for my throat) and a nasal spray for my sinus' 

*bizzibii* paracetamol is fine whilst stimming :) we started stimming the same day :) me, you and Bma are cycle buddies :happydance:

*ttcbaby* thanks Hun :hugs: I'm soooo worried :( how are you???

*Bma* yes avoid ibuprofen Hun :hugs: not sure what your alternative to paracetamol is?


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi all! I hope everyone is doing well. 

I started lupron today and will take my last BC tonight. Then I have an apt for a baseline us on Wednesday. I'm excited to get the ball rolling on this cycle!


----------



## scerena

*lucie* fab news :) I bet you're excited!!! Can wait or you to get started :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

paracematol I think, is like Tylenol....it is acetomeniphen...geez my spelling is horrible!

Scerena - so sorry about the virus hun! I am doing ok and thank you so much for asking. I am just praying this cyst will be gone on Monday. Feel better hun!!!!

Lucie - you are well on your way! I cant wait to hear about your bfp!

Bizz - what do you think is causing the headaches? The Gonal?


----------



## sekky

Hello Ladies, kind of lost my way to this thread thought i subscribed to it:dohh:

Will catch up and do personals later.:flower:

A quick update on me - day 18 of BCP to and CD 21. off to the clinic in 3 hours to get the next step underway. Don't know what it is yet but will surely update you ladies afterwards.

(A suggestion - why don't we have an update on the first page on who is doing what and at what stage we all are) if its not too much trouble:shrug:


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* I'm praying that your cyst will be gone too Hun :hugs: really can't wait for you to get started :hugs:

*sekky* gl at your appointment :hugs: can't wait to hear what your next step is :)


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- hope you feel better soon :hugs: 
and yeah paracetamol is Tylenol and does nothing for my headaches. I've been taking one migraine pill a day :/ it does have acetaminophen aspirin and caffeine. But my nurse said anything was fine right now. Except I'm staying away from ibuprofen ! 

Sekky- good luck! And good idea about the first page of updates! 

Ttcbaby- Monday is right around the corner. Hope you are keeping busy!


----------



## sekky

Thanks ladies. My appointment went well. Baseline scan was good so am on burseline for the next 3 weeks.

so next appointment 11 May.

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## scerena

*bma* glad you're managing to budge your headache :hugs: I'm just using paracetamol, Vicks and soothers as my throat is sooooo sore!!!
Do you think some robitussin cough medicine would be ok to take??? 

*sekky* glad everything went fine and that you are onto the next step :)


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- this is a list of medicine my clinic gave me safe for during the cycle. Hope it helps! So, yes.. Go get some robitussin!

MEDICATIONS SAFE TO TAKE DURING CYCLE


1. Upper Respiratory Infections(Colds)
b. Benadryl
c. Plain Robitussin
d. Dimetapp
e. Sudafed
f. Zyrtec
g. Claritin
h. Tylenol Cough and Cold
i. If you have a fever, you need to see your PCP for antibiotic. Tell him you are attempting pregnancy.

2. Fever
a. Tylenol
b. Call your Primary Care Physician for possible antibiotic

3. Headache
a. Tylenol
b. If you have migraine headaches and take a certain medication, call your Ob Dr to OK med

4. Constipation
a. Milk of Magnesia
b. Metamucil
c. Citracal
d. Surfak
e. Colace
f. Fiber
g. Prune Juice

5. Diarrhea
a. Imodium
b. Kaopectate

6. Hemorrhoids
a. Preparation H
b. Anusol
c. Tucks

7. Nausea
a. Emetrol
b. &#8220;Preggy Pops&#8221;
c. Ginger Ale, Ginger Snaps
d. Small frequent meals

8. Indigestion
a. Tums
b. Mylanta
c. Maalox
d. Rolaids
e. Pepcid
f. Zantac
g. Tagamet

9. Gas
a. Mylacon
b. Tums
c. Mylanta Gas

10. Yeast Infection
a. Call your OB Dr for appointment &#8211; they will need to take a sample and look under the microscope to confirm yeast or other infection.
b. DO NOT use applicator to insert medication, put cream on outside only for all yeast medications below
1. Monistat
2. Gyne-Lotrimin
3. Femstat
4. Vagistat

11. Urinary Tract Infection
a. a. Call your OB/GYN Dr for appointment &#8211; they will need to take a sample and have it analyzed to determine if antibiotics are needed and what type can be helpful. .


----------



## scerena

*Bma* thanks Hun you're a life saver :hugs: not sure if mine is the plain one... Ill have to google it :)

How are you feeling???


----------



## Bma11

Glad I could help :) 

I am feeling much better today! Yay I'm getting sleepy though. I have 2.5 hours and then I am done with the work day! I can definitely feel stuff going on in my ovaries. I'm getting scared to :sex: I'm afraid I will rupture an ovary! :wacko: my RE said sex during stimulation is fine but still.....


----------



## scerena

*Bma* honestly bed away it's totally safe :) I will be we've got loads of condoms- not sure how that's going to work lol we haven't used them in years :blush: 

What is the time over in Texas then??? Glad you're feeling better, I can't wait to feel better!!! 

Glad you can feel stuff going on in your ovaries :) when is your scan again???


----------



## Bma11

Hahah... Are you supposed to use confirms! :dohh: 

It is currently 2:30 here. And my scan is this Monday! I should be triggering next Saturday! Wow

What about you??


----------



## scerena

*Bma* I'm not sure? I read on a forum elsewhere that you should, they didn't tell us wether to or not at the clinic so thought I better get him to just incase :shrug: 

It's 9.30pm here....

My scan is Monday too :) my estimated EC is 2nd may (not this thurs, next) but its an estimate I guess depends how I'm responding to the meds etc... I need to get loads of eggs as I'm sharing them :)
Not long for you now then :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Helloo ladies!!
am starting my lupron tomorow...a little scared..first ivf injectible ever..Dh was fine with doing it but now he is like.."ummm...i dont kno if i can.. what if i do it wrong..." :dohh:
*Bma and scerena-*Hope you are guys are feeling better now..dint know stimming gives bad headaches..is it a particular med or all stimming meds?.. waiting to hear how your scans go on monday.:thumbup:
Bma..thank you for the list of meds..so helpful!
*lucie-*woww...things are realy moving forward for u..hope your scan goes well on wednesday:)
*sekky and bizzi-*Helllo ladies!! glad you joined this thread...:flower:
bizzibi...i see that you started stimming too...goodluck!:thumbup:
*ttcbaby-*hope the dang cyst goes away and you start stimming soon...fx'd for u!
*kismat-*hope you are doing well:)


----------



## ttcbaby117

BMA - thanks for sharing that list....I will have to hang on to that when I start. If you aren't comfy with being then I wouldn't do it.

Screens - take care hun I really hope you feel better soon.

Mission - you'll be a pro at the injections in no time


----------



## scerena

*mission* I never got headaches last time I was stimming, I got headaches from the nasal spray, but I have a virus that's probably what I thought the nasal spray was doing but I've a virus my gp confirmed... I've terrible throat and chest seems to be getting worse and not better :(

You will be fine on the injections Hun :hugs: first one is scary then after that you will be a pro :)

*ttcbaby* thank you :hugs: gl with your scan tomorrow :hugs: I really hope the cyst has gone :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Welcome for the list! 

Mission mommy- I think mine was just an initial reaction. I took bravelle before and was fine but this time they added menopur. I think the menopur gave me the headache, diarrhea , nausea. But honestly, it was really bad for one day. Then I just took pepto all day the second day and now I'm fine. 

Is the lupron intramuscular ? Good luck, hope DH will get confident & do it for you.


----------



## bizzibii

Bma11- we have been told by the FD to use condoms.
Mission mommy - I am having headaches from the meds. The nurse said it happpens sometimes. Side effects 

My appointment is on Thursday.In approx 4 weeks time some of us will know for sure ......how strange. Scary ;-)


----------



## scerena

*bizzibii* how scary that we will know the outcome in like 4 weeks max :wacko: now that make me scared!!! I just feel like my body is so u healthy with this flu doubt it will be 100% if we get to transfer....

Gl with your app on thurs :hugs:

*Bma* you excited about your scan tomorrow???


----------



## augustluvers

Hi everyone! Can officially join? I've been stalking as I've been on a 30 day no treatment break after a cancelled IUI in March. This past Friday was my pre-ivf appointment. I started the BCP, today is day 3 on them. I return on May 1st and hopefully start stimming on May 6 :happydance: I'm so freaking excited!!!! 

Lucie ~ so exciting! You are well on your way :hugs:
Bma~ good luck on you appointment :hugs:
Tryingttc~ so good to see you , I believe we were in another thread together a few months back :hugs:
The rest~ I hope you get to know you all :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- I am excited. I wonder if I will have to double up on the injections. Saturday can't get here soon enough(possible trigger day) don't you go in tomorrow too? I go Monday, Wednesday , and Friday! I feel like friday I should know for sure when I'll be triggering and maybe ill get to know Wednesday! Those are the exciting appts! :) 
Are you feeling ANY better??

Augustluvers- glad to see you here! Sorry about your cancelled IUI. Excited for your journey. Are you on a short or long protocol?

Bizzibii- thanks... Ill have to ask mine tomorrow. No where in my online papers did it say to use condoms. :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

August - yes I remember you...glad we can do this together. If all goes well tomorrow I can start stimming on friday


----------



## ttcbaby117

Scerena - I hope you are feeling better hun .


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Scerena- I am excited. I wonder if I will have to double up on the injections. Saturday can't get here soon enough(possible trigger day) don't you go in tomorrow too? I go Monday, Wednesday , and Friday! I feel like friday I should know for sure when I'll be triggering and maybe ill get to know Wednesday! Those are the exciting appts! :)
> Are you feeling ANY better??
> 
> Augustluvers- glad to see you here! Sorry about your cancelled IUI. Excited for your journey. Are you on a short or long protocol?
> 
> Bizzibii- thanks... Ill have to ask mine tomorrow. No where in my online papers did it say to use condoms. :dohh:

I'm guessing the short protocol, bcp for 13 days, stop then wait for af, and starting the stimming on May 6th. I'm not even doing lupron right now, this is a whole different protocol then my last where I did bcp for 28 days and overlapped lupron for almost 14 days before stimming.



ttcbaby117 said:


> August - yes I remember you...glad we can do this together. If all goes well tomorrow I can start stimming on friday

I pray it works out for you. I'll be one week behind you :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Scan day today, I will update how I get on :)

*bma* good luck with your scan today :hugs: I too will be going every other day :) I know crazy as I too keep wondering if my dose etc will be increased... I do my injections in the evening so I've only done 4, you've done 5 haven't you??

Still not better and only got like 5and a half hours sleep last night :/

*augustluvers* welcome to the thread :) wishing you all the best with your IVF so scary once you actually start the process isn't it :hugs:

*ttcbaby* thanks :hugs: still very unwell :( I am so hoping that today goes well for you and that the cyst has gone :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## captainj1

hi ladies

i've been quiet for a bit, merrily getting on with my stimming. I'm on day 8 of stims and had my first scan, i have about 10 follies on the right and 7 ish on the left, measuring between 10mm and 19mm so the nurse said all is looking good. i have another scan on wednesday and then ER will probably be on friday...

the jabs are going OK, i'm doing 300IU gona-F, 75IU Luveris and 0.25mg Cetrotide now. Cetrotide stings a bit! the gonal-F needle is so thin that the others look brutal in comparison! Glad I only have a few days left.

i think someone else said this already, is there any way we can do an updates page on the first page of the thread? there are loads of us now which is great, and so supportive! I'm on a couple of other April IVF threads and would be great to get everyone on the same one too as it is getting harder and harder to keep track!

bma/scerena, how did your scans go?

Good luck ladies


----------



## mission_mommy

hellooo!!!
my first lupron waas soo easy and i feel so silly to worry so much..hubby did it and he was so proud could...lol...!
i felt really dizzy and tired and had a terrible headache after an hour of taking it...my lower abdomen hurt for a while...did any one use lupron ..how did u feel taking it...??? 
*august-*welcomee:flower:to the thread:) i see that you wil be starting stim on may 6...mine wil be on may 2nd...we are close:)
*scerena-*waiting for your scan updates..hope you are feeling better hun:hugs:
*bma-*how did your scan go??my lupron is subQ...it was so very painless..it stung a little and was itchy at the site though...never mind..am soo happy i started::)
*ttcbaby-*how are u?any updates?
*bizzibi-*yeaa..its exciting and scary..both at the same time...i wish this thread gets BFP lucky:baby:


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- Yes, I have done 5. Today is day 6. I started cetrotide last night and it didn't hurt at all but it did leave an ugly bruise! I think I may have to up my dosage. I didn't ask a lot of questions today. But she said my lining was great, multi layered. And I saw a bunch of follicles all around 9-10mm! 
I did ask about using condoms and she was like well, you aren't going to ovulate right now anyway so it's fine not too. 

Captain- ahhh... Friday for ET! How exciting. Gooduck! And STARLIGHT started this thread so I think she is the only one who can edit the first page. Maybe when she gets on she'll be able to do it :)

Mission mommy- glad your lupron is subq! And glad you are starting!!! Not taking lupron, but I think what happened to you is a side effect if the medicine. Tell your clinic and then just see if you keep getting a reaction. I had a reaction to the menopur the day after I injected it. And now I'm completely fine. 

Augusuvers- well change is a good thing! On your way to that bfp! I'm excited for you. :)

Ttcbaby- I know you're probably at the dr now! We are all praying its gone!


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :) sorry for the long reply just got home as me and oh went out for something to eat afterwards :)

Scan went fine, she said I have loads of little follicles and I am where I should be for day 4 of Stims....
When I asked how many she just said lots of lil ones we won't begin counting them just yet... She said we should hopefully know a bit more on my next scan (6days of stimming)

If no call by 6 then I am to just carry on with the same doses that I'm doing (75iu alternated with 150iu).

I'm worried that Things aren't going right but she said that I'm on track for day 4 so fx'd!!!

Next scan is weds :)

*bma* you sound right on track :) I'm sure you won't have much longer left :) oh ill tell oh we can get jiggy without condoms they're so off putting!!!

*captain*things sound really good for you too how exciting EC is this week :happydance:

I'm sure *starlight* will but she's in Barcelona at the moment :hugs:

*mission* glad your injection wasn't too bad but sorry you got the side effects :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Well my clinic literally just called me and they're upping my dose to 150iu every night... Hopefully this boosts the lil follicles in the right direction!!! Guess that means I'm not responding too well doing the alternate doses... So hopefully the constant 150iu will do the job fx'd!!!


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- just make sure you do what your clinic asks of you. Maybe double check with them. I'd feel horrible if you didn't use them and it messed with your cycle, somehow! As for upping your dosage, Maybe they just need more of the littler ones to get up to where the bigger ones are?? Good luck and grow follies grow!! :)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* I didn't even ask the clinic today I should of ounce checked... Ill ask at my next app on weds...
Thanks, scaring myself now, hopefully the 150iu dose everyday will work fx'd :)

How are you feeling???


----------



## Bma11

Of course it will work! Don't scare yourself!! If you respond very well or too well then they will just put you back on the 75iu. No worries! :) 

I'm feeling heavy, I feel like I have to walk very light. And I usually walk very fast and hard! Lol I'm probably just being overly cautious! But I don't want anything bad to happen.


----------



## scerena

*Bma* fx'd that I respond better now! Aw Hun everything is scary... Heavy feeling is good :) means everything's going just how it should be :)


----------



## Bma11

Well my dosage is to remain the same until Wednesday and then we RE evaluate! I have 5-7 follicles in each ovary. All range from 8.75mm to 17.01 mm. If I'm reading my chart right! :haha:


----------



## scerena

WOW lovely size follicles you've responded very well :) so happy for you :) what dose are you on again??


----------



## Bma11

Thanks, I hope this is good :)

I've been on 75iu of bravelle and 75iu of menopur


----------



## ttcbaby117

awesome news BMA!

Scerena - I am sure that the increase will help you.

AFM - cyst is still there....at 14mm....which is only down 2mm from 5 days ago. I hope my RE emails me later to say that she has another course of action to take because these meds are working at a snails pace!


----------



## Bma11

Ttcbaby- :hugs: I hope something can be done!


----------



## scerena

*Bma* it all sounds very good :) I'm looking forward to your scan on Monday :)

*ttcbaby* aw Hunni I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: I really hope that you have a plan of action later must be so frustrating for you :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

*BMA ~* I used bravalle and menopur back in December. I did those injections in my thighs. They burned a little but not too bad. How are they working out for you?

*Scerena~* Thank you for the welcome :hugs: You seem to be well on your way with your cycle. A lot can happen in two days, so I'm sure those little fellas will be bigger by Wednesday. In december I was supposed to do an IUI with injectable meds. On day 7 of stims I had 4 follicles (satuday), two days later I had 17 measureable follicles and was converted to IVF because my FS didn't want to waste the cycle. So you never know. 

T*TCbaby *~ I'm so sorry about that cyst. I know those meds work slow, it's soo annoying! But I pray that they change things up for you :hugs:

ASF ~ I'm so freaking excited about starting that I'm jumping out of my skin! I can't keep still! My brain is on overdrive! I harrassed my fertility pharmacy today until I finally got confirmation that my medications shiped! :blush: May 3rd, can't come soon enough! I got official word today to stop the BCP on May 2nd :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- yay for you! That's right around the corner! The bravelle and menopur are fine now. It stings a bit but I'm used to it again! I do it an inch away from my belly button not thighs though. The cetrotide actually made an ugly bruise on my belly. :/ oh well operation baby A!!! Or 2 baby A's!!! Lol


----------



## scerena

*augustluvers* I responded pretty well to previous cycles with injectables but I haven't done an IVF cycle before, on previous cycles they only wanted 1/2max, so I'm hoping that a lot happens for me and things start moving along now that I'm staying at 150iu everyday,,,
You must have been shocked when you got that many follicles!! 

May 3rd will be here before you know it!!! It's so soon I bet you're very excited!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

*bma-*yay:happydance:..looks like your follies are making good progress!!
*scerena-*Hpe the new dose works well for you HUn:thumbup:!!wishin you lots of good follies in next scan..fx'd for u!
*augustluv-*we start stimming around same time...nice to have a cycle buddy!!!:hugs:
*ttcbaby-*hope your RE comes out with something that works fast HUn!:hugs:feel sorry for you..sucks to wait!


----------



## augustluvers

I just got an email from my IVF nurse. Ill be doing Follistim and Menupor along with Ganirelix... Apparently this is an antagonist cycle. :shrug:

I'm taking Desogen (BCP) and OMG am I bloated! I feel like a huge house. 4 people asked me if I was pregnant today! :cry: And it doesn't help that I want to eat is cereal with lots of milk! :haha:


----------



## Lucie73821

August, that's the exact protocol I was on this last time. I responded much better on that one than I did on the previous. I hope it works wonderfully for you too!


I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> I just got an email from my IVF nurse. Ill be doing Follistim and Menupor along with Ganirelix... Apparently this is an antagonist cycle. :shrug:
> 
> I'm taking Desogen (BCP) and OMG am I bloated! I feel like a huge house. 4 people asked me if I was pregnant today! :cry: And it doesn't help that I want to eat is cereal with lots of milk! :haha:

I'm on antagonist as well! Good luck... I took desogen too. I definitely look 3-4 months pregnant. I hate looking at myself, but I know its for a good cause!!


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie73821 said:


> August, that's the exact protocol I was on this last time. I responded much better on that one than I did on the previous. I hope it works wonderfully for you too!
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

Thanks lucie! I'm glad to know others are on this same cycle treatment :hugs:
I pray you are well.



Bma11 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> I just got an email from my IVF nurse. Ill be doing Follistim and Menupor along with Ganirelix... Apparently this is an antagonist cycle. :shrug:
> 
> I'm taking Desogen (BCP) and OMG am I bloated! I feel like a huge house. 4 people asked me if I was pregnant today! :cry: And it doesn't help that I want to eat is cereal with lots of milk! :haha:
> 
> I'm on antagonist as well! Good luck... I took desogen too. I definitely look 3-4 months pregnant. I hate looking at myself, but I know its for a good cause!!Click to expand...

Yeah I know it's worth it, but I feel so big :haha: I'm not used to being so bloated, glad to know its normal


----------



## scerena

*mission* thanks Hun :hugs: how are you doing???

*augustluvers* bloated feeling/looking is normal Hun :hugs: 

*lucie* how are you Hun???

:hi: to everyone I missed :)


----------



## mission_mommy

hello everyone:flower:
*scerena-*am good Hun..I had my TSh test today and it came back really good..it has come down to 5.5 from 15 which is huge progress.:happydance:.may take a month to get down to below 2 which is normal..that means i can have my ET sooner..may be by June..depends on when they plan to do my hysteroscopy...
How are you feeling?? when is your next appt.?
*augustlovers*am bloated too ...i guess its a very common side effect of the bcps!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - thanks for the support! 

August - it seems we might be stimming together if this damn cyst is gone by then! my dr wanted me to go in on Thursday to check it but I decided to stay on the meds till Monday and have it checked then....if it is ok then I will be going to Florida on may 3rd to start my stims.


----------



## scerena

*mission* That is brilliant news so happy your TSH has come down :happydance: 
Hope that you get your Hysteroscopy done soon so that you can get your ET done by June :)
My next scan is tomorrow Hunni :) hoping my follicles are groooooowing, I'm still a bit poorly :(

*ttcbaby* Everything crossed for you that your cyst has gone by Monday Hun I really do, must be so frustrating for you :hugs:

*Bma* gl for your scan tomorrow Hun :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## augustluvers

:hi: How's everyone today? Where is everyone currently in their cycle?

I just want to express how nauseous I felt last night. I was fine all day until about 8pm. I felt so sick for a good 2 hours! I'm counting down the days until I get to stop these BCP. :thumbup: I don't remember ever feeling this way the previous times on these pills. 

TTC & Mission ~ Looks like we will be stimming together :hugs:


----------



## captainj1

I had my second scan this morning, day 10 of stims. Had 'loads' of large follicles and apparently the clearest ultrasound that one of the nurses had ever seen (although i think she is relatively new!). I'm good to go with my last stims and trigger shot tonight and then will have ER on Friday. Wish me luck!

Good luck to all!

x


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- my nurse told me the desogen can make you nauseous (sp?) so she recommended I take it at night and with food. 

Tonight will be day 8 of stims and I go in for my scan this morning!

Captain- good luck! How exciting. I'm glad your ultrasound tech gave you that boost of confidence! Are you stimming & triggering tonight? - jw, when I trigger I was told no stimming. But every protocol is different so I was jw!!! :)


----------



## bizzibii

Exciting news cabtainj1.
Bma11 how was the scan.? Im going for mine tomorrow morning. It will be the 8th day of stimms. 
On the bright note, my headaches have stopped. Instead I feel huge and bloated now . Im praying for good news tomorrow because somewhere deep down I keep thinking they are going to cancel the cycle. 

Hello to all the other ladies. ;-)


----------



## Bma11

My scan went fine- she said I am responding well...
Well looks like I had good cause to be worried about my estradiol. This morning when she came in the room she said well, your estradiol rose pretty high from Friday-Monday (this past Monday) and she said if it continues we will have to do the lupron trigger and freeze your embryos. She said this would delay my ET by like 3 weeks. I know this is not horrible news but to me it's kind of discouraging. Intramuscular progesterone in oil shots! That's all I have to say! As for everything else, we are on track. Can't wait for my results to come back so I can see!

Bizzibii- glad your headaches are gone! Fx for you!


----------



## Lucie73821

My appointment went well. Everything looks "quiet", which I guess is what they are looking for. They drew my blood and depending on what my estrogen levels come back as, I'm either starting the estrogen pills tonight or tomorrow. Also tomorrow we are reducing the lupron dose to half of what it is now. I go back next Wednesday for another blood draw and us to see how things are progressing. 

Bma I hope your levels come back ok and you don't have to wait for et. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Bma11

Good news lucie! Good luck with everything. 

I hope my levels level out and aren't even higher. Wah. But after my initial upset I'm content with this if it should occur. They are doing everything in my best interest and I am so grateful for that! Ill just be doing what you are doing FET! Which my RE says is just as good if not better than a fresh cycle!


----------



## augustluvers

Captainj1 ~ :happydance: Good luck tonight with your trigger shot :yipee: So excited for you! So did you stim for 10 days? 

Bizzibii ~ Good luck tomorrow morning with your scan. :hugs:

Bma11 - Is estradiol the LH hormone? I remember my FS telling me that my last iui-ivf cycle my LH rose up because of the lose dose of Lupron I was taking. What is a lupron trigger? Sorry so many questions maybe I should just google :blush: I'm just asking because I believe you are on the same meds as I will be on (same protocol). I already have issues with my LH being high so I don't know what to think about my upcoming cycle. Either way, I hope everything works out in your favor! Keep us posted :hugs:

Lucie ~ So glad everything is nice and quiet. When are they estimating your FET?

As for me ~ I'm 12 days away from stimming.


----------



## Bma11

No worries Augusuvers!!

Estradiol is your estrogen level, if it get 4000+ it effects everything and puts me at risk for ohss (ovarian hyper stimulation) 

Lupron trigger- good question that is a new one for me too. This is what I found :
More commonly we use Lupron to suppress an LH surge but it can be used as a trigger for ovulation. In a natural cycle using no drugs, a follicle develops over about 2 weeks, and then a LH surge causes ovulation. While Lupron causes the anterior pituitary to cease LH secretion, in the first 1-2 days of Lupron use, there is a strong release of LH. That&#8217;s why we normally give it early in the cycle, before follicles have developed. Premature ovulation does not occur when we give it early because there are no follicles to ovulate. It is this strong release of LH that makes Lupron a substitute for HCG trigger shot. The quick surge results in a very short blast of LH, which could take place over 1-2 hours. This is very similar to the body&#8217;s LH surge that takes place in a natural cycle. After that, the LH has left the system, ovulation occurs 36 hours later, and ovarian stimulation stops. HCG, on the other hand, stays in the body for several days.

If everything is fine I will trigger with ovidrel if my estrogen gets too high they will have me trigger with lupron so I won't get the ovarian hyper stimulation. 

12days will go by fast :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

BMA ~ thanks for the information! I pray you get to trigger with ovidrel. My FS doesn't use ovidrel with IVf he uses pregnyl. but its almost the same thing. Same needle and all. I know these days will pass by fast, especially when I have a completely booked and busy few weeks at work/home.


----------



## scerena

:hi:
Scan today showed that my lining was thickening up, loads of little follicles... Anyhow, they were waiting on my bloods, basically they called me when they come back and said bloods are okay... But they upped my dose to 225iu menopur and reduced my nasal spray to one sniff twice a day- she said they need to challenge my ovaries, next scan is on Friday... Hope this new dose helps fx'd!!!! She wasn't worried at all though she said it can take a while to get the dose right :shrug:

*augustluvers* sorry the pill made you feel so sick :hugs: I hope you don't get any more nausea :hugs:

*captain* BRILLIANT news :happydance: I bet you're well excited!!! Well done getting 10 big follicles can't wait to hear how many eggs they get on Friday :)

*bizzibii* why do you think they will cancel??? Gl with your scan tomorrow, I hope there are loads of follicles growing fx'd :hugs:

*Bma* Did they tell you how many follicles you have?? I hope that your levels come back okay and you don't need to freeze your eggs and wait for ET :hugs:

*lucie* great news that everything is going how it should be :)


----------



## captainj1

bizzibii said:


> Exciting news cabtainj1.
> Bma11 how was the scan.? Im going for mine tomorrow morning. It will be the 8th day of stimms.
> On the bright note, my headaches have stopped. Instead I feel huge and bloated now . Im praying for good news tomorrow because somewhere deep down I keep thinking they are going to cancel the cycle.
> 
> Hello to all the other ladies. ;-)

This is how I felt - headaches had stopped and i felt HUGE! and still do. Fingers crossed honey, i think its a really good sign if you are feeling bloated as it means the follicles are growing well!

x


----------



## captainj1

Bma11 said:


> Augustluvers- my nurse told me the desogen can make you nauseous (sp?) so she recommended I take it at night and with food.
> 
> Tonight will be day 8 of stims and I go in for my scan this morning!
> 
> Captain- good luck! How exciting. I'm glad your ultrasound tech gave you that boost of confidence! Are you stimming & triggering tonight? - jw, when I trigger I was told no stimming. But every protocol is different so I was jw!!! :)

Yep, last stims at 6pm and trigger at 10pm...almost there!


----------



## Bma11

Well they just messaged me and my estrogen rose by 1301 so it's now at 2664. They have me coming back tomorrow morning . :/ of course I'm worried, but I will be fine. 

It said I have 3-4 in each ovary but there were more than 4, that were measured. :shrug:


----------



## Bma11

Ill have to ask tomorrow but does anyone know what size they want the follicles to be between to trigger?


----------



## scerena

*Bma* have they said what will happen tomorrow??? Hope that everything will be okay :hugs: 3-4 in each ovary- so d yo mean you have 6-8 measurable follicles??


----------



## Bma11

They didn't tell me anything. I'm to stay at the same dosage tonight. I guess they are just monitoring my estrogen as well as everything else. If I'm reading my chart right it doesn't look like they are growing much.



[URL=https://s1287.photobucket.com/user/bma711/media/image_zps7bf46118.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a622/bma711/image_zps7bf46118.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## scerena

What was your follicle sizes???? I hope your estrogen doesn't keep increasing too much :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

^^^^ do you see? I edited my last post to put all the follicle sizes. The "medium" is the size. They add height and width and divide by 2 I believe! Not 100% sure I just read this somewhere :shrug:


----------



## scerena

I see now :) your follicles look like they're growing nicely :) I think you will end up with quite a few :) not sure what size they go from to get the "3 to4" though??? Maybe that means something different and not the number of follicles???


----------



## Bma11

I'm going to ask tomorrow if I remember!


----------



## scerena

I have everything crossed for you that everything goes ok:hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- thank you!! I'm glad everything is looking good for you :)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* I feel as if everything is going to mess up and my follicles aren't going to grow :( I need to remain positive that all I need is this higher dose fx'd for some improvement on Friday... This process is so scary isn't it!!!


----------



## Bma11

Awe scerena- I sure hope not! Praying for you and for you to find some sort of peace. :) it's proving to be scary. Just the unknown is very scary. I know we will be fine though!


----------



## scerena

*Bma* thanks Hun :hugs: if they're not concerned I don't know why I am? I just cannot help it :dohh: we will get there Hun both of us :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

We are women! We worry about everything! :haha:

[URL=https://s1287.photobucket.com/user/bma711/media/image_zps742bf94d.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a622/bma711/image_zps742bf94d.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## scerena

:haha: so true *Bma* :hugs:


----------



## bizzibii

So I just got back from the doctor. I was right thinking something is not right. I have lots of follies growing. By lots I mean 30 on one and 20 on the other. I was on the lowest dose of gonal f. I have to wait for my estr. levels but its most likey im out due to hight risk of OHHS.And I will have to wait till september because there is a waiting list. Also, I forgot to ask my doctor because I was too busy getting upset but, does any of u know what happens now? I mean I am gonna ovulate all those eggs anyway so why would they cancel, they might aswell take them out. Im angry, devastated and crying like mad. It feels like by wanting a baby I am asking for too much :-(


----------



## augustluvers

bizzibii said:


> So I just got back from the doctor. I was right thinking something is not right. I have lots of follies growing. By lots I mean 30 on one and 20 on the other. I was on the lowest dose of gonal f. I have to wait for my estr. levels but its most likey im out due to hight risk of OHHS.And I will have to wait till september because there is a waiting list. Also, I forgot to ask my doctor because I was too busy getting upset but, does any of u know what happens now? I mean I am gonna ovulate all those eggs anyway so why would they cancel, they might aswell take them out. Im angry, devastated and crying like mad. It feels like by wanting a baby I am asking for too much :-(

:hugs: 

I'm no doctor and of course everyone is different. But my last cycle was cancelled due to over stimulating and although they cancelled at a time when I had 8 follicles between 18-23mm I ovulated none of them. When i returned 5 weeks later, all of my follicles were very very small less then 9mm. I have no idea what happened to them. I have heard of other having to take medications to "shrink" follicles.


----------



## augustluvers

as for me ~ I feel like I'm an alien living inside my body. :wacko: I woke up extremely tired, with a headache and a bloated stomach the size of a house. Ugh... one more week of bcp and this too shall pass


----------



## Bma11

Bizzibii- what size are your follicles? 
I'm no doctor either, but depending on the size of the follicles now and how many dominate ones you have you may not ovulate with all of them. Maybe a few or even just a couple, it just depends on the size. You should ask about that and see if you can still maybe be monitored and just have times intercourse? 
I am soooo sorry this is happening to you :hugs:


----------



## bizzibii

I have been told to continue taking decapeptyl for another week and stop with gonal f. My estr. level is way too high. I was so looking forward to possibly being pregnant :-(. 5 years of ttc shows I can't count on natural bfp. I am really starting to lose hope. Next time they want to put me on 100 of gonal. When I did my iui I was on 75 gonal f and only managed to produce two follies. 
Auguslovers - hope u feel better soon 
Rest of the ladies I do hope you have a better luck than me &#9734;&#9734;&#9734;


----------



## bizzibii

Bma11 said:


> Bizzibii- what size are your follicles?
> I'm no doctor either, but depending on the size of the follicles now and how many dominate ones you have you may not ovulate with all of them. Maybe a few or even just a couple, it just depends on the size. You should ask about that and see if you can still maybe be monitored and just have times intercourse?
> I am soooo sorry this is happening to you :hugs:

I am not sure actually, maybe I can ask her next week. Thanks &#9825;


----------



## Bma11

What is the decapeptyl for? Your situation might be completely different than mine because of how many follicle you have BUT, my estrogen is getting high. Currently at 2664. They told me that if it gets high like 4000 plus they will trigger me with lupron instead of the ovidrel because the lupron will help not to get the ohss. And then they'd freeze the embryo's and do a frozen embryo transfer. 

Again- I am so sorry this is happening to you. :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

bizzibii said:


> I have been told to continue taking decapeptyl for another week and stop with gonal f. My estr. level is way too high. I was so looking forward to possibly being pregnant :-(. 5 years of ttc shows I can't count on natural bfp. I am really starting to lose hope. Next time they want to put me on 100 of gonal. When I did my iui I was on 75 gonal f and only managed to produce two follies.
> Auguslovers - hope u feel better soon
> Rest of the ladies I do hope you have a better luck than me &#9734;&#9734;&#9734;

I'm so sorry you have to go through this :hugs: but don't lose hope, it's all we can hold on to. I'm been trying for 5 years so I know how upsetting this can all be. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kismat026

Hello ladies!! Just been catching up on here. BMA i love your saying above!! It's sooo true. Everyone just please hang in there and don't lose the faith, keep positive and strong!!!!

I got back from my bloodwork from this morning a little bit ago, enjoying my cup of coffee and bagel. My god i didn't realize how much blood was going to be taken. all together she took 20 viles. that's the most i've ever given. but i finished the blood work today and the glucose test. now just going to wait for AF to arrive so i can go to the sonohystiogram on may 7th. i'm hoping it comes today or tomorrow. i've been feeling it here and there, yesterday i spotted as well. so i'm sure it will be here soon. i just hope and pray it comes by itself so i don't have to call the doc up next week to ask for provera to get it started. but let's see. 

so we are getting there. hubby has his analysis appt. tomorrow so he will be done as well. hopefully pray the tests come back all great and he can give us the protocol.

good luck to you ladies!!


----------



## Bma11

Bma11 said:


> They didn't tell me anything. I'm to stay at the same dosage tonight. I guess they are just monitoring my estrogen as well as everything else. If I'm reading my chart right it doesn't look like they are growing much.
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=https://s1287.photobucket.com/user/bma711/media/image_zps7bf46118.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a622/bma711/image_zps7bf46118.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


Scerena- I found out how to read this: the mean is how many follicles & the 3 to 4 means that there are 3-4 that are less than 10mm!

We still don't know if I have to do lupron trigger and a FET. But she am did say that I was responding so well & she'd take that over anything else! They want the follicle sizes to be between 16-20 to trigger.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bizz - so sorry to hear that hun....what dosage of gonal where you on?

BMA - praying all works out hun!

scerena - how are you feeling if your bug gone?

Kismat - sounds like things are progressing!

august - are the BCPs making you feel that way? I do hope we get to stim together, I am so ready for this cyst to be gone!


----------



## Bma11

Kismat- yay for you! Sounds like everything is going well. :happydance:


----------



## Kismat026

Bma11 said:


> Kismat- yay for you! Sounds like everything is going well. :happydance:

Thanks BMA and TTC!! I hope so, i got through this morning so i feel like if i can do this i can do anything. i couldn't believe she took 20 viles of blood, that was sooooo much at once, she even said it that this is alot for 1 time. but i said if it's doable just do it and we'll be done. so hope for the best now with the results. she said it will take 2-3 days. so probably sometime early next week he will get the results. now i'm just waiting for AF to arrive. my boobs are killing me though for the last 3 days, i spotted a little yesterday but nothing yet. see when i shows up!!

hope all is well with you.


----------



## scerena

*bizzibii* I am so sorry to hear your news Hun :hugs: after LTTTC the disappointment must be so bad :hugs: I really feel for you Hun :hugs: hopefully they can at east let you do timed intercourse or can they not freeze the eggs???

*kismat* got everything crossed for you that all the tests come back brilliant and that you can get your protocol ASAP Hun :hugs:

*Bam* you're doing amazing!!! I wish they gave me a sheet with my follicle sizes on!!! Fx'd everything will be okay, you're responding so well I'm jealous haha!!!

*ttcbaby* I'm feeling a bit better now thanks for asking Hun :hugs: got a tickly throat and cough that's about it really now.... How's things going with it Hun???

*augustluvers* sorry you don't feel too good :hugs: not long now and you can get rid of them bcps :)


----------



## mission_mommy

*bizzibi-*am so sorry to hear about the overstim Hun..i wish it had worked out better....it must be soo frustrating...but please dont lose hope...:hugs:
]*Bmaa-*heyy..your chart looks good Hun..hope the estradiol comes in normal levels and you can have your ET done...:hugs:
*scerena-*hoping the new dose works better for you dear...u can ask your nurse for the chart like the one bma has..i think they'l give you on if u ask:)
*augustluvers-*sorry to hear what bcps are doing to you...1 week wil just fly by...and we'l be stimmin soon::)
*ttcbaby-*hope your cyst goes away by next scan ...:)Gl..lets hope we stim tgether:)
*kismat-* yay...done with step one..i know its crazy how much blood they take..but al for a good cause:)i wish al your tests come out perfect and you are given your schedule..GL HUn:hugs:
*captain-*woww...you are so close to ER..goodluck...hope they find many healthy eggies :)

My last BCp today..yayy...1 week to go and hopefully i'l start stimming:)
i dont know if i should expect AF...the nurse said..it may or may not come
as i am on lupron...whew!


----------



## scerena

Hoping tomorrow that I get good news for once at my scan!!!

*mission* thank you Hun :hugs: they don't do charts like that here, they use a different chart but don't give us copies- well not at my clinic anyway- maybe after my treatment if I request it :shrug:

1 week is exciting!!! Can't wait for you to get started :)


----------



## Bma11

Hey ladies! I got my levels and all that back and my estradiol is up to 3980. So, I go in tomorrow to do another ultrasound and blood work and will know for sure . It looks like I will be doing the lupron trigger and ER on Monday and then they will freeze my embryos and do a FET in a few weeks. She said she had seen where the estrogen decreases and that why we just have to wait until tomorrow's results. The only thing I'm dreading is the progesterone in oil intramuscular injections. But I've also heard they aren't that bad.... So, if this is the worst that could happen I am so very grateful! I do hope my estrogen decreases though... :) 

Mission mommy- yay! Exciting. I bled one day very very lightly in between stopping BCP but I was not on anything but BCP no lupron. 

Scerena- I'm glad you are feeling better :) how is everything else going? Hope to hear good news from you tomorrow!

Captain- good luck tomorrow! How exciting. Fx that they all do good and fertilize :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

captain - we'll be thinking about you tomorrow!

BMA - I guess they did tell you that you would be a good responder.....your ovaries are over achievers! 

scerena- glad the worst of it is over! Im doing good, just counting down till Monday when I have my scan to see if this damn cyst is gone. 

mission - I wasn't on Lupron only BCPs but my af came about 3 days later.


----------



## captainj1

Thanks girls! It's happening at 11am and I should know by mid pm how many they've managed to get.

Glad to hear things are looking more positive bma. They haven't measured my estrogen at all, so I've no idea what my levels are. Odd how things are done differently all over the world! 

The mean on your charts is just the average size of each follie based on the length and width measurements they have taken for each one. So a long thin one might be 20mm long and 6mm wide and the mean would be 13mm. I guess it is there way of saying, if it were squashed into a perfect circle what would its diameter be. You had 10 on the right and 7 on the left all with measurements of greater than 10mm and 3-4 others of less than 10mm on each side which is very similar to what mine were and they said I was doing great. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## scerena

*Bma* I really hope it decreases Hun, but well done you getting all them follicles!!! I've everything crossed for you tomorrow :hugs:

*ttcbaby* fx'd for Monday I am so hoping that cyst will be gone, bless you've been waiting so long :hugs:

*captain* gl for tomorrow I can't wait to hear just how many eggs you get :)


----------



## Bma11

Thank you :) and yes! It is so weird how things are done so different everywhere. 

I can't wait to hear y'all's updates tomorrow :)
good luck to everyone!


----------



## captainj1

I got 16 eggs girls! And DH's sample was also excellent so fingers crossed lots fertilise. Will find out tomorrow afternoon how they are getting on x


----------



## ttcbaby117

captain - that is soooo awesome hun! How are you feeling????


----------



## Bma11

Captain that is awesome!!! So excited for you, can't wait to hear tomorrow!


----------



## scerena

*captain* amazing news :happydance: I hope that they're all getting jiggy as we speak :)

Well good news at last for me today :)
8 growing big and 10-15 smaller ones she said we might have more come Monday with this dose so fx'd!!!
Lining already 8mm they like it over 7.5mm here for IVF! 
Things are finally working they were happy and so am I :)


----------



## captainj1

That's brilliant scerena sounds like you're well on the way to EC!

I'm a bit sore and bleeding a little but nothing paracetamol can't take care of. All the staff at the clinic at CRM in London were lovely too. I've just got back up to Cheshire and am having a rest before dh picks DS up from nursery. I'm looking forward to some cuddles :)


----------



## scerena

Aw bless I hope that you feel 100% soon and that your sons cuddles make you feel better :)


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- so happy you got good news today!! That's a good count...Monday can't get here fast enough!! :)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* thanks Hun :) I was happy to get good news at last!!! How are you doing? Did you have a scan today? :hugs:


----------



## Kismat026

Captain and Scerena good luck to you ladies, the numbers look great!!!

AFM still no AF, but my boobs are hurting like no one's business. i just really hope it comes soon. i'm not spotting at all either. so who knows. just gonna wait until tues and see if it comes if not call the doc up and get the provera to start it.


----------



## Bma11

I did and I just got the word! I trigger tonight at 9:15pm and again at 9:15 am! And my ER is Sunday. And then I will start the FET after AF shows.


----------



## scerena

*Bma* wohoooooo :happydance: how come you trigger twice??? That's really good that you get to do the FET on your next cycle :)

*captain* fx'd that you get your af real soon, so typical of af to not show when you want it!


----------



## Bma11

Im triggering with lupron instead of ovidrel. And lupron is given in two parts apparently. I'm not complaining by any means but I'm so happy that retrieval is Sunday. My back is hurting & I'm uncomfortable . I have 10 follicles on each side & my ovaries are so close together. DH & I dtd Tuesday & it was uncomfortable then.... Nurse said it was fine for DH to masturbate tonight. I am worried about it being too much time in between. So if we dtd Tuesday night then that's what? 4 nights without ejaculating... What do y'all think wait or have him ejaculate tonight?!??


----------



## ttcbaby117

BMA - I think they want to have the pipes cleaned out. I know my RE said that my DH will have to masturbate 72 hours prior to retrieval to have a fresh sample available. Sorry to hear you are uncomfortable just try to take it easy this weekend.

scerena - that is great news hun....I am so happy things are going well for you.

Kismat - isn't that how it always works...when you dont want af to show up she does and when you do want her to show up she is no where to be found. I hope she rears her head soon!


----------



## mission_mommy

:hi: everyone!
*scerena-*yayyyy...glad that this dose iss working...happy for u HUn!:hugs:

*bma-*woww...ER on sunday!!!thats so near..this is soo exciting :wohoo:
goodluck with your triggershot Hun!am sorry about your back aching though...
i agree with ttcbaby...ejaculating 72 hrs before giving the specimen provides fresh sperm..Thats the same think they told Dh when he had to give sperm for SA!!!

*captain-*Congrats Hun...thats a very good number..hope most of them fertilize.. when are they planning to transfer? day 3 or 5?did you Guys have ICSI done...?

*kismat-*hope you get your Af soon Hun...:) i think u did try naturally this month..dint ya?did you do a hpt?
*ttcbaby-*how are you doin? i hope i get Af too...the nurse said i may not and its ok but then i i'l feel better if i see somethingg....
fxd ur scan goes really well monday!!


----------



## Bma11

Thanks ladies.... 

Thing is he won't be home until midnight tonight because he got forced to work an 18 hour shift. So when he does it, it's practically Saturday and he needs to give another sample Sunday morning around 4:00am cause he has to go to work Sunday. So, it's just barely 24 hours! Don't know what to think... Yet last IUI it was decreased by only one million and motility the second day was actually greater so I'm hoping and praying we will be fine, if he does it tonight-midnight ish. 

Mission mommy- hope everything is going well for you!!


----------



## scerena

*Bma* I know they recommend 72 hours BUT I've heard of 3-5 days so I wouldn't worry too much Hunni :hugs: maybe ask your clinic??? 
We dtd last night and that hurt! 

*mission* thanks Hun I was soooooo relieved!!! How's things going with you???

*ttcbaby* thanks Hun :hugs: I hope Monday goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

I did ask the clinic and they said last night would be fine. I think he did, I'm sure everything will be fine :) I know dtd with a lot of follicles is not fun! 

Last night I took the first lupron shot and oh my ... Today I feel so much better. I don't know exactly what is happening in there or whatever, I'm guessing the follicles are leaving my ovaries or something and whew... What a relief... :) I also took ibuprofen since I'm not doing a ET in 5 days!! 

Hope everyone is doing well!! :)


----------



## captainj1

14 of my 16 eggs fertilised without the need for ICSI. I am amazed and relieved! Am going to get another call tomorrow to see how they are doing but they are hopeful of a day 5 blasto transfer on Wednesday. Lets hope lots of them make it! X


----------



## Bma11

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Captain - that is awesome news  

BMA - I hope they aren't leaving your follicles yet as the Dr should take them out. Funny the lupron made you feel better.


----------



## Bma11

Haha TTC baby-- I said had no idea what was going on in there!!! Now I'm laughing at myself. :dohh: but seriously yesterday my lower back was hurting and if I coughed I could feel them. Little dramatic-- maybe but it's the truth. LMAO! 
I wonder why it made me feel better?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah I wonder also....anyway, I guess you should enjoy it. Maybe it took some swelling down, who knows? What time is*ER tomorrow?

Also, I read on another board that not only is freezing your eggs a good idea because of OHSS but also because having high estrogen levels can make your uterine lining hostile.

Can I ask, what they are doing with you financially? You paid for a package right? Now you won't do ET till later, so will you have to pay anything additional?


----------



## Bma11

Well I did take ibuprofen and laid on a heating pad. Maybe that helped. 
Thanks for that tidbit, I didn't know that. My estrogen yesterday was 4729 or something like that! 

I did pay for the package and as far as I'm concerned I don't have to pay for anything else. If I did, I would think they would have had someone call me by now. I'm afraid to ask them! :haha: I just figured I wouldn't pay anything extra. 

ER is at 8:45am... I have to be there at 7:45 though!! Yay. 

How are you feeling? Hoping the cyst is gone :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah I would think you shouldn't have to pay for anything extra except the additional meds because they are still doing the same thing they promised in the package but just at a different time frame. I was just wondering in case something like this happens to me. They have told me I have a change of OHSS also so I just want to be prepared. 

I am so excited to hear all about it tomorrow. I will be logging on early so when you are up for it please give us an update.

I am doing ok. This medication I have been on to get rid of the cyst has made me gain some weight....I am not happy about that...but to be honest I believe it is because I can never seem to be satisfied when I am eating. I guess it is because this medication is progesterone based. Anyway, I have a few more days on it, hopefully. Then onwards and upwards to my stimming!


----------



## Bma11

Well if my estrogen wasn't so high, I wouldn't have had to do the lupron. I could have done the ovidrel and 5 day transfer. I hope everything goes smoothly for you. No more waiting... Well unless its in your best interest! :) I can't wait for you to start stimming! 
You know, I don't know what's up but I ate a footlong veggie sub with two bags of chips the other night! Yikes! And I currently just ate two tacos and my stomach is starving! Wahh LOL well I look 4 months pregnant....... :haha: so, don't feel too bad about gaining some weight. Yesterday the surgery center calls me to give me directions etc. she said are you still at the weight you were back in January... And I laughed, she said yea the hormones can do that... I said no I've probably gained 10 pounds of fat. All with that beautiful baby in mind! 

Anyways... I'm a bnb addict ill be on ASAP! Oh yeah- are you going to be doing the progesterone in oil shots or the vaginal suppositories??


----------



## mission_mommy

*bma-*am doing just fine...waiting on Af..not sure when to expect it! am bloated and lupron is giving me bad head aches!
Waiting to hear how your ER goes....goodluck Hun:hugs:and keep us posted!
*scerena-*am good Hun..how are things with you?? when is your next scan?
*captain-*awesome news !!it must be so exciting for u...how many are you planning to transfer??


----------



## ttcbaby117

well that makes me feel better that I am not the only one packing on the pounds. I just don't want to eat healthy anymore either, which is so unlike me. Funny enough I have gained about 10 lbs also....I have gotten to the point that I dont want to go to the beach on the weekends anymore because I am not comfortable in my bathing suit. I do pray this will all be worth it for the both of us.

Wow so you are really bloated then? I guess I will have to invest in some elastic waist skirts and pants....right now everything is tight on me and I haven't even started I cant even imagine how bloated I will be.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh also I will be doing crinone not the PIO, I don't know which is better though...what are you doing?


----------



## mission_mommy

hii ttcbaby, 
i have been eating a lott too...and as u said...not the healthy stuff...am so attracted to the chips, cookies and candies in my pantry...and was never so much into them ever...never liked candies so much...its weird...!i guess its the hormones!
i put on around 6-8 pounds though am exercising 30-40 mins a day!!am sure if this continues i'l have to go shopping for new clothing one size larger..lol!


----------



## augustluvers

Captain ~ 14 fertilized :yipee: So happy for you hun :hugs: How are you feeling today?

Bma ~ Good luck with your ER, I pray you are recovering well now. :hugs: I'm sorry about all that pain you were in. 

TTCbaby & Mission ~ I'm usually a solid 130 pounds but since starting fertility medication last year I'm at 145pounds now and I HATE IT! I've been doing Zumba though, which is helping me keep the weight down. I have to stop the night before starting my injections though. 

TTCbaby ~ I'll also be using crinone this time around. I used PIO last time and I refused to do it again! I towards the end of the tww I couldn't walk or sleep, or sit!

As for me ~ I hurt my back at work on Friday which is proving to be a pain in the butt today. I woke up in such a horrible mood, I just want to punch a wall or something. I'm super irritated to the point that I told my family not to even speak to me today. :cry: I HATE THESE BCP!!!! 4 more days, 4 more days is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies, it s crazy but it really helped to know that I am not alone in my gluttony or my fatness...lmao.

August - yes 4 more days....yo can do it. These emotions are so hard to deal with sometimes.


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- I'm right there with you. I do not want to eat crazy healthy. My juicing is about the only thing and that is okay! 

AFM- I just left the surgery center. He got 30... Yes 30 freaking eggs! I'm in shock over how many they got. 

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## BabyLove1210

Yay! SO happy about that number BMA! It sucks that you'll have to do an FET and wait even longer though but at this point, whatever it takes for the best possible outcome.
I think we might end up being in our TWW together though. Mine got bumped back a week so my transfer is now scheduled for June 2nd.


----------



## scerena

*Bma* 30 OMG go you :wohoo: WELL DONE :) you just be so shocked!!! How are you feeling???

*captain* 14 eggs fertilised that is really good :happydance:

*mission* I'm good thanks :) next scan is tomorrow morning :) 

*ttcbaby* how's things going for you??? Do you go back again Monday???

*augustluvers* 4 more days Hun and hopefully you will go back to yourself again :hugs:

*babylove* when are you on the bcps until??


----------



## Bma11

Baby love- well, I'm glad that ill have a TWW buddy. It will be a crazy one! 

Scerena- I'm in shock, yes. LOL I feel undeniably better. Those last few hours I was hurting sitting down walking and using the bathroom. They were ready to come out!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Screens - yep I go in to morrow at 2:45 est. How are you doing?


----------



## augustluvers

TTCbaby ~ Good luck at your appointment today! Let us know how you make out :hugs:

Scerena ~ How are you making out today? 

AFM ~ I'm feeling a little better. I'm getting super excited for the cycle to start rolling. I'm anxious for Monday (the estimated date of starting the stim injections). My first appointment is this Friday morning :happydance: I'm praying that I'm suppressed enough to start my injections on Monday =)

How is everyone else?


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* I hope that today you be good news Hun I really do :hugs:

*augustluvers* I have everything crossed that you're ready to start your injections on Monday Hun :hugs:

AFM-
9follicles mature... (only 1 extra) she said my estrogen was high friday so they were hoping for more of them to of caught up..
There are a load of follicles just over the 10mm mark, she wants me back tomorrow to see if any of them start catching up, plus she's booked me in with a different nurse for a fresh pair of eyes...

I'm nervous that I won't get more than 8 eggs, If I get less I will have to donate them and have a cycle to myself next time- they don't seem worried but I am as follicles don't always contain an egg :/ then I hear of people getting more eggs than follicles :shrug:
GROW FOLLIES GROW please!!!

She said EC will be thurs or fri- but more likely Friday :)


----------



## captainj1

scerena I'm keeping everything crossed for you that your follies grow grow grow and that you have enough eggies for both donor and you this cycle!:thumbup:

I've just had today's call from the clinic and 7 or 8 of my embryos are 'good' quality, a couple of average quality and one poor one, so they are taking them to day 5 and I'll be having my transfer on Wednesday at 2.30pm.

I'm very excited and desperately trying not to get my hopes up. I asked the embryologist whether we need to decide in advance how many to transfer (me and DH have discussed at length and read lots of information and seen the latest HFEA statistics and have decided on 2) and she said that we can decide on the day but they would usually transfer one good quality blastocyst as this is my first cycle but that the doctor would talk to us on Wednesday before the transfer. Their website says that the decision will always be down to the patient but I'm really worried they are going to be pressuring us into only transferring one. I really don't want to have to fight with them about it so I'm hoping they will accept our decision. I know the risks of twins, i know that for my age (37, nearly 38) the stats show a c40% success rate with SBT and a 44% success rate with DBT but that twin rates are 40% with DBT and 2% with SBT. but to me (i have a maths degree so am a bit statistics focussed!) the extra 4 percentage points are worth the risk. It means that 8 in 20 women having a SBT will get pregnant, and 9 in 20 women having a DBT will get pregnant, and 3-4 of those 9 will have twins. For me that extra one in 20 is worth it. i know people will have different views, and I'm hoping I'm not worrying unnecessarily and that they will accept our decision, i really don't want transfer day to be marred by a difficult conversation. Good job DH can come with me!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Morning Ladies!! Hope everyone had great weekends and are doing well!!

I just don't know how to say this...I am PREGNANT!!! I am still in absolute shock. My bday was on friday and i still hadn't gotten AF. Saturday morning I took a test and it came up positive right away, sunday morning i took another one, positive, sunday night another one, positive, finally this morning i took the last one and it came up right away!!! Here's a pic of the tests, goes from 1st test on saturday to the last one this morning. i'm going to call my doc and most likely go for my blood test hopefully today!!.

I'm feeling ok, definately feeling stuff happening down there and my breasts have been sore beyond belief the last week...but i know this is all normal. i still just can't believe it...i just went in for all of my blood work for ivf last thurs. but like they say it happens when you least expect it!!!

I will keep you ladies posted on my blood test results!!

Good luck to all of you with transfer this week!! I hope and pray that all of us are going to have our babies soon!!!


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies: How do i put up an image of my tests?


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- how did your scan go?

Augustluvers- fx that you get to start Monday! 

Ttcbaby- 2:45 needs to hurry up!

AFM- my fertilization report is in and out of 30, 27 were fertilized! And they do icsi on everyone! Now I have to call back on Monday and see how many made it to be froze!


----------



## ttcbaby117

August - I hope you are able to start also!

Scerena - I hope you have some hiding out that the nurse cant see!

Captain - that is a great report hun and thank you for the breakdown as I too am 37 going on 38 and am unsure of how many to transfer. DH is set on 2, but I do have a bit of fear with doing either. with 1 I am afraid I was to cautious....with 2 I am afraid of what might happen during the pregnancy and I just want to make sure I have healthy babies. After looking at those stats though, I am leaning more towards just doing 2.

BMA - wow hun, you are going to have a ton to freeze! I can feel it! I know this day is just dragging!!!!!!

Kismat - hun that is so awesome!!!! Huge congrats....Will you be going in for a beta or anything?


----------



## Kismat026

ttcbaby117 said:


> August - I hope you are able to start also!
> 
> Scerena - I hope you have some hiding out that the nurse cant see!
> 
> Captain - that is a great report hun and thank you for the breakdown as I too am 37 going on 38 and am unsure of how many to transfer. DH is set on 2, but I do have a bit of fear with doing either. with 1 I am afraid I was to cautious....with 2 I am afraid of what might happen during the pregnancy and I just want to make sure I have healthy babies. After looking at those stats though, I am leaning more towards just doing 2.
> 
> BMA - wow hun, you are going to have a ton to freeze! I can feel it! I know this day is just dragging!!!!!!
> 
> Kismat - hun that is so awesome!!!! Huge congrats....Will you be going in for a beta or anything?

Thanks soooo much!!! I want to for sure!! Called my doc this morning and both of them are out today...So he's going to call me tomorrow. so i hope i can go tomorrow. with the way i'm feeling i don't know what else it could be lol. i'm thinking 4 tests positive can't be a lie:)

good luck to you!!!


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- praying for more follicles! I thought with egg sharing half goes to you and half goes to donor? I so hope they GROW!! :hugs:

Captain- yay for Wednesday! So happy for you. I understand how you feel about how many you want to put back. I don't feel anything is wrong with putting 2 back and to me it just gives you the best possibility of at least one implanting. Ivf isn't chump change and to do this all over again is just financially and emotionally draining!

Kismat- I'm kind of speechless! I'm so freaking excited for you!!!! Huge congrats! Looking forward to your updates. As for pictures I signed up to photo bucket and upload my pics there and then copy the image code and click that little picture box next to that globe in the text box you know? And then paste the link and post ! Hope that helps!!


----------



## scerena

*captain* brilliant news :wohoo:

*kismat* CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo: :happydance: sooooooo happy for you! What a surprise!!!

*Bma* 27 ::happydance: go you!!!! Well done!!! Yes you have to have a minimum of 8 eggs to share and we get half, but you have to have at least 8

*ttcbaby* thanks :hugs: Not sure wha the time is ur thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## Kismat026

BMA and Scerena thanks so much ladies!!!! You have no idea how shocked i am still. i have no more tests at home and i won't go buy anymore. i'll wait for my doc to call me until about 11, if he doesn't then i'll call him. but hopefully with the message he'll call me right away in the morning. i just can't describe how i'm feeling. very emotional but hasn't fully sunk in yet. i'm very tired though and my breasts are soooo tender and sore. just feel like going home and going to sleep. peeing like nothing lol.

i just want to say thank you to you ladies as well for listening to me and being with me !!! i am in a shock shock shock. my hubby is getting sooooo excited as well. i just can't believe it after 5 IUI's then stopped trying it just happened. It will happen to you both as well!!!!


----------



## scerena

Aw it must be such a shock Hun :hugs: a lovely shock :) you and hubby must be over the moon :)


----------



## Kismat026

https://s1332.photobucket.com/user/mehtashah26/media/test_zps72c3f750.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0#/user/mehtashah26/media/test_zps72c3f750.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0&_suid=1367264712409008616321140141275


----------



## Kismat026

scerena said:


> Aw it must be such a shock Hun :hugs: a lovely shock :) you and hubby must be over the moon :)

i don't even know if shock is the right word. i really wish i could have gone for the blood test today..but we've waited this long. 1-2 days isn't going to kill us. i just wonder if from all the blood work i did last thursday whether my new doc could tell if i'm pregnant or not. but i'm thinking no if that's not one of the tests he wanted to run. all good i'll go get another one done for assurity!!!!


----------



## captainj1

CONGRATULATIONS KISMAT!!!!!!!!

:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Kismat026

captainj1 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS KISMAT!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:

Thanks sooooo much Captain!!!! I still can't believe it either!! Hopefully tomorrow i can go get the blood test done. I don't think i've been more happier to go get a blood test than right now, lol!!! 

How are things with you?


----------



## mission_mommy

*kismat-* CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSSSSSS HUN:happydance:
So happy for you.....you must be soooooo excited..:hugs:

*Bma-*.30 eggs???thats a really good number Hun....27 eggs fertilised....woww ..thats a lottt...congrats!

*scerena-*heyy scerena...i wish the rest of follies grow faster and the new nurse gets to count more....:hugs:


*ttcbaby* waiting to hear how your appt. goes Hun!hope u get to start soon!!!

*captain-*yay!..ur ET is soo near!!!hope u get to transfer 2..fx'd for u!


----------



## mission_mommy

My Af came on saturday..it was more like spotting and a little bleeding...
waiting for my appointment on thursday..i hope they dont find any cysts and i get to start stimming the same day...!


----------



## Frustrated1

Hi Starlight,

I haven't posted on this thread before, but I was wondering how your appointment went yesterday? I've got my consent consultation on 24th June after several failed IUI cycles. I'm trying to estimate when my treatment might actually start, so would be interested to hear how quickly they get you going after your consultation. In any event, I hope it went well! I'm hoping that they might start me in July, but am wondering if that might be too optimistic for the NHS!

Good luck!


----------



## scerena

*mission* thanks Hun :hugs: I don't see what difference today's scan will show, but I hope that come EC there's some more sneaky eggs :) 

I will update after my app, either way EC is thurs/ fri :)

How are you??? Fx'd you can start stimming on Thursday :)

*captain* transfer tomorrow how exciting :happydance: how are you feeling???

*ttcbaby* How did yesterday go Hun???

*kismat* I hope that you get a lovely beta number :)

*frustrated* welcome I hope you can get started ASAP!!


----------



## Frustrated1

Thanks Scerena! Me too!


----------



## augustluvers

Wow so much going on in here! 

Scerena ~ Good luck with you follicle check today! You're getting closer and closer to EC :yipee:

TTCbaby ~ How are you hun?

Mission ~ Yay for the :witch: coming. Can't wait to here how your appointment goes on Thursday :hugs:

Bma ~ how are you hun?

Captain ~ Is today the transfer? I pray all goes well! Keep up updated. 

Frustrated1 ~ Welcome to the group :hugs:

Kismat ~ I remember being in the IUI thread with you before. Huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:

As for me ~ I'm feeling a lot better in regards to the bad mood that I have been in. I have a busy week ahead of me. Thursday morning will be my last BCP day, Friday is my ultrasound and bloodwork to see if everything is good to start stimming on Monday. I return on Monday morning for another ultrasound and bloodwork (hopefully AF will be here by then.) I typically get af on the 3rd day of not taking the bcp. Saturday is the bachelorette party for my cousin. See... busy busy But I love it as time seems to blow right by. 

I pray you are all doing well!


----------



## scerena

*augustluvers* fx'd Monday hurries so that you can start Stimming! Roll on thursday or the end of bcp's :)

Todays scan-
13 follicles but possibly 17 follicles if the others grow by EC.
Nurse is happy and said don't worry they're positive I will have enough to share :)
Estrogen is high so they've given me cabergoline to prevent OHSS!

I will find out if EC is Thursday or Friday when my blood results are back later today! I'm scared now lol!!!


----------



## Kismat026

scerena said:


> *mission* thanks Hun :hugs: I don't see what difference today's scan will show, but I hope that come EC there's some more sneaky eggs :)
> 
> I will update after my app, either way EC is thurs/ fri :)
> 
> How are you??? Fx'd you can start stimming on Thursday :)
> 
> *captain* transfer tomorrow how exciting :happydance: how are you feeling???
> 
> *ttcbaby* How did yesterday go Hun???
> 
> *kismat* I hope that you get a lovely beta number :)
> 
> *frustrated* welcome I hope you can get started ASAP!!

I hope i do too!!! I can't concentrate at work for the life of me. But it won't be until the afternoon until i get my results back....i just can't believe it.


----------



## Kismat026

augustluvers said:


> Wow so much going on in here!
> 
> Scerena ~ Good luck with you follicle check today! You're getting closer and closer to EC :yipee:
> 
> TTCbaby ~ How are you hun?
> 
> Mission ~ Yay for the :witch: coming. Can't wait to here how your appointment goes on Thursday :hugs:
> 
> Bma ~ how are you hun?
> 
> Captain ~ Is today the transfer? I pray all goes well! Keep up updated.
> 
> Frustrated1 ~ Welcome to the group :hugs:
> 
> Kismat ~ I remember being in the IUI thread with you before. Huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> As for me ~ I'm feeling a lot better in regards to the bad mood that I have been in. I have a busy week ahead of me. Thursday morning will be my last BCP day, Friday is my ultrasound and bloodwork to see if everything is good to start stimming on Monday. I return on Monday morning for another ultrasound and bloodwork (hopefully AF will be here by then.) I typically get af on the 3rd day of not taking the bcp. Saturday is the bachelorette party for my cousin. See... busy busy But I love it as time seems to blow right by.
> 
> I pray you are all doing well!

THANK YOU sooooooooo much!!!! I am still in absolute shock. Went in for my bloodwork a little bit ago, so i'll get the results later today. just sooooo nervous for them!!!!

I mean 4 positive tests can't be wrong right?? i showed the test to my nurse and she's like it's ok it's ok...hehehehehe got the biggest hug from her which made me feel like all of this is real:)

Good luck to you as well, you start stimming soon.


----------



## Bma11

*missionmommy* I know I feel so lucky. I just hope a lot make it to day 5 or 6, so they can freeze them. There's always that chance that it won't work the first time :/ .... FX for your appointment tomorrow, hope you get to start stimming! If you start stimmig Wednesday what is your estimated egg retrieval? We may be in the TWW together as well! 

*frustrated1* good luck, hope you can get started ASAP. 

*augustluvers* I am actually starting to feel more like myself. The bloating has gone down. I'm chugging a ton of Gatorade. .... Being busy does help time pass by fast! Enjoy the bachelorette party! How fun. And good luck with your scans... I hope you are able to start Monday! :) glad your mood is lifting. 

*scerena* what is Cabergolin? My estrogen got up to 4729 last Friday and they had me trigger with lupron instead of ovidrel to prevent ohss. Try not to be scared, they will do everything they can to make sure you don't get ohss. If Cabergolin is a pill I wish they would have given it to me my ET could have been this Friday if so... Wah. Lol I pray everything goes well, and you stay healthy. And wow... Isn't it crazy, just yesterday you had 9 and today you have 13.... Keep on growing :) see, when I left on Friday I had 10 in each ovary and 3-4 that were less than 10 mm and they ended up retrieving 30 and 27 fertilized. It's amazing what can happen in a day! Good luck good luck!!!! 

*kismat* you are definitely pregnant! And I'm praying for a high & strong beta number for you!!! :)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* thanks Hun :) yes it is a pill, not sure what my levels were but they said they were high and this should help prevent ohss- something like that anyway?

Yes you're right! A day does make a whole difference!
Crazy you got 27 fertilised eggs you must be so chuffed :)

How have you been since retrieval? Any pains etc?


----------



## Bma11

I've been normal. Nothing really hurts that bad. A bit sore when I laugh. :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## scerena

Aw good was scared of being sore after retrieval...

Well bloods are back and they can't book me in for EC as my levels are tooooo high!!! Got to travel 2 hours to the clinic and 2 hours back tomorrow just for a blood test :grr:
Basically no EC until my levels drop a bit :(


----------



## Bma11

Oh no! Sorry scerena. I hope everything settles down so you can have your EC. :hugs:


----------



## Kismat026

So it's OFFICIAL OFFICIAL!!! My bloods came back awesome...he said beta of 1200. So he said your numbers are quite high for 5 weeks. But all is well and have another beta next tuesday with an ultrasound.


----------



## scerena

*Bma* thanks Hun so worried!!!

*kismat* yay congrats :happydance:


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies - looks like there is a lot that is going on here :) I am finally back - just got back from our trip to Barcelona Hi ladies!! We got back from Barcelona two days ago and all recovered from the jetlag now. We had such a wonderful and relaxing trip!! 

Yesterday we had our initial consult at the new clinic we have been referred to for IVF. New clinic seems really friendly, knowledagble, and organized (much better than pervious doctor). Before deciding on treatment, they want to do a repeat full work up of tests on me and DH, so that is all scheduled for this month - I have a couple of blood tests, an ultrasound on ovaries and uterus, another HSG, and my hubby is going to do an indepth SA, then we have another appointment on May 31 to discuss results and action plan. So even though lots of tests, glad that they will all be done within the month! So not too much for me in the meantime, but very excited to follow along with all of you.

frustrated - welcome!! I hope that you are able to move quickly along with your process. I am really hoping to start right after we get our results on May 31, but we will need to wait until we get there to discuss further. I will definitely let you know how it goes though!

Kismat- can't wait to hear about your beta results. So so excited for you, congrats!!!

serena - I hope that your levels settle down soon so that you can go ahead with the EC. must be very frustrating :hugs:

augustlovers - excited for you to start stimming soon :)

bma - 27 fertilized, that is amazing!! Hope you're able to freeze a bunch and that it all works on the first try!


----------



## Starlight2012

Kismat - CONGRATS!!! high beta...could that mean twins?? :)


----------



## mission_mommy

*starlight-*Welcome back Hun!! Glad your first appt. went well...:)Hope al your tests come out fine and u get to start soon!!
*bma-*My appointment is on thurday Hun....i am sooo excited about it and praying that i get to start the same day!But the sad part is i wont be in the TWW...remember my hypothyroid and polypectomy?..they'l push the ET to july:(...i hope u get your BFP by then:hugs:

*scerena-* The follies are growing..thats a good news Hun...fx'd the rest catch up too!!i hope your estrogen levels come down soon and you get to EC..:hugs:
*augustluvers-*Thankss Hun...i hope u get to start monday...we wil be stimming around the same time:)
*captain-*Good luck for your transfer Hun..waiting to hear from you:)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies

Well I will start stimming on Saturday...woohoo...I'm so happy

Scerena -what's is your estrogen at? I'm so happy you have enough eggs for the sharing.

Kismat - wonderful news hun I'm sure that is reassuring for you...enjoy this time hun, you deserve it.

Starlight - welcome back and glad that things are moving along. I remember all the testing is so crazy....I was so happy when it was over.

August - I will be 2 days ahead of you hun so we are buddies.


----------



## Kismat026

Thanks sooooo much Everyone!!! I know i still can't believe it. i'm still in such shock. but i couldn't keep it in after i got the blood test results so i called hubby up right away. i wanted to tell him in a cute way, but that was out the door. so what i did was on my way home last night i picked up 2 onesies, one pink that says I Love my Daddy and the other red that says Daddy Rocks...just seeing his face was the most precious thing ever!!! 

I just pray that all of you are with me soon!!!!


----------



## Starlight2012

mission-mommy, I hope that your appointment on Thursday goes well and that it comes soon!! 

ttcbaby - whoop whoop, you start stimming this weekend, how exciting!

kismatt - how fantastic! I would also call my hubby instantly when I found out. The onsies you picked up are so sweet!!


----------



## captainj1

Hi girls, quick update from me, I had my ET today and we transferred 2 top quality 5-day blastocysts, one of which was starting to hatch, with 5 top quality ones to freeze. The clinic were recommending to transfer only one given that they were very good quality and I was 'young' (almost 38?! Really?! was my response). DH and I had discussed it at length and read up on the stats and risks extensively so we reconsidered but ultimately decided to stick with 2. To be honest I thought that the dr was very balanced and informative but I just wish the conversation had happened yesterday so that me and DH had more time to consider their views on our specific circumstances before deciding. They gave us like 3 minutes to decide before coming back in to ask for an answer, and the when we said 2 we had to sign a form saying that they had told us about the risks of twins and all the statistics about increased risks etc. It felt a bit like it should have been done at a slower pace and, like, yesterday? Anyway, all done now, just the waiting...going to try to keep myself busy with work and family and not stress about it...easier said than done! 

For all the ladies just starting, I did antagonist protocol and apart from the bloating have found the whole process pretty painless and straightforward. Good luck and babydust all round! X


----------



## Lucie73821

Hi ladies! i hope you all are well. Quick update from me. I had another us today and my lining is looking "great" according to the NP. I am to continue the estrogen, lupron until next week, and start crinone next weekend, then transfer is scheduled for the 16th!


----------



## ttcbaby117

captain thanks for the update....I agree it is a huge decision to be made in 3 minutes! Glad you stuck to your guns though, I agree with you I will be doing 2 even if my quality is amazing. If the quality is not there then I will ask for 3.

lucie - awesome news!!!! We are well on our way to our bfps aren't we???

afm - just waiting for af...they emailed me today to say that af might not come but that my scan on Monday showed a think lining so that is ok and they will still start me on Saturday as long as my e2 is low, which they suspect it will be.


----------



## mission_mommy

*starlight-*Thanks Hun..:)Am soo excited about tommorow..i hope i get to start!

*Captain-*yayyyy!! All done and now the TWW..!!!This must be sooo exciting? i hope everything turns out well for you Hun and u end up with a BFP soon...:)What type of progesterone medication are you on?..i mean is it a shot or gel or ?

*lucie-*heyyy!!!glad to know your lining is good Hun....may 16th is just 2 weeks away...thats exciting!!!

*ttcbaby-*Glad that you get to start...::)2 days to go..yay!

I hope all the other ladies are doing fine:)


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck tomorrow mission! Please let us know how it all goes!


----------



## augustluvers

captainj1 said:


> Hi girls, quick update from me, I had my ET today and we transferred 2 top quality 5-day blastocysts, one of which was starting to hatch, with 5 top quality ones to freeze. The clinic were recommending to transfer only one given that they were very good quality and I was 'young' (almost 38?! Really?! was my response). DH and I had discussed it at length and read up on the stats and risks extensively so we reconsidered but ultimately decided to stick with 2. To be honest I thought that the dr was very balanced and informative but I just wish the conversation had happened yesterday so that me and DH had more time to consider their views on our specific circumstances before deciding. They gave us like 3 minutes to decide before coming back in to ask for an answer, and the when we said 2 we had to sign a form saying that they had told us about the risks of twins and all the statistics about increased risks etc. It felt a bit like it should have been done at a slower pace and, like, yesterday? Anyway, all done now, just the waiting...going to try to keep myself busy with work and family and not stress about it...easier said than done!
> 
> For all the ladies just starting, I did antagonist protocol and apart from the bloating have found the whole process pretty painless and straightforward. Good luck and babydust all round! X

How long did you stim?

You are in my thoughts, try to rest and relax, easier said then done :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies
My estrogen went higher yesterday to 29000 and they don't like it above 20000 it's now a waiting game for it to come down to be safe to do EC...

*starlight* welcome back :) I'm glad you had a good holiday :) I hope it's not too long before you get started :hugs:

*ttcbaby* 2 more days until you start Stims :happydance: how exciting :)


*captain* gl with your tww Hun I hope that this is it for you, everything crossed :hugs:

*lucie* brilliant news :) the 16th isn't far off at all :wohoo:

*mission* good luck :) hope you can start :)

:hi: to everyone I missed :hugs:


----------



## captainj1

mission_mommy said:


> *starlight-*Thanks Hun..:)Am soo excited about tommorow..i hope i get to start!
> 
> *Captain-*yayyyy!! All done and now the TWW..!!!This must be sooo exciting? i hope everything turns out well for you Hun and u end up with a BFP soon...:)What type of progesterone medication are you on?..i mean is it a shot or gel or ?
> 
> *lucie-*heyyy!!!glad to know your lining is good Hun....may 16th is just 2 weeks away...thats exciting!!!
> 
> *ttcbaby-*Glad that you get to start...::)2 days to go..yay!
> 
> I hope all the other ladies are doing fine:)

I'm on the Crinone gel mission, it is really straightforward and not too messy, it tends to come out (TMI!) in little browny creamy gluey balls rather than being gloopy and it is definitely more preferable than shots! X

Good luck for your cycle hon, hope you find as I did that it all moves really quickly once you start with the shots.


----------



## captainj1

I stimmed for 11 days augustlovers, with the trigger shot taken shortly after my last stim shot and EC 13 days after my first stim shot. It has gone very quickly so I'm just hoping the next 14 days go similarly fast! X


----------



## Starlight2012

captain - that is great news that you transfered 2 great quality embryos! That is great that you and DH discussed it beforehand considering they only gave you a few minutes to decide, how crazy is that. I have my fingers crossed for you!

lucie - fantastic to hear that your lining is looking good and that you're on track to have your ET in a couple of weeks. So soon now!

ttcbaby - that is really good that your doctor is keeping track of you and doing scans so that you are able to start this weekend even if AF doesn't show. yay stimming!

missionmommy - i hope that you get to start as well, look forward to hearing back from you!!

scerena - sorry to hear that your levels are still a bit high. I am hoping that they come down soon so that you're able to do the EC. You have such a great positive attitude :) How often are they testing your levels? Am thinking of you and hoping that things move quickly!!


----------



## Kismat026

wooohooo ladies all are getting underway!!! good luck to you Lucie and TTCbaby!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Hello ladies
My appointment went well today , the us looked good except for a little endo cyst on both ovaries:dohh:,blood work came back fine...:) Re said endo cysts dont really affect the cycle so we are moving forward..i finally get to start ...yayyyy..:happydance:
Today would be my first follistim shot which would be 150 units...i would also be taking a low dose hcg shot 15 units and lupron 5 units....so three shots altogether...but am so happy that i wil be stimming tonight....:happydance:
I would be going back on sunday for the us to see if my follies began to grow...could not wait to share it with u lovely ladies!!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* thank you :hugs: I had my bloods done today at my doctors rather than go 2 hours to get them done BUT they didn't get my result back today as requested! So off to London again tomorrow for scan and bloods. They said if ok EC will be Sunday but I bet they're still high :dohh:

How are you doing??? Hope you're okay??

*mission* AMAZING news :happydance: so happy for you that you can get started :) 3 shot ouch :( but well worth it :)


----------



## mission_mommy

*scerena-*feeling soo sorry 4 u Hun...wish u dint have to wait so much...are u stil on your meds or stopped them???what did your RE tell you about the time it would take...i seriously hope and pray you get to EC...!
*ttcbaby-*heyyy! we r cycle buddies..yay..wel atleast til the EC...mine is a freeze all so i wont be with u in the TWW:(*augustluvers*Hope u join us too:)
*bma-*hope u r doing fine Hun..waiting to hear how your ET goes...good luck!
*captain-*thanx for the info Hun..well its always nice when you have alternatives to shots...removes a little stress out of the situation...hope u are relaxing well...and hope the little beans have got their way inside the lining by now..!!
*lucie-*hope you are doing fine Hun:)
*starlight-*Thanx HUn!how are you and when is your next appt?


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> *starlight* thank you :hugs: I had my bloods done today at my doctors rather than go 2 hours to get them done BUT they didn't get my result back today as requested! So off to London again tomorrow for scan and bloods. They said if ok EC will be Sunday but I bet they're still high :dohh:
> 
> How are you doing??? Hope you're okay??
> 
> *mission* AMAZING news :happydance: so happy for you that you can get started :) 3 shot ouch :( but well worth it :)

Thanx Hun:)initially i was like three shots:dohh:!!!!But then as you said..WELL WORTH IT.....i wish we all get BFPs in our cycles...
i Hope you get to EC on sunday...fx'd your results come back fine Hun::)


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- yay! Glad you get to start. :) can't wait to hear your progress!

Scerena- sorry your levels haven't gone down. :hugs: 

AFM- I won't do an ET this cycle. Since my estrogen was too high. So I will be doing a FET and it should be the end of may


----------



## scerena

*mission* they said they usually rise before they come back down... They did say it can take a few days after stopping stims... If they're down tomorrow EC will be Sunday... They said its unlikely they will cancel they will more likely wait for my levels to go down, it's not just my cycle it's my recipients too and I feel bad :(

3 shots is a lot bless :hugs: would be amazing if we all got our bfps :)

*Bma* have you just had your estrogen retested then??? End of may is not long at all :)


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- please don't feel bad, this is out of your control. 
I haven't done a thing since Sunday! (Egg retrieval) :) I will call when I get my period and go from there.


----------



## mission_mommy

*bma-*am sorry Hun..just slipped out of my mind that your FET was later..welll..end of May is not far away...hope the discomfort is gone..are you feeling better down there??I'l be doing an FET too..so was just curious...do you know what meds you wil be taking before FET?
*scerena-*aww..dont feel bad Hun:hugs:.totally not your fault.its good news that they arent cancelling:)its just taking a little time...i hope sunday is your day[-o&lt;


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mission - yippee for starting...why are you freezing your embies? Are you doing PGD?

scerena - I have never heard of Estrogen being so high..wow! I thought BMA's was high at a little over 4k but over 20k...wow!


----------



## scerena

Thanks ladies :hugs:

*bma* thanks :hugs: it's jus so frustrating waiting and not knowing what will happen :(
When is af due???

*mission* Thanks Hun :hugs: what time do you have to do your jabs??

*ttcbaby* I'm not sure if they're measured different in the UK and US?


----------



## Bma11

Ttcbaby- I'm so glad you said something about the 20k estrogen level! Hehe I was thinking the same thing and thought "they HAVE to measure differently". 

Scerena- I know it is. :hugs: they said AF will come 10-14 days after ER. 

Missionmommy- no worries, I don't expect anyone to remember every detail :) and yes, I feel so much better. I never really had too much discomfort. Yesterday I forgot and lightly ran to grab my nephews ball and that didnt feel too good, but nothing excruciating . So, I don't know how soon but after AF comes I have to do the progestrone in oil shots, and ill be on the estrogen pills and patches. And then I guess before the ET ill be taking prednisone (steroid ) and then I'm sure ill have to continue the dang progestrone in oil shots. Dreading those. 

I sent the nursing staff at my clinic an edible arrangement on Monday to say thanks for helping me through this journey. I feel silly asking all the questions I do and calling three times a day! :haha: I know it's my right but I wanted them to know that the way they handled me was so comforting. Never making me feel stupid!


----------



## mission_mommy

*ttcbaby-*i was diagnosed with hypothyroidism in the initial screening ....so they decided on delaying ET. ..HYpothyroid does not affect ER but its not good for the embryo,...so they wanted the levels to come to normal ...my recent test was almost normal....:)But there is another issue:dohh:..i have a uterine polyp which needs to be removed....so they need me to have a period after ER to do a hysteroscopic removal and a period after that to do the ET..so it'l push my Et to JUly!!
*scerena-*i took my shots at 9 pm...have been taking lupron at the same time so decided on continuing the schedule:) it was easy..i have been icing so felt nthing...DH did one after the other ..he is a pro now::)

*bma-* thats so sweet Hun...they must have felt really good..everyone likes their work and help appreciated..i planned to do something similar after my cycle too:)
I know Hun..shots suck especially if IM...i gues the progesterone is IM right?i hope there is someone who can help doing them!!!Thankfully i have endometrin in my med list...so no shots:)
Well..once you have the embies inside you...u'l be happy to do anything to help them stick and stay safe:)..the sshots wil be a breeze:hugs:


----------



## Bma11

I had endometrin as well. In fact I have a ton of boxes from the last 3 IUI cycles on top of this ivf. Since I have to do a FET they said I'd have to do the progesterone in oil and yea it is IM :( BUT I'm definitely going to double check and try to weasel my way out of it. But if they insist then obviously I can just get over it!!! Lol you are right ill obviously do anything for my babies!


----------



## Frustrated1

*scerena* - I see that you are in London too! You're not getting treated at UCH by any chance are you? That is where we are. I believe they use ARGH for the ER, fertilisation and ET.


----------



## Bma11

UPDATE: I emailed the nurse to ask about my embryos. She said so far ALL 27 have matured, and to call on Monday to see how many the were able to freeze! I'm so happy. She said the ones that mature are usually the ones they freeze! WHOO hoo!

Scerena- good luck. FX for you.


----------



## FirstTry

Bma11 said:


> UPDATE: I emailed the nurse to ask about my embryos. She said so far ALL 27 have matured, and to call on Monday to see how many the were able to freeze! I'm so happy. She said the ones that mature are usually the ones they freeze! WHOO hoo!
> 
> Scerena- good luck. FX for you.

I just popped in here after a long absence and have to say HOLY SH*T, 27 embryos that are maturing may be the most I've ever heard of! Congratulations and I hope many of them make it to freeze.

By the way, some people think FETs can be more successful than fresh transfers, because your body has had a time to get back to normal after the hyper-stimulation, so don't see it as a bad thing.

Good luck!


----------



## Bma11

First try- exactly how I felt HOLY SHI* . Lol thank you! And the nurses kind of hinted that they like to do FET because it does give the body time to get back to normal. :) so thanks for the encouragement. 

So your FET it coming up! Good luck to you :) do you mind sharing a quick run down on how a FET works? I'm supposed to call with AF and then start PIO , eatrogen pills and patches and I just wonder when it all starts? Day 1..? Like day 1 if AF I start PIO and pills and patches etc?


----------



## FirstTry

Bma11 said:


> First try- exactly how I felt HOLY SHI* . Lol thank you! And the nurses kind of hinted that they like to do FET because it does give the body time to get back to normal. :) so thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> So your FET it coming up! Good luck to you :) do you mind sharing a quick run down on how a FET works? I'm supposed to call with AF and then start PIO , eatrogen pills and patches and I just wonder when it all starts? Day 1..? Like day 1 if AF I start PIO and pills and patches etc?

Let's see if I remember the specifics. I did a long protocol, so it started with 15-18 days of BCPs. Then, 4 days after stopping BCPs, I did baseline tests. All was good, so I started estrogen shots (but patches were a possibility too), 1 shot every 3rd day.

About 16 days later (they are controlling your cycle, so this can be longer or shorter...mine was based on when they had space on their surgery schedule for the transfer), being today, I went in for my pre-FET appointment. They did a scan to check my lining (looks good!) and took blood to check my hormone levels (haven't heard yet).

Assuming all is good, I will start daily PIO shots, while continuing the estrogen shot every 3rd day. Transfer is 5 days after pre-FET lining check (or 6 days for me because I asked to come in on Friday instead of Saturday). So, next Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## BabyLove1210

Haven't posted in a while...

Kismat - CONGRATS!! How exciting :wohoo:

Scerena - Hope your levels go down and you won't have to wait any longer! 

TTCbaby - Yay, the cyst is gone :happydance: Glad you finally get to start.

Captain - Congrants on being PUPO! Can't wait to hear good news from you.

Mission - how's stimming going... you started yesterday right?

BMA - OMG!! That is crazy and amazing! I hope they all make it to freeze and hopefully we can be TWW buddies. I will be trying my best not to POAS early but it is going to be sooo hard! I need someone telling me NO! 

I'm sure I am missing a few ppl, I really need to catch up. It's exciting following everyone's journey. I love to hear when someone gets a :bfp: It gives me hope and reminds me to really try and stay positive, no matter what happens!

AFM, my meds should be coming in today! I am leaving work early to go check (and wait) if they aren't there. I am about to start my last week of bcps and my u/s and med review is next Wed, May 8th. I can't believe I am so close to stimming and hopefully u/s looks good and I can start. If so, my first shot will be May 13th. :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Baby love- I hope so too! Good luck and hopefully you'll start may 13! And I'm so so sorry but I am not good at saying no to POAS. I actually have a ton of cheap pregnancy tests. :wacko: I don't know when I'll start testing but I'm sure it will be before my beta. Why wait? :haha: I just test because if its a negative I want to mentally prepare myself, most likely I will do the beta and then have to go to work and if I'm a little prepared and it's negative then I won't be a complete mess.


----------



## augustluvers

Well yesterday was my last BCP and this morning was my follow-up appointment to see if I can come in on Monday to start stimming... well upon completing my ultrasound it was not hard to see that I have a 32mm cyst in my right ovary. :cry: I knew something was wrong because I have been in pain for a few days. So right now we are waiting to see what happens. I'm waiting for a call from the FS to see what I'm going to do next. I'm really bummed as I know that this will postpone my cycle now. :cry:


----------



## mission_mommy

*augustluvers-*aww Honey...thats really sad...i wish u dint have to wait:(what do they plan to do to get rid of it...i hope they come up with a good plan...!:hugs:

*bma-*yay! 27 to freeze is a lottt....so happy for you Hun!!
i was prescribed endometrin before they knew they had to do FET,...so they might change mine too..but am ready for anything if i end up with a healthy baby or two...:baby::baby:
*firsttry-*hey! GL for your FET:)
*scerena-*waiting to hear from u Hun...hope u r doin fine!

*babylove-*heyyy Hun!!! My first stim was a breeze....Dh did it..i had three shots to take....and it was done in a minute...:) 
few more days and you are starting stims too..yay!:happydance:

*AFM-*after a few hours of my first shot i had a little cramping in the lower abdomen...now the cramping is gone but there is slight pain and discomfort over the rt.ovarian area....is it normal to feel that way ???i have endometrioma cysts on my ovaries:dohh:..i hope its not them that are causing it...am a little scared cause i read they might grow too...:(


----------



## augustluvers

thanks Mission Mommy ~ :hugs: They gave me no plan this morning at the office. They just said that they would call and inform me of the next step this afternoon. They still haven't called.

As for your injections. I used to cramp here and there after my shots. I pray your cyst don't grow. 

I wanted to share with you ladies that my sheltie (dog) had her puppies on May 1 at 2:30am. She had 4 (3 girls and a boy) however, sadly the boy didn't make it past 24 hours. Everything I read states that it's normal for one to two puppies to not make it, due to failure to thrive or infections/virus caught in the womb, but I was so bummed none the less. The remaining females are healthy, growing and eating a lot. I must say that it has been AMAZING watching the motherly instincts of my dog. :cloud9: I'll try to get a good picture and post it tonight.


----------



## augustluvers

Just got the call ~ "Stop the birth control and call on cycle day 1 to schedule ultrasound and bloodwork. Or Call if you don't get a period by May 22." 

I told the nurse that I don't understand why I would wait until May 22, if I'm stopping the birth control a period will come so more then likely day one will be on Sunday. So she said "just call whenever day one is." So I asked the nurse what the plan was in regards to the cyst. She said they didn't put anything in the chart. 

I feel at a loss of words. I have no idea what's going on. I have feeling like this.


----------



## Starlight2012

missionmommy - so happy that your appointment went well yesterday and that you are able to start now!! Yay!! Look forward to hearing about your appointment this weekend to see how your follies are growing :) Sorry to hear that you are feeling uncomfortable and unfortunately I have no experience to share with you - but I hope that it goes away soon and that all is well.

scerena - how frustrating that they didn't get the blood results back to you on the same day as requested. I hope your scan and bloods go well in London today :hugs: I have my fingers crossed for you that you'll be able to do the EC this weekend!

bma - sorry that you're not able to to do the ET this cycle, but end of May is soon approaching, so very excited for your FET! Glad that you are feeling pretty good after your EC. That is so sweet that you sent a treat over to your clinic, am sure they really appreciate it :) 27 matured embryos - wow, that is amazing!!!!

firsttry - your FET is ocming up in less than a week. have my fingers crossed for you and wishing you lots of luck!

babylove - you're getting really close now, you must be excited! so happy to hear that things are moving along on your end!

augustlovers - so sorry to hear about the cyst :( I hope that it resolves itself soon so that you can get things going. that is really frustrating about your conversatoin with the nurse - do you think that you could possible call back and get to talk to somoene else? That is ridiculous that they did not even document that you had a cyst?! so sorry you are going through this - I too would feel the same as you.


----------



## Starlight2012

AFM - I just had some blood tests and baseline u/s today. I don't get the results until the end of the month though! Next up is the HSG which will be next Thursday. The tests today went well and I really love the staff and the clinic is also esthetically pleasing, which is a huge difference to where I was before. I am definitely happy that we switched to a new place!


----------



## Bma11

Auvustluvers- I am so so sorry. How frustrating :hugs: I hope you get some answers. 

Missionmommy- I would report everything to your nursing staff. They need to know. It could be initial reaction or not. Please inform them, I wouldn't want anything negative to come from this. I had an initial reaction with the menopur and told them and they told me to please call if the symptoms continued! 

Starlight- good luck with everything :)


----------



## mission_mommy

*bma*- Just called my nurse and left her a voice message..waiting for her to call back.its only on the right side Hun...i was guessing its because my right ovary is stuck to my uterus cause of endo and any movement or change in the ovarian size could be causing the pain...though i dont know for sure whats going on:shrug:i hope am not reacting badly to the med because i dont want anything to delay my ER...:nope:

*augustluvers-*Thats so frustrating when they dont give you clear answers....i hope they know what they are doing and hope its the best for you HUn:hugs:

*starlight-*Thanks HUn:hugs:....well am waiting for my next appt too..its on sunday and i'l know how am responding:)
Wishing GL fr your HSG....i hope it comes out all clear::)Glad you liked your new clinic:)


----------



## mission_mommy

Just got a call from my nurse:) She says its all fine:) asked me to take a tylenol when ever i feel the pain...says my ovaries are getting into action..some people feel the pain..sooo...i just gotto bear it!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

BabyLove1210 said:


> Haven't posted in a while...
> 
> AFM, my meds should be coming in today! I am leaving work early to go check (and wait) if they aren't there. I am about to start my last week of bcps and my u/s and med review is next Wed, May 8th. I can't believe I am so close to stimming and hopefully u/s looks good and I can start. If so, my first shot will be May 13th. :happydance:

Woohoo for starting! 



augustluvers said:


> Well yesterday was my last BCP and this morning was my follow-up appointment to see if I can come in on Monday to start stimming... well upon completing my ultrasound it was not hard to see that I have a 32mm cyst in my right ovary. :cry: I knew something was wrong because I have been in pain for a few days. So right now we are waiting to see what happens. I'm waiting for a call from the FS to see what I'm going to do next. I'm really bummed as I know that this will postpone my cycle now. :cry:

Oh hun, I am so sorry...I have just finished going through this. Did they do your E2 level? Did you get that result? If it is elevated they will not aspirate it and will want to wait it out and let it go down. It took my cyst which was 23mm 3 weeks to go down while I was on meds for it...




Starlight2012 said:


> AFM - I just had some blood tests and baseline u/s today. I don't get the results until the end of the month though! Next up is the HSG which will be next Thursday. The tests today went well and I really love the staff and the clinic is also esthetically pleasing, which is a huge difference to where I was before. I am definitely happy that we switched to a new place!

awesome that you feel good about this new place hun! fxed!



mission_mommy said:


> Just got a call from my nurse:) She says its all fine:) asked me to take a tylenol when ever i feel the pain...says my ovaries are getting into action..some people feel the pain..sooo...i just gotto bear it!!

Glad to hear all is ok!

afm I head to florida tomorrow to hopefully start stimming. I will do a scan and bw once I get in and will get the go ahead to start once all is clear! Geez after all of this , I do hope all is clear!


----------



## scerena

Hey ladies not brilliant news BUT goodish news... 
My levels dropped from 33000 yesterday to 24000 today... It has to be 20000 or below in order to have EC, so back to London tomorrow and if all is well with my bloods tomorrow then EC will be on Tuesday so please please please keep your fingers crossed for me 


*Bma* 27 embies well done you :) I'm so happy for you that you have so many to freeze :)

*babylove*mgl with your u/s I really hope that you get to start stimming come may 13th :)

*frustrated1* I'm with the Lister clinic in London Hun :)

*mission* I'm glad that you've done your first shot :) I use to feel pains in my ovaries :)

*augustluvers* sorry to hear about the cyst :hugs: I hope that your af arrives ASAP and that you can get some answers how frustrating :hugs:

*starlight* switching clinics was the best thing that I done ever also :) I'm glad that they're doing all these tests for you :hugs: things are looking up for you :)

*ttcbaby* I hope that everything will be clear and that you get the go ahead Hun it's been a long wait for you :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- that is good news! FX that it keeps on going down! 

Ttcbaby- looking forward to your update!! :) 

AFM- so, egg retrieval was last Sunday. They told me to expect AF 10-14 days... Like normal after ovulation. Guess what?!? It's here today, not even a week later just 6 days. I'm taking this as a very good sign. So far it's light bleeding so I'm assuming it is AF at least! Ill call on Monday and start the cycle to my FET! I'm so excited. :happydance:


----------



## scerena

*Bma* I hope they drop below 22000 tomorrow fx'd!!! Yh that was QUICK :happydance: not much waiting around at all for you bless :) I'm so happy you can have your embie(s) back inside in no time :)


----------



## Bma11

Will you be doing a fresh cycle? Or FET? I ask because of the eatrogen ... They didnt give me an option to "coast" or give me any meds to lower estrogen. Just a lupron shot and a FET. 

Augustluvers- how is your dog and her puppies doing? I read that sentence and I feel like it is grammatically incorrect...but I can't find another way to word it right now...LOL :dohh:


----------



## scerena

*Bma* a fresh cycle, I think that's why they coasted me to get the levels back where they should be, they've also given me some tablets to start taking from trigger day to help prevent OHSS... I hope nothing else goes wrong as I don't have the money for an FET :(

You just be well excited as things are going to happen much quicker than you originally thought :)


----------



## Bma11

Ohh okay. Well I don't think I have to pay since it was converted... Well let's just say I better not have to! Lol


----------



## scerena

*Bma* yes it's probably different where you are, they haven't mentioned anything about it so Im gathering things will be okay fx'd!

Is you af painful?


----------



## Bma11

Actually not at all! I had a cramp this morning literally one cramp, and didn't think anything of it. :shrug: it actually doesn't even feel like my periods used to before my laparoscopy. Before laparacopy day 1, I'd just feel dull ache nothing to complain about at all... After laparoscopy they hurt. Cramped bad and had to take Ibprofen every 6 hours etc... I'm hoping this is a real period and not just some weird break through bleeding. I think I can feel a little ache wanting to come on so maybe by the end of the day or tomorrow ill k ow for sure by what I'm feeling like. :)


----------



## mission_mommy

heyyy everyone!!!!
My right side has been aching like hell...could not fall asleep without taking a tylenol....woke up in the morning and had that pain again..its kind of like a sharp continuous pain .... my right ovary is stuck to the uterus and the stretching might be causing it...:(
Its alright when i take a tylenol..but am scared taking the meds would somehow harm the quality of my eggs..i dont know if it does, but all these thoughts keep coming in my mind...i might have to take tylenol every 6 hours til the time of ER...and thats scaring me....
I have my first scan post-stim tommorow...waiting to see how my ovaries are doing..what to expect after 3 days of stimming..does it tell you the number of follicles to expect at the end????
*Bma-*Its Awesome that you'l be getting to do your FET sooner...so Happy for you HUn!
*scerena-*Great News! i wish you dint have to wait so much....but i hope your ER goes really well.Did you take any med when you had those pains? 
*ttcbaby-*How is it going Hun??Hope you get to start today:)

Hope al the other ladies are doing fine::)


----------



## scerena

*bma* I'm glad it isn't hurting you that is a bonus :) I'm sure it's your af as you've released your eggs now :)


----------



## scerena

*mission* I was taking paracetamol as I wasn't very well, I know I was allowed paracetamol but I would ask before taking them. My pains weren't like hurtful though I could just feel things going on in my ovaries if you know what I mean??? I would ask tomorrow if you're in actual pain :hugs:

Gl with your scan tomorrow, here they don't tell you how many until they're over 10mm, they just said I had loads of little ones, not sure how it works where you are? Bma use to get a follicle report though :)
Plus more follicles might catch up- I went from 5-17 (possibly 21 follicles) gl :flower:


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- I doubt Tylenol will do anything to your eggs but definitely ask because you'll be taking it every 6 hours. It's safe when you actually get pregnant so why not before? That's my logic. When I reacted to the menopur I took more than recommended amount of excedrine migraine and my nurse said whatever I take is fine at that point. 
I'm sorry you are in pain. The only thing j can say its it's for a good cause! :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you scerena and bma...your replies make me feel a lot better...:hugs::hugs:
yeah..my nurse said it was ok to take when needed ..But i was a little worried!!
You are right Bma, i think if its safe during pregnancy it should be now as wel!!:)


----------



## ttcbaby117

mission - I believe they are right tylenol is ok to take. Sorry you are having this pain though. I dont know what to expect after 3 days of stimming but I am curious to know myself.

BMA - that is so awesome, i am so happy you are will get started sooner rather than later!

Scerena - I am with you...I want no more issues for you! I do hope all works out and you can do the ER very soon!

AFM - my E2 is at 34 so I am to start stimming tonight...yipee for no more cysts.


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* yaaaaaaaay :happydance: so happy for you that you can FINALLY get going :happydance: can't wait to follow your journey :) when is your first scan???
And thanks Hun :hugs:

*mission* glad you spoke to your nurse :hugs: fx'd the pain eases for you :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

*scerena-*Thanx hun:hugs:
*ttcbaby-*yayyy!!for starting :happydance: What meds are you on Hun??


----------



## Frustrated1

*Scerena* - ah, not at the same one as me then. Thought that would be too much of a coincidence! Fingers' crossed for EC next week!


----------



## scerena

EC IS TUESDAY AT LAST :wohoo:
Levels dropped from 24,000 yesterday to 10,498 today :)

I trigger tonight at 11 :happydance:

I'm so scared now- as I'm egg sharing I need a minimum of 8 eggs (4 each) if not I will donate all to my recipient and do my own cycle next time... This worries me after everything I have been through I just hope we both get some eggs on Tuesday.... So praying I've made enough!!!
Then the scary part waiting to hear how many fertilise ahhhhh and then if they make it to transfer OMG SCARED!!!!

*frustrated1* ahhh that would have been a coincidence :) how are you???

*mission* how did your scan go???

*hope everyone else is having a Lovely weekend *


----------



## ttcbaby117

scerena said:


> *ttcbaby* yaaaaaaaay :happydance: so happy for you that you can FINALLY get going :happydance: can't wait to follow your journey :) when is your first scan???
> And thanks Hun :hugs:
> 
> *mission* glad you spoke to your nurse :hugs: fx'd the pain eases for you :hugs:

My first scan is on Tuesday after 3 days of stimming.



mission_mommy said:


> *scerena-*Thanx hun:hugs:
> *ttcbaby-*yayyy!!for starting :happydance: What meds are you on Hun??

I am stimming with Gonal F and Menapur...one day down about 9 more to go!



scerena said:


> EC IS TUESDAY AT LAST :wohoo:
> Levels dropped from 24,000 yesterday to 10,498 today :)
> 
> I trigger tonight at 11 :happydance:
> 
> I'm so scared now- as I'm egg sharing I need a minimum of 8 eggs (4 each) if not I will donate all to my recipient and do my own cycle next time... This worries me after everything I have been through I just hope we both get some eggs on Tuesday.... So praying I've made enough!!!
> Then the scary part waiting to hear how many fertilise ahhhhh and then if they make it to transfer OMG SCARED!!!!
> 
> *frustrated1* ahhh that would have been a coincidence :) how are you???
> 
> *mission* how did your scan go???
> 
> *hope everyone else is having a Lovely weekend *

I do think with those high E2 numbers that you will have more than 8 eggies hun....BMA's E2 was a little over 4000 and she got 30 eggs! I am so excited for you...please let us know how everything goes!! What are you triggering with?


AFM - Due to not having my correct needles last night I ended up taking my first IVF meds, gonal f and menapur at 10 pm instead of 9pm. Now my question is, should I continue to take it at 10 pm or move back to 9pm tonight?


----------



## mission_mommy

heyy everyone!
I am really upset after my scan:cry: .I dnt know how this could happen but i already have 2 very large follicles on my lft ovary...the largest being 17mm and 24mm..thats very unusual ...the nurse was shocked too...she said it never happens so fast...the right ovary has many smal ones but the left has 2 large ones...they'l mosty cancel my cycle:cry:..they said i might have overresponded or the dose was a lott for me..they might have to start again with a small dose...they are waiting on my estrogen levels to know whats actually goin on..if its really a follicle or cysts which they missed out last time...
this is soooo frustrating and heartbreaking:cry:
Waiting on the call from my nurse to know what to do next..am just too scared !


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> EC IS TUESDAY AT LAST :wohoo:
> Levels dropped from 24,000 yesterday to 10,498 today :)
> 
> I trigger tonight at 11 :happydance:
> 
> I'm so scared now- as I'm egg sharing I need a minimum of 8 eggs (4 each) if not I will donate all to my recipient and do my own cycle next time... This worries me after everything I have been through I just hope we both get some eggs on Tuesday.... So praying I've made enough!!!
> Then the scary part waiting to hear how many fertilise ahhhhh and then if they make it to transfer OMG SCARED!!!!
> 
> *frustrated1* ahhh that would have been a coincidence :) how are you???
> 
> *mission* how did your scan go?
> 
> *hope everyone else is having a Lovely weekend *

Congrats Hun..really happy for you..Hope you get a lott to keep and share:):hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

*ttcbaby-*i guess its best to continue at the same time Hun:)Hpe you are feeling Good:)


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* Tuesday is so soon :) how are you finding the Stims??? I would continue at the same time and ask at your scan if its okay to change your time Hun :hugs:

I think E2 is measured different here and in the US?
I'm triggering with ovitrelle Hun :)

*mission* thanks Hun :hugs: I so hope that they call ASAP with your results bless you :hugs: wow if they're follicles that was very quick!!!! What dose have you been taking? :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls~ :hi: :hugs: I'm lost as I haven't been able to log on since Friday morning when I gave my last update. I ended up working until 11:30pm on Friday and then I was all day out yesterday with a bachelorette party. Anyway...

AFM ~ I started spotting about 3 hours ago. So by morning the :witch: will be here which means that I have to call and schedule an ultrasound and bloodwork appointment. I don't understand why, I highly doubt that the cyst will be gone. I feel like I'm going to have to go for this appointment only to be turned away to wait for the cyst to go away :shrug: sounds likes a waste to me. :shrug:

Secerna ~ Good luck with the trigger tonight and EC on Tuesday :hugs:

Mission, BMA, Frustrated, TTCbaby and everyone else how are you are all making out?


----------



## ttcbaby117

August - I am so sorry you have to deal with this. I know that sometimes af can help dissolve the cyst so maybe that is what they are hoping so...Also, it is possible they would like to see if it decreased in size and by how much so they can kinda see what rate it is going at ya know. Please let us know how it goes tomorrow.

mission - sorry to hear that hun, you have been stimming since friday so only 3 days...wow...I guess once you see your E2 numbers they will know what to do. I am sorry you are going thorough this.

scerena - I am really hoping you have tons of eggies to share hun!


----------



## scerena

*augustluvers* I agree with what Ttcbaby said as to why they want you to go back in :hugs: I hope that cyst is gone or shrinking :hugs:
Thanks for the gl :hugs:

*ttcbaby* thanks I hope so!! How have you found the Stims- any side effects???


----------



## Bma11

Ttcbaby- I don't know the logic behind this but my nurse told me to take the shots between 6-9:30 pm. So I planned on doing them at 9:15. Some nights I did it at 8:30 or 8:45, and I did fine. 

Scerena- :yipee: finally! Fx for lots of eggs! :)

Missionmommy- :hugs: I'm so sorry!

Augustluvers- :hugs: I hope it did shrink & what ttcbaby said :) 

AFM- I will know by today my plan. AF has been heavy but not painful at all. I'm very surprised. Thinking I'm completely healed from my laparoscopy in jan. I'm excited to get the ball rolling again.


----------



## scerena

*Bma* glad you af wasn't painful :) I look forward to hearing your plan today :)


----------



## Bma11

My appointment is tomorrow! :happydance:
Don't know much yet. I won't be on BCP though

Oh! They were able to freeze 13!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Screna - some s/e...the menapur makes me fell slightly nauseaus but that goes away within the hour. Other than that, I am having a lot of rear end pressure which I get sometimes after I have a stimulated cycle, but this doesn't usually happen when I start stimming....so i am dealing with that so not so bad.


----------



## mission_mommy

heyy ladies!!
i was asked to continue with the same dose til my next scan tuesday...i dont understand why they are continuing with the same dose...i am scared i'l just end up with few follicles and being triggered very soon....
i did not talk to my nurse yet so dont know the reason why the want me to continue and what my blood work was like yesterday..just got instructions to continue the same dose from an on-cal nurse yesterday!!
anyone ever heard such a thing about fllicles growing so fast???
also my dose is 150iu..it isnt very high...its an average dose..the high being 300 of follistim...i dont know why my ovaries are over-responding??i am scared thet if i trigger very early then i might get immature eggs....this is so stresfull !!am praying my nurse gives me a reason to be positive!
*ttcbaby-*am waiting to hear those numbers too...hows ur stimmin going?when is ur scaan?
*bma-*wow Hun..Gl with starting :)
*scerena*-yayy!finaly...wishing you lotts of good eggies:)Gl Hun:)
*august-*wishing your cyst goes away soon!!


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- I don't have any experience with that. I wonder why they wouldn't have you go down a bit? Hopefully everything works in your favor. Fx for you!!


----------



## Starlight2012

mission mommy - ahh that is so stressful, I hope you get good news from your nurse and all goes well!!

scerena - so happy that your levels got down and that you are going to have your transfer on Tuesday - omg that is tomorrow!!!! I have my fingers crossed for you that you have lots and lots of follies!

AFM - not much new!! Just following along your journies while I wait :) I have my HSG this Thursday, so hope that doesn't hurt as much as the first one!

ttcbaby - that is amazing that you are finally able to start stimming, woot woot!

bma - that is fantastic that you may be able to start way earlier than expected - how exciting!

august - i hope your scan shows that your cyst is either smaller or gone!


----------



## mission_mommy

Heyyy Girls!!
I heard back from my nurse and THANK GOD everything is fine!!:happydance:she said am responding well and that the largest one may be a dominant one which we shall have to sacrifice...other thaan that she said everything loks good..i have 17 others growing up slowly...so they wil continue stimming till they grow:)
It was all the fault of the nurse who did my u/s..she told me things like..this is very unusual..they may cancel the cycle and all..i cried soo much yesterday...and the way she ssaid it was like she knew it for sure...how could they do that:shrug:
i was soo worried..cant thank God enough!! am waiting to see howw tommorows scan goes..i hope the resst continue to groww.
My estradiol level on day 4 was 345..is it nrmal??? can someone who already stimmed give me their day 4 number..bma,scerena..anyone?

*starlight-*Gl fr your HSG Hun:)


----------



## ttcbaby117

What a horrible nurse...I swear did she take an insensitivity pill? I go in tomorrow to see how everything is progressing...


----------



## mission_mommy

ttcbaby117 said:


> What a horrible nurse...I swear did she take an insensitivity pill? I go in tomorrow to see how everything is progressing...

yes Hun.. i dint expect this from a nurse who knows what ivf is like..with so much time, money and emotions invested into this,the least we can expect from them is to be a little sensitive !!

Hope your scan goes really well .waiting to hear about it !..am excited about mine too..fx'd both our scanss go well:)


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- yay! Fx for you! 
Also on day 3 my estrogen was 288 and then after 5 days of stims I was 1363. I'm not really a good indicator to follow. 

Scerena- good luck tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear how many they get!!!

Starlight- just curious... Why are you doing an hsg? I must have missed your update , you are doing Ivf?


----------



## Bma11

Only this would happen to me. I am covered in hives, my lip is swelling and my throat feels funny and I'm at the urgent care. 

I honestly think it was stress and anxiety over the baby shower they had for my sister Sunday. Lots of pregnant girls there :shrug:

BUT FET is scheduled for MAY 30th. :happydance:
I'm sure ill be put in estrogen pills and patches today!

CAPTAIN- I'd love to hear an update from you! Been thinking of you !!! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies, sorry for the lack of personals but a quick update on how I got on today-


EC was okay, had 9 eggs collected... Out of all them follicles! BUT I am keeping them all as my recipient could not proceed... They couldn't tell me details but there was a change of circumstances for her... This news was disappointing for me :cry: like they said though at least I have 9 eggs rather than 5 so that is good!
So, I will get my fertilisation report tomorrow between 9am and 11am so fx'd!!! I'm scared they are all immature eggs ahhhhhh so scary this part!!!
We are having ICSI too...


----------



## mission_mommy

*bma-*Aww...hope yu get well soon Hun:hugs: .and wowww! may 30 is really not far away... thats so excitinggg!!!
*scerena-* heyyy Hun...!!dont worry:hugs:...al we need is one good embie to work..i hope all of them fertilise nicely though...are they planning on a day 3 transfer of day 5?waiting to hear from you how the fertilization goes:)
*ttcbaby-*hope everything went well in your scan..waiting to hear from you:)
*AFM-*my day 5 scan went well...the RE herself did it as we were very worried...she now thinks the 24 mm thing is just a cyst and not a follicle...she said everything looks good and i have 11 on the right and 17 on left:happydance: ..only 2 were measurable at about 11-12 mm..they have decreased my dose to 100iu follistim now!!my e2 levels are rising though but its fine as am doing an FET!!

Hello to all the other ladies..hope everyone is doing fine...:hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- can't wait to hear how many fertilize! Sorry your receipt can't receive, what does that mean for you? Fx they all fertilize! 

Mission mommy- yay! Looking good :) glad everything is going well 

TTC baby- hope everything is going well. 

AFM- I got a steroid shot and I'm feeling better. My top lip is still swollen. More than it was , hopefully it gets better. I have to take prednisone as well and the nurse told me this was okay. Also- I did start my pills and patches today! WHOO hoo ! Mayb30 will be here before I know it. 

Oh! The steroid shot was intramuscular and it didn't hurt at all. So, I'm not so scared to take the progesterone In oil shots anymore.


----------



## ttcbaby117

BMA - glad you are ok...so strange...did you figure out what caused it?

mission - my e2 on day 3 was 135....not sure what that means. What were your E2 levels at?

scerena - I know it is sad for the woman you were donating to but I am happy you get to keep them as it will increase your chances

afmTodays scan went well...I have about 6 on each side and 2 on the right are about 12 and the rest are around 9. My E2 was 135 but my lining is what has me concerned it is already at 12 mm....not sure what to make of that!


----------



## mission_mommy

ttcbaby117 said:


> BMA - glad you are ok...so strange...did you figure out what caused it?
> 
> mission - my e2 on day 3 was 135....not sure what that means. What were your E2 levels at?
> 
> scerena - I know it is sad for the woman you were donating to but I am happy you get to keep them as it will increase your chances
> 
> afmTodays scan went well...I have about 6 on each side and 2 on the right are about 12 and the rest are around 9. My E2 was 135 but my lining is what has me concerned it is already at 12 mm....not sure what to make of that!

Glad your scan went well :) My day 3 E2 was around 346...my Re tld that anything above 100 is good for day 3...it means the follicles are growing:)
i have no idea how my lining was..they arent concerned about it as am doing an FET..! were they worried about it??did they change your dosage?


----------



## captainj1

I caved in and tested today with a frer and got a BFN. Given I'm 7dp5dt I'm pretty sure it hasn't worked. I'm very sad. 

X


----------



## Bma11

captainj1 said:


> I caved in and tested today with a frer and got a BFN. Given I'm 7dp5dt I'm pretty sure it hasn't worked. I'm very sad.
> 
> X

Captain I found this on this website & wanted to share with you


This is what happens in a 5dt :

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

I hope this gives you some hope :hugs: I'm praying for you!!!


----------



## captainj1

Thanks BMA. I will test again at 12dpt which is the OTD that the clinic gave me, assuming AF doesnt arrive by then. but I'm still not very hopeful. One of blasts was hatching on transfer day so I think it would show up by now on a sensitive test. X


----------



## TooExcited

Keep the faith captainj - I have been thinking of you xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mission - thanks for telling me that it does make me feel better. They down seem concerned with my lining all she said was that it was 12 mm and it is OK because it is new lining cuz I had AF.

Captain - so sorry to hear that hun, I hope it is just a shy BFP.


----------



## Bma11

Captain- I hate that you are feeling like this because it is so possible that it is just too early. I've been on a support group on Facebook where the lady took a test on beta testing day to prepare herself and it was negative and the beta was positive. I do hope it's a shy bfp like TTC baby said. This is so tough and what I've gathered is every woman's body secrets the hcg differently. My cousin never got a bfp on the 5 days sooner test, she always has to miss AF. :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

BMA~ Boo for the hives but I'm glad that your steriod shot is helping you. I can't wait for your FET on May 30th! :happydance::hugs:

Captain ~ I'm sorry you got a :bfn: but it's still way too early. Please don't lose your hope. Like the girls mentioned, it's probably just a shy bfp :hugs:

Scerena ~ I'm glad to hear you did well during your EC. 9 follicles gives you are better chance at having more embryos :happydance:I can't wait for your fertilization report!

Mission ~ I'm glad your scan went well! How many days have you been stimming for?

Ttcbaby~ Yay! I'm so glad to hear from you. I don't know much about E2 levels as I'm never told anything about this. I just get a call that instructs me on what meds to take and how much :wacko: I'm sure if your lining being at 12mm was a concern they would have brought it up :shrug:

Starlight ~ how are you dear? 

AFM ~ I had my cd 3 ultrasound and bloodwork today. The cyst is still there lingering. My IVF nurse told me that its considered a "remaining" cyst and that sometimes the doctor will proceed with the cycle if the estrogen levels are within normal range. So we shall see. I'm waiting for the "call." :haha:


----------



## scerena

Sorry I haven't updated all day :dohh:

Fert report-
9 eggs collected
7 injected
4 fertilised 

Egg collection is provisionally booked for Friday (day 3)... If on Friday morning there are 3/4 doing good then they will push to blast... either way I hope two make it for either day as I want two put back 

*Bma* it just means that I got to keep all 9 eggs to myself :hugs: lad your shot didn't hurt :) can't wait for your transfer :)

*ttcbaby* your follicle count is really good :) I'm glad they said your lining is okay too :hugs:

*captain* sorry about the bfn I am praying that it's a so bfp for you :hugs::hugs:

*Augustluvers* gl with the call I hope that you can get going :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

I got the "call" and well I'm not starting :cry: I have to start the BCP again tonight and I go back on May 28th! I'm really disappointed even though I knew this would be the case. I can't stop :cry: I feel like an idiot!


----------



## mission_mommy

*augustluvers-*feels so sorry for you Hun.:hugs:..! I my case a cyst was missed as it was too small and now its 26mm and it keeps growing along with the follicles,,...so its better they are getting rid of your completely...may 28th wil be here in no time...:)
its been 6 days since i started stimming!
*scerena-*Hope you get to put 2 in:hugs:fx'd
*bma*hope you are feeling better by now!:hugs:
*captain-*Dont you worry Hun ..guess you tested a little early!waiting to hear about your BFP soon:)
*ttcbaby-*If they arent concerned ,you shouldnt be worrying HUn...hope we fare better in our scans tommorow:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

August - So sorry hun, I completely know how that feels as I just went through it. I was delayed by 3 weeks due to my cyst. I didnt take BCPs though I took Aygestin to try to dissolve the cyst. Was your E2 high?

Scerena - I will pray for 2 strong ones to transfer back!

mission - yes I agree! I am trying not to worry to much!

AFM - I have another scan and bw tomorrow. I am getting really worried that this might not work....I know I shouldnt have these feelings and I dont know if this it he meds talking but I just feel afraid....


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- don't feel like an idiot. There's no reason :hugs: praying for you hun, may 28 will come fast!

Scerena- praying for you & those embies!! :hugs: 

Ttcbaby- :hugs: we all have days like this. 

Good luck ttcbaby and mission mommy on your scans! Hope y'all aren't too uncomfortable with all those follicles , well ttcbaby I know you are but hope the Tylenol continues to help!

AFM- I'm all better! Yay! Still on prednisone . Just waiting for may 30 :coffee: estrogen pills and patches are easy enough. I go in Tuesday for another ultrasound and blood work. :)


----------



## Oculi83

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join you?

My hubby and I are 'unexplained'. 

We tried 3 IUIs but none of them was successful. So, we've decided to move on to IVF.

We already went through all the checkups and signing of the forms. Now, I'm just waiting for AF so we can get started (should be any day now). I'm so excited!

Good luck, a lot of strength, and lots and lots of baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Bma11

Hi oculi!! Good luck, what protocol & meds are you going to be on?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bma- glad you are doing better. 

Ocu - welcome


----------



## Oculi83

Bma, thanks! My protocol is called 'gnrh antagonist'. I'm not sure yet what meds I'll be on but I'll update as soon as I know more. All in all I'll only be injecting meds for abt 11 days. No idea if that's normal or not.

Ttcbaby, thanks!:)


----------



## BabyLove1210

TTC - GL today!

Scerena - FX'd you get to put 2 back, is it still looking like tomorrow for ET?

Startlight - GL today!

August - So sorry! Nothing's worse than being told you have to wait longer when you feel like you've waited forever already :hugs: 

Captain - So sorry about your BFN :hugs: I'm with the other girls though, maybe it was just too early.

Oculi - Welcome! Sounds a little like the one I am on, I will only stim for about 10 days.

BMA - Glad you're hives are gone! It's crazy how our bodies react sometimes. Yay for your FET being scheduled, and it's soo close! If I stay on course, my transfer will be a few days after yours.

AFM - I went for my ultrasound yesterday and everything looks good! I got the okay to start on Monday. She said I will down reg with Ganirelix Mon-Wed, and as long as I have a period by Friday AM I can start stims Friday PM. I'll be on 225IU Follistim with a low dose HCG shot as well. :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Oculi83 said:


> Bma, thanks! My protocol is called 'gnrh antagonist'. I'm not sure yet what meds I'll be on but I'll update as soon as I know more. All in all I'll only be injecting meds for abt 11 days. No idea if that's normal or not.
> 
> Ttcbaby, thanks!:)

I was supposed to stim for 10 days and only made it 9. :) sounds like you are on the same protocol I was as well! :happydance:


Baby love- yay! Can't wait for you to start and we will be TWW buddies. ;)

Scerena- I'm so excited for you! How are you feeling? 

Ttcbaby- can't wait for an update! 

Augustluvers- hope you are feeling a little bit better today. :hugs:

Captain- thinking of you. :hugs: are you waiting to test again on the 12th or did you cave again? I have everything crossed that you get your bfp!


----------



## scerena

*bma* hey Hun, feeling quite sore and lack of bowel movements so I have just got something to sort that issue out hopefully it works!!!
Hope everything's going well with you and your scan Tuesday is ok :)

*oculi* welcome to the thread :flower:

*ttcbaby* them feelings are so normal Hun :hugs: hope your scan goes well today :hugs:

*babylove* yes ET is scheduled for tomorrow unless I hear by 9.30 that they're going to blast, otherwise it is tomorrow :)
Brilliant news that you get to start now :happydance:

*mission* thanks, how's things going with you??? :hugs:

*august* so sorry to hear that Hun :hugs: I really hope that time goes quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## captainj1

thanks girls. i'm definitely not going to test until monday morning which is when the clinic said to test. I'm getting lots of cramps/twinges and loads of watery CM so i think AF would be here if it weren't for the crinone. I'm still a bit teary about it all but also have been thinking ahead to a likely FET date and end of June doesn't feel too far away to be trying again. i know how lucky i am to have 5 frosties.
x


----------



## Oculi83

Bma, wow, I wouldn't mind stimming for just 9 days as well! :) 

Scerena, good luck for your ET! How exciting! :)


----------



## FirstTry

Just got back from transfer :thumbup:


----------



## Bma11

First try- :happydance: I'm guessing your profile pic is the 2 embies they transferred? I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

:Hi: ladies...my scan went well today:happydance:everything looks fine..they have called me again tommorow..i might be triggering soon!!
very excited about it:wohoo:
E2 was 2008 and have 5 follies each on both the ovaries which are above 11mm and 15 less than 10mm..!

*oculi83-*Welcome:flower: Glad you joined us:)

*Bma-*heyy Hun...getting really uncomfortable down there..i am on painkillers every few hours ,so thats keeping the pain at bay. It gets tender down there after bowel movements though..!you must be ssoo excited about your FET!!glad u are feeling better now:)

*scerena-*- hii...am doing fine..waiting for stimming to get finished fast:)Gl for the ET tomorrow...:hugs:

*captain*Dont lose hope Hun:hugs:It must be soo frustrating for you not knowing exactly...!Was just looking around other forums and many women had watery cm and twinges in their TWW and they ended up being pregnant....so you are stil very much in the game...Waiting to hear from you on monday..wil pray for you!:hugs:

*ttcbaby-*hope you are doing good!how did your second scan go?

*babylove-*yayy!you'l be starting soon..i am on low dose hcg and follistim too...but i had lupron as wel...:)


----------



## mission_mommy

FirstTry said:


> Just got back from transfer :thumbup:

Congrats on being PUPO:)...:happydance:


----------



## scerena

IM HAVING A 5 DAY TRANSFER :) she said it will be so difficult to choose the best embies today as they all look really good and they want the one with the best potential...

All 4 embies are doing very well...
They grade from grade 1-4 with 1 being the highest... All 4 are grade 1 :)
So far there is one 7cell 
And 3 8 cells, they were all 4 cells yesterday so they're doubling nicely she said....

I said will I be allowed two back and she said probably not if blast transfer... I'm not happy about that... I will be discussing on the day...
Anyhow Im having transfer on Sunday IF they make it fx'd [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I said will they make it and she said they're developing very nicely, if they were slow they would have put them back, she said if they're going to develop it wouldn't make a difference being in the dish or inside me, she said they are doing very well...

*first* did you have a day 3 or 5 transfer??? Congrats on being PUPO :)

*mission* brilliant news I can't wait for you to trigger :happydance: everything sounds right on track :)


----------



## FirstTry

scerena said:


> IM HAVING A 5 DAY TRANSFER :) she said it will be so difficult to choose the best embies today as they all look really good and they want the one with the best potential...
> 
> All 4 embies are doing very well...
> They grade from grade 1-4 with 1 being the highest... All 4 are grade 1 :)
> So far there is one 7cell
> And 3 8 cells, they were all 4 cells yesterday so they're doubling nicely she said....
> 
> I said will I be allowed two back and she said probably not if blast transfer... I'm not happy about that... I will be discussing on the day...
> Anyhow Im having transfer on Sunday IF they make it fx'd [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I said will they make it and she said they're developing very nicely, if they were slow they would have put them back, she said if they're going to develop it wouldn't make a difference being in the dish or inside me, she said they are doing very well...
> 
> *first* did you have a day 3 or 5 transfer??? Congrats on being PUPO :)
> 
> *mission* brilliant news I can't wait for you to trigger :happydance: everything sounds right on track :)

These blasts were frozen on day 5 or 6. I transfered one fresh blast on day 5. That resulted in m/c at 7weeks1day. Then, transfered one for my first FET; chemical pregnancy. Because of the two failures, I transferred 2 this time. For me, it's unlikely they'll both be viable.

But we were on board with transferring one earlier, because of the risks of twin pregnancy, including preterm birth. And I'd really like to avoid a c-section. Just some things to consider if this is your first IVF cycle.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- yay! I'm glad you are able to have some relief, I can't imagine your pain, I remember mine but I know it's nothing what you are feeling!

Scerena- awesome, just awesome news!!!!! I'm so happy for you and those strong embies! And I'd definitely talk with them about putting two back if that's is what you truly want, :)


----------



## Frustrated1

*Scerena* - That is fantastic news! Good luck for Sunday. :happydance: From what I've read about treatment in the UK they seem very reluctant to put back two blasts unless you're over a certain age or have already had a number of failed IVF attempts or they are of a low grade. I seem to recall that the NICE guidelines from Feb 2013 and the consultation paper from 2011 or 2012 said something along those lines. It's something I've been looking into as I'd rather have two blasts (assuming I get any!) put back first time round to give us the optimum chances of success. The NHS certainly won't allow it though :nope:. In any event, my fingers are crossed for you and I look forward to hearing your update after the transfer.


----------



## Ana8225

ME- 34- normal , everything is fine
DH- 34- low sperm count, and mobilty
:wedding:

Hi Girls! :winkwink:

I am new to this site. My husband and I have been TTC for over a year. However for seven years we have always had unprotexted sex. So I knew something was wrong when we were TTC, and I wasn't getting pregnant. This mothers day . May 10th, is my ER.. Today was my last sono gram and I have over 26 follies. However 10 of them are doing nothing... :growlmad: the others are 15 and above. My biggest follie is a 20! :happydance: Please send happy baby thoughts my way... it's a crucial time. I am happy to be on the journey with so many woman who just want to be mothers! I wish all the best of luck and prayers! We all want the same thing and thats a :bfp:

Here are my stats:
IVF#1- 300 iui of Gonal, 10 units of Lo hcg, and 250 mg of gainerelex, I cycled for a total of eight days. I have a total of 26 follies, 10 are 10 and below. Tonight is my trigger shot! :headspin:.. ( really tired of these needles)... :wacko:](*,)

I am doing a freeze all... so I will keep you guys posted! Good luck everyone!!! 
:dust:


----------



## Bma11

Welcome Ana8225. Good luck at ER. :) so, you will be doing a FET , is that what you mean when you say you are doing a freeze all? Anyway, fx for you!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

scerena - that is awesome news!!!!!!! Fxed for sunday!
ana - good luck and welcome!

afm - scan went ok....I have 5-6 on the left but my right ovary has a dominant follcile which is not allowing any others to grow so it doesnt look like we will get the count we wanted. They have increased my gonal f to 225 and I will go back in on Sunday.


----------



## mission_mommy

*Ana-*Welcome to the thread..:flower: my ER is on monday or tuesday:) mine is a freeze all too..Good luck for your ER..waiting to hear how yours goes:)

*scerena-*Thats wonderful news Hun:hugs:...all of grade A..woww...My clinic does only 5 day transfers as they believe it gives better chances of success...::)Hope you get to put in two:)

*Bma-*yes Hun..the pain gaave me a hard time through the stims but am happy that am making many follies and RE is happy with everything til now...:)
Hows everything with you?when are you starting your progesterone sshots?
just 20 days to go for your FET..u must be sooo excited!!!

*ttcbaby-*goodluck for sunday Hun:)Dont you worry...there was a dominant follicle on my left ovary too and others werent growing but they did in a few days and caught up with the others..hope the same happens with you:):hugs:

*AFM-*I had a scan today and 7 follies greater than 10mm on each side..largest is 16mm::)..so around 14 countable and 8-10 less than 10mm...
e2 was 2997...they are happy with the levels and follicle growth and might trigger saaturday or sunday..so ER is on monday or tuesday:)
Am kinda worried now cause i have endometriomas on my ovariess and read that it might affect the egg quality :nope: ....i dont want to end up having crappy eggs ....am praying that my eggies come out healthy !
Have a scan tomorrow morning that wil decide if i trigger tomorrow..fx'd!!


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- praying for healthy good quality eggs! Can't wait to hear about your scan today :)
And yes, I am getting so excited! I will start progesterone shots 6 or 7 days before may 30. :/ kinda nervous but not so much. I had to take an intramuscular shot Tuesday and I was sore but not too bad. I just didn't think about it too much! 

Ttcbaby- praying for top quality eggs for you as well! :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Bma11 said:


> Mission mommy- praying for healthy good quality eggs! Can't wait to hear about your scan today :)
> And yes, I am getting so excited! I will start progesterone shots 6 or 7 days before may 30. :/ kinda nervous but not so much. I had to take an intramuscular shot Tuesday and I was sore but not too bad. I just didn't think about it too much!
> 
> Ttcbaby- praying for top quality eggs for you as well! :)

Hey Bma..Thanx Hun!
I had my scan today and the largest was 17mm , e2 was 3355...i got a call from my nurse and am going to have my trigger shot tonight at 11pm...:happydance:
But there is one thing thats been troubling me..is the largest follicle size of 17mm good enough for trigger??? i heard most of the trigger when follicles are aatleast 19mm...
I am sure my RE knows what she is doing...but am worrying about every little thing...
What do i expect on ER day? does it hurt??My ER is scheduled for monday!!


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- my nurse said they like them to be around 16-19 mm to trigger. So, you should be fine!! :) I think they can possibly still be growing after trigger??

The day of ER I was under general anesthesia . So, nothing hurt me! Will you be sedated or go under general as well? Anyways the hour before ER, I was in discomfort, sitting hurt for sure. After ER, I felt awesome! I didn't even take pain pills until later that night. I didn't rest too much because I felt so good. I would advise to rest after ER for sure, and of you aren't under general anesthesia then take your pain killer and drink lots of Gatorade, coconut water etc. :) you will do great!


----------



## mission_mommy

Bma11 said:


> Mission mommy- my nurse said they like them to be around 16-19 mm to trigger. So, you should be fine!! :) I think they can possibly still be growing after trigger??
> 
> The day of ER I was under general anesthesia . So, nothing hurt me! Will you be sedated or go under general as well? Anyways the hour before ER, I was in discomfort, sitting hurt for sure. After ER, I felt awesome! I didn't even take pain pills until later that night. I didn't rest too much because I felt so good. I would advise to rest after ER for sure, and of you aren't under general anesthesia then take your pain killer and drink lots of Gatorade, coconut water etc. :) you will do great!

Thank u soo much..i am feeling much better after reading that..:hugs:
i guess i wil be on gen.anesthesia too:)I am feeling quite heavy and uncomfortable in the lower abdomen..lower back hurts too..waiting to be done with the ER to feel normal again!!!I wil remember to rest and have lots of gatorade:)


----------



## Bma11

Captainj- just wanted you to know I am thinking of you. Hope you get a bfp. :hugs:

And I read your signature. :hugs: I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- thinking of you today!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## scerena

Sorry for not being on ladies, hectic weekend with my step daughter, niece and nephew and had a bad morning yesterday I was dizzy and fell to the floor but felt fine ever since!!! 

Thanks for the good luck ladies 

I am now PUPO with 1 "perfect embryo" which is a hatching blast OTD 21/05/13 (my ohs birthday)

It was that perfect that the consultant would not transfer two, he said if it was day 3 he would transfer two or if this embryo was down graded a bit then he would consider two...
He went on to say about if he puts a lower grade one in also and I miscarry that one it could bleed into the good one and he wouldn't want to risk loosing the good one...
He said he done 10 transfers today and put two back in on every one, but he said if they had embies like mine he wouldn't put two back...

After me arguing for ages I agreed to one as I didn't have a choice and what he said makes sense 

They will call me tomorrow to let me know if any of the other 3 are suitable to freeze 

*bma* thank you :hugs: how are you???

*ana* welcome to the thread :flower:

*ttcbaby* your follicles sound like they're doing good :hugs: when I had my dose increase I grew more follicles, hope your scan goes well for you today :hugs:

*mission* so glad you've triggered I'm looking forward to your report tomorrow :happydance: get plenty of rest, I was very sore after ER but some people are better :hugs:

*frustrated1* thank you :hugs: I was only allowed one blast because it was top quality, if it wasn't as good quality he would have done two :shrug: I know the NHS are strict with only one blast, I'm private and had this problem too :shrug: I guess below a certain age and blasts- they only like one :)

:hi: to anyone I missed :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

scerena said:


> Sorry for not being on ladies, hectic weekend with my step daughter, niece and nephew and had a bad morning yesterday I was dizzy and fell to the floor but felt fine ever since!!!
> 
> Thanks for the good luck ladies
> 
> I am now PUPO with 1 "perfect embryo" which is a hatching blast OTD 21/05/13 (my ohs birthday)
> 
> It was that perfect that the consultant would not transfer two, he said if it was day 3 he would transfer two or if this embryo was down graded a bit then he would consider two...
> He went on to say about if he puts a lower grade one in also and I miscarry that one it could bleed into the good one and he wouldn't want to risk loosing the good one...
> He said he done 10 transfers today and put two back in on every one, but he said if they had embies like mine he wouldn't put two back...
> 
> After me arguing for ages I agreed to one as I didn't have a choice and what he said makes sense
> 
> They will call me tomorrow to let me know if any of the other 3 are suitable to freeze
> 
> *bma* thank you :hugs: how are you???
> 
> *ana* welcome to the thread :flower:
> 
> *ttcbaby* your follicles sound like they're doing good :hugs: when I had my dose increase I grew more follicles, hope your scan goes well for you today :hugs:
> 
> *mission* so glad you've triggered I'm looking forward to your report tomorrow :happydance: get plenty of rest, I was very sore after ER but some people are better :hugs:
> 
> *frustrated1* thank you :hugs: I was only allowed one blast because it was top quality, if it wasn't as good quality he would have done two :shrug: I know the NHS are strict with only one blast, I'm private and had this problem too :shrug: I guess below a certain age and blasts- they only like one :)
> 
> :hi: to anyone I missed :hugs:


Oh no! Glad you are feeling better. 

I'm glad your RE took the time to tell you why he only wanted to put one back. And I'm glad you are content with that! Now come on may 21!!!!!!! Lol I'm so excited for you. Question- are you going to test any time before otd? I'm kinda debating on whether I will or not :wacko:

AFM- I'm good. Still just taking estrogen pills and doing patches every three days. Nothing new here :coffee:


----------



## captainj1

Congrats scerena, I really hope that perfect blast sticks!! 

I'm just dealing with the whole world falling out of my doodah...jeez what a heavy AF. 

I'm also starting to really see a trend on these threads with the younger ladies getting their BFPs and the older ones not...doesn't seem to be much to do with how the embryos are looking or how many there are. I suppose it's just in line with the stats, but I wish I was just 5 years younger or something....! Hey ho. 

Xxx


----------



## Bma11

:hugs: ask your dr about endometrium scratching. Not sure if its routine or not but its supposed to help with the embryo implanting. That's all ill say, I'm sure you dont want any suggestions now . Here for you though


----------



## scerena

*bma* oh wants me to wait for OTD as its his bday but I'm thinking I might do a sneaky one before so IF it doesn't work I won't be too emotional on his actual bday... I might test a few days before if I'm brave enough I'm so scared already!!!

The 30th will soon be here Hun :hugs:

*captain* so sorry Hun :hugs: I agree with Bma about the scratch it's worth an ask? We are all here for you :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Scerena ~ I'm so glad to see you had a transfer :happy dance: I can't wait for your testing date :hugs:

TtCbaby ~ Yay for those follicles!

Mission ~ you've triggered? I can't wait for your ec report :hugs:

Bma!~ I pray you are well. 

Captain ~ so sorry for the :bfn: and the :witch: I can say that my af after my failed IVF was really heavy due to all the progesterone. It really sucks!

AFM~ Nothing to really report on my end. Just waiting for the 28th to come around and see if this cyst went away. Af is finally going away, thank the heavens for that! LOL :haha: I'm getting sick, I can feel it. I feel like a truck hit me or something! Yay me! LOL


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- I'm already nervous for you. :hugs: I have tons of tests & then I found more tests in my bathroom. Yikes! I'm not going to be able to hold out. DH knows I have no control, I think he hates when I test early & get upset, but he also knows he can't stop me :haha:

Augustluvers- thank you! I sure hope that cyst is gone! Hope you get to feeling better quick. :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated1

*Scerena* - that sounds fantastically positive! I shall be keeping everything crossed for you and eagerly watching from afar!


----------



## scerena

*august* sorry you've been I'll :( I hope you feel better soon :hugs: I have everything crossed for you that your cyst has gone :hugs:

*bma* my oh knows I can't help but test early, like yours hates me being upset... I think with it being his bday on OTD he wants me to wait it out :)
I have done a medicated cycle n ages so haven't brought tests so I will be going to be shop in a couple if days for some :)

*frustrated1* thanks, I hope the embie sticks as I know just because they said its perfect it doesn't necessarily mean it will work [-o&lt;


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies just an update to let you know that I have 2 quality blasts frozen :)


----------



## BabyLove1210

I am having issues with my mother and her not understanding my position on things. We eventually had to tell my parents about our struggles TTC because we needed their help with the costs of IVF. I am very grateful for their help but my mother cannot or will not even try to see things from my POV. I don't think it's possible for her. We had a huge fight last Wednesday over my decision not to tell anyone that we are pregnant (if/when it actually happens) until at least 10 weeks, if not longer. She thinks that is me being negative about this whole situation. She thinks I should tell everyone as soon as we find out and I should be super excited about it now, as if I should assume that IVF is a guarantee. I tried to tell her that this may not work the first time, so I can't get anymore excited than I am now because it would make it that much harder to deal with if it doesn't work. I also told her there is NO way I am telling everyone, and then something bad happens, and I have to turn around and tell everyone that our baby is gone. She wanted to know why I was so afraid of everyone knowing if I lost the baby? I just about lost it!! Are you serious? How does she not realize that telling everyone and having everyone ask you how it's going would be like reliving it every time? It has nothing to do with being negative or afraid and everything to do with protecting myself in any possible outcome. Aside from the fact that it isn't anyone else's business. I don't know what to do or say to her now... I feel like if IVF works this time, I will have to lie and tell her it didn't until we hit our 10 or 12 week mark and I didn't want to have to do that with her. But I feel like she will share our news before we are ready or get to tell anyone ourselves. What do I do?????? Am I being to tough on her or am I wrong in how I feel about this? :wacko:


----------



## Bma11

Baby love- I am very very protective of myself during this ivf cycle and I will not be announcing until I'm 12 weeks etc. in my opinion you are not being tough on her at all. This is your business no matter how much money they leant you. Try to make her understand that this is your journey and that you will handle it the way that you want to. Just because you choose to not tell anyone does not mean that you are being negative, you are protecting yourself. People do not understand this process until they have to go through it themselves. Also, people who don't even do ivf wait until 12 weeks to announce their pregnancy because not until your 2nd Tri does your miscarriage rate go down. Until then it is a very real possibility. And why on earth would you want to RE live that every time someone spoke to you? Maybe you should tell her that if you got pregnant via ivf and lost the baby then maybe if not everyone knew that you could grieve properly and move on without having to explain everything to everyone. I think that no matter what she thinks or believes that she needs to respect your wishes and not say anything or make this harder on you. I would also probably tell my mom exactly what you said. That you think you might have to lie to her until you hit 12 weeks and that's not what you want to do because she is your mom and should be the one person in the whole world that you could tell something so private and her gaurd it for you. You know? 

And if she still can't understand then just keep it from her. Tell her you have to stay on BCP longer or whatever and just protect yourself!


----------



## mission_mommy

Hello everyone:)
i Had my ER today and they were able to retrieve only 13 eggs....my RE thinks thats a good number...really?????...but i hope most of them fertilize....cant wait for tomorrow to know how many did..am veryyy nervous!!When i woke up from anaesthesia i had severe cramping and pain:cry:..and am stil in pain...:(i hope that goes away in a day or two...!

*scerena*CONRATSS on being PUPO..very happy for u:hugs:I'l pray it sticks!!

*captain-*feels so sorry for u Hun:hugs: lotss of goodluck for your FET!

*august-*how are you ? hope your cyst disappears soon:hugs:and u get to start!
*bma-*how are you doing?
*babylove-*bma is right!!!you dont have to tell anybody if you dont want to!


----------



## scerena

*mission* thanks :hugs: 13 is a fab number :) are they doing icsi or standard Ivf? My soreness is just going, keep up with painkillers Hun :hugs: 
Can't wait for your report tomorrow :happydance:

*babylove* I agree it's all your decision as to who knows what concerning your IVF :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- 13 is a great number! I'm excited to hear how many fertilize!! Hope you get to feeling better. Remember tons of Gatorade. Like one after another :) 

And I'm doing well. Go in tomorrow for my ultrasound and blood work!


----------



## scerena

*mission* looking forward to your fert report today :)

*bma* hope your U/S and bloodwork is all ok today :)


----------



## mission_mommy

I got my ferilization report and all 13 fertilized..yay!!:yipee:
Am feeling less sore today::)Just praying that atleast 6 make it to freeze!Wil know by this week end how many do!
*bma-*Waiting to hear from you about your u/s and bloodwork...hope it went well:)Taking your advice and having loads of gatorade:hugs:
*scerena-*hey Hun:hugs:we had ICSI done on all because DH has morphology isssues..but the nurse said his sample looked great as all they needed were 13 good li'l spermies!
Hows your TWW going???


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- :yipee: that's fantastic! Fx that they all make it to blasts :) glad you are feeling a bit better. 

Scerena- yea, how are you feeling?

My blood work hasn't come back and I haven't gotten any instructions, but she said my lining was looking great. I think it's around 9mm thick! And she ordered the progesterone in oil shots and I paid and they will be here tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## scerena

*mission* we had ICSI done too :) I'm so glad all 13 fertilised well done :spermy: the TWW is TORTURE :dohh:

*Bma* your lining sounds fab :) will you be doing the FET earlier at this rate??? Sorry I haven't a clue how they work :)


----------



## Starlight2012

hello ladies!! I had my HSG last week and it was pretty uncomfortable but not as bad as the one I had last year, so that was good. My last HSG showed that my right tube may be blocked, where last week, they told me that both tubes were clear, so that is good and different news. They mentioned that I had a small dip in my uterus but that it wouldn't impact anything. The rest of the results for me and my hubby will come on May 31, so just a couple weeks away, then at that time we will discuss "action plan", so hope that things move quickly after that!

bma - I had to do another HSG becuase I was with another doctor for over a year who ran tests and provided clomid treatment, then when that didn't work, he referred us over to a new clinic for IVF. The new clinic likes to do a full work-up on everyone whether you have had tests done before or not, so this month, we are doing all the tests all over again! SO exciting that your FET is scheduled for May 30, so soon now!

scerna - yay on the transfer of one perfect embie - i love the pic!!! so happy that it all came together. Have my fingers crossed for you xxoo. Also wonderful that you wre able to freeze 2!

mission mommy - how fantastic that you got all 13 fertilized!!!

augustlovers - so sorry that you weren't able to go ahead this cycle :hugs: i hope that time flies so that it all can get started for you soon!

babylove - totally agree with the ladies here and echo that you should follow how you feel and that you sohuld not tell anyone till you're ready. I am absolutely on the same page as you in terms of when to tell people, so do not let anyone make you feel that you're being unreasonable!

welcome Oculi83 & Ana :)

captain - sorry about the BFN :(

firsttry - hope the tww flies by for you. your 2 embryos looks beautiful!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* thanks Hun :hugs: brilliant news that you got both tubes open :happydance: and I'm glad it wasn't as painful :hugs:
I'm rooting for may 31st to come so that you can have your action plan :)


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- I have no idea if it will be sooner or not. I go in next Wednesday to do another ultrasound and blood work. I hope it doesn't change. I'm not sure how the FET works in regard to all the blood work and scans. :shrug: my instructions are to continue the pills and patches and come back Wednesday ... I'm sure after that ill be starting the progesterone in oil shots. :huh:

Starlight- glad both are clear and it wasn't as painful! Excited to hear what your plan will be!! :)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* aw okay :) how are you feeling in general??? :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

In general I'm feeling pretty good. I think the pills and patches are starting to make me queasy. I started to feel funky yesterday after I ate so I thought it was because of what I ate but I feel kind of funky today too, so I think it's just the rise of estrogen. I feel like my flub from the shots and all that is going down, so I'm liking my image a bit more. I just want to see two pink lines... So bad... I get anxiety from time to time just waiting. :wacko:


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies just seeing how all of you are doing...looks like all good. good luck to all of you and hope to see you in the 1st trimester blog soon!!!! i'm doing well. just feeling tired mostly and my breasts are hurting all the time but i'll take it!!! i have my 8 week check up next week. so fingers crossed all is well. so far sooo good:)


----------



## mission_mommy

*starlight-*great newss that your tubes are open:hugs:!wishing for you that all other tests come out fine and you get your plan of action soon...waiting to hear how your next appt.goes..Good luck Hun:thumbup:
*scerena-*That torture must be soo sweet knowing that a baby could be growing inside you...keep thinking positive and stay happy Hun..i heard laughing and staying happy helps..watch some nice comedy shows ..also drink lottsss of water...read somewhere that staying hydrated helps in implantation ...i really wish the little bean sticks:hugs:
*bma-*i hope u are feeling better.:hugs:.your lining is great:)
Am waiting to get rid of my flab too...i feel so bloated ....:(
i understand your anxiety...am veryy anxious myself not knowing whats happening with my embryos...they wil tell us how many made it to freeze on 19th...can wait for sunday to come!!
*kismat-*glad you are doing well::)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* yes probably the patches as when my estrogen shot right up high I was very nauseous :(
I can't wait for you to see your two pink lines :) not long now :)

*kismat* gl with your check up I hope we can all join you soon :hugs:

*mission* thanks Hun, finding it so hard with the fluid intake but I'm trying :) it is so much torture!!!
How's things with you??


----------



## ttcbaby117

BMA - sorry you are feeling nauseous! Its just a warm up for MS!!!! ;)

Starlight - that is great news hun! 1 step closer to your bfp!

mission - wow that is awesome news....did you do ICSI?

scerena - congrats on being pupo hun!

afm - ER was today.....they got 9 eggies so I get my fert report tomorrow. My right ovary was stunted by a dominant follicle so though I wished I had more eggs, I am grateful for what I got. I will be putting back 2, depending on how many survive these next 5 days. If they are not good quality I will push for 3!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

ttcbaby117 said:


> BMA - sorry you are feeling nauseous! Its just a warm up for MS!!!! ;)
> 
> Starlight - that is great news hun! 1 step closer to your bfp!
> 
> mission - wow that is awesome news....did you do ICSI?
> 
> scerena - congrats on being pupo hun!
> 
> afm - ER was today.....they got 9 eggies so I get my fert report tomorrow. My right ovary was stunted by a dominant follicle so though I wished I had more eggs, I am grateful for what I got. I will be putting back 2, depending on how many survive these next 5 days. If they are not good quality I will push for 3!!!

heyyy HUn..yayy!for the eggies:hugs:.....hope you are feeling good..i was really sore the day of ER!
yes!we had ICSI done on all of them..DH has morphology issues:dohh:
Did you have ICSI done???
Wowww..your ET is just a few days away....so exciting!!!:yipee:
waiting to hear your fert. report....!:thumbup:


----------



## mission_mommy

*scerena-*feeling much better today.. soreness is almost gone..feels so good not to depend on those pain killers!!have been on them sice i started my stims:(
am waiting on my AF..its too early to expect but wish it comes sooner ...as i get to have my hysteroscopy after that and then my FET:)
JULY please come soon!!!


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* I replied on the other thread but ill reply on here too :) I had 9 eggs, 7 were ICSI'd and 4 fertilised- I'm PUPO with one blast and two quality blasts frozen :) remember its quality over quantity :) well done :happydance:

*mission* Im glad that you don't need anymore pain killers :hugs: I hope July flies around for you :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

Sorry I've been MIA. I've been stalking the thread, just not posting. Lots of crazy stress at work as the school year winds down. 

Transfer is scheduled for 1pm today, I'm so excited. I'm praying that my frosties survive the thaw and we have two great ones to put back. I will update later!


I hope everyone is doing well. Sorry for lack of personals.


----------



## scerena

*lucie* gl :happydance: I hope they all survive the thaw Hun :hugs: looking forward to your update :)


----------



## captainj1

hey ladies, i had my follow up last night and we are going for medicated FET in June/July (likely ET date of around 23rd July). My dr was 'very surprised' that we didn't have a successful IVF given that i had '2 textbook blastocysts' transferred but he is quite positive about our chances of success in future so we are looking forward now. He is going to get me on low dose aspirin and steroids before the FET as he said whilst there is no consistent medical proof that they work, there are no harmful side effects either so we might as well try them. I'll be downregging after my June AF so I'm probably going to need to join a new July thread!

good luck ladies and babydust all round xxx


----------



## scerena

*captain* so glad that you have a new plan :) wishing you tons of luck this time around Hun :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie ~ Good luck today with the transfer! :hugs: It's soo good to hear from you!

Captain ~ I'm glad that your follow up went well and that you and your significant other are feeling better about the FET.


----------



## Bma11

Lucie- good luck! Praying that they all survive the thaw! :)

Captain- that's sounds great. I've taken it upon myself to take low dose aspirin everyday as well. And at the clinic I go to t is standard procedure to take prednisone (steroid) starting the day before transfer. That way the body doesn't think the baby is foreign and fight it off. I'm glad they have you doing that as well. My RE doesn't believe in the immunology factors but yet prescribes prednisone. Contradicting if you ask me but I guess they need more proof. :shrug: and please keep us update via this thread. :)


----------



## Lucie73821

Transfer went well. Dr recommend transferring 3, so we went with his advice. We transferred 3 day 5 blasts that were starting to expand right before transfer. Embryologist didnt have to use assisted hatching, he said they looked perfect! OTD is May 28th.


----------



## scerena

*lucie* yay so glad that you are PUPO :happydance: WOW 3 lucky you!!! I wish I was allowed 3 back!! I was only allowed 1 blast :hugs: can't wait for you to test :)


----------



## mission_mommy

*Lucie--*yayy! congrats on being PUPO:happydance:with Triplets:)
*scerena-*hope you are doing good Hun!i was just looking at the dates and yayy..less than 1 week for your OTD...:)
*captain-*i'l be having my FET in july as well..:)i wish all of us get our BFPs:hugs:

Helloo!to everyone else:):flower:


----------



## Kismat026

Lucie73821 said:


> Transfer went well. Dr recommend transferring 3, so we went with his advice. We transferred 3 day 5 blasts that were starting to expand right before transfer. Embryologist didnt have to use assisted hatching, he said they looked perfect! OTD is May 28th.

Good luck to you Lucie!!! Looking forward to you coming to the 1st trimester blog!!!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies, just thought I'd update you on my situation... 

I was very dizzy yesterday so I done a pregnancy test and I got my BFP (very light but there) then done another tonight and the line is darker, below is a pic of tonight's test on a cheapy :)

Please keep me in your prayers that this embryo is a sticky one [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I hope everyone is doing well? Been quiet on here, thinking of you all :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bma11

:happydance: keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!!!!! Yay

Did u tell DH?? I know he wanted u to wait ;)


----------



## scerena

Yeh I told him last night I was bursting to tell someone, my heart was pounding and i was shaking!!! we haven't told anyone else until OTD though (the people who knew we was doing IVF)

Thanks for keeping me in your prayers :hugs: not long now until your FET :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

:) .... I'm trying to act all patient!!! I'm going crazy! :wacko: 

OMG! I'm so happy for you........ I just got a little more positive for my sake!!!


----------



## scerena

*bma* I'm so positive for you Hun, I totally thought I was out so was shocked to see the 2nd line!!! I've everything crossed for you :hugs:

Waiting around is so hard isn't it :hugs:


----------



## captainj1

Congratulations Scerena! Fab news. Xx


----------



## Frustrated1

A massive congratulations *Scerena*! That really is fantastic news!


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations, Scerena!!! That line looks fantastic for this early. When is your official test date?

AFM, I was at my regular dr for a sick visit, so I asked them to do an early beta and the results were awesome (see signature). So, we're very hopeful that after 2 failures, this will work.


----------



## ttcbaby117

AHHHHHH screens that is so awesome...how many DPO were you when you got your BFP....what made you test, were you having symptoms???? Congrats hun  

Mission...fxed for July

Captain - so awesome you have a plan hun  

First - that's is great news  

AFM - transfer on Monday....I want my babies back in me now hehe


----------



## FirstTry

Ttc: not long now! Good luck for a sticky baby.


----------



## augustluvers

Scerena ~ GONGRATS :happydance: :yipee: OMG I'm sooo happy for you!!!!!

TTC ~ ET is tomorrow for you :happydance:

BMA ~ I can't wait for your FET :hugs:

As for me ~ Still a week to go before my next ultrasound. I'm taking the BCP but thankfully I'm not experiencing any of the side of effects :yipee: 

I pray you are all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies, hope you're all having a wonderful weekend!

scerena -!!!!!!!! so thrilled for you, can't wait to hear about !!! yay!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Wowww!! theres so much good news in here!!!:happydance:

*scerena-CONGRATULATIONSSSSS!!!*:happydance: soo very happy for u Hun!!!!!Wishing you a huge beta on your OTD!!:hugs:
*firsttry-*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BETA!!!:hugs:
*bma-*your FET is not far away!!!yay!!:happydance:How are you doing?
*ttcbaby-*hii HUn....how many are you planning on putting back??goodluck for your ET:hugs:
*august-*wish you get to start soon Hun:hugs:Gl for your scan!
*starlight-*heyy Hun!1how you doing?
*captain-*hope you are doing well Hun:hugs:
*Afm-*i got a call from the REs offices and they got 9 blasts to freeze:happydance:!!! July please come sooon!!


----------



## scerena

Hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around?
It's still very early days and I'm taking one day at a time :hugs: I still want to follow your journeys :hugs:

*FirstTry* thanks Hun :hugs: OTD is Tuesday :) amazing news on your beta :) congrats :happydance:

*ttcbaby* no line at 4dt5dt, then a faint but very there line at 5dp5dt then tested ever since :)
Gl with transfer tomorrow how many will you have put back?

*starlight* thank you, go are things going with you???

*Augustluvers* thanks chick :) yay for no BCP side effects :happydance: I hope the next week flies in for you :)

*frustrated1* aw thanks so much, how are you??

*captain* thanks :hugs: how's things going with you?


----------



## scerena

*mission* thank you :hugs: 9 blasts to freeze!!! Well done you :happydance: you must be ecstatic :)


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> Hope you ladies don't mind me sticking around?
> It's still very early days and I'm taking one day at a time :hugs: I still want to follow your journeys :hugs:
> 
> *FirstTry* thanks Hun :hugs: OTD is Tuesday :) amazing news on your beta :) congrats :happydance:
> 
> *ttcbaby* no line at 4dt5dt, then a faint but very there line at 5dp5dt then tested ever since :)
> Gl with transfer tomorrow how many will you have put back?
> 
> *starlight* thank you, go are things going with you???
> 
> *Augustluvers* thanks chick :) yay for no BCP side effects :happydance: I hope the next week flies in for you :)
> 
> *frustrated1* aw thanks so much, how are you??
> 
> *captain* thanks :hugs: how's things going with you?

scerena- please stick around...:)its nice to follow each others journey..lets continue to post on this thread even after our bfps....
am really happy with 9..i was expecting sumwhere around 6...!!


----------



## scerena

*mission* good :) just didn't want to post if anyone thought I didn't belong here anymore that's all :hugs:

Yes you should be very impressed I only have two frosties! You have done very well :)


----------



## mission_mommy

scerena said:


> *mission* good :) just didn't want to post if anyone thought I didn't belong here anymore that's all :hugs:
> 
> Yes you should be very impressed I only have two frosties! You have done very well :)

am happy and thankfull Hun! but i will be impressed if they make a baby!!What if you made few..whats important is it worked!! all we need to make a baby is 1 good one at the end:)!


----------



## Bma11

First try- congrats on your beta!! Yay! 

Missionmommy - congrats on 9 embryos, that's awesome.

Augustluvers- the week will fly! (I hope) gl with your scan :)

Scerena- please list any and all symptoms you had.. Lol 

AFM- Wednesday I have my u/s & bloodwork and then they'll teach me how to do the PIO shots... Eek! Getting so close :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Bma11 said:


> First try- congrats on your beta!! Yay!
> 
> Missionmommy - congrats on 9 embryos, that's awesome.
> 
> Augustluvers- the week will fly! (I hope) gl with your scan :)
> 
> Scerena- please list any and all symptoms you had.. Lol
> 
> AFM- Wednesday I have my u/s & bloodwork and then they'll teach me how to do the PIO shots... Eek! Getting so close :)

thank u so much Hun:):hugs:
did you ask them about the possibility of taking progesterone as endometrin or crinone gel??? why only pio? what makes them choose one over the othre??just curious!!ask them if u can...is pio more effective?


----------



## Bma11

I will ask Wednesday. I originally was going to use the endometrin suppositories, but since I couldn't do a fresh cycle they told me I'd have to do the PIO shots. I don't know why I never asked, maybe because I was so fixated on the fact that they are intramuscular shots... But since I had one two weeks ago, I know it's not so bad.


----------



## ttcbaby117

BMA - woohoo....I can't wait till you have your transfer  

Mission - that is so awesome....9 frosties wow  

Screnas - please do stay around..-if anything because you have already been through it you can support those of us who have questions along the way.

AFM - transfer is to morrow....I will be putting back 2 unless we get in tomorrow and see that the quality isn't that great...then I will ask for 3..... but we will see ....wish me luck girls


----------



## Bma11

Ttcbaby - wishing you all the luck in the world :dust:


----------



## mission_mommy

*ttcbaby-*wishing you lotts of goodluck Hun:hugs:


----------



## scerena

*mission* to be dozen hey have to be good quality so you have a very good chance :) my two frosties are good quality :) I'm sure one of them will be your baby :hugs:

*Bma* I haven't stopped cramping since I had my egg collection- horrible as you constantly think af is coming...
I'm keep going dizzy- that was the reason I tested as being dizzy is unusual for me...
That's it for now :)

*ttcbaby* gl with your transfer today :happydance: I can't wait to hear all about it and how many embies you have out back :)


----------



## mission_mommy

*scerena-*thankz HUn:hugs:i hope so too!! well a question for you..what kind of progesterone are you on???is it pio or suppositories??


----------



## scerena

*mission* I take cyclogest twice a day they are pessaries, I will take them up until 12 weeks :)


----------



## BabyLove1210

:hi: Hey Ladies!

Scerena - Congrats on the :bfp: So Exciting!! I am so happy for you.

TTC - Hope everything went well today! Looking forward to a report and hope these two weeks fly by for you!

Mission - WOW, 9 frosties, that is a great number. I'm just hoping I have one or two to freeze, 9 is amazing. You're up there with bma and her 13 :happydance:

Lucie - Congrats on being pupo with three! When is your OTD?

AFM - Today will be day 4 of stims. I had bloodwork today, but still waiting on the results. the follistim is not bad at all but the low dose hcg stings really bad, I wasn't expecting that :nope: My dad is coming over tonight to learn how to give my injections since my DH is going out of town tomorrow. I have another appt on Thursday with a U/S so hopefully I have lots of follies.


----------



## scerena

*babylove* aw thank you :hugs: fx'd Thursday you have loads of follicles :hugs: bless your dad coming to do your injections :)
What are the hcg injections for???


----------



## BabyLove1210

scerena said:


> *babylove* aw thank you :hugs: fx'd Thursday you have loads of follicles :hugs: bless your dad coming to do your injections :)
> What are the hcg injections for???

Thanks Scerena! I know he is a lifesaver :happydance:
It's low dose HCG, 10 units a night, and I believe it's supposed to help prevent OHSS and increase egg quality. I've noticed not a lot of ladies have done that on here so we'll see how it goes...
I just got an update from the drs office. My estrogen level is 144 (after 3 days of stims), they are increasing my follistim from 225 to 300 and I go back Wednesday now instead of Thursday for bw and u/s. I'm not sure what my estrogen is supposed to be now, but that seems low.


----------



## mission_mommy

*babylove-*heyy Hun..thank u so much:hugs: ..i did not expect 9 at all..but Gods grace:) 
And i was on low dose HCG with follistim too....15 units low dose hcg and 150iu follistim..
Low dose HCG does help with egg quality...read it on some research papers over the net...! all my eggs fertilized ..they must have been good:)

Rub some ice before and after the shots..it helps...i did not fined low dose hcg to sting , but follistim did..i guess its different with everyone!!

My estrogen was 340 something on day 4...but RE had told anything above 100 was fine...so dont worry ..i think the increased dose will help...goodluck for your next appointment:)Hope they find many follicles then..f'xd for u!!


----------



## augustluvers

For those of you who did the antagonist protocol... how long did you stim for?


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- I ended up only stimming for 9 days.


----------



## Lucie73821

augustluvers said:


> For those of you who did the antagonist protocol... how long did you stim for?


I believe I stimmed for 12 days.


----------



## augustluvers

Bma & Lucie thanks for answering me. I was just wondering as I would like to somewhat plan my month at work and its soo hard not knowing when ER and ET will be on. 

Lucie ~ how are you feeling dear? 

BMA ~ May 30th is just around the corner!!! :yipee:

As for me - ONE week until my next appointment. I'm confident that the cyst is gone. I'm having no pain or cramps :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- you're welcome!! :) one week will fly by!! I'm glad you are confident that the cyst is gone. And yup it is right around the corner!!! Eeek I'm super excited!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

August that's awesome. I stimmed for 10 days.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi ladies! :hi: Can I join you? I'm new to the IVF scene and still trying to understand the process and all the abbreviations. I'm currently on day 8 of Lupron injections to down regulate in preparation for IVF in June. 

We just got our SCSA test results today for my DH's sperm and the results were abnormal. We're pretty sure that the reason we may have not been successful in conceiving on our own is that much of my DH's sperm appears to be fractured and so can't fertilize my eggs :cry:. Hopefully with IVF and ICSI we will finally get the chance to be parents! :baby: 

Good luck to everyone and here's hoping we all get lucky soon! :dust:


----------



## mission_mommy

Welcome *babydreamer-*:flower:
Many of us here are first time IVFers too:)
how long are you going to be on lupron??when do you start stimming??what meds are you going to be on?sorry for so many questions..just wanted to know more about your cycle:)


----------



## mission_mommy

*ttcbaby-*How did your ET go..? your signature tells you put back two...
yay!!congrats on being PUPO...:happydance:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thank you for the welcome! Don't worry about the questions I'm sure I will have plenty for you soon! I'm on .10 lupron till I get my period, then I'll go in for an ultrasound and start stims. I'm not sure yet what stimming meds my R.E. is going to put me on yet. I'm currently 12 DPO so I should be seeing AF in a day or two. Never thought id be so happy to see the witch! I usually have a pretty regular 28-30 day cycle with a 13-14 day luteal phase. 

So far my sweet DH has been giving me my injections and he's been doing a great job! I haven't had any major symptoms yet and no pain with injections but I know it's early. Hopefully the trend will continue ;). I just hope this all works!



mission_mommy said:


> Welcome *babydreamer-*:flower:
> Many of us here are first time IVFers too:)
> how long are you going to be on lupron??when do you start stimming??what meds are you going to be on?sorry for so many questions..just wanted to know more about your cycle:)


----------



## scerena

Welcome *1babydreamer* my oh had 85% abnormal :spermy: ICSI is so amazing as on my 1st try I'm 4w1d pregnant plays have 2 frosties which we never expected :) I'm confident ICSI will help you too :)
Not long until you start stimming it will fly by :)

*ttcbaby* I posted in your journal but congrats on being PUPO with twinnies :dance:

:hi: *to the rest if yo ladies I hope that you're all doing okay?*


----------



## wellsk

Can I join in here? Is that okay?
Today is the first day of my first IVF cycle. We're doing a short protocol Kisspeptin trial :happydance:

I'm 22, DH is 29 and we've been TTC for 18 cycles. We found out a few months ago that DH has extremely low morphology (1%) and I have on the lower side AMH levels for my age. 
Very nervous, but super excited to get started :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

mission_mommy said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> First try- congrats on your beta!! Yay!
> 
> Missionmommy - congrats on 9 embryos, that's awesome.
> 
> Augustluvers- the week will fly! (I hope) gl with your scan :)
> 
> Scerena- please list any and all symptoms you had.. Lol
> 
> AFM- Wednesday I have my u/s & bloodwork and then they'll teach me how to do the PIO shots... Eek! Getting so close :)
> 
> thank u so much Hun:):hugs:
> did you ask them about the possibility of taking progesterone as endometrin or crinone gel??? why only pio? what makes them choose one over the othre??just curious!!ask them if u can...is pio more effective?Click to expand...


Ok- so she said when you are doing ivf (fresh cycle) after egg retrival your body has already started producing progesterone. When you do a FET, they have to introduce the progesterone & the PIO shots are better for this. :)

She said my lining looks really good! :yipee: I learned that ill have to be on the estrogen pills and patches the entire time. :/ it's not a big deal but trying to remember to take three little pills a day is hard and I often have to count how many I have to make sure I took all three! Yikes. So, ill probably go back in today and get her to do my first PIO shot!


----------



## 1babydreamer

scerena said:


> Welcome *1babydreamer* my oh had 85% abnormal :spermy: ICSI is so amazing as on my 1st try I'm 4w1d pregnant plays have 2 frosties which we never expected :) I'm confident ICSI will help you too :)
> Not long until you start stimming it will fly by :)
> 
> *ttcbaby* I posted in your journal but congrats on being PUPO with twinnies :dance:
> 
> :hi: *to the rest if yo ladies I hope that you're all doing okay?*

Thank you so much *scerena*! That gives me so much hope! We couldn't believe after all the testing I had done and even my lap surgery, that it took 1 and 1/2 years for someone to suggest the SCSA test! If we'd done that a year ago we never would have even tried IUI, we would have skipped straight to IVF! Well, better late than never :winkwink:. 
Can't wait to start stimming and get this party started! :dance:

Congrats on your :bfp: and here's tons of :dust: for a healthy pregnancy! 

Oh, BTW, what does PUPO mean? :blush:

And welcome *wellsk*! I'm starting my very first IVF too! Let's be buddies :flower: I'm not quite sure what a Kisspeptin Trial is. Do you have to down reg before you start stimming? Oh, and I just love your profile pic! I had that on my FB page for a while. What kind of dog or dogs do you have? I have an 80lb. Alaskan Malamute :).


----------



## mission_mommy

*bma-*Thanx so much Hun...well then i should be prepared for the dreaded pio shots too..i though i am done with them!! well anything to take home my own miracle baby/ies :)
and soo u finally start your shots.... yay!for great lining !!!
only 8 days for you to become PUPO...sooo excited for you:hugs:

*babydreamer-*i dint know what PUPO means too...its PREGNANT UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE...but i find the word so cute !
and scerena is right icsi is a lifesaver for spermie issues..my Dh had very poor morphology...al my eggs ended up being successfully fertilized by ICSI :)
MY dh did my shots too:) stimming meds are subcutaneous too..so feel the same..some sting but icing helps!!
hoping your Af comes soon and you get to start:hugs:

*wellsk-*WELCOME:flower:
My Dh has 1%morpho too....ICSI did great..!!And dont worry about the AMh..all they need are a few good eggies to make a baby..i pray you get many though!
May i ask what a kisspeptin trial is??What ivf protocol and meds are you on?
Good luck for your ivf journey:hugs:


----------



## wellsk

Hi Babydreamer :hugs: That's great, when do you start? 
Thanks! I had it on my facebook too, when I saw it I just found it so amusing and true! :haha: I bet your Malamute is gorgeous, and at 80lb, massive! 
I have a Dalmatian (Roly) and a Basset Hound (Newton) :cloud9:

Hi mission mommy :hi: Thank you for your reassuring words! I'm sorry that you have the same issue :hugs: I also hope that you get your BFP soon. When do you start?

Both for mission mommy and Babydreamer; Basically Kisspeptin is a replacement trigger hormone instead of hCG. It is hoped that it will reduce the amount of OHSS in women. It is a normal antagonist short protocol, using Gonal 150mg and Cetrotide 250mcg. The only difference is the trigger. 

I start injecting Gonal 150mg tomorrow, exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Welcome 1babydreamer and wellsk!!! :hi: :dust: 

Mission mommy- I start my PIO shots Friday. So, to prepare myself I took the needle ill be using to inject the progesterone and stuck myself just to make sure I can do it! And it didnt hurt at all! Thank god. I'm going to do the PIO shot in the am and sit on my heated seats on the drive to work. If you would like some tips, a sweet girl from bnb posted on my journal. I can post them here or PM you!! :)

Scerena- so how are the calculating your due date since you did ivf? I would think that the transfer date would be the start?!? Confused :shrug: anyway! I'm still so excited have you been testing and testing???? Lol


----------



## scerena

*1babydreamer* gl with your upcoming cycle :) I had so many tests/investigations/op and I just wish I went straight to IVF... But things happen for a reason I guess :) 

*wellsk* hey Hun welcome to the thread :) gl again for starting tomorrow, you will do great :)

*mission* how are things going with you Hun??

*Bma* yes still been testing and the line is very dark now :) my beta today was 223 and I have a repeat one on Friday :) so crampy though I hate it!
How's things going with you??? Not long now and it all starts again for you :) how you feeling???


----------



## Bma11

I know!!! I'm so excited. :) ready to be PUPO!
I'm feeling fine. I actually ate a banana today & then took all my vitamins & my stomach has been hurting all day!! :dohh:

Yay for the good beta. :cloud9:


----------



## mission_mommy

*bma-*hope your tummy is feeling better!! OMG you stuck yourself..i cant get myself to look at the needle when it goes in:wacko:
sure PM the tips please...anything to make it easy!

*wellsk-*heyy!! i am done with the ER...could not do the transfer as i am to have a hysteroscopy done for a uterine polyp...:dohh:in june
so am going to have an FET in july if everything goes as planned!
woww! the trial sound interesting..!!
good luck for tomorrow!:thumbup:

*scerena-*Am doing just fine...really impatient as evrythings seems to be on a standstill after the ER...i wish i could have a fresh transfer...the damn polyp:dohh:
And yippee..that sounds like a great Beta..i pray it keeps getting better :hugs:

Am waiting for my AF to arrive..after which they'l schedule my hysteroscopy!
They plan to put me on BCPs for a cycle after that and then finally i start meds for FET..so am expecting it to be mid july! It seems soo far:cry:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks for the welcome Bmall and the good wishes scerena! PUPO, I get it;). That's cute. Thanks again mission_mommy :).

wellsk: I started lupron injections over a week ago to down regulate for long protocol. As soon as the witch arrives I will go in for an U/S and start on stimming meds! I've never wanted the witch to come so bad! Lol. Dalmations are such pretty dogs and bassets are just adorable ;). I work in an animal hospital and I love me some dogs!
Good luck tomorrow and hopefully we will be bump buddies soon!


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- lol! I have to do them myself. DH is a baby! Ok he admitted he didn't want to hurt me... But he's a very smart guy he could have just said that to make me go "awe, ok" :haha: anyways.... I'm just glad the needle part doesn't hurt. The rest I can handle. I'm expecting the oil to be uncomfortable and to be a little sore , but that's okay. 
Also- I totally understand being impatient, but geez time flies! I'm glad I work though. Even though I wish I didnt :haha: I'd have way too much time to over think and analyze stuff if I didn't :wacko:
July will be here super fast. :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Bma11 said:


> Mission mommy- lol! I have to do them myself. DH is a baby! Ok he admitted he didn't want to hurt me... But he's a very smart guy he could have just said that to make me go "awe, ok" :haha: anyways.... I'm just glad the needle part doesn't hurt. The rest I can handle. I'm expecting the oil to be uncomfortable and to be a little sore , but that's okay.
> Also- I totally understand being impatient, but geez time flies! I'm glad I work though. Even though I wish I didnt :haha: I'd have way too much time to over think and analyze stuff if I didn't :wacko:
> July will be here super fast. :)

you my dear are so brave to do an IM by yourself!!! Thank you for the tips though!

I hope time flies for me too....!!!


----------



## augustluvers

*1babydreamer* good luck with your upcoming cycle :hugs:

*wellsk* :hi: welcome to the thread let us know how you make out today :hugs:

*mission* how are things going with you Hun??

*Bma* I did all of my own PIO shots myself. They don't hurt at all. In fact its the after math that hurts lol Make sure to massage the injection sight before and after the injection so you don't sore up.

*Scerena* ~ How are you?

*Starlight* ~ How are you making out dear? 

Sorry if I missed anyone else. I pray and hope you are all well! :hugs:

As for me ~ I have an issue... and I'm warning you now that it may be tmi, but I need to talk to someone here... Today is day 16 on bcp (desogen). I have been having odd cm for the past week! I thought that I was ovulating last week with all the fertile cm I was having. But then I thought how? I'm on BCP. Anyway, then this morning I did the deed and when I went to the bathroom right after I had brown/red blood. It wasn't like right before a period spotting, it was more of watery and brown/with a tint of red. I put on a liner and went to work. 2 hours later I went to the bathroom and nothing on the liner but after peeing I whiped and there was a smuge of watery brown/red discharge. Now it's been 1.5 hours since then and still nothing on the liner but after peeing there was the fainest smudge of brown. Is this breakthrough bleeding? I have never, in all my years of birth control pills had break through bleeding. I had cramps from Sunday-Tuesday and now this wierd spotting. :shrug:


----------



## Bma11

Thanks Augustluvers! 

If it wasn't for the BCP you are on I'd be hoping you were prego! Do you think it could be from the cyst bursting or anything like that? Are you going to call your clinic? I want to know ... :)

AFM- my nurse called this morning. She said nothing is wrong but she wanted me to come in tomorrow for blood work. She said she just wanted to see it from Wednesday to Friday :shrug: so, I can't take the shots until tomorrow afternoon. I'm kind of nervous but she said nothing was wrong so I am trying to just trust! She said she was just being neurotic.... Which it's better than not really caring .


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Thanks Augustluvers!
> 
> If it wasn't for the BCP you are on I'd be hoping you were prego! Do you think it could be from the cyst bursting or anything like that? Are you going to call your clinic? I want to know ... :)
> 
> AFM- my nurse called this morning. She said nothing is wrong but she wanted me to come in tomorrow for blood work. She said she just wanted to see it from Wednesday to Friday :shrug: so, I can't take the shots until tomorrow afternoon. I'm kind of nervous but she said nothing was wrong so I am trying to just trust! She said she was just being neurotic.... Which it's better than not really caring .

I know! That's what I told my husband this morning! LOL But I know I can't be due to the BCP. I think I'm going to wait a little and see if I continue bleeding. 

I wouldn't worry about tomorrows visit they probably just want to confirm that you are completely ready for your FET :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- are you going to take a test just on that little chance you could be? I mean I bet it's from the cyst. 

I'm trying not to worry. I wasn't supposed to come back in until the pregnancy test :shrug: but I'm glad & thankful she is being extra cautious with me!


----------



## mission_mommy

*augustluvers-*am doing just fine Hun:hugs:. Things are going at a very slow pace right now..waiting on my AF to arrive to schedule my hysteroscopy...only july can make things move forward....hate the wait!!

I had a little spotting when i was on bcps...but if u never spot when on bcps then you should probably talk to your nurse or as bma said do a test...
did you by any chance miss a dose?:shrug:

*bma-*do not worry Hun..i think too that the nurse is being extra cautious and just wants to see everything goes well..:hugs:

*lucie and ttcbaby-*how is your tww going?

*scerena-*i hope you are doing fine Hun:hugs:

i hope all the other ladies are doing fine..:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

August. I had slight breakthrough bleeding on bcps. If you are having any odor though I would have it checked. Also BMA is right it could be the cyst 

BMA. That is awesome they are taking such good care of you. Let us know how it goes. 

Mission. Oh I'm so ready to test haha. Nervous scared and excited


----------



## mission_mommy

ttcbaby117 said:


> August. I had slight breakthrough bleeding on bcps. If you are having any odor though I would have it checked. Also BMA is right it could be the cyst
> 
> BMA. That is awesome they are taking such good care of you. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Mission. Oh I'm so ready to test haha. Nervous scared and excited

Are you planning on testing before OTD???


----------



## ttcbaby117

I don't know. Maybe the morning of beta. We will decide next week.


----------



## augustluvers

Mission - Thank you :hugs: I never spot so it was weird.

TTCbaby ~ My last IVF cycle I tested the morning of the beta. I just like to know before going in but sometime HPT can be false negative or positive during IVF so even if you get a negative it doesn't mean that you aren't really pregnant. 

As for me ~ Last night before bed the spotting was like pre-af, and then nothing. When I wipe today there is a tint on the paper but nothing super noticable. I haven't called yet. LOL or tested. I don't think I'm pregnant, but I will call today and see what they say. I bet it's from the cyst.


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- you are so much more patient than me. :wacko:
Whatever it may be I hope it for the best :)

AFM- did my ultrasound and blood work this am. My lining is great, still. She said she just wanted to double check my progesterone and make sure it didn't do anything abnormal. She said she is so used to working with another dr (in the same practice) and doing his protocol and this is what he would have done, to have me come in again and double check. Phew... I thought it was going to be something else! I will most likely be doing my first PIO shot at work today. I brought my heating pad with me :thumbup:


----------



## augustluvers

BMA ~ I did my PIO shots at 9pm this way if I got sore I wouldn't feel much since I was going to bed anyway. I'm so glad that your appointment went well this morning. I'm sure you are very relieved. 

As for me ~ still just a tint. I wish it would stop! LOL I did call the doctors office. They don't think it's anything to worry about. They told me that if full blown bleeding starts then to call it in, but for now just to keep my Tuesday appointment. :)


----------



## mission_mommy

*Bma-*Glad that everything is fine....and good luck for the PIO shots...!
OMG..your transfer is just a few days away...:happydance:
Thats soo exciting:yipee:

*ttcbaby-*you are so patient...:hugs:

*augustluvers-*am glad they dint think its anything bad and wont affect your cycle:hugs:


----------



## Bma11

How is everyone doing? I did my first PIO shot last night and it was fine... This morning I woke up to a super sore butt! Lol after I poked myself I remembered I was supposed to relax the muscle :dohh: I'm sure that's the cause of my soreness! 

Lucie- your testing date is coming up so soon! How are you feeling?


----------



## Lucie73821

I'm ok. Sorry I haven't been posting much. It was the last week of school and it was super busy. Also, I have a crazy cold that is just kicking my butt. I've been trying to lay low and take it easy. I am getting impatient for Tuesday to get here! 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Bma11

Lucie- I get really excited for you ladies and a cold?!?? A cold? That's classic symptom of very early pregnancy. :) I hear it all the time!


----------



## ttcbaby117

lucie - I do hoep you get that bfp hun! praying hard!

bma - rockstar..doing the shots at work! that's awesome! I had to do my stim injections once in a restaurant restroom....I was totally proud of myself afterward...LOL

mission - I don't feel patient...LOL....in fact I feel like the more days that go by the more impatient I am getting, but what can you do! I have just been googling away which if course isn't a good thing!


----------



## mission_mommy

Hope everyone is doing fine....
I am having just the hysteroscopy next week....


----------



## augustluvers

Lucie & TTCBaby ~ Are you waiting until OTD to test? If you are, I praise you girls for such control. I bet you are both nervous. :hugs: I can't wait to hear of your :bfp:

Bma ~ How are you with your PIO?

As for me ~ I'm still spotting :shrug: Not a lot but still, its getting on my last nervous :rofl: On the other hand... My husband left last night with the the other groomsmen of a wedding that we are in this upcoming saturday. They went to Vermont for the weekend so It's just me at home with the dogs and my parents. I spent the entire day today making favors with the bride and two bridesmaids. I made 132 brides and 132 grooms - chocolate covered pretzels. :wacko: I plan on relaxing the next two days.... and Tuesday is almost here for my appointments.... :yipee: I'm so excited!


----------



## BabyLove1210

I went in for bw/us this morning. I have close to 20 follies ranging from 9mm to 15mm. We were scheduled to go back for the same on Tuesday. I just got a call from the nurse now saying the doctor wants me to come back on for another ultrasound at 12:30 because my estrogen level jumped from 1944 on Friday to 5241 today. I'm not sure what to think but I'm terrified of what the doctor is going to say. Has anyone had this happen and what was the result??


----------



## Bma11

BabyLove1210 said:


> I went in for bw/us this morning. I have close to 20 follies ranging from 9mm to 15mm. We were scheduled to go back for the same on Tuesday. I just got a call from the nurse now saying the doctor wants me to come back on for another ultrasound at 12:30 because my estrogen level jumped from 1944 on Friday to 5241 today. I'm not sure what to think but I'm terrified of what the doctor is going to say. Has anyone had this happen and what was the result??

My estrogen got too high to do a fresh ivf. I had to trigger with lupron & freeze all embryos.


----------



## Bma11

mission_mommy said:


> Hope everyone is doing fine....
> I am having just the hysteroscopy next week....

Hey lady! Good luck. I came back on to read and respond to your long post from earlier, but its gone now. I was hungover too bad to read too much. Hope you are well.


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> Lucie & TTCBaby ~ Are you waiting until OTD to test? If you are, I praise you girls for such control. I bet you are both nervous. :hugs: I can't wait to hear of your :bfp:
> 
> Bma ~ How are you with your PIO?
> 
> As for me ~ I'm still spotting :shrug: Not a lot but still, its getting on my last nervous :rofl: On the other hand... My husband left last night with the the other groomsmen of a wedding that we are in this upcoming saturday. They went to Vermont for the weekend so It's just me at home with the dogs and my parents. I spent the entire day today making favors with the bride and two bridesmaids. I made 132 brides and 132 grooms - chocolate covered pretzels. :wacko: I plan on relaxing the next two days.... and Tuesday is almost here for my appointments.... :yipee: I'm so excited!


Yay!! It's almost here. The PIO shots are not bad at all!!! The first one I forgot to relax my leg and am still sore :/ but it's fine.


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey BMA...am sorry for removing it...I was confused between having both lap and hysteroscopy or only hysteroscopy before my fet... I got my af Saturday and have been having fever and body pains along with cramps..which tells me endo is back..RE told me I could have a lap for the pain and endo cysts before Fet of I wanted...but both lap and hysteroscopyAre not covered by insurance..so planning to go with just the hysteroscopy....but and scared if the endo might cause problems with my fet....I don't know what to do....but after thinking a lot...I find no other way but to forgo the lap as we cannot afford it at this time...


----------



## Bma11

mission_mommy said:


> Hey BMA...am sorry for removing it...I was confused between having both lap and hysteroscopy or only hysteroscopy before my fet... I got my af Saturday and have been having fever and body pains along with cramps..which tells me endo is back..RE told me I could have a lap for the pain and endo cysts before Fet of I wanted...but both lap and hysteroscopyAre not covered by insurance..so planning to go with just the hysteroscopy....but and scared if the endo might cause problems with my fet....I don't know what to do....but after thinking a lot...I find no other way but to forgo the lap as we cannot afford it at this time...

Before I had my lap I had a consult with my RE after my third IUI had failed. I had one advanced symptom of endo. Anyways, he told me that if I had endo and did not do the lap it would not affect the ivf. So, I know you want the lap for the pain, but I'd say don't do it. Hopefully when you get pregnant it will help make the endo go away! The Hysterscopy I'd do so they can do the endometrin scratch that's supposed to help with implantation.

Do you think the fever etc is from the ER?? Possibly? Are you still in the two weeks post ER?


----------



## mission_mommy

I just completed two weeks after er...
Am sure its not because of er..because last year before my lap the symptoms that made my obgyn doubt that I have endo were fever and severe cramps during af..she said along with the normal endometrium lining, the endo also bleeds during af but inside the body..it causes the inflammation and the fever...so I knew that my endo was totally back...
Well thank you so much for the reply..it made me feel better...I needed re assurance...my mom in law is visiting us this August..I want this fet to work so that I can give her the good news when she is here...


----------



## Bma11

Dang, I really never had any of those symptoms. That's no good. 
You'll be able to give her good news, I just know it!!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone :) 

I just got my IVF calendar for my first and hopefully only cycle... Little overwhelmed but hoping to learn a thing or 2 from you girls as I go along. My injections are on the way and should be here anyday. I started the BC protocol so thats pretty depressing... I feel strange taking that stuff when my goal all along was to be fertile!


----------



## mission_mommy

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi Everyone :)
> 
> I just got my IVF calendar for my first and hopefully only cycle... Little overwhelmed but hoping to learn a thing or 2 from you girls as I go along. My injections are on the way and should be here anyday. I started the BC protocol so thats pretty depressing... I feel strange taking that stuff when my goal all along was to be fertile!

Hello *Brandy-*welcome to the thread:flower: We have met on another thread already!!
Dont be depressed Hun:hugs:..Its part of the protocol and helps your ovaries perform better during ivf....!


----------



## mission_mommy

*bma-*Thank you:hugs:Hun!
And how are you doing...?Three more days to go..and you'l be PUPO!!!

*babylove-*What did your RE say she is going to do?? Wil you be doing an FET ..i hope they manage to get the levels under control!:hugs:

*august-*Good luck for tuesday!!:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Just wanted to stop in and say hi. Welcome brandy


----------



## mission_mommy

ttcbaby117 said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say hi. Welcome brandy

Hey Hun..how are you doing...any symptoms yet??your otd is just 3 days away...i pray you get a BFP:)


----------



## pcsoph2890

Sorry what does pupo mean?


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies, sorry I have been MIA... I once again have a stinking cold (twice now since stimming) and I have been on here but found it hard to keep up with all the threads...

*starlight* how are things going???

*ttcbaby & lucie* how are you feeling??? Girls I had no symptoms except dizziness I really though I was out!!! Sending you both tons of baby :dust: :dust:

*mission* gl with your hysteroscopy :hugs:

*baby* my estrogen was sky high, we coasted (no injections) and when the level went back down I had EC... Fx'd for you :hugs:

*brandy* welcome :) gl with your up coming cycle 

*pcsoph2890* PUPO- Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :)

*Hi to anyone I have missed  *


----------



## Bma11

Brandy- welcome to the thread :)

Mission mommy- I'm getting so nervous & so excited. 

Baby love- how are you feeling? 

Ttcbaby- hope you are feeling better :) may 30 is right around the corner!!

Scerena- hope you get to feeling better :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

mission - Thanks! I have been doing ok. I do have symptoms but I think they are just progesterone related....cramps, sore boobs....

scerena- sorry to hear you have another cold...pregnancy does lower your immune system. Take care hun!


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies! hope you all had a great weekend :) my sister-in-law got married this weekend so it was a very happy and busy weekend!

scerena - how are you doing?? hope you're feeling better xxoo. I am going great - our results and next steps appointment is this Friday so I am suppper excited for it to get here!!!!

mission mommy - how are you??

welcome to all the new ladies :)

bma - i see your FET is coming up...you must be getting pretty excited :)

ttcbaby - i have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## scerena

*Bma* a matter of days until your FET how you feeling???

*ttcbaby* got everything crossed for you I really have :hugs:

*starlight* brilliant news :) bet you cannot wait!!! Are you likely to get started on your next af???


----------



## Bma11

Yes ladies I'm so nervous and so excited. DH isn't able to make it, he will be working nights and will be sleeping and it's in the afternoon and the clinic is far like and hour. So, my mom and best friend will be going with me! We plan to eat a good breakfast and then go to my transfer! :happydance: and I am going to be on strict bed rest for 3 days. Only getting up to use the restroom. Crazy! They specifically said no showers or baths. Lol so, gotta get face wipes and hygiene wipes as well! :haha:


----------



## scerena

*Bma* Glad your mum and best friend can go with you :)

So crazy how different clinic have different rules isn't it!!! I had showers daily, no bed rest (well rested as was sore but not bed rest) it's just weird why we all get different advise- I was told to return back to Normal, yet in the states a lot of people are recommended to best rest...
I got straight up after transfer and pee'd too!

My personal opinion is I don't think anything makes a difference, if the embies are going to stick then they will- like in a natural cycle we don't change anything- but you have to take your clinics advise :)

How exciting though after all this wait you will be PUPO :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- it is crazy how the clinics and doctors are so different. Oh well, I look forward to it though :) lol


----------



## scerena

*bma* it's a good thing you get to rest though :) can't wait for you to get your bfp :) how many embies will you have transferred???


----------



## Bma11

Scerena we are transferring 2!! :happydance:


----------



## scerena

*bma* yay :) double the chance and maybe even twins :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I posted this question in another thread too sorry for being redundant.. I just noticed on my calendar that the doc has me down for 150 IU of Puregon and 150 IU of Menogon. I dont have PCOS or any other issues ovulating that we have found. Last month I had 19 potential follies on an unmedicated cycle so I am concerned is this going to cause hyperstimulation?


----------



## augustluvers

~Brandy~ said:


> I posted this question in another thread too sorry for being redundant.. I just noticed on my calendar that the doc has me down for 150 IU of Puregon and 150 IU of Menogon. I dont have PCOS or any other issues ovulating that we have found. Last month I had 19 potential follies on an unmedicated cycle so I am concerned is this going to cause hyperstimulation?

These are normal medications for an IVF cycle. They will monitor you quite often in hopes of not hyperstimulating you. Trust your doctor. A lot of the time the written plan isn't exactly what they go with. It all depends on your hormones from you baseline ultrasound and bloodwork appointment. Breathe... it'll be alright, they know what they are doing :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Scerena ~ When's your first ultrasound?

Bma ~ I'm so excited for your FET :happydance: I just know it's gonna work. 

Lucie ~ tomorrow is OTD!!!! Have you given in and tested at home? 

TTCbaby ~ How are you? 

As for me ~ I'm so excited about tomorrow and my appointment. I must confess that I am truly grateful for you ladies and this thread. I'm having a really sad loner kind of day. I'm 25 years old, married to the most amazing man in the world, I have a full time job with the state of NJ, and I just graduated with my Master Degree. I like to think that I'm accomplished and very independent. When I first started all my treatments I thought I had people that I could count on, people that I could turn to in my darkest hours, but I have recently realized that they were all just nosey and I'm left feeling like I have no friends at all. I feel like I'm only sought when someone needs me to do something. I'm the last that is thought of and its making me feel some kind of way. So I'm glad that I can turn to you girls, women who know exactly what I'm doing through. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I posted this question in another thread too sorry for being redundant.. I just noticed on my calendar that the doc has me down for 150 IU of Puregon and 150 IU of Menogon. I dont have PCOS or any other issues ovulating that we have found. Last month I had 19 potential follies on an unmedicated cycle so I am concerned is this going to cause hyperstimulation?
> 
> These are normal medications for an IVF cycle. They will monitor you quite often in hopes of not hyperstimulating you. Trust your doctor. A lot of the time the written plan isn't exactly what they go with. It all depends on your hormones from you baseline ultrasound and bloodwork appointment. Breathe... it'll be alright, they know what they are doing :hugs:Click to expand...

I have worked with too many doctors to trust any of them fully ;) years in the ER and OR have taught me always to second guess.


----------



## Bma11

Brandy- I agree with Augustluvers. In the end we have to trust the specialist we chose to go to. You can tell them your fears when you see them next or whatever and ask what they do in a case where things are looking like you could over stimulate. I started on 75iu of menopur and 75iu of bravelle and never went up. I too had a lot of follicles to begin with. And my estrogen got way too high and I had to trigger with something else and then freeze all my embryos and do a FET. Other ladies have had high estrogen levels but they "coasted" or whatever and one ... Scerena just got her bfp!! So, they go from your blood work and ultrasounds .


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> Scerena ~ When's your first ultrasound?
> 
> Bma ~ I'm so excited for your FET :happydance: I just know it's gonna work.
> 
> Lucie ~ tomorrow is OTD!!!! Have you given in and tested at home?
> 
> TTCbaby ~ How are you?
> 
> As for me ~ I'm so excited about tomorrow and my appointment. I must confess that I am truly grateful for you ladies and this thread. I'm having a really sad loner kind of day. I'm 25 years old, married to the most amazing man in the world, I have a full time job with the state of NJ, and I just graduated with my Master Degree. I like to think that I'm accomplished and very independent. When I first started all my treatments I thought I had people that I could count on, people that I could turn to in my darkest hours, but I have recently realized that they were all just nosey and I'm left feeling like I have no friends at all. I feel like I'm only sought when someone needs me to do something. I'm the last that is thought of and its making me feel some kind of way. So I'm glad that I can turn to you girls, women who know exactly what I'm doing through. :hugs:

:hugs: I'm sorry your "friends" are like that. I actually only really wanted my immediate family and one of my best friends to know. I just feel like anyone else won't take the time to understand what it is we are doing etc etc. And I'm so glad we can give you the support you need. 
I think it's so awesome that you have your masters! Congrats! I actually had a client who was from houston who moved to New Jersey to work for Chris Christy!!! 
I hope you get to feeling better mentally! Praying for good new tomorrow!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone for the support ;) I have requested that my doseage be reduced and that they add a day 3 ultrasound to the calendar.


----------



## scerena

*augustluvers* I haven't booked my scan yet, just waiting on my beta results from Friday to come back and then I will book in for a private scan somewhere- I'm think probably next fri when I will be 6w3d :)
Not sure with our time difference- but gl for your app today?
You sound very accomplished :) well done you :) I know what you mean about "friends" I realised I only have a couple of true friends during my infertility struggles :hugs:

*Bma* 2 days to go :happydance: sorry, I'm excited for you :)

*brandy* honestly I agree trust the docs, they're there to get you pregnant, they wouldn't want to ruin a cycle on purpose as if anything they want to increase their success rates..., I lost hope with my docs and I realise now that everything they said and done was right for me and I learnt I'm not the expert they clearly are :)
Gl with your cycle :)


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hey ladies!! :hi:

Scerena - How are you feeling? Any news or waiting on a scan?

Lucie - Today's the day right? Did you test early? Hopefully you get your BFP today.

TTC - your OTD is this week as well? Have you caved yet?

Mission - GL with your hysteroscopy. When are you going in?

Brandy - I also agree with the girls to trust them. I have PCOS and they still started me on 225 units of Follistim which I thought was definitely going to hyperstimulate me, then they increased it! My estrogen got high, but as it went up, they decreased my doses and it worked out fine. I know everyone is different but in the end I had to just trust that they knew what they were doing. 

August - GL today!

BMA - Sooo close now! One more day and you're going in!! :happydance:

AFM - I go in tomorrow for ER. I got called back in for a second ultrasound on Sunday because my estrogen reached 5200. After the doctor did the ultrasound, she said everything looked fine, I had lots of follies with good growth and we would probably trigger Monday. We went back in Monday for BW/US and they had grown. I had a few 19s, 18s, and 17s and a couple that were almost 16. We got coached on how to do an intramuscular trigger shot and they gave me the meds for it! They had initially thought I would trigger with subQ Ovidrel then decided to trigger me with Novarel. We triggered last night at 8:30 and ER is tomorrow at 7:30. They said it will most likely be a 5 day transfer. They like to try to always do a 5 day if possible so ET is looking like Monday June 3rd. I am sooo ready!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Brandy. I believe 150 is a very average dose to start on especially if you don't have PCOS. 

August. I too have come to that realization which is why I really haven't told anyone. We are here Hun supporting you every step of the way. 

BMA. That is so awesome you have you mom and BFF. I am so excited for you

Scerena. How are you feeling? Is the cold gone ? When do you get an ultrasound?

Mission. How are you?

Lucie. Everything is crossed!!!

Baby love. Good luck in your ER. 

AFM. I'm just chilling out today it's rainy and I will do work from home


----------



## Bma11

Good luck today LUCIE! :dust:

Ttcbaby-- well just two sleeps and you'll be doing your beta as well!!! Yay! Wish I could work from home ! 

Baby love- good luck tomorrow with ER!! So exciting, we will be in our TWW together! Ummm I can't believe we will be 4 days apart in pregnancy if this works for us!

Mission mommy- thinking of you today!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes I am blessed with that ability which also allowed me to be away for 3 weeks to do IVF. I am so afraid of my beta....I go through so many different emotions in a day. I just want that BFP so badly! I keep talking to my embies hoping they are getting nice and snug in there! Are you doing any acupuncture for your transfer? I did it before and after transfer and a few days later before I had to fly home.


----------



## augustluvers

Hi girls!

Had my follow up this morning. During the ultrasound I saw the cyst but its measuring at 7mm (no longer at 35mm). I gave my blood up :haha: and waited patiently all day for "the call"... Just got the call and was told to stop the bcp and I go in Friday for bloodwork and ultrasound and possibly get to starts my injections on Friday afternoon! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Ttcbaby- you are so strong for holding out this long. I can't do it. :dohh: those embies better have minded! Lol I'm on pins and needles waiting...
Yes, I have an acupuncture appointment tomorrow and then next Monday!


----------



## scerena

Hey ladies beta results are-
9dp5dt- 223
12dp5dt- 715
Doc was happy as they more than doubled he said things are looking good so far :)

Had my 1st call from my midwife too today, she's booked me in for 24th June...

As everyone wanted to know- I booked my private scan today for next thurs- 6w2d so fx'd everything will be okay!!!

*babylove1210* wishing you all the luck in the world I hope you get loads of eggs!!! Your follicles sound like good ranges :)

*ttcbaby* nope I still have my cold :cry: wish it would hurry up and go!!! I too have been chilling in today it's been raining here too!!!

Hope you're okay?? Got absolutely everything crossed for you :hugs:

*lucie* hope all goes well, I'm stalking your journal, everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*augustluvers* that is brilliant news :happydance: I cannot wait for you to get started :)


----------



## augustluvers

scerena said:


> Hey ladies beta results are-
> 9dp5dt- 223
> 12dp5dt- 715
> Doc was happy as they more than doubled he said things are looking good so far :)
> 
> Had my 1st call from my midwife too today, she's booked me in for 24th June...
> 
> As everyone wanted to know- I booked my private scan today for next thurs- 6w2d so fx'd everything will be okay!!!
> 
> *babylove1210* wishing you all the luck in the world I hope you get loads of eggs!!! Your follicles sound like good ranges :)
> 
> *ttcbaby* nope I still have my cold :cry: wish it would hurry up and go!!! I too have been chilling in today it's been raining here too!!!
> 
> Hope you're okay?? Got absolutely everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> *lucie* hope all goes well, I'm stalking your journal, everything crossed for you :hugs:

:yipee: :happydance: :hugs: So happy for you!!!!!!!! I can't wait for your scan next week! I completely forgot how early on you are, that goes to show that I sometimes think I've known you girls forever! :hugs:


----------



## Lucie73821

BFN.


----------



## Bma11

I'm so sorry lucie :hugs: praying for you


----------



## scerena

*lucie* so sorry to hear that Hun :hugs: I'm also praying for you :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Had my follow up this morning. During the ultrasound I saw the cyst but its measuring at 7mm (no longer at 35mm). I gave my blood up :haha: and waited patiently all day for "the call"... Just got the call and was told to stop the bcp and I go in Friday for bloodwork and ultrasound and possibly get to starts my injections on Friday afternoon! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY! How exciting :) I cant wait till I start mine!



Bma11 said:


> Ttcbaby- you are so strong for holding out this long. I can't do it. :dohh: those embies better have minded! Lol I'm on pins and needles waiting...
> Yes, I have an acupuncture appointment tomorrow and then next Monday!

Ohh only a couple days to go :) Dust to you 



Lucie73821 said:


> BFN.

:hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

*Lucie-*:hugs:We are there for you if you need us!

*Bma-*Thanks Hun:hugs:..have been thinking of you too..counting your days to FET...Its funny that you arent allowed to shower or take baths...never heard of that..did you ask them why..I soo much want your FET to work!!!

*scerena-*Am soo glad everything is going well and your doctor is happy..you must be soo excited for the scan..i hope the cold will stop troubling you soon!!:hugs:

*Augustluvers-*Hey Hun...am glad you find the support here..i understand what you say..i am in a same kind of situation too!!
Soo Glad your cyst is almost gone.....happy that you are getting to start!:hugs:

*babylove-*yayy! am happy everything is fine and you triggered!!!
Lotts of good luck for your ER!!:hugs:

*starlight-*Am doing fine Hun...just a little achey due to AF!how are things with you?:)

*ttcbaby-*Kudos for waiting patiently..!!I pray your patience pays off with a huge Beta!

*AFM-*I have a blood work tomorrow morning and if everything is fine i start BCPs for my FET cycle...yay!..something happening finally!!!
They'l also give me a date for hysteroscopy!
I am very sorry if i missed someone!


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- I didn't ask about why I have to be on bedrest. I've heard a lot of people saying that there are no baths for a while though. I'm just looking forward to not working for three days! :haha: 

Glad things are moving for you!!! It will be here before you know it!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I was told bed rest for 48 hours but the sr said that means I could sit up and watch tv etc. she said sitting up will remedy any backaches after laying down for a while.


----------



## Bma11

See, I can only sit up to eat.... I wonder why it varies so much from dr to dr


----------



## BabyLove1210

I was told I could shower, just no baths.
Just left ER, they got 32 eggs!! We should get a call on how many are mature today and a fert report tomorrow.


----------



## augustluvers

Mission ~ So happy that you get to start your FET preparation :happydance:

Brandy ~ When do you get to start stimming? 

Bma ~ I know that my fertility doctor doesn't say to do bedrest but I do it anyway! :haha: Anything to get out of work for a few days! I can't believe you're only a day away from your transfer :hugs:

Babylove ~ So glad to hear you are well! :hugs: 32 eggs wow!!!!! That's awesome!

Lucie ~ I'm so so so sorry :hugs: 

As for me ~ I'm so darn excited for friday! I keep going to the bathroom to see if AF is showing her face because I so want her to hurry up and get here before Friday. Weird huh, to pray for AF to show?


----------



## ttcbaby117

August - isn't it funny...now you are hoping for Af....I always got a kick out of it when I was anxiously hoping for her appearance!

BMA- tomorrows your big day! What time do you go in?

babylove - wow that is awesome! I cant wait to hear that fert report!


----------



## Bma11

Baby love- 32 :yipee: can't wait to here the fert report!! 

Augustluvers- that's what I'm saying!!! :haha: and I know time flies as it will for you too! Good luck on Friday :)

Ttcbaby- I go in at 11am central time!!! I actually had a very very mini anxiety attack and I kept myself from crying... Luckily.


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey everyone 

Bma- Wow..finally!!! Am so excited for your fet...lots of good luck and baby dust!!
Relax and enjoy your 3 days of bed rest!! Waiting to hear from you how it goes..hugs!!
Yea things are finally moving forward for me..

Babylove- yayyy!! That's a great number. I hope most of them fertilize. Waiting to hear your report..drink lots of gatorade and relax...advise given by scerena and bma that helped me recover fast!! 

August- thank you!! Hope AF shows up sooner...glad you are finally getting to start..hugs!

Ttcbaby- hope you are doing good..I guess your otd is tomorrow...good luck hun...praying you get your bfp!

afm- my blood tests came back normal so I start my bcps today. Hystetoscopy on 12th ..


----------



## ~Brandy~

Super excited! I got my first package of meds in the mail today ;) Sucks that I dont get to start for 2 weeks and thats the lupron. Currently on BC :( But atleast I am starting to get my goodies!

Trial transfer and hyst is Monday.

Good luck tomorrow BMA!! Will be thinking of you :)


----------



## scerena

Not sure on our time difference? But...

Not long until you're finally PUPO *bma* how exciting!!!

And gl for your beta today *tccbaby* thinking of you and praying for you :hugs:

*mission* brilliant news Hun :happydance:

*brandy* exciting times when you get your meds :) not long now :)

*babylove* that is amazing ha you got 32 eggs well done you!!!! Can't wait to hear your feet report :)

*august* I was the same wishing af would arrive when I wanted to start IVF- your time is so close :)

*starlight* one more day until your appointment :)

*lucie* thinking if you :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: to anyone I missed :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Thanks scerena and mission mommy!!! I'm here waiting on my doctor to come talk and take me back! I'm super excited. Thanks for your support ladies!! <3


----------



## BabyLove1210

BMA - sooo excited!!! GL today :yipee:

TTC - GL today too, I hope it's good news! 

Lucie - Soo sorry :hugs:

AFM - The lab called me today. Of the 32 retrieved, 23 have fertilized!! :happydance:
I will get another call tomorrow and Saturday to let me know the progress. He said he was 99.95% sure it would be a day 5 transfer so it looks like we'll be going in on Monday!!


----------



## augustluvers

BMA ~ Good luck hun! :hugs: So excited for you!!!!!! :happydance:

As for me ~ Within a few hours the :withc: will be here! I'm cramping and already spotting heavily :happydance: :yipee: :haha: :rofl: I can't believe how excited and happy I am about the :witch:


----------



## augustluvers

Babylove~ That's fantastic news! So happy for you!


----------



## Bma11

Baby love- thanks! that's so awesome!!! Hurry up so we can symptom spot! :haha: 

Augustluvers- you are so cute! Thanks hun

I didn't want to post my pics again because I really want to meditate real quick but if you pop over to my journal you can see my two embies and where they implanted them!! :yipee:


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Baby love- thanks! that's so awesome!!! Hurry up so we can symptom spot! :haha:
> 
> Augustluvers- you are so cute! Thanks hun
> 
> I didn't want to post my pics again because I really want to meditate real quick but if you pop over to my journal you can see my two embies and where they implanted them!! :yipee:

I went on and saw in your journal! :yipee: So amazing!!!!! Rest rest rest! Your OTD is around my estimated ER lol


----------



## mission_mommy

Heyy everyone!!

*Bma-*Congratulations again!!:hugs:
*scerena-*thank you! How have you been??:hugs:
*babylove-*wowww!!!23 is an awesome number:happydance:!! Goodluck for monday ..happy for you!!
*august-*yayy!i know how happy Af can makes you sometimes !!
*brandy-*thats exciting..i was looking at my meds like a kid looks at candies when they arrived!! Not long before you start..:thumbup:


----------



## mission_mommy

ttcbaby- thinking about you today..looked at the pictures of your embies..they were soo perfect..i pray you get a huge Beta..you were soo patient:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Heyy everyone!!
> 
> *Bma-*Congratulations again!!:hugs:
> *scerena-*thank you! How have you been??:hugs:
> *babylove-*wowww!!!23 is an awesome number:happydance:!! Goodluck for monday ..happy for you!!
> *august-*yayy!i know how happy Af can makes you sometimes !!
> *brandy-*thats exciting..i was looking at my meds like a kid looks at candies when they arrived!! Not long before you start..:thumbup:

oh it's horrible.... Everyone has to think I am nuts that I cant wait to start stabbing myself with needles.. I gather all my stuff up and was drooling over it! I sent pics to my family they are going to commit me ;) 


BABYLOVE- Thats amazing!! good luck I am sure it will all be smooth sailing for you now!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls ... Had my appointment today, still no :witch: :shrug: But I'm spotting. The nurse said that my lining is super thin and that either I won't get a heavy flow or I'll just spot. They took my bloods and now I'm waiting to hear back to see if I start Stims tonight or tomorrow. :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls ... Had my appointment today, still no :witch: :shrug: But I'm spotting. The nurse said that my lining is super thin and that either I won't get a heavy flow or I'll just spot. They took my bloods and now I'm waiting to hear back to see if I start Stims tonight or tomorrow. :happydance:

Yay! Let's get this show on the road!! :)


BABYLOVE- have they called you with any updates on your embies? How are you feeling?


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls ... Had my appointment today, still no :witch: :shrug: But I'm spotting. The nurse said that my lining is super thin and that either I won't get a heavy flow or I'll just spot. They took my bloods and now I'm waiting to hear back to see if I start Stims tonight or tomorrow. :happydance:

How exciting :happydance:


----------



## mission_mommy

*august-*thats soo exciting!!! good luck!:hugs:
*brandy-*we are all the same...i was a little scared of poking myself though..DH was a life saver!
*bma-*heyy Hun!
*everone else-*hello..hope everythings fine::)

AFM- had an ultrasound and bloodwork for my pre-op today!Am having both lap and hysteroscopy on june 12th..
We ae doing a lap as well because i was having terrible excruciating pain after every bowel movement and my ovaries seem to be stuck to bowels and have large endo cyssts!! Am in pain most of the time and cant take it anymore...:cry:

My FET is delayed to august as i need to recover from the surgery!!


----------



## BabyLove1210

Bma11 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls ... Had my appointment today, still no :witch: :shrug: But I'm spotting. The nurse said that my lining is super thin and that either I won't get a heavy flow or I'll just spot. They took my bloods and now I'm waiting to hear back to see if I start Stims tonight or tomorrow. :happydance:
> 
> Yay! Let's get this show on the road!! :)
> 
> 
> BABYLOVE- have they called you with any updates on your embies? How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Yes, they called this morning and said all 23 divided and are 2-4 cells (11 are 4 cell), so they are all still going so far. I should get another call tomorrow on their progress, they'll need to be 6-8 cell by then. It would be nice to have a few frosties in case this doesn't work, but as long as two make it to transfer I'll be happy! I'm feeling pretty good. I went back to work the next day and I even managed to get jeans on today. I've been wearing stretchy pants for about a week!

BMA - How are you feeling? You going crazy yet being stuck in bed?

August - Yay for being able to get started! It's weird how excited we get about being a human pin cushion :haha:


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyLove1210 said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls ... Had my appointment today, still no :witch: :shrug: But I'm spotting. The nurse said that my lining is super thin and that either I won't get a heavy flow or I'll just spot. They took my bloods and now I'm waiting to hear back to see if I start Stims tonight or tomorrow. :happydance:
> 
> Yay! Let's get this show on the road!! :)
> 
> 
> BABYLOVE- have they called you with any updates on your embies? How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they called this morning and said all 23 divided and are 2-4 cells (11 are 4 cell), so they are all still going so far. I should get another call tomorrow on their progress, they'll need to be 6-8 cell by then. It would be nice to have a few frosties in case this doesn't work, but as long as two make it to transfer I'll be happy! I'm feeling pretty good. I went back to work the next day and I even managed to get jeans on today. I've been wearing stretchy pants for about a week!
> 
> BMA - How are you feeling? You going crazy yet being stuck in bed?
> 
> August - Yay for being able to get started! It's weird how excited we get about being a human pin cushion :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds like they are all on their way! Hopefully you wont need the back up plan but FX for you tomorrow :)


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- I'm sorry you're in such bad pain :hugs: August seems so far away but it will go by fast. Take cars of yourself and enjoy life!

BABYLOVE- yes, it's pretty boring! But my nephew is here to keep me company & makes me laugh. --- that's so awesome about your embies!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Bma11 said:


> Mission mommy- I'm sorry you're in such bad pain :hugs: August seems so far away but it will go by fast. Take cars of yourself and enjoy life!

Thanks Hun:hugs:..i know it seems soo far..but i cant take this pain anymore..so going for it! Actually they could have started july but they plan to put me on lupron for 2 weeks before starting!

*babylove-*woww!your embies seem to be doing great..im sure you'l get enough to freeze...:hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

Mission, so sorry you're in so much pain, happy that you're procedure is soon so that will help. Xxoo. Time will fly and August will be here in no time!

August, super exciting you're starting soon!

Afm, had results appt yesterday - looked all clear for me ( previous results showed a blocked tube and cysts on ovaries) but that seems gone now? DH's rest showed good number and mobility but morphology had low normal shaped - 3% they said, which was new news. DH took it well though, he has been such a rock for me. We have our next appt in two weeks where we officially consent to IVF then will start the following cycle! We can still also choose IUI as well but don't think we are leaning that way. It's all happening quickly! Should be starting in July :)

Hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## mission_mommy

heyy starlight, am glad al tests came out clear for you!!!My Dh had morphology issues too but if you are doing ICSI,it shouldnt matter at all:)
Are they putting you on BCP s next?


----------



## scerena

*starlight* brilliant news that you got the all clear :) my oh had morph issues- 2% then over the years it's 15% but ICSI (which we done) will overcome that issue :)

What's next for July is soooo soon :happydance:

*babylove* amazing fert report :happydance:with all them embies I'm sure you wil get frosties :)

*mission* I am glad that you will soon be out of pain :hugs: August is not far at all really by the time you recover Hun :hugs:

*august* brilliant news :) did you start your Stims???

*bma* how are you today Miss.Pupo???? I've got everything crossed for you literally :hugs:

*ttcbaby* thinking of you Hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*brandy* just see by your siggy that you're starting this month :) exciting times!!! I took pics of my meds too :)

* to anyone I missed  *


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hello again ladies! :hi: I haven't been on here since I first said hello because right when we started injections I was also prepping for my finals :book: and finishing a research paper! But I'm all done with school till the fall, yay!! :happydance: So back to focusing on IVF!

*Bma11* So excited for you!! I'm sending out tons of :dust: and crosiing my fingers and toes for you! 

*Brandy* I got so excited when we got my meds and the first injections of Lupron aren't bad at all. The stimmimg ones sting a bit but it doesn't last long. How funny are we for getting excited to stick needles in our bellies?! Anything for a baby :winkwink:.

*Mission_Mommy * So sorry you are in pain Hun :hugs:. Take care of yourself after you lap surgery and August will be here before you know it! :thumbup: I had my lap last summer in July and we had to wait to start IUI in August. If we had known about DH's fragmented sperm we would have gone straight to IVF. I'm hoping the endo hasn't grown back so much that it gives me problems, but once we're pregnant we won't have to worry for at least nine months! :winkwink: 

*BabyLove* Wow! That's a lot of eggies! :yipee: I'm sure you'll get some to freeze but you probably won't even need them :winkwink:. 

*Starlight* IVF with ICSI should bypass any sperm motility/morphology issues so don't worry! :flower:

*Augustluvers* We're right around the same schedule. I started my stims on Tuesday 5/28. Yay for growing foliies!! :happydance:

To anyone I missed, :hi: and hope you're doing well!

AFM, we're onto the stimming injections now, Menopur, and Gonal-F and boy do I love the Lupron injections now! I never thought I'd say I actually like an injection, but I got used to the Lupron, lol. It's left bruises sometimes but it never hurt. The Gonal-F pen hurts sometimes and the Menopur always stings like crazy going in! But DH is doing such a great job and it'll all be worth it I the end once we have our little bundle :baby:. 
So far my body has been responding perfectly to the stimming meds and our estimated ER is for Saturday, June 8th. At my ultrasound Friday I had 9 follies on my right ovary and 8 on my left after just 3 days of stimming, so I hope they get plenty of good embies by ER!


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- I am going crazy! I want to test already! :wacko: I'm on my last day of bed rest. And I'll take tomorrow easy. I'm thinking I will test on Monday. Do you think that is too early? May 30-june3?? I feel tiny pinches and i can only hope its implantation pains but i know its wishful thinking! lol How are you doing? 
In my gut I honestly think this will work but I'm already so anxious to test. OTD is June 10. Oh my lord!

1babydreamer- thank you! I did menopur and bravelle and it stung too! But like you say well worth it! I'm sure you'll have plenty eggs! FX for you too!


----------



## mission_mommy

*scerena-*thanks Hun! hope you are doing fine...i guess you mentioned it but i dont remember ..when is your scan? hope the little one is doing fine:hugs:

*babydreamer-* thanks Hun:hugs:!!! Looks like you are responding pretty well!! Lupron was my Fav too and i have to do it again before my FET!
I had a lap last year march but looks like it has grown back :cry:i guess its the stimming meds ! Well mine was severe..so i guess its easy for it to be back!:shrug:

*bma-*woww..pinches sound like implantation to me...! trust your Gut and stay positive Hun...i have a strong feeling you are going to get your BFP...:thumbup:! You'l get busy in a day or so and you can stop yourself from testing for a few more days...


----------



## scerena

*Bma* the IVF TWW sends you insane doesn't it!!! Its hard constantly wondering what is going on in there :dohh:
I think 4dpt is too early- I've seen people get a bfp then but it's unusual- my first faint but very there line for me was 5dpt in the evening... At 4dpt I had a bfn... 
Hopefully fx'd the pinches are implantation fx'd!!! I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

*mission* hey, my scan is Thursday- I'm so scared/anxious about it... I can't wait for you to have your FET!!!


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- I'm a POAS addict! Lol I have acupuncture tomorrow evening! And ill be super busy at work. 

Scerena/ I was thinking since they made it to six days and then froze and assisted hatching that maybe may 30 would be one day and so on so Monday would be day 5 and I could test? Like my theory? :haha: I just want to justify it any way I can!!! Bahahaha


----------



## Starlight2012

Mission, I have no idea what they are doing next...haha. Look like we will officially consent to the IVF/ICSI on June 14, then get started from there! They'd want to start me on the next cycle but I am not sure what that means!

Screna, thanks! What did your OH do to help with morphology? Also, how are you dong?? Hope your scan on Thursday is perfect :)

1baby, that is great that stimming is going well for you and your ER will come up so soon!! Hope you get lots of great embryos :)

Bma, I have my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## scerena

*bma* mine was a hatching blast but day 5 so I guess if you had it at day 6 it should be ok? There is a good chart on here ill find it- not sure if you've seen it but it tells you what your embryo does each day... :)

*starlight* I'm doing good thanks :) he just took Wellman conception, loose boxers, 1000mg vit c and l-arginine just basically a cocktail of vits- his morph improved although we still needed icsi :)


----------



## scerena

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

That shows day 3 and 5 transfers :)


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- I've been looking at that chart like three times a day! Hehe. I am incredibly impatient and this is no exception! 

Starlight- yay!! So close now! They'll probably put you on BCP or something like that & then stim shortly after that!! And thanks I need crossed fingers.


----------



## scerena

*Bma* I looked at it constantly too :) I'm praying you will be my bump buddy fx'd!! Test whenever you like Hun I done it at 4dpt as I couldn't help myself! The good thing about early testing is watching the progression :)
Just don't be disheartened if nothing is there at 4dpt I thought I was out looking at the blank test but the next day (evening) the line appeared :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> Mission, I have no idea what they are doing next...haha. Look like we will officially consent to the IVF/ICSI on June 14, then get started from there! They'd want to start me on the next cycle but I am not sure what that means!
> 
> Screna, thanks! What did your OH do to help with morphology? Also, how are you dong?? Hope your scan on Thursday is perfect :)
> 
> 1baby, that is great that stimming is going well for you and your ER will come up so soon!! Hope you get lots of great embryos :)
> 
> Bma, I have my fingers crossed for you!!!

How exciting! If it's anything like my doc he only does it so many times per year so he put me on BC this cycle to align me with the other patients. That seems to be the standard practice.

FX for you that it's a quick process :)


----------



## augustluvers

*Starlight ~* I pray that you get to start on June 14th! So excited for you! 

*Mission ~* I'm sorry that you are in pain :hugs: I pray you start feeling better soon! :hugs:

*Scerena ~* I'm so excited for your ultrasound! I see so many IVF girls on here that have to wait so long for their first ultrasound. At my fertility center after your first ultrasound is three days after your second beta. Even though all you can see is the sac. And then you are seen by the FS twice a week until 12 weeks when they discharge you to your OBGYN. :shrug:

*1babydreamer ~* Welcome back! I loved lupron and follistim because they are so easy to inject and they don't burn like menopur or bravelle. I actually injected my menupor and bravelle into my thighs and I would pinch my skin at the same time that I was injecting the medication and I that helped me not feel the burn as much. Like you said, it's worth it in the end :hugs: It looks like my estimated ER is June 11th, which means I'm only 3 days behind you! When is you next scan?

*BMA ~* I don't know how FET work, but I'm assuming that if your embryos are at 5-6 days, then I would say you did a 5 day transfer :shrug: Like scerena said, don't get disheartened with a bfn, it's still early :hugs: So when do you actually plan to test?

As for me ~ It's been a super crazy weekend so I'm sorry for being so MIA on you girls. Friday I had my appointment and was told to wait for the call to see if I can start my injections. I went to work straight after for only 1.5 hours as I was only scheduled to work from 9am to 12pm but due to my appointment I didn't make it to work until 10:30am. As I left work I got the call!!!!! ~~~~ Start 225iu of Follistim!!!!! I was so freakin happy!!!!! So I went home and had lunch with my husband, then I had a nail appointment with my mother and then the rehearsal dinner for my cousins wedding that I'm in. After the dinner I went to see Fast and Furious 6. I got up saturday morning got ready for the wedding and I didn't make it back home until 12 midnight. I slept in until noon today, went to church and I'm just having a minute to myself! But the good news is that *I've got 3 days of stimming under my belt* :happydance: so 225 on Friday, 225 on Saturday and 225 today. I go in tomorrow morning for an ultrasound and blood work


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- you go girl!!! :) glad you are on your way :happydance:

AFM- I'm going to start testing tomorrow morning! I can't take it and it gives me something to do. :dohh: I have like 26 tests at home so they are taunting me! I don't feel a darn thing which I know is completely normal, but you know how we all wish we could just have some clues!! I have my acupuncture tomorrow as well, hope it helps.


----------



## mission_mommy

*bma-*am soo excited you are gonna test tomorrow...i pray you see 2 lines but if u dont, dnt be disappointed ..its too early! But let us kno..i'l be waiting ...
*august-*yayyy! for starting:happydance:!! waiting to hear how your scan goes..let us know!
*scerena-*wow!that must be so exciting to be able to see the little bean!
*starlight-*i hope you get to start soon:)


----------



## augustluvers

BMA ~ lol ... I would be the same! Last cycle I tested everyday because i wanted to see the trigger leave my system :rofl: worst thing in the world, but I just know I'll do it again. I have so many cheapie test here at home

I started a blog. I seem to be horrible at keeping up with a journal on here LOL and this way my family and friends can see my progress without seeing everything I do on here. I'm going to add the link to my signature now so you girls can access it as well :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

augustluvers said:


> *[U1babydreamer ~ Welcome back! I loved lupron and follistim because they are so easy to inject and they don't burn like menopur or bravelle. I actually injected my menupor and bravelle into my thighs and I would pinch my skin at the same time that I was injecting the medication and I that helped me not feel the burn as much. Like you said, it's worth it in the end  It looks like my estimated ER is June 11th, which means I'm only 3 days behind you! When is you next scan?
> 
> As for me ~ It's been a super crazy weekend so I'm sorry for being so MIA on you girls. Friday I had my appointment and was told to wait for the call to see if I can start my injections. I went to work straight after for only 1.5 hours as I was only scheduled to work from 9am to 12pm but due to my appointment I didn't make it to work until 10:30am. As I left work I got the call!!!!! ~~~~ Start 225iu of Follistim!!!!! I was so freakin happy!!!!! So I went home and had lunch with my husband, then I had a nail appointment with my mother and then the rehearsal dinner for my cousins wedding that I'm in. After the dinner I went to see Fast and Furious 6. I got up saturday morning got ready for the wedding and I didn't make it back home until 12 midnight. I slept in until noon today, went to church and I'm just having a minute to myself! But the good news is that I've got 3 days of stimming under my belt  so 225 on Friday, 225 on Saturday and 225 today. I go in tomorrow morning for an ultrasound and blood work*

*

Thanks Hun! We're getting close now! I have an appointment tomorrow for another scan and bloodwork to check my estrogen levels. I've been having ovulation type cramping on both sides and TMI alert, I have been swimming in eggwhites for the last two days!! I totally understand too about being super busy but it's nice that it helps the time fly  Hopefully we are on our way to our BFP's and will be bump buddies!  

Ladies, I have to tell you that I'm really nervous because of hubby's DFI %. Trying to stay positive but he's at 38% and even with the TESE procedure and ICSI, I've heard chances are not great for success . It really increases our chances of a MC even if implantation is successful. But I'm hoping we will be a miraculous exception! I'm thinking of doing acupuncture the day of transfer but I've never done it before. Should I bother or should I have already done it sooner? Does anyone have any thoughts?*


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> *babydreamer-* thanks Hun:hugs:!!! Looks like you are responding pretty well!! Lupron was my Fav too and i have to do it again before my FET!
> I had a lap last year march but looks like it has grown back :cry:i guess its the stimming meds ! Well mine was severe..so i guess its easy for it to be back!:shrug:

I was worried about that too. Before I went on BCP in my early twenties I had two really bad ovarian cysts and my endo always made periods wretched! I was worried when we started all the fertility treatments that it would make things worse before we got pregnant. Luckily you are being monitored closely and hopefully after your lap you will fall pregnant on the first cycle after! My fingers are crossed for you and I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*augustluvers* I'm not doing my u/s through the clinic I'm doing it privately closer to home, I could have done it before but I'd rather go when there is more of a chance of seeing the heartbeat otherwise I will worry myself crazy, I also had my betas that reassured me I was pregnant :)

Gl with your ultrasound :)
Sounds like you had a busy weekend :hugs: I want to watch the new fast and furious me and oh will go when we get a chance :)

*Bma* can't wait to start seeing your tests :) I didn't do acupuncture but I've heard good things about it :)

*mission* I'm praying my scan is an exciting one :) I'm very worried :( hope you're doing okay???

*1babydreamer* I have no idea about acu as I didn't do it but I have heard real good things about it :)

The egg whites are normal :) how many days into Stims are you??


----------



## Bma11

Of course it was negative this morning. I knew it was too early to test so I am well aware! :) BUT I woke up to pee around 12am and laid back down and felt pressure in my abdomen. I wouldn't say like rolling cramps or anything but just pressure etc like maybe AF. So, I will take that as a good sign! Woop!

Ill get back to you ladies when I can... Busy day at work. :)


----------



## scerena

Don't be disheartened Hun :hugs: mine was bfn at 4dpt too :hugs: 

I've everything crossed for you Hun I really do :hugs:


----------



## BabyLove1210

Quick update for me. Just finished with transfer. We transferred two 5AA blasts!! We have 5 more grade 5AA left plus all 21 left are still developing. We'll know tomorrow how many make it to freeze! This went way better than I could ever have imagined!!


----------



## Bma11

Good deal BABYLOVE! Take it easy now. :)


----------



## scerena

*babylove* congrats on being PUPO :happydance:


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena - glad you're doing well! :) those are good tips for DH. We were chatting over the weekend and we are definitely going to do IVF, but hubby wants to try it without ICSI at first (if that is an option), so we will talk about that next Friday at the IVF consent meeting. So excited to get started!

bma - everything crossed for you!! xxoo

brandy - thank you! how are you doing?

missionmommy - thanks! how are you feeling?? I also hope that we can start soon and that it moves quick. Just got AF today, so not sure what that means for starting time? I am a big newbie lol

august - that is amazing that you have started stimming!!! how is it going so far, feeling good? yay!

babylove - how exciting!! :) :) :)


----------



## Bma11

1babydreamer- I started acupuncture jan 30 of this year. I went for a good 6-10 sessions I can't remember and then I stopped because 80 dollars a week is a lot of money! So, I haven't gone regularly for a while and decided to go the week of stimming, embryo transfer and right after embryo transfer. I'd say go and talk to the acupuncurists!! It can't hurt :)


----------



## scerena

*starlight* sounds good Hun :) fx'd that will be an option for you and oh :) next Friday is so soon :) exciting!!! :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

*babylove-*wohooo! thats a brilliant number and am sure you'l get a lot to freeze!
And CONGRATULATIONS!!...you are PUPO with twins:happydance:

*starlight-*Am feeling fine Hun...just want this surgery to be done fast...dont want to stay on pain meds anymore!
I guess they'l give you a plan on your next visit...if your Dh's SA was good i dont think they'l have a problem with doing ivf without icsi..you'l also have an option of doing half in petri dish and half icsi if you have good number of eggs!!

*scerena-*dont you worry Hun:hugs:..with the Betas you got i am sure the little one is healthy..am sure you'l give us a happy update on your scan soon!Am doing fine...The waiting is getting longer..am getting impatient!

*Bma-*:hugs:i'l pray the next test you do is positive..it was really too early! But the af like pressure sounds positive to me...they say the uterus strecthing feels like af cramps....fx'd for you:hugs:

*babydreamer-*thank u so much Hun!:hugs:i hope so too!

*august-*heyy! waiting on your update!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyLove1210 said:


> Quick update for me. Just finished with transfer. We transferred two 5AA blasts!! We have 5 more grade 5AA left plus all 21 left are still developing. We'll know tomorrow how many make it to freeze! This went way better than I could ever have imagined!!


Thats totally awesome :) congrats! I am sure you will do great and it sounds like alot of embies will be waiting for you.



Starlight2012 said:


> scerena - glad you're doing well! :) those are good tips for DH. We were chatting over the weekend and we are definitely going to do IVF, but hubby wants to try it without ICSI at first (if that is an option), so we will talk about that next Friday at the IVF consent meeting. So excited to get started!
> 
> bma - everything crossed for you!! xxoo
> 
> brandy - thank you! how are you doing?
> 
> missionmommy - thanks! how are you feeling?? I also hope that we can start soon and that it moves quick. Just got AF today, so not sure what that means for starting time? I am a big newbie lol
> 
> august - that is amazing that you have started stimming!!! how is it going so far, feeling good? yay!
> 
> babylove - how exciting!! :) :) :)

Just got back from my trial transfer and hysteroscope... well now I have to have surgery to remove 2 Polyps Friday... yay just another thing to add to the madness of all this IVF crap.


----------



## augustluvers

Babylove ~ Congrats on being PUPO!!!! I'm so happy that your transfer went well, rest up! :hugs:

BMA ~ It's still too early, so don't lose hope!

As for me ~ my ultrasound went well this morning. I have lots of follicles! They changed my medications for tonight and tomorrow. I have to take 75iu of Follistim and 75iu of Menopur tonight and tomorrow night, and tomorrow morning I have to start the ganirelix. Estimated ER is Monday/Tuesday. My next appointment it WEdnesday :happydance:


----------



## 1babydreamer

*BabyLove* That's great news!! :happydance: Congrats on being PUPO and get some good rest so those embies can get all snuggly in there! 

*scerena* I've never done acupuncture either but I've been wanting to try. I'm at 6 days stimming going into my appointment today and at my scan today I have 15 good follies between 10 and 12. Three more days of stimming my Dr. says and then the trigger shot. Estimated retrieval if all goes well is this Saturday 6/8 and then an estimated 5 day transfer on Thursday 6/13. Getting close now! How are you feeling? When is your next scan?

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## ~Brandy~

How fun August!! You're gettin close :)


----------



## mission_mommy

*Augustluvers-*yayy!! Glad that your scan went well!So happy that things are moving smoothly for you after al the delays :hugs:!Grow follies grow!
Just visited your blog..its cool!wil be a regular stalker now on!

*babydreamer-*wow!Things are moving fast..i remember how fast the time flew from the day i started stimming to trigger then the ER!! Not far away from being PUPO!:hugs:

AfM- nothing much, al the same..waiting for 12th to be done with the lap n hyst. Time never went so slow everrr:growlmad:


----------



## Bma11

Oh I'm excited for you augustluvers & 1 baby dreamer!!! Glad everything is going well.


----------



## augustluvers

Mission ~ aww thanks for checking out the site. I just upload a an album of photos, lol 

Bma & Brandy ~ Thank you so much! I'm so happy that things are working well for me finally!

I have a question, has anyone ever used Ganirelix? I just did my first inject about an hour ago and I have a rather large lump where I injected the medication. It looks like a large insect bite or something. :shrug: I don't know if this is normal?

~~ I took a picture but my Iphoto on my mac is not working with me right now. I'll try to upload it from my phone during the day or after work~~


----------



## BabyLove1210

augustluvers said:


> Mission ~ aww thanks for checking out the site. I just upload a an album of photos, lol
> 
> Bma & Brandy ~ Thank you so much! I'm so happy that things are working well for me finally!
> 
> I have a question, has anyone ever used Ganirelix? I just did my first inject about an hour ago and I have a rather large lump where I injected the medication. It looks like a large insect bite or something. :shrug: I don't know if this is normal?
> 
> ~~ I took a picture but my Iphoto on my mac is not working with me right now. I'll try to upload it from my phone during the day or after work~~

I was told that was normal. It happened to me. It should disappear within 30 to 45 minutes. Good Luck!

BMA - Hope it's positive soon!

AFM - I was planning on testing out the trigger but the doctor's office has me taking a half dose of ovidrel on Friday. It's going to make it difficult to test before OTD. :growlmad: I got a call this morning from the embryologist that we have 20 :cold:!!!


----------



## Bma11

Baby love- why are you having to take ovidrel on Friday?? And awesome freeze report!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Babylove- wowwww! Awesome number of frosties!


----------



## BabyLove1210

Bma11 said:


> Baby love- why are you having to take ovidrel on Friday?? And awesome freeze report!!!

Something to do with stimulating my ovaries to increase my estrogen level (I think). I don't remember what she said, she called me right after I woke up yesterday from a nap. I could be totally off on the explanation. And thanks!!


----------



## augustluvers

Babylove~ omg 20 frostiesssssss?!?!?!? That's sooooooo awesome :happydance: and thanks for the info on my shot lol I was read and swollen for a good hour! But I'm good now lol


----------



## BabyLove1210

augustluvers said:


> Babylove~ omg 20 frostiesssssss?!?!?!? That's sooooooo awesome :happydance: and thanks for the info on my shot lol I was read and swollen for a good hour! But I'm good now lol

Yeah it freaked me out after the first ganirelix shot and I knew it was supposed to happen. You're very welcome!!! Thanks! I was not expecting that many at all, it's crazy!


----------



## augustluvers

I got to say that I'm pretty bloated and feeling a little out of my skin tonight... simple things like doing the bed, bending, have me feeling a little weird in the ovary area. 

Oh and not to mention that I just watched the season finale of Vampire Diaries and I'm in tears over the stupid stuff! LOL


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- take it easy :) lots of follicles in those ovaries gotta be delicate. This is your get out of doing anything you don't want to do free card :haha:
But seriously hope everything is going well in there!


----------



## ~Brandy~

WOW 20 Frosties!! WTG :) 

Nice blog August.. Getting closer to the prize...


----------



## scerena

*Bma* have you tested since??? Hope you're okay?

*babylove* 20 frosties is AMAZING :dance: well done you!!!

*august* take it easy Hun :hugs: get oh to do everything for you :)

*mission & starlight* I hope that you're both well??? Thinking of you both :flower:

:hi: to anyone else I missed :)


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- I've been testing since Monday. :wacko: just been postin it on my journal instead of here or else I'd be blowing up the thread! :haha:

This mornings test on the frer is positive. Still a very very faint line... Just hope it gets darker by tonight/tomorrow. Praying for it to stick as well!! I'm so excited but very cautious as well. I'm going to call my clinic when they open and see if they'd take me earlier or what!


----------



## scerena

I'm coming to stalk your journal :)


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Scerena- I've been testing since Monday. :wacko: just been postin it on my journal instead of here or else I'd be blowing up the thread! :haha:
> 
> This mornings test on the frer is positive. Still a very very faint line... Just hope it gets darker by tonight/tomorrow. Praying for it to stick as well!! I'm so excited but very cautious as well. I'm going to call my clinic when they open and see if they'd take me earlier or what!

:dance::yipee: So so so so happy for you! I'm coming over to stalk your journal now!!! :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Just a quick update on me ~ I woke up very sore and feeling very full. I can't even walk normal or get up from a chair without feeling something pull or cramp! LOL :happydance: My ultrasound went great! My lining is great and I have 14 measureable follicles on the right and 2 on the left (with some other ones catching up)! So so so excited!


----------



## mission_mommy

*scerena-*Heyy Hun:hugs:..am doing fine..counting days to my lap and hyst.
How are you? Any prego symptoms yet? am eagerly waiting to hear about your scan..its getting closer..yay! what do you expect from your first scan ..do you just see a sac or is there a heartbeat as well?

*august-*Heyy..am sorry you are sore Hun..few more days to go..once the eggies are out you'l feel good!!:hugs: checked out the album on your blog ..its really cool and you look very pretty:kiss:
Am sorry if you had mentioned before ,when is your estimated ER?

*To everyone else*Hello!!:flower:


----------



## scerena

*mission* we MIGHT see a heartbeat (but not hear it)... Please keep your fx'd for me :hugs:
Not much longer until your lap Hun :hugs: it must be hard waiting though bless ya :hugs:

*august* I am glad that your scan went well and everything is heading in the right direction :)


----------



## augustluvers

Mission ~ the estimated ER is Monday, but the nurse just called and said that it can be as early as Sunday with the way I'm stimming lol

I no longer need follistim, I'm now doing 150ui of menopur.


----------



## Bma11

August- WHOO hoo! How exciting. Just a few days away !!

Scerena- so excited for you to update on your scan <3


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> August- WHOO hoo! How exciting. Just a few days away !!
> 
> Scerena- so excited for you to update on your scan <3

I know! I can't believe how fast this is all passing by! I feel like the days are flying by! I can't believe I'm already on day 6 of stims! It's crazy!


----------



## Bma11

Obviously I can not say what worked or didn't. But just in case any of you are interested..... I took 81 mg aspirin daily to help blood flow to my uterus and still am. Along with my prenatal. I also ate one piece of pineapple core starting the day of embryo transfer(after the procedure). You cut the core into 5 pieces and eat one piece for 5 days. :)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* thank you, I will update tomorrow I'm scared about his scan!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I feel like a drug addict with all these drugs and needles sitting in a nicely organized box... I drool when I look at it.. I cant wait to stick myself.

If I said that anywhere else I would be taken to rehab im sure.


----------



## mission_mommy

*Bma-*THank you for the tips Hun..i'l remember to do that..i read on someother threads too that women took aspirin wich helped but did not know about pineapple core...its so nice of you that you shared with us!:hugs:

*august-*yay!that not so far away...time went really fast during my stimming too...you are not that far away from being pupo!!:happydance:

*scerena-*woww...thats so exciting....share with us any scan pics if they give them to you...:hugs: fx'dthe scan wil go great Hun!


----------



## 1babydreamer

*Bma* that is so exciting!! Congrats!! Can't wait to hear about your first scan.

*August* I totally feel your pain! I have been so exhausted and uncomfortable the last few days but I'm set for ER on Saturday!! :happydance: Fingers crossed both of our ER's go well and we get plenty of good eggies!!

*scerena* good luck on your scan! 

*Brandy*, your funny! When do you start your injections?

*Mission*, how are you? I know how much torture waiting is as I'm the least patient person on the planet, but time has already flown by and I know August will be here before you know it!

AFM, it's so hard to find the energy to do anything lately! I get home from work and I'm just exhausted! The last few days of stimming have really been a little tough on my body and I'm so bloated and uncomfortable all the time and the headaches are not fun. I knew there would be side effects but the exhaustion is a surprise. I feel like I can fall asleep standing at any moment! Lol! 
I go in tomorrow for another scan and possibly my trigger shot and then ER on Saturday!! :happydance::happydance: Nervous but excited!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> *Bma* that is so exciting!! Congrats!! Can't wait to hear about your first scan.
> 
> *August* I totally feel your pain! I have been so exhausted and uncomfortable the last few days but I'm set for ER on Saturday!! :happydance: Fingers crossed both of our ER's go well and we get plenty of good eggies!!
> 
> *scerena* good luck on your scan!
> 
> *Brandy*, your funny! When do you start your injections?
> 
> *Mission*, how are you? I know how much torture waiting is as I'm the least patient person on the planet, but time has already flown by and I know August will be here before you know it!
> 
> AFM, it's so hard to find the energy to do anything lately! I get home from work and I'm just exhausted! The last few days of stimming have really been a little tough on my body and I'm so bloated and uncomfortable all the time and the headaches are not fun. I knew there would be side effects but the exhaustion is a surprise. I feel like I can fall asleep standing at any moment! Lol!
> I go in tomorrow for another scan and possibly my trigger shot and then ER on Saturday!! :happydance::happydance: Nervous but excited!!

haha my first injections are next Friday... 9 days but whos counting lol


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- thinking of you!!!

Mission mommy- only 6 days left, let them pass by fast! :)

Augustluvers- hope you're feeling okay, take it easy , relief is coming! 

1babydreamer- relief is coming your way! I swear the hour before retrieval was the worse for me, it hurt more to sit and even walk... But all for a good cause, take it easy! 

BABYLOVE- how are you feeling? Sending prayers your way girl. :)


----------



## BabyLove1210

Bma11 said:


> Scerena- thinking of you!!!
> 
> Mission mommy- only 6 days left, let them pass by fast! :)
> 
> Augustluvers- hope you're feeling okay, take it easy , relief is coming!
> 
> 1babydreamer- relief is coming your way! I swear the hour before retrieval was the worse for me, it hurt more to sit and even walk... But all for a good cause, take it easy!
> 
> BABYLOVE- how are you feeling? Sending prayers your way girl. :)

CONGRATS BMA!!! :happydance: Looking forward to seeing your beta tomorrow!

I'm feeling okay, too early to test but I don't feel anything. I had some cramping yesterday but they said that was normal after the transfer. Other than that just sore boobs from the progesterone, they are super swollen, and I'm still bloated. I just went back to work this morning. I really don't want to take the mini ovidrel shot on Friday so that I can test this weekend, but I can't not follow the doctor's orders. :growlmad:


----------



## Bma11

Baby love- test before you take the ovidrel on Friday. Lol I got a barely there line on Monday which was 4dp5dt...(and that's not normal, so if you do don't get discouraged). Anyways. I still don't feel anything so don't worry and I say this for both our sakes. I want to feel stuff just to make sure all is okay, but I barely feel anything and when I do it's not much and not all day. When do you go in for your beta test?


----------



## BabyLove1210

I plan on testing but it'll only be 4dp5dt so I don't expect to see anything. After that, I won't be able to test and get an actual positive (not false from the ovidrel) until probably the next weekend. My beta is scheduled for June 17th. It feels sooo far away!!! My birthday is June 20th so I hope I get good news.
I know I shouldn't expect to feel anything now, but I just feel so normal, it's weird, I don't know how to explain it...


----------



## Bma11

Yeah, I felt the same way. Just stay positive! There is no reason it shouldn't happen for you :)


----------



## augustluvers

Babylove ~ I'm guessing they are testing you so far away to make sure that the ovidrel is out of your system? :shrug: I pray that you get great news! 

Bma ~ So happy for you! Congrats again! :hugs:

Scerena ~ I saw your post on your journal about your scan today! So exciting that you got to see the heartbeat! :happydance:

As for me~ I had a horrible evening last night. I was so cranky and hormonal. I was not in the mood to deal with anyone. And I woke up in the same mood with more bloating and cramping and globs of I don't know what! I have a headache of the year as well. But I know, it'll be worth it and it's almost over. I can't wait for my ultrasound tomorrow!


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- you poor thing! :hugs: sorry for the cramping and headache ! Hope you feel better soon. :)


----------



## wellsk

Congrats Bma! :)
I'm waiting to find out if I'm going to have a 3 day transfer or 5 day. So impatient for tomorrow to know!
I've only got 3 embryos, so I think two will have become the strong pair and I'll have the transfer tomorrow.


----------



## Bma11

Wellsk- how exciting!!! Good luck & I've got everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## mission_mommy

*babydreamer-*heyy Hun! Let us know how your scan went!So,are you triggering today??

*Bma-*I was soo happy to see your tests getting darker..!its funny how we want symptoms to show up so quick....nausea ,morning sickness are like the things we wish for...
It must be a great feeling to finally be able to say that you are pregnant!:cloud9:

*august-*aww..i hope you feel better soon..but once you have those eggies out..you'l be fine HUn:hugs:

*Wellsk-*Goodluck for your transfer:thumbup:


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> *babydreamer-*heyy Hun! Let us know how your scan went!So,are you triggering today??

I feel just awful today! Work was tough. It's just like *August* described. I feel headachy, exhausted, cranky and hormonal and I have no appetite! I'm usually starving when I wake up but the last two days I haven't wanted any breakfast and I barely eat anything all day. So not like me! 
My scan went okay but my RE wants me to do one more night of stimming and trigger tomorrow. So now my ER date is Sunday with a hopeful five day transfer on Friday 6/14 :happydance: He said I have quite a few good sized follies already on my right but he wants some of the smaller ones to catch up. 

*Wellsk,* good luck on your transfer and let us know how it goes!!

*Bma*, So happy for you! Throw some of that awesome baby dust our way! :winkwink:

*BabyLove*, I know the waiting is torture! Fingers crossed for you!

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## augustluvers

BMA ~ good luck today at your appointment! :yipee:

Wellsk ~ Let us know how you make out today. :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

1babydreamer ~ Looks like we might have ER on the same day. I should know more or less today for sure what day my ER is. So exciting!!!


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- thank you <3 and good luck to you too and yay for ER maybe being earlier. I know how uncomfortable you are.

Mission mommy- :cloud9: is right. Today's was just a bit more solid :) I keep testing cause I'm nervous about it. Just want them to stick! 

1babydreamer- good luck... And yes I'm throwing all my prayers to you ladies. 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks Ladies and *August*, fingers crossed for us we have a great ER and solid blasts for a day 5 transfer! Then we will be PUPO buddies!! :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Hey ladies! Had my appointment and now I'm back at work. My scan went well. I have 32 follicles measuring between 10 & 13 :happydance: I have to take 150 of Menopur tonight and then I'm back tomorrow morning at 6:45am. :wacko: They are thinking that I might have ER on Tuesday/Wednesday but I guess tomorrow will be the day I get a more definite answer.


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Hey ladies! Had my appointment and now I'm back at work. My scan went well. I have 32 follicles measuring between 10 & 13 :happydance: I have to take 150 of Menopur tonight and then I'm back tomorrow morning at 6:45am. :wacko: They are thinking that I might have ER on Tuesday/Wednesday but I guess tomorrow will be the day I get a more definite answer.

Your #'s are great August hang in there :) You will do amazing.


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies sorry I've been rubbish lately!!

*august* you're doing fab :) I'm looking forward to your EC :)

*1babydreamer* looking forward to you EC too :) 

I feel a few more bfps coming :flower:

*august* well done on your beta :)

*brandy* how are you finding the wait?

*mission& starlight * how are things???


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- yay 32 follicles is awesome!!!! Can't wait for the definite answer. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

scerena said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've been rubbish lately!!
> 
> *august* you're doing fab :) I'm looking forward to your EC :)
> 
> *1babydreamer* looking forward to you EC too :)
> 
> I feel a few more bfps coming :flower:
> 
> *august* well done on your beta :)
> 
> *brandy* how are you finding the wait?
> 
> *mission& starlight * how are things???

The wait sucks... But atleast we are getting stuff taken care of in the mean time. I had a hysteroscopy today (surgical) while I was out apparently they thought I had 2 small polyps but turns out I had 4 so glad to get that resolved. I only have a week till I start Lupron then on to stimming so the times should go faster I am sure.

In the mean time I am just cheerleading ;)


----------



## augustluvers

Brandy ~ The wait does suck, but time will fly by so fast while you are stimming that you won't even have time to remember the wait lol.... I'm glad you made out great and got those 4 poly out now. :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

I just did my trigger shots and I had a few random shooting pains near by bum! They're gone now. What are the common side effects of trigger shots that you ladies experienced? Just thought it was Weird as the two injections went in my belly. Egg retrieval is set for 8am on Sunday morning right after DH has his TESE pricedure! I'm excited and I hope they get some good ones!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> I just did my trigger shots and I had a few random shooting pains near by bum! They're gone now. What are the common side effects of trigger shots that you ladies experienced? Just thought it was Weird as the two injections went in my belly. Egg retrieval is set for 8am on Sunday morning right after DH has his TESE pricedure! I'm excited and I hope they get some good ones!!

I haven't done the trigger shot yet... But I kind of giggled when I read this only because that's how I had the first signs of labor with my daughter..

Apparently the female anatomy likes to send stabbing pains through the bum when we mess with the uterus, ovaries, tubes, etc haha.

FX for a great ET!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Lol! Thanks Brandy! It just surprised me but it makes sense. I can't believe that this time next week I'll be PUPO. I hope ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Lol! Thanks Brandy! It just surprised me but it makes sense. I can't believe that this time next week I'll be PUPO. I hope ;)

Very soon!! How exciting. I am a month away and I and super excited I cant imagine what will heppen when im that close! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bma11

1babydreamer- I never had side effects with the trigger. But I'm sure it's completely normal!! :) your retrieval is tomorrow right?!?! GOOD LUCK!! :) 

Augusuvers- how are you doing? What did they say at your appt this morning???

BABYLOVE- how are you doing?

How is everyone else?!?!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Bma11 said:


> 1babydreamer- I never had side effects with the trigger. But I'm sure it's completely normal!! :) your retrieval is tomorrow right?!?! GOOD LUCK!! :)

Thanks Hun! It was just a few random tweaks by my bum, :haha: lol. Nothing else since thank goodness. Just feeling the same old discomfort, tired, crampy, sore boobs and very sensitive nipples but my appetite came back today, so yay!
Yep, retrieval is set for tomorrow morning and I'm getting excited but a bit nervous. On last count I had about 15-18 follies so I hope they did some good growing! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mission_mommy

*babydreamer-*i had no side effects with trigger either...just being extra sore downthere...Good luck for your ER Hun...hope you get lots of eggies:)

*scerena-*Doing good hun...:hugs:And i posted it on your journal but wanna tell you again..those clips were amazing...i never thought it would be so clear so soon!!

*august-*Hope you are doing fine....:hugs:

*brandy-*great that you had those buggers removed...me going to get mine done soon!!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls... here's a run down of my day so far...

I got up at 5am and showered and got ready for my appointment. Got hubby up and we we out the door by 5:45am. On our way to the fertility center we heard a loud pop sound and figured my husband had run over something. We continue and get to the doctors at 6:45am. I was seen extremely early because my usual ultrasound tech needed to be at a conference today so she wanted to get my ultrasound done before leaving. Bless her heart! I absolutely love her. My ultrasound went a little rough. I'm sore in my lady parts so i just felt very uncomfortable. My legs were twitching, my husband is giggling and the tech was in a rush. :wacko: Yesterday she measured 32 follicles between 10mm & 13mm... today there are 44 between 10mm and 15mm. So they are growing. They took my bloods and I was out the door. In the car my husband noticed that the tire light was on so we pulled over to the gas station and realized that we had a blown out tired. This was at 7:30am. We called our road side assistance and were told someone would be out in 50 minutes... no one showed so they called again and said another 50 minutes. After 2.5 hours we gave up and grove at 5mph to the nearest Walmart. We bought everything we needed and changed the tire ourselves. Then we drive home and the gas light comes on, so we are crapping our pants wondering how far can we go before the car shuts down? :haha: We have a 2012 Prius C, so it's still new to us. We found a gas station and filled up. It was craziness this morning but by 1pm we finally made it home. I got a call around 1:30pm that I need to continue Menupor and ganirelix tonight and tomorrow and I return on Monday at 11:20am. Hopefully retrieval is on Wednesday. I'm feeling extra full and I'm finding it hard to walk for long periods of time. On the bright side, we went to see "Now You See Me" in the theatre, I'm home resting now. Happy to be home! LOL


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- oh my gosh! 44 follicles! You go girl :) I know how uncomfy that u/a wand is. :/ sorry about y'all's mishap but glAd you finally made it home!! 

Oh I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Augustluvers- oh my gosh! 44 follicles! You go girl :) I know how uncomfy that u/a wand is. :/ sorry about y'all's mishap but glAd you finally made it home!!
> 
> Oh I'm so excited for you!!

I know! I'm drinking lots of water, I'm so afraid of OHSS!


----------



## mission_mommy

woww! August..44 is huge..i can imagine how full and sore you must be down there..but on the bright side you have so many follies and potential eggies....yayy!Am excited for you...you are getting so close to ER!!:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> Augustluvers- oh my gosh! 44 follicles! You go girl :) I know how uncomfy that u/a wand is. :/ sorry about y'all's mishap but glAd you finally made it home!!
> 
> Oh I'm so excited for you!!
> 
> I know! I'm drinking lots of water, I'm so afraid of OHSS!Click to expand...

Wow that amazing... I would make sure you get plenty of fluids and rest ALOT :shrug: it will all be worth it :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh my goodness August!! 44 follies! No wonder you're uncomfortable!! I only have like 18 and I'm ready for them to be taken out!! 

In the sitting room now as DH has his TESE procedure and then I'm up for my collection! Fingers crossed for plenty if good solid envies and enough good sperm to make us pregnant! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Oh my goodness August!! 44 follies! No wonder you're uncomfortable!! I only have like 18 and I'm ready for them to be taken out!!
> 
> In the sitting room now as DH has his TESE procedure and then I'm up for my collection! Fingers crossed for plenty if good solid envies and enough good sperm to make us pregnant! :)

Good luck with your retrieval!


----------



## mission_mommy

*babydreamer-*waiting to hear how your retrieval goes....good luck Hun:thumbup:


----------



## scerena

*babydreamer* old luck can't wait to hear ow it all went :)

*august* that's amazing!!! Go you!!! I agree rest and drink plenty :hugs:

*mission, starlight, brandy, Bma* hope you're all doing okay??


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks girls, retrieval went really well! They got 17 and my Dr, was happy. They also got plenty from DH to use for fresh and enough for 4 frozen. I'll get the call tomorrow to see how many are viable. Feeling OK just a bit crampy and gassy and DH and I are replacing the rest of today :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oops. That should have been relaxing. Stupid tablet lol.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Finding that now that all the "happy drugs" are out of my system I'm not feeling so great. My boobs are sooooooooooo sore and sensitive to the touch and there's uncomfortable pressure that's worse when I pee. Drinking tons if water though just to be safe!

How is everyone?


----------



## Bma11

1babydreamer- chug the Gatorade or coconut water. You might be bloated but it helps!!! Can't wait to hear the fertilization report!! :)


----------



## augustluvers

1babydreamer ~ I'm so happy that your ER went so well. But I'm sorry you are feeling the aftermath now. Like the girls say... drink up and rest. 

As for me ~ I'm finding it difficult to do my injections now that my tummy is sore :wacko: But I'm getting them done! I can't wait for my appointment tomorrow. I'm praying that these follicles are within range to get my trigger shot tomorrow and ER on Wednesday. I do have a lot of follicles (44+) however the nurse and tech believe only 1/2 of them will be retrieved and maybe 10-12 actual mature eggs, but hey all I need is one!


----------



## mission_mommy

yayyy BABYDREAMER!!!thats a good number!! So sorry you are sore!!
But half the job is done..relax until the next step..soon to be PUPO:)
How many are you planning on putting back in?

*August-*Not long before your ER Hun! you are right..al we need is one to work but am sure you'l get many !!

*scerena-*Am doing just fine Hun,...how are you..it must be amazing to be preggers...:cloud9:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks BMA, Mission and August. I'm drinking tons even though I'm sooooooo bloated! :0 
Mission, we're hoping to put back two perfect embies. We'd love twins!
August, my fingers are crossed for your appointment tomorrow and I know you'll have plenty of good eggs to use! Like u said it just takes one ;).


----------



## scerena

*1babydreamer* yes drink plenty and rest as much as you can :hugs: looking forward to hearing your fert report :)

*August* I remember my stomach getting sore from the injections :hugs: yes you only need one :) I had 17 BIG follicles- the rest were under 10/12 but I got 9 eggs- one transferred and 2 frozen- so remember its quality vs quantity although I think you're going to do great :)

*mission* yes it is Hun, will be your turn soon :hugs: although now I worry more than ever- I thought IVF was worrying but this is crazy! Just hope all continues okay...

I'm glad you're doing okay- I'm loosing track- are you planning to do your FET in July/August?


----------



## BabyLove1210

baby dreamer - Congrats! Just a few more days and you'll be PUPO!

August - Hopefully you get good news and are able to trigger today!! Sounds like you're going to have a lot to work with. They got 32 eggs from me so I know how uncomfortable you are right now

Mission - Not long now and you'll be on your way. 

AFM - I had to do an mini HCG booster on Friday so I have no way of knowing if the transfer worked :growlmad:
I have been testing since then. Saturday and Sunday's tests were kinda light but this morning's test was quite a bit darker. I am hoping that is a good sign. I'm thinking, since it was half of an ovidrel shot that we did, that it should be out of my system by Thursday or Friday, but I still don't think I'll trust the hpt until we get a positive beta! It's driving me crazy waiting :wacko:


----------



## augustluvers

babylove ~ I hope your test continues to get darker. A full Ovidrel shot usually last about 8-10 days. I think that both times I used Ovidrel it lasted 9 days in my system. So if you took a half shot then I would say probably 5 days, everyone metabolizes differently. I would take the test at the same time very day. I did mine at 6am every morning and they never got darker, so maybe it's a great thing that yours are getting darker :happydance: 

Well it's crazy weather here in South Jersey today. It's no rain to straight down pour and then drizzle to down pour every 5 minutes! The weather is giving me a whiplash :rofl: I'm about to get ready and shower up for my appointment. I can't believe that my appointment is so late in the day, but there are about 15 IVF couples all around the same cycle day so that explains the late or early ultrasounds. Girls... I'm super excited. I just want this to work so badly. :winkwink:


----------



## mission_mommy

*babylove-*i have been thinking about you Hun!!...i thnk too that the tests getting daarker is a good sign..fx'd it continues to get darker..:hugs:

*scerena-*heyy..am doing my FET in august...it was july earlier but when i decided on lap , they wanted me to recover for a month before going forward!!
i know it must be soo hard not to worry....but that was a beautiful hearbeat Hun and praying for you that it stays healthy!:hugs:

*august-*wishing you goodluck for your appt. Hun...hope you get to trigger soon!:hugs:

:hugs:to everyone else


----------



## 1babydreamer

So I'm at work but I got the fertilization report. Out if 17, 9 have fertilized!! Whooohoo! Still set for a 5 day transfer this Friday. Hopefully all will make it to transfer so we can out two back and freeze the rest! :)


----------



## Bma11

:yipee: FX for you!!


----------



## mission_mommy

yay! BABYDREAMER,so happy for you...wishing al make it to blasts...not long before your ET..you must be so excited!!:happydance:

*bma-*congrats again on that great beta!!:hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Babydreamer~ That's an awesome fertilization report!

Mission ~ I hope you are doing well :hugs:

Scerena ~How are you?

BMA ~ Have you had any more beta's?

As for me ~ my appointment went well. Out of the 44 follicles, I have about 28 in the running with at least half of them between 15mm & 18mm. I have one at 21mm. :wacko: My appointment was at 11:20am but I wasn't seen until 1pm!!!! :growl: It was a mad house in there today! I just got my instructions. I take 150 menopur tonight, ganirelix tomorrow morning and trigger tomorrow night at 6:45pm. I return on Thursday morning at 6am for my retrieval. I have to say that I wasn't happy or hopeful as I thought they would do it wednesday and looking at my follicles today I didn't think many would be mature on Wednesday so I'm happy that they pushed me to Thursday :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Yay augustluvers! Sounds good. FX for you.

And yes I had my second beta and it went from 191 to 599! :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

*Bma* that's an awesome second beta!! Go you! How many embies did you have put back? Could it be twins?! 

*August*, so many follies!! Glad they pushed it for you though so you'll have the more catch up! Good luck at your ER!!

*BabyLove*, thinking about you and hoping it keeps getting darker. The wait is so nerve wracking but it will be all worth it!!

*Scerena*, how are you feeling?

*Mission*,when is your lap again?

*Brandy*, how are you? Having fun with injections yet? ;)

AFM, nervous for the next few days fert report and hoping my eggies do well and all make it to blast! C'mon Friday!!


----------



## Bma11

1 baby dreamer- we put 2 back, so it very well could be twins!!!
FX for you!! :) can't wait to hear. Friday will be here soon!


----------



## augustluvers

BMA~ Awesome beta! You sure did go up quickly! One week until ultrasound right? I would love twins! After all this TTC, twins would be welcomed :haha:

Babydreamer ~ Does your center call you every day with fertilization reports? I bet you'll have a 5 day transfer :hugs:

As for me ~ I just gave myself my last tummy injection (Ganirelix). Tonight is trigger night and I'm so darn excited. Last night I went with my husband to get my Estrace prescription and I couldn't stop saying how excited I am! This cycle is so different from my last being that during my last cycle in December, I was an IUI patient who was converted to IVF only 3 days before retrieval. I worried every day and I was super stressed at work/school. This time around I find myself not evening thinking about the cycle and taking every day one at a time. My doctor doesn't put us on bed rest after transfer but I have soo many overtime hours that I'm taking three days off just to relax. Got myself some jigsaw puzzles and TV Seasons of shows I haven't seen in a while. =)


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- I think that is a great plan! It gets very boring but it's also so nice to sleep when you want to. Okay so this girl I know from bnb, told me she ate Mac and cheese the first meal after transfer. And her DH thinks it was the magic food and so I was like yum, good idea and had my mom cook it for me and I got pregnant! Hahahah 
I'm so glad you feel good about this cycle! 
Will you be on the vivelle dot patch as well??

My number rose normally I believe, they say it doubles in 48 hours and I went in Friday at 8 and then Monday at 8 so I think that constitutes 72 hours. So it doubled and then some because it was 72 hours. I hope it is twins as well, especially since I put two back and would love to be able to give a child a sibling because we won't do this again and we will not try for another. So FX for twins!! :) and yes next Tuesday ill be able to see something in my uterus!!! :yipee:


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Augustluvers- I think that is a great plan! It gets very boring but it's also so nice to sleep when you want to. Okay so this girl I know from bnb, told me she ate Mac and cheese the first meal after transfer. And her DH thinks it was the magic food and so I was like yum, good idea and had my mom cook it for me and I got pregnant! Hahahah
> I'm so glad you feel good about this cycle!
> Will you be on the vivelle dot patch as well??
> 
> My number rose normally I believe, they say it doubles in 48 hours and I went in Friday at 8 and then Monday at 8 so I think that constitutes 72 hours. So it doubled and then some because it was 72 hours. I hope it is twins as well, especially since I put two back and would love to be able to give a child a sibling because we won't do this again and we will not try for another. So FX for twins!! :) and yes next Tuesday ill be able to see something in my uterus!!! :yipee:

Well thank the heavens I'm well stock on mac and cheese LOL ... I'll be eating that! :haha: I'm won't be on the vivelle dot patch. I 'll be on progesterone pills (x3 a day) and the vaginal cream (yuck) 

I'm happy that your numbers are doubling normally then! So excited for your ultrasound! I'm dying to know if it's one or two! :winkwink:


----------



## mission_mommy

Heyy everyone!!
*babydreamer-*My lap n hyst is going to be tomorrow ...am a nervous wreck!

I had a very stressful morning and afternoon...we were at our REs office for a pre-op scan and my endo cysts are huge ..she said we may lose most of my right ovary:cry:...we werent prepared to hear that:nope:..
Last time around they just punctured and opened the cyst so no tissue was lost..My RE says they grow back if not scraped..but we lose so much ovary!! We dint know what to think...my husband was so upset about it!
We spoke to my Re again on the phone and shared our concerns..she said she'l give her best shot at saving as much as she can...but stands on the point that we may still lose a lot!!
I cant believe this is happening!!!!


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- :hugs: sorry to hear that. 
That's not what anyone wants to hear. 

As for the Hysterscopy and laparoscopy, it's not bad at all. The gas that they pump in you gets trapped and you just need DH to cup his hands and beat your back and shoulders. Also, everytime you get up to use the restroom walk around a little bit. It will help you heal faster. Prayers that everything goes better than expected for you!

And let's find a positive- you have 9 frozen embryos and you just won't need but two or 9... However many babies you want :haha:


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> Heyy everyone!!
> *babydreamer-*My lap n hyst is going to be tomorrow ...am a nervous wreck!
> 
> I had a very stressful morning and afternoon...we were at our REs office for a pre-op scan and my endo cysts are huge ..she said we may lose most of my right ovary:cry:...we werent prepared to hear that:nope:..
> Last time around they just punctured and opened the cyst so no tissue was lost..My RE says they grow back if not scraped..but we lose so much ovary!! We dint know what to think...my husband was so upset about it!
> We spoke to my Re again on the phone and shared our concerns..she said she'l give her best shot at saving as much as she can...but stands on the point that we may still lose a lot!!
> I cant believe this is happening!!!!

:hugs:* Mission*, I'm so sorry Hun. I know what a shock that must have been to hear that but stay strong and keep faith. Like *Bma* said you have 9 :cold: and it only takes one or two! I've been reading the IVF success stories and there are quite a few ladies who've posted their stories with no ovaries left or tubes that have been removed that got their BFP with IVF or FET, so it can and will happen for you! :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

augustluvers said:


> BMA~ Awesome beta! You sure did go up quickly! One week until ultrasound right? I would love twins! After all this TTC, twins would be welcomed :haha:

Me too!! Hubby and I would love twins after all this infertility nonsense! :haha:


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you for the reassurance *bma and babydreamer*:hugs:
i am just keeping faith and going forward...i hope i can give you guys some good news tomorrow!!
I know i have good number of blasts but am not able to come to terms with something like losing an organ! i pray and wish too that am successfull with these blasts and dont have to endure anther ivf cycle ever again..i initially thought i should have atleast 2 babies...at this point i feel even one healthy baby would be the greatest blessing in my life!!

Thanks for the post-surgery tips BMA:hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Mission ~ I'm so sorry you had a rough day yesterday :hugs: I know that sometimes all we get are bed/negative news but like the girls said you have those 9 frosties We are all here for you dear :hugs:

1babydreamer ~ Two days til transfer for you! :yipee:

I gave myself my trigger shot last night :happydance: I'm officially done with my injections :yipee:


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- GL today. And I totally understand not wanting to lose your ovary. Of course not. And I always wanted two kids as well. I always felt it wouldn't be easy for me to get pregnant but I never imagined having to go this far. That's one of the reasons why I put two back! :) 

1babydreamer- how are you feeling?

Augustluvers- :yipee: excited to hear how everything progresses for you!!

BABYLOVE- how's everything going? Not too much longer and you get to test!


----------



## augustluvers

I have a pounding headache. I don't remember this side effect back in December when I triggered with Pregnyl, but man o man, it's only the beginning of the day and I can't take it! 

BMA & Mission ~ As a child I saw everyone getting pregnant, young, middle age and old. I thought that having intercourse was a for sure way of getting pregnant. As a teen I was always afraid of getting pregnant as I saw so many of my classmates getting pregnant. So I abstained until marriage. I never knew that I would be where I am today. Crazy huh?


----------



## BabyLove1210

Bma11 said:


> Mission mommy- GL today. And I totally understand not wanting to lose your ovary. Of course not. And I always wanted two kids as well. I always felt it wouldn't be easy for me to get pregnant but I never imagined having to go this far. That's one of the reasons why I put two back! :)
> 
> 1babydreamer- how are you feeling?
> 
> Augustluvers- :yipee: excited to hear how everything progresses for you!!
> 
> BABYLOVE- how's everything going? Not too much longer and you get to test!

Mission - Good luck!! I really hope it goes well today.

I am still just impatiently waiting. This week is dragging :growlmad:
I am still testing and it's still positive but I don't think all of the HCG booster is out of my system. It was half a shot of the prefilled ovidrel syringe and I took it last Friday. How long do ya'll think before I can believe the tests are actual positives???


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- sorry for the headache :hugs: and yes, you would think especially you abstaining until marriage that you would be blessed earlier! But it will happen this time! :) 

BABYLOVE- I'm not too sure when it would be out if your system. The full ovidrel syringe takes like 10 days to get out so I'd think maybe 5 days. Are you taking the tests at the same time everyday? Because what should happen is the tests should get lighter and then darker if you are pregnant. You know I had my transfer on may 30 & June 3 I got the barely there faint second line. Like I didn't see it until June 4, digging in my trash. So, you took your ovidrel 4dp5dt... Your lines may be positive for real. I don't really know... What do the tests look like?


----------



## BabyLove1210

Bma11 said:


> Augustluvers- sorry for the headache :hugs: and yes, you would think especially you abstaining until marriage that you would be blessed earlier! But it will happen this time! :)
> 
> BABYLOVE- I'm not too sure when it would be out if your system. The full ovidrel syringe takes like 10 days to get out so I'd think maybe 5 days. Are you taking the tests at the same time everyday? Because what should happen is the tests should get lighter and then darker if you are pregnant. You know I had my transfer on may 30 & June 3 I got the barely there faint second line. Like I didn't see it until June 4, digging in my trash. So, you took your ovidrel 4dp5dt... Your lines may be positive for real. I don't really know... What do the tests look like?

I would think since it was already 4 days in that they wouldn't get lighter, they would continue getting darker since my body would've started producing HCG a couple of days after that. They started light on Saturday (day after shot) and have steadily gotten darker from there. 
https://i1350.photobucket.com/albums/p776/kgrantham27/Sunday_zps6948c156.jpg

https://i1350.photobucket.com/albums/p776/kgrantham27/photo_zps8f067911.jpg

Top is Sunday's, bottom is today's. I don't know what to think


----------



## Bma11

What you said makes sense. The only thing I know about the trigger is people would test them out while doing IUI. So that's were my logic came from. But honestly I don't believe the tests would be getting darker if you were not pregnant!!!!! 
Are you going to keep testing???


----------



## BabyLove1210

Bma11 said:


> What you said makes sense. The only thing I know about the trigger is people would test them out while doing IUI. So that's were my logic came from. But honestly I don't believe the tests would be getting darker if you were not pregnant!!!!!
> Are you going to keep testing???

Yes, I can't help myself :shrug:
I have 10 left so it'll get me through Monday. I called and they won't let me come in any earlier than Monday :growlmad: She said the HCG from the shot could still be in my system for up to 8 days but that seems like a long time for half a dose. I agree, I don't think the shot would make them get darker. If it hadn't worked, I would think they would already have started getting lighter. Guess we'll know for sure Monday!!


----------



## Bma11

Well it seems promising!! FX for you :)


----------



## augustluvers

I bet you're preggers and Monday will only confirm it :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi lovely ladies. I'm sorry things have been quiet on my end but I'm just so tired when I get home from work. And the last few days the progesterone is making me so hot and achy! Not long now before my transfer and I'm getting really excited!!!

August, isn't your retrieval tomorrow? Yay for no more injections! They have me on the crinone progesterone suppositories, so no more injections for me either :)

BabyLove, it's so great to see your tests get darker. I can't wait till you get your official word and then you can relax ;)

I want to thank all you wonderful ladies for your support in all this! It helps so much!! I personally don't know anyone who has struggled with infertility or gone through IVF. You gals are life savers!!

Hope everyone else us doing well and I hope to properly catch up and post after my transfer when I cash relax a bit ;)


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls just wanted to stop by quickly. I'm in route to the fertility center for my ER!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance: I'm so excited and anxious! My ER is schedule to start in an hour! 

Ibabydreamer~ I know how you feel! I love you bnb ladies :hugs: I have made friends here and have found so much support! One more day for you! So excited!


----------



## Bma11

Yay! FX for you!! :happydance:


----------



## mission_mommy

Heyy everyone...!

I had my Lap yesterday and was sleeping the whole evening! They found a large cyst about the size of my ovary which was stuck to everything around.They could remove it and save most of my ovary..:happydance:
Another thing was my tubes were found to be healthy and clear::)
There was a lot of endo to be cleared and the surgery went on for 3 freaking hours!
I threw up several times after recovering and felt really good ..no much pain..a little on the right where they cleared most of the mess .
The funny thing is i dint have to take any pain med after coming back home..this post op pain seems nothing when compared to what i had pre-op..am sooo happy and cant thank God enough!!

Thanks for all your support and prayerss ladies...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

*August-*good luck for the retrieval hun..wishing you get lots of good eggies:).Waiting to hear from you!

*Bma-*heyy!hope u are doing good Hun!:hugs:

*babylove-*those tests look promising ..getting darker is definitely a good sign!:hugs:

*babydreamer-*Excited for you Hun...Good luck for your transfer!

Am sorry if i missed anyone...:hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Well I'm on my way home... My ER went well. I don't remember anything as the anesthesia was in my system before the nurse even put the spectrum in :happydance: 

At first I walked out an I asked my husband how I did, he said no one came out to tell him :huh: :shrug: so I went back in and asked myself! My ivf nurse who was assisting during the ER said that it was over 10 follicles, she believes 13 but another NYSE came out and said that for sure I have at least 10!!!!! I'm so pleased and happy and this is an improvement from December where I only had 6!!! Can't wait for tomorrow fertilization report!


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Well I'm on my way home... My ER went well. I don't remember anything as the anesthesia was in my system before the nurse even put the spectrum in :happydance:
> 
> At first I walked out an I asked my husband how I did, he said no one came out to tell him :huh: :shrug: so I went back in and asked myself! My ivf nurse who was assisting during the ER said that it was over 10 follicles, she believes 13 but another NYSE came out and said that for sure I have at least 10!!!!! I'm so pleased and happy and this is an improvement from December where I only had 6!!! Can't wait for tomorrow fertilization report!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats :) I can't wait to hear more :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- so glad to hear everything went well! You are a tough girl :)

Augustluvers- that's very strange no one told you in recovery. Smh! Anyways, 10 is a great number, can't wait to hear the fert report!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

*Mission*, I'm so happy to hear that they saved most of it and especially that you're feeling better!! :happydance: Not long now till you start up again and on your way to your BFP! :winkwink:

*August*, that is a great number! Yay for good eggies!! :happydance: I can't wait to hear your fert report and soon you'll be at transfer!! 

I'm getting ready for bed now as I'm up early for transfer. When I talked to the nurse today she said all 9 are still growing and 5 look really good! :happydance: So eggsited!!! :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing great and I can't wait to stalk and post while I'm resting up tomorrow! :winkwink:


----------



## Bma11

Good luck babydreamer!!!! :dust:


----------



## augustluvers

Babydreamer ~ Good Luck :hugs: Can't wait to hear from you!

As for me I got my fertilization report... all 10 eggs were good quality and mature. 9 of them have fertilized and they look great! :happydance: :yipee: They are going to let the 10th one sit a little bit longer to see if it fertilizes. but either way I have 9, so I'm so very happy! I'll get a call over the weekend to determine if I go in Sunday for a 3day transfer or Tuesday for a 5day transfer!


----------



## mission_mommy

yayy! *August*, thats an awesome fertilization report:happydance:
Not long before PUPO:hugs:

*babydreamer-*Thanks Hun:) Am soo excited for u and waiting to hear how your ET went...Goodluck:thumbup:

*Bma-*Thanks a lot! Read about your Beta in your journal yesterday but did not post..so here i go..congratulations on that great Beta
Hun:hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks ladies!! On our way home now. Everything went great! We had 4 top grade A blasts, 1 B and 4 slow growers. We put two of the top grade A blasts back, froze three and they are growing the others to see if we can freeze more. The Dr. Said everything looked great. My lining was perfect and my embies looked really great! Now for the excruciating wait till I can test! My Dr. warned me not to test before Saturday 6/22 as the trigger will give me a false positive before then. Aaaaaaaagggghhhh!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

August that is a really wonderful fert report and we have close to the same number if embies!! :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Congratulations babydreamer...you are now pupo !!!! How many days are you planning to rest.?


----------



## mission_mommy

Congratulations babydreamer...you are now pupo !!!! How many days are you planning to rest.?


----------



## scerena

Sorry for being a crappy stalker ladies I am reading but haven't been posting much as my energy has been at zero! I'm exhausted constantly! Sorry for my lack of posts and personals but Im sure my energy will return soon :)

*august* amazing fert report :happydance: well done you :) I'm sure with 9 embies you will get to day 5 :) crossing everything for you :)

*1babydreamer* CONGRATS on being PUPO :wohoo:

:hi: *mission, bma, starlight, brandy and everyone else I missed *


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> Congratulations babydreamer...you are now pupo !!!! How many days are you planning to rest.?

Thanks Mission!! I'm resting today and into tomorrow afternoon. My Dr. said by tomorrow morning I'm fine to get up about. We have a work party to go to tomorrow night but I'm going to take it easy and not stay long. DH was so cute, he said we could only go if the Dr. said it was 100% OK. If it were up to DH I'd be on rest for the whole week! Lol. I'm back to work Sunday. 
How are you feeling? Much better I hope. 

Thanks ladies for the support!
I'm having a hard time taking it easy. I'm afraid every time I move it use the bathroom I'm messing things up!


----------



## Bma11

Don't worry they specifically told me that sneezing, coughing, laughing & bowel movements do not harm anything. I did all of those things above & of course I worried but there was no need :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Bma11 said:


> Don't worry they specifically told me that sneezing, coughing, laughing & bowel movements do not harm anything. I did all of those things above & of course I worried but there was no need :)

Oh thank you Bma!! :thumbup: I know it's silly but as I've never ever been pregnant and this is my first IVF I'm a bit nervous. This long and bumpy road of infertility has made me more cautious and worried than normal. And with DH's fragmented DNA there is a higher chance of MC so I am on pins and needles here! DH has sworn to hide all my testing sticks so I don't go testing early :dohh: but he's agreed to let me test in a week's time next saturday as the doctor said the trigger shot should be out of my system by then. Thank goodness I am working all week so I will have distractions! How did you get through it!! Aggghhhh! :wacko: How are you feeling by the way? Any new symptoms? When is your next scan?


----------



## Bma11

I know exactly how you feel. I worried about all of it too, especially since I was sneezing 24/7! I was on bed rest for 3 days! So, I slept a lot! And just watched tv. Then... I passed the time by peeing on sticks! No lie. Transfer was on Thursday and I started testing on Monday. (And got the faintest bfp) there is no way I could have waited. And I worked and was busy :) but that's all that was on my mind! 

I am doing fine. No real symptoms, but they say it comes at 6 weeks and I'm only 5 weeks tomorrow ! I do not feel anything and really haven't. I felt the same twinges during my three days bed rest that I have in the past, so please don't feel like you're out if you don't have any symptoms!! I go in Monday for another beta and Wednesday ill go for an ultrasound! :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Well thanks for easing my mind :hugs: And hooray for upcoming beta and ultrasound!! I'm sitting here lovingly staring at my printed out blasts photos! I can't imagine how exciting it will be to see the little bean on an ultrasound!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I am behind everyone but I did my first Lupron today... I have never been so happy to give a shot :) FX for you babydreamer :) 

I plan to test out my trigger shot as well I am a POAS addict though.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Can anyone tell me how long after they started their Lupron injections did they start getting the side effects and what were they? I am super paranoid about it.

I only took it a few hours ago and I have a headache. Who knows could just be the BCP.


----------



## augustluvers

Morning girls! I just got a call that I'm scheduled for a day 3 transfer tomorrow at 12:25pm. I felt my stomach sink as I had a 3dy transfer in December that didn't work! I asked the nurse if everything was ok with the 9 embryos, she said they are all great quality and ill get a call tomorrow morning if they decide to take me to a day 5 transfer. I'm trying to stay positive but I just want to cry. I know it's foolish and dumb but I swear its the hormones :haha:

On another note I can't wait to finish the Medrol! I gag just thinking about it. And I actually threw up after taking it this morning. I just can't stomach it! 

Babydreamer~ my FS only has us on bed rest the day of transfer and then it's back to normal however I'm taking a few days off and staying in bed :shy: I think worry is something we all do and so very normal. Like bma said, you can pee, cough laugh ect :hugs:


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hello Ladies :hi:

Babydreamer - I thought the same thing but my doctor also said you can do all of those things and it'll be okay. You still can't help but worry everytime you do though. Congrats on being PUPO!

August - If all 9 are still going, that's great!! I've read tons of success stories on 3 day transfers. Fingers crossed it works for you :hugs:

Mission - Sounds like your lap went great! I'm so happy they were able to save most of your ovary! Now recovery and on to the next step! :happydance:

BMA - Hey! Hope everything's going well. You have an exciting week next week!

My tests are still dark, this morning's got dark pretty fast. I hate not being confident that's it's a true positive though. We will know for sure Monday. I can't wait!!


----------



## augustluvers

Babylove~ I'm so happy and excited for you! I can't wait until your beta! :yipee:


----------



## mission_mommy

Babylove-wow..that sounds like a real positive hun...so excited for your beta... :hugs:
As for me, I feel so much better today being pampered by DH. Moving on to the next step in July with bcps and ET in August...


----------



## mission_mommy

~Brandy~ said:


> Can anyone tell me how long after they started their Lupron injections did they start getting the side effects and what were they? I am super paranoid about it.
> 
> I only took it a few hours ago and I have a headache. Who knows could just be the BCP.

Hey Brandy, I was on Lupron too..the only side effect I had was nausea. Had headaches for a few days when I started....


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- what is medrol? And I too have heard success stories on 3 day transfers!!! How many will you transfer? 

BABYLOVE- I think your pregnant!! :yipee: so happy & can't wait for your beta. Make sure they call you ASAP!

Mission mommy- yay for getting pampered! Time will fly , it always does!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey August. Am glad all your embryos are growing well...I understand your concern about the 3 day transfer..but since they are growing well I Hope they do a 5 day transfer.
But as babylove said they are many women who had great success with the three day embryos...they usually transfer 3 embryos for day 3 as there is a good chance atleast one sticks...please stay positive hun...fx'd for you.


----------



## mission_mommy

Bma- yes am enjoying every bit of attention ;)
Days sure will fly...I can'tbelieve my lap is already done.... 
I have medrol in my prescription too..its a steroid given so that the body's immune system doesn't attack the embryo thinking it is a foreign object..


----------



## augustluvers

Bma~ Medrol is an anti inflammatory medication to help keep you from bloating after ER. It's for four days and tomorrow will be the last day I have to take it.

My husband and I plan on transferring 2 but if the FS suggest 3 then we will do that


----------



## 1babydreamer

*August*, try not to stress. I've heard so many success stories for both 3 day and 5 day transfers over on the IVF Success thread. If yours are still growing and looking good I'm sure a 3 day or 5 day won't make much difference. :hugs: Keep us posted!!

*Brandy*, I did Lupron to down reg and all through my stimming and it did give me headaches pretty often and made me a little forgetful and spacey too Lupron = loopy :wacko:. I wasn't too bad though but the Lupron was the only injection that really made me bruise. It didn't hurt at the time but I bruised up after often. It'll be all worth it though! :baby: 

*Mission*, I'm so glad you're getting properly spoiled :winkwink:. When I had my lap last summer I had also just had foot surgery a week before so I was laid up for a while. My DH was an angel! Cooking, cleaning up and taking care of me. Great preparation for being a daddy :baby: :winkwink:

*BabyLove*, you're totally preggers!! :baby::happydance: So exciting!!


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy - gotcha I was on prednisone starting the day before transfer for 4 days! 

August- oh okay, I guess different drs use meds differently... :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Feeling super crampy at the moment. Is it the progesterone or my lil embies getting all snugly? I'm driving myself crazy already! :wacko: This is going to ne a loooooooooooooooong week!! :wacko:


----------



## Bma11

Babydreamer- it's normal to be crampy apparently & it's probably a good thing!! FX :dust:

I saw a faint positive 5 days after transfer :) 

This is what happens in a 5dt :

0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## mission_mommy

*babydreamer-*I hope the cramps are from the implantation!!!I must be so hard to wait to test!
Dh has been cooking and cleaning too.. so funny to watch cause most of the time he doesnt know what he is doing and things get messed up:haha:.. but its
adorable!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *Bma* and *Mission*. I'm just so impatient! Thank goodness we have a party to go to tonight and I start back to work tomorrow. I need the distractions!! I'm watching Raising Arizona right now which is perfect and always cracks me up! 

*Mission*, I know! Aren't they so cute when they try to do house stuff and take care of us. It's so sweet. Enjoy it! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Cant wait to hear more BFPs sounds promising FX for you for Monday :) :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

On my way to the FS for my transfer, it all feels surreal like its really not happening lol ... Last cycle I was so anxious, scared, nervous and stressed out thi time around I can't believe how fast it is all happening :happydance: ill be spending the next 3-4 days resting in bed with Netflix lol


----------



## mission_mommy

augustluvers said:


> On my way to the FS for my transfer, it all feels surreal like its really not happening lol ... Last cycle I was so anxious, scared, nervous and stressed out thi time around I can't believe how fast it is all happening :happydance: ill be spending the next 3-4 days resting in bed with Netflix lol

Good luck August!!!!! Waiting to hear from you how it went..


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- :yipee: I'm so happy for you!! Rest up, eat some Mac and cheese and get some laughter therapy going! :dust:


----------



## augustluvers

So my appointment got pushed back two hours because the doctor is in traffic, only 15 minutes now :) dh and I found a Mexican resturant near by and had a nice lunch. I feel very relaxed and ready to have my embies inside! :rofl:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Good luck August!!! :)


----------



## scerena

Thinking of you *august* you're probably PUPO now :) got everything crossed for you :)

*hi to everyone else, I haven't read back but hope you're all well? *


----------



## augustluvers

Just leaving the Fertility center now... We still had 9 embryos. The FS said my embryos are slow growers and therefore thought it best to have them transferred now an see how many make it to freeze. My center grades them from 1 to 5 with 5 being excellent, good, fair, poor and then bad lol... We transferred a perfect 5, a 4 and a 3 so in total I am PUPO with three embryos :happydance: FS said the chances of triplets is only 5% and twins 40% so he said by transferrin 3 we greater out chances of at least one embryo implanting and growing full term. 

I feel great, no pain or cramping!


----------



## scerena

Congrats on being PUPO with triplets *august* :wohoo:


----------



## mission_mommy

Congratulations on being PUPO August.... :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats August!!! :) When is your OTD?


----------



## augustluvers

1babydreamer said:


> Congrats August!!! :) When is your OTD?

June 28th :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

How is everyone day?

Question ~ What kind of bed rest, if any, did you girls do?


----------



## Bma11

I was on strict bedrest so I only got up to eat, shower and use the restroom. :)


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> I was on strict bedrest so I only got up to eat, shower and use the restroom. :)

really? I think I would go insane! lol ...

My FS said strict bed rest on day of transfer and then back to normal. I however took 4 days off of work and I'm just relaxing around the house. I get up here and there to eat, use the bathroom and tend to my 3 puppies. No bending, or going up and down stairs, or lifting heavy objects. etc. I was told to make sure I walked and got my blood flowing but everytime I do I just want to lay back down in fear that any movement will prevent them from growing :wacko:


----------



## Bma11

Hey I was going a little crazy but it was nice to do nothing at all. That never happens! 

I think what you are doing is just fine <3


----------



## 1babydreamer

August, I was also told bed rest for the day of transfer only, then back to normal. If it were up to my DH, he would have kept me on strict be rest all weekend but my Dr ok'd me going to a party the next night. Just no alcohol or dancing ;). I went back to work on Sunday but I've been taking it easy. No heavy lifting of any kind and no kitten/cat contact. I work in an animal hospital.


----------



## 1babydreamer

So ladies, I had the strangest experience last night. I'm usually a good sleeper and have no trouble falling back to sleep. Lately I've been so exhausted I fall asleep really quickly but I've been getting up to pee every few hours throughout the night but then I go back to sleep. Anyway, last night, I woke up to pee at 2 am and I was WIDE awake and starving! I was also having as very vivid dream when I woke up! I could not go back to sleep until I ate something and then it took me an hour! This is not like me at all. 
I'm hoping it's a pg sign!! I'm getting so impatient to test! 
Does anyone know when the trigger should be out of your system?


----------



## BabyLove1210

August - Yay for being PUPO! I did three days rest. I got up and moved around though. 

Babydreamer - That could be a good sign!! The wait is excruciating. It depends on the amount of trigger and how fast your body metabolizes it. I've always heard 10 days is a good average.

As for me - I went for my beta today and I am officially pregnant! My first beta was 850 and I go back Friday for my second. I think I'm still in shock!


----------



## 1babydreamer

BabyLove1210 said:


> August - Yay for being PUPO! I did three days rest. I got up and moved around though.
> 
> Babydreamer - That could be a good sign!! The wait is excruciating. It depends on the amount of trigger and how fast your body metabolizes it. I've always heard 10 days is a good average.
> 
> As for me - I went for my beta today and I am officially pregnant! My first beta was 850 and I go back Friday for my second. I think I'm still in shock!

Oh my goodness BabyLove!!! :happydance: Congrats!! :happydance::dance::yipee: What an awesome beta too!!


----------



## augustluvers

Babylove~ OMG that's such an awesome beta! :happydance: :yipee: So so so happy for you!

Ibabydreamer ~ what did you use to trigger? Pregnyl, Ovidrel? The usual amount of time is 10 days if you took a full dose. Last time i did Pregnyl 5000 units, I believe it lasted 8 days. I'm testing mine out and the test is still positive. and it's been 6 days since trigger. 

Thank you girls for expressing your bed rest schedules with me. I just feel like every time I get up I'm messing something up. I don't stay up for a long time and in reality while in bed I'm kinda sitting up, don't laugh but I'm actually using my grandmother's hospital bed that we have in the house LOL ... She doesn't like it so it just sitting in the living room so I'm using it because you can adjust the mattress and stuff. :wacko: 

Ibabydreamer ~ I was also told to stay away from my cat and especially cat litter. I love animals!!!! I have a 3 year old 85 pound female pit bull named Silver (she's my baby)... and I have 3 year old shelties- Samson and Delilah and they bred so Delilah had 3 puppies on May 1st. And I have a 6 year old cat named Rocky. =) Its a mad house with all the pets but soon the puppies will be off to their new homes :(


----------



## mission_mommy

Congratulations Babylove :hugs:!!!!:yipee::yipee: Thats an awesome Beta!!!:happydance:

*Babydreamer-*I hope they are all preggo signs!!fx'd for you Hun!:hugs:

*August-*heyy Hun.enjoy the time off!!.hoping to hear your BFP soon!!:hugs:

Hello to al the other lovely ladies here:flower:


----------



## Bma11

Babydreamer- I can't remember the actual date but I had very very vivid dreams as well. (They are normal to me though) but I did have them shortly after transfer! FX

BABYLOVE- congrats again. :) 

Augustluvers- I know its hard to not think like that but nothing that you are doing can mess anything up! You are doing good to be resting!! And your shelters names are Samson and Delilah... That's hilarious I work with a girl who has those exact names for her dogs. Well I think it's SamPson instead of Samson but still.... :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

August~ So excited for you!! PUPO :) Your OTD Is the day I start stimming.

Babydreamer~ Sounds like a good sign to me. I have tested triggers out of my system and generally within 8/9 days it's all gone.

BabyLove~~Congrats!! Wahoo I love to hear BFPs :) Strong beta sounds like you have a couple in there ;)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thank you so much girls!! :hugs: I'm torn between being super excited and super nervous!! :wacko: I want this to be it so bad but I'm so scared I'm building up my hopes only to have them crushed again :nope:. I've never seen that positive so I'm going to hold out as long as I can. I'd hate my first BFP to be a trigger false alarm.

*Bma* and *Mission*, thanks! I'm really hoping the vivid dream is a preggo sign for me too!

*Brandy*, thanks Hun! Are you getting excited to start stimming soon? 

*August*, I took the Ovidrel trigger on Friday, 6/7. I'm going to try to make it to Friday or Saturday to test and definitely by Sunday as my blood test is Monday. How can time crawl by so badly?!! :dohh: 
And you have Shelties? My first dog was a Sheltie and she was the best! I just have a 90lb. Alaskan Malamute now as my sweet little Eskie passed away last summer :cry:. I love the animal part of working in the animal hospital but we have these two cute little kittens that are up for adoption and I'm dying to play with them!!


----------



## scerena

*babylove* CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo:

*august* I had no bed rest at all was told to resume normal activities- I did laze around but not bed rest... But I still went out :)

:hi: I everyone else hope you're all doing well? This thread is becoming lucky how exciting!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Thank you so much girls!! :hugs: I'm torn between being super excited and super nervous!! :wacko: I want this to be it so bad but I'm so scared I'm building up my hopes only to have them crushed again :nope:. I've never seen that positive so I'm going to hold out as long as I can. I'd hate my first BFP to be a trigger false alarm.
> 
> *Bma* and *Mission*, thanks! I'm really hoping the vivid dream is a preggo sign for me too!
> 
> *Brandy*, thanks Hun! Are you getting excited to start stimming soon?
> 
> *August*, I took the Ovidrel trigger on Friday, 6/7. I'm going to try to make it to Friday or Saturday to test and definitely by Sunday as my blood test is Monday. How can time crawl by so badly?!! :dohh:
> And you have Shelties? My first dog was a Sheltie and she was the best! I just have a 90lb. Alaskan Malamute now as my sweet little Eskie passed away last summer :cry:. I love the animal part of working in the animal hospital but we have these two cute little kittens that are up for adoption and I'm dying to play with them!!

I start stimming next Friday seems like an eternity but it's much closer than I was 3.5 years ago!! so excited :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

It'll be here before you know it. For me the down regging and stimming went by quickly but the ttw is the worst! I swear time is moving in slow motion!


----------



## augustluvers

1babydreamer ~ I got my first sheltie when I was 2 years old. His name was Sparky. I put him to sleep a month after his 18th birthday (human years). I loved him so much that when he passed we started looking for another one. We found a breeder in PA who had puppies from three different litters so we got a boy and girl from different litters. (Samson and Delilah) The puppies are 7 weeks old and they are beautiful... all GIRLS!!!! Everyone keeps saying that it's a sign that I have three puppies and three embryo's transferred :rofl: I'm so sorry about your doggy. I know it's hard, they are like our children :hugs: 

Brandy ~ I can't wait for you to start stimming. I know the wait feels like forever, but once you start stimming the days will fly by. :hugs: 

Scerena ~ Did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer? I can't remember right now :shy: My FS said no strict bed rest (laying flat on the bed) but did say to take it easy. I'm just over analyzing everything aren't I? :blush:

As for me... I've been missing today due to a horrible mood that I've been in. I woke up ticked off as heck and spent the rest of the day the exact same way! :rofl: I don't even know why! I feel horrible as I was a complete witch to everyone here at home. Everyone just laughs it off but I know it's soo not me to be this way! On the bright side. I went out last night for ice cream, and then tonight I went for a walk in the mall. Got to get out of the house. I'm actually looking forward to going back to work on Friday. :wacko:


----------



## augustluvers

trigger is officially out of my system :happydance: Tested this morning with fmu and it's negative (8 days past trigger shot) Oh yeah! Now to test or not to test before OTD?!?! I'm thinking of taking OTD off from work, it's a friday, and if I can get all my work in by Thursday night, then I'm taking off :rofl:


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- that sounds like a good plan. 

Ladies- just had my first ultrasound and I'm having twins!! :)


----------



## augustluvers

BMA !!!! OMG :yipee: so exciting!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats

Update on me ~ Just got a call that none of my remaining 6 embryos made it to freezing. # of the 6 made it to blast but none were good this morning. I'm extremely crushed. If these weren't good, then what makes the three they put back good enough? Are the three in me even going to make it? I'm so crushed. I'm confused and doubtful.


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- I wish another bnb girl sashimimimi was on this board for you.
She had a three day transfer as well and that little embryo was the only one she had. None to freeze and she just gave birth to her little man. Hang in there!


----------



## mission_mommy

*Bma-*OMG! twins!!!:wohoo: soooo happy and excited for you Honey...i told you i had a constant feeling you are gonna have twins!!!!yayyy!!

*August-*Hey Honey...please dont get disheartened...i pray the embies stick...!like Bma said 3rd day transfer works for many even when they dont make it to frosties!! The environment inside you is more nurturing and different than what is inside the lab.. !:hugs::hugs::hugs:
i'l keep you in my prayers!!!

*Babydreamer-*Hope you are doing fine Hun:hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

*Bma*, OMG!! :happydance::yipee::headspin::yipee::happydance: Congratulations Hun!! Can't wait to find out of you're having :twingirls::twinboys: or :oneofeach: What a wonderful blessing! 

*August*, :hugs: I'm so sorry you got news like that. I know it's a shock, especially when we are so hormonal and emotionally vulnerable. But try not to stress or worry too much Hun. Go over to the IVF success stories thread and there are plenty of ladies with only one low grade embie that now have their little miracle bundles! :baby:. I think *Bma* and *Mission* are totally right! Sometimes they just need to be back inside Mommy to thrive. Just watch, you could be expecting twins or triplets!! :hugs:
And by the way, I'm so jealous that you have two shelties AND sheltie puppies right now!! If we lived close I would demand to come over and play with the puppies!! :awww:

AFM, I'm a mess! This wait is absolute torture!! :wacko: I have myself convinced that I'm not pregnant. I feel crabby, achy, crampy, tired and bloated just like before the :witch: shows :cry:. 
I had to do some baby shower shopping today because two of my friends just had babies and one is expecting in July! I may have looked like a creepy stalker in the baby aisles at Target as I longingly caressed baby clothes and onesies! :blush: I just want to be pregnant so badly!! I know that IVF doesn't always work the first go and since my DH has his high DFI problem, I know our chances aren't great to begin with but I'm so afraid it will never happen for us :cry:. Just having a low moment and I'm too afraid to test yet. I've been avoiding my close friend calls as I just don't want them to feel sorry for me if it didn't work :nope:. None of my friends or family have ever struggled with infertility, so as much as they love and support me, they just don't understand it. 

Anyway, sorry for the long rant :blush:. I'm going to hold out till Saturday to test and I hope I see those elusive two lines!!

*Mission*, how are you feeling Hun? July is just around the corner and then you'll be in the madness again! :wacko::winkwink:


----------



## Bma11

1babydreamer- you are very strong ! I couldn't wait to start POAS! 

Im sorry you are feeling like that but it is very normal. And I still don't feel pregnant. So every month I'd convince myself that something was different or I felt this or felt that... I even thought I tasted metal in my mouth :dohh: and all those months I was not pregnant . The one month that I barely felt anything (twinges that I always felt) I was actually pregnant. Then all it felt like was maybe AF... But not really, it was weird. Today was the first day that I felt anything persistent in my abdomen, but even that wasnt bad and if I didn't do ivf/FET I would just think AF was coming. So, seriously you just never know! :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Omg twins! Yay bma ;)


----------



## mission_mommy

*babydreamer-*aww..i understand it must be soo hard not knowing if it worked! But the best you can do for yourself and the littleones that might me growing inside you is staying happy and positive!! I'l pray you give us the wonderful news about your BFP this saturday...you are soo patient to have waited so long!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
AFM,The wait i soo tough knowing that the actual FET day is like 2 months from now.....am taking it as an oppurtunity to take better care of my body preparing myself for pregnancy!!The excitement will kick in july end when i start my lupron..I love Bnb and all the lovely ladies fo their support...it would have been so difficult to go through this alone!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thank you so much Mission and Bma. I'm trying to stay positive but I'm just so nervous. If I do get my bfp I don't think I'll truly believe I'm really pregnant until I have a big belly. Lol. 
In an attempt to distract myself, DH and I went to the movies to see This is The End. I laughed my behind off! Very silly but very funny! I highly recommend for post transfer laughter :)


----------



## augustluvers

babydreamer ~ I'm so sorry that you're feeling so down. I pray you are feeling better today :hugs: I know I was a complete mess yesterday :blush: This journey isn't for the faint of heart thats for sure. Emotions and hormones are on high alert and sometimes we can't help but allow our emotions to take over. Try to stay positive. You are almost there :hugs: in regards to your target shopping trip... I totally feel you! I think my husband thinks I'm crazy every time we go to a store he finds me in the baby section :blush: It isn't easy, I went baby shopping the day of my transfer for a baby shower as well. 

Missionmommy ~ I'm so excited for you and your upcoming FET. Isn't crazy how excited we get about our medications? Any little step towards the goal right? :hugs:

Brandy ~ How are you? You're almost there :hugs:

Scerena ~ How are you feeling?

Bma ~ I still can't get over your twins news! :happydance: I'm so happy that they are both growing at the same rate and that you are doing well. 

AFM ~ I'm feeling much better today. I've come to the realization that I've done everything I can to this point and now it's in God's hands. If it's meant to be it will be and if not, then we try again. I'm testing out my trigger. AS of today 9 days past trigger my Wondfo's are completely stark white negative but my FRER still has a faint line. 

Last night I was very light headed and dizzy! It was different and scary! I was also sick to my stomach.

I decided to take today off from work. :blush: I'll go back tomorrow only because one of my cases will be in court and I as the social worker, need to be there. According to everything I read, today (4dp3dt) is the day that the embryo starts to implant to the uterus so I'm taking it easy and telling my embies to attach!!!! LOL


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- that sounds really promising! Those strips never got really dark until my beta was in the thousands. But the frer was a barely there faint line at 4dp5dt!!
Are you going to keep testing with a frer?? I'm so excited for you! If you do test everyday do you post it on your blog?


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *August*! Talk about an emotional rollercoaster!! :wacko:
But I'm feeling much better and more positive today. Last night my hubby pointed out a noticeable symptom and I'm hoping it's not just the progesterone. He said my :holly: are definitely swollen and you can see blue veins around the tops and sides. Not sure what to think yet but it was darn near impossible not to POAS this morning! Two more days!! ](*,)
I also woke up with a very sore throat this morning and am very mucusy :blush:.


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Augustluvers- that sounds really promising! Those strips never got really dark until my beta was in the thousands. But the frer was a barely there faint line at 4dp5dt!!
> Are you going to keep testing with a frer?? I'm so excited for you! If you do test everyday do you post it on your blog?

I will continue testing every morning. I know that right now the FRER is faint because of the Trigger shot. But I'm hoping that it never fades and only gets darker :blush: I believe many women get a positive at 6-7dp3dt which would be Saturday/Sunday for me. I'll update with the test in the pregnancy section once Saturday comes, and not on my blog. I want to surprise those (family) reading there on OTD. My family and friends only have access to the blog and not bnb.


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls question.... I'm 4dp3dt and I've had cramping most of the day. Not constantly just here and there. When I went to the bathroom now to put in my progesterone cream, I think I'm lightly spotting like there's a tint on the paper and on the progesterone stick there was a little cream mixed with tinted cream. Is this normal? :shrug:


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- this was given to me from my clinic:


ACTIVITY: We suggest that you go directly home following your uterine embryo transfer. Minimize your activity for the next three days. You must be on strict bed rest lying on your back, stomach, or side, for the next 72 hours with bathroom and self care privileges only. (Only showers, no baths) You can safely resume light activities after 72 hours.
WHAT TO EXPECT: Most women do not notice any bodily changes during early pregnancy. This means you should not expect to feel &#8220;different&#8221; during the next two weeks.
BREAST CHANGES: Your breast may feel tender, or they may not. Neither symptom is significant or predictive of implantation.
CRAMPS: Early pregnancy changes in the uterus feel much like pre-menstrual cramps. These &#8220;cramps&#8221; actually reflect thickening of the uterine muscle fibers, as they develop to prepare for pregnancy. So don&#8217;t become discouraged if you begin having &#8220;cramps&#8221; ---they can actually be a good sign.
VAGINAL DISCHARGE & BLEEDING: You may notice an increase in vaginal discharge---this is normal. Spotting is also common. As an embryo implants, it can trigger some bleeding from the uterine lining; this bleeding is not harmful to the embryo and if referred to as &#8220;implantation bleeding&#8221;. So vaginal bleeding before your scheduled pregnancy test can actually be a sign of implantation and pregnancy. Implantation does not always trigger bleeding though, so don&#8217;t become discouraged if you don&#8217;t have spotting.


----------



## 1babydreamer

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls question.... I'm 4dp3dt and I've had cramping most of the day. Not constantly just here and there. When I went to the bathroom now to put in my progesterone cream, I think I'm lightly spotting like there's a tint on the paper and on the progesterone stick there was a little cream mixed with tinted cream. Is this normal? :shrug:

My FS said that spotting after transfer is completely normal. He even said that he's seen women bleed like it was their period and still be pregnant! My fact sheet I brought home said many patients have a small amount of bleeding for two or three days. It could be implantation spotting. Your lil embies getting all snugly :winkwink:


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Augustluvers- this was given to me from my clinic:
> 
> 
> ACTIVITY: We suggest that you go directly home following your uterine embryo transfer. Minimize your activity for the next three days. You must be on strict bed rest lying on your back, stomach, or side, for the next 72 hours with bathroom and self care privileges only. (Only showers, no baths) You can safely resume light activities after 72 hours.
> WHAT TO EXPECT: Most women do not notice any bodily changes during early pregnancy. This means you should not expect to feel different during the next two weeks.
> BREAST CHANGES: Your breast may feel tender, or they may not. Neither symptom is significant or predictive of implantation.
> CRAMPS: Early pregnancy changes in the uterus feel much like pre-menstrual cramps. These cramps actually reflect thickening of the uterine muscle fibers, as they develop to prepare for pregnancy. So dont become discouraged if you begin having cramps ---they can actually be a good sign.
> VAGINAL DISCHARGE & BLEEDING: You may notice an increase in vaginal discharge---this is normal. Spotting is also common. As an embryo implants, it can trigger some bleeding from the uterine lining; this bleeding is not harmful to the embryo and if referred to as implantation bleeding. So vaginal bleeding before your scheduled pregnancy test can actually be a sign of implantation and pregnancy. Implantation does not always trigger bleeding though, so dont become discouraged if you dont have spotting.

Oh thank you BMA!!!! :hugs: I'm not freaking out I just don't remember this from my December cycle. So so so thankful to have you and the other girls on here.


----------



## augustluvers

Thank you baby dreamer


----------



## 1babydreamer

So I wanted to try and upload a picture of my blasts since I've seen some ladies have done that :winkwink:

We had the first two A's put back and the other two A's and B made it to freeze :cold:
I hope the first two become our forever babies or baby!! :baby:
My DH is convinced I'm pregnant but I'm still super cautious :blush:. I'm too scared to even test as I just don't think I can stand see that single, depressing line!! :nope:
 



Attached Files:







Nuggets_cropped.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BabyLove1210

August and Babydreamer - So close to testing for you two!! I so hope you both get your BFPs. :hugs: You both sound like you have really positive signs. I had AF like cramps almost the entire time. It really messes with your head so don't take that as a bad sign! Now I don't feel much of anything which is really weird but I know it's normal so I try not to stress. I still POAS every once in a while though to make sure something is still there. :haha:

BMA - You have another US today right??

As for me - I went for my second beta today, it was 3619! I'm scheduled for an ultrasound on Wed, June 26th. I'll be 6 weeks 1 day!


----------



## Bma11

BABYLOVE- wow great beta. Probably twins like me. Since I got an early bfp they took my beta early. But my first real beta would have been 1498 and then the next was greater than 5000, and I'm having twins. :)

I had my ultrasound today and actually got to see both of their little heartbeats. I'm 5 weeks and 6 days and was supposed to come in Wednesday but I'm going out of town and they wanted to see me before :)


----------



## BabyLove1210

I'm a little scared of twins since I've never had children before but what better way to learn right! As long as I have a healthy baby I'll be happy. It's still surreal to me when I say I'm pregnant. I think it'll sink in more once I have my first ultrasound.


----------



## Bma11

Me too! But I'm so excited as well. 

It sunk in today finally after seeing their tiny little heartbeats. I wanted to cry tears of joy!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey ladies!!
Babylove-awesome second beta....could be twins growing in there...yay!!!!
August - am glad BMA helped ease your fears....so excited for you that the spotting 
Could be the implantation bleeding...fx'd for you that it was implantation and there will soon be a second line on the test!!!!

Baby dreamer- hey Hun!hoping to hear your Bfp soon...your signs sound promising!!!!

BMA- woww! I can only imagine your happiness....so happy for you hun.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Babylove you will do great... You've got a couple lil beans in there with those #'s!!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls sorry for being MIA today.. First day back at work an regular duties at church/home. I had a very busy day! I tested negative this morning with the FReR but faint positive with the Wondfo :wacko: ill continue to test with frer over the weekend in hopes I get that :bfp: I'm so scared to not see it that I almost don't want to test! Lol

Babylove - fantastic betas!!! :yipee:


----------



## scerena

*bma* congrats on seeing both babies heartbeats :happydance: such an amazing feeling isn't it :)

*august* fx'd you get a positive real soon- the faint line is a start :) I got my first line on a cheapy and found my cheapies better than other tests :) 
Gl :dust:

*babylove* amazing betas :wohoo: congrats!!!

*babydreamer* gl your symptoms sound promising :)

*starlight* how are things with you??? :hug:

*mission* not too much longer for you :happydance:

* to anyone else I missed*


----------



## augustluvers

Well.... it's 7:25am here in New Jersey...lol.... and I tested with a FRER this morning and it's POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm shaking as I type! It's faint but noticeable. My phone is dead, I tried taking pictures with my husbands phone but I was shaking so much that I'm afraid they are all crap LOL I know it's still too early but now I can't wait for tomorrow to see if that line gets darker! I keep looking at yesterday's FRER to make sure that its negative and yup it's stark white and todays has a faint pink line. :wohoo:


----------



## scerena

*august* amazing news :happydance: so happy for you!!! CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- yes, now I believe I'm pregnant! :) how are you?? Feeling better nausea wise?

August- :yipee: :happydance: OMG praying for a darker line and sticky sticky bean!!!!! I'm so freaking excited& happy for you! :) can't wait to hear more


----------



## 1babydreamer

Awwww congrats *August!! *:happydance: Praying for you that it's sticky and your tests continue to get darker!

AFM, It was a very bad morning. Today I was prepared to finally take an HPT before my beta on Monday. I woke up at 2am and had to pee so badly but I wanted to wait to POAS till later morning so I just peed and went back to sleep. AT 5am I woke up again and just could not go back to sleep. I layed in bed till almost 6am and then decided to just get up an POAS already! I did and it was :bfn: :cry:. Not stark white like it's ben in the past though, there was a shadow of a second line in the light when I tilted the test and even DH saw it, but I still don't have much hope. :nope: I'm 8dp5dt today and if I was pregnant it should show up by now. I knew I'd be sad and disappointed but I never expected to feel so incredibly gutted :cry: I'm off work today but I'm a mess :sad1:

Has anyone ever heard of a negative HPT before a positive beta??


----------



## Bma11

Your OTD isn't until 2 more days. Some ppls hcg rises a ton slower than others. I'm holding out hope for you!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *Bma* :hugs:. I hope so too. I was worried I may have diluted my urine a bit as I drink tons of water and I drank some after I peed the first time at 2am and went back to sleep. It was probably more concentrated at 2am than at 5:45 when I actually used the test.

DH and I have commiserated today and I had a good cry all morning and we've decided to plunge right back in for round 2 if we get a negative on Monday. We bought an IVF package with two fresh IVF cycles and we already have some frosties if the second fresh cycle doesn't work. I'm not too thrilled to think of being back on the injections and IVF rollercoaster but I'm determined to do whatever it takes to bring home our :baby:


----------



## mission_mommy

OMG!!! That is awesome August... :happydance: .so happy for you....I Hope and pray for you that the line gets darker!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Baby dreamer_ Aww Hun... Please done be upset...I think so too that your urine must have been diluted and so the negative...and as bma said some people do have a slow rising hcg...
You are such a strong person ....I am hoping you get your bfp soon!


----------



## 1babydreamer

:hugs: Thanks Mission.


----------



## augustluvers

Babydreamer ~ I know of many women who test negative even the day of OTD and then have a positive blood test. I'm so sorry that you got that :bfn: this morning. :hugs: :hugs: 

Thank you for all the congratulations :hugs: I keep looking at the test from this morning to make sure I see that line. I'm excited and nervous to test again in the morning. Could this truly be it for me and dh? Oh how I pray it is!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *August* :hugs:

So here is why I'm going crazy. DH and I can see a very faint line but I've never had a positive before so I'm not sure what it's supposed to look like!

Help!! Are we imagining things or is there something there?? :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







HPT_1_small.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 9









HPT_2_small.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Thanks *August* :hugs:
> 
> So here is why I'm going crazy. DH and I can see a very faint line but I've never had a positive before so I'm not sure what it's supposed to look like!
> 
> Help!! Are we imagining things or is there something there?? :wacko:

Umm hun thats positive!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

After I posted it I looked again and im laughing with happiness!! Seriously a line is a line is a line.

My last BFP was sooooo super light and it was still a confirmed bfp by blood test.. You're good to go cant wait for your OTD!


----------



## augustluvers

Ibabydreamer I'm not familiar with those test but that's a line!!!!! And it looks very positive to me!!!! :wohoo: are you testing in the morning again?


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Ibabydreamer I'm not familiar with those test but that's a line!!!!! And it looks very positive to me!!!! :wohoo: are you testing in the morning again?

She better be reading this!! Someone call her and tell her she has a bfp haha :happydance:


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Seriously!?!? I'm such a ninny!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Seriously!?!? I'm such a ninny!!!

Yes seriously.... Post that in the test thread somewhere and everyones going to say positive you silly girl! (I mean that in a good way )


----------



## 1babydreamer

Seriously?!?!! :blush: I'm such a ninny!! :dohh: I'm almost too afraid to hope!! I have a FRER that I'm saving for tomorrow morning. I thought since DH saw it too I couldn't be hallucinating, lol! But we've never seen a positive so we are clueless!! I'm too nervous to get too excited yet but I hope I get a darker line tomorrow and a positive beta!!! :happydance:


----------



## 1babydreamer

~Brandy~ said:


> 1babydreamer said:
> 
> 
> Seriously!?!? I'm such a ninny!!!
> 
> Yes seriously.... Post that in the test thread somewhere and everyones going to say positive you silly girl! (I mean that in a good way )Click to expand...

Hehe, :blush:, thanks Brandy! I am such a dummy!! I thought for sure it should be as dark as my OPK's!! I posted the pics on the testing thread but I'm not sure if I've gotten any confirmations yet. Must go check, LOL! :dohh:


----------



## Bma11

That's a line! Yay! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## scerena

Omg that is a line hunni :wohoo: cannot wait to see your frer :)


----------



## augustluvers

Ivabydreamer :yipee: that's a for sure line!!!!!!! :wohoo: omg what a blessed group,of girls on this thread :hugs: 

As for me tested with frer this morning and its positive!!!! I even got pictures... No squinting, tilting or anything :yipee: I'll post them in the test section later it's only 6am here so I'm trying to go back to sleep


----------



## Bma11

Post it here !! I don't know where the test section is.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Post it here !! I don't know where the test section is.

She posted it on the previous page :)

Sorry page 113


----------



## augustluvers

Here is my test from this morning :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Image 8.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## 1babydreamer

So here's my FRER test from this morning. It's actually lighter than the blue plus test :shrug:
I did a tweak to make it negative to see the second line better but you can see the line better in person than on my crummy phone camera. Do you think this is still positive? Shouldn't it be darker today? I'm a little worried it's a chemical or something :nope:.
 



Attached Files:







FRER_tweaked_crop.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 11









FRER_negative.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## augustluvers

1babydreamer said:


> So here's my FRER test from this morning. It's actually lighter than the blue plus test :shrug:
> I did a tweak to make it negative to see the second line better but you can see the line better in person than on my crummy phone camera. Do you think this is still positive? Shouldn't it be darker today? I'm a little worried it's a chemical or something :nope:.

I see it!!!! Frer haven't been great lately with quality. That's a :bfp: yours is a lot darker then mine!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *August*!! :hugs: I don't know why I'm having such a hard time actually believing it! I'm just too cautious to get too excited at this point. Thank goodness my beta is tomorrow or I'd go insane! :wacko:
And I'm sure yours will darken up nicely since you are a few days behind me in transfer :winkwink:. When is your OTD?


----------



## augustluvers

1babydreamer said:


> Thanks *August*!! :hugs: I don't know why I'm having such a hard time actually believing it! I'm just too cautious to get too excited at this point. Thank goodness my beta is tomorrow or I'd go insane! :wacko:
> And I'm sure yours will darken up nicely since you are a few days behind me in transfer :winkwink:. When is your OTD?

Mine is Friday the 28th! Five days away so I might just go crazy :rofl:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Lol! I think the waiting is the very worst part of this whole process!! :tease:


----------



## Bma11

:yipee: I am so happy for the both if you! I see the lines! 
Babydreamer-- I just looked back at my June 3rd test that looks like yours today and then my June 5 and it was just a touch darker. Don't get discouraged. Remember the hcg will double every 48 hours!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Bma11 said:


> :yipee: I am so happy for the both if you! I see the lines!
> Babydreamer-- I just looked back at my June 3rd test that looks like yours today and then my June 5 and it was just a touch darker. Don't get discouraged. Remember the hcg will double every 48 hours!

Oh thank you *Bma*!! :hugs: I don't know what I'd do without you girls!! <3:friends:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Its a positive and its darker than my first frer was!


----------



## augustluvers

1babydreamer said:


> Bma11 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: I am so happy for the both if you! I see the lines!
> Babydreamer-- I just looked back at my June 3rd test that looks like yours today and then my June 5 and it was just a touch darker. Don't get discouraged. Remember the hcg will double every 48 hours!
> 
> Oh thank you *Bma*!! :hugs: I don't know what I'd do without you girls!! <3:friends:Click to expand...

I too don't know what I would do without everyone here!

Brandy ~ I can't wait for you to start :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am gettin super excited haha. We started Doxycycline today and Friday we start stims!! It's getting so real ;)


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey... congratulations August and baby dreamer.... 
:happydance: this is so exciting....this thread is raining bfps!!!! Yayyyy!!!! Wishing both of you great first betas!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

My test is darker :wohoo: :cloud9:

I don't feel any different! It all feels like a dream :happydance:


----------



## Starlight2012

lots of exciting things going on here!

congrats to bmo, babylove, augustlover and baby dreamers!! :) it has been a while since I have been on last so sorry if I missed anyone!

hi scerena, how are you doing?? I am doing well - just waiting to start my IVF cycle. We had our IVF consent appointment on June 14th where they indicated that we would be on an antagonist protocol with ICSI. The other day I got the prescription in the mail and doesn't look like I will be taking BCP first, but juts waiting for an "IVF coordinator" to reach out to me to confirm. I am really hoping to start on my next Day 1 which should be in a couple of weeks!!

missionmommy--how are you??


----------



## BabyLove1210

Congrats babydreamer and august, those look positive from here!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have to call doc today and see if I have to alter my schedule at all. He had me down for menses beginning today and Stimming Friday... But full day of af started a day earlier so need to see if we have to adjust for it.


----------



## augustluvers

Starlight I did the antagonist protocol and I didn't take any bcp :)


----------



## Starlight2012

augustlovers--that is great to know, thanks for sharing!! :) how are you feeling?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Awesome august can't wait to hear the betas!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Not feeling so hot today ladies. It was a negative urine test at the doctors office this morning. Still waiting on the beta results which won't be until 4:30-5pm west coast time but I'm not feeling super positive :nope:.
I think it was a chemical or possibly evaps on the tests. I just had a feeling not to get too excited yet :cry:

I'll update after the call. Looks like I'll be cycling again for IVF two with *Brandy* and *Mission* so there's the silver lining :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is doing well and *August* I'm so happy your tests are getting darker :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

You wouldn't have that many false tests


----------



## Bma11

Baby dreamer- hope your beta showed different results! :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Starlight2012 said:


> augustlovers--that is great to know, thanks for sharing!! :) how are you feeling?

I'm feeling great... I'm just extremely exhausted today. Worked a full 10 hours and I'm wiped out! Sitting here on the couch, just ate and I'm falling asleep... it's only 7pm!!!! 

babydreamer ~ sorry about that urine screen. I pray your beta yields different results. :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

So ladies, it's what I was afraid of. My beta was positive but just barely at 7. Yes, 7. Most likely a chemical as my HPT's were faintly positive Saturday and Sunday and negative today :cry:

For some odd reason they want me to continue my progesterone and estrogen and come back Wednesday for another beta. Seems cruel. I' rather have heard it was negative and be crying in a glass of :wine: with some sushi.


----------



## Bma11

:hugs: please keep us posted on what's going on. I will pray for a miracle!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks Bma. DH and I would prefer to just start over. A healthy pregnancy and birth is very unlikely with that low a beta. I'm just hoping my period starts soon and my beta is negative on Wednesday so that we can start again fresh. This is just torture.


----------



## Bma11

I can totally understand :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

Aww...am so so sorry about the negative tests...I so wish you did not have to go through this honey....
You are such a strong lady though to be planning on the next step.... :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

1babydreamer ~ I totally understand what you mean. I'm so happy to see you ready and eager to start over and I pray this is this cycle doesn't work out, then I pray and hope that your second one will... however, I just wanted you to know that at my obgyn hog over 5 is considered to be a viable pregnancy, I know it's hard to believe with just an 7 but I pray that you're embies were just a late implanter and that your second beta is higher :hugs:

Bma ~ how are you feeling?

Scerena ~ How are you? 

Starlight ~ how are you?

Brandy ~ are you getting excited? Three more days :happydance: 

I'll be joining a group in the 1st trimester after my beta confirmation. Feels too soon for me to be going now. I got a positive on a digital this morning. I've decided to not test any more until the morning of my beta, no need to keep wasting money :rofl:


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- I'm feeling great. Still don't really feel pregnant which is so weird!!


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Augustluvers- I'm feeling great. Still don't really feel pregnant which is so weird!!

I'm glad that you are feeling great! I was driving home from worker today and thinking "I don't feel pregnant one bit!" Guess you're not the only one :hugs: But then again it's better to be that way then have all the symptoms and stuff that make pregnant women feel yucky!


----------



## Bma11

Yes, I feel lucky but trust me you can not help but to feel very nervous! I can't wait until my vacay is over because I have a scan on monday morning!


----------



## ~Brandy~

You two are very lucky to be missing out on the early symptoms! Maybe you will skate right into 2nd trimester without the torture of toilet hugging :)


----------



## scerena

How lucky you both don't have pregnancy symptoms I have them bad hence my lack of time on here :( tiredness/nausea and waking to go to the toilet :/ fx'd you both continue to fly through first tri :)

:hi: and I hope that everyone is well???


----------



## BabyLove1210

Quick update, will post more later, but we are also having twins! I'm with Bma so far, no symptoms other than fatigue but I'm only measuring 5w6d today so it's still early.


----------



## scerena

*babylove* fantastic news :happydance: congratulations hunni :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

What I can say about symptoms is that I have been peeing like a crazy chick here. the morning sickness is starting to kick in this morning, and my boobs hurt on and off. I asked for an early beta tomorrow instead of Friday and they said yes so I'm soo happy! Oh and I've been extremely tired by the time I get home from work at 6pm. Yet I'm wide awake at 5:30am every morning! :wacko:

Babylove ~ Congrats on the twins :happydance:


----------



## scerena

*august* looking forward to hearing your beta results :) how many dpt are you???

The tiredness is horrible and so is the nausea- I haven't actually been sick yet but I feel sick all the time!!!
I'm usually so tired I barely even post on this site :dohh:


----------



## augustluvers

scerena said:


> *august* looking forward to hearing your beta results :) how many dpt are you???
> 
> The tiredness is horrible and so is the nausea- I haven't actually been sick yet but I feel sick all the time!!!
> I'm usually so tired I barely even post on this site :dohh:

I'm 10dpt a 3dt so 13dpo, my frer was a tad bit darker today


----------



## ~Brandy~

haha thats great babylove!! I told you that you had a couple in there ;)


----------



## mission_mommy

hello everyone!!!

*babylove-*YAYY!!!! thats so exciting..twins are awesome!:happydance:
Congratulations Hun!:hugs:

*august-*Symptoms so early...good chances there might be a couple or more in there!!!:shrug: Am glad your tests are getting darker..wising you get an awesome first beta Hun:hugs:

*bma and scerena-*How are you ????:hugs::hugs:

*babydreamer-*hope you are doing good Hunni:hugs:

*brandy-*2 days and u start stimming...:happydance:


*Afm*My Re wants to put me on lupron depot 1 month shot for a month ...to keep endo suppressed..am dreading the side effects though..hot flashes and headaches are not really someting i want during my vacation:nope:


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- I hope you will bypass those nasty side effects! But yay for starting!

AFM- I'm on vacay. & just saw some brown discharge on my underwear. I'm very very worried but I have no cramps so I will see if I can get in with an OB up here tomorrow & go from there. :cry:


----------



## augustluvers

Mission ~ I'm so happy that you are starting :happydance:

BMA ~ don't stress hun, spotting is normal around this time. Are you still doing progesterone cream/injections - I heard that extra progesterone can cause spotting. :hugs: I pray all is well, please keep up posted. 

Well I tested this morning and the test line is dark then the control line! :wohoo: Getting ready to head out and submit my blood for testing :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## scerena

*bma* I too have been having brown discharge/blood since yesterday :( so scary even though I think it's my pessaries irritating my cervix it's still scary!! 
Fx'd it's nothing but old blood :hugs:

*mission* I really hope that you don't too many side effects :hugs: can't wait for you to get started :hugs:

*august* lovely test :happydance: cannot wait to hear your beta :)


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- :hugs: thanks hun. And wow I am so over the moon happy for you! You've been TTC for a long time I'm so happy it's finally happened. I bet you're having multiples as well! :happydance: I am still doing the PIO shots, I emailed my nurse and she told me not to worry. It really wasnt much of spotting maybe an inch long and a millimeter wide. (Weird) but I haven't had anything since!

Scerena- did you have a scan to make sure all is okay? Everyone says brown is old blood and red is new blood and not to worry. But you can't help but to worry. I hope and pray everything is fine with you as well :) 

I just knew I shouldn't have come on vacation. My husbands friend that we came with has asshole ways and he's been an ass a couple times during the trip and it stressed me out a little bit :shrug: oh well I'm calling the oB over here now.

The ob said their ultrasound machines aren't equipped for this early on in pregnancy, and I should go to the emergency room. Well, I'm not doing that because it hasn't happened again and my nurse told me not to worry. I'm just not doing a thing today! :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Beta 127 :bfp: :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs. T

Yay!!!!!!!! augustluvers I am so happy for u!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

What is your advice and what did you do post transfer to get your BFP?


----------



## augustluvers

Mrs. T said:


> What is your advice and what did you do post transfer to get your BFP?

Stay positive! I know it's hard but I kept my mind busy. I only came on to bob 3 times a day and wouldn't stay for long. I wasn't required to do bed rest however I took four days off and just hung around the house. I went out every evening for ice-cream, a walk in the mall, dinner, a movie etc. Just to keep my mind away from thinking on the process and tww. I still can't believe I'm here with a positive. 

I'm about to tell my parents in about 1.5 hours. They know about the Ivf, in fact all of my family does. I never hid it from anyone. My family and church are my biggest supports, so everyone is going to be texting me tomorrow night asking about the beta, and little do they know that I already know! :rofl:

I bought a countdown for my parents from Hallmark, it says "Countdown to Grandbaby" with a digital clock counting down the days until my due date! :cloud9:


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Beta 127 :bfp: :wohoo:

How exciting :) Congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 


I am so excited for everyone ;) I cant wait to start stimming tomorrow.

I hope I get good results too!


----------



## ~Brandy~

How many sets of twins do we have now? Has anyone kept track of the bfps?


----------



## augustluvers

Bma and Babylove are having twins.

Scerena I believe have a singleton.

Who else is pregnant? - Me but I'm not sure how many yet LOL


----------



## scerena

*bma* Hun I was told it was old blood and if continues let them know... Which it didnt I haven't bled since weds, how about you???

*august* brilliant beta :happydance: and yes I have a singleton (only had one embryo transferred)

*brandy* gl with Stimming tomorrow :happydance:

:hi: to everyone else, I have not read completely back sorry :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

*August,* :happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin: Awesome beta and so happy for you sweetheart!! Enjoy every minute and let us know when your first scan is! Could be twins!! :winkwink: Can't wait to find out!

*Brandy,* Yeah for stimming!! I hope to be not too far behind you! :winkwink:

*Misson*, *Bma*, *August* and *Scerena*, thank you so much for your support and kind words. :hugs:

AFM, The :witch: is here in full force today and we have our WTF follow up consult with our RE on Monday morning. 
I am doing surprisingly well considering everything. Of course I was completely devastated and cried for hours. I moped all day Monday and Tuesday but I realized I was more angry than even. Angry that after all we've been through trying to conceive, that even after IVF, we still can't catch a break! I foolishly thought we would be first time lucky with IVF and had myself convinced that was all it would take. But I am feeling better today and I can see the silver lining of hope. I can get pregnant! :happydance: So now we just need the right combo of healthy sperm and egg.

DH is my amazing, wonderful rock and we are strong together and we will get through this and have our miracle baby in the end. I just hope and pray it doesn't take much longer since we are almost out of money! :dohh: We have enough for one more fresh cycle with our package but after that, we will have to wait until more money comes. We're already $21,000.00 in the hole after the first round!! Since we bought a 2 cycle package, we only have to pay for the meds for the next cycle but that can get up to $4-$6,000! 
Anyway, hopefully we will get the ok to start again soon and hopefully we will be second time lucky! 

Thanks for all the support and kindness and I hope to join the streak of :bfp: soon!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dr checked and I have 34 follies!


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- good deal. Last night when I wiped had a tiny glob of brown discharge, but nothing since. My nurse insists its very normal and to not worry unless it is bright red blood spalon pads. So, I'm trying hard. Monday I have an ultrasound and blood work and I can not wait to see their heartbeats! <3


----------



## Mrs. T

1babydreamer I am sorry you went through this. I too went through an early miscarriage last year. It was really hard. I am glad to hear you have such a heathy attitude about it. That was the one thing that got me through too - knowing we could conceive together. I wish you all the luck in the world. :hugs:

Bma11, that sounds very promising that it is just brown. Sounds like old blood. Wishing you the stickiest beans possible! :)

:dust:


----------



## mission_mommy

Hi everyone... :hugs:
Congratulations August...that's an awesome beta.. So glad you have such a wonderful support group of people. Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!!! :hugs:
BMA- so glad that it was not something to worry about. 
:hugs:
Baby dreamer-Heyy hunni!! Going with a fresh ivf iss a good idea and you are right ,having a chemical means you can get pregnant and I truly wish that you get your little miracle second time around....
:hugs: so when are you starting the cycle?

Scerena- how iss it going hun..
Brandy- hiii..did you start stimming yet?

Babylove- hope you are doing fine hun!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Hi everyone... :hugs:
> Congratulations August...that's an awesome beta.. So glad you have such a wonderful support group of people. Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!!! :hugs:
> BMA- so glad that it was not something to worry about.
> :hugs:
> Baby dreamer-Heyy hunni!! Going with a fresh ivf iss a good idea and you are right ,having a chemical means you can get pregnant and I truly wish that you get your little miracle second time around....
> :hugs: so when are you starting the cycle?
> 
> Scerena- how iss it going hun..
> Brandy- hiii..did you start stimming yet?
> 
> Babylove- hope you are doing fine hun!

So far so good! Now to get used to injecting myself 3 times a day haha. The HMG stung a little nothing major I just injected it very slowly and it was fine.

:happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Brandy ~ I'm so happy that everything is starting and working out for you! :hugs:

AFS ~ I'm really nervous about my beta tomorrow. It isn't until 6:30pm. So I won't get the results until mid day on Tuesday!!!! At this point my beta needs to be at a minimum 535, if I'm doubling every 48 hours. So I'm just so so scared. I want this so bad! And I want a scan! LOL I want to know how many already!


----------



## mission_mommy

Wowed brandy!!! glad things are going fine.. I remember how fast stimming days went... Wishing you many follies..

August- I am sure your second beta will be awesome too... When would your scan be...


----------



## augustluvers

mission_mommy said:


> Wowed brandy!!! glad things are going fine.. I remember how fast stimming days went... Wishing you many follies..
> 
> August- I am sure your second beta will be awesome too... When would your scan be...

I was told by my nurse that after when I get the call with the second beta results they will schedule my scan, so I'm thinking sometime next week.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks girls :) 


August I am sure it will be great no worries. My doctor put on my paperwork my testing date and next to it they put follow up beta 48 hours later if doubling schedule scan appt. So I am happy I know ahead of time that I will get an early scan.

Cant wait to hear what they say on Tuesday... Maybe you will have 2 in there too seems to be going around lately.


----------



## augustluvers

Yeah I was supposed to go on Saturday for a 48 hour second beta but they were closed this past Saturday


----------



## augustluvers

On my way to do my second beta


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> On my way to do my second beta

FX! You wont need it though :)


----------



## augustluvers

So I gave my blood for my second beta. I was told that until I have a count of 2000 or higher they will continue to test me every other day!!!! LOL According to the nurse, I should be at 2000 by Friday morning's test and then my ultrasound would be next week.


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> So I gave my blood for my second beta. I was told that until I have a count of 2000 or higher they will continue to test me every other day!!!! LOL According to the nurse, I should be at 2000 by Friday morning's test and then my ultrasound would be next week.

Awesome! Thats what they did to me with my last BFP as well as the plan this time.

It's stressful but its worth it to catch issues if any arise immediately. Cant wait to hear the numbers :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

~Brandy~ said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> So I gave my blood for my second beta. I was told that until I have a count of 2000 or higher they will continue to test me every other day!!!! LOL According to the nurse, I should be at 2000 by Friday morning's test and then my ultrasound would be next week.
> 
> Awesome! Thats what they did to me with my last BFP as well as the plan this time.
> 
> It's stressful but its worth it to catch issues if any arise immediately. Cant wait to hear the numbers :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Brandy! Yeah it's so nerve wrecking. I just feel like compared to everyone else my first beta was lower (127) compared to others on here having 300+ on first beta! LOL 

How are you doing with you injections?


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> So I gave my blood for my second beta. I was told that until I have a count of 2000 or higher they will continue to test me every other day!!!! LOL According to the nurse, I should be at 2000 by Friday morning's test and then my ultrasound would be next week.
> 
> Awesome! Thats what they did to me with my last BFP as well as the plan this time.
> 
> It's stressful but its worth it to catch issues if any arise immediately. Cant wait to hear the numbers :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brandy! Yeah it's so nerve wrecking. I just feel like compared to everyone else my first beta was lower (127) compared to others on here having 300+ on first beta! LOL
> 
> How are you doing with you injections?Click to expand...

Sounds like a great # to me.

I feel like a pin cushion doing 3 a day I am running out of spots. Today I ended up being stuck 4 times because my Puregon Pen had like 3/4 of the dose I needed in it so I had to inject the last 1/4 of the medicine with a 2nd poke after I refilled it sheesh.


----------



## augustluvers

Second beta ~ 1370 :wohoo: doctor thinks possible twins


----------



## Bma11

:yipee: August- I think for sure you got twins maybe the triplets :) I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Second beta ~ 1370 :wohoo: doctor thinks possible twins

YAY!! I logged on to see ;) I had a feeling :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> :yipee: August- I think for sure you got twins maybe the triplets :) I'm so happy for you!!




~Brandy~ said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Second beta ~ 1370 :wohoo: doctor thinks possible twins
> 
> YAY!! I logged on to see ;) I had a feeling :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks girls!!! I'm over the moon and so excited/nervous! The nurse said I jumped way high within 4 days for it to be only one lol


----------



## mission_mommy

Yayyyy August ..that's awesome!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Thanks mission! 

Had a scan today! Im having twins!!!!


----------



## Bma11

Yay!!!!! Oh my gosh how exciting!!


----------



## wellsk

Congrats August! How amazing! :)


----------



## mission_mommy

thats awesome august!!!:happydance: 
3 pairs of twins and a singleton here...7 babiesss...wowww!!!

AFM- got my FET chart today...am gonna start subQ lupron on 25th and estrace from 3rd august.... few more weeks to start..yay!!!
i wil be taking PIO shots too...:(


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- I am so excited for you! PIO shots aren't bad no worries. Just make sure you get on a heating pad after to help disperse the oil more & make sure you massage the area after. It's inevitable that after a while you will get knots but its so worth it. My butt is sore but I have two babies sticking so the PIO did its job!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats august! 


I'm omw to another scan to see if I trigger today or Monday! I'm so bloated it's tender when I sit and my breasts are killing me!


----------



## mission_mommy

Bma11 said:


> Mission mommy- I am so excited for you! PIO shots aren't bad no worries. Just make sure you get on a heating pad after to help disperse the oil more & make sure you massage the area after. It's inevitable that after a while you will get knots but its so worth it. My butt is sore but I have two babies sticking so the PIO did its job!


Thnk you Hunni!:hugs:
I had my 1 month lupron shot on my butt recently and it dint hurt..so am much comfortable with the thought of taking PIO now..
i wil follow that advice!Am sure it wil al be worth it once i get preggers:)
And its exciting to see your tickers...your little ones are getting bigger...must be amazing to know what size they are and their growth per week!!


----------



## mission_mommy

brandy- good luck for your scan !!!:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went for a scan today I have 27 out of 38 that are within 15-18! I will have another scan in 36 hours then trigger!Retrieval is Wednesday morning.


----------



## scerena

*brandy* brilliant news and what an amazing number :happydance:

* to everyone else  hope you're all well??? *


----------



## augustluvers

Brandy~ :yipee: I'm so excited for you! I can't believe how fast time has passed! You are almost PUPO!!!! How are you feeling?

Scerena ~ You're almost out of the 1st trimester :wohoo: Go you! How is the pregnancy treating you?

Mission ~ Did you start the PIO? They aren't bad at all. Just make sure to massage the injection site after you inject the medication this way you don't get sore or lumps. I did my PIO injections myself my first IVF cycle. :hugs: 

BMA ~ How are you hun? How are the twins treating you?

As for me ~ I'm extremely tired ALL THE TIME!!! It just won't go away! I wake up fine but about an hour later I'm ready for a nap/sleep! :rofl: I have an appointment today and Friday, don't know for what though :shrug: they never said lol


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies!! so sorry I have been so absent lately, but happy to see that everyone seems to be doing well :)

brandy, that is a great number!!

scerena, august, bma and mission - how are you all doing??

also hello to everyone else :)

I just got AF yesterday, and did bloodwork and picked up all the meds this morning. I will get a call this afternoon to find out if I start stimming today ---it all came up really quick!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Doctor stopped counting today when he found 30 follicles 16-20mm. So I will be triggering today with retrieval Wednesday morning! I know I'm going to suffer from ohss so I took a week off work starting tomorrow.


----------



## Starlight2012

Brandy, that is lots of follies! Yay :) great that you took some time off so that you can recover. Your ER will be here so soon!

Afm, I got the go ahead to start stimmimg today so did my first dose of GonalF at 5pm! First scan scheduled for Friday morning :)


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- I feel you on being tired! It's craziness. Today is the first day I have felt absolutely wonderful! No exhaustion or sickness. Crazy! 

Starlight- yay! Exciting. Hope everything goes well :)

Missionmommy- how are you doing???


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Brandy~ :yipee: I'm so excited for you! I can't believe how fast time has passed! You are almost PUPO!!!! How are you feeling?
> 
> Scerena ~ You're almost out of the 1st trimester :wohoo: Go you! How is the pregnancy treating you?
> 
> Mission ~ Did you start the PIO? They aren't bad at all. Just make sure to massage the injection site after you inject the medication this way you don't get sore or lumps. I did my PIO injections myself my first IVF cycle. :hugs:
> 
> BMA ~ How are you hun? How are the twins treating you?
> 
> As for me ~ I'm extremely tired ALL THE TIME!!! It just won't go away! I wake up fine but about an hour later I'm ready for a nap/sleep! :rofl: I have an appointment today and Friday, don't know for what though :shrug: they never said lol

Glad you're doing well!



Starlight2012 said:


> Brandy, that is lots of follies! Yay :) great that you took some time off so that you can recover. Your ER will be here so soon!
> 
> Afm, I got the go ahead to start stimmimg today so did my first dose of GonalF at 5pm! First scan scheduled for Friday morning :)

Congrats! Boy will the time fly by :happydance:


----------



## scerena

*starlight* I am thrilled for you that you have started :) 

*august* pregnancy is treating me okay- very tired and nauseous but I'm not complaining- started iron tabs so fx'd I get some energy back as my iron was low...

How are you? Exhaustion is a killer isn't it!!!

*brandy* brilliant news gl for tomorrow :) my doc gave me tabs to help prevent ohss although I still had it but not severe- maybe worth seeing if they do the tablets?

*bma* how are you Hun?


----------



## augustluvers

I'm feeling really uncomfortable today. None of my old work pants fit me and I'm running out of jeans that fit too. :shrug: I'm not even 6 weeks! :wacko: I was trying to figure out what to wear when my poor husband asked the wrong question and I snapped at him. :blush: Oh the joys of early pregnancy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> I'm feeling really uncomfortable today. None of my old work pants fit me and I'm running out of jeans that fit too. :shrug: I'm not even 6 weeks! :wacko: I was trying to figure out what to wear when my poor husband asked the wrong question and I snapped at him. :blush: Oh the joys of early pregnancy!

haha yes hormones all over the place. I think we handle them a little better since we go into pregnancy already adapting to the hormonal changes from all the shots.

He's a trooper I am sure they recover quickly LOL


----------



## mmbelle87

Hello All,

I don't want to sound creepy but I have been reading this thread since about the time it was started so I feel like I know all of you, and have been following your journey's! I never posted because I didn't register on the site and I wasn't starting IVF until July. But now I am stimming (Started yesterday!! :) ) So I thought I would post now since I'm actually doing the IVF process now. My husband is giving me the injections and it hasn't been too bad... yet! I hated being on BC. Horrible headaches, sore boobs, and broken out face :( So glad to be off that, and hoping the side effects of Follistim and Menopur aren't too bad. 

This is a lucky thread with all the twins and the single pregnancies!! So hopefully that luck rubs off on me :)


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- I'm doing very well, just moody! Thank you. How are you?? I'm so excited for you almost being in your second trimester!! :)

August- it's my 2 year wedding anniversary and I'm picking fights with DH. This moodiness is out of control. I'm in maternity pants already. No shame :) 

Mmbelle87- welcome! Good luck and :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I don't want to sound creepy but I have been reading this thread since about the time it was started so I feel like I know all of you, and have been following your journey's! I never posted because I didn't register on the site and I wasn't starting IVF until July. But now I am stimming (Started yesterday!! :) ) So I thought I would post now since I'm actually doing the IVF process now. My husband is giving me the injections and it hasn't been too bad... yet! I hated being on BC. Horrible headaches, sore boobs, and broken out face :( So glad to be off that, and hoping the side effects of Follistim and Menopur aren't too bad.
> 
> This is a lucky thread with all the twins and the single pregnancies!! So hopefully that luck rubs off on me :)

oh welcome!! :happydance:

I was on the same protocol it sounds like :) I did BCP, Menopur, and puregon as well. Are you using Lupron too?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I guess I could make a separate thread for this question...

Who has tested out their trigger? I am a total POAS addict and since starting this long protocol I havent used any type of testing so I couldnt resist lol.

I chose 1 cheapie brand of tests to go with and I bought 14 of them rofl. I started today and had obviously a baseline for my positive test to see if fade out and hopefully come right back.

I triggered with 10,000 units of Pregnyl


----------



## mmbelle87

Bma- Thank You! :)

Brandy- I got a one week Lupron kit with my medicine package but the Dr said only to start Follistim and Menopur, so I don't know when I will use it? By the way I am planning on testing out my trigger too! I can't resist


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Bma- Thank You! :)
> 
> Brandy- I got a one week Lupron kit with my medicine package but the Dr said only to start Follistim and Menopur, so I don't know when I will use it? By the way I am planning on testing out my trigger too! I can't resist

I used Lupron the entire time prior to and during stimming. However, some doctors use Lupron as a trigger as well in a large dose. You might want to call and just ask when that will be added to your protocol. I found it was better safe than sorry.


----------



## mmbelle87

Yeah I will have to do that, I bet it is for my trigger shot though, because I didn't receive any type of hcg meds. I am going to call though :)


----------



## Starlight2012

bma - happy that you had a good day yesterday and weren't tired! hope that keeps up :)

brandy - your ER is tomorrow, you must be excited!!

scerena - sounds like you're being a trooper :) hope that nausea and tiredness all goes away soon! can't believe you're almost in done your 1st tri!!

august - i am sure your hubby understands! early pregnancy can be really tough!

mmbelle - hello & welcome!! we can be buddies as I just started stimming yesterday as well :) my first scan is on Friday, how about you??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> bma - happy that you had a good day yesterday and weren't tired! hope that keeps up :)
> 
> brandy - your ER is tomorrow, you must be excited!!
> 
> scerena - sounds like you're being a trooper :) hope that nausea and tiredness all goes away soon! can't believe you're almost in done your 1st tri!!
> 
> august - i am sure your hubby understands! early pregnancy can be really tough!
> 
> mmbelle - hello & welcome!! we can be buddies as I just started stimming yesterday as well :) my first scan is on Friday, how about you??

I cant believe it! Times going to go soooooo slow from now till the OTD on the 24th.


----------



## mmbelle87

Yay!! I thought you had just started as well but wasn't sure! :) I go in for a blood draw tomorrow morning and then Saturday is my first ultrasound and blood draw again. Good luck at your first scan!! I hope everything is looking good :)


----------



## mmbelle87

Sorry, that was to Starlight!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was reading a million sites as I always do and found that the E2 levels tend to be linked to the # of eggs. So for every 200 E2 then its 1 egg.

So if your E2 is 1000 you will have ~5 eggs.


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- That's good to know!! Do you know what your E2 levels were exactly? You had so many eggies! That's awesome by the way!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Brandy- That's good to know!! Do you know what your E2 levels were exactly? You had so many eggies! That's awesome by the way!

2 tests in the same day but they were pretty close... one was 5200 and we retook it and it came back at 4985.

So the doctor thinks there is 25-28 but we shall see. I am just hoping that they are good quality since I am in my late 30's. Quality over quantity is usually better though.

I am not sure if the doctor told me and I just forgot or not but I wonder if they will check my levels before retrieval.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hiya girls!! :hi: Sorry for the sudden disappearance but I'm happy to come back to so much great news!!

*August*, congrats on your awesome beta's and twins!! :baby: :baby: How exciting!!! :happydance:. I bet you're exhausted but it will all be worth it! :winkwink:

*Bma*, :rofl: @ maternity pants! I will be so there right with you when he time comes! I'm already eyeing the maternity clothes with envy :winkwink:.

*Mission*, how are you? When do you start your cycle?

*Scerena*, wow! Almost 2nd tri!! How are you feeling?

*Brandy,* You're almost PUPO!! :happydance: So exciting!! Do you know how many you will put back yet?

*Starlight,* hooray for starting stims!! I can't wait to start stimming myself but I'm only on cycle day 12 and I have to wait till day 21 to start Lupron again and down reg for a while first. Good luck at your scan on Friday! 

*mmbelle,* Welcome! :hi: This is a great group of ladies and very lucky with :bfp:! Hopefully it will rub off on us and we will join them soon :). 

AFM, I am just in the waiting room, lol. At my wtf follow up with my RE he was baffled that we weren't successful last time. He said it was a textbook perfect cycle and I responded beautifully and had tons of perfect looking embies. So he ordered some more tests for me to check for any immunological issues and chromosomal problems with me. Still waiting on the results but we are set to start down regging again with the Lupron as soon as I hit day 21 which will be July 18th. If the tests come back with immune issues, I will have to take steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs till there is a heartbeat. If they come back negative, we just go forward as planned. He said he wouldn't change much about my protocol because I responded really well to it the first time. He may up my gonal f to try and get more eggs this time but he wants to be careful of OHSS. I don't have PCOS so it shouldn't be too worrisome. 
My in-laws are coming to visit in 2 weeks so they will be here when were are injecting. DH and I are probably going to tell them what's going on as they don't know we've started IVF yet. They know we've been trying for a while now but they have been very supportive and wonderful so I am lucky to be blessed with amazing in-laws. Plus the distraction of showing them around and entertaining will be a nice diversion :winkwink:.

I hope everyone is doing great and I can't wait to join all the lucky ladies soon I hope!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Hiya girls!! :hi: Sorry for the sudden disappearance but I'm happy to come back to so much great news!!
> 
> *August*, congrats on your awesome beta's and twins!! :baby: :baby: How exciting!!! :happydance:. I bet you're exhausted but it will all be worth it! :winkwink:
> 
> *Bma*, :rofl: @ maternity pants! I will be so there right with you when he time comes! I'm already eyeing the maternity clothes with envy :winkwink:.
> 
> *Mission*, how are you? When do you start your cycle?
> 
> *Scerena*, wow! Almost 2nd tri!! How are you feeling?
> 
> *Brandy,* You're almost PUPO!! :happydance: So exciting!! Do you know how many you will put back yet?
> 
> *Starlight,* hooray for starting stims!! I can't wait to start stimming myself but I'm only on cycle day 12 and I have to wait till day 21 to start Lupron again and down reg for a while first. Good luck at your scan on Friday!
> 
> *mmbelle,* Welcome! :hi: This is a great group of ladies and very lucky with :bfp:! Hopefully it will rub off on us and we will join them soon :).
> 
> AFM, I am just in the waiting room, lol. At my wtf follow up with my RE he was baffled that we weren't successful last time. He said it was a textbook perfect cycle and I responded beautifully and had tons of perfect looking embies. So he ordered some more tests for me to check for any immunological issues and chromosomal problems with me. Still waiting on the results but we are set to start down regging again with the Lupron as soon as I hit day 21 which will be July 18th. If the tests come back with immune issues, I will have to take steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs till there is a heartbeat. If they come back negative, we just go forward as planned. He said he wouldn't change much about my protocol because I responded really well to it the first time. He may up my gonal f to try and get more eggs this time but he wants to be careful of OHSS. I don't have PCOS so it shouldn't be too worrisome.
> My in-laws are coming to visit in 2 weeks so they will be here when were are injecting. DH and I are probably going to tell them what's going on as they don't know we've started IVF yet. They know we've been trying for a while now but they have been very supportive and wonderful so I am lucky to be blessed with amazing in-laws. Plus the distraction of showing them around and entertaining will be a nice diversion :winkwink:.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great and I can't wait to join all the lucky ladies soon I hope!!!

Sounds like you're going to be busy that is a good thing! my last 5 days of stimming flew as we spent it at a family reunion with my inlaws it was just what I needed.

The original plan was to put 3 back during ET so we shall see. We are hoping for a day 5 transfer but that as well we will see :) FX all goes well from here on out.


----------



## Starlight2012

brandy--i hope that the time fliesss by for you. are you going to be doing anything to keep you distracted? we can keep you company here :) :)

mmbelle--we have our tracking scans close to each other too, that's great! how are you feeling so far? i feel the same but I know that it is very early in the stimming process.

1babydreamer--sounds like you've got a good plan of next steps. I hope that the time flies by it it is wonderful that you have great in-laws :) will be nice to have a distraction like you mentioned. i have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mmbelle87

Babydreamer- Thank you! :) it sounds like you're on the right track for round two!! Best wishes for this time around 

Brandy- it's true. Quality over Quantity but there are bound to be some good ones with that many eggies. Let us know how many they retrieve tomorrow and all that!

Starlight- I feel the same as well, nothing too crazy yet. I hope it stays that way


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> brandy--i hope that the time fliesss by for you. are you going to be doing anything to keep you distracted? we can keep you company here :) :)
> 
> mmbelle--we have our tracking scans close to each other too, that's great! how are you feeling so far? i feel the same but I know that it is very early in the stimming process.
> 
> 1babydreamer--sounds like you've got a good plan of next steps. I hope that the time flies by it it is wonderful that you have great in-laws :) will be nice to have a distraction like you mentioned. i have my fingers crossed for you!

Well I am off work with NOTHING to do through the day after transfer then I am back to work that should be distracting.... Hopefully because it's piling up.


----------



## Starlight2012

Mmbelle, that is good! Hope we continue to feel just the same :)

Brandy, maybe you can catch up with some tv shows or movies with your time off?? Hehe

Afm, just did my second injection and it really stung today, so maybe I did something different but not sure what?? Lol hoping tomorrow is better!


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- Good Luck with ET today!!! :) Hope it all goes great!

Starlight- My injections hurt today... but I didn't have time to ice it before like I had the previous 2 days. Other tips I've hear is to let the alcohol dry completely before injecting. Have you heard any other tips? 

AFM- I went and got my blood drawn this morning for E2 numbers, but I won't know what they are... my clinic doesn't call unless they want you to change something. Then my next scan is Saturday, so til then I will continue being a pin cushion!

I hope everyone is doing good today! :)


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- I meant ER!! Silly me! Good luck :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks! I will check in later after the retrieval!


----------



## Starlight2012

brandy, hope your ER is a huge success, look forward to hearing back!

mmbelle, I also have iced and I think that helps before injections. Yesterday I realize now that I didn't let the alcohol dry, so I will do that this afternoon!!! what time do you do your injections? i do mine in the afternoon at 5


----------



## mission_mommy

hello everyone... :)

*mmbelle-*Welcome !!looks like you are doing great with the stimming!

*bma*- am fine Hun..just too busy! counting days to my Fet ... hope the little ones are treating you well!!

*starlight-*yay! glad to know that you started stimming..:hugs:..are you done with your first scan? i am sorry did not read back much!
i did not start my fet meds yet..estrace starts on 3rd august...

*babydreamer-*hello hun...glad to see u back and hear from u...
i gues with the schedule u mentioned, we might be having our transfers around the same time....:happydance:

*august-*How are you hun???? how are your twins treating you?

*brandy-*GL on your ER...waiting to hear from u!!

*scerena-*yay! to almost completing your first trimester:hugs:..time does fly fast...not far from knowing the gender of your baby i gues!

sorry if i missed anyone..:hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Good luck at ER today Brandy!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> hello everyone... :)
> 
> *mmbelle-*Welcome !!looks like you are doing great with the stimming!
> 
> *bma*- am fine Hun..just too busy! counting days to my Fet ... hope the little ones are treating you well!!
> 
> *starlight-*yay! glad to know that you started stimming..:hugs:..are you done with your first scan? i am sorry did not read back much!
> i did not start my fet meds yet..estrace starts on 3rd august...
> 
> *babydreamer-*hello hun...glad to see u back and hear from u...
> i gues with the schedule u mentioned, we might be having our transfers around the same time....:happydance:
> 
> *august-*How are you hun???? how are your twins treating you?
> 
> *brandy-*GL on your ER...waiting to hear from u!!
> 
> *scerena-*yay! to almost completing your first trimester:hugs:..time does fly fast...not far from knowing the gender of your baby i gues!
> 
> sorry if i missed anyone..:hugs:

Yay! That would be great! Are you getting excited? FET will be a lot less stressful than a fresh cycle.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone! I am still super loopy I just got home from ER boy they gave me a lot of good drugs haha.

They retrieved 31 eggs so we will have to see what the fertilization report brings tomorrow... They said I wouldn't hear from them till tomorrow afternoon as the doctor is the one that calls personally instead of the nurse.

I am very happy with the number but I am hoping there was a large # that are healthy/fertilized ;) 

Hope all is well.. I cant focus enough to do personals right now sorry. DH is going to spoil me with my favorite starbucks and a bowl of Pho from my favorite Vietnamese place after a very long nap.

If you saw this on another thread sorry I did copy/paste because I can't type well right now lol.


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- I do mine at 7:30 in the morning. Just got a call from the dr and they said my E2 levels are low so increase the Follistim to 225 iu. It gets confusing now cause they are only 300 iu tubes so it's gonna be tricky figuring it the second time when there's only 75 iu left in the tube and getting 150 from another :/ good thing I have my hubby! :) 

Thanks missionmommy :) 

Can't wait to hear from Brandy!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Yay Brandy how exciting!! Those are great numbers, can't wait to hear the fertilization report :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Brandy that is great and can't wait to hear more tomorrow! I also just had a delicious bowl of pho hehe!

Mmbelle that's great yo have your hubby to help! I did another round of shots today and it didn't hurt at all, it must have been the alcohol wipe before that made it sting :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> Brandy that is great and can't wait to hear more tomorrow! I also just had a delicious bowl of pho hehe!
> 
> Mmbelle that's great yo have your hubby to help! I did another round of shots today and it didn't hurt at all, it must have been the alcohol wipe before that made it sting :)

Yes the alcohol can cause stingy issues. I actually clean off the area first then prep the shot and didn't seem to have issues.


----------



## augustluvers

Yay Brandy! 31 is great number of follicle! I can't wait to hear about your fertilization report tomorrow :hugs: rest up !


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo:

Doctor finally called with report!!

31 Retrieved
21 Mature
21 fertilised but 9 perished over night

12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:


Grow babies grow :flower:


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- yay!!! That's good news! :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Awesome number Brandy! Fingers crossed for your transfer!


----------



## Starlight2012

Brandy, that is a great number, can't wait to hear more!!

afm, Day 5 of injections today and had my first u/s this morning. Showed lead follicle around 9cm with about 25 in each ovary, so will go back on Sunday for another scan. They think that the retrieval may be next Thursday/Friday, so pretty soon!! Added another injectible today, Centrotide, and that one stung more then that Gonal. I felt like a rock star as I had to go into the bathroom at work, mix up the drugs ,and inject!! haha.

hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> Brandy, that is a great number, can't wait to hear more!!
> 
> afm, Day 5 of injections today and had my first u/s this morning. Showed lead follicle around 9cm with about 25 in each ovary, so will go back on Sunday for another scan. They think that the retrieval may be next Thursday/Friday, so pretty soon!! Added another injectible today, Centrotide, and that one stung more then that Gonal. I felt like a rock star as I had to go into the bathroom at work, mix up the drugs ,and inject!! haha.
> 
> hope everyone is doing great!

haha awesome Starlight! Doctor told me most follies grow about 2-3MM every 72 hours so the little ones probably will catch up!


----------



## Bma11

Starlight- you ARE a rock star! We all are! I'm excited for you!

Brandy- everything seems to be going well for you!!! Yay! 

Mission mommy- glad you are well. :)

Babydreamer- hope you are doing well! My thoughts are with you!!

August- how are the twins?? :)

AFM- I am still with the fertility clinic until 12 weeks. But I had my first OB appointment Wednesday and the babies are great and I do have to have a cerclage done July 30. My ob wants to be safe than sorry. I had a leep procedure in 2008 and she said my cervix feels a little shortened. What could happen is I could go into labor at 20 weeks and never know it and lose the babies so she wants to go ahead and do it! I originally wasn't going to do a nuchal scan or any screens for downs because it doesn't matter either way. But my ob says sometime they can tell the gender so I said SIGN me up! :haha: 
The babies are treating me well, the only thing that gets me is brushing my teeth, I've thrown up 3 times after brushing my teeth. :dohh: anyways.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Starlight- you ARE a rock star! We all are! I'm excited for you!
> 
> Brandy- everything seems to be going well for you!!! Yay!
> 
> Mission mommy- glad you are well. :)
> 
> Babydreamer- hope you are doing well! My thoughts are with you!!
> 
> August- how are the twins?? :)
> 
> AFM- I am still with the fertility clinic until 12 weeks. But I had my first OB appointment Wednesday and the babies are great and I do have to have a cerclage done July 30. My ob wants to be safe than sorry. I had a leep procedure in 2008 and she said my cervix feels a little shortened. What could happen is I could go into labor at 20 weeks and never know it and lose the babies so she wants to go ahead and do it! I originally wasn't going to do a nuchal scan or any screens for downs because it doesn't matter either way. But my ob says sometime they can tell the gender so I said SIGN me up! :haha:
> The babies are treating me well, the only thing that gets me is brushing my teeth, I've thrown up 3 times after brushing my teeth. :dohh: anyways.


Thats great you're doing so well! I had to giggle at the teethbrushing thing... Since I triggered with HCG I have a hard time brushing my teeth it makes me gag and almost puke!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dr just called and said all 12 are doing well and that he wants to do a 5D transfer so I go Monday at 2:15 to pick up the embabies!!


----------



## Bma11

Yay! Awesome news!


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- that's awesome, congrats!!

AFM- I had my first ultrasound today and more bloodwork. I only have 4 follies on each side. So needless to say I've been bawling my eyes out :( I made 6 when we did IUI'S and only spent $10 on Femara. I'm so disappointed. I know I only need one good one, but I was banking on having extras to freeze so if it doesn't work we could do an FET. Now I just feel sad, and like my whole plans are crumbling. So goes the life of a woman with infertility. :(


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- way to go!! I really am excited others are having success with this whole process, it gives me hope :)


----------



## Bma11

mmbelle87 said:


> Starlight- that's awesome, congrats!!
> 
> AFM- I had my first ultrasound today and more bloodwork. I only have 4 follies on each side. So needless to say I've been bawling my eyes out :( I made 6 when we did IUI'S and only spent $10 on Femara. I'm so disappointed. I know I only need one good one, but I was banking on having extras to freeze so if it doesn't work we could do an FET. Now I just feel sad, and like my whole plans are crumbling. So goes the life of a woman with infertility. :(

So, when will you know if you have to up your dosage of meds? They normally do that or decrease the dosage depending on your response. I'm sorry if you have already posted this but how long have you been stimming? If its your first scan I'm assuming not long, so please don't lose hope yet. I'd go in one day and have X amount and by the next couple of days if have more. I know 4 on each sides seems dooming but quality over quantity is what my dr always said. Kep us posted on what they tell you. 
My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hey ladies!! 
*Brandy*, so excited for your transfer! Are you going to put two or one back? Sorry if you mentioned already. I am so foggy headed these days :blush:

*Bma, * I'm doing ok, thanks and yay for an early gender scan!! :happydance: I'm sure everything else will turn out just fine with your little beebs :thumbup:

*mmbelle*, I echo what *Bma* said, it took a while for all my follies to grow and for the smaller ones to catch up. I think I stimmed for 10 days before my trigger shot. My collection even got pushed a day because my RE wanted me to stim for one more day and then trigger so the smaller follies could catch up. At collection I had 17 but only 9 fertilized. Remember, it's quality, not quantity :winkwink: Try to keep your chin up. This infertility rollercoaster can be a real killer!

*Starlight,* that's awesome! You're on your way to being PUPO!! Sending out good vibes and :dust: for your collection and transfer!


AFM, I just got my immune tests back and apparently I have elevated thyroid antibodies :dohh:. It means that my thyroid is on it's way to being destroyed and since your thyroid regulates hormones and so much of your body's functions, problems with it can cause early miscarriages as your body attacks the embryos. Soooooooooo they're thinking that's why we had such an early chemical when everything else was so perfect including my lil embies. Even though I had my TSH tested when we did our fertility workup over a year ago and my level was in the "normal" range, the TSH thyroid test only registers a thyroid problem when you already have full blown thyroiditis! You can have elevated thyroid antibodies for years before your thyroid is actually destroyed and then find out you have the autoimmune disease hashimotos :shrug:. So frustrating!! I wish we had had this testing done before my first IVF and we might actually still be pregnant now :nope:. 
So anyway, now we proceed with my cycle just like last time except this time I stay on the prednisone until 12 weeks. I scheduled an appointment with my GP to have a full thyroid panel test done and hopefully get on some meds to stop my thyroid from being destroyed. Infertility, with it's costs and problems, is scary enough without facing an autoimmune disease too! :wacko:
I'm getting a little beat down with all these obstacles being thrown our way :cry:


----------



## mission_mommy

Starlight-Bravo! 
Glad that your stimmin is going fine and few more days till er and pupo.

BMA- so exciting that you can know the gender of your lil ones soon...
A question for you..when did you start baby aspirin before fet?? Did your doctor prescribe it?? 

Brandy- yay!! Soon to be pupo!!

Baby dreamer- am so sorry to hear about the thyroid issue..I had a tsh 15 when I tested before ivf..I was very shocked because six months earlier I had normal test results... My thyroid antibodies were elevated too... Am on 100 Mcg levothyroxine which is keeping levels normal..but am happy that it was detected and treated. 
Did you test for auto immune issues..I heard there are special tests to find those...my doctor did not test me and I have prednisone only for a few says around transfer...should I be talking to my doctor about it....


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> Starlight-Bravo!
> Glad that your stimmin is going fine and few more days till er and pupo.
> 
> BMA- so exciting that you can know the gender of your lil ones soon...
> A question for you..when did you start baby aspirin before fet?? Did your doctor prescribe it??
> 
> Brandy- yay!! Soon to be pupo!!
> 
> Baby dreamer- am so sorry to hear about the thyroid issue..I had a tsh 15 when I tested before ivf..I was very shocked because six months earlier I had normal test results... My thyroid antibodies were elevated too... Am on 100 Mcg levothyroxine which is keeping levels normal..but am happy that it was detected and treated.
> Did you test for auto immune issues..I heard there are special tests to find those...my doctor did not test me and I have prednisone only for a few says around transfer...should I be talking to my doctor about it....

Yes, I had all the auto immune tests and the chromosomal abnormalities bloodwork done after my chemical. My RE wanted to run all the immunological tests to rule those out because he just couldn't understand why we lost it. Good thing we did! My TSH was 1.5 a year ago which is totally normal but my thyroid antibodies were way elevated so I want to talk to my GP about getting on levothyroxine too. I would definitely talk to your RE about staying on the pred until the heartbeat at least. My RE is pretty sure that's why we miscarried. I only took it for four days which would explain why there was implantation but once I stopped, the antibodies attacked the embryo :nope: 
Maybe the levothyroxine is enough to regulate it without the pred but I would ask anyway. I know that once you are pregnant your thyroid goes all wacky because of the hormones, so that worries me. That's why I want to talk to my GP too. I know that for the first 12 weeks, the baby relies on the mother for thyroid function until the baby develops their own. 
Here's a good website with info about thyroid function and infertility:
https://thyroid.about.com/library/weekly/aa050199.htm
and this one: https://hypothyroidmom.com/hashimotos-disease-the-danger-of-thyroid-antibodies-and-pregnancy/


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Hey ladies!!
> *Brandy*, so excited for your transfer! Are you going to put two or one back? Sorry if you mentioned already. I am so foggy headed these days :blush:
> 
> *Bma, * I'm doing ok, thanks and yay for an early gender scan!! :happydance: I'm sure everything else will turn out just fine with your little beebs :thumbup:
> 
> *mmbelle*, I echo what *Bma* said, it took a while for all my follies to grow and for the smaller ones to catch up. I think I stimmed for 10 days before my trigger shot. My collection even got pushed a day because my RE wanted me to stim for one more day and then trigger so the smaller follies could catch up. At collection I had 17 but only 9 fertilized. Remember, it's quality, not quantity :winkwink: Try to keep your chin up. This infertility rollercoaster can be a real killer!
> 
> *Starlight,* that's awesome! You're on your way to being PUPO!! Sending out good vibes and :dust: for your collection and transfer!
> 
> 
> AFM, I just got my immune tests back and apparently I have elevated thyroid antibodies :dohh:. It means that my thyroid is on it's way to being destroyed and since your thyroid regulates hormones and so much of your body's functions, problems with it can cause early miscarriages as your body attacks the embryos. Soooooooooo they're thinking that's why we had such an early chemical when everything else was so perfect including my lil embies. Even though I had my TSH tested when we did our fertility workup over a year ago and my level was in the "normal" range, the TSH thyroid test only registers a thyroid problem when you already have full blown thyroiditis! You can have elevated thyroid antibodies for years before your thyroid is actually destroyed and then find out you have the autoimmune disease hashimotos :shrug:. So frustrating!! I wish we had had this testing done before my first IVF and we might actually still be pregnant now :nope:.
> So anyway, now we proceed with my cycle just like last time except this time I stay on the prednisone until 12 weeks. I scheduled an appointment with my GP to have a full thyroid panel test done and hopefully get on some meds to stop my thyroid from being destroyed. Infertility, with it's costs and problems, is scary enough without facing an autoimmune disease too! :wacko:
> I'm getting a little beat down with all these obstacles being thrown our way :cry:

We are actually transferring 3 :happydance:

Although no one ever wants to find anything wrong iwth them it gives you a little insight into what went wrong possibly and how to prevent it in the future :hugs: It's alot better than sorry unexplained infertility :dohh:

I hope everything goes smoothly from here on out for you!


----------



## 1babydreamer

I forgot this website which is very helpful!
https://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks* Brandy *and good luck!! :dust:


----------



## augustluvers

Starlight- you are getting closer to er and et :happydance:

Brandy - good luck tomorrow with your transfer :hugs: so happy for you!

Mmbelle- like bma said... quality over quantity. I had 40 follicles and only 10 mature at retrieval. Plus a fews days cab bring some more follicles :hugs:

Bma- last night I dreamed about having a scan and my twins were dressed in pink dresses with tiaras! :rofl: I cant wait to know what you are having.

AFM - tomorrow is my 6w4d ultrasound. We should be able to hear the babies heartbeats. Im excited and scared! I just pray they are both well. I have no symptoms but everyone keeps saying they usually start during week 7 :shrug: I've been going crazy. ..I leave to San Francisco on july 24 and im gone for two weeks. I booked a non stop 5.5 hour flight. My ivf nurse said ill be ok but I'm still a little scared. Any advice?


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Starlight- you are getting closer to er and et :happydance:
> 
> Brandy - good luck tomorrow with your transfer :hugs: so happy for you!
> 
> Mmbelle- like bma said... quality over quantity. I had 40 follicles and only 10 mature at retrieval. Plus a fews days cab bring some more follicles :hugs:
> 
> Bma- last night I dreamed about having a scan and my twins were dressed in pink dresses with tiaras! :rofl: I cant wait to know what you are having.
> 
> AFM - tomorrow is my 6w4d ultrasound. We should be able to hear the babies heartbeats. Im excited and scared! I just pray they are both well. I have no symptoms but everyone keeps saying they usually start during week 7 :shrug: I've been going crazy. ..I leave to San Francisco on july 24 and im gone for two weeks. I booked a non stop 5.5 hour flight. My ivf nurse said ill be ok but I'm still a little scared. Any advice?


Thank you for the well wishes!


I wouldnt worry about not having any symptoms you will be paid back later in the pregnancy epecially carrying twins :) Enjoy it while you can. That will be so cute to see the heartbeats :cloud9:


----------



## Bma11

Baby dreamer- I'm happy you found out the reason. So many people never get te answers to why ivf didn't work. Your RE sounds pretty amazing, I loved mine but when I brought up immunology issues he kind of just emailed and said there isn't enough research etc. but yet he put me on prednisone ?? 

Mission mommy- I started the baby aspirin as soon as I started the BCP. I keep taking it as well. My RE actually told me he didn't think I needed it but that it definitely would not hurt!


Augustluvers- funny dream! I haven't had any about my twins :( I sure so hope we can tell the gender that day--- it's definitely not guaranteed I will know but hopefully!! Oh yeah I still rarely have any symptoms. The only time I have vomited is after brushing my teeth. I've gotten nausea the last three days but nothing crazy! So, for whatever reason it's been breezy for me! Hope for you as well. Can't wait to hear about your scan,

Advice for traveling.... Keep yourself hydrated and get up and walk around every now and again. That was the instructions for me when I drove from tx to tn!! 

![/QUOTE]


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you so much:hugs: BABYDREAMER, the hypothyroid mom site had great info.. my RE is taking the right steps..she did get my tsh down to 1.5 which is recommended for pregnancy..i guess she knows what she is doin but i wil write a mail to my nurse asking about immune issues..
did you get your tsh tested again?? 

*bma-* thanks hun:hugs:...i started taking it yesterday...any other tips for FET?

*august-* wow..hearing hearbeats sounds exciting...il pray the little ones are fine!:hugs:

hello everyone!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Not really. I at a piece of pineapple core for 5 days starting the day of transfer. :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

*Mission,* I'm seeing my GP tomorrow and I'm going to have my TSH redone as well as all the other thyroid tests Just want to check all the boxes ;). I'll let you know what happens :)


----------



## augustluvers

Brandy ~ I wish you the best with your transfer :hugs:

1babydreamer ~ good luck at your appointment today :hugs: I pray that all goes well.

How is everyone today?

Afm ~ Had my heartbeat scan today. We saw both heartbeats! Babies look so tiny. Baby A has a heart beat of 117 and baby B - 121. Nurse said that for 6w4d this is very good! Babies are measuring on point and I'm measuring 6d4d which is right on target :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

August - that's awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Ladies!

I am feeling better after the shock wore off that I didn't produce a million follies so I am doing much better now, thanks to all of you for your nice words and support!! :) 

BMA- I started stimming on July 8th, so a week ago. (Same as Starlight) They increased my dose to 225iu on the 4th day. But its stayed they same since then.

Congrats August!! How exciting!!!!

I have gone in for a scan the past 3 mornings and my follies are still very small, the largest is 1cm. But there were 9 today instead of 8 so that is exciting. The estimated ER day is Saturday but maybe later if they don't start growing faster!! :)

Good Luck today with ET Brandy!! Praying for you! :)

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Starlight2012

bma--great that the babies are doing well! and your toothbrush tales made me lol, although I am sure it is very unpleasant!!

mmbelle--there is still lots of time for your follies to grow and catch up! when is your next scan? I have had two scans so far, and I have 5-6 lead follies then lots of small ones. they increased my dosage yesterday and today, then will have another scan tomorrow, so hoping to see more growth!! Great that you have 8 follies now. I think that my ER will be around the same time as you!

1babydreamer--glad that you were able to get an idea of what may be the issue. It must be really tough and I am thinking of you xxoo. I wish you lots of luck and babydust in your upcoming cycle!!

missionmommy--how are you doing? :)

brandy--transferring 3, how exciting! 

august--how exciting to see the heartbeats!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Bma- thanks hunni..i'l try that too:) At this point wanna do everything that can benefit the cycle...

*babydreamer-*i hope your tests results come out just fine hun:hugs:

*august-*woww! that sounds good!

*starlight-*am doing fine Hun!your Er is so near..did you trigger yet???

*scerena -*missing u here..how r u and the little ones?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats totally cool August!


FINALLY PUPO!!!


I have 3 top grade 5D Blasts. The rest will be frozen ;)


----------



## mission_mommy

yay Brandyy:happydance::happydance:!! CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO!!!:hugs:


----------



## scerena

*mission* aww thanks for missing me I've missed you all too :hugs: sorry I haven't been on much I'm rubbish with my journal too- I have been silently stalking though :) 

I'm doing good thanks, my little one is doing good as far as I know- I will find out on my scan on Monday- nervous but excited!!!

How are you feeling??? What date is your FET do you know???

*brandy* congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

*starlight* so good to see you've started :) 5-6 lead follicles is good :) gl with your scan tomorrow :hugs:

*1babydreamer* gl at the doctors today :hugs: :hugs:

*mmbelle87* gl with your cycle :)

*Bma* how are your twins doing???

*august* brilliant news that you heard the heartbeats and that both twins are right on track :)

:hi: to anyone I missed :)


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- yay! You are in your second trimester !!! Whew! So happy for you. 

The babies are treating me well. I'm a lil more nauseated the past few days over anything if I bite into my chicken nuggets wrong I gag. But I saw them yesterday and they are just fine. Baby a was just a dancin'/wiggling around and baby b was sleeping (takes after DH!)
In a few weeks ill go for the nuchal scan and hopefully be able to leave knowing what I'm having!!!! With twins you can't do blood tests to find out gender :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Scerena- yay! You are in your second trimester !!! Whew! So happy for you.
> 
> The babies are treating me well. I'm a lil more nauseated the past few days over anything if I bite into my chicken nuggets wrong I gag. But I saw them yesterday and they are just fine. Baby a was just a dancin'/wiggling around and baby b was sleeping (takes after DH!)
> In a few weeks ill go for the nuchal scan and hopefully be able to leave knowing what I'm having!!!! With twins you can't do blood tests to find out gender :(

Funny ones already going to annoy the other... One kicking the other while ones sleeping!


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- Yay!! So exciting! Are you testing out your trigger? how many did you freeze?! 

Starlight- How are you doing with the injections? I am starting to bruise... it seems like they have gotten harder to do, not easier! lol Do you have a date set for ER yet?

Thanks Scerena!! :) 

AFM- I started Ganirelix yesterday so that my little ones can catch up... estimated day for ER is still Saturday. So ready to be done with injections!! 

Hello to anyone I missed!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Brandy- Yay!! So exciting! Are you testing out your trigger? how many did you freeze?!
> 
> Starlight- How are you doing with the injections? I am starting to bruise... it seems like they have gotten harder to do, not easier! lol Do you have a date set for ER yet?
> 
> Thanks Scerena!! :)
> 
> AFM- I started Ganirelix yesterday so that my little ones can catch up... estimated day for ER is still Saturday. So ready to be done with injections!!
> 
> Hello to anyone I missed!! :)

Yes, I tested the trigger all the way out already :) 9 will be frozen :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test group inverse.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Starlight2012

mission-happy to hear that you are doing well! still haven't triggered yet, hoping that I will be able to on Thursday, but will need to wait and see!!

brandy--that is fantastic that you transferred 3 5-day blasts, exciting!! and 9 frozen, how amazing!

scerena--I am excited for your scan on Monday, can't wait to hear about it :)

bma--must have been such a thrill to see baby a and b in the scan. cute that one was active and the other taking a snooze hehe

mmbelle--I couldn't agree with you more, I am SO ready for the injections to be done. I thought that they would get easier, but they are getting worse lol. Running out of spots to poke and I too am beginning to bruise, where I didn't in the beginning. Not sure why that is? I had another scan this morning, but only had 5-6 lead follies with the largest around 14mm. There were a lot of small follies so I think they are hoping some of those may grow. I will go in for another scan on Thursday, so right now the earliest my ER could be is Saturday, so maybe we will go in on the same day!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey everyone!!:flower:

*Scerena-*Congratulations on graduating to the 2nd trimester:happydance: Must be such a relief to cross to the safe zone!!:cloud9::hugs:
i am excited about my FET approaching but somewhere in me there is a fear. Trying to be as positive as possible and putting my whole trust in GOd!
My estrace starts on 3rd..if i respond well and lining forms on time then FET would be around 20th august:)

*bma-*aww..i hope the nausea wil go awaay when u cross into the 2nd trimester...few weeks to go:):thumbup:

*starlight-*hey hun..are u icing before and after..that helped me not bruise!:shrug:

*mmbelle-*dont worry dear...i had less follicles too but my Re said the quality wouldd be good...and that did happen...so fx'd that u get great quaality eggs.. and at the end..al we need is one to work!:hugs:

*brandy*9 :cold: sounds greaat!!

*babydreamer-*how u doing Hun?

*Afm-*nothing much:coffee:...counting days to my fet!


----------



## Bma11

Missionmommy - there is always some fear, but I'm so glad you are putting all your trust in god. Can't wait for you to be PUPO! :)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* we not have that blood test here- the earliest that we can tell the gender is at a private 16 week scan you're lucky :)
I'm glad the twins are doing well :) I too had bad nausea (never sick but felt so sick) its starting to subside a bit now so fx'd yours ones soon :hugs:

*starlight* thanks Hun :hugs: fx'd you get to trigger real soon :hugs:

*mission* 20th August isn't far off at all I will be rooting for you :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- bummer! This nuchal scan isn't a garuntee but I have to try. Lol I'm a little impatient. My nausea is not bad really when I say it's gotten worse I mean like I will walk in to a resturant & if I smell something I will gag. Same with eating something funky gag. But I don't have all day nausea.
I'm so glad yours is subsiding! I remembering reading about it in your journal... Just can't imagine doing anything with all day nausea.

They took me off my estrace pills Monday. I'm still on progesterone shots & the vivelle dot patch (estrogen) I'd be lying if I said I won't worry until next Tuesday when I have another ultrasound. I just feel like if I stop abruptly that something bad is going to happen :dohh: but I have not had any bleeding or cramping, praise god! I was taking three pills a day & then 2 & now none........ I can't wait until I can use my sisters at home Doppler of course I probably won't be able to tell two hearts besting BUT at least ill hear a heartbeat. I'm rambling! Lol


----------



## mmbelle87

Had another u/s and blood work today. My lead follie is 17! So one more day of injections they think! So happy to almost be done with this part and on to the next nerve wracking few weeks!! :) 

I hope everyone is doing good!!


----------



## augustluvers

Scerena ~ I can't wait for your scan... I too have been missing around here, but I quietly stalk :blush:

Starlight ~ I pray you are doing well and that your trigger does well :hugs:

Brandy ~ I too tested out my trigger. How are you feeling? Congrats on the 9 frozen embies :yipee:

Mission ~ so glad that you are doing well. August 20th is getting closer and closer and before you know it you'll be PUPO :hugs: I think it's normal to have that fear, we are only human, but like you said, just place your trust in God. What is meant to be will be :hugs:

mmbelle ~ Quality over quantity! I had 40+ follicles the day of trigger and only 10 were actually mature eggs that fertilized. Keep your chin up and believe that you will have some great quality eggs. 

BMA ~ What is a nuchal scan? and when is that done? LOL sorry for all the questions. 

As for me ~ I've been getting a little sick here and there since monday. Usually it's after a meal. and then it goes away. I hate feeling like I need to throw up but can't :shrug: I've got bloodwork tomorrow. I feel like they just like charging my insurance because I've been going in for bloodwork twice a week. I was given the green light to stop my estrace pills, so by Saturday I'll be taking none. I was also the given the green light to fly next Wednesday (but I have an ultrasound the morning I fly out). I'm flying from New Jersey to California (5.5 hour flight non-stop). Anyone fly while pregnant? Any advice?


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- the nuchal scan is done around 12 weeks. It is really done to see the thickness of the back off the head/neck and that can indicate Down's syndrome. My ob said that sometimes they can tell the gender so I opted to do that one. I won't do any test that miscarriage is a risk! 

Anyways drink plenty of fluids and get up and walk around like go to the bathroom etc while on board!


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Scerena ~ I can't wait for your scan... I too have been missing around here, but I quietly stalk :blush:
> 
> Starlight ~ I pray you are doing well and that your trigger does well :hugs:
> 
> Brandy ~ I too tested out my trigger. How are you feeling? Congrats on the 9 frozen embies :yipee:
> 
> Mission ~ so glad that you are doing well. August 20th is getting closer and closer and before you know it you'll be PUPO :hugs: I think it's normal to have that fear, we are only human, but like you said, just place your trust in God. What is meant to be will be :hugs:
> 
> mmbelle ~ Quality over quantity! I had 40+ follicles the day of trigger and only 10 were actually mature eggs that fertilized. Keep your chin up and believe that you will have some great quality eggs.
> 
> BMA ~ What is a nuchal scan? and when is that done? LOL sorry for all the questions.
> 
> As for me ~ I've been getting a little sick here and there since monday. Usually it's after a meal. and then it goes away. I hate feeling like I need to throw up but can't :shrug: I've got bloodwork tomorrow. I feel like they just like charging my insurance because I've been going in for bloodwork twice a week. I was given the green light to stop my estrace pills, so by Saturday I'll be taking none. I was also the given the green light to fly next Wednesday (but I have an ultrasound the morning I fly out). I'm flying from New Jersey to California (5.5 hour flight non-stop). Anyone fly while pregnant? Any advice?

Sit close to the bathroom!! LOL umm just make sure you drink fluids and get up and move around if you can to atleast the restroom... that advice for anyone flying to avoid clotting ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

AFM- I hate that I havent felt a twinge, a pinch, a pull, a cramp NADA even during/after the transfer.

I am trying to stay positive :(


----------



## Starlight2012

mission-yes the icing does help. thanks for the tip! in recent days the injections have been much better/easier :) i hope that the next month flies to your FET!!!!

scerena-glad that your nausea is getting a bit better. hope it will all be gone soon!

mmbelle-how was your scan today? really close to trigger and ER now!!!

august-thanks! sorry to hear that you have been feeling sick this week. sorry i don't have any flying tips for you!

brandy-i have my fx for you!! many ladies do not have any symptoms, so you're right to stay positive!!

afm, st had another u/s after 10 days of stimming, and today's scan showed lots of progress!! There are about 10-12 follies now with the largest at 19mm, then the next to following at 14mm. They are looking for at least three to be over 17mm before trigger, so I will be back again tomorrow for another scan. The doctor said he thought it would be 70% chance trigger is tomorrow with retrieval on Sunday, so exciting that it is moving along :)


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- We are on the exact same schedule! I have 2 lead follies at 19mm, and then 7 smaller ones, so they are having me do one more day of injections tomorrow and then hopefully ER on Sunday as well! Exciting we are so close!!

Brandy- Stay positive sweetie!! You have 3 of the best, and you have done all you can do!! :) 

Hello to everyone else!! It's almost the weekend YAY!!!


----------



## Starlight2012

mmbelle - oh that is great that looks like we are on the same sched :) :) when is your appt tomorrow? I hope that we can trigger tomorrow!!!


----------



## augustluvers

7 weeks today... went to the bathroom and there was brown all over my underwear. when I wiped there was nothing


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- My appt is at 8:00 am. I hope we can trigger tomorrow too! I better be able to cause I am completely out of all my meds after tomorrow and I don't want to buy more (again)! 

August- I have heard from lots of ladies that they have had brown blood, and that its just old blood... But call your Dr. and see what they say... I'm sure you're fine hun!


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- call just to be on the safe side but when I had brown blood my nurse said its normal. She said unless I have bad cramps followed by blood soaking pads up then to please not worry! Easier said than done but she was right. Babies were fine.


----------



## augustluvers

mmbelle87 said:


> Starlight- My appt is at 8:00 am. I hope we can trigger tomorrow too! I better be able to cause I am completely out of all my meds after tomorrow and I don't want to buy more (again)!
> 
> August- I have heard from lots of ladies that they have had brown blood, and that its just old blood... But call your Dr. and see what they say... I'm sure you're fine hun!


I called the doctor and spoke to my assigned nurse. She told me that it's normal and just to take it easy and drink lots of water. I was told that if it turns red then I need to go to the ER or go into the doctors office tomorrow morning. I a two hour nap and I feel a lot more relax. No more gushes of old blood. Nothing when I pee, just flecks of my progesterone cream that's dark brown when I wipe. But's its very very little. I'm hoping it was just a one time thing. Still scary


----------



## augustluvers

My discharge scare was around 1pm today. It's now 8:21pm and when I wipe there is nothing. I pray it continues this way. Do you girls think that maybe the heat had something to do with it? I didn't exert myself any more then i usually do at work, so it's just odd.


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers - the same thing happened to me and my babies were fine. I think I spotted twice and then after I did the ultrasound with the probe I bled as well. Please try not to worry. If you aren't cramping really bad and soaking up maxi pads you are fine. Brown blood is old blood. :) hope that helps


----------



## augustluvers

I woke up just now and there was bright red spotting streaks on my liner. When I peed a dot of red blood fell into the toilet. When I wiped it was brown and red watery. I've called the doctors call line. I'm waiting now for his phone call. 

I'm trying really hard to take it easy, but how can I? 

Last night putting in my progesterone cream hurt a little and I found it difficult to put all the way in. When I took it out there was nothing, no blood at all on in. Can I be scratching myself with the tube?

Edit: I'm going this morning to have an ultrasound. Doctor says this is normal but will do an ultrasound to put me at ease.


----------



## Bma11

Oh yeah the tube might be irritating you. When I had an ultrasound with the probe I bled that day... It was around 7 weeks as well. Hmmmm keep us posted. Hope you can go in and see your little ones just to ease your mind!


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Oh yeah the tube might be irritating you. When I had an ultrasound with the probe I bled that day... It was around 7 weeks as well. Hmmmm keep us posted. Hope you can go in and see your little ones just to ease your mind!

Thank you BMA! I'm not cramping or anything and I'm making sure to drink 8ounces of water an hour lol I'm chugging like a pro! :rofl: It's starting to turn brown again. :shrug: I'll be on my way to the doctors now. I'll update as soon as I get out.


----------



## Bma11

Okay-- ill be waiting!!lol


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls!!! I did well. The doctor and ultrasound tech dont understand why im spotting. Everything looks great. I saw the heartbeats and received the news of a lifetime.... the sac that has been bigger since the beginning is due to identical twins and then a singleton.... triplets!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls!!! I did well. The doctor and ultrasound tech dont understand why im spotting. Everything looks great. I saw the heartbeats and received the news of a lifetime.... the sac that has been bigger since the beginning is due to identical twins and then a singleton.... triplets!!!!!!!!

Holy shit


----------



## Bma11

OMG!!!! :happydance: how freaking awesome! Well take it easy lady! Make sure your gynocologist checks your cervix to make sure it is competent! 

This picture is two identical and then a singleton too!!! How precious! 

https://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a622/bma711/image_zps5cb22861.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bma11

Ladies I need opinions.

I'm telling the ladies and whoever at work that I'm pregnant with twins! They are all so excited for me but a couple have asked me if I had any fertility help. And I just think that is flat out tacky to ask me this. It's one thing if I was able to tell them before they asked but they are asking me first and I'm actually really bothered by it. 
It's like I would tell them but they're asking before I can get to it so I just say no. Don't know if this is just my hormones mixed in with my natural attitude! Lmao! 
I'm not ashamed that I had to do IVF by any means I'm blessed to have been able to do it.... Just don't know if what I'm feeling is normal or not?!?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Ladies I need opinions.
> 
> I'm telling the ladies and whoever at work that I'm pregnant with twins! They are all so excited for me but a couple have asked me if I had any fertility help. And I just think that is flat out tacky to ask me this. It's one thing if I was able to tell them before they asked but they are asking me first and I'm actually really bothered by it.
> It's like I would tell them but they're asking before I can get to it so I just say no. Don't know if this is just my hormones mixed in with my natural attitude! Lmao!
> I'm not ashamed that I had to do IVF by any means I'm blessed to have been able to do it.... Just don't know if what I'm feeling is normal or not?!?

I had been thinking too of what I would say if I do get a BFP. Love to hear responses. I'm torn.


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> Ladies I need opinions.
> 
> I'm telling the ladies and whoever at work that I'm pregnant with twins! They are all so excited for me but a couple have asked me if I had any fertility help. And I just think that is flat out tacky to ask me this. It's one thing if I was able to tell them before they asked but they are asking me first and I'm actually really bothered by it.
> It's like I would tell them but they're asking before I can get to it so I just say no. Don't know if this is just my hormones mixed in with my natural attitude! Lmao!
> I'm not ashamed that I had to do IVF by any means I'm blessed to have been able to do it.... Just don't know if what I'm feeling is normal or not?!?

My gut would tell them "does it matter?" Lol but I know that would be rude. I havent had anyone ask me that yet. I think it depends on my level of friendship with them. But I would probably tell them that is a personal question, or say yes but any other questions I would say thats personal information.


----------



## Bma11

When I say no they're like well see you stopped worrying and it happened. I'm like yea! You got it! :haha:


----------



## augustluvers

Bma11 said:


> When I say no they're like well see you stopped worrying and it happened. I'm like yea! You got it! :haha:

Yeah thats the normal response. I remember a friend on here she told everyone "no" and that was what she got too! 

I told my husband by phone about our surprise child! :rofl: he was very very quiet on the phone. :haha: I don't think I have fully gotten the idea in my head that there are three inmates encaged inside of me :rofl:


----------



## Starlight2012

Mmbelle, how was your appt? I will trigger tonight with ER on Sunday !!

August, glad all is ok. Omg triplets!!!!! Amazing :D how are you feeling?

Bma, I think that is totally a normal and reasonable response! Understand that you want to be able to tell people in your own way !


----------



## Mrs. T

Bma11, it's totally none of their business and you don't have to tell them. It is rude to ask. What I like to say when people ask me nosey questions is "Why do you want to know?" and then I laugh at the expression they get cause they don't have a good answer other than than they are nosey!

augustluvers - OMG! Triplets! Congrats!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Mrs t & Starlight thank you :hugs: I'm feeling great. No cramping but oh so much sickness to my tummy.


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- I trigger tonight as well with ER on Sunday!! I love that we are twinners :) my appt went good today, 2 follies were 19.5mm and one 18mm with 6 other smaller ones, just hoping and praying for the best! 

August- How exciting!! I'm so glad it all turned out to be a happy surprise! :)

Bma- I agree with the other ladies, I would just say its personal! 

Brandy- how are you holding up during your TWW?!! What's the date of your beta test?

Happy weekend everyone!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Starlight- I trigger tonight as well with ER on Sunday!! I love that we are twinners :) my appt went good today, 2 follies were 19.5mm and one 18mm with 6 other smaller ones, just hoping and praying for the best!
> 
> August- How exciting!! I'm so glad it all turned out to be a happy surprise! :)
> 
> Bma- I agree with the other ladies, I would just say its personal!
> 
> Brandy- how are you holding up during your TWW?!! What's the date of your beta test?
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!!!

Hope you're doing well :) 


I am not holding up well lol. I havent felt a thing so I am in panic mode :( I havent felt a thing not even sore boobs!! I am on PIO injections as well as vaginal capsules so I would think there would be some sign. Plus since 3DP5DT I have had a line on my frers thats so tiny that you can only see if you take it apart lol

:dohh:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am trying not shake right now.... But there is a line without having to take the frer apart... It came up within 2 minutes of a 4.5 hour hold with nothing to drink!!

Not calling it a BFP until this darkens but I am so happy right now!! 

I am 4DP5DT!

Now going to see if I can get a pic with it showing!!!


----------



## Bma11

Yay! Brandy I got a barely there positive @ 5dp5dt!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- that's awesome, I hope the line gets darker and darker in the days to come, so happy for you! :) :) :) stay positive!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

If anyone wants to give their opinion on the line here is the thread :) 

I didn't want to flood the boards with test pics :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-omg-please-tell-me-my-bfp.html#post28515873


----------



## mission_mommy

heyy everyone!!:hugs:

AUGUST- triplets is awesome...!!! congratulations!! Guess baby c was playing hide and seek till now...lol!

BMA-i agree with the other ladies hun....its a personal thing !!! 

MMbelle and starlight- good luck for your trigger !!! soon to be pupo..yay!

scerena-:hugs:

brandy-congrats:happydance:..hope it gets darker everyday!!

:hugs: to anyone i missed!


----------



## augustluvers

Brandy!!! I see the line! I'm so so so happy for you dear! :hugs: It will get darker just give it some time!

Mission ~ yeah baby C was playing around I see. My mother keeps telling me that he/she made me spot so that I would have an ultrasound and finally she/he could show themselves! :rofl:

As for me ~ no more spotting! :yipee: I'm so relieved! DH and I are starting to get over the shock of triplets! LOL


----------



## Starlight2012

August, glad you're feeling better now. Your and you hubby must still be getting used to the ideas if triplets, how thrilling :)

Mmbelle, how did your retrieval go today?? I had some discomfort and cramping with some bleeding now but overall it went well, all the drugs helped, lol. They retrieved 7 eggs! I will find out tomorrow about fertilization, so crossing my fingers!!!

Brandy, how exciting!! Can't wait to see that line get darker and darker :D

Mission and Serena, how are you ladies?? Xxoo


----------



## scerena

*starlight* 7 eggs is reay good :) rest up- looking forward to your fert report :hugs:

*august* WOW triplets!!! Congrats Hun that is true my a blessing :)

*brandy* I see the line :wohoo:

*mission & bma* how are you??

*mmbelle* hope your retrieval went well :)

:hi: to anyone I missed :hugs:

I have my nuchal scan in the morning I'm so nervous as haven't seen baby since 7 weeks!


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi ladies! 

My retrieval went great! 9 eggs! We are so excited! I have some cramping as well but no bleeding and feeling pretty good. We started my PIO injection today... Oww! I have a sore bum, any suggestions to make this easier?! We will get our fertilization report tomorrow :)

Starlight- So glad yours went well too, here's to hoping our embies grow, Grow, GROW!! :)

Scerena- good luck with your scan!! That'll be so fun to see the little one, keep us updated!

Hello to everyone else!! :)


----------



## Bma11

Mbelle- with the PIO shots make sure the side you are doing it on that your leg isn't tense & you aren't leaning on it. Otherwise you will be very sore! Also after the shot massage the area & put a heating pad to the site for like 10 mins. Hope that helps. :) good luck with your fert report!

Starlight- can't wait to hear your fert report as well!!! Yay


----------



## mission_mommy

*august-*see...u were simply worrying about the 3 daay transfer...all your little embies were great ..they just wanted to be inside momma soon...i wish the little ones grow healthy n happy!:baby::baby::baby:

*scerenaa-*dont worry Hun...the scan wil be perfect....waiting to hear about it:hugs:

*mmbelle and starlight-*yay ! congrats on the eggie collection..u guys did great!!! waiting to hear the fert report..:hugs:

*bma-*hello hun...how r u?:hugs:

*baby love-*if you are following the thread let us know how you are doing!Hope all is well:hugs:

*babydreamer-*did u get your schedule yet???howw r u?

*Afm-*only 3 days to go and i'l start lupron subQ ...my fet starts...am soooo excited about poking my belly again:)..lol!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Mission ~ thank you! I know I was freaking out back then and now look! :rofl: what are the chances! I'm so excited for you to start your next cycle and that the Lupron start is only a few days away :happydance: 

MMbelle ~ Starlight ~ I can't wait for the fertilization report! :yipee: So excited for the both of you!

Hello to everyone else... how are all you ladies doing?

As for me... I leave for San Francisco on Wednesday and I haven't even packed an underwear! This is so not me but I just haven't had the time or energy. My 86 year old grandmother lives at home with me and my mother and she is so ill that two people need to be home at all times with her. I can't do much now that I'm pregnant and that kills me. I hate to see my mother and her two sisters up all night and day caring for my grandmother. It's not easy! As far as my pregnancy goes... I'm feeling great! no morning sickness, headaches or breast tenderness... which is odd considering that I'm carrying 3!!! lol


----------



## Bma11

Missionmommy- I am doing well. Battling headaches is about all I do these days :( Tylenol just doesn't work! Other than that I am great :)

Glad you get to start soon!!! Yay! It came by so fast, what is your protocol like? What does the lupron do? All I did was PIO shots, estrace and the vivelle dot patch. I didn't do anything else so I'm curious as to what your protocol is.


----------



## mmbelle87

I'm so excited right now... 6 of 9 fertilized!! WAHOO! They said they'll call again on Wednesday and let us know how they are doing. On the negative side of things, I can barely walk!! These PIO shots are gonna kill me! 

Can't wait to hear your fert report Starlight!!


----------



## scerena

*mmbelle* that's brilliant news :) try and rest as much as possible :hugs:

*mission* 3 days is so near :happydance:

*starlight* can't wait for your report :)

*bma* how are you feeling??

*august* glad that you're feeling great :)

:hi: to anyone I missed :flower:

Afm- had my nuchal scan baby was perfect rolling over, kicking and in the standing position right lil wriggler I had to keep turning on my sides and jumping on the spot so she could get baby in the right position to measure the neck :dohh:


----------



## Starlight2012

Scerena, great that your scan went will this morning :) :) :)

Mmbelle, amazing that you have 6 fertilized, yay!!!

Mission, woot woot, you're so close to getting started again!!

Bma, hope those headaches go away!

Afm, Out of 7 eggs, 5 were mature, and all 5 fertilized!! So great news :D we are planning for a day 5 transfer this Friday, so hoping the embies make it till then!!!:D


----------



## scerena

*starlight* that is brilliant news :dance: I am so happy for you :hug:


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- that's amazing!! Yay for our little embies growing!! :)

Scerena- how fun to see your little one, I love the updated picture! Yay!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone. I read somewhere that the equate (Walmart) purple cap HPT are 100 hcg anyone know if there is validity in that? trying to find a non sensitive one to take rofl


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks Scerena, xxoo love your profile pic ;)

Mmbelle, yay! So excited for us both!how are you feeling?

Brandy, sorry I don't know much about the Walmart HPT!! When are you scheduled for a blood test?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> Thanks Scerena, xxoo love your profile pic ;)
> 
> Mmbelle, yay! So excited for us both!how are you feeling?
> 
> Brandy, sorry I don't know much about the Walmart HPT!! When are you scheduled for a blood test?

Wednesday but I like to cheat and see how high of a test I can go to get a negative... then I will know what ballpark I am in.

I think I have lost it but I have peed on every brand I have found so far and they are positive... so now its a mission!


----------



## augustluvers

Starlight ~ Amazing Fertilization report! I pray you have a great transfer this week

mmbelle ~ awesome fertilization report. as for the PIO injections ~ Before and after the injection make sure to rub into your muscle. and walk around. My FS told me to walk for at least 10-15 minutes after the shot and not to lay down because you'll tense up the muscle. I also put ice on my injection site when I went to bed. 

Brandy ~ I took a test with the Walmart 88cent test and it was barely positive when my FRER was flaming positive. Try ANSWER brand. They are like the FRER.


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Starlight ~ Amazing Fertilization report! I pray you have a great transfer this week
> 
> mmbelle ~ awesome fertilization report. as for the PIO injections ~ Before and after the injection make sure to rub into your muscle. and walk around. My FS told me to walk for at least 10-15 minutes after the shot and not to lay down because you'll tense up the muscle. I also put ice on my injection site when I went to bed.
> 
> Brandy ~ I took a test with the Walmart 88cent test and it was barely positive when my FRER was flaming positive. Try ANSWER brand. They are like the FRER.

LOL Ya I had held it for 4 hours and I ran and got a Walmart 88 cent and it's barely positive too.. But everything else blaring BFP.

Someone said to try the walgreens so I will do that tomorrow LOL


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- I'm feeling really good besides the PIO injection sites, I'm so sore! How are you feeling?

Thanks August- I will have to try the walking around! I have just been putting heat on it after so I'll try that! 

Brandy- so excited for you!! Your Beta is soon too! Can't wait to hear the numbers :) 

I hope everyone else is doing well!!! :)


----------



## scerena

*starlight & mmbelle* thank you ladies :hug:


----------



## Starlight2012

brandy - how exciting with all the BFPs, look forward to hearing about your beta :)

august - how are you feeling with the three little ones?

scerena - happy 13 weeks! can't believe you are 13 weeks already!!

mmbelle - poor you with the sore spots from pio shots :( I have been doing inserts. I am feeling pretty good now, just minor cramps here and there but overall good. I am just hoping that this week flies by as I can't wait to have the transfer done!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- I am going to talk to my Dr. Friday and beg and plead for a different form of Progesterone, I have to hold back tears every time I go to stand up or walk! Be so glad you are on inserts! :) I am glad you are feeling good! I hope it flies by too, all I can think about are the embryo's and hoping they are growing!! Can't wait for another phone call tomorrow letting us know how they are!

Have a happy day everyone! :)


----------



## Bma11

Mmbelle- how are you sitting/standing when doing your shots? Are you tensed up? The trick is to stand pigeon toes or bend over the bed with feet hanging off if DH is giving them to you. If you're tense when doing the shot you will be sore for a couple days.

I just recently hit a nerve I believe and my right side is in so much pain. Like its almost numb as well... Can't wait to be done... And they were so easy for me in the beginning :(


----------



## Starlight2012

mmbelle, poor you :( definitely worth talking to your doctor to see if there are any alternatives. I don't mind the inserts at all, I just wear a liner in case it gets messy, but haven't had any issues yet. I didn't get a call from the clinic today which means that we are on track for the Day 5 transfer!! I am excited to get the call tomorrow to find out when we will be doing the transfer on Friday. Have you and DH discussed how many embies you'd like to put back??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Snuck in for beta early! 294!


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- Yay!! Awesome beta!! Congrats!!

Bma- I am standing, but I don't put any weight on the side he is doing the shot... I try to stay calm but right when he puts the needle in, I always flinch no matter what... I have looked up all sorts of tips or tricks online and can't seem to find anything to help me. I'm sorry about your nerve.. Ouch!! :( At least you're almost done!

Starlight- That's awesome, I'm glad they are growing so well! My hubby and I want to put back 2, if we have 2 really good ones :) How many are you thinking of doing? I can't wait to get the call tomorrow too! Exciting times!


----------



## Starlight2012

Brandy, yay that is great!

Mmbelle, yes we want to put 2 back if we have two good ones as well :) just a few more days!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> Brandy, yay that is great!
> 
> Mmbelle, yes we want to put 2 back if we have two good ones as well :) just a few more days!!

Only a few more days for you!! PUPO


----------



## ~Brandy~

When does everyones fertility doc do the first scan? 


Mine wont do mine until 7 weeks :( 8/16 thats forever.


----------



## mission_mommy

hey everyone!!

*starlight and mmbelle-*so glad that both of u are doing fine and soon to be pupo:) :hugs::hugs:
am sorry about the pio shots mmbelle...i hope they give u an alternative soon:hugs:

*bma-*hey hun!!i dont know what protocol it is ...its starting off with lupron subq for 10 days followed by estrace twice daily ..then pio !!
i received my meds today..yay!

there are only 7 pills of prednisone..i wanted to know how many days did u take that medicine and when did you start taking..how many days after transfer did u take it?
i have pio too...2 vials ..they also included 3 boxes..63 inserts of endometrin...i think i wil be on pio for a few weeks followed by endometrin:shrug:

*brandy-*Congratulationsss!!!!thats an awesome beta!!

*scerena, august, babylove,babydreamer an all the othr ladies i misssed*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> hey everyone!!
> 
> *starlight and mmbelle-*so glad that both of u are doing fine and soon to be pupo:) :hugs::hugs:
> am sorry about the pio shots mmbelle...i hope they give u an alternative soon:hugs:
> 
> *bma-*hey hun!!i dont know what protocol it is ...its starting off with lupron subq for 10 days followed by estrace twice daily ..then pio !!
> i received my meds today..yay!
> 
> there are only 7 pills of prednisone..i wanted to know how many days did u take that medicine and when did you start taking..how many days after transfer did u take it?
> i have pio too...2 vials ..they also included 3 boxes..63 inserts of endometrin...i think i wil be on pio for a few weeks followed by endometrin:shrug:
> 
> *brandy-*Congratulationsss!!!!thats an awesome beta!!
> 
> *scerena, august, babylove,babydreamer an all the othr ladies i misssed*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have to do vaginal capsules of progesterone 3x per day for the next 10 weeks as well as PIO injections till the 2 vials are gone.. I think thats 3 weeks.


----------



## mission_mommy

*brandy-* OMG...i dint know i would have to do both..i thought it would be one after the other....:shrug: I looked at the needles just now..they are so large...:cry:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> *brandy-* OMG...i dint know i would have to do both..i thought it would be one after the other....:shrug: I looked at the needles just now..they are so large...:cry:

People get all freaked out by them but honestly they are super easy :) 


make sure to put the alcohol on a couple minutes before injecting so theres plenty of drying time. I give mine in the upper buttocks right behind the hip bone works the best for me. After you do the injection rub/massage the area and or use eating pad.... the heat will help to distribute the oils in the muscle.


Some people say ice it but It makes the process longer than I really want it to be.. hah.

When I do it like I said above I havent had any pain.


----------



## mission_mommy

Thanks for the tips Hun:hugs:


----------



## mmbelle87

Mission- don't worry dear I think I've just had a bad experience! Most people seem to do fine! Yay for getting all the meds, it starts to seem real! 

Brandy- I think that's a normal amount of time to wait for the first scan, but I bet you're going crazy waiting! (I would be too!) :)

Starlight- any news about your embies today?!

AFM- my dr is switching me to crinone after Friday, I almost passed out this morning and then threw up and my hubby said, that's enough of that! So I am super glad I can switch, the PIO just doesn't agree with my body. Also the dr said I still have 6 growing, but 2 are falling behind, but there are still 4 perfect ones!!! So ET is Friday at 12:30!! Yay!


----------



## Starlight2012

Mmbelle, great news about your embies! Friday will be here in no time!!

Thanks mission and brandy! :)

Our transfer is scheduled for 9am on Friday! I was so excited to get the call that I forgot to ask about the embies, lol! But assume they are doing ok :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> Mmbelle, great news about your embies! Friday will be here in no time!!
> 
> Thanks mission and brandy! :)
> 
> Our transfer is scheduled for 9am on Friday! I was so excited to get the call that I forgot to ask about the embies, lol! But assume they are doing ok :)

:happydance::happydance: PUPO Friday wahooooo


----------



## mission_mommy

yayyyy *starlight and mmbelle-* one more day and u shal be PUPO...:happydance::happydance:..how many are you guys planning to transfer?

mmbelle- glad u are able to shift to crinone:hugs:

My lupron starts today...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

MM and starlight only 1 more day!!

Mission congrats on getting started wont be much longer.


AFM- I have my 2nd beta I am hping so much this is it and we get our baby after almost 4 years


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks brandy and mission --- eeeee one day. I am at work today but can't concentrate on anything!!!!! I just want it to be tomorrow already and then after that I want to fast forward to when we can test, what day do you think would be good to start testing at home? Beta test isn't until 18 days after retrieval, but I can't wait for that! We are set to transfer 1-2 embryos, but we really want to transfer 2!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> thanks brandy and mission --- eeeee one day. I am at work today but can't concentrate on anything!!!!! I just want it to be tomorrow already and then after that I want to fast forward to when we can test, what day do you think would be good to start testing at home? Beta test isn't until 18 days after retrieval, but I can't wait for that! We are set to transfer 1-2 embryos, but we really want to transfer 2!!!

How much was your trigger will you be doing a booster? I started the day after transfer to watch it lighten up and darken up... Easier for me to see the progression


----------



## mmbelle87

Thanks, Mission, Starlight, and Brandy!! I am so excited too! Can't wait to be PUPO! We are hoping to transfer 2 as well :) 

Yeah what did you trigger with Starlight? I triggered with Lupron so there is no HCG in my system. I don't know what day I will start POAS but I know I won't be able to resist!

Brandy- is your 2nd Beta today? Can't wait to hear your numbers!


----------



## Starlight2012

I had triggered with Oridrel, so there was HCG in there, but I don't remember how much! May be good to test right after transfer so that I can see the line lighten and then hopefully darken...ahh not sure yet but don't think that I will be able to resist for long!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Instead of wondering if the lines real or not make sure you test early enough to get a baseline. If you start late you won't know till you teat for a few days. 


My beta was this morning now I wait


----------



## scerena

*starlight and mmbelle* gl with your transfers on Friday I can't wait t hear all about them :) are these 5 day transfers? If so *starlight* I got my bfp at 5dp5dt so 5 days after, test whenever you feel comfortable too ladies :hugs:

*mission* yay so happy you're starting :happydance: I'm very excited for you :)

*Bma* how are you and the twins getting along??? Hope you're all well??

*brandy* great bets gl with today's :)

:hi: to anyone I missed :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena - thanks!! yes am doing a day 5 transfer (and mmbelle is too) :). I am really eager to hear about how the embies are doing tomorrow morning. I am at work right now and can't concentrate at all!!

brandy - hope you get a great beta!!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* well done for getting to a 5 days transfer :) I'm so happy for you I'm sure your embies are doing great :) I cannot wait to hear all about them tomorrow :)


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks scerena, will report over as soon as the transfer is done!! xxoo :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

:headspin::headspin::wohoo::yipee::rofl:


Doctor just called and my Beta is 892!! Tripled in 48 hours :happydance:


Ultrasound 8/13 to see how many lil bugs are in there!


----------



## scerena

*brandy* what a brilliant beta result :) how exciting will your scan be :) you any guesses on how many???


----------



## ~Brandy~

scerena said:


> *brandy* what a brilliant beta result :) how exciting will your scan be :) you any guesses on how many???

I am thinking 2.


----------



## Starlight2012

brandy that is wonderful news!!!!!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- CONGRATS!! That's amazing!! :happydance:

Scerena- Thanks! Yeah mine's a 5 day transfer too like Starlight said! How are you feeling?
Good to know you got yours at 5dp5dt! My husband was asking today how soon I can start testing! haha he is just as anxious as me!

Starlight- I feel your pain... I can't concentrate at ALL! It's weird thinking this could be our last day before we are pregnant for the next 40ish weeks!!! Crazy! :baby:


----------



## scerena

*mmbelle* well done on getting a 5dt that's really good :) how exciting tomorrow you will be PUPO, how lovely your oh can wait to test either :) I have everything crossed for both you and *starlight* :hug:

I'm feeling really good thanks or asking :)


----------



## mission_mommy

MMbelle and starlight- good luck for your transfer tomorrow..wl be waiting to hear frm both of u!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Yes we will need transfer updates! I need something to keep me busy :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Still at the clinic but wanted to write a quick update! Just finished the transfer and transferred 2 embies, one excellent quality and another very good!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> Still at the clinic but wanted to write a quick update! Just finished the transfer and transferred 2 embies, one excellent quality and another very good!!

Yay congrats on pupo! Sounds like some great quality eggs


----------



## Bma11

Congrats starlight!! I'm so excited for you!

Mm belle- good luck to you as well! How many are you transferring?? 

I got a faint positive 5dp5dt as well. If you only transferred one and don't get a positive that quick... Do not freak out! :) even if you transferred two there's a possibility only one implants and then still don't freak out! I think my 6 or 7 day test was darker than this other girls 11 day hpt she said. Keep all that in mind :)


----------



## scerena

CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO WITH TWINS *starlight* When is OTD???

I agree with Bma about testing :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks ladies!!! Pupo!! I am over the moon right now :) my beta test date is aug 7.
I did a HPT this morning to see of trigger still in my system and it was light, so will try again in a couple of days hoping it is clear so I can trust it for later on as I can't wait till the beta to find out, lol

Mmbelle, can't wait to hear about your transfer!


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Ladies! 

We also transferred 2 Embryos today, one excellent and one very good (just like you starlight!!) Everything went great, when we got home my hubby made me Mac n Cheese, and bought me Gatorade! My clinic says the next 2 days are princess days ha ha so I can only get up to use the bathroom and shower. Then my beta is Aug 5th! My hubby will be out of town for work so that kinda stinks, I'll have to call him with the news :)

Any other tips during the TWW?! 

And Congrats Starlight, glad everything went well :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> We also transferred 2 Embryos today, one excellent and one very good (just like you starlight!!) Everything went great, when we got home my hubby made me Mac n Cheese, and bought me Gatorade! My clinic says the next 2 days are princess days ha ha so I can only get up to use the bathroom and shower. Then my beta is Aug 5th! My hubby will be out of town for work so that kinda stinks, I'll have to call him with the news :)
> 
> Any other tips during the TWW?!
> 
> And Congrats Starlight, glad everything went well :)

My advice... Find a hobby other than POAS! haha I didn't really have one other than that but it would of helped.

I did start crocheting a blanket. Those always come in handy. I didn't know how to crochet so I got sucked into youtube and learned.


----------



## mission_mommy

CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO!!!!! *starlight and mmbelle*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Glad your transfers went well!!! 

Both of u have been moving togetheer through the cycle and i pray u both get your BFPS soon...Stick little babies Stick:dust:


----------



## mmbelle87

Thanks Brandy I have actually always wanted to learn to crochet too! Maybe I'll watch some YouTube as well! :)

Thanks Mission!!! Starlight and I have been twinners so hopefully that means we both get our BFPs! 

BMA good advice! I need to make sure I don't get discouraged too early if I don't get a BFP by day 4 ;)


----------



## Starlight2012

Mmbelle, that is great news! Woot woot!!! Hope you're having a nice couple of days of rest.

Thanks for the tips ladies! How are you all doing?? :)


----------



## mmbelle87

So the clinic called today and said that they were able to freeze 2!!! We are so excited!! On Friday they weren't even sure if 1 would make it to freeze but they ended up getting to blastocyst stage and they will only freeze high quality ones so we are so grateful! Now I don't feel as stressed about this cycle :) 

How is everyone else holding up?!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> So the clinic called today and said that they were able to freeze 2!!! We are so excited!! On Friday they weren't even sure if 1 would make it to freeze but they ended up getting to blastocyst stage and they will only freeze high quality ones so we are so grateful! Now I don't feel as stressed about this cycle :)
> 
> How is everyone else holding up?!

Thats awesome! Great that you will get your BFP this round and you wont need to worry about the frozens for a while :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Mmbelle, that is amazing news! I will find out from the clinic tomorrow if we had anymore freeze but on Friday it looked like our 3 other embies wouldn't be freeze worthy so we will see! Are you going to test in advance of your beta next week??


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- have hope for those Embies! I really didn't think we'd have any to freeze and was totally shocked! Yes I am going to start testing on Tuesday (4dp5dt) I didn't have any Hcg in my trigger so it should be accurate if I get BFPs! :) are you testing yet? 

I really hope so Brandy!! :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Heyy mmbelle... Congrats on the frosties... Fx'd for your testing on Tuesday!!!: hugs:

Starlight- I wish for you that they make it to freeze...but everything x'd that this cycle works and you won't need them : hugs:

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## Starlight2012

mmbelle - I just called the clinic and left a voicemail to find out if any embies made it to freeze. They will give me a call back sometime today, so will find out soon, but either way it is all good! I am just happy that we made it to the transfer and were able to transfer some good ones, so we'll see how it goes! I tested this morning just to see if the HcG was out of my system from the trigger and it is, so I think that I will test next on Wednesday!!

thanks mission :) :) How are you doing??


----------



## Starlight2012

heard from the clinic and they confirmed that there were no embryos to freeze as I had previously thought, so it wasn't a surprise! Of course I had hoped that we may have at least one, but that is okay :) now just trying to be patient and wait till Wednesday to test!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> heard from the clinic and they confirmed that there were no embryos to freeze as I had previously thought, so it wasn't a surprise! Of course I had hoped that we may have at least one, but that is okay :) now just trying to be patient and wait till Wednesday to test!!

All I'm so sorry! But you will get your BFP this cycle


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks brandy :) !!


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- you'll get your BFP this round so no frosties needed!! You had excellent ones transferred so I bet it will happen :) I am so nervous to start Testing tomorrow! Ahh!! 

Mission- thank you!!! I'll keep everyone updated how it goes :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks mmbelle! You have me tempted to start testing tomorrow too.....lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am so excited for all the new testers :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Starlight2012

tested this morning and got a supperrrrr light second line, but it was still there! Will test again tomorrow hoping to see it get darker :) !


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> tested this morning and got a supperrrrr light second line, but it was still there! Will test again tomorrow hoping to see it get darker :) !

Fx! Yay


----------



## Bma11

Ohhhhh I love it starlight!!!! :)


----------



## mmbelle87

Congrats Starlight!!! :) what brand if test are you using?

I tested and no line what-so-ever. White as a ghost :( hoping it shows up soon!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Congrats Starlight!!! :) what brand if test are you using?
> 
> I tested and no line what-so-ever. White as a ghost :( hoping it shows up soon!!!

When was your transfer? We're you 3 or 5 day? So many threads I can't keep us all straight! 

You'll get yours soon!


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- Starlight and I are on the exact same schedule the transfer was Friday the 26th and it was a 5 day.


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks ladies, will report more after tomorrow morning! My DH was trying to convince me to test every other day and I told him I couldn't help myself and would likely test every day lol! Hoping for a darker line tmr....!!!

Mmbelle, it is still early so not to worry!! I am using some super sensitive tests from earlypregnancy.com. They are like little lab sticks were super cheap lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Brandy- Starlight and I are on the exact same schedule the transfer was Friday the 26th and it was a 5 day.

Oh! you have plenty of time :) Cant wait!


----------



## mission_mommy

Congratulations Starlight.:happydance:.i pray it get darker everyday!!

*mmbelle-*hey Hun..its so early ..dont be disappointed !! i hope n pray you get your bfp soon!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Augustluvers- would love to hear an update from you!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Last I knew august was traveling? Maybe she busy. I would love an update too  


How are you feeling bma ? Almost out of first tri!


----------



## Bma11

Yea she was off the Cali! 

I'm feeling better now that week 12 is Saturday!! I have my last appointment with my RE on Monday and then I'm completely done with the fertility clinic.
I had a cerclage yesterday so I'm feeling even more secure with my babies being safe.

And how are you feeling???


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks mission!

bma--congrats on 12 weeks coming up, how exciting!!!

afm, I tested again this morning and still saw a faint line again, so waiting for that line to get darker!! it is 12 days past trigger now (did 250 of oridrel), so pretty sure that it would be out of my system? but time will tell!!


----------



## Bma11

Thanks starlight. In my opinion if the line is not going away and it is staying... It's going to get darker. Same thing happen to me... I tested on a Monday then Tuesday I did not and on Tuesday I dug Mondays out of the trash and saw a faint line and then waited to test Wednesday morning. Wednesday's test was wayyyy dark. (Twins) 

Keep updating us please.... I LOVE IT!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> thanks mission!
> 
> bma--congrats on 12 weeks coming up, how exciting!!!
> 
> afm, I tested again this morning and still saw a faint line again, so waiting for that line to get darker!! it is 12 days past trigger now (did 250 of oridrel), so pretty sure that it would be out of my system? but time will tell!!

Ya my lines looked the same for a few days then darkened. You'll notice the difference on one's that are 2 days apart!! It's not a trigger Yay


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Yea she was off the Cali!
> 
> I'm feeling better now that week 12 is Saturday!! I have my last appointment with my RE on Monday and then I'm completely done with the fertility clinic.
> I had a cerclage yesterday so I'm feeling even more secure with my babies being safe.
> 
> And how are you feeling???

Good! Just bloating. I will feel better on Monday when I see them.


----------



## Starlight2012

bma and brandy - thanks you both for your supportive thoughts!! I really hope to see it get darker again tomorrow...!!!! I can't even concentrate at work, I just want to POAS all day, lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> bma and brandy - thanks you both for your supportive thoughts!! I really hope to see it get darker again tomorrow...!!!! I can't even concentrate at work, I just want to POAS all day, lol

Amen to that... I cant concentrate for anything at work and that could be bad news if I'm not careful lol. I have huge project I am working on and I'm falling behind deadline..


----------



## mmbelle87

Still No line this morning... Starting to lose hope :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Still No line this morning... Starting to lose hope :(

:hugs: Hang in there you're not out!


----------



## Bma11

Mmbelle- don't lose hope. You are so not out yet!


----------



## scerena

So sorry I haven't been on the thread :dohh:

*starlight* OMG I cannot wait to hear if your line gets darker :) I'm excited for you :happydance:

*mmbelle* please don't loose hope yet, some ladies get their lines early and some don't get them until OTD- hence why they give us an OTD :hugs: please don't feel too down as you are nowhere near out yet :hugs:

*mission* I cannot wait for Monday for you to start the estrace it's all becoming so close now :happydance:

*Bma, August & brandy* I hope all you pregnant ladies are well????


----------



## Starlight2012

Mmbelle, it is still very early so please don't feel discouraged, I am rooting for you and your sticky beans!

Scerena, how are you??

Brandy, I am going to try to focus more at work today lol how is your project?

Afm, Today is 6dp5dt and of course couldn't help myself today and tested again and second line still very very faint, so the waiting continues to see if that will darken over the next couple of days, FX!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Are you going to post a pic starlight? 

I'm going to try to stay off bnb today while at work and get something done..... Yay right.


----------



## Starlight2012

Unfortunately, I tossed out the test Brandy! I will try to remember to take a pic tomorrow morning though, hoping that line doesn't disappear!!!! I don't think that I can keep myself off of BnB either, lol


----------



## mmbelle87

Yay there was a line!!!!! I attached a picture :) I used a First Respose Rapid Result test. My hubby bought the wrong kind, I wanted an FRER but I still got a positive!! Beyond excited!!!!!!! Can't wait til my beta now!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## scerena

*mmbelle* CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo: lovely line :happydance: so happy for you! How are you feeling???


----------



## Bma11

Yay!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:



Told ya so!!!




mmbelle87 said:


> Yay there was a line!!!!! I attached a picture :) I used a First Respose Rapid Result test. My hubby bought the wrong kind, I wanted an FRER but I still got a positive!! Beyond excited!!!!!!! Can't wait til my beta now!:happydance:


----------



## Starlight2012

mmbelle---beautiful line, how exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Thanks Bma, Brandy, Starlight & Scerena!! I am feeling totally normal, it hasn't totally sunk in yet and probably won't until I have my first scan :) Can't wait to POAS again in the morning!! Lol I have NEVER seen a second line so even to see that is a miracle :) Sorry I was a downer there for a minute, I was getting scared! 

Hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Thanks Bma, Brandy, Starlight & Scerena!! I am feeling totally normal, it hasn't totally sunk in yet and probably won't until I have my first scan :) Can't wait to POAS again in the morning!! Lol I have NEVER seen a second line so even to see that is a miracle :) Sorry I was a downer there for a minute, I was getting scared!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!!

We knew you werent out! :haha: That line is pretty solid for being the first time you saw it...

What were the other tests you were using? You shouldnt have thrown them away I bet there is SOMETHING on them lol


----------



## mission_mommy

Mmbelle- congratulations!!! : hugs: so very happy for you...that's such a lovely line... :happydance: 

Scerena- am excited too..few more days for estrace...yay!!
Starlight_ am sure the line will get darker..waiting on your test pic for tomorrow!!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- I was using dollar store tests! They are crap... I used a dollar store one this morning along with the First Response one and I still would've thought there was no line if I was just going off the cheap one, it was so barely there you had to squint to sort of see it. So I'm not using those anymore!! Lol 

Thanks Mission!! How are you feeling on Lupron?! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Brandy- I was using dollar store tests! They are crap... I used a dollar store one this morning along with the First Response one and I still would've thought there was no line if I was just going off the cheap one, it was so barely there you had to squint to sort of see it. So I'm not using those anymore!! Lol
> 
> Thanks Mission!! How are you feeling on Lupron?! :)

OMG I wished I would of known!! I couldnt get a BFP on dollar store or walmart ones till I was 6DP5DT! I was getting all mine on frers :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Am doing good mmbelle...lupron wasgiving me twinges in ovaries for a few days...now its fine..estrace starts Monday I'm exited about that!!!
Glad you used a different test... I will make sure I use frer too in the future!!!


----------



## Starlight2012

good morning ladies! I tested this morning and see pic attached!!!! I previously had been using the cheap internet strips (you can see one below) and the line was coming in SO light, it I hard to see. So I went and picked up some FR tests from the drug store a couple of days ago (just like mmbelle) and used it this morning. Have never seen a second line like that before, so so thrilled!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs. T

Yay everyone on their BFPs! This feels like a lucky thread!


----------



## mmbelle87

Yay Starlight!!!! It's so much fun to see that wonderful, beautiful second line!! :) congrats!!

Yes Mrs T this really is a lucky one! 

Mission, you're getting so close!! :)

Here is my second FR test, line is darker than yesterday!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks Mrs T!! that is exciting that you will be starting your cycle soon :) :)

mmbelle--yay for the line getting darker!! I will test again tomorrow morning...probably every morning just to make sure that it is real!! hehe

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

WTG Girls looks great!


That progression line is right on MM :)


----------



## scerena

Loving the progression *starlight & mmbelle* :wohoo:


----------



## mission_mommy

yay! starlight..beautiful line... :happydance:
mmbelle n starlight- cant wait for your betas girls...am happy everone is doing great on this thread!!!

AFM- waiting for monday...have been having some clear discharge since i startedd taking lupron suBQ..it has now turned milky..i dont understand whats going on because i was on 1 month lurpron shot..i was not supposed to ovulate or anything..this SUBQ lupron is just a continuation of that 1 month shot...i also had twinges in ovaries when i started subQ shots....i hope its not a cyst or something:dohh:

I am just hoping the blood work and ultrasound goes well on monday so that i can start estrace!!! 
Feels like am the last on here to complete my cycle...:coffee:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Anyone heard from August yet? She last posted July 22nd...


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- I would think it is the effects of the trigger shot. Did you do an hcg trigger? That's the pregnancy hormone so its likely you are having symptoms and remember they just went in and extracted those eggs from you. :) now, I didn't take all the same meds as you so I could be way off here. :) rest up and drink your Gatorade and let us know what the fert report is!!! 

Brandy- have not heard from August. I'm going to assume that she is super tired and possibly sick with carrying three sweet babies. <3 
How are you feeling?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Mission mommy- I would think it is the effects of the trigger shot. Did you do an hcg trigger? That's the pregnancy hormone so its likely you are having symptoms and remember they just went in and extracted those eggs from you. :) now, I didn't take all the same meds as you so I could be way off here. :) rest up and drink your Gatorade and let us know what the fert report is!!!
> 
> Brandy- have not heard from August. I'm going to assume that she is super tired and possibly sick with carrying three sweet babies. <3
> How are you feeling?

So exhausted and hoping for Monday to get here soon. That's a double edge sword. Monday to get ultrasound but I really need to be able to rest and not work full time.


----------



## Bma11

Do you think they will want you to go part time?


----------



## mission_mommy

Bma11 said:


> Mission mommy- I would think it is the effects of the trigger shot. Did you do an hcg trigger? That's the pregnancy hormone so its likely you are having symptoms and remember they just went in and extracted those eggs from you. :) now, I didn't take all the same meds as you so I could be way off here. :) rest up and drink your Gatorade and let us know what the fert report is!!!
> 
> Brandy- have not heard from August. I'm going to assume that she is super tired and possibly sick with carrying three sweet babies. <3
> How are you feeling?

When i first read this,i thought u mistook me for some one else...but no it was for me ..lol..i was so confused!!
Well looks like u forgot :haha:..i am having an FET!! i am done with my retrieval in May and i have 9 little babies waiting in the freezer!!
I hope your little ones are doing fine:hugs:


----------



## Bma11

:dohh: I KNEW THAT! Sorry :flower: 

I'm on another thread and I got you two confused!!! Okay so now..... I have no idea why! Maybe the estrace etc? Do you still go in ever so often for blood work and ultrasounds?


----------



## mmbelle87

Hello everyone!! I hope you are all having a good weekend!!
I am nervous/excited for my beta tomorrow morning! Just hoping its strong numbers :) 

Starlight- how are you holding up?! Lines still getting darker?! 

Brandy- I can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow!

Mission- I don't know a lot about FET's when are you putting your embryos back in?! That's awesome you have 9 frosties! Are you going to unfreeze all of them? Or do you choose a few? Not sure how that works! :) excited for you tho!


----------



## ~Brandy~

You'll do great mm! Can wait to hear


----------



## Starlight2012

Mission, looks like things are coming up for you soon, yay!!

Mmbelle, can't wait to hear about your beta, mine is on Wednesday! I am POAS every morning and the lines show up instantly now, I just love seeing it!

Brandy, you must be excited for your u/s tmr!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

*Bma-*I did not start estrace yet..tomorrow i have the first scan and blodwork to check. If everything is alright i get to start estrace ...so hopefully it begins tomorrow..i have only few scans may be 3-4 altogether :)

With that discharge i am wondering if its an infection.i wrote to my nurse about it..waiting for her reply but it wont be before tomorrow evening!
I have allergy like syptoms too..runny nose and all...i dont know what to do..Goshh !i so hope al this does not affect my cycle!


----------



## mission_mommy

*starlight-*yea..things are happening quicker now!! :):happydance:How are u doing?Good to hear about the constant second line..your Beta is not far away,,,yay!
*mmbelle-*waiting to hear about it..good luck Hun..am sure u'l do great!:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

You'll pull big #s tomorrow mm can't wait


----------



## mission_mommy

*babydreamer-*Hey Hunni..how are u?:hugs:Are u following this thread??? Whats going on with your cycle? i thought it was supposed to start soon..hoping to hear from you!!:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just got back to work from my ultrasound and there is TWINS! They are both measuring the exact same size. We were able to see the sac and the yoke with the fetal poles making a tiny appearance. We thought we saw the heartbeats but she didn&#8217;t want to say 100% 

But all looks well!! We go back in a week :)


----------



## scerena

Brilliant news *brandy* CONGRATS :wohoo:


----------



## mmbelle87

Congrats Brandy!!! How exciting :)

AFM- beta today (10dp5dt) was 188!!! :) so happy!!


----------



## scerena

*mmbelle* congrats Hun :wohoo: great number :) are you having a repeat beta done?


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Congrats Brandy!!! How exciting :)
> 
> AFM- beta today (10dp5dt) was 188!!! :) so happy!!

Told you that you'd pull a strong #! Congrats :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Congratulations * brandyyy* !!!!

* mmbelle* that's an awesome beta hun. Congratulations!!

* Afm* I had my baseline today and everything seemed perfect so I start my estrace.
Next ultrasound for lining check is Thursday. I finally started.yayy!


----------



## mission_mommy

Congratulations * brandyyy* !!!!

* mmbelle* that's an awesome beta hun. Congratulations!!

* Afm* I had my baseline today and everything seemed perfect so I start my estrace.
Next ultrasound for lining check is Thursday. I finally started.yayy!


----------



## scerena

*mission* yay I am soooooo happy for you, it's been a long time coming for you since this thread began :) can't wait to follow your FET :wohoo:


----------



## mmbelle87

Thanks Ladies! 

Scerena- my next beta isn't until next Tuesday... It seems kinda far away to me but I guess that's how my clinic does it! :) 

Mission- Yay!! I bet you're excited to get things moving along! :)


----------



## qwerty310

Hi everyone!

I have read so many of your posts but this is my first time on this thread. I am just starting IVF this past weekend and have a question for you experts...

I started 10 units of lupron daily on Saturday and I am having some spotting of blood already. Is this normal? It looks like old stuff... Sorry if this is TMI. How long did everyone wait for period once starting lupron if you were taking it for two weeks starting on day 21?


----------



## ~Brandy~

qwerty310 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have read so many of your posts but this is my first time on this thread. I am just starting IVF this past weekend and have a question for you experts...
> 
> I started 10 units of lupron daily on Saturday and I am having some spotting of blood already. Is this normal? It looks like old stuff... Sorry if this is TMI. How long did everyone wait for period once starting lupron if you were taking it for two weeks starting on day 21?

I spotted for almost 3 weeks straight on lupron.. it's totally normal.

It doesnt hurt to mention it to the nurse at your fertility docs office though.


----------



## mission_mommy

qwerty310 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have read so many of your posts but this is my first time on this thread. I am just starting IVF this past weekend and have a question for you experts...
> 
> I started 10 units of lupron daily on Saturday and I am having some spotting of blood already. Is this normal? It looks like old stuff... Sorry if this is TMI. How long did everyone wait for period once starting lupron if you were taking it for two weeks starting on day 21?

Hey!!! Welcome to the thread.
I spotted for a few days ..I guess its normal...did not affect the cycle. My period came 3 days after starting lupron . Good luck for your cycle.


----------



## mission_mommy

Scerena- thanks hun :hugs: the wait was really long but now that's its near..it feels so surreal.
Mmbelle-yes hun..excited but very nervous too..going everything goes well. It must be so hard for you to wait for the next beta..well you can always poas and keep yourself busy..haha!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Mission- seriously that's all I'll be doing so it still seems real... POAS is my life right now! Lol 

All preggo ladies- it would be fun for all of you to answer these questions cause I keep trying to go through the thread to find out the info! 

The day you got your BFP- (ex. 6dp5dt) using FRER

1st Beta- (10dp5dt) 188

2nd Beta- (#dp#dt) 

1st Scan- #if weeks, any fun info like heartbeats

Number of babies- 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am in...

The day you got your BFP- 4DP5DT

1st Beta- 8DP5DT 294

2nd Beta- 10DP5DT 892

1st Scan- 5W6D. Saw the sac and fetal pole

Number of babies- 2


----------



## Bma11

Brandy- congrats!!!! :happydance:

Mmbelle- congrats!! :hugs: 

Mission mommy- did you tell them about the discharge and all that today? What did they say? Please forgive me for being so forgetful... I really can't even blame it on "pregnancy brain" because I was having trouble before I got pregnant and now it's just worse! Lmao! Seriously. 


The day I got my bfp on frer: 4dp5dt (transfer was on a Thursday and positive on that Monday... So 4 days... )

1st beta 8dp5dt : 191

2nd beta 11dp5dt : 599

3rd beta 14dp5dt: 1498

4th beta 18dp5dt: greater than 5000 after that one they just would put greater than 5000. 

First scan: 5 weeks 6 days baby a: 10.28mm baby b: 11.09 mm 

Second scan: 7 weeks 2 days baby a: 11.36mm heart rate:133.93 baby b: 10.72mm heart rate: 138.89

Third : heart beats: 166.67 / 163. 04 @ 8 weeks 1 day

I have 2 babies :cloud9:


----------



## scerena

1st bfp- 5dp5dt

1st beta 9dp5dt- 223

2nd beta 11dp5dt- 715

1st scan- 6w2d and saw heartbeat babys crl measured 5.5mm

2nd scan- 7w2d baby measured 10.3mm, saw heartbeat :)

3rd scan- 12w6d baby measured 68.6mm and baby looked human :)

I have 1 baby :)

*starlight* have you had your beta? Or when is it Hun?

*mission* well I am so happy for you Hun and I am really rooting for you :)

*mmbelle* gl for Tuesday :)

*qwerty* :hi: welcome to the thread :) I didn't take lupron but I see mission answered your question :) gl :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Mission, i am so excited for your FET cycle!!!

Mmbelle, those are great beta numbers, yay:)!!

Scerena, how are you doing?? :)

Brandy, twins!!! Fantastic your scan went wonderfully yesterday!

Afm, my beta is scheduled for tomorrow. This morning I woke up and had really horrible and sharp cramps, and my breasts are also not sore anymore ( they had been very tender ever since BFP last wee). I am so scared and sad that I feel like I am m/c :( I took a HPT test today and it said 2-3 weeks pregnant but that didn't comfort me much as I know hcg can stay in your system for a while. I am trying to stay calm but tough to be optimistic, I tool Tylenol so pain is almost gone now, my DH is so wonderful, he suggested that I take the day off work and he did too so that he could help make me feel better. Now I just wait!


----------



## augustluvers

Starlight2012 said:


> Mission, i am so excited for your FET cycle!!!
> 
> Mmbelle, those are great beta numbers, yay:)!!
> 
> Scerena, how are you doing?? :)
> 
> Brandy, twins!!! Fantastic your scan went wonderfully yesterday!
> 
> Afm, my beta is scheduled for tomorrow. This morning I woke up and had really horrible and sharp cramps, and my breasts are also not sore anymore ( they had been very tender ever since BFP last wee). I am so scared and sad that I feel like I am m/c :( I took a HPT test today and it said 2-3 weeks pregnant but that didn't comfort me much as I know hcg can stay in your system for a while. I am trying to stay calm but tough to be optimistic, I tool Tylenol so pain is almost gone now, my DH is so wonderful, he suggested that I take the day off work and he did too so that he could help make me feel better. Now I just wait!

I know it's hard to do but don't stress... I had bad cramps the days leading to my beta, the day of and a few days after. I was so sure that I was going to MC but didn't ;) Sit back and take it easy hun :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

The day you got your BFP- 6dp3dt

1st Beta- (11dp3dt) 127

2nd Beta- (15dp3dt) 1370 

1st Scan- 5w1d only saw two fraternal sacs, then at 6w4d saw two babies with heartbeats :cloud9: And then on 7w1d ultrasound showed identical twins and one singleton --- it's triplets. 

Number of babies- As of my last scan on 7w1d - 3 babies


----------



## augustluvers

:hi: everyone! I know I've been gone for a while. I went on vacation/holiday for two weeks and I had no internet access there *shocking* My poor in-laws wouldn't even know what to do with a computer :rofl: I'm feeling great and back home now. I have my next appointment/scan tomorrow. I'm nervous yet excited. Can't wait to see what's going on in there. Are there still 3, 2, or 1? :shrug: 

I've got some catching up to do! I pray you are all doing well.

Brandy ~ Congrats on the twins :happydance:


----------



## Starlight2012

Thanks August :) will try my best not to stress...

hope you had a great vacation! You must be looking forward tp your scans tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> :hi: everyone! I know I've been gone for a while. I went on vacation/holiday for two weeks and I had no internet access there *shocking* My poor in-laws wouldn't even know what to do with a computer :rofl: I'm feeling great and back home now. I have my next appointment/scan tomorrow. I'm nervous yet excited. Can't wait to see what's going on in there. Are there still 3, 2, or 1? :shrug:
> 
> I've got some catching up to do! I pray you are all doing well.
> 
> Brandy ~ Congrats on the twins :happydance:

You had me worried lol! Welcome back


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- can't wait for your beta tomorrow!! Don't stress, I really haven't had any signs or symptoms yet besides peeing a little more than usual! 

August- welcome back!! :) excited to hear about your scan!! :) 

Hello everyone else and thanks for doing the little survey!! It's fun to see :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey Everyone!!:flower:

*BMA-*Aww Hunni..no need to be sorry..it happens...we humans forget sometimes:hugs: 
Well i did get a reply from my nurse . [TMI]She told me that if the discharge is smelly and there is an itch i need to go to my gynaecologist. Well its just a normal discharge according to what i read online..not really smelly and itchy down there so ignoring it..could be the lupron side effect becausse it started when i started lupron:shrug:
Well there are aantibiotics few days before transfer so if there is anything it should go before transfer..am not that worried!

*mmbelle-*:hugs:

*Starlight-*Am so sorry about the cramps and pain...How are you feeling now Hun.Hope everything is alright..:hugs: i guess u have beta tomorrow..good luck :hugs:

*scerena-*Thank u Hunni:hugs::hugs: 

*August-*sooo Glad you are fine and back to the thread!:hugs:
Identical twins among triplets sounds amazing!!! 

*Brandy-*:hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

mmbelle87 said:


> Starlight- can't wait for your beta tomorrow!! Don't stress, I really haven't had any signs or symptoms yet besides peeing a little more than usual!
> 
> August- welcome back!! :) excited to hear about your scan!! :)
> 
> Hello everyone else and thanks for doing the little survey!! It's fun to see :)

I didn't get the whole "sickness" feeling until exactly 9weeks pregnant. My chest doesn't even hurt! LOL


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks ladies :) your comforting works really help! Feeling much better today and I just got back from my boodwork this morning and now just staring at my phone waiting for them to call me, lol, will report back when I get the call!


----------



## Starlight2012

Just got the call and my beta today is 420 (12dp5dt) Just got the call and the test came back positive and my beta is 420! Next step is doctor appointment and ultrasound on Sept 3rd...so not for a month!!!!!! I was surprised there was no follow up beta or anything like that...so I guess I will just continue to test at home until September. 

I am currently cautiously excited/happy :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> Just got the call and my beta today is 420 (12dp5dt) Just got the call and the test came back positive and my beta is 420! Next step is doctor appointment and ultrasound on Sept 3rd...so not for a month!!!!!! I was surprised there was no follow up beta or anything like that...so I guess I will just continue to test at home until September.
> 
> I am currently cautiously excited/happy :)

Congrats! waiting sucks :(


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks brandy :)


----------



## Mrs. T

Congratulations Starlight2012!!!!


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks so much Mrs T :)


----------



## scerena

CONGRATS *starlight* great beta I'm so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## mmbelle87

Yay Starlight!! Awesome numbers! That's a long time to wait :( hoping it flies by for you!


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks so much scerena and mmbelle :)

mmbelle-do you have another beta scheduled?

yes it is a long time to wait! upside is that by 8 weeks, hopefully we will be able to see a lot. in the meantime, I am trying my best to relax and not worry too much (easier said then done!)


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight-Yes my next beta is Tuesday Aug 13th :) I am dying just waiting that long... But with that strong of a number you have, no need to stress!

August- can't wait to hear from you! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Starlight-Yes my next beta is Tuesday Aug 13th :) I am dying just waiting that long... But with that strong of a number you have, no need to stress!
> 
> August- can't wait to hear from you! :)

My next scan is Tuesday the 13th too! 


FX for both of us :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Yay!!! Congratulations Straight!! That's a strong beta..glad everything is going well!!:happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Such great news on the thread! So happy for you starlight!!

AFM/ had my nuchal screening test today and everything looks great. The doctor isn't 100% certain but he says he thinks its a boy and a girl! He showed us baby a which obviously had something in between his legs and showed me baby b and she had nothing like baby a!!! So cool. My heart is happy! <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Such great news on the thread! So happy for you starlight!!
> 
> AFM/ had my nuchal screening test today and everything looks great. The doctor isn't 100% certain but he says he thinks its a boy and a girl! He showed us baby a which obviously had something in between his legs and showed me baby b and she had nothing like baby a!!! So cool. My heart is happy! <3

oh how exciting!! Congrats :) :happydance:


----------



## mission_mommy

wowww Bma..that is soo awesome:happydance: ...hope thats true so that you have one of each!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Starlight ~ Congrats on your beta! That's a fantastic number! By 8 weeks you'll be able to see the baby (babies) and their heartbeats :hugs: So exciting!!!! :yipee:

BMA ~ your ultrasound sounds amazing!!!!! I so hope you have a boy/girl :hugs:

As for me ~ my scan went great! All three babies are doing well. They are measuring 10 weeks which is what I should be tomorrow. My official due date is March 5th (my 26th birthday)... All babies measure about the same and the heart beats were amazing! I go back next Friday in which I'll be getting discharged to my primary obgyn, I already scheduled an appointment for the same date :yipee: :wohoo: On the other hand, my blood pressure and sugar drops drastically throughout the day. Dr. thinks I need to eat more! But it's so hard to eat when everything seems so gross... I'm a picky eater and now that I'm pregnant Im finding it very hard to find something to eat. This morning I almost passed out making breakfast. I had to yell for my husband as I sat on the kitchen floor, so that he could make me a quick bowl of cereal --- thats how weak I was. Craziness!


----------



## mmbelle87

Bma- how exciting!! One of each would be so much fun! :)

August- YAY! I bet it was so fun to see all three doing good! And what a fun due date, same as your birthday :) I am turning 26 in a couple months too! :hugs:

This is so much fun hearing about all these successes!! I'm excited for each and everyone of you! :happydance:


----------



## scerena

Brilliant news *bma* how exciting having one of each :happydance:

*august* congrats on your scan glad all is well with the babies :)


----------



## Starlight2012

mmbelle, how are you feeling? your next beta is in less than a week, how exciting! I am counting the days until our next appt/us, lol

brandy, you must be looking forward to your scan next week, woot woot!

thanks mission :) how are you??

thanks bma! ohhh how wonderful that about the b/g twins, congratulations!!!!

august- thanks! yes DH and I cannot wait to hear the heartbeat, just need to make it safely to 8 weeks! that is fantastic that the triplets are doing well and they have the same due date as your bday, what a great present :) hope your stomach settles down soon so that you can keep some food down!

scerena, how are you doing? :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Starlight2012 said:


> mmbelle, how are you feeling? your next beta is in less than a week, how exciting! I am counting the days until our next appt/us, lol
> 
> brandy, you must be looking forward to your scan next week, woot woot!
> 
> thanks mission :) how are you??
> 
> thanks bma! ohhh how wonderful that about the b/g twins, congratulations!!!!
> 
> august- thanks! yes DH and I cannot wait to hear the heartbeat, just need to make it safely to 8 weeks! that is fantastic that the triplets are doing well and they have the same due date as your bday, what a great present :) hope your stomach settles down soon so that you can keep some food down!
> 
> scerena, how are you doing? :)

Yes very anxious. The worry never ends. I will be 7 weeks at the next scan.


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> Starlight ~ Congrats on your beta! That's a fantastic number! By 8 weeks you'll be able to see the baby (babies) and their heartbeats :hugs: So exciting!!!! :yipee:
> 
> BMA ~ your ultrasound sounds amazing!!!!! I so hope you have a boy/girl :hugs:
> 
> As for me ~ my scan went great! All three babies are doing well. They are measuring 10 weeks which is what I should be tomorrow. My official due date is March 5th (my 26th birthday)... All babies measure about the same and the heart beats were amazing! I go back next Friday in which I'll be getting discharged to my primary obgyn, I already scheduled an appointment for the same date :yipee: :wohoo: On the other hand, my blood pressure and sugar drops drastically throughout the day. Dr. thinks I need to eat more! But it's so hard to eat when everything seems so gross... I'm a picky eater and now that I'm pregnant Im finding it very hard to find something to eat. This morning I almost passed out making breakfast. I had to yell for my husband as I sat on the kitchen floor, so that he could make me a quick bowl of cereal --- thats how weak I was. Craziness!


August- find some protein bars you like. I really like the cliff bars. They don't have that weird taste most protein bars have. 
And I was drinking a protein shake as well, because food was repulsive to me. I would eat plain butter biscuits from chik fil a. Need that protein though. I so hope you get better. I found that eating a protein bar in bed made all the difference. Crackers were too try for my throat. 

I'm having a huge aversion to meat and poultry. I can not fathom biting in to chicken or meat. This is making it so hard to eat. I can eat Taco Bell or jack in the box because their meat is practically mush and when I think about that I want to gag as well! :wacko: it's tough but it will get better.


----------



## Bma11

Ohhh I just tried peanut butter on a saltine... Not too shabby :)


----------



## scerena

*Bma* I could not eat meat and only recently have but still can't eat chicken!!!

*starlight* I'm doing good thanks :) finding out baby's gender next friday :) love your ticker :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- it's so hard. Yuck... I can make myself gag thinking about it. It's amazing how are babies can still thrive. I need to pop on over to your pregnancy journal. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

scerena said:


> *Bma* I could not eat meat and only recently have but still can't eat chicken!!!
> 
> *starlight* I'm doing good thanks :) finding out baby's gender next friday :) love your ticker :happydance:

So exciting. I am requesting 10week genetic blood tests to see if they will do it. Spose to tell the sex. I wonder if it works for twins though


----------



## scerena

*Bma* crazy isn't it! I'm the same I tried taking a bite of chicken the other day and oh gosh I was gagging :haha: I try to eat like yoghurts, nuts etc to try get at least some protein in my diet! I'm wondering wether protein shakes are any good? Oh drinks them (gym fanatic)!
Sorry I haven't been on your journal either- I find it so hard to keep up with all the threads and journals I follow :dohh:

*brandy* we don't have that blood test here :( it's so great that you can do that :) the earliest we have are private gender scans at 16wks... Fx'd you can have the test with twins :)


----------



## Bma11

Brandy- it doesn't. I've already tried , I even thought maybe they could still do it and I'd know the Sex of one of them but nope... Doesn't work with twins. I did do the nuchal translucency test and he could tell the sex obviously not 100% but when baby a had something between his legs that baby b did not it was obvious! 

I did however participate in a study for the blood test in twins. Basically I have 4 vials of blood and DH gave 1. They send it in and do whatever and then when my babies are born I have to swab their cheeks and send it in. So hopefully in the future these blood tests will work for twins.


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- it's very hard to keep up. I get people mixed up too :dohh: 
But the protein drinks I bought where good but then they made me grossed out because it left a film in my mouth. DH really likes them so he can have them.,, maybe later on in pregnancy I want be so picky and can drink them!


----------



## Starlight2012

brandy--hopefully the time flies and you'll be out of your 1st tri soon. tough to be worried all the time! 

bma--peanut butter on saltines sounds like a good one. i haven't felt the nausea yet, but will keep that one in my back pocket for later :)

scerena--how exciting you are finding out the gender next friday!!! woohoo! hehe, glad you enjoy the ticker, i could't help myself and put it in yesterday even though it may be a bit early...

afm, i just got a call to find out that our u/s and doctor appt have been moved up to Aug 26, yay! will be 7 weeks then. so that is one less week of waiting hehe :) can't wait!!!


----------



## scerena

*bma* yes I might give them a try, I have started eating a bit of meat though like gammon and pork I hope I can eat more meats soon :)

*starlight* brilliant news you have a week less to wait :happydance: I love tickers following how big baby is :)


----------



## Starlight2012

scerena, hehe yes, i love the tickers too. Yours is the size of an orange now!!! when is it that you started to feel the morning sickness/nausea?


----------



## scerena

*starlight* I know they get big quick :) um I really can't remember I would guess around 6 weeks I think, not everyone gets it hopefully you will be lucky and not get it :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Brandy- it doesn't. I've already tried , I even thought maybe they could still do it and I'd know the Sex of one of them but nope... Doesn't work with twins. I did do the nuchal translucency test and he could tell the sex obviously not 100% but when baby a had something between his legs that baby b did not it was obvious!
> 
> I did however participate in a study for the blood test in twins. Basically I have 4 vials of blood and DH gave 1. They send it in and do whatever and then when my babies are born I have to swab their cheeks and send it in. So hopefully in the future these blood tests will work for twins.

Oh I would like to be in that test to help! Do you have information on it or was it just from your specific doctors?


----------



## Bma11

In don't have info. They just asked me to be a part of the study when I got there.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh my goodness! This thread has blown up with :bfp:!!! :happydance:
Congrats *Brandy*, *Starlight* and *mbelle*!!! :happydance:
What a lucky thread! :dance:

AFM, My MC messed up my cycle and I had a way delayed ovulation so I'm still waiting for the :witch: to show so that I can get to stimming! I just started Lupron injections again last Friday so here we go again. I had an appointment with an endocrinologist about my auto-immune issues and I have had so much blood drawn and so many tests done I feel like a human blood bank! Still waiting to hear back about the hashimotos and hypothyroid results but for now we proceed as normal for another IVF. Hopefully this one sticks! 

How is everyone else?* Mission *are you stimming yet?


----------



## mmbelle87

Babydreamer- I hope the AF shows soon! You and mission will be close on your schedules! This really is a lucky thread, hoping you get your :baby: this time around! :) 

Starlight- still feeling good! Boobs are a little tender but that's all! Yay for your scan being moved up!! So exciting! I can't wait for my next Beta on Tuesday, hoping everything still looks good!

We told our siblings and parents last night, everyone is so excited! My dad started crying it was so sweet, and he NEVER cries. Lol still early but they all knew that we knew if it had worked or not so we decided just to tell them :) 

I hope everyone else is doing good! :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Ok..so my last scan was on Friday and my lining grew from 5 to 8mm...my Re was really happy and said that after the next lining check she might schedule the transfer...am so excited its happening sooner.
Am on a vacation so unable to keep up with bnb.
Baby dreamer_ I am doing an fet hun so no stimmimg..am glad you are starting: hugs:

: hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> Ok..so my last scan was on Friday and my lining grew from 5 to 8mm...my Re was really happy and said that after the next lining check she might schedule the transfer...am so excited its happening sooner.
> Am on a vacation so unable to keep up with bnb.
> Baby dreamer_ I am doing an fet hun so no stimmimg..am glad you are starting: hugs:
> 
> : hugs: to everyone!!!

I totally forgot you're doing FET! Yay for an earlier transfer Hun!! So excited for you :).

AFM, the :witch: finally came on Saturday!! :happydance: I go in on Thursday for a scan and hopefully start stimming soon!! I also made an appointment for my very first acupuncture session today! :happydance:
Positive thoughts for this cycle!! :winkwink:

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well in your first trimesters! :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> mission_mommy said:
> 
> 
> Ok..so my last scan was on Friday and my lining grew from 5 to 8mm...my Re was really happy and said that after the next lining check she might schedule the transfer...am so excited its happening sooner.
> Am on a vacation so unable to keep up with bnb.
> Baby dreamer_ I am doing an fet hun so no stimmimg..am glad you are starting: hugs:
> 
> : hugs: to everyone!!!
> 
> I totally forgot you're doing FET! Yay for an earlier transfer Hun!! So excited for you :).
> 
> AFM, the :witch: finally came on Saturday!! :happydance: I go in on Thursday for a scan and hopefully start stimming soon!! I also made an appointment for my very first acupuncture session today! :happydance:
> Positive thoughts for this cycle!! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well in your first trimesters! :flower:Click to expand...

Congrats! It's the only time us girls are the board are begging for AF to show lol


----------



## mission_mommy

1babydreamer said:


> mission_mommy said:
> 
> 
> Ok..so my last scan was on Friday and my lining grew from 5 to 8mm...my Re was really happy and said that after the next lining check she might schedule the transfer...am so excited its happening sooner.
> Am on a vacation so unable to keep up with bnb.
> Baby dreamer_ I am doing an fet hun so no stimmimg..am glad you are starting: hugs:
> 
> : hugs: to everyone!!!
> 
> I totally forgot you're doing FET! Yay for an earlier transfer Hun!! So excited for you :).
> 
> AFM, the :witch: finally came on Saturday!! :happydance: I go in on Thursday for a scan and hopefully start stimming soon!! I also made an appointment for my very first acupuncture session today! :happydance:
> Positive thoughts for this cycle!! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well in your first trimesters! :flower:Click to expand...

Hey sweety...so glad that you will be stimmimg soon.can't believe its almost there.. hope we both get our bfp s. Can't wait for you to start. :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

Babydreamer and mission mommy, so excited for you both!! :) :) fX for your BFPs soon!


----------



## mmbelle87

Hello everyone!!

Yay mission and babydreamer! Things are starting to move along for you both!! :) I also can't wait for your BFP's!! 

AFM- had my second Beta today- 3,648!! :happy dance: and my first ultrasound is aug 26th at 8:45 am!! So excited! :)


----------



## Starlight2012

yay that is super exciting mmbelle!!! that's a fantastic 2nd beta :) and your first u/s is on the same day as me, I have mine on aug 26 at 2pm. we are twins!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:


Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d


I have never been so relieved. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


----------



## mmbelle87

Awesome Brandy!! So glad they are healthy and doing well! :) I can't wait to see my baby(ies), I bet it is the best feeling EVER! 

Starlight- I just called my clinic and changed my appt cause my DH couldn't make it on the 26th and he really wants to be there so now it's the 23rd at 1:30!! I am excited for both of us to finally see what's going on in there! :) how have you been feeling?


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Awesome Brandy!! So glad they are healthy and doing well! :) I can't wait to see my baby(ies), I bet it is the best feeling EVER!
> 
> Starlight- I just called my clinic and changed my appt cause my DH couldn't make it on the 26th and he really wants to be there so now it's the 23rd at 1:30!! I am excited for both of us to finally see what's going on in there! :) how have you been feeling?

Congrats on such a great beta!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey Everyone..:flower:
Had my second lining check. It is a 9mm now .They said its a good lining for transfer so they might schedule it after a week if my estrogen is atleast a 100. Waiting to hear from my nurse . Am so nervous.

Girls what was your lining when you had the transfer??? 

mmbelle and starlight-Thank you !!! i hope too that i add to the bfps of this thread...:hugs:

babydreamer- Hey Hun!!! when does your stimming start???


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Hey Everyone..:flower:
> Had my second lining check. It is a 9mm now .They said its a good lining for transfer so they might schedule it after a week if my estrogen is atleast a 100. Waiting to hear from my nurse . Am so nervous.
> 
> Girls what was your lining when you had the transfer???
> 
> mmbelle and starlight-Thank you !!! i hope too that i add to the bfps of this thread...:hugs:
> 
> babydreamer- Hey Hun!!! when does your stimming start???

Anything 9 or over is good :) It will increase over the next week as well. But you're fine with 9.


Mine was 15


----------



## augustluvers

Brandy ~ Congrats on the twins.... OMG this thread is full of multiples!

Starlight and Mmbelle ~ So excited about you up coming appointments! Its great seeing the babies no matter how tiny they may be...

As for me ~ My appetite is coming back but I'm still having some trouble finding stuff to eat. Today I wanted yellow Spanish rice for lunch but ended up eating something else and now I just feel sick! Its horrible.... I'm hungry all the time!


----------



## mission_mommy

* brandy_* thank you!!I have a few more days of estrace so I guess it would increase a little more...am nervous about every little thing..what you said was re assuring!!!:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Brandy ~ Congrats on the twins.... OMG this thread is full of multiples!
> 
> Starlight and Mmbelle ~ So excited about you up coming appointments! Its great seeing the babies no matter how tiny they may be...
> 
> As for me ~ My appetite is coming back but I'm still having some trouble finding stuff to eat. Today I wanted yellow Spanish rice for lunch but ended up eating something else and now I just feel sick! Its horrible.... I'm hungry all the time!

Hey August! When is your next scan?


----------



## mission_mommy

* brandy_* thank you!!I have a few more days of estrace so I guess it would increase a little more...am nervous about every little thing..what you said was re assuring!!!:hugs:


----------



## scerena

*mission* hopefully a matter of days for you :hugs: can't wait I'm excited for you!!!

*brandy* I am so glad to hear that you had a really good scan and both babies are doing well :)

*mmbelle* great beta looking forward to your scan :)

*starlight* you and mmbelles really are twins :) looking forward to hearing all about your scan :)

*bma* I hope that both you and the babies are well???

*august* How are you feelng Hun? Must be hard work carrying 3 babies?? 

*1babydreamer* sending positive vibes your way and I have everything crossed for you that this is your cycle :hugs:

*I find out the gender of my baby tomorrow I'm so excited I wish it was today!!!*


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- yes, we are all doing very well! 

I'm excited for you to find out the sex. I love being able to say my boy and my girl ! <3 and call them by their names ... So much fun


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun :hugs: I'm so excited!!! You're so lucky to have one of each :) I have no guess as to what gender my baby is!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

scerena said:


> Thanks Hun :hugs: I'm so excited!!! You're so lucky to have one of each :) I have no guess as to what gender my baby is!!!

Boy! Just guessing! How exciting


----------



## Starlight2012

brandy-amazing that the u/s went really well and that the babies are doing great, yay!!

mmbelle-that is so so exciting that you will have your u/s next Friday!! the days are passing way too slowly as I just want it to be the 26th already... :) 

mission-sounds like your lining is looking good. have my fingers crossed for you that you'll be able to do the transfer soon and that it will be successful!!

scerena-one more day till you find out the gender of the baby!!!! eeee,exciting!!

bma-must be so amazing to know the sex of your babies, yay!


----------



## mmbelle87

So I am freaking out bawling my eyes out right now. I just had to leave work cause I was leaking blood everywhere. It soaked through my dress, and my co-worker told me I needed to go to the bathroom. I ran in there and yep, blood everywhere. It's really watery blood but a lot of it. :( I think I'm miscarrying :( I called my dr and I have an U/S today at 2. I'm so sad right now. Why me?!! I don't have any cramps or pain yet but I guess I'll know more after the scan.


----------



## Bma11

Mmbelle- praying so very hard that you are NOT miscarrying! Please, please keep us updated ...

I just googled the time in Utah- it's 11. If that's Tru I can not believe your dr is making you wait until 2! They are a fertility clinic and could surely squeeze you in? What the heck? Sorry I'm just putting myself in your shoes, I'd tell them no I'm coming in now and want to be seen.


----------



## Bma11

I know of two other girls that are pregnant and had some bleeding. Everything checked out and they were put on bed rest for a couple of days.


----------



## scerena

*mmbelle* I am crossing literally everything for you Hun I really am :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*starlight & brandy* thank you ladies :hugs: and thanks for the guess brandy :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

mmbelle---i have everything crossed for you too that all is okay. so sorry that you are going through this :hugs: hope everything looks okay in the scan


----------



## augustluvers

bma ~ how early did you find out the gender of your babies? 

Scerena - I can't wait to know what you are having.... I'll guess girl for now ;) As for me - it's hard eating for all three babies :rofl:

Mission ~ You're getting closer and closer :hugs:

Brandy ~ My next scan is tomorrow (I'll be 11w1d)

as for me - Tomorrow I'll be getting discharged from the fertility center and then I have my first appointment with my Obgyn :happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

mmbelle ~ I'm praying for you... like Bma said, many people bleed. I did around 7weeks. I was told that no cramps or pains was a good thing. It went away after a week... I would call and make them see me earlier!


----------



## scerena

*august* thanks Hun :) I will update tomorrow :) must be hard eating for three babies bless ya!!!
Yay or getting discharged tomorrow to your OB :wohoo:


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> bma ~ how early did you find out the gender of your babies?
> 
> Scerena - I can't wait to know what you are having.... I'll guess girl for now ;) As for me - it's hard eating for all three babies :rofl:
> 
> Mission ~ You're getting closer and closer :hugs:
> 
> Brandy ~ My next scan is tomorrow (I'll be 11w1d)
> 
> as for me - Tomorrow I'll be getting discharged from the fertility center and then I have my first appointment with my Obgyn :happydance:


I was 12 weeks & 4 days! I did the nuchal translucency test and he was able to tell but it's not 100%... But I'm pretty sure that's what they are :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Praying your scan goes well and you just have a bleed that will pass shortly.

Thinking of you and waiting for an update!


----------



## mmbelle87

Thanks everyone, the scan didn't really give us any clear answers. We saw a tiny tiny sac, by my dr said it was smaller than she'd like it was really low in my uterus... So they did bloodwork to test my hcg, progesterone and estrogen levels and she said she might get the results back today but if not she'll call me in the morning. So not really sure what to think at this point. Just have to wait and see I guess. By the way my husband called and tried to get us in sooner but my dr was in surgery so we got in at 1:30 instead of 2. We need all the prayers we can get at this point!!


----------



## Starlight2012

mmbelle, am thinking of you and hoping that all is okay. sorry that the scan was not able to confirm much. hope that you hear back really soon!


----------



## scerena

*mmbelle* so sorry to hear that you haven't got any clear answers :hugs: I hope that your blood work comes back ok and that you hear from them ASAP :hugs: I will be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Will keep you and the lo in my thoughts mm


----------



## Bma11

You got my prayers! Are they going to so another ultrasound soon? Like in a couple days or anything?


----------



## mission_mommy

*mmbelle-*Aww hunni..sorry to hear about the bleed.:hugs:
i pray and hope your little one is fine in there and its just a harmless bleed...waiting to hear the results of your tests...fx'd everything is fine !!:hugs::hugs:

*Afm-*next scan on sunday..hope my estradiol levels rise to the levels they want,...i wil know my transfer date on sunday .

*august-*yayyy! getting transfered to obgyn sounds great:hugs:!

*scerena-*excited to hear your baby's gender!!! :hugs:

*starlight-*thanks hun!

*babydreamer-*how r u. whats happening?

*bma, brandy and evryone else-*hey!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am suprised with triplets they arent keeping you longer August :) Thats great though.


Has the doctors given you a care plan? They have already informed me that I will be having a scan every 2-3 weeks. Hopefully you get to see your babies alot too!


----------



## 1babydreamer

*mmbelle* I am praying hard and sending out good thoughts to you! I'm sure everything is fine. Plenty of women bleed and go on to have normal pregnancies and healthy babies. My best friend bled with her last and she was really freaked out but she has a beautiful, healthy little girl now. :hugs:

*Mission*, I start stimming tonight!! I went into the doctor today and my lining looks good and so we start the gonal f and menopur along with the Lupron tonight! :happydance: My stomach is already bruised from the Lupron so it's going to be fun finding places to stick more needles but I'm just happy we are moving along now! I've been a bit down lately and not as optimistic this time around but hopefully that will change soon. 
I'm excited for you, you're getting close to transfer!! I will be sending you massive amounts of :dust: and crossing all my fingers and toes for you that you get your :bfp:!! Do you know yet how many you're putting back?

*Starlight*, and *Brandy*, so happy for you girls!! And *Bma*, yay for going to the OBGYN!! I can't wait to hopefully join you girls soon!!

*Scerena*, how exciting!! I guess boy too :winkwink:

To anyone I missed :hi:


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi ladies,

Thank you to all of you for your kind words and support! My dr called and said my hcg rose from 3648 which was 2 days ago to 6400 today. So she is optimistic, my estrogen looked good but my progesterone was low so I have to do the PIO again starting tonight instead of the crinone. She gave me a PIO that is in a different oil so it's not as thick. Hopefully I can handle this one. I will do anything for a healthy baby tho! So as of now no miscarriage! I got back in a week for another ultrasound, hoping we can see more! Fx! 

Scerena- my guess is girl!! :)

August- I can't even imagine eating for 3 babies! That would be really hard!

Babydreamer- yay for stimming!! How exciting!! :) 

Mission, brandy, Bma, starlight- hope you are all doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Baby- Thats so awesome that you're stimming!

MM- That is great to hear that the betas were increasing. Low progesterone is correctable. Did they put you on bed rest or anything till this passes?


----------



## mmbelle87

No not bed rest, just no exercise and nothing up the vag!! But I have stopped bleeding so hopefully it stays that way :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> No not bed rest, just no exercise and nothing up the vag!! But I have stopped bleeding so hopefully it stays that way :)

I'm a sissy. I would do self imposed bed rest lol


----------



## Bma11

mmbelle87 said:


> No not bed rest, just no exercise and nothing up the vag!! But I have stopped bleeding so hopefully it stays that way :)

That's a really good sign! I'm soooo happy for you. I just can't believe they are making you wait another week and no bed rest. I'm a little impatient, so there's that. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. T

Were any of you on the bcp for your cycle? I have a question. I stopped the bcp on Monday and started stims in Friday. I started spotting on Friday after first shot and now Saturday morning it seems like AF is here. I haven't heard back from the clinic yet. I have been looking all over the web and some ppl say it's normal and some not. I am totally confused.


----------



## Bma11

I was, but when I got off BCP I spotted only for a couple days and that was it.... So I'm not much help. But I don't think it is a big deal. I remember when I was doing my Clomis and IUI cycles I would start the clomid on day 3 of my period. I can't remember how it was when I did injectables with IUI. But it seems reasonable! 

Let us know what they say.


----------



## Mrs. T

Thank you!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrs. T said:


> Were any of you on the bcp for your cycle? I have a question. I stopped the bcp on Monday and started stims in Friday. I started spotting on Friday after first shot and now Saturday morning it seems like AF is here. I haven't heard back from the clinic yet. I have been looking all over the web and some ppl say it's normal and some not. I am totally confused.

I had almost a full flow once I stopped the BCP... it started 3 days after the BCP stopped.

I told doctor and all was fine. they had me keep stimming throught it.


----------



## Mrs. T

Great to hear!


----------



## Mrs. T

Nurse just called and was like, oh that is totally normal to bleed when you stop the pill! 

A warning would've been nice!


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies just a quick update we are having a girl :)

I hope everyone is doing okay? I will read back later today as I'm out at the mo :)


----------



## mission_mommy

*mmbelle-*yay! am soo glad that everything is fine !Wish u have no scares going further!!:hugs:

*scerena-*A girl sounds amazing...so happy for u:hugs:

*babydreamer-*Thank u hun!:hugs:i am so happy u started. I am almost a week away from transfer.Hoping everything goes well.
we have thought of transfering two..i love to have twins!

Hope everyone else is doing fine:hugs:

i have my scan tomorow and hopefully wil get a date of transfer too!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

so, I came back from my scan and it dint go as well as I thought it would.
My lining was a 10mm which they said was great but it was a type 2.. they said they preferred a type 1 or triple layered lining but type 2 was ok!!! IF estradiol is good then the transfer would be in a week !Now I am scared because type 2 is not as good :cry:....does anyone have any idea about this????

Googled a bit and found many women having bfps without the triple layered lining..they say thickness matters.. don't know what to think...:shrug:


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> so, I came back from my scan and it dint go as well as I thought it would.
> My lining was a 10mm which they said was great but it was a type 2.. they said they preferred a type 1 or triple layered lining but type 2 was ok!!! IF estradiol is good then the transfer would be in a week !Now I am scared because type 2 is not as good :cry:....does anyone have any idea about this????
> 
> Googled a bit and found many women having bfps without the triple layered lining..they say thickness matters.. don't know what to think...:shrug:

Gosh I don't know! I guess I never really got my actual number last time, I just took the doctor at his word that everything was all good! How awful for them to instill that kind of doubt! Try not to worry too much though as I'm sure they wouldn't go through with the transfer if they didn't think it was a good idea. :hugs: And in a weeks time couldn't your lining get thicker still?


----------



## 1babydreamer

*Scerena*, Congrats!!! A girl!! :pink: How exciting! It will be so fun to shop for a little girl. :winkwink:


----------



## mmbelle87

Congrats Scerena!! A little girl will be so fun to dress! :)

Mission- my dr never told me lining numbers either, just said yep looks good so I trusted it. Try not to stress about it too much like babydreamer said they wouldn't go through with it if they didn't think you had a good percentage of it working! :) yay, transfer is so soon!!

AFM- no more bleeding just that one day, and my dr called me this weekend to check on me and we discussed more about how it could be from the crinone cause I was doing it 3 times a day so it could have irritated things. So now I do crinone 2 times a day and an IM PIO shot every night as well as an estrogen shot every tues & fri. I don't do well with the PIO I am already so sore after 3 days of it... Can barely walk. But it's hopefully only for 3 more weeks so I'm trying to be strong! Anything to get this baby here safe!! This week I have another ultrasound Fri, hopefully we can see more this time!!

Hello to everyone else!! Hope you all had a good weekend, and are feeling well!!


----------



## mission_mommy

*babydreamer-*Hey ! I wish they dint tell me too. When my doctor does it she doesn't tell much..this was a nurse and she was like ...it doesn't look so good but I have to show the pictures to the doctor...what the heckk!! And we got a call to continue the estrace for 2 days and go back tomorrow...luckily my doc is doing the scan tomorrow so i'l have al my questions answered!!
Aargh!! can anything ever go smoothly ???

*mmbelle-*Am glad things are going good...sorry about the pio..am going to start that soon hopefully...so both of us can complain about it to each other :hugs:
I hope too that its nothing to worry about hun!

:hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## scerena

Thank you ladies :hugs:

*mission* like the other ladies said you have another week so I have everything crossed that your lining wipes right where they need it :hugs:

*mmbelle* gl for your scan on Friday I am glad that the bleeding stopped :hugs: 

*1babydreamer* I hope that you're doing okay Hun? :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

MM are you doing the shots in your thighs? I didn't have any pain issues when I did them but I got to do them in the upper quadrant of my butt where the muscle is :) You should ask.


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- no they are in my butt. It forms like a rock hard ball, and I've tried all the tips and tricks like massage, warming the PIO, etc. I don't know why I have such a hard time with them while others seem to be fine!! :/


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Brandy- no they are in my butt. It forms like a rock hard ball, and I've tried all the tips and tricks like massage, warming the PIO, etc. I don't know why I have such a hard time with them while others seem to be fine!! :/

Ouch well that sucks! I am sorry :flower: You're right though having a h&h LO will make it worth it


----------



## mission_mommy

so, i just came back from the clinic. Thank God! the scan went well..The RE did the scan and said that the lining looked good to her:thumbup:
I am so relieved!!
I wil be set up for transfer today and will get a cal in the evening with the instructions for PIO. Thank u girls for your kind words of support!!

*scerena-*Thank u Hun!:hugs: I hope the rest goes smoothly!


----------



## Starlight2012

mission - so happy to hear that your lining looks good and that you are getting set up for the transfer!!! yay!

mmbelle - oh sorry to hear the PIO is not treating you well...the things that we do for our future LOs, right? :) happy to hear that you're doing better and can't wait to hear about your scan this Friday!!

scerena - a baby girl!!!! contgrats, that is so so exciting :hugs:

hope all the rest of you ladies are doing great :)

AFM, 6 more days until my first scan...just willing the week to fly by!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

mmbelle87 said:


> Brandy- no they are in my butt. It forms like a rock hard ball, and I've tried all the tips and tricks like massage, warming the PIO, etc. I don't know why I have such a hard time with them while others seem to be fine!! :/

I had a really hard time too... I had to give the injection and then walk around for 10-15 minutes to get the muscle moving and then I would put an ice pack on the injection site while I slept - that helped a little. by the end of 2 weeks I couldn't even walk!


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> mmbelle87 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy- no they are in my butt. It forms like a rock hard ball, and I've tried all the tips and tricks like massage, warming the PIO, etc. I don't know why I have such a hard time with them while others seem to be fine!! :/
> 
> I had a really hard time too... I had to give the injection and then walk around for 10-15 minutes to get the muscle moving and then I would put an ice pack on the injection site while I slept - that helped a little. by the end of 2 weeks I couldn't even walk!Click to expand...

How are those lil triplets doing August? How are you feeling?


----------



## mission_mommy

i got my transfer date. Its on the 27th...7 days to go!!!:yipee:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> i got my transfer date. Its on the 27th...7 days to go!!!:yipee:

YAY!! You will be PUPO soon :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. T

To the ladies with the BFPs:
1. Did you bed rest after transfer? 
2. How long did you bed rest?
3. Did you do anything else during the first couple days after transfer (ie: pineapple core, keep feet warm, watch a funny movie, etc)?
4. Any other advice?


----------



## Bma11

Mrs T- 

I was on bed rest for three days starting the day of transfer. Got up to shower and eat

I watched funny DVDs. 

My first meal after transfer was macaroni and cheese. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was told to return to normal activities. I didn't take anything extra. I had ohss bad so I wasn't running around much anyway for 4 days


----------



## scerena

*mission* fantastic news I am so happy for you :wohoo:

*starlight & mmbelle* fx'd the next few days hurry along so that your scans get here ASAP :)

*mrsT* no bed rest here I was told to resume normal activities, I too had ohss so I wasn't up running around either but I was doing normal things... 
I kept my feet warm and drank fresh pineapple juice :) I also slept on my left side as if I was already pregnant :)

*august, bma, brandy* I hope that you and all your babies are doing well???

:hi: to anyone I missed I'm on my phone :dohh:


----------



## mmbelle87

Mrs T- I was on strict bedrest for 3 days starting day of transfer, I was so sore from PIO shots I didn't mind laying around :) I watched funny movies, ate Mac and cheese for my first meal after, and drank lots of Gatorade. 

August- I'll have to try sleeping with ice on it! Thanks for the tip :hugs:

Mission- YAY, so soon!! Crossing everything for you :)

Starlight- any more preggo symptoms? I feel like I don't have very many, and I wish I did so I wouldn't worry as much!! Can't wait for our scans!! 

Thanks Scerena!! Did you buy things for your little girl yet?! :)

:hello: to everyone else!! :)


----------



## Starlight2012

Mrs. T - after the transfer, our doctor advised to rest a bit but mainly resume normal activities. Transfer was done at 9am, and later that afternoon, I went on a girls trip for the weekend (one of my best friends was getting married so felt bad about getting out of this since we didn't tell anyone about IVF!). It did help to keep my distracted though :)

mmbelle - no major symptoms!! just sore breasts and very tired, but I keep looking out for nausea/morning sickness and disappointed that I don't have that, haha, silly, I know!! can't wait to hear about your scan on Friday :) :) :)

mission--so excited for you, next week will be here in no time!!

scerena - can't believe you're 17 weeks already!!!

hope everyone else is doing wonderful!!


----------



## mission_mommy

*Brandy,scerena,mmbelle ,starlight-*Thank u so much!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Have my first appt tomorrow with the OB that will be delivering the twins!

I had one picked but with her lack of twin exposure and how busy she is I opted for someone else my FS recommended. I meet him tomorrow hope I like him or I will have to find another one very quickly!


----------



## scerena

*mmbelle* YES!!! I can't so buying clothes lol! We have a lovely pink Moses basket too :) 
2 days until your U/S how exciting :)

*starlight* I know right it has gone so quickly!!! I really can't wait to meet her :)
Hope you're doing okay and feeling okay??? Any MS?

*brandy* gl tomorrow I hope you like your new OB :)


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- etsy will be the death of me. Wayyyy too many cute girl clothes.


----------



## augustluvers

Hey everyone :hi:

Mmbelle ~ I didn't get any symptoms until 9weeks! And when the morning sickness came it came like a flood... I'm only now starting to feel a little better. 

MrsT ~ I was told no bed rest but I did anyway. I was in bed the day of transfer and five days later! :wacko: I got up and let the dogs out, cook eat, shower and in the evenings my husband would take me out for dinner or desert. I just took it very easy meaning I did not go to work LOL 

As for me ~ Tomorrow is my first appointment with the specialist (high risk doctor). I'm having the NT / Sequential Screening done tomorrow during this appointment. I'll be 12w2days tomorrow. My next regular obgyn appointment isn't until Sept 16th and I'll be 16 weeks so I hope they can tell me the genders then. I'm dying to know what these babies are! Well... dh and I decided on cloth diapers! I know it'll be hard work but it will be more economical for us especially with 3 babies! Pampers would cost us $6000 for only 2 years!!!! I live on ebay and esty looking and researching the cloth diapers and makers :rofl:


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Hey everyone :hi:
> 
> Mmbelle ~ I didn't get any symptoms until 9weeks! And when the morning sickness came it came like a flood... I'm only now starting to feel a little better.
> 
> MrsT ~ I was told no bed rest but I did anyway. I was in bed the day of transfer and five days later! :wacko: I got up and let the dogs out, cook eat, shower and in the evenings my husband would take me out for dinner or desert. I just took it very easy meaning I did not go to work LOL
> 
> As for me ~ Tomorrow is my first appointment with the specialist (high risk doctor). I'm having the NT / Sequential Screening done tomorrow during this appointment. I'll be 12w2days tomorrow. My next regular obgyn appointment isn't until Sept 16th and I'll be 16 weeks so I hope they can tell me the genders then. I'm dying to know what these babies are! Well... dh and I decided on cloth diapers! I know it'll be hard work but it will be more economical for us especially with 3 babies! Pampers would cost us $6000 for only 2 years!!!! I live on ebay and esty looking and researching the cloth diapers and makers :rofl:

Great to hear from you August so happy everything has went so well for you. Yes the cost of the multiples is going to add up quickly anywhere you can save a dollar or 2 is a good thing :) 

We realized that quickly when we made out wishlist and gift registry for our family that was asking .... putting quantity of 2 really starts to add up so I couldnt imagine 3 LOL


----------



## Bma11

augustluvers said:


> Hey everyone :hi:
> 
> Mmbelle ~ I didn't get any symptoms until 9weeks! And when the morning sickness came it came like a flood... I'm only now starting to feel a little better.
> 
> MrsT ~ I was told no bed rest but I did anyway. I was in bed the day of transfer and five days later! :wacko: I got up and let the dogs out, cook eat, shower and in the evenings my husband would take me out for dinner or desert. I just took it very easy meaning I did not go to work LOL
> 
> As for me ~ Tomorrow is my first appointment with the specialist (high risk doctor). I'm having the NT / Sequential Screening done tomorrow during this appointment. I'll be 12w2days tomorrow. My next regular obgyn appointment isn't until Sept 16th and I'll be 16 weeks so I hope they can tell me the genders then. I'm dying to know what these babies are! Well... dh and I decided on cloth diapers! I know it'll be hard work but it will be more economical for us especially with 3 babies! Pampers would cost us $6000 for only 2 years!!!! I live on ebay and esty looking and researching the cloth diapers and makers :rofl:


When you go for the nuchal translucency test ask the doctor if he can tell the sexes to let you know. That's what I did. I know it's not a 100% for sure but it's still fun to know what they think and after all they are high risk drs who have been doing this for a long time and have really good equipment!! 

Let me know what you find on cloth diapers. I've been looking as well. Not sure what ill do, but ill have a stash of pampers just in case! :wacko:

I'm so happy for you August!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am worried because I am having twins they cant really do the blood test screening the materniti and t21 whatever... so I guess it will be an amnio test on each baby? 

Is there any other options that anyone is aware of thats ok for twins? I see the doctor on the 3rd and will ask him as well but of course I have to know everything ahead of time lol


----------



## Bma11

~Brandy~ said:


> I am worried because I am having twins they cant really do the blood test screening the materniti and t21 whatever... so I guess it will be an amnio test on each baby?
> 
> Is there any other options that anyone is aware of thats ok for twins? I see the doctor on the 3rd and will ask him as well but of course I have to know everything ahead of time lol

Brandy- I did the nuchal translucency that checks the thickness of the back if their necks for downs and then they did a finger prick test. It will tell you the percent. And the. If you get a positive then you have your choice of amniocentesis or cvs I believe.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I am worried because I am having twins they cant really do the blood test screening the materniti and t21 whatever... so I guess it will be an amnio test on each baby?
> 
> Is there any other options that anyone is aware of thats ok for twins? I see the doctor on the 3rd and will ask him as well but of course I have to know everything ahead of time lol
> 
> Brandy- I did the nuchal translucency that checks the thickness of the back if their necks for downs and then they did a finger prick test. It will tell you the percent. And the. If you get a positive then you have your choice of amniocentesis or cvs I believe.Click to expand...

Thanks I dont want to have to do the amnio if it can be avoided thats for sure.


----------



## mmbelle87

August- yeah I feel "lucky" in a way I don't have them yet but I want them so I know I'm pregnant ha ha... Weird I know! Cloth diapering is a good idea with 3!! Just lots of washing :) I hope you can get your dr to tell you if he can see genders!! How exciting!

Brandy- did you go to your OB appt yet? Let us know how it went!

AFM- tomorrow is my scan! I am so nervous/excited! We better see a heartbeat cause I can't take the anxiety anymore! I just want clear answers of what's going on in there :) 

This might be TMI, but have any of you done crinone before? I am getting a rash down there from all the moisture/constant leaking from it. And it hurts!! Just wondering if anyone else had problems with it? I am going to ask my dr tomorrow if that's normal...


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> August- yeah I feel "lucky" in a way I don't have them yet but I want them so I know I'm pregnant ha ha... Weird I know! Cloth diapering is a good idea with 3!! Just lots of washing :) I hope you can get your dr to tell you if he can see genders!! How exciting!
> 
> Brandy- did you go to your OB appt yet? Let us know how it went!
> 
> AFM- tomorrow is my scan! I am so nervous/excited! We better see a heartbeat cause I can't take the anxiety anymore! I just want clear answers of what's going on in there :)
> 
> This might be TMI, but have any of you done crinone before? I am getting a rash down there from all the moisture/constant leaking from it. And it hurts!! Just wondering if anyone else had problems with it? I am going to ask my dr tomorrow if that's normal...

I am on it and yes it makes my skin very irritated. The doctor reduced the amount of times per day I use it. I actually had to use desitin to clear up a rash :( 

AFM- I met my OB and I liked him. His nurse was lovely although I am super excited she appeared to be OVER THE MOON that she was going to be seeing someone with twins it was entertaining. The only sad part was I didn't get to hear the babies :( They said since I was only 8 weeks they didn't want to freak me out if they couldnt find their heartbeats they will wait till the next appt. We did a meet and greet and went over what I wanted for my delivery and where I wanted it. What I expected during my visits and etc. It was all great minus not hearing the babies hearts ... I am really sad about that :cry:


----------



## mission_mommy

ok, so am gearing up for my 1st PIO shot. Its a 1ml per day shot..most FET ers have 2ml per day dose..is my dose too less?? silly me...worrying about every little thing!!1

Also how many of you were given Valium..is it given on the day of transfer?i have no prescription for it yet...is it fine to do transfer without it?

Also my nurse told they will be giving a suppository to be used on the day of transfer....any idea what that one would be for?????


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi mission! Totally understandable to be worried but I am sure your doctor is taking care of you :) hope your PIO shot went ok. On the day before and day of the transfer, my doctor gave me lorazepam to keep me calm, not sure if this is the norm? Then on day of transfer and every day after that, I use progesterone suppositories three times a day but you are on PiO so may be different for you, am excited for your transfer, it is so soon!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank u hun...well my first pio shot went really well..i am sitting on a heating pad right now!!!:haha:

i am excited ..4 more days to go..but am scared too!!


----------



## Starlight2012

Oh happy to hear your shot went well, you deserve to relax now!! What will you do this weekend to keep yourself distracted? I have my first u/s on the 26th so I think same day as your transfer :) will be a great day for us both :hugs:


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- sounds like your visit went great! I'm sorry you didn't get to hear the heartbeats, that is disappointing :( when is your next visit tho? Hopefully not too far away! And good to know about the crinone, I will need to go buy some desitin ASAP!! 

Mission- I started out with 2ml of PIO but now I do 1 ml and 2 progesterone suppositories a day. I'm sure they will test your levels and get you on the right dose if it even needs to be changed, but 1ml should be plenty :) also I was concerned about the Valium but they just have me one 30 minutes before the transfer at the dr office. Didn't have to pay for it, I guess they factor that into the thousands we already paid lol! YAY for a successful PIO shot, I hope they are a breeze for you :hugs:

Starlight & mission- 4 days ladies!! Big days for you both!! Excited for ya!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mission I was only on 1ML of PIO while I was on it :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Thanks You Ladies!!!:flower:
The shot went smoothly ..i massaged and put a heat pad too but it was so difficult to lie on that side..it was sore when i woke up too...plannin to take on the other side today.
*Starlight-*i have my transfer on the 27th ..gosh,so nervous..you must be soo excited about the scan...i hope it goes really well for you..i have scan on 26th too to check if evrything is alright for the transfer..so its a big day for me too!!Weekend plans are to relax with hubby ..nothing much!
*mmbelle-*thank you!i guess so too that the bloodwork on 26th will give them an idea of what dose is right for me!!
*Brandy-*Thank u..i read that it is a sufficient dose for fresh cycle..for fet it is usually higher..so i was worried...but i gues they know what they are doing!


----------



## mmbelle87

Ok ladies I had the most emotional/ roller coaster of a ride appointment today- so this is gonna be long, sorry! 
So we go to our ultrasound appt, and we go in the room, and in walks 2 ladies that are new, and had been in previous appts with us just watching and training. So immediately I think, "oh crap, 2 new people who don't know what they are doing." So we start the U/S and they are both silent for like 2 minutes! Finally one lady goes,"so there's the gestational sack, but there is nothing growing in there- you don't have a pregnancy." My DH and I were both in shock, and he asked like 3 times- so wait, there's no baby? There's no pregnancy? And she said, "yeah, there's no baby, no pregnancy, I'm so sorry. Our goal is to get you pregnant so let me take these pictures to the dr and we'll have him come back in and talk with you." So of course my DH and I both just start bawling... I was in pure shock, I feel pregnant, I've had really good feelings about this, I just couldn't believe it. So we are in the room crying as the dr walks in and says, "I'm sorry, from the pictures it looks like there's no baby growing in the sac, but let me do an ultrasound as well to check things out." So he starts and says, "ok, there's the empty gestational sac, a blood pool, and.... Oh wait there's another gestational sac! And there's the heartbeat!!" We were both like WHAT?! He asked how many embryos we transferred, we said 2. And he said, "yep it looks like you had twins but the placenta on one of the sacs pulled away and is leaking blood into your uterus. So the 2nd baby probably won't make it, but you have one healthy baby!!" And then we got to hear and see the heartbeat!!(117 bpm) :) it was so awesome! It was such a roller coaster going from no baby- to hearing we had twins- to one healthy baby! We both started bawling again from joy! We got pictures and he said the blood from the other sac will keep leaking for a little while, and so hopefully it doesnt disturb the healthy baby. So he told me to take it easy, no exercise, lifting things, or moving my pelvis too much. i am paranoid now so i am being super careful! So WOW such a crazy appt!! 

My next U/S is Sept. 3rd, hoping our baby is still going strong!


----------



## Bma11

Mmbelle- are you still at the fertility clinic? 
I'm so happy there's a baby in there :) good luck and my prayers are with you, DH and that sweet baby! 

My SIL had twins and then one vanished and she went on to have a healthy pregnancy! Think positive :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Ok ladies I had the most emotional/ roller coaster of a ride appointment today- so this is gonna be long, sorry!
> So we go to our ultrasound appt, and we go in the room, and in walks 2 ladies that are new, and had been in previous appts with us just watching and training. So immediately I think, "oh crap, 2 new people who don't know what they are doing." So we start the U/S and they are both silent for like 2 minutes! Finally one lady goes,"so there's the gestational sack, but there is nothing growing in there- you don't have a pregnancy." My DH and I were both in shock, and he asked like 3 times- so wait, there's no baby? There's no pregnancy? And she said, "yeah, there's no baby, no pregnancy, I'm so sorry. Our goal is to get you pregnant so let me take these pictures to the dr and we'll have him come back in and talk with you." So of course my DH and I both just start bawling... I was in pure shock, I feel pregnant, I've had really good feelings about this, I just couldn't believe it. So we are in the room crying as the dr walks in and says, "I'm sorry, from the pictures it looks like there's no baby growing in the sac, but let me do an ultrasound as well to check things out." So he starts and says, "ok, there's the empty gestational sac, a blood pool, and.... Oh wait there's another gestational sac! And there's the heartbeat!!" We were both like WHAT?! He asked how many embryos we transferred, we said 2. And he said, "yep it looks like you had twins but the placenta on one of the sacs pulled away and is leaking blood into your uterus. So the 2nd baby probably won't make it, but you have one healthy baby!!" And then we got to hear and see the heartbeat!!(117 bpm) :) it was so awesome! It was such a roller coaster going from no baby- to hearing we had twins- to one healthy baby! We both started bawling again from joy! We got pictures and he said the blood from the other sac will keep leaking for a little while, and so hopefully it doesnt disturb the healthy baby. So he told me to take it easy, no exercise, lifting things, or moving my pelvis too much. i am paranoid now so i am being super careful! So WOW such a crazy appt!!
> 
> My next U/S is Sept. 3rd, hoping our baby is still going strong!

Oh phew I was so scared reading that!! It's bitter sweet though. I wish you the best for your lil bean!

We have our next scans on the same day :happydance: I have my 10week scan 9/3


----------



## mission_mommy

Ahh mmbelle..i lost my breath for a moment reading that....i am sooo glad that one is healthy and growing..am soo happy 4 u..hope the little one keeps growing healthy:hugs:


----------



## mmbelle87

Bma- no I'm at home now, but we were there for an hour! We had a long appt today! I am just so happy we still have 1 baby! :) 

Brandy & mission, thank you ladies! It has been an emotional day. Can't wait until the next U/S to see and hear the heartbeat, that's the most special moment ever!! :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> Oh happy to hear your shot went well, you deserve to relax now!! What will you do this weekend to keep yourself distracted? I have my first u/s on the 26th so I think same day as your transfer :) will be a great day for us both :hugs:

Omgomg...congratulations!!!!

I came in to see how you were doing...I'm soooo happy for you:):hugs:


----------



## Bma11

mmbelle87 said:


> Bma- no I'm at home now, but we were there for an hour! We had a long appt today! I am just so happy we still have 1 baby! :)
> 
> Brandy & mission, thank you ladies! It has been an emotional day. Can't wait until the next U/S to see and hear the heartbeat, that's the most special moment ever!! :)

Oh, I was meaning are you still being seen by your fertility specialist or your OBGYN now? I guess every specialist is different, but normally you get seen once a week until 12 weeks and then are released to your obgyn. I just wish for your sake you got monitored every week. :) I'm so happy for you though. :)


----------



## mmbelle87

Bma- Oh duh! Lol still being seen by the fertility clinic until 9 weeks, I'm 7 now. But yeah they wanted me to come back in a week but my dr is out if town so it's about a week and a half instead. But they want to monitor me pretty close. I'm scared to leave my fertility clinic cause they know everything about me, and my dr truly cares about us. I need an OB who is really gonna care, and realize how sensitive our situation is... I hope I can find a good one!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Bma- Oh duh! Lol still being seen by the fertility clinic until 9 weeks, I'm 7 now. But yeah they wanted me to come back in a week but my dr is out if town so it's about a week and a half instead. But they want to monitor me pretty close. I'm scared to leave my fertility clinic cause they know everything about me, and my dr truly cares about us. I need an OB who is really gonna care, and realize how sensitive our situation is... I hope I can find a good one!!

I was the same way. I am with fertility doc until 10 weeks. But I asked him to recommend someone that he thought I could get the same level of care.


----------



## Starlight2012

Mmbelle, oh I was on edge reading your story but so happy that you have a healthy little bean in there!!! Must have been quite a scare for you and your DH. How are you feeling?

Breaking Dawn, hello!!!! And thank you :) :) how are you? Have missed you and wondered how you were doing!!! Xxoo


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> Mmbelle, oh I was on edge reading your story but so happy that you have a healthy little bean in there!!! Must have been quite a scare for you and your DH. How are you feeling?
> 
> Breaking Dawn, hello!!!! And thank you :) :) how are you? Have missed you and wondered how you were doing!!! Xxoo

I am good...honestly so happy for you. You are one of the first ppl I chatted to on this site and its so good to see you pregnant.

I am in the tww of 5th IUI. We saw my FS prior to and talked about ivf. He said he would have liked to see more follies during IUIs so we did this IUI with only gonal F ..I got 2 almost 3 follies. I also triggered which I hadn't done before.

We also went to ivf orientation ....and are talking about that if this cycle doesn't work,

How was your ivf? I'm scared to take the leap any words of encouragement ?!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh goodness *mmbelle*!! You had me so nervous there! So glad you have a sticky bean in there! Hopefully the rest of your pregnancy will go smoothly :winkwink:

*Mission*, Your transfer day is my retrieval day!! :happydance: Fingers crossed for both of us!! I've never done a frozen cycle before but since we bought a package with two fresh IVF's, this is my last fresh cycle chance! If this one doesn't pan out we have three frozen from the first cycle and hopefully we'll get some more to add this time around if we need to do an FET. I've heard FET is less stressful on the body so I'm hoping you have a smooth transfer! Sorry about the PIO, I've heard they just aren't pleasant no matter what! Hopefully it will all be worth it in the end! :hugs:

AFM, I'm triggering tomorrow with my retrieval set for Tuesday. 8/27 :happydance: and hopefully a five day transfer on Sunday, Sept. 1. 
I had a scan this morning and my RE said my lining looks nice and thick today at 12.5 and I have about 16 follies between 14 and 19 so hopefully we'll get some good embies!! 

Scerena, Bma, Brandy, Starlight :hi: Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Oh goodness *mmbelle*!! You had me so nervous there! So glad you have a sticky bean in there! Hopefully the rest of your pregnancy will go smoothly :winkwink:
> 
> *Mission*, Your transfer day is my retrieval day!! :happydance: Fingers crossed for both of us!! I've never done a frozen cycle before but since we bought a package with two fresh IVF's, this is my last fresh cycle chance! If this one doesn't pan out we have three frozen from the first cycle and hopefully we'll get some more to add this time around if we need to do an FET. I've heard FET is less stressful on the body so I'm hoping you have a smooth transfer! Sorry about the PIO, I've heard they just aren't pleasant no matter what! Hopefully it will all be worth it in the end! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm triggering tomorrow with my retrieval set for Tuesday. 8/27 :happydance: and hopefully a five day transfer on Sunday, Sept. 1.
> I had a scan this morning and my RE said my lining looks nice and thick today at 12.5 and I have about 16 follies between 14 and 19 so hopefully we'll get some good embies!!
> 
> Scerena, Bma, Brandy, Starlight :hi: Hope you're all doing well!

Sounds like you reacted beautifully to the stimms and that you will be getting a few more frosty tots! GL with your trigger and ER! PUPO very soon ;)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks Brandy!! I'm more cautious this time around but I'm getting excited ;)


----------



## Mrs. T

Hey everybody, what were your follicles sizes at trigger?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrs. T said:


> Hey everybody, what were your follicles sizes at trigger?

Mine were all over the board but they wanted 16mm+ I was 10MM-24MM 

retrieved 31... 21 were mature.


----------



## mission_mommy

*babydreamer-*heyy Hun...am soo hopeful:hugs: ...hope tuesday goes great for both of us and u get lots of healthy eggies. Am a little nervous about the transfer ..well thats nothing new!
I hope u dont have to go for FET and this one is a success..u have been so patient !Your lining sound beautifull!!! Good luck for your trigger!!!Is it HCG or lupron?
Am getting used to my PIO shots and achey butts!:haha:

*mrs t-* My largest one was 18mm at trigger and had many around 16..i was worried that they are too small for trigger but i should have trusted my RE..they did turn out mature at retrieval!!They keep growing eeven after the trigger!!Good luck!


----------



## Mrs. T

Thanks! I was so worried because on Friday they told me that there wasn't much growth between Wednesday and Friday and my cycle might get cancelled. I went again today and they had grown a lot! I can proceed with my cycle! After tomorrow's u/s and b/w they will tell me to trigger tomorrow or Tuesday! Yay me! LOL!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrs. T said:


> Thanks! I was so worried because on Friday they told me that there wasn't much growth between Wednesday and Friday and my cycle might get cancelled. I went again today and they had grown a lot! I can proceed with my cycle! After tomorrow's u/s and b/w they will tell me to trigger tomorrow or Tuesday! Yay me! LOL!

Oh congrats!


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> *babydreamer-*heyy Hun...am soo hopeful:hugs: ...hope tuesday goes great for both of us and u get lots of healthy eggies. Am a little nervous about the transfer ..well thats nothing new!
> I hope u dont have to go for FET and this one is a success..u have been so patient !Your lining sound beautifull!!! Good luck for your trigger!!!Is it HCG or lupron?
> Am getting used to my PIO shots and achey butts!:haha:
> 
> *mrs t-* My largest one was 18mm at trigger and had many around 16..i was worried that they are too small for trigger but i should have trusted my RE..they did turn out mature at retrieval!!They keep growing eeven after the trigger!!Good luck!

*Mission*, Thanks sweetheart!! :hugs: I triggered with HCG Ovidrel. I really do hope this is it for us but I'm scared to pin all my hopes on it just in case I'm disappointed again. I'm so sorry your bum is sore :blush:. I do hope I can avoid the PIO shots but if it means a sticky bean I'll suffer through!! 
I'm sending you tons of :dust: and good sticky vibes for Tuesday! :winkwink:

*Mrs. T* I think mine are between 14 and 20 with most of them being 16-19. At my last ultrasound I had about 16 follies. I stimmed for 10 days and just triggered tonight for a Tuesday retrieval, so hopefully we get plenty of good sized mature eggs by then. Last cycle they retrieved 17 but they weren't all mature, and 9 fertilized. Good luck with your final U/S and bloodwork and I hope you get to trigger soon! We'll be close in our timelines so we can wait it out together with Misson :winkwink:


----------



## mission_mommy

Yay ! for the trigger BABYDREAMER!!!i undersatnd your fears..actually am feeling the same..am scared to be too happy about it but staying positive for a while and rest upto God!There is nothing i could have done more!!
1 day to go for both of us!!:hugs:Hope your retrieval goes really well!!

*Afm-*Just back from my clinic and the scan showed a 12mm lining and they seemed happy with it!!!Am waiting for a call after my bloodwork comes to confirm the transfer.They said it would be in the afternoon as they start thawing in the morning...i hope my little babies survive the thaw!

I dont think i would be given valium or anything to relax.. my nurse did not say anything...i asked her and she said its nothing more than a papsmear discomfort and you can take a pain killer if u want ..is it alright?? does it hurt?if it doesnt hurt i want to skip the pain killer too!!


----------



## Starlight2012

breaking dawn - thank you so much!! I hope that your sticky bean happens for you really soon :) As for IVF, it wasn't so bad and you have already done the gonal-f and the trigger which is what I did on my cycle along with another trigger cetrotide. The retrieval was okay and so was the transfer...overall, I think that you have already done a lot with the IUI so IVF would be okay, so if you are open to it, that you and your DH could definitely do it. It also really helped having the other ladies here to talk to as they were all going through the same thing :) good luck your TWW!!!! Do you have a journal or an easy way for me to follow along with you??

1babydreamer-hope you're feeling great and good luck on your retrieval day tomorrow!!!!

Mrs T-I think they wanted at least 3 follies to be over 16mm before I triggered! Your ER is in two days...how exciting!!

mission--ET is tomorrow, and you'll be PUPO so soon!!! I can't wait :) As for the ET, I didn't take anything for it and the main thing I found uncomfortable was just having the full bladder but otherwise was similar to a pap. I am sure you will do great!!

AFM, my first u/s is this afternoon and I can't wait!!!!!!!! it's at 2pm...am excited and nervous!


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- YAY for your 1st U/S! I can't wait to hear about it :) GL!

Mission- PUPO tomorrow!! Wahoo! I think everyone is nervous the day of ET it's too hard to be calm! You'll do great, and it's seriously such a special moment with the DH watching them put your embies in you on the U/S. that's been my 2nd favorite moment so far! (1st being able to hear a heartbeat!) 

Mrs. T- Congrats! Sounds like you're moving along well!! GL! :)

Babydreamer- sounds like you have some really good embies! Can't wait to hear the fertilization report! :)

Hello everyone else!! Hope all is well :wave:


----------



## Bma11

mission_mommy said:


> Yay ! for the trigger BABYDREAMER!!!i undersatnd your fears..actually am feeling the same..am scared to be too happy about it but staying positive for a while and rest upto God!There is nothing i could have done more!!
> 1 day to go for both of us!!:hugs:Hope your retrieval goes really well!!
> 
> *Afm-*Just back from my clinic and the scan showed a 12mm lining and they seemed happy with it!!!Am waiting for a call after my bloodwork comes to confirm the transfer.They said it would be in the afternoon as they start thawing in the morning...i hope my little babies survive the thaw!
> 
> I dont think i would be given valium or anything to relax.. my nurse did not say anything...i asked her and she said its nothing more than a papsmear discomfort and you can take a pain killer if u want ..is it alright?? does it hurt?if it doesnt hurt i want to skip the pain killer too!!

Mission mommy- I was given a Valium. I don't remember getting pain killers. The transfer itself didn't hurt at all. Nothing hurt about the procedure :) If I remember correctly in my papers the reason for the Valium is to relax your uterus.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Starlight2012 said:


> breaking dawn - thank you so much!! I hope that your sticky bean happens for you really soon :) As for IVF, it wasn't so bad and you have already done the gonal-f and the trigger which is what I did on my cycle along with another trigger cetrotide. The retrieval was okay and so was the transfer...overall, I think that you have already done a lot with the IUI so IVF would be okay, so if you are open to it, that you and your DH could definitely do it. It also really helped having the other ladies here to talk to as they were all going through the same thing :) good luck your TWW!!!! Do you have a journal or an easy way for me to follow along with you??
> 
> 1babydreamer-hope you're feeling great and good luck on your retrieval day tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Mrs T-I think they wanted at least 3 follies to be over 16mm before I triggered! Your ER is in two days...how exciting!!
> 
> mission--ET is tomorrow, and you'll be PUPO so soon!!! I can't wait :) As for the ET, I didn't take anything for it and the main thing I found uncomfortable was just having the full bladder but otherwise was similar to a pap. I am sure you will do great!!
> 
> AFM, my first u/s is this afternoon and I can't wait!!!!!!!! it's at 2pm...am excited and nervous!


Thanks for the advice!!

I don't have a journal...but I've got yours marked so I will keep you posted and follow along with your bfp!


----------



## scerena

*mission & 1babydreamer* gl for tomorrow for both of you :hugs: sending you both sticky vibes :dust: :dust:

*mrsT* gl for ER :hugs:

*mmbelle* wow what an appointment :hugs: must have been so much different emotions!!! My sister had a vanishing twin also :hugs: sorry for your loss, I am glad you also have a healthy baby :hugs:

*starlight* cannot wait to hear all about your scan :)

*breakingdawn* the information starlight gave you is spot on :) gl :)

*brandy* I hope that you and the twins are all doing well :hugs:

*bma* how are you feeling??? 15 weeks already it's going so quickly isn't it!!!

:hi: to anyone I missed :)


----------



## Bma11

Scerena- I am feeling really well. I've been having a bit of insomnia which I've never experienced in my life. Ill wake up around 3 or 4 am and can't really fall back asleep. :/ other than that the occasional nausea hits. I can't believe I'm almost 4 months :) 

How are you???


----------



## Mrs. T

I am back to them threatening to cancel again! Folicle count went from 23 yesterday to 37 today but my estrogen only went from 3233 yesterday to 3280 today. Not as big of an increase as they hoped. They are worried it may drop and if my blood test doesn't come back satisfactory tomorrow than they will cancel. I feel like I am teetering on the edge of insanity with every U/S and B/W. I am so ready to do this. It is so frustrating.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrs. T said:


> I am back to them threatening to cancel again! Folicle count went from 23 yesterday to 37 today but my estrogen only went from 3233 yesterday to 3280 today. Not as big of an increase as they hoped. They are worried it may drop and if my blood test doesn't come back satisfactory tomorrow than they will cancel. I feel like I am teetering on the edge of insanity with every U/S and B/W. I am so ready to do this. It is so frustrating.

Thats crazy with your E2 levels and your count you should be just fine.


----------



## Starlight2012

mission-hope your ET goes amazing today xxooo

mmbelle-how are you feeling??

breaking dawn - aw thanks, I will try to creep you to follow along on your journey as well :) Hope this TWW flies by for you!!

scerena - how are you feeling??

bma - I have also been having a hard time sleeping, which is frustrating! I wake up a lot at night then have a hard time getting back to sleep and the queasiness doesn't help, hope you're feeling better!

mrs T--oh that is so frustrating, I hope that all is going okay!!!!


afm, our scan yesterday was amazing --- we saw and was told that there was one baby in there and we saw the heartbeat which was beautiful, then they measured by the little guy which measured the perfect size!! and had a strong heartbeat of 143 bpm :) after the u/s, we chatted with our fertility specialist who said that everything looked perfect so now we were going to get referred over to an OBGYN and would have another appointment around 11 weeks or so....so my hubby and I are over the moon!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Starlight!


----------



## Bma11

Congrats starlight!!! Wonderful news. I don't have a solution to the sleeping problem... I guess it's natures way of preparing us. :wacko:


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey ladies...so my transfer went smooth..and am pupo with twins!!!!!
I was not given any pill before but I had laser acupuncture before and after transfer..it helped me relax..now the wait begins..otd is 5th September!


----------



## mission_mommy

Starlight- congrats!!!! 
Baby dreamer- how are you..how did your retrieval go hun?


----------



## Bma11

Mrs.t- what's going on now??

Mission- congrats on being PUPO with twins <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Hey ladies...so my transfer went smooth..and am pupo with twins!!!!!
> I was not given any pill before but I had laser acupuncture before and after transfer..it helped me relax..now the wait begins..otd is 5th September!

CONGRATS!!! Another soon to be BFPs :) 


Ok gotta ask... are you going to test early? Thats awesome you only have to wait till the 5th :) I say only but its an eternity!


----------



## Mrs. T

Well this is almost becoming comical but not quite. So I am again having to stim one more day and go back for another u/s and b/w tomorrow! 

Friday my follicle count was low so they threatened cancellation and made me go for an u/s and b/w on Sunday. Sunday everything looked okay but they wanted me to go for one more on Monday. Monday when I went they told me my follicle count looked good but my estrogen didn't rise much so they threatened cancellation again. So I had to go for another b/w and u/s on Tuesday (today). Today they said my estrogen went up but my follicle sizes don't look as good as they did Monday. OMG!!! I am going crazy. We have to travel a long distance to our fertility clinic so my husband has had the car packed for two days and we have been sitting around waiting for the go ahead. Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## scerena

*starlight* I am so glad that your scan went well :happydance: so happy you have a healthy little bean in there :)

*mission* congrats on being PUPO with twins :happydance: got everything crossed for you :) 

*bma* I'm good thanks Hun :) I do the same I wake up between 3 and 4 and can't get back to sleep for AGES too :dohh:

*mrst* I hope your cycle doesn't get cancelled :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you bma,scerena,brandy.
Brandy-I might test in a few days..may be 5 to 6 days post transfer...the wait is going to get on my nerves....am so scared to even cough...huhh!


----------



## mmbelle87

Starlight- congrats!! I am so happy for you! Hearing the heartbeat is so special huh?! I am feeling alright, really tired, tender boobs, and feel kinda queasy but it's not too bad! (I like having symptoms!) I also wake up every night around 4-5 to go pee then lie awake :(

Mission- YAY congrats!! :baby: :baby: My nurse told me something that made me feel a little better, she said its like Velcro in there, and if they are supposed to stick they will! :) hope that helps, but I know that feeling! :hugs:

Mrs T- I'm sorry it's been so crazy for you! Fx'd for you!!! :hugs:

Babydreamer- can't wait to hear about ER! :)

Scerena- now you're not the only one with a singleton! Starlight and I have joined you :) I just wish I was as far along as you are!! 

Hello everyone else!! Glad you're doing well!


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> Starlight- congrats!!!!
> Baby dreamer- how are you..how did your retrieval go hun?

Mission, You're pupo with twins!! Yay!! Now comes the hard part, the waiting! I'm so glad it went smoothly :). 

Mrs.T, I hope your cycle doesn't get canceled! What a stressful thing to put you through! As if all this isn't stressful enough. Fingers crossed for you!

AFM, my retrieval went well. They got 17 again this time. I guess that's my magical number ;). Apparently, during the procedure, I asked my doctor how long I could still eat sushi, lol! I don't even remember talking! I felt so wiped out afterwards that when I came home I passed out for a few hours! Now I'm feeling super crampy and spotting a bit. I've got my heating pad on which helps a bit. I'm anxious to hear my fertilization report tomorrow! 
My transfer is tentatively set for Sunday :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats starlight on a wonderful scan of your little bean! How special and exciting! Hopefully I'll get to join you, mbelle scerena, bma, and August soon!!


----------



## scerena

*mmbelle* awww so nice to have others having singletons also as I was the only one for a while :) you will be as far along as me before you know it Hun- time has flown! I think after 12 weeks you relax a little more and then your bump starts forming :) I know though that time is probably going slow for you now though :hugs:
How are you feeling???

*1babydreamer* 17 eggs!!! Well done you :happydance: looking forward to your feet report :) 
:haha: how funny asking about the sushi :haha: rest up with that heat pad Hun and sleep as much as you can :hugs:

*mission* bless you the wait does seem forever :hugs: I too was scared about everything and googling like a crazy woman- I wish I didn't worry so much but it's totally normal :hugs: your embryo is well protected in there :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Baby- It's great to hear your ER went so well! Cant wait to hear the great report you will get on the fertilisation :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Babydreamer- hey thank you hun..am so glad your retrieval went so well...I hope all of them fertilize...few more days for you to join me in being pupo...am sorry about the cramping..hope you are having lot of gatorade.
Scerena-. I am relaxing a bit now and going to normal activities with a little caution from tomorrow..wasn't asked to rest..so I guess I can keep myself a little busy and pass time from tomorrow...hope you are doing great sweets.
Mmbelle- thanks sweetheart..every reassurance helps...I hope I can join you guys soon...


----------



## mission_mommy

Babydreamer- hey thank you hun..am so glad your retrieval went so well...I hope all of them fertilize...few more days for you to join me in being pupo...am sorry about the cramping..hope you are having lot of gatorade.
Scerena-. I am relaxing a bit now and going to normal activities with a little caution from tomorrow..wasn't asked to rest..so I guess I can keep myself a little busy and pass time from tomorrow...hope you are doing great sweets.


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- you made me laugh! You're afraid to cough! I was afraid too, and then a sneeze came, ugh! And then more and more.... I can never just sneeze one time. But don't worry even in my ivf papers, it said coughing, sneezing and bowel movements will not harm the process. Obviously, they have had these questions a few hundred times! :haha: 

Take it easy! 

Babydreamer_ yay! Excited to her the fert report as well. 

MrsT- I'm really sorry this is happening. As if your own emotions aren't up and down already the drs are making it worse. I understand them telling you though. :shrug: good luck hun.


----------



## scerena

*mission* I was told to resume normal activities also :) I just made out like I was pregnant like avoided food not good, slept on my left side etc...
I'm doing great thanks :)


----------



## Starlight2012

thanks brandy!

bma -- lol, you're right, perhaps nature's way of preparing us for lack of sleep later! it is 10am and I am sitting here at my desk and yawning as I write this. I have such a hard time being productive at work these days!!

mission-congrats on being PUPO with twins!!!! so excited for you, how are you feeling? 

MrsT--argh, how frustrating!! I am thinking of you and hoping that everything goes ahead as planned!!!

mmbelle-thanks :) I had sore breasts a lot but they seem to have gone away. now just really tired and queasy a lot of the time. Like you, I like having the symptoms too lol!!

scerena-thanks! mmbelle is right, we have not joined you with the singletons, hehe!

1babydreamer-thank you, and happy to hear that your ER went well :) look forward to hearing about your fertilization report!


----------



## augustluvers

:hi: Everyone

:blush: Sorry I've been MIA for so long... busy busy busy... I had my NT scan on Friday, everything went great. I was 12w2d and they told me that my singleton is 85% Girl as they saw no boy parts on the screen :rofl: Thw twins were moving around way to much to even try to see what they are. I'm off the prometrium tablets finally so I'm feeling better! And today makes 13 weeks --- hello 2nd tri! :happydance:

Mission - congrats on the transfer hun! I'm so happy for you being PUPO with twins! Its ok to cough and sneeze althought I know I tried not too because I was too scared LOL 

bma & Starlight ~ I get up every night at least 5 times to use the bathroom and it always takes me forever to go back to sleep! Sometimes I wake up at 4am wide awake! I too see it as the bodies way of getting us ready for when the little ones are here. 

1babydreamer~ I'm so happy to hear that you had your ER and that it went well! Can't wait to hear about the fertilization report. 

MrsT _ I'm thinking of you dear :hugs:

mmbelle - I have no more symptoms now at 13weeks. I was blessed to only have morning sickness from 9weeks to 12weeks.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks so much ladies!! So I just got the call and out of the 17 retrieved, 13 have fertilized!! :happydance: That's 4 more than last time! Now we see how they grow and then I should get my transfer details tomorrow for Sunday :happydance:
I'm still feeling a bit uncomfortable today but I'm getting more excited that this might work this time! :thumbup:

*August*, yay for knowing you probably have at least one girl in there! :pink: And I'm so glad that everything looks great and you're onto your second tri now :winkwink:

*Mission*, how are you feeling? Are you going to test early or wait for your OTD?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Great report August! 


Congratulations baby on the report!


----------



## Mrs. T

I am happy to report that I finally got the go ahead today! Everyday there is either a problem with my follicle count or estrogen level. Monday I was told I had 4 mature follicles out of 37 total and my estrogen was 3280, then oddly on Tuesday I had 2 mature follicles out of 33 total (I think it was a u/s tech error) and my estrogen was 4609. Today I have 14 mature follicles out of 29 and my estrogen is 5750!!! I get to trigger tonight and ER is on Friday!!! The wait from the extra stimming days has been awful!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrs. T said:


> I am happy to report that I finally got the go ahead today! Everyday there is either a problem with my follicle count or estrogen level. Monday I was told I had 4 mature follicles out of 37 total and my estrogen was 3280, then oddly on Tuesday I had 2 mature follicles out of 33 total (I think it was a u/s tech error) and my estrogen was 4609. Today I have 14 mature follicles out of 29 and my estrogen is 5750!!! I get to trigger tonight and ER is on Friday!!! The wait from the extra stimming days has been awful!

Awesome! I know with your e2 you have more than 14


----------



## mission_mommy

*bma-*i sneezed a few times too, then worried a little...but i gues am feeling more comfortable today..cooked lunch and walked around...dont feel anything different,..funny but i thought i would feel different:haha:
i wish i get some symptoms real soon or i'l go crazy thinking about it!!
*scerena-*i am eating better too..i would skip meals normally but i am being good now...

*august-*congrats on 13 weeks hunni..am so happy your triplets are doing so well!

*Babydreamer-*Awesome fert report Hun.. Am so happy for u..wishing that those embies grow strong and u get many blasts!!How many are you planning to transfer??? are u going for assisted hatching???
i am feeling good..but very very anxious!!! planning to test by monday 6dpt...i cant wait till my otd.i am very very impatient!!

*starlight-*Am feeling good hun..nothing different at all except all the anxiety...:shrug:

*mrs T*so gladd your cycle is moing forward..good luck for the trigger!:hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *Brandy*! We're pretty happy with it. 13 is my DH's lucky number :winkwink:

Yay *Mrs. T*!! Glad you finally got the go ahead for the trigger. I know it stinks being in limbo! :wacko: Good luck Friday!!

*Mission*, We've done TESE/ICSI but not assisted hatching. My clinic only does that for FET and for women over 40 I think. We plan on putting two back for sure and I hope we get some more to freeze to add to our 3 frozen embies. Now we wait to hear how they do and then comes the nerve wracking wait after the transfer. I totally understand your testing early! I am NOT a paitient person either. Maybe that's what this whole infertility mess is trying to get me to work on :shrug:. Because of all the OTC pregnancy test drama from last cycle, my DH has sworn off any testing before the OTD :wacko: But maybe what he doesn't know... :blush::haha:


----------



## Mrs. T

Thanks babydreamer! I just read your siggie - great fertilization #! Good luck on transfer. :)

:dust:


----------



## scerena

*starlight* very nice to have you and mmbelle jointing me on the singletons :)

*augustluvers* glad your scan went well :) 

*1babydreamer* great fertilisation report :happydance:

*mrs T* gl for ER tomorrow :hugs:

*mission* so glad to hear that your appetite has gotten better :)

:hi: to all the other ladies :)


----------



## mmbelle87

Wow lots of exciting things happening on here!!

Mission- I didn't feel any different either but I wanted to so bad! I kept taking hcg tests until my otd date cause I couldn't believe it!! Just remember to use an early detection test! :hugs:

Babydreamer- that's awesome numbers!! Hoping they get to blasts for you as well! Yeah that would be hard to trust a hpt after your last round but I still don't know if I could resist!! :)

Mrs T.- sounds like awesome numbers to me! Can't wait to hear about ER!

August, Starlight, Brandy, Scerena, Bma :wave: hope you are all still felling good and doing well with the little one(s) :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Wow lots of exciting things happening on here!!
> 
> Mission- I didn't feel any different either but I wanted to so bad! I kept taking hcg tests until my otd date cause I couldn't believe it!! Just remember to use an early detection test! :hugs:
> 
> Babydreamer- that's awesome numbers!! Hoping they get to blasts for you as well! Yeah that would be hard to trust a hpt after your last round but I still don't know if I could resist!! :)
> 
> Mrs T.- sounds like awesome numbers to me! Can't wait to hear about ER!
> 
> August, Starlight, Brandy, Scerena, Bma :wave: hope you are all still felling good and doing well with the little one(s) :)

Thanks! You need a ticker ;)


----------



## mmbelle87

Did it :thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Did it :thumbup:

haha :blush: Everytime you post I have to try to remember how many weeks you are. I have a hard enough time remembering what week and day I am lol.

Feels good to add it doesnt it?


----------



## ~Brandy~

So excited! I think I heard both babies today on my Doppler :) Took forever and first time I think I found them&#8230;. I kept finding one that was 137BPM and another one that was 149BPM. I will use that as my comfort tool to get me through till my 10 week scan Tuesday. Totally made my day.


----------



## Bma11

August- so good to hear from you!! Oh congrats on your girl :) and glad you are feeling better!

Mission mommy- I did my FET on a Thursday and tested that Monday morning and saw the faintest of faint second line :) I totally understand the impatient thing!! I can't wait to see your two lines!!!!

Baby dreamer- that's great!! I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## mission_mommy

so,that was 4dp5dt...u got a line very early...i wish too that i am able to see two lines...i told my husband we would test on monday but am sure i will sneak and do one on sunday !!!:thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> so,that was 4dp5dt...u got a line very early...i wish too that i am able to see two lines...i told my husband we would test on monday but am sure i will sneak and do one on sunday !!!:thumbup:

I got a line at 4dp5dt too but sometimes it takes longer.


----------



## Bma11

And that was using a frer. And I originally threw it away and when I got home Tuesday night I decided to dig it out of the trash and that's when I saw the line. I originally didnt see a line. :wacko:


----------



## Bma11

For all the ladies with multiples!!! Check this out. No high chairs... I'm totally getting this. :)

https://www.justmultiples.com/twin-table.html


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you bma and brandy..I guess I will wait another extra day just in case..will test 5dp5dt which is Sunday!!.I can't believe am already 3dp3dt...no symptom yet..
Well today I felt a really weird thing...when I woke up I had strange pain in my legs and feet...like my bones got weak or something..I never had that happen...I could not walk for a while but its better now...did this happen to anyone...legs get very crampy when I sit or lie down for a long time...


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Thank you bma and brandy..I guess I will wait another extra day just in case..will test 5dp5dt which is Sunday!!.I can't believe am already 3dp3dt...no symptom yet..
> Well today I felt a really weird thing...when I woke up I had strange pain in my legs and feet...like my bones got weak or something..I never had that happen...I could not walk for a while but its better now...did this happen to anyone...legs get very crampy when I sit or lie down for a long time...

I gave up symptom spotting.... I am freaking carrying twins and wouldnt ever have known I was pregnant. It's annoying lol.


----------



## Mrs. T

Had my egg retrieval today!!! They got 12. I am not gonna lie, it was the most painful experience of my life and I am so glad it's over. I am resting now and very groggy. I will update with a fertilized # tomorrow.


----------



## mission_mommy

Brandy-Lol....doesn't seem like crampy legs are a symptom but I never had that before..feels like I ran a marathon. So was concerned..
Mrs t- congratulations on the eggies...I remember how painful it was for me too..am so sorry about it...well rest up and drink lots of gatorade that really helps...waiting to hear your fertilization report!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrs. T said:


> Had my egg retrieval today!!! They got 12. I am not gonna lie, it was the most painful experience of my life and I am so glad it's over. I am resting now and very groggy. I will update with a fertilized # tomorrow.

WOW it's so strange how all of our experiences are so different. I was totally out for my retrieval I didn't even know they did anything to me!

I hope you rest up and feel better soon ;) 

PUPO Soon!


----------



## Bma11

Brandy- I'm with you. Pregnant with twins and wouldn't even have known it. So crazy! Also, I was out for my retrieval as well.! Thank god

Mrs t- glad its over and that's an awesome amount of eggs! FX for an awesome fert report. Like mission mommy said... Chug the Gatorade... It works even tomato juice and coconut water is good as well. 

Mission mommy- I had no symptoms except one twinge. BUT another girl that did ivf if I remember correctly had pain in her legs too. So who knows :shrug: I can't wait until Sunday!!! :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Brandy- I'm with you. Pregnant with twins and wouldn't even have known it. So crazy! Also, I was out for my retrieval as well.! Thank god
> 
> Mrs t- glad its over and that's an awesome amount of eggs! FX for an awesome fert report. Like mission mommy said... Chug the Gatorade... It works even tomato juice and coconut water is good as well.
> 
> Mission mommy- I had no symptoms except one twinge. BUT another girl that did ivf if I remember correctly had pain in her legs too. So who knows :shrug: I can't wait until Sunday!!! :dust:

BMA are you showing well at 15 weeks? I already am having to wear pants that dont button and zip... or if I do then I have to leave them unbuttoned or I get cut in half.


----------



## Bma11

Yup! I've been in maternity pants since knowing I was pregnant. They are SOOO comfy. I got a lot of hand me downs from my sister and cousin. Im usually pretty little so... Gaining this belly has sure made it hard for me to fit into anything. But I LOVE my belly. :) I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and I know I'm about to pop out!! Exciting. 
This is me last Saturday: 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/zajop9r6b/][img]https://s5.postimg.org/zajop9r6b/image.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ~Brandy~

How cute BMA! I am normally a 6/8 in jeans but I had to buy a 10 if I wanted to button them lol&#8230; I will feel better when it feels out and doesn&#8217;t just look like a fat roll! I haven&#8217;t announced it at work so I am sure everyone is wondering if I just decided to let myself go all the sudden.

I did buy some maternity pants from motherhood and put them on and boy when I wear those you can tell it&#8217;s a baby bump lol. I have only worn them on the weekends at home. Not sure how much longer I can hide it though. I have my 10w scan on Tuesday then I might announce it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I love my doctor!! He just called and told me that per my request he will schedule the Harmony test for me now to do at 11 weeks! So I will know the babies genders by blood test by 12 weeks and the quad panel results as well.


----------



## Bma11

So, why is your doctor telling you that you can do a blood test to find out the gender of twins, when my obgyn and high risk doctor both said it doesn't work for twins? Kind of annoying! I would like to know the real answer as if the harmony works or not. I wanted to do it so bad!

Anyways- yay for you! How exciting!!

Oh and I'm usually a 4/6 and had to buy size 8 before ivf.. Ugh! And then once I was pregnant those only lasted a few weeks because you use that belly band thing so you don't have to button or zip but you can still see the zipper etc through your shirt. So, I gave up. 

I think I told people at 10 weeks as well. It's so hard not to because with twins and all the hormones we did we show earlier on. But my fertility nurse told me that if both babies are there at 10 weeks then there is a 90% chance they both will make it all the way so that eased my fears of telling people.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> So, why is your doctor telling you that you can do a blood test to find out the gender of twins, when my obgyn and high risk doctor both said it doesn't work for twins? Kind of annoying! I would like to know the real answer as if the harmony works or not. I wanted to do it so bad!
> 
> Anyways- yay for you! How exciting!!

Check harmony website it says now available for twins from 10 weeks on


----------



## Bma11

I couldn't find anything brandy :dohh: oh well I'm going sept 11 and ill be 17 weeks 4 days so they should be able to tell me 100% then :) lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> I couldn't find anything brandy :dohh: oh well I'm going sept 11 and ill be 17 weeks 4 days so they should be able to tell me 100% then :) lol

Heres some info from their press release

https://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/5/prweb10746082.htm

https://www.ariosadx.com/for-providers/


----------



## Mrs. T

So I got my fertilization report. 11 out of the 12 were mature and only 3 fertilized. I am really trying to stay positive.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrs. T said:


> So I got my fertilization report. 11 out of the 12 were mature and only 3 fertilized. I am really trying to stay positive.

It only takes 1  Fx for you


----------



## 1babydreamer

Mrs. T said:


> So I got my fertilization report. 11 out of the 12 were mature and only 3 fertilized. I am really trying to stay positive.

*Mrs. T* try to stay positive. :hugs: It only takes one! I've read plenty of success stories where there was only one or two on transfer day and those ladies are now pregnant or have little ones! Remember it's quality over quantity :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

So...girls..I tested today with my fmu and it came back a positive right away....so its a bfp..yayyy!!!! I wish I could post the pic....but will do it when am free..thanks for the support girls..just praying it gets darker ..my beta is on 5th


----------



## Bma11

:yipee: I'm so happy for you!!! Have a great day!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Yay mission_mommy!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

I just heard from the clinic. My 3 embabies are still doing well. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats sooooooooooo awesome Mission!!! YAYAYYA!!!


Oh thats great news Mrs. T :) How many will you transfer?


----------



## Mrs. T

They originally told me they transfer 2 at a time but I don't know what they will do now that there are 3. 

They don't do IVF in the city where I live, they only do IUIs and they will do the cycle monitoring for an IVF cycle. The doctor in my home city said that the clinic we are using for IVF will sometimes make an exception and put 3 in instead of 2 if there are only 3. They don't see much point in freezing 1 and considering my age and chances they wouldn't mind putting in 3. I haven't asked them that directly yet though. So far I have just been focused on how many fertilized and how they are doing. I will ask them tomorrow how many they are transferring.


----------



## scerena

*mission* fantastic news :wohoo: soooo happy for you!! :dance: I had a good feeling for you I'm so happy :wohoo:

*mrsT* brilliant news :happydance: when's transfer booked for???

*hi to everyone else, sorry I haven't read back I'm on my phone out and about *


----------



## Mrs. T

Wednesday :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I will be thinking of you Mrs.T! Thats exciting :)


----------



## Mrs. T

Thanks ~Brandy~! :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Thats great Mrs.T ...waiting for your transfer...good luck!!

*babydreamer-*goodluck for your transfer hun!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Yay *Mission*!!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:
I'm so happy for you!! Fingers crossed it keeps getting darker!! 

*Mrs.T*, So happy your three embies are doing well! :happydance: Fingers crossed for a great transfer!

AFM, I had my transfer this morning and we put back two beautiful, perfect A blasts. Just like last time. Hopefully we get a very different and happy ending this round! I am now plopped on the couch with my hubby waiting on me and I'll be having mac n cheese for lunch :winkwink:
Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies and send me tons of sticky :dust:


----------



## mission_mommy

Yayy!! Congratulations on being pupo hun..I pray you have a happy ending this time..relax and stay happy!!

So I finally up loaded my test pic..
https://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz59/Mrsuddin86/20130901_103508_zps660df874.jpg


----------



## 1babydreamer

That us unquestionably a beautiful bfp!!! Congrats Hun!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats baby on pupo with twins! 

Yay mission it's a perfect line


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank u babydreamer!!!Do not forget the pineapple core starting today!! Good luck!:hugs:

Thank u brandy,scerena,bma,mrs t!! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*mission* love love love your test :happydance: so overly pleased for you :hugs:

*mrsT* gl for ET :hugs:

*1babydreamer* congrats on being PUPO :hugs: I have absolutely everything crossed for you I really do :hug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Thank u babydreamer!!!Do not forget the pineapple core starting today!! Good luck!:hugs:
> 
> Thank u brandy,scerena,bma,mrs t!! :hugs:

Did you tell your DH that you tested :) I wouldnt be able to keep it a secret :happydance:


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> Thank u babydreamer!!!Do not forget the pineapple core starting today!! Good luck!:hugs:
> 
> Thank u brandy,scerena,bma,mrs t!! :hugs:

Thanks Brandy, Mission and Scerena! 
Mission, I ate my pineapple core right when I got home ;). Hubby got me a new pineapple that he's going to cut up for me for the next few days :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Brandy- yea I had to tell him because we did not have frer at home and he knew I got some and I would test...he was skeptical on testing so early but then when I told him that my bnb friends got their bfp by this day he was fine with it...
Whenhe saw the positive test he had a happy grin for a very long time...
I cant keep it a secret too...


----------



## mission_mommy

Hello ladies..tested again today and it is definitely darker...posting the pic here
https://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz59/Mrsuddin86/20130902_114428_zps6831a15a.jpg


----------



## scerena

*mission* I love your new test, for sure darker :wohoo:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Mission, definitely darker! Yay!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Yay mission_mommy!!! :)


----------



## Mrs. T

My clinic called and updated me on the status of my day 3 embies. There were three originally but one arrested overnight last night. I still have two and I think the nurse said they are nine cell and doing well. I don't know why I didn't get a 3dt since I only have a couple of them but I am doing a 5dt (Wednesday) which can't come fast enough


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you serena !
Baby dreamer- when are you planning to start testing hun.. Can't wait to hear your bfp. 
:hugs:
Mrs t- the two must be growing at a good pace .they must be confident about their quality so they are letting them get to blasts..hoping that is a very good sign for you...Wednesday will be here in no time...:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Hello ladies..tested again today and it is definitely darker...posting the pic here
> https://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz59/Mrsuddin86/20130902_114428_zps6831a15a.jpg

haha yep you're certifiably preggers :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> Thank you serena !
> Baby dreamer- when are you planning to start testing hun.. Can't wait to hear your bfp.
> :hugs:
> Mrs t- the two must be growing at a good pace .they must be confident about their quality so they are letting them get to blasts..hoping that is a very good sign for you...Wednesday will be here in no time...:hugs:

I'm too nervous to think about when to test. My DH doesn't want me to test at all before our beta because last time was such an emotional rollercoaster but I just don't know how long I can hold out! I swing back and forth between being very optimistic and hopeful to nervous and pessimistic! :wacko: If I do test early it won't be until at least Saturday which is 6dp5dt. I'm just so scared of seeing that horrible single line!! :nope:

I don't know about you ladies but I was incredibly gassy yesterday after the transfer!! That as well as some sharp abdomen pains and cramps were making me nervous! I guess I'm just extra worried [-o&lt;


*Mrs. T*, fingers crossed for you Hun!! Wednesday will be here before you know it and you'll be pupo!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. T

Thanks 1babydreamer! I understand about being scared to test after going through a miscarriage. On one hand you are scared of a BFN and then almost as scared of being excited over a BFP. Good luck to you and sticky :dust:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *Mrs. T*! I'm just such a nervous nelly!! :blush:
My DH has been wonderful and yesterday I watched nothing but comedies and laughed my butt off! I'm eating my pineapple core too like a good girl :winkwink:


----------



## mission_mommy

*babydreamer-*I was very nervous too.. initially i dint feel a thing so i thought it must not have worked!! well if i now think ,i remember that i was very gassy too starting the day of transfer,..i dint think much of it because i was trying to feel something in my uterus..some twinge or pull..but nothing!! 3dp5dt i woke up to severe pain in my legs like i had a bone pain or something and never felt like that in my life..that somehow made me feel positive about this...that same night woke up to sharp pains in my lower belly..strange how everyone is different!!!sharp pains nd being gasy sound like good signs to me :thumbup:
i sooo hope this work for u hun...cant wait for saturday....:hugs::hugs: to hear your :bfp:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thank you Mission! I hope you're right! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Uggh I pray my babies are ok. I just started bleeding bright red.. no cramps currently. I have an ultrasound first thing in the morning thank god.


----------



## mission_mommy

Brandy- hoping and praying everything is ok and the babies are fine... :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

~Brandy~ so sorry to hear you're going through that. I am praying for you and your babies. :hugs:


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy- praying everything is okay today at your dr. Appt I'm so sorry it's not a fun feeling. But I've read so many things about how some women bleed and everything is still fine. Fx'd hun :hugs:

Mission- looks like your preggo! Congrats sweetie!! Can't wait for your beta # :happydance:

Babydreamer- I am still crossing everything for you sweetie!! I really hope it all works out perfectly this time!! :hugs:

Mrs T.- tomorrow!!! Yay!!! PUPO so so soon!! :thumbup:

AFM- I have never felt more exhausted in my life. My cousin passed away this weekend. He was a police officer and was shot. He leaves behind his sweet wife and 7 year old son. My heart is breaking for them and my aunt, uncle, cousins. It's been rough. 

I have another scan today. Nervous because of what happened last time. I can't take anything else right now. 

Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Brandy- praying everything is okay today at your dr. Appt I'm so sorry it's not a fun feeling. But I've read so many things about how some women bleed and everything is still fine. Fx'd hun :hugs:
> 
> Mission- looks like your preggo! Congrats sweetie!! Can't wait for your beta # :happydance:
> 
> Babydreamer- I am still crossing everything for you sweetie!! I really hope it all works out perfectly this time!! :hugs:
> 
> Mrs T.- tomorrow!!! Yay!!! PUPO so so soon!! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM- I have never felt more exhausted in my life. My cousin passed away this weekend. He was a police officer and was shot. He leaves behind his sweet wife and 7 year old son. My heart is breaking for them and my aunt, uncle, cousins. It's been rough.
> 
> I have another scan today. Nervous because of what happened last time. I can't take anything else right now.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

I'm sure everything will go great  I am so sorry for your families loss.


----------



## Starlight2012

brandy - i hope that you and the babies are doing ok, please do tell us how your scan today goes!

mmbelle - can't wait to hear about our scan. so sorry to hear about your cousin, how sad for you and for his family :(

mission - congrats on your BFP!!! love the line getting darker :)

MrsT- hope you are doing well and I can't wait for your transfer tomorrow!!

1babydreamer - i have everything crossed for you!! how are you feeling?

afm, not too much new with me, just got a call that I will have my first appt with our new OBGYN on Sept 12th. No u/s at that appt, they will just be getting our history. Have been feeling pretty good, just really tired and queasy but cannot complain :)

Hope everyone else is doing well xxooo


----------



## Bma11

Brandy- prayers are with you! :hugs: I'm anxious to hear what they say. 

Mbelle- my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family . What a tragedy. May he rip. please update ASAP on your scan :hugs: 

MrsT- tomorrow is almost here!! :happydance:


----------



## mission_mommy

*mmbelle-* very sorry to hear about your cousin..may he RIP!!
waiting to hear about your scan hun..fx,d it goes really well!!!:hugs:

*starlight-*thank u hun!yayy! for graduating to obgyn!!:hugs:

*brandy-*waiting to hear from u!

*babydremer-*how r u hun?

*mrst-*tomorow is a big day...yay!

afm -tested today out of addiction for poas and saw half test line being darker and half line lighter.i am confused.:shrug:.can there be faulty frer tests??? wel then i did a digital and it came back pregnant..so i was relieved!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update~ My fertility doctor was unable to find any reason for the bleed other than possible scratch to the cervix or vaginal wall from progesterone.

I saw both babies today in ultrasound! Both were literally dancing all over the place. Both measured 10w4d ahead of schedule. Heartbeat for baby A was 171 and B was 168. Baby A had hiccups too so it was so cute. we counted their fingers thats how well you could see them! Totally made my day. Doctor told me just to rest up and not worry that everything was perfect :)


----------



## Bma11

Brandy- yay! So relieved :)

Mission mommy- can you post a picture? I feel like one of my frers did the same thing and it made me paranoid but then after a while it was normal. ??

Look at June 8, the top half is lighter than the second half. 


[url=https://postimg.org/image/kg2118w5v/][img]https://s5.postimg.org/kg2118w5v/image.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had the same thing happen with a test the top was drastically lighter then the bottom. I think it just had to do with the amount of dye


----------



## mission_mommy

Yes...brandy is right...some problem with the dye....it was like your June 8 test..two different shades..I tested on a cheapie test and it came out darker than yesterdays..that helped me relax...
Will post a pic too...

Brandy, am glad things are fine with you and the babies...


----------



## mission_mommy

https://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz59/Mrsuddin86/20130903_103002_zpsa6551b50.jpg
The one on the right is todays test...the light was not good so the pic is not that clear


----------



## Bma11

Mission- I think you will be having twins!!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Aww...thank you...I hope so too... :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Mission- I think you will be having twins!!!!

Why not... Everyones doing it lol :) :happydance:


----------



## mmbelle87

No heartbeat. Baby was measuring normal but my dr thinks the blood from the other sac cut off supply. Can't even function right now.


----------



## Bma11

Mmbelle- :hugs: I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> No heartbeat. Baby was measuring normal but my dr thinks the blood from the other sac cut off supply. Can't even function right now.

Oh my I am so sorry. You're in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

Soo soo sorry mmbelle, i wish this dint happen to you..you are in my thoughts and prayers!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

mmbelle87, this is very devastating. I am terribly sorry. Allow yourself time to grieve and we are here for you. I myself miscarried last year. There is nothing I can say to make it better but whatever you are feeling, you can talk about it here anytime. :hugs:


----------



## Starlight2012

Mmbelle, so sorry and so sad this is happening to you :hugs: we are all here for you


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hey ladies! I'm so sorry I haven't been active on this thread but I've definitely been following everyone. I've been having issues and have always had problems opening up about them. We lost our twins a few days ago due to ruptured membrane and no amniotic fluid. I was 15+1. It's been tough but we're struggling through it. I just wanted to congratulate everyone on their BFPs. It gives me hope knowing we can try again and there is a chance it could work. I'm so happy to see all the twins on here and one set of triplets! And Mmbelle I am so sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## 1babydreamer

mmbelle87 said:


> No heartbeat. Baby was measuring normal but my dr thinks the blood from the other sac cut off supply. Can't even function right now.

Oh *mmbelle*, I'm so so very sorry. I'm so sorry you are going trough this now :hugs:. We are all here for you.


----------



## Mrs. T

BabyLove1210, I am really sorry to hear that. Talk to us about it anytime okay? :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

mmbelle & babylove I'm so so sorry to hear about your losses. 

Babylove - were your twins identical or fraternal? 

As for me ~ I had a scare on Saturday... I won't up to lots of red red red blood. Went to the ER and everything was ok. Today is the first day that I'm no longer spotting. I went to see my specialist yesterday and everything seemed ok... they believe I over worked myself during the week and that my placenta made have detached a little. HOWEVER, I have to go back today. The technician believes that two weeks ago my identical twins were separated by a membrane and as of Saturday it looks like they are no longer separated ... :shrug: They didn't seem too worried as both babies are measuring to date with great heartbeats. Still scary!


----------



## Mrs. T

That's terrifying augustluvers! I am saying a prayer for them now. :hugs;


----------



## Bma11

Babylove- :hugs: so heartbreaking. 

Augustluvers- :hugs: hope everything is okay. How often are you being seen? It seems as if the babies are identical they check up on you more because there is potential for more risks than fraternal. Are you seeing a high risk doctor? 

MrsT- good luck today! :dust:


----------



## mission_mommy

Babylove- am so sorry for your losses...it's unimaginable what you are going through...my sympathies and prayers with you...we are here if you need to talk :hugs:

August- that was really scary...I hope the missing membrane is nothing to be worried about and your babies will do great....

Mrs t - good luck for your transfer..


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> mmbelle & babylove I'm so so sorry to hear about your losses.
> 
> Babylove - were your twins identical or fraternal?
> 
> As for me ~ I had a scare on Saturday... I won't up to lots of red red red blood. Went to the ER and everything was ok. Today is the first day that I'm no longer spotting. I went to see my specialist yesterday and everything seemed ok... they believe I over worked myself during the week and that my placenta made have detached a little. HOWEVER, I have to go back today. The technician believes that two weeks ago my identical twins were separated by a membrane and as of Saturday it looks like they are no longer separated ... :shrug: They didn't seem too worried as both babies are measuring to date with great heartbeats. Still scary!

Hi August! I actually read about this on another forum where someone had something very similar happen with the membrane... Turns out that they didn't have the resolution on the ultrasound turned up to the max. Apparently once they realized the issue they were able to see that the membrane was still there.


----------



## 1babydreamer

*Babylove*, I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:. It's heartbreaking after all this struggle to finally get pregnant. My thoughts are with you and *mmbelle*. 

*August*, that is very scary indeed!! So glad that your little ones are okay! 

*Brandy*, How are you and your little ones? 

*Mission*, how are you feeling? One more day till beta test!! :happydance:

Good luck today at transfer *Mrs. T*!! I'll be sending you tons of sticky :dust:

*Starlight*, hope you and you're little one are doing well! 

*Scerena *and *Bma*, how goes the second tri? 

AFM, I had a strange night. I woke up three times to pee, which sadly is normal for me lately because of the prednisone I'm on, but I had a very strange feeling in my abdomen. It was like a tightening of a drum inside with some pulling cramps. When I stretch I feel a tightness down inside. Don't think I've felt that before but who knows what it means? :shrug:
I also had strange dreams. That happened last time too but I know it's too early for any real symptoms. It's so had because I'm on so many different things; prednisone, progesterone, estrace, baby aspirin, and my prenatals! So many pills! :wacko:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am great baby dreamer thanks for asking! Saw the little ones yesterday and they were cutting laps all over the place in their sacs it was so cute&#8230; One had hiccups so we watched that one for a while


----------



## Bma11

Babydreamer- let's hope those are all sticky bfp signs!!! 

Second trimester is great. A little more energy But not much. Still need a nap! 
I saw my little ones today. We are pretty sure that they are still boy and girl twins! Will see the high risk doctor next Wednesday for the second tri screening and I'm sure he will be able to confirm that. My emotions are all over the place. Starting fights with DH, getting emotional watching criminal minds, getting really emotional when I learn of miscarriages and what not. Everything is magnified.

I wish everyone the best <3 :dust:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi Ladies..

I dropped in last month during IUI #5...it was a BFN.

We decided to jump into ivf rather then take time off or another IUI.

Today was CD3 appt and I start gonal f today.

Nervous but ready to get this going.

I read on this thread ir anothe ivf thread that it's good to eat protein before retrieval... is that right?

I hope I can join you and ask all my questions!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi Ladies..
> 
> I dropped in last month during IUI #5...it was a BFN.
> 
> We decided to jump into ivf rather then take time off or another IUI.
> 
> Today was CD3 appt and I start gonal f today.
> 
> Nervous but ready to get this going.
> 
> I read on this thread ir anothe ivf thread that it's good to eat protein before retrieval... is that right?
> 
> I hope I can join you and ask all my questions!

Welcome Breaking!


How exciting is that to finally get started! You must be on a short protocol then? 

Protein helps with egg quality that is my understanding. Low carb helps reduce the crazy bloat you get during and after stimms due to the ovaries being stimulated.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Brandy.

It's been a bit emotional the past few days. Sometimes I feel that I can't believe I'm on this journey..you know what I mean. the realization of doingivf.

But i'm feeling better each day.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Bma11

Welcome breaking dawn!!! Ask away :) 

I'd look into meditation during your ivf cycle to help calm and relax you. I did this and I loved it. :)

I have some on email if it is something you'd want... Just pm me with your email and ill send it over. 

I can't believe I forgot that I had these on my email!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Well girls, transfer was great and I am officially PUPO!!! RE transferred two strong good quality embies (1 grade 4 which is the best and 1 grade 3) aaaannnd the one I was told had arrested on Monday did keep developing and is now a morula and if keeps developing overnight they are gonna freeze it! Wow! I was having panic attacks all morning thinking the clinic was gonna call and say they had all arrested but I ended up with more than I even thought I had left. RE said that the two he transferred look better quality than he usually sees. I am so happy!


----------



## mission_mommy

Baby dreamer- am feeling fine hun...just very hungry all the time.
I hope you get that bfp soon..takes so much stress off...
A symptom which never happened before sounds good to me...I had a leg pain which I never had before and I think that was a sign.

Mrs t- congratulations on being pupo!!!!!!

Breaking Dawn.-welcome!!!


----------



## scerena

*mmbelle & babylove* I am so so sorry for your losses :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: we are all here for you at this heartbreaking time :hugs: thinking of you both and keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*1babydreamer* 2nd tri is real good thanks, I'm hoping they're all signs for you Hun :hugs:

*breaking dawn* gl with your IVF and yes eat LOADS of protein :)

*mrsT* congrats on being PUPO got everything crossed for you :hugs:

*mission* your tests are looking fab!!! :happydance:

*brandy* glad your scan went well and babies are doing good :)

*hi to everyone else*


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Mrs. T! PUPO ;-) When's you're otd? Will you test early?


----------



## Mrs. T

My OTD isn't until Tues the 17th! Literally a TWW! I am a POAS addict so yeah but I have to be careful because they made me take an hcg shot on day of ER and again this past Monday. They said it helps the lining. So that's gonna be in my system until about at least the 12th which will be 8dpt.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrs. T said:


> My OTD isn't until Tues the 17th! Literally a TWW! I am a POAS addict so yeah but I have to be careful because they made me take an hcg shot on day of ER and again this past Monday. They said it helps the lining. So that's gonna be in my system until about at least the 12th which will be 8dpt.

haha yep me too. I tested the shot all the way out so when the line came back I knew it was real :) 

Not saying you should do that... but it's an option :blush:


----------



## Mrs. T

I will. I always end up testing out the trigger. LOL! I will keep you all posted. :)


----------



## mission_mommy

so i had my first beta today and it is 612..yay!!
having anther beta this saturday...hoping and praying it doubles !
Am officially preggers!:cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. T

Wowee!!! What a great first beta!!! I wonder how many you have in there. Yay!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> so i had my first beta today and it is 612..yay!!
> having anther beta this saturday...hoping and praying it doubles !
> Am officially preggers!:cloud9:

Yay *Mission*!! That's a fantastic first beta!!:happydance: I bet you've got twins in there!! This is becoming the IVF multiples thread!! :oneofeach:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Whoaw Mission how many sticky beans do you have snuggled in there!!!?


----------



## Starlight2012

babylove and mmbelle - so sorry to hear what you are going through. am thinking of you both :hugs:

august - that does sound really scary but happy to hear that everything is ok!

babydreamer - am sending you super stick vibes!!! how long will you hold off to test or are you going to wait till the official test? FX!!

brandy - how wonderful that you had another scan and got to see your little ones being so active :)

bma - happy to hear that you're doing well. hope that you get even more energy soon! I have become very dependent on naps, haha. how exciting that you will find out the gender of your babies next week!!

MrsT - yay that your transfer went well and congrats on being PUPO!!!!!!

mission- what an awesome first beta!!!!!

scerena - how are you doing? :)

breaking dawn!!! welcome - so excited that you are starting your IVF cycle. When will your first scan be? :hugs: !


----------



## 1babydreamer

Starlight2012 said:


> babylove and mmbelle - so sorry to hear what you are going through. am thinking of you both :hugs:
> 
> august - that does sound really scary but happy to hear that everything is ok!
> 
> babydreamer - am sending you super stick vibes!!! how long will you hold off to test or are you going to wait till the official test? FX!!
> 
> brandy - how wonderful that you had another scan and got to see your little ones being so active :)
> 
> bma - happy to hear that you're doing well. hope that you get even more energy soon! I have become very dependent on naps, haha. how exciting that you will find out the gender of your babies next week!!
> 
> MrsT - yay that your transfer went well and congrats on being PUPO!!!!!!
> 
> mission- what an awesome first beta!!!!!
> 
> scerena - how are you doing? :)
> 
> breaking dawn!!! welcome - so excited that you are starting your IVF cycle. When will your first scan be? :hugs: !

I'm too nervous to :test: :shy:. I woke up this morning absolutely convinced that it didn't work and I'm not pregnant. Yesterday of course I thought I was pregnant! :wacko: I was very emotional yesterday and since I work at an animal hospital it can be very emotionally tough. We had a little puppy that didn't make it and I just sobbed!! :cry:
I also realized that for Monday and Tuesday I had not been taking the right dosage of estrace! I was supposed to be taking one 2 mg tablet twice a day and I only took one pill once a day both days!! :dohh: I started taking the right dosage yesterday but I'm worried I messed everything up in those two days! I'm driving myself crazy. :wacko:


----------



## mission_mommy

thank you so much girls....i think so too that both the little beans must have snuggled in! But i was worried for while because i never heard on such a high beta on 9dp5dt...i hope its not supposed to be anything bad!!they said they want a 66% increase on saturday..i think that means doubling..am not sure!

*Babydreamer*i think i missed a dose someday too..but read that uterus also produces some estrogen in early pregnancy..i think you should be fine hun...making a prayer for you! :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Baby it happens! I realized after 4 days that I was taken less than ½ the dose I was suppose to of progesterone&#8230; it all worked out.


----------



## 1babydreamer

I'm going :tease: here ladies!! I want to test but I am terrified of seeing a BFN and then having to wait to hear the beta results Tuesday evening. I know I'll be crushed and then have to wait for FET till like November!! :wacko:

I feel no symptoms today. Nada. Zip! :nope: This is the most maddening wait!


----------



## 1babydreamer

I just found out from the lab that they froze four blasts so now we have 7:cold: total! :happydance: But I really hope we won't need them anytime soon!


----------



## Bma11

Awe babydreamer- I know it's torture. I didn't feel pregnant either. 
Tuesday will be here before you know it :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> I'm going :tease: here ladies!! I want to test but I am terrified of seeing a BFN and then having to wait to hear the beta results Tuesday evening. I know I'll be crushed and then have to wait for FET till like November!! :wacko:
> 
> I feel no symptoms today. Nada. Zip! :nope: This is the most maddening wait!

If it helps you at all.. I never felt nor do I still feel pregnant!

My jeans are getting tighter in the lower abdomen thats about it.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *Bma* and *Brandy*! :hugs: It does help! The only thing I feel is hungry and that's probably just the prednisone. :dohh:

My DH will kill me if I test early, lol but we'll see how long I can hold out! :wacko:


----------



## mission_mommy

Waiting to hear your bfp soon baby dreamer... :) stay positive!!:hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Undeniable :bfn: this morning ladies :cry: I just had a feeling. I guess we just can't have babies. :nope:


----------



## Bma11

Babydreamer- :hugs: I'm sorry, will be praying for a bfp on beta day. :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey babydreamer..am so sorry hun...I wish too that you get a bfp on beta.. :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

How is everyone?? No updates on this thread...
My second beta was 1300.. First ultrasound is on 16th.


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies sorry I've been quiet lately

*mission* brilliant news :wohoo: I have a U/S on the 16th too :) bet you can't wait to see your LO(s) and see how many babies you have :)

*babydreamer* I have everything crossed for you for beta day :hugs:

* to everyone else I haven't read back properly*


----------



## mission_mommy

Hi scerena, am excited and nervous too...am hoping everything is alright with my LOs ...
Exciting that we have scans on the same day...
I still can't get myself to believe that am pregnant...no symptoms yet!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mission- Congrats!! I still have yet to have any symptoms it's not always a bad thing.



AFM- I have my Harmony test tomorrow and my NT scan!! I also am meeting with the periontologist. I get worked up right before every scan because I am so afraid something is wrong :( But I felt better when I got home from work and listened to the babies on my doppler!


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- I didn't believe it for a while as well! When I saw the flicker of the heart, I started to believe. I got sick a few times and only after I brushed my teeth. I felt queasy some days but not for long and nothing sea bands or ginger ale couldn't knock out! Can't wait to hear about the scan. 

Brandy- how exciting :) hope everything is perfect for you nuchal screening etc! 

Scerena- glad you are well :) 

AFM- I am having my second trimester screening on Wednesday !! I can not wait. He will probably confirm the gender. Last Wednesday at my obgyn we saw a boy and girl too... So hopefully Wednesday will be the same. Then I can buy my nursery bedding etc. I also believe this is an anatomy scan.... Where they check everything and its a pretty long appointment ! DH gets to be there which is so awesome, I didn't think he'd be able to go to any of the really important ultrasounds but so far he has! <3 

Babydreamer- praying for good news tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

BMA- How exciting I cant wait to hear how your scan went :)


----------



## scerena

*mission* after your first scan it will all probably feel more real Hun, with them numbers you're for sure cooking a baby :dance:

*Bma* brilliant news oh can make the scan :) bet you cannot wait to start buying pink and blue :)

*brandy* gl with your scan :hugs: bet you're excited to find out babies genders :)


----------



## Mrs. T

Tested negative this morning at 6dp5dt with a FRER. *sigh* Yesterday my symptoms seemed to disappear and were replaced by a very strange symptom. Behind my belly button is so sore! I can barely lift my arms over my head because it stretches my belly button. What is that about? 

It seems like everyone usually gets their BFP on 5dp5dt. When did you get your BFP?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrs. T said:


> Tested negative this morning at 6dp5dt with a FRER. *sigh* Yesterday my symptoms seemed to disappear and were replaced by a very strange symptom. Behind my belly button is so sore! I can barely lift my arms over my head because it stretches my belly button. What is that about?
> 
> It seems like everyone usually gets their BFP on 5dp5dt. When did you get your BFP?

Mrs. T- I wouldnt count yourself out just yet! I wouldnt judge yours against mine either as my HCG was super high due to twins. I would test in a few more days and see what you get.


AFM- I am doing my NT and Harmony test in 2 hours so excited that I get to see the babies for a long time during the ultrasound! Oh and I just noticed I am finally a lime yahoo!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Scerena- omg ! You are 20 weeks with the first baby on this thread..few months back we were just starting our cycles...am so glad things are progressing well for you. You must be so excited to see your little girl again.

BMA- am feeling super queasy today...guess my prayers are heard..lol! I guess I will start believing after my scan..
Waiting to hear about your scan tomorrow..it must be so exciting!!

Brandy _ waiting to hear about your scan and test..hoping it goes really well.

Baby dreamer- hoping and praying your beta comes positive :hugs:

Mrs T- I agree with brandy..give it a little time..you are not out yEt.


----------



## scerena

*mrsT* I got my bfp at 5dp5dt BUT many ladies don't- you're not out yet :hugs:

*brandy* how exciting!! Happy 11 weeks :happydance:

*mission* it's crazy being 20wks Hun so surreal :) I didnt even realise I was having the first baby on the thread I forgot :dohh: yes I cannot wait to see her again I'm looking forward to it :) crazy looking back when we were all waiting to get started!!! hope you're okay?


----------



## mission_mommy

duplicate post.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thank you so much girls for all your support. I have had a very strange weekend. So on Saturday morning I tested negative at 6dp5dt. When I looked back at the test there was a very faint line but it was after the time limit so I'm pretty sure it was an evap. I haven't tested again since and I'm on my way in for my beta which I won't get the results for till between 4-5pm. My DH and I have decided not to do the urine test in the office.

But here's what is strange. I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant but I have been having a very odd sensation in my uterus all weekend. There is a tightness there and when I stretch it's taught as a drum! :shrug: Also, I've had such a pressure feeling down there and I am starting to think I might have a UTI. I've never had one to my knowledge but I am constantly peeing and waking up three times a night to pee and still feel like my bladder is not empty. I know the upped urination can be from the prednisone, but I'm also having sharp cramps and pains throughout every so often. It feels like it's stretching in there! I'm starving all day and wake up ravenous but that could also be the prednisone.

In short, weird stuff!:shrug: I'm pretty sure that I'm not pregnant at all or maybe I'm having another chemical but there is a small part of me still hoping I'm wrong. DH and I have been conditioned to expect the worst so it's very hard for us to get our hopes up at this point. I'm so tired of being crushed!

Keep your fingers crossed that maybe I'm totally wrong and I hope I have good news for you ladies later today. I hate to be the one that keeps ruining the BFP trend!

Good luck to *Brandy*, *Bma*, *Scerena* and *Mission* on your scans! And fingers crossed *Mrs. T *that your BFP is coming soon!! 

*Mmbelle*, thinking about you and hope you're doing ok Hun :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

babydreamer ~ I'm praying for great results for you :hugs:

Mrs . T ~ Don't count yourself out yet hun! Some women don't get a positive until test date.

Scerena ~ 20 weeks OMG :yipee: 

Brandy ~ I wish you the best at your NT scan today! I believe mine was about 2 hours long, but I'm carrying 3 LOL and the twins would not coroperate! :rofl:

As for me ~ I saw my specialist on Wednesday, apparently the bleed was caused by baby A's placenta that had moved. All three babies were doing well! All growing very nicely... I was so stressed after the appointment. They told me that by 28 weeks I'll be in the hospital full time. The twins are no longer separated by a membrane so there are concerns for twin-twin transfer and possibly strangulation by their umbilical cords .... I could barely hold it together after the appointment. My next appointment isn't until next Friday, so I'm nervous and anxious. I'm still lightly spotting. And I'm still without any appetite! It's horrible! On the bright side, I haven't gained weight but I look about 7 months pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## mission_mommy

August- glad to hear from you after a long time. .happy to know your precious triplets are doing fine.. :hugs:

Baby dreamer- could be you had a late implantation and so the faint line hun...all your symptoms sound promising too...am so hoping that your beta is a good number...waiting to hear about it.


----------



## Bma11

August-I want to see a pic!! <3 glad everything is well and I know it's hard not to worry :wacko: but you are on good hands! 

Babydreamer- I did the same thing threw it away and came back a day later and saw a faint positive. Hope you get your bfp! Ill be stalking the thread. :)

MrsT- ill echo the others, don't count yourself out yet. Even with twins getting a positive that early isn't exactly the norm. Praying for you... Will you keep testing???


----------



## Bma11

Bma11 said:


> August-I want to see a pic!! <3 glad everything is well and I know it's hard not to worry :wacko: but you are on good hands!
> 
> Babydreamer- I did the same thing threw it away and came back a day later and saw a faint positive. Hope you get your bfp! Ill be stalking the thread. :)
> 
> MrsT- ill echo the others, don't count yourself out yet. Even with twins getting a positive that early isn't exactly the norm. Praying for you... Will you keep testing???

Mission- exactly!!! Lol 

Brandy- can't wait to hear!! Have a full bladder 

Afm- so excited about my anatomy scan tomorrow! This same one was an hour long for my cousin with one!!! I get to see my babies that long
<3


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update- I just did my NT testing and both babies were well within the norm they were .6 on both!! Yay so happy!

During the ultrasound the little boogers wouldn&#8217;t sit still haha. The tech was having so much fun we spent 1.5 hours viewing them. She flipped it to 3D as well and we got to view them that way. She put all the pictures on CD it was really neat.

Her and the doctor told me they felt 75% chance it was B/G twin but that we were doing a blood test and would get the gender within 8-10 days so we shall see!!


The babies were measuring ahead of schedule at 11W6D.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mrs. T

That's so awesome Brandy!

Bma11, even though I don't want to keep testing, I cannot help myself. :S


----------



## mission_mommy

Great news brandy..!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!! Beta is 105!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I still can't believe it!! I'm in shock! :o :wohoo:


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!! Beta is 105!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I still can't believe it!! I'm in shock! :o :wohoo:

WTG!! You're preggers :) :haha:


----------



## Mrs. T

Yay 1babydreamer!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Yayyy! Baby dreamer am so so happy for you hunni...this is for real..you are pregnant my dear!!! :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thank you, thank you ladies!! I'm still in a bit of shock! Now I'm all nervous and worried over my next beta Thursday. :blush: I really hope we get a good rise, 105 is lower than most first betas here I think. I'm not sure if that's a bad thing or what since it's my first real pregnant beta! :wacko: I guess the worrying never ends though! 
For now I'm really pregnant so I'm gonna try and stay on :cloud9: till Thursday!


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Thank you, thank you ladies!! I'm still in a bit of shock! Now I'm all nervous and worried over my next beta Thursday. :blush: I really hope we get a good rise, 105 is lower than most first betas here I think. I'm not sure if that's a bad thing or what since it's my first real pregnant beta! :wacko: I guess the worrying never ends though!
> For now I'm really pregnant so I'm gonna try and stay on :cloud9: till Thursday!

Actually no its isnt lower that the average. I believer for a singleton they like to see around 50 as a baseline.


----------



## mission_mommy

Your beta is perfect hun...anything above 50 they say is normal for 9 dp5dt . So yours is pretty good...so don't worry..chill and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *Mission* and *Brandy*! :hugs: My DH and I joked that we won't relax until we're holding our little one! And probably not even then! I'm just so scared after all we've been through. I've been frantically googling beta numbers :blush:.

I went to the store and got some FRER and Digital tests but I'm going to wait until Thursday to use them :winkwink: I want to make sure I see that line!:haha:


----------



## mission_mommy

Yes I understand how difficult it is to relax....I was worried about my beta too because it looked too high when compared to others..but I realized that no two pregnancies are same...now am all worried about my first scan..I guess we can't just stop worrying ..haha


----------



## ~Brandy~

I kept telling myself that I would stop worrying after the first beta, then the 2nd beta... then I will be ok when I hear the HB, Then I will be ok at the next ultrasound, then the next.....

It's horrid cycle. I have had 4 ultrasounds and I listen to the babies on the doppler alot and still get weird worries LOL 


In TTC and pregnancy you're always on pins and needles.... Oh and I have 2 grown children so I can tell you that worry doesnt ever end not even once they graduate college!


----------



## 1babydreamer

*Brandy*, you are so right! The worrying will never end! There's too much that can go wrong and unfortunately thanks to IVF we know how to analyze every little thing! I envy those women who just get pregnant naturally with barely any effort! They have no idea how scary it can be! 

And* Mission *your scan will be great but I know just what you mean. It's taken us so much work to get here that it's hard to just relax. :wacko:
I'm not telling a soul until the numbers double nicely and then maybe just my Mom. When is your scan Hun?


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh and the sharp pains and cramps that feel like my period is coming are totally wigging me out!


----------



## Bma11

:yipee: :yipee: I'm soo freaking happy for you babydreamer!

Mrs.T- let us know if you'd like :) FX you get your bfp!!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Still negative at 7dp5dt. I know it's over. I have been trying to stay positive but the one this morning was more than I could bare. I finally broke down and balled my eyes out this morning. I probably won't update you again until my beta next week. My RE doesn't test until 14dpt. I just want to get it over with.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Mrs. T said:


> Still negative at 7dp5dt. I know it's over. I have been trying to stay positive but the one this morning was more than I could bare. I finally broke down and balled my eyes out this morning. I probably won't update you again until my beta next week. My RE doesn't test until 14dpt. I just want to get it over with.

Don't give up yet *Mrs. T*! I tested at 6dp5dt and nothing! I was so defeated I didn't test again and my beta was positive just 3 days later! It can still happen. Maybe it's a late implanter. Personally, I'm not a fan of urine tests at this point. Plus, I truly believe that not all women produce HCG the same. My SIL didn't get a positive on a FRER until 20dpo! And she now has a beautiful little girl who's 1 and a half! :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Mrs t- :hugs: I am so sorry . Praying for a bfp on beta day.


----------



## mission_mommy

Mrs T- please don't give up hope..it could be a late implanter..they have beta for a reason...its easier said but I think you should not giveup yet!


----------



## Bma11

I had my anatomy scan this morning and both babies are perfectly normal :) I couldn't be more relieved. My little boy is measuring 3 days ahead and my little girl is 2 days ahead. 

I asked the high risk doctor if having my specific obgyn deliver and just going to her period was okay and he assured me that she was a brilliant doctor and that I am in great hands. Coming from a man that could make tons of money off of me by saying the opposite, made me feel really really good about staying with my obgyn and not going to him all the time. I mean I go to him for all the big ultrasounds anyway. 

I posted some pics in my pregnancy journal. They are the black and white 3d ones, really cool but also weird lol!


----------



## Starlight2012

bma - that is so wonderful that your scan went well and both your little ones are looking good! Also great that you got reassurance from the high risk doctor re: seeing your obgyn as well :) will go and have a look at your pictures!!

MrsT- sorry about the BFN, but like the other ladies have said, don't count yourself out just yet! Am sure that each moment and day is tough right now - am thinking of you and hoping that time flies to your beta next week xxoo

babydreamer - yay!!! congrats on the beta, that is wonderful news! Right around the time of my beta, I also had a lot of period-type and piercing cramps, but all turned out to be okay. Hope they all stop soon and that you are feeling well! my hubby and I have joked about the same - that we won't feel at ease till we have our little one in our arms and even then, there will be other worries, haha. It is all worth it :)

brandy - great news that your scan went well and how exciting that you may have b/g twins!! can't wait to hear back from you on that :)

breaking dawn - how are you doing through your cycle??

hello to everyone else and hope you're all doing well :)

AFM, I have my first appointment with the OBGYN tomorrow. Sadly no u/s, so I am not sure what to expect!! I hope that we'll get the u/s booked tomorrow so that I have something to look forward to!


----------



## 1babydreamer

That's awesome news* Bma*!! :happydance: I'm heading over to see your pics now! 

*Starlight*, yes I am still nervous with every twinge and cramp! I keep wondering if I'm messing anything up! I just want a healthy bean so badly, so hopefully I'll feel a little more reassured after tomorrow's second beta! But you're right, the worrying will never end, lol! :wacko:


----------



## augustluvers

Babydreamer ~ congrats :yipee: I'm so so so so happy for you! I think my beta was only 127 so your number is fine! Anything above 50 is what my doctor wanted to see. 

Mrs. T ~ I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this. :hugs: When is your beta? 

As for me ~ Thank you all for your wonderful words... It's crazy carrying triplets! I just can't wait for my next which isn't for another week! lol


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thank you August! :hugs: That helps so much! I'm just worried about every little thing and still not quite believing that I'm actually, finally pregnant!! :happydance:

So glad that things are good with your three little ones but I can imagine that has got to be tough on your body!


----------



## augustluvers

1babydreamer said:


> Thank you August! :hugs: That helps so much! I'm just worried about every little thing and still not quite believing that I'm actually, finally pregnant!! :happydance:
> 
> So glad that things are good with your three little ones but I can imagine that has got to be tough on your body!

I had a blood test done every three days for about 3 weeks and I worried after every single one of them. I know it's easier said then done but relax :hugs: I'm so happy that this go around worked for you :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. T

augustluvers it's on the 17th :(


----------



## Bma11

Starlight- boo! Don't they realize we always want ultrasounds!!!! Home fetal doppler are fairly inexpensive... Like 50 $ I use my almost every day :) 
You can expect to go over everything in your appointment. And probably a cervix check. If they don't I'd ask for one just to make sure your cervix is competent :) I worry because my was kind of shortened so she did the cerclage. 
Good luck and let us know what they say!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Starlight- boo! Don't they realize we always want ultrasounds!!!! Home fetal doppler are fairly inexpensive... Like 50 $ I use my almost every day :)
> You can expect to go over everything in your appointment. And probably a cervix check. If they don't I'd ask for one just to make sure your cervix is competent :) I worry because my was kind of shortened so she did the cerclage.
> Good luck and let us know what they say!

I was checked and they said my cervix was long so I am hoping that we make it through ok.. in the event that I dont and they have to do the cerclage what should I expect?


----------



## Bma11

Brandy- I had mine at 11 weeks 3 days and it is a very easy and safe procedure. I was put to sleep and had no pain after at all. And no bleeding. And I'm still allowed to :sex: 

My boss' wife had to have one later on around 20-26 weeks and while I don't know specifics besides she is 41 carrying twins... I saw her the other day and she's doing well.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Ladies I'm going in for my second beta and I'm so nervous!! I have become very attached being pregnant already :winkwink:.

Fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## Bma11

Babydreamer- good luck!!! :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Good luck baby dreamer..waiting to hear from you!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

GL Babydreamer :) Cant wait to hear the fabulous news!


----------



## 1babydreamer

I wish I had good news ladies. My beta only rose to 115. Not good at all. They think it's another chemical. I'm completely heartbroken at the moment. Going in on Saturday for another blood test. No one is very optimistic. I just don't know how much more of this infertility journey I can bear.


----------



## Bma11

Oh babydreamer- this sucks. :hugs: praying for that beta to rise!!!!


----------



## scerena

*1babydreamer* oh Hun :hugs: I'm praying that your beta rises I really am :hugs:

* to everyone else, sorry I haven't read back I'm out on my phone! Hope everyone is well? *


----------



## mission_mommy

Very sorry baby dreamer... Hope your beta rises ..making a prayer for you hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Baby dreamer- been thinking of you today! Hope your beta rose!! :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks for your prayers and wishes ladies but it's over. My beta dropped to 80. I'm stopping all my meds and then I wait for my period to come. Not feeling very well lately and I know all the hormones are messing with me. My progesterone is still very high they say so at least that's not a problem. I guess the next step is to discuss things with my doctors and FET when we can. 

Thanks again for all your support girls!


----------



## mission_mommy

Very Sorry to hear about it baby dreamer...I can't imagine What you must be going through. This made me so sad.I wish you dint have to go through this again... praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

Oh 1babydreamer! I am so sorry you have to through this again! :hugs:


----------



## Bma11

:hugs: so very sorry. Hope you get some answers!


----------



## scerena

*1babydreamer* so so sorry bless you and your oh I am keeping you both in my prayers :hug:


----------



## augustluvers

babydreamer ~ I'm so so so sorry that you are going through this again. :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

Just back from my scan..and ...there are two in there!!!! We saw two gestational sacs with yolk sacs! baby A was measuring 5 weeksand baby B was 5w 2d...she was happy about it!!! I thought they would be 5w5d... But they dint seem worried.. Next scan would be after a week to see the heartbeats...we are so excited and thankful to God.. Will post the pics after a while..


----------



## Bma11

Wonderful news mission mommy!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Just back from my scan..and ...there are two in there!!!! We saw two gestational sacs with yolk sacs! baby A was measuring 5 weeksand baby B was 5w 2d...she was happy about it!!! I thought they would be 5w5d... But they dint seem worried.. Next scan would be after a week to see the heartbeats...we are so excited and thankful to God.. Will post the pics after a while..

Congrats Mission! We could use more people on the multiples section of BNB :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you brandy and bma! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Thank you brandy and bma! :hugs:

Whats the next plan of attack? When do you see the doctor or them again!?


----------



## mission_mommy

~Brandy~ said:


> mission_mommy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you brandy and bma! :hugs:
> 
> Whats the next plan of attack? When do you see the doctor or them again!?Click to expand...

I have my next scan next Monday...to look for the heartbeats...I would be 6+ then.
Am so confused with all the calculations...I don't know what day of week 5 I am....babyA measured only 5 weeks 0 days... I don't understand..but they dint seem bothered at all... But both of them had yolk sacs... Baby a was 10mm and baby b 11.4. 
I read on the internet that gestational sac increases 1 mm peer day from week 4... According to that babyA should be 5w3d and b should be 5w4d..but the ultrasound tech said 5w0d and 5w2d..I don't understand... Gosh, guess I will always find something to worry about!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mission_mommy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you brandy and bma! :hugs:
> 
> Whats the next plan of attack? When do you see the doctor or them again!?Click to expand...
> 
> I have my next scan next Monday...to look for the heartbeats...I would be 6+ then.
> Am so confused with all the calculations...I don't know what day of week 5 I am....babyA measured only 5 weeks 0 days... I don't understand..but they dint seem bothered at all... But both of them had yolk sacs... Baby a was 10mm and baby b 11.4.
> I read on the internet that gestational sac increases 1 mm peer day from week 4... According to that babyA should be 5w3d and b should be 5w4d..but the ultrasound tech said 5w0d and 5w2d..I don't understand... Gosh, guess I will always find something to worry about!!!Click to expand...

No worries mine were exact same as you and I was 5w6 days. They caught up now. I saw the doc at 11w and they measured 11w2 days. Their growth spurts are random.


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you brandy...helped ease my mind a little. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. T

Beta was today and as per my suspicion it is negative. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Bma11

Mission mommy- mine were the same. I was told to go by the FET date as to how many weeks I am. So, I did. One time one baby was a couple days behind and it worried me and she said not to worry that it was normal and the only time she would be worried is if one was 7 days behind. What they told me was now until 12 weeks they do like to see the embryo at certain sized etc but after 12 weeks it is all genetics!! And only if its something drastic should we worry! So, you are fine :) 

Mrs.T- I am so so sorry :hugs: will lift you and DH up in prayer and best wishes to you. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I received a call from the doctor today with my blood test results. Both babies look great and no none chromosome abnormalities!! They also told us that both are &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.GIRLS!!!
Were officially team PINK.. and PURPLE haha.


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you bma.I hope they catch up!!
Mrs t- am so so sorry:hugs:
Brandy- congratulations!!!!! Twins girls sound awesome!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

hii!! how is everyone doing>??


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm good I have another scan today but it's late in the day.. Boo!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls...

Just a quick update as I still need to go back and read what you are all up to!.... I had my glucose test on Monday and my AFP test as well. My glucose came back normal :happydance: however, my AFP came back high which means "positive" for the risk of downs syndrome or spinal bifida (however you spell that)... :cry::cry::cry: I just don't get a break and I'm heart broken right now. Tomorrow is my next ultrasound and they are recommending an Amnio but I'm not doing it. I'm just so freaking tired of all the negative news and results! I just want it all to be over with already! Now I'm even more scared of this ultrasound tomorrow. I just want my babies to be ok and healthy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Hey girls...
> 
> Just a quick update as I still need to go back and read what you are all up to!.... I had my glucose test on Monday and my AFP test as well. My glucose came back normal :happydance: however, my AFP came back high which means "positive" for the risk of downs syndrome or spinal bifida (however you spell that)... :cry::cry::cry: I just don't get a break and I'm heart broken right now. Tomorrow is my next ultrasound and they are recommending an Amnio but I'm not doing it. I'm just so freaking tired of all the negative news and results! I just want it all to be over with already! Now I'm even more scared of this ultrasound tomorrow. I just want my babies to be ok and healthy!

August you had a blood test to determine this? The results of those tests with multiples have a very low accuracy rate. Alot of them come back as HIGH and are determined normal once they do the amnio. I understand if you choose not to do it... but it might help you put your mind at ease.

Either way I wish you the best :)


----------



## augustluvers

~Brandy~ said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls...
> 
> Just a quick update as I still need to go back and read what you are all up to!.... I had my glucose test on Monday and my AFP test as well. My glucose came back normal :happydance: however, my AFP came back high which means "positive" for the risk of downs syndrome or spinal bifida (however you spell that)... :cry::cry::cry: I just don't get a break and I'm heart broken right now. Tomorrow is my next ultrasound and they are recommending an Amnio but I'm not doing it. I'm just so freaking tired of all the negative news and results! I just want it all to be over with already! Now I'm even more scared of this ultrasound tomorrow. I just want my babies to be ok and healthy!
> 
> August you had a blood test to determine this? The results of those tests with multiples have a very low accuracy rate. Alot of them come back as HIGH and are determined normal once they do the amnio. I understand if you choose not to do it... but it might help you put your mind at ease.
> 
> Either way I wish you the best :)Click to expand...

Yes, the blood test is called the AFP Screening. If it comes up high then they do a level II ultrasound and an amnio. My ultrasound is tomorrow but I'm not doing the amnio (risk of miscarriage with triplets is too high). I'm just overly emotional. Tomorrow's ultrasound was already stressful as they are checking for twin to twin transfer which in itself is a roller coster now they are adding more screening to see what if any defects they can see in the ultrasound. 

The nurse did explain that I have a ruptured membrane that can be causing a higher level of protein in my blood which could make the AFP screen high. :shrug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls...
> 
> Just a quick update as I still need to go back and read what you are all up to!.... I had my glucose test on Monday and my AFP test as well. My glucose came back normal :happydance: however, my AFP came back high which means "positive" for the risk of downs syndrome or spinal bifida (however you spell that)... :cry::cry::cry: I just don't get a break and I'm heart broken right now. Tomorrow is my next ultrasound and they are recommending an Amnio but I'm not doing it. I'm just so freaking tired of all the negative news and results! I just want it all to be over with already! Now I'm even more scared of this ultrasound tomorrow. I just want my babies to be ok and healthy!
> 
> August you had a blood test to determine this? The results of those tests with multiples have a very low accuracy rate. Alot of them come back as HIGH and are determined normal once they do the amnio. I understand if you choose not to do it... but it might help you put your mind at ease.
> 
> Either way I wish you the best :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the blood test is called the AFP Screening. If it comes up high then they do a level II ultrasound and an amnio. My ultrasound is tomorrow but I'm not doing the amnio (risk of miscarriage with triplets is too high). I'm just overly emotional. Tomorrow's ultrasound was already stressful as they are checking for twin to twin transfer which in itself is a roller coster now they are adding more screening to see what if any defects they can see in the ultrasound.
> 
> The nurse did explain that I have a ruptured membrane that can be causing a higher level of protein in my blood which could make the AFP screen high. :shrug:Click to expand...

Well you have alot of factors going on but the odds really are in your favor that everything is ok. I know its rough :( 

Let us know how the scan goes tomorrow.


----------



## mission_mommy

*August-* Am so sorry you are so stressed out with the tests and results I dont know much about the tests but praying that all comes out good in tomorrows ultrasound...! :hugs:

*brandy-*waiting to hear about your scan!:hugs:


----------



## Bma11

August- did they take your blood for the spina bifida? They did an actual blood test for the spina bifida for me. I would ask.... Because mine came back negative not just high, low etc. And I was 16 weeks 4 days as well. 

Also I have a client who with her first baby at 28 had the nuchal screening to check for downs and really to know the gender early.. Well the results of her nuchal came back as downs as a possibility. She did the amnio and it was negative!!! So, it does happen that way. I know it's easier said than done but try to remember that they get false positives . And I'm with you, I would not do the amnio and risk a miscarriage. 

I'm so sorry this is happening. Please keep us all updated. And I will lift you and your babies up in prayer. :)


----------



## Bma11

And I just read where you did have the blood test and now going to the ultrasound. 

Mission mommy- how are you? I'm doing well and so are my little ones. Just waiting to really feel them kick and to know for sure it is them. I feel things but I'm not sure if it's them or something else :shrug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

BMA you will be a punching bag so soon how exciting!! So jealous :) 


AFM- Ultrasound went very well... Both babies are measuring 12w6d HB was 161 and 162. The tech was able to get good measurements but not good facial pics of Baby A so I am just posting a pic of baby B :)
 



Attached Files:







BABY_2 edited.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mission_mommy

~Brandy~ said:


> BMA you will be a punching bag so soon how exciting!! So jealous :)
> 
> 
> AFM- Ultrasound went very well... Both babies are measuring 12w6d HB was 161 and 162. The tech was able to get good measurements but not food facial pics of Baby A so I am just posting a pic of baby B :)

Aww.....such a cute scan pic!!!:kiss:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just realized I typed food facial pics lol.. gotta love auto correct on my phone.


----------



## Bma11

Brandy- I didn't even notice before! Funny. Great picture by the way!! I love profile pics. 

August- how was your ultrasound??? 

AFM- felt my little boy moving aRound last night & just now too. :) I wish they'd move more!!! I absolutely love the feeling. I could sit all day with my hands on my belly feeling them. Sometimes if I think I feel them and then don't.. I'll push on my stomach,... Rarely works lol


----------



## mission_mommy

BMA- wow...that must be amazing to be feeling your little ones..but how do you tell who iss moving...


----------



## Bma11

Good question. My boy is on my right in breech & my girl is on my left sideways(transverse) for now. So, I think I know who is moving depending on the side I feel it on. I could totally be wrong!!! 

But it is amazing!


----------



## mission_mommy

BMA- ohhh.I get it now!! Truly amazing!


----------



## augustluvers

Bma ~ Yay for feeling the babies... isn't it just awesome? I've been feeling mine for about a week now. Usually only when I'm in bed resting. 

As for me... my ultrasound went great on Friday! :happydance: All of the babies are growing perfectly and there are no concerns for downs or spinal bifida. My specialist said that obviously the babies are doing great and he was really upset that my NP scared me with the results of the AFP test. Funny thing is that she said the test was positive and extremely high however my specialist showed me the cut off number is 4.5 and mine came back at 4.58 so no worries. LOL The specialist is so happy with the growth of the triplets. He said they are all growing as if they are alone in there and not fighting for food. They each weigh 5oz. :cloud9: 

I also got to find out the gender of all the babies.... I'm having all GIRLS!!!! OH dear Lord, my poor husband is outnumbered greatly now! Even our dog is a girl :rofl:


----------



## mission_mommy

Yay!!! That's so awesome August.. All girls!!!
So glad they are all doing fine and growing well.

AFM- had a great morning today....my scan went really well ..we got to see two heartbeats!!! Yayy!!!
Baby a was 6w6d with a hb of 130 bpm and baby b was 6w5d with a HB of 115 bpm.
I am so happy!!


----------



## augustluvers

mission_mommy said:


> Yay!!! That's so awesome August.. All girls!!!
> So glad they are all doing fine and growing well.
> 
> AFM- had a great morning today....my scan went really well ..we got to see two heartbeats!!! Yayy!!!
> Baby a was 6w6d with a hb of 130 bpm and baby b was 6w5d with a HB of 115 bpm.
> I am so happy!!

Aww thank you mission!

Congrats on the twins! Such an awesome feeling when you get to see/hear the heartbeats. I'm so happy that your twins are growing well :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bma11

Oh I'm so happy for you August!!! How great that they are healthy!!! && girls what another blessing. DH will have to work lots!! :haha: 

I've been feeling my babies for a couple of weeks but as of last week I could actually feel a kick from the outside. DH, my step daughter and my mom got to feel them kick this weekend too! So cool! 

Mission- let is know about the scan ASAP! Good luck


----------



## mission_mommy

BMA- my scan went well hun...I already posted about it..see my previous post!!! Am too lazy to post again


----------



## Bma11

Haha! I totally overlooked your post. I was just about to have my morning nap.., (work was slow) yay! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## mission_mommy

Never mind... Thank you so much hun!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies sorry I haven't really been on, I will try my hardest to catch up a bit...

*brandy* feeling baby(s) is am amazing feeling isn't it :) I've found the past week the kicks have got a lot stronger and movement compared to a few weeks ago it's for sure harder- and I imagine they will be even stronger in a few more weeks :)

*August* aw sorry to hear about your scare :hugs: I'm so pleased you've got the all clear with the triplets :hugs: 
5oz is brilliant my baby girl weighed 5oz at my 16w3d scan so they're all right on track well done you and babies :)
All girls- how amazing for you :) poor oh :haha: they will be his little princess' :)

*mission* your scan and heartbeats all sounds so good :) lovely measurements <3 so happy for you!!!

*brandy* glad all is fine with babies :) your scan pic is gorgeous :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Well ladies I have a question for you all...when did you stop progesterone and estrogen cold turkey....when were you released to obgyn?
My nurse told that I would be released by 9 weeks and also would be asked to stop meds and pio..am scared to stop so early...I heard most of them continue till 12 weeks


----------



## Bma11

I stopped the progesterone at 12 weeks and saw my obgyn at 8 weeks, but I was not released from fertility clinic until 12 weeks. Just make sure they tell you why and get your numbers and just make sure you are confident and comfortable. Also, just express how you are nervous to stop taking the progesterone so soon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Well ladies I have a question for you all...when did you stop progesterone and estrogen cold turkey....when were you released to obgyn?
> My nurse told that I would be released by 9 weeks and also would be asked to stop meds and pio..am scared to stop so early...I heard most of them continue till 12 weeks

You sound like me.. I was scared to stop poi after previous losses. I told my doc no way and stayed on the poi for a week longer than he wanted me to. Then I talked him into progesterone vaginal capsules till I am 14 weeks... Yes I'm paranoid.


----------



## ~Brandy~

The trimesters have me so confused. When are you girls considering yourself out of the first tri? I found a calculator online and some give different time frames for twins as well as with ivf...


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you BMA and brandy. I wrote a mail to my nurse with all my concerns and asked her to talk to the doctor. Hope I get my answers and they have me continue the progesterone. they also had me order endometrin vaginal suppositories along with my fet medications. I guess after stopping pio they will have me continue on them. 
Another question..did you continue with your old obgyn or found a new one...what should I do to find a good obgyn...I mean what do I look for when searching for one???


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Thank you BMA and brandy. I wrote a mail to my nurse with all my concerns and asked her to talk to the doctor. Hope I get my answers and they have me continue the progesterone. they also had me order endometrin vaginal suppositories along with my fet medications. I guess after stopping pio they will have me continue on them.
> Another question..did you continue with your old obgyn or found a new one...what should I do to find a good obgyn...I mean what do I look for when searching for one???

I love my fertility doctor and hated being released from him. I asked him for a recommendation of who he thought would give me the best personalized care. I ended up going with his recommendation and have been super happy! 

Btw my fs released me at 10 weeks but told me if I need anything and don't get my answer quick enough or the response I want from the other doctors to call him.


----------



## Bma11

I stayed with my obgyn. She was the one who referred me to my RE. My best friend delivered three boys with this dr and another friend delivered one as well. The reason I chose to go to her was because I was using a obgyn in my hometown that delivered at a crappy hospital. I live close enough to houston, so I decided I wanted to be close to Texas children's hospital etc. Also, my doctor is a woman and listens and actually sits there and talks to me. She isn't the warmest, but I like that. She assertive and that's what I need because I don't know everything. 

So, whatever hospital you want to deliver at, find a obgyn that delivers there. And I'd ask about how many twin deliveries they have done etc.


----------



## Bma11

Brandy- no one told me about that but my boss said his wife was out of first trimester at 16 weeks.... Is that what the ivf or twins thing said for you? I figured it was the same but I guess not. :dohh:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Brandy- no one told me about that but my boss said his wife was out of first trimester at 16 weeks.... Is that what the ivf or twins thing said for you? I figured it was the same but I guess not. :dohh:

The twin calculator says I was out of first tri on September 16 but I would have only been 10.5 weeks. I guess I will just assume that 13 weeks put me into 2nd trimester since it's about a 3rd of a singletons normal gestation...


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you again bma and brandy ...I asked my nurse andshe suggested few doctors..I hope I can find a good one!


----------



## mission_mommy

Hello....how is everyone????? 
Starlight- how are you..haven't heard from you in a long time.


----------



## Starlight2012

Hi mission, hope you find a great ObGyn! Sorry I have been absent from writing but have been reading to keep up with what is going on with everyone :) we had our 12w scan on Friday and it looked great! Baby measured good size with a strong heart beat and was bouncing all over hehe!! How are you feeling? I am so so bloated it feels!


----------



## mission_mommy

Hi Starligght, nice to hear from you. Happy 12 weeks!!! Glad that your scan went well and your little one is perfect! wow!!
Am feeling nauseous al day and throwing up once ina while..but its al good..i'l take it haappily for my littleones!

I had a scan today and saw my twolittle beans....they are growing well and have strong hearbeats... i wil be released to obgyn next week...i'l be around 9 weeks then!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Hi Starligght, nice to hear from you. Happy 12 weeks!!! Glad that your scan went well and your little one is perfect! wow!!
> Am feeling nauseous al day and throwing up once ina while..but its al good..i'l take it haappily for my littleones!
> 
> I had a scan today and saw my twolittle beans....they are growing well and have strong hearbeats... i wil be released to obgyn next week...i'l be around 9 weeks then!

Congrats :) :cloud9:


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you Brandy..hope al is well with you and your little girls!:hugs:


----------



## mmbelle87

Hello everyone! 
I have really missed this thread and talking to you all! I have still been reading so I'm up to date on everyone that's posted! 

I will be to the one month mark after my MC in 2 days. I am feeling stronger each day even though there are still hard moments. We are trying to figure out when to start the FET process, but with the holidays coming up we might have to wait until next year... Financially spent! But I do have my WTF appt in a week, on Oct 8th. So I am excited to get some questions answered and make a game plan.

Babylove- if you still read this thread just know I think about you and pray for you! :hugs:

Starlight- I loved hearing an update from you, I know it's a little weird but since we had the exact same dates I always imagine that's where I'd be if everything would've turned out. I hope you are still doing well!! :) 

All you other ladies, I truly hope your pregnancies are going well and I love hearing updates so still post on here!! :)


----------



## BabyLove1210

mmbelle - I do still follow the thread and thank you for letting me know that. :hugs: My follow up is also on the 8th. I haven't been very active on the thread because there are so many on here that are pregnant, and it's such a positive thread, that I don't want to bring it down with my bad news.
We will hopefully attempt an FET in November, if AF ever shows back up. With the way everything happened and how we lost the twins, our fertility clinic has decided to discount our first FET cycle. We only have to pay half of the costs. In our original contract, once we hit 10 weeks with fetal heartbeats, FETs were no longer free. This will allow us to try again sooner, because like you, we are financially maxed out. We are still paying for the IVF. 

This past Monday was one month since we lost our twins. It's still very hard to deal with most days but all we can do is take it one day at a time. My husband got a tattoo for the boys. It says "My heart is now stronger for it carries both of yours" and it has their names underneath it. I'd like to get something similar.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## scerena

Sorry I haven't really been on ladies, I've had a lot going on so haven't been on often at all, sometimes I am silently stalking though :hugs:

Just wanted to pass by and say :hi: to you all :hugs:


----------



## mmbelle87

Babylove- how was your appt today? Are you starting FET asap? I love the tattoo by the way- that's really neat :)

I had my appt today and BW and an US. I have been bleeding for 2 weeks but it's light so I am starting Provera tomorrow to start my period ASAP so we can start our FET round in November. I am excited and nervous to be doing all this again. Not sure if anyone still reads this but I hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Mmbelle- glad you get to start again soon... I can't imagine what you have gone through but I pray you have a successful cycle . Its nice to hear from you again and please keep us posted about the progress..am sure most of them follow the thread...we are here for support and if you need to talk!!! :hugs:

Baby love- hoping your appt. Went well!! :hugs:

Hope everyone its doing fine..please don't stop posting here!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hey ladies! :hi:

Sorry for the radio silence but it has been a really tough few months for me and the last MC really hit me hard. After the bleeding stopped, I threw out my back and had to go to the ER and was laying in bed for over a week! I could barely move without excruciating pain and we had already planned to go straight into FET! Needless to say I was nervous to plunge in again but we went for it with a few new experiments thrown in. We did an endometrial scratch and I did a course of intralipids on transfer day. We transferred two hatching blasts and my beta just came in at 375! I'm a little floored and not quite sure how to feel as I just don't want to be heartbroken again, but please pray and send sticky vibes for me!! I'm going in on Saturday to see if the number doubles and I think after that I might be able to believe it!

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well in your pregnancies and with your next steps is you're ready to try again. Even though I haven't been posting I have been stalking and I'm praying for you all! :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congratulations Baby!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks Brandy! I'll breath a little easier once the number doubles! Two days of torture!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Congratulations baby dreamer..so so happy for you...that's a great beta...praying its the one for you!!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks Mission!! Me too!! [-o&lt;


----------



## BabyLove1210

babydreamer - Congrats!

My appt went okay. I have just started a test cycle. Will take estradiol twice a day, then have a hystersonograph and test transfer Oct 25. Then, once AF comes again (hopefully the beginning of Nov) will start our FET cycle. Hoping to have the FET around Thanksgiving. I'm just ready to get going on this and hopefully this one works out. She will only transfer one embryo this time. She didn't really give us an option to transfer two which is fine with me since it didn't work out so well for us last time.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Has anyone heard from AugustLuver? I miss her :( I wanna know how the triplets are doing


----------



## Bma11

Babydreamer- so happy for you. Can't wait to hear about today's beta! 

Babylove- yay! Hope everything goes well and AF comes as expected. You are always in my prayers. :) 

Brandy- I miss her too, meant to send a pm to her the other day! 
How are you? Feeling good?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Feeling much better after being home from the hospital and resting after the cerclage placement. I dont have the pelvic pressure anymore and my uterus is not contracting as of the last ultrasound.

I have a follow up ultrasound on Monday if all is well they might let me go back to work since I have a desk job.

Wow BMA 23 weeks already :) I am so jealous!


----------



## Bma11

Wow brandy- I am really behind, I dont remember reading anything about this. Glad all is going well now. How scary. I had my cerclage very early on because it was already shortened from the leep procedure I had. 

Let us know what the dr says on Monday. Good luck :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Girls!! My beta went up from 375 to 806 today!! :happydance: I was so worried and nervous because I feel absolutely NO symptoms not even the ones I had from the previous two cycles! Both times with my previous BFP's I had swollen breasts and blue veins and this time, nothing!! I swear my boobs look smaller! The only symptoms I'm feeling are extreme fatigue, (I took a two hour nap today after getting 9 hours sleep!) sleeplessness, and moodiness. I seriously thought this cycle was a bust and that the :witch: was coming! I know we are not out of the woods yet but I am so relieved for now. After all we've been through I really hope this is it for us! My RE is suspecting twins but I'll be happy with whatever comes!
My first ultrasound is in 2 weeks on Halloween, October 31st!! Fingers crossed!! 

*Brandy*, I had no idea you were in hospital! Glad all is well and you are home and resting now. 

*BabyLove*, that's great news that you're on your way to your FET. I think we definitely got luckier with FET than fresh and I'm praying for the same for you! 

*Bma, Mission, Scerena*, How are you doing? 

*Mmbelle*, I hope you are doing well. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and thanks so much for your support! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bma11 said:


> Wow brandy- I am really behind, I dont remember reading anything about this. Glad all is going well now. How scary. I had my cerclage very early on because it was already shortened from the leep procedure I had.
> 
> Let us know what the dr says on Monday. Good luck :)

How many weeks were you when you had the cerclage? I'm so afraid that it won't hold...


----------



## Bma11

Baby dreamer- awesome news!!! :) 

Brandy- I was 11 weeks and 3 days. It should stay :) they will check it everytime you go in. 

AFM- me and the babies are doing really well. My feet get swollen and ache all day but that's about it. I feel them move around a ton and I love every second of it :)


----------



## Bma11

Brandy my boss' wife (prego with twins) had a cerclage sometime around 20+ weeks and was on bed rest at week 21. So she may have had her cerclage then.. Anyways she made it to 33 weeks and had her babies. The cerclage stayed.


----------



## mission_mommy

Congratulations babydreamer!!!!!! I suspect you have twins too with those awesome numbers!!! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound..I have one on 30 October....my NT scan..so excited about it....2 weeks never seemed so long...I pray we will have good news to share here about our scans!!!! :hugs:

Brandy- am glad your little girls are doing fine.

BMA, Scerena, babylove, August,mmbelle, starlight - hope all is well with you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> Congratulations babydreamer!!!!!! I suspect you have twins too with those awesome numbers!!! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound..I have one on 30 October....my NT scan..so excited about it....2 weeks never seemed so long...I pray we will have good news to share here about our scans!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Brandy- am glad your little girls are doing fine.
> 
> BMA, Scerena, babylove, August,mmbelle, starlight - hope all is well with you all!!! :hugs:

Thanks Mission! I'm over the moon excited already!! My tests kept getting darker and today the pregnant line came up faster than the control line! I really hope and pray that all goes well at our first scan but there are still nerves! I haven't had any more brown spotting but I still get crampy from time to time. My main symptom is fatigue!! Fingers crossed all goes well for you at your scan Hun!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update for me :flower:

So after the cerclage and hospital stay over this last week I saw the doctors today and did some REALLLY long scans lol. The good news is the cerclage looks "perfect" according to the doctors. The babies are back up high where they should be and my cervix is completely closed and over 3CM now which is what they need to sustain a twin pregnancy. The only good thing about this whole high risk pregnancy is getting weekly pics. Todays turned out ok but they only did a 2D next week they will do another 3D they said. The girls are measuring at 17W5D which is awesome that they are a little ahead of schedule. I hope they stay that way since the doctors think they might have to take the cerclage out around week 34 and they would come right after that.

Heres my girls.. Nameless right now as hubby is so indecisive on names lol

Oh forgot to mention... I get to return to my daily activities and work for now but will be checked for issues. It's full bedrest at first sign of anything going wrong. I also have to start progesterone injections again just to be safe.
 



Attached Files:







baby A 17W.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 1









Baby B 17W.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 1babydreamer

Awww *Brandy*, your girls are beautiful!! I can't wait to get to when we can see ours!! So glad your are recovering well :thumbup:.

Here is my most recent FRER from this morning at 5am. :happydance:
I'm going in for a third beta tomorrow just to ease my mind and then first scan on Halloween! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10-21-13.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh how exciting baby! What a fun Halloween


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hey ladies, quick update:
I just got my third beta results today and my number is 4,472!! 
I guess I should stopped worrying like a ninny until the scan :wacko:!

I hope everyone else is doing well! :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Hey ladies, quick update:
> I just got my third beta results today and my number is 4,472!!
> I guess I should stopped worrying like a ninny until the scan :wacko:!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well! :flower:

Congrats baby! you're going to be just fine ;)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks Brandy! Its hard to relax after all this time trying and after multiple losses. My DH is calling me a crazy lady because I begged the Dr for a third beta. But the results have made me so relieved. I pray there are twins but we'll be happy with any healthy baby! I still have hardly any symptoms, its so weird!! 
How are you feeling after your cerclage?


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Thanks Brandy! Its hard to relax after all this time trying and after multiple losses. My DH is calling me a crazy lady because I begged the Dr for a third beta. But the results have made me so relieved. I pray there are twins but we'll be happy with any healthy baby! I still have hardly any symptoms, its so weird!!
> How are you feeling after your cerclage?

Good as new! You've probably seen my posts complaining all through my pregnancy... But i have never had any pregnancy symptom. I had a period of time that I was tired and that was it.


----------



## 1babydreamer

I need your help ladies!! I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was pink! I've had light brown tinged cm since before my BFP off and on but never any pink or red. I'm freaking out!!! I called the on call doctor and I'm waiting to hear back but I am so worried I'm losing this one too! I've had cramping and fatigue but my bloat is gone and no boob changes at all. I'm so scared right now :cry:


----------



## Bma11

Babydreamer- I hope that is not the case. I'm glad you called the dr, please keep us updated!! Rest and stay hydrated.


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies sorry I'm rarely on I've been silently stalking as I have no wifi and just about keep up with my journal... I will have wifi again in a couple weeks.
Hope everyone is well?

*1babydreamer* I have everything crossed for you hunni rest upl like bma said and I will have everything crossed for you that everything is fine- praying for you :hug:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks girls! I talked to the doctor and she said not too worry. It was only a spot of pinkish when I wiped and none since, just back to brown tinged cm. She said spotting is common especially with twins and all my numbers looked great. She said to call Monday if the spotting gets heavier or red and I can go in early for a scan. I want to try and make it to my 6 week scan on Thursday so hopefully I will. I've had nothing since that one spot but boy is it scary! No major cramping either but I just can't help being nervous. Doctor and DH said to take it easy and put feet up. Hard to relax after that scare!
Thanks though for the support and I will definitely let you know how my scan goes. Bma, am I right in remembering that you had some early spotting? I'm just looking for hope :). DH won't let me google anything as it makes me crazier!


----------



## Bma11

I had just like three dots of brown blood. 

Augustluvers had some too and cramping..


----------



## scerena

*1babydreamer* I had spotting mainly brown though :hugs: rest as much as you can :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks girls. It's going to be a nerve wracking week!


----------



## mmbelle87

Hello everyone!! I am so glad ya'll are still posting on here!! :) 

Babydreamer, CONGRATS! I hope this is it for you!! Hiw exciting! What protocol were you on for your FET? 

Babylove, how goes the FET preparations? I thought I would do my FET around Thanksgiving but it's scheduled for Dec. 5th cause I have to be on 2 weeks of BC. It feels like forever away!

Brandy, Bma, Scerena so glad you are all doing well! :) 

Starlight, August, would love to hear from you ladies!! :) 

AFM, I had a water U/S today and everything looks great, going back for baseline U/S on Nov 11 then start estrogen injections! I only have 2 frozen embies and they are frozen together apparently so they have to thaw both of them, so my dr wants to put both in, but I'm nervous to put 2 in again! Cause I felt like the one that miscarried first cause the healthy one to miscarry because of the blood... Dr says we can freeze the lower grade c one again if it survives the thaw but since it's not very good quality she wants to just put both in (the other one is a grade b) so we'll see!! I am just hoping they both survive the thaw!!

Hope everyone is doing well and has a happy Halloween tomorrow!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MM- Glad to see you're on the path to your FET :) I wish you the best!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hey ladies! *Mmbelle*, I'm so glad to hear from you!! I'm glad you're feeling up to trying again. My FET protocol was super simple. I just started taking estrace on day 3 of my cycle for about 10 days, then I started PIO injections about 6 days before my transfer which was about 2 weeks into my cycle. I'm still on estrace and PIO and I'm also taking Medrol as I had anti-thyroid antibodies. We transferred two hatching blasts. One was an A the other was a collapsing B but they had already thawed it so we said go for two! After my betas the doctor thought both implanted but one ended early. I just hope our remaining bean stay sticky in there! Keep updating here as I'm always checking in. I hope time flies for you!

AFM, I had my first scan today and we saw one perfect, little bean and a heartbeat! :happydance: The doctor thinks the spotting/staining was from the vanishing twin. All looks good though, no blood and the one bean looks perfect according to my doctor. I know we're still not out of the woods but I am breathing a lot easier now. I was so worried!! 

I hope everyone else is doing great and Happy Halloween!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Hey ladies! *Mmbelle*, I'm so glad to hear from you!! I'm glad you're feeling up to trying again. My FET protocol was super simple. I just started taking estrace on day 3 of my cycle for about 10 days, then I started PIO injections about 6 days before my transfer which was about 2 weeks into my cycle. I'm still on estrace and PIO and I'm also taking Medrol as I had anti-thyroid antibodies. We transferred two hatching blasts. One was an A the other was a collapsing B but they had already thawed it so we said go for two! After my betas the doctor thought both implanted but one ended early. I just hope our remaining bean stay sticky in there! Keep updating here as I'm always checking in. I hope time flies for you!
> 
> AFM, I had my first scan today and we saw one perfect, little bean and a heartbeat! :happydance: The doctor thinks the spotting/staining was from the vanishing twin. All looks good though, no blood and the one bean looks perfect according to my doctor. I know we're still not out of the woods but I am breathing a lot easier now. I was so worried!!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing great and Happy Halloween!!

What fantastic news! Congratulations :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Baby dreamer- wow!! Congratulations on your little bean and the heartbeat!! Its amazing isn't it?
Mm belle- happy to hear from you..can't wait for your fet!!!

AFM- I had my nuchal scan and blood test today.results may take time. Got to see my little ones..they looked perfect and were jumping all around so the scan took an hour .
I can't believe am 12 weeks already...am so thankful to God for this. Thanks to all you wonderful ladies as well..I don't know what I would do without your support!!!
:hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Baby dreamer- wow!! Congratulations on your little bean and the heartbeat!! Its amazing isn't it?
Mm belle- happy to hear from you..can't wait for your fet!!!

AFM- I had my nuchal scan and blood test today.results may take time. Got to see my little ones..they looked perfect and were jumping all around so the scan took an hour .
I can't believe am 12 weeks already...am so thankful to God for this. Thanks to all you wonderful ladies as well..I don't know what I would do without your support!!!
:hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wtg Mission :)


----------



## mmbelle87

Hello ladies!

I hope you are all doing well! Would love to hear any updates from everyone!

AFM: today is my last day of BC, then I start Estrogen injections in a week if everything looks good after my appointment on Tuesday! Can't wait to get started, well, really I can't wait to find out if this round will work it not! Fx'd!! :)


----------



## Bma11

Mmbelle- after BCP it seems as if everything goes faster, not sure why. 
Hope all is well at your scan and you get to start the injections. 

AFM- I'm 25 weeks and 3 days today. Babies move a lot and we took our maternity pics tonight. I have a scan in the morning with the high risk doctor and I'm still working pretty much full time. :) 

Hi to all of y'all!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi Ladies!

*Mmbelle*, it's going to start to fly by for you now! I've got to say FET is much easier on the body EXCEPT for the PIO injections. My poor bum is really starting to hate me! Sitting has become a real problem and I've run out of not sore places to stick! Do you have a tentative date set?

*Bma*, that is so amazing! Wow! 25 weeks! How time flies! Can't wait to see your maternity pics :thumbup:

AFM, I've been laying low and staying off the internet as it tends to increase my anxiety about something going wrong. Still no major symptoms like ms or boobs or anything. Just the fatigue still, hunger and mood swings. I have my next scan on Friday and I'm so happy my DH will be back and with me to possibly hear the heartbeat this time! I'm still a bit on the nervous side but trying to stay positive and calm.

I hope everyone else is doing well and keeps up with this thread :winkwink: I love checking in to see how you ladies are faring!


----------



## Bma11

I always did the PIO injections at the top of my butt, so it never bothered me too much. I'd sleep on my side and it would be fine. Like the upper right and upper left quadrant of the butt. 

I will put up a pic on my pregnancy journal once I get them all back and choose :) I got a spray tan and that definitely helped with the double chin going on! Lol!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Bma11 said:


> I always did the PIO injections at the top of my butt, so it never bothered me too much. I'd sleep on my side and it would be fine. Like the upper right and upper left quadrant of the butt.
> 
> I will put up a pic on my pregnancy journal once I get them all back and choose :) I got a spray tan and that definitely helped with the double chin going on! Lol!!

Trust me! I've been trying! I only use the upper right and left quadrants but I've got quite a small bony bum! :blush: I must have hit a nerve or something with my left side as it was numb for a few days and when I tried there again it hurt so bad I could sit for two days!! Luckily I sleep on my sides too but sheesh!! My poor bum! At least it's for the best cause :winkwink: My DH usually does the injections as he can see better but he's been away for the last 10 days so I'm probably doing a hack job back there! :haha:

Can't wait to see your pics, I bet they're gorgeous! Can't wait to be feeling the bean move too!


----------



## Bma11

I did them myself too! We are strong :) I got a nerve too and was numb for the longest time. I'm talking longer than a couple days. It was the weirdest feeling ever. It hurt as well. So I was doing my left side more than usual. It's so weird how it all seems like a distant memory. Crazy!!! 

I can't wait to hear about your scans !


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have to do the poi until 34 weeks :-( I'm used to them though.


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hey ladies! Glad to see everyone is still doing well. :hugs:

My FET is scheduled for November 19th! :happydance: Apparently my clinic leans more toward following along with your natural cycle so it came up a lot faster than I thought. I'll only be on estrace and crinone so I hope it works.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Bma, when I hit the nerve it was numb for weeks and felt so weird! The strange things we fertility-challenged go through! Nervous but excited for my scan on Friday. 

BabyLove, that's right around the corner! You'll have a bun in the oven by thanksgiving!


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Bma, when I hit the nerve it was numb for weeks and felt so weird! The strange things we fertility-challenged go through! Nervous but excited for my scan on Friday.
> 
> BabyLove, that's right around the corner! You'll have a bun in the oven by thanksgiving!

My thoughts to BabyLove as well! A Thanksgiving BFP :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Brandy, until 34 weeks! Yikes!!! :0


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Brandy, until 34 weeks! Yikes!!! :0

It used to bother me but then I got the mentality that if it's working I dont want to change anything lol.

Everytime they told me to stop a medicine I freaked out because everything was going so well I didn't want to change it hah.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Lol, I get that. I'm terrified to change anything right now. I'm still taking estrace, medrol and pio. If it ain't broke, don't fix it ;)


----------



## Starlight2012

hi ladies, so sorry that I have been absent from the boards! we are 18 weeks this Sunday and will have our 18 week scan on Monday, hoping to find out if it is a boy/girl and make sure little guy is all healthy!

babylove and mmbelle - I am so excited for you both and your upcoming FET, wishing you both lots of luck!

Happy to hear all you other ladies are doing well :)


----------



## mmbelle87

Yay happy to hear from you ladies!

Babydreamer, the PIO injections are the only thing I'm dreading :( I couldn't walk at all last time... But we do what we have too huh! Can't wait to hear about your scan! 

Babylove, yay!! How exciting! That is fast! I thought mine would be sooner cause I originally went to the dr on oct 8th to start the FET process and my transfer date isn't until dec. 5th! It feels forever away! I hope you get a Thanksgiving BFP too!! How exciting! Are you putting in one or two? 

Bma, 25 weeks!! Awesome!! You'll have to share a picture with us!! :) glad you are doing well!

Brandy, you are a trooper! PIO until 34 weeks?! You deserve an award! :) which will be your babies I guess! Anything for those little ones :) 

Since my SIS last week I have been bleeding... Not full on, but definitely there every day since. I was on BC too so I thought it was weird... Anyone experience that? I have my Baseline scan on Monday so they will check everything then, hopefully all is well and we can proceed!! :)


----------



## mmbelle87

I didn't see your post until now, but good to hear from you Starlight!! Let us know blue or pink!! :) glad you are doing well!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MM- Congrats on the upcoming FET!! How exciting you will have an xmas bfp!
I was given the option of continuing the POI due to having my cerclage placed... there isnt enough studies to decide whether it will benefit me or not but it cant hurt so I opted to continue them. I will take any thing I have to for these lil girls to hang in there. It's amazing some of the stuff we do to get that baby in our arms right? hah.


----------



## Bma11

Mmbelle- good luck! I hope everything is good. I don't know what SIS stands for???

I posted a pic on my journal. :)


----------



## mmbelle87

Bma, it stands for saline infused sonogram. Or it's known as a water ultrasound. I'm sure it's normal to spot after but just wanted to see if anyone else had experienced this?! Ooh I'm gonna go look at your journal right now :) 

Brandy, it's true, anything for a LO :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MM- I did have a water ultrasound and I spotted for 2 days after when I was preparing for IVF


----------



## mission_mommy

Hi Ladies, I have been following the thread but frankly being lazy to post anything...I am so glad everyone is doing well here.
Baby dreamer- already a blueberry!!! So happy for you..I really am!:hugs:

Mmbelle and baby love- wishing you guys lots of good luck for you fet. :hugs: 

Starlight- nice to hear from you after so long...can't wait to know if you are team blue or pink.:hugs:

Hello brandy, BMA, Scerena , August....and everyone else!!:hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hiya Ladies! 
Scan went beautifully :thumbup:. Baby is measuring perfectly at 7 weeks and we heard the strong little heartbeat, beating at 150 bpm! :cloud9: I've attached a scan pic. Next scan is in two weeks and I'll be 9 weeks then.

Just wondering when you ladies had your NT scan and other tests done. Is it true you can find out the sex early with the NT scan? I'm dying to know, lol! 

*Mission*, I know! Blueberry!! And look at you, already a peach! It's good to hear from you again! How are you feeling? Are you going to learn the sexes?

Hope everyone else is doing great! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Bean_7weeks_crop.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bma11

Amazing babydreamer!!! 

I did my nt scan at 12 weeks 4 days and he told me they were boy& girl. He was right. He is also a high risk doctor. He did tell me at that point it wasn't a 100%, but he was right!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh thanks Bma!! 12 weeks would put me right before we fly home for Christmas and that would be a great present!


----------



## BabyLove1210

We found out at the nt scan too that it was two boys. I was 13 weeks.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Mission!


Baby- I found out that they were twin girls at 11 weeks via a blood test the day of my NT


----------



## 1babydreamer

Sooooooooooo... The MS has kicked in! I'm not throwing up but I'm pretty constantly queasy. This actually makes me happy, though I'm miserable at work, because it means the pregnancy is going well. I hope so anyway! Still not much going on with the BB's other than nipple sensitivity and the same old fatigue, cramping/stretching, always hungry, and indigestion.

How about you ladies? I know the second tri eases many symptoms and I hear you get some energy back. Is that true? :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Sooooooooooo... The MS has kicked in! I'm not throwing up but I'm pretty constantly queasy. This actually makes me happy, though I'm miserable at work, because it means the pregnancy is going well. I hope so anyway! Still not much going on with the BB's other than nipple sensitivity and the same old fatigue, cramping/stretching, always hungry, and indigestion.
> 
> How about you ladies? I know the second tri eases many symptoms and I hear you get some energy back. Is that true? :flower:

I have a double edge sword! I got all my energy back and then some.... But because of my cerclage and some recent cervix pain the doctors took me off work lol

So I have tons of energy that I cant do anything with... so I spend all day surfind the internet with intermittent light house cleaning. :haha:

Sounds like a dream to some but I am a workaholic and a clean freak so I am having a few OCD issues over here right now :dohh:

Glad to hear you're doing well!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Lol, oh *Brandy*, I totally get what you mean. I'm the same! My DH had to make me swear I wouldn't clean a thing or vacuum while he was gone before our first scan. He said I always go overboard with the cleaning and he didn't want me to strain. I still dusted and wiped the counters. :blush::haha:


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi ladies! :hi: I hope everyone is doing well. Not sure how often people are on here anymore and I know I've avoided a bit so I don't get too neurotic but I wanted to update anyway. 
We had our 9 week scan on Friday and the baby looks perfect, strong and healthy! :happydance:. We heard the heartbeat again, up to 176bpm, and saw baby wiggling and dancing around! :cloud9: DH says baby looks like a little panda bear so here is our little panda <3.
 



Attached Files:







BabyPanda_9weeks_crop.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Hi ladies! :hi: I hope everyone is doing well. Not sure how often people are on here anymore and I know I've avoided a bit so I don't get too neurotic but I wanted to update anyway.
> We had our 9 week scan on Friday and the baby looks perfect, strong and healthy! :happydance:. We heard the heartbeat again, up to 176bpm, and saw baby wiggling and dancing around! :cloud9: DH says baby looks like a little panda bear so here is our little panda <3.

Thats so awesome :) Congratulations!! Your scan does look like a little panda :happydance:


----------



## mission_mommy

Awww..that's such a cute scan pic baby dreamer...am glad things are fine with you....9 weeks already...that's awesome..when will you be released to obgyn? 


Brandy- hope your little ones are doing fine!

August- if you still follow this thread let us know how you and your triplets are.

How is everyone else??


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Awww..that's such a cute scan pic baby dreamer...am glad things are fine with you....9 weeks already...that's awesome..when will you be released to obgyn?
> 
> 
> Brandy- hope your little ones are doing fine!
> 
> August- if you still follow this thread let us know how you and your triplets are.
> 
> How is everyone else??

I would love to hear from August :( Since she is carrying triplets she should almost be what they would consider term for them since she got her BFP long before me I think.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just checked and August would actually be 26W Pregnant right now with Trips... But she hasnt logged in since 9/23 :( I hope all is well with her.


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hey Ladies:hi: Sounds like everyone is doing great!

I had my transfer last Tuesday, November 19th. I am 6dpt today. My OTD is 12/3. It's pointless testing now (even though I am) because the doctor has me doing mini ovidrel doses. My last one was yesterday. Hopefully the pink line stays!!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Brandy-I pray and hope she is fine and so are her triplets.

Baby love- congrats on pupo hun...pray you get your bfp soon....fx'd for u!


----------



## mission_mommy

Brandy-I pray and hope she is fine and so are her triplets.

Baby love- congrats on pupo hun...pray you get your bfp soon....fx'd for u!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks *Mission* and *Brandy*! I'm over the moon!

*Mission*, how are you feeling? Do you have a bump yet with your twins?
I'm only carrying one and I'm only 9 1/2 weeks but I already have a belly pooch! Eeek! Are you planning on finding out the sexes?

*Babylove*, I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## mission_mommy

Hi baby dreamer, am doing fine . Yea I have a visible bump now and had to buy some maternity clothes too.
WE have a scan on December 5th and will probably find out genders then as I will be 17 weeks...am so exited about it. Time is flying!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyLove1210 said:


> Hey Ladies:hi: Sounds like everyone is doing great!
> 
> I had my transfer last Tuesday, November 19th. I am 6dpt today. My OTD is 12/3. It's pointless testing now (even though I am) because the doctor has me doing mini ovidrel doses. My last one was yesterday. Hopefully the pink line stays!!!

cant wait to hear about your bfp :) 



As for me things are going well. I have another scan Tuesday morning well in about 10 hours. I should be asleep but I dont sleep alot these days haha


----------



## 1babydreamer

*Mission*, how exciting!! Do you have any gender guesses?
I'm trying to squeeze in an appointment with the perinatologist to get my NT scan and testing done before we leave for Christmas vacation! 

*Brandy*, thinking about you and your scan today :flower:

I hope everyone else is great and enjoying getting ready for the holidays!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Scan went well!! My cerclage is holding well the doctors are very happy :) The babies are 1.2 and 1.4lbs :)
 



Attached Files:







Clifford_Brandy 11-26_12.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 0









Clifford_Brandy 11-26_10.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mission_mommy

Hey baby dreamer, I am hoping its one of each but I will be happy even if both are of same sex...I just want them to be healthy. No guesses yet...
I loved my nt scan..they looked like tiny humans which was adorable..good luck for that.

Brandy- those pics are awesome..can't wait to have a 3d scan...
Am glad your cerclage is holding well.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hey ladies, I have a question for you. When did you stop your PIO injections or progesterone suppositories? 
At my last scan, 9 weeks, my doctor told me to stop the PIO and estrace. I still had enough PIO left for two injections so we went ahead and used it up and I also have a bunch of crinone suppositories so I asked him if I could keep using those till our 11 week scan and he said that was fine but nor necessary. I'm just so afraid to stop them. I know you can have some spotting/bleeding when you stop and I know that will freak me out! 

I think I've decided to take my last one on Monday and that way if I spot I will have my scan on Thursday to reassure me. What do you think?


----------



## mission_mommy

Hi baby, I had the same situation .was asked to stop at 9 weeks. I was scared so continued and spoke to my obgyn and she said no harm in continuing till 12 weeks. If you have suppositories left tel your doctor about your concern and continue..it helped me relax. And I stopped estrace at 9. Dint have a problem with it.And relax everything will be alright hun!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks mission! Did you have any bleeding or spotting when you stopped?


----------



## mission_mommy

Nope. Not at all...it was all fine..I worried a lot but I guess our bodies are well prepared to support a pregnancy by then...about progesterone, I continued till 11 weeks and then weaned it off. I heard from many women that stopping at 9 causes spotting and bleeding so dint want to take a chance..


----------



## ~Brandy~

The doctor had me stop POI at 10 Weeks and the suppositories at 12 weeks. However, at 15 weeks I had my cervical complications so they had me start back on the injections and I will continue those tills 34w or delivery.


----------



## Bma11

I stopped the PIO at 12 weeks per the doctor.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks so much ladies! I'm going to use up the ones I have then just to be safe. Can't hurt I guess.


----------



## scerena

:hi: all hope everyone is well?
Been a long time since we stated Ivf and many of us are progressing so far :)

*1babydreamer* I was using internally not injections I just used up what I had until my 12 weeks scan and had no bleeding- I had bleeding at 7 weeks think that was the last of it??

*babylove* gl with testing got everything crossed for you :hugs:

*hope all the pregnant ladies are enjoying baby shopping???- mission, bma, brandy and anyone I missed sorry!*

*starlight* how are you doing???


----------



## BabyLove1210

No go for me on this cycle. Beta is not back yet but AF showed up heavy this morning. Our follow up is next Monday so we'll see when we can try again. :cry:


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyLove1210 said:


> No go for me on this cycle. Beta is not back yet but AF showed up heavy this morning. Our follow up is next Monday so we'll see when we can try again. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Bma11

BabyLove1210 said:


> No go for me on this cycle. Beta is not back yet but AF showed up heavy this morning. Our follow up is next Monday so we'll see when we can try again. :cry:

Awful news. So sorry :hugs: :hugs: 

Please let us know what the doctor says. I remember you saying you were doing a natural cycle?? Or something like that?


----------



## BabyLove1210

I will. Yes, once AF came last month (Nov 2), the FET cycle started and the transfer was on Nov 19. It was really quick. I only took estrace and crinone gel along with my prenatals, calcium and baby aspirin. I don't know if that could be why and if maybe they will try a different protocol. It could also not have been a viable embryo. I'm just really hoping we can move forward again and try one more time. After that, we'll probably have to wait awhile until we get these last ones paid off.


----------



## Bma11

Okay well I know I'm not a doctor but I genuinely care about you. 

I remember during my FET I had to take prednisone (steroid) so that my body didn't fight off the embryo. Then I did the pills and patches and the progesterone in oil shots. I know every protocol is different and I respect that, but I asked my doctor to please let me do the vaginal progesterone suppositories and they wouldn't let me. And at the time they explained it to me and it made sense. 

Well, I hope you get the answers you need. We are all here for you and praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

BabyLove1210 said:


> No go for me on this cycle. Beta is not back yet but AF showed up heavy this morning. Our follow up is next Monday so we'll see when we can try again. :cry:

:hugs: I'm so sorry BabyLove. I agree with Bma though. After y two MC fresh cycles, with my FET my doctor had me take the Medrol longer and we also added IV intralipids to the mix. That's on top of the PIO injections and estrace. Not sure which combo did it but sometimes you just never know. It may just all be coincidence and getting the right combo of egg and sperm. I'm praying for you and thinking of you. I know how heartbreaking and expensive this journey can be! :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

Am very sorry baby love!!! I truly hoped it worked for you this time ..am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

I had my scan today and am so happy to tell u all that am having one of each..BabyA is a boy And baby B is a girl..yayyyy:happydance::happydance:

My cervix looked good and they'l be doing cervix checks every 2 weeks from now on so i'l get to see my little boy n girl more often!!!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> I had my scan today and am so happy to tell u all that am having one of each..BabyA is a boy And baby B is a girl..yayyyy:happydance::happydance:
> 
> My cervix looked good and they'l be doing cervix checks every 2 weeks from now on so i'l get to see my little boy n girl more often!!!:happydance::cloud9:

FANTASTIC NEWS!! Congratulations :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Thanks brandy!!!


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Ladies-

Just wanted to check in! I still read this thread occasionally to see how all of you are doing! :)

Babylove- I'm so sorry. There are no perfect words, but I am glad you are planning to try again soon if possible. How many more frosties do you have?

Brandy, Bma, Scerena, babydreamer, mission you all sound like you are doing so well! I'm so happy for you all!! 

AFM I am PUPO right now with 2 embies! My transfer was yesterday 10/5 and my Beta test is 12/16. We don't have any more frosties so this is it for us for a long time! Hoping like crazy it works!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MMBelle- Thinking of you and FX for your BFP on OTD :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Hoping and praying you get your bfp mmbelle!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mmbelle87

Thanks Brandy and Mission! I am going to start POAS on Tuesday! F'xd! :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> I had my scan today and am so happy to tell u all that am having one of each..BabyA is a boy And baby B is a girl..yayyyy:happydance::happydance:
> 
> My cervix looked good and they'l be doing cervix checks every 2 weeks from now on so i'l get to see my little boy n girl more often!!!:happydance::cloud9:

Yay!! :happydance: Congrats Mission!! That is wonderful news!


----------



## 1babydreamer

mmbelle87 said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> Just wanted to check in! I still read this thread occasionally to see how all of you are doing! :)
> 
> Babylove- I'm so sorry. There are no perfect words, but I am glad you are planning to try again soon if possible. How many more frosties do you have?
> 
> Brandy, Bma, Scerena, babydreamer, mission you all sound like you are doing so well! I'm so happy for you all!!
> 
> AFM I am PUPO right now with 2 embies! My transfer was yesterday 10/5 and my Beta test is 12/16. We don't have any more frosties so this is it for us for a long time! Hoping like crazy it works!! :)

Good luck *mmbelle*! I have everything crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## mission_mommy

Hi baby dreamer, thank you. Wow u are almost 12 weeks..are you going for the first trimester screening...when do you have your NT scan scheduled???.


----------



## mission_mommy

Hi baby dreamer, thank you. Wow u are almost 12 weeks..are you going for the first trimester screening...when do you have your NT scan scheduled???.


----------



## ~Brandy~

It seems like everyones pregnancy is flying by but mine LOL 


BabyDreamer how exciting you're not far from NT and 2nd Tri!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

mission_mommy said:


> Hi baby dreamer, thank you. Wow u are almost 12 weeks..are you going for the first trimester screening...when do you have your NT scan scheduled???.

I know I can't believe it! I have my first tri screening and NT scheduled for Thursday, Dec. 12 and I'll be 12 weeks! So excited!! We plan on having the blood test to find out the gender :happydance:. We had our last apt. and scan at the fertility center last Thursday at 11 weeks and the baby put on a show! Dancing and kicking and moving like crazy! He/She looks so cute and I'm in love with our little one already :cloud9:.
I was hit with the flu yesterday and I'm feeling slightly better but I have an awful cough. My throat and chest ache so bad and every time I cough I feel pulling pains in my abdomen. I hope I feel better soon as we're flying to Chicago for Christmas on the 16th! Aside from being sick I really couldn't be happier and we can't wait to tell the family what the gender is as a Christmas surprise.

How are you telling your families? Any special plans to surprise?


----------



## 1babydreamer

~Brandy~ said:


> It seems like everyones pregnancy is flying by but mine LOL
> 
> 
> BabyDreamer how exciting you're not far from NT and 2nd Tri!!

I know it's so crazy to think by Christmas I'll be in second tri!! How are you feeling *Brandy*?


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> It seems like everyones pregnancy is flying by but mine LOL
> 
> 
> BabyDreamer how exciting you're not far from NT and 2nd Tri!!
> 
> I know it's so crazy to think by Christmas I'll be in second tri!! How are you feeling *Brandy*?Click to expand...

I am feeling well and when I dont it's not worth complaining about thats for sure! These little ones are worth every ache and pain ;) I am just so excited to be getting close to VDay and then to start looking at other milestones later in my pregnancy.

I have to say the longest for me so far has been the 12-24 week stretch... I dont know why it just was.

Oh I see you're in Cali!! The good thing about that is if you have the maternit21 test then you get the results back quickly if you're already in Cali. I am in Oregon and got the results in just 5 business days when others way upwards of 10-14 business days.

Make sure to update us to let us know what you're having and that everything is good :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

I can't believe you're already almost 24 weeks Brandy! You're more than halfway there! I'm dying to be far enough along to have my belly pop and feel movement! I know what you mean about not complaining when you don't feel great. Even sick as a dog with the flu I find myself rubbing my tummy and smiling :)


----------



## BabyLove1210

MMbelle - I have 19 left. We go to the doctor today for our follow up. I just hope we get to try again soon.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyLove1210 said:


> MMbelle - I have 19 left. We go to the doctor today for our follow up. I just hope we get to try again soon.

I am so happy for you that you have so many eggs left that you will be able to try again.

GL today :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Good luck baby love :hugs:


----------



## mmbelle87

That's an awesome number of eggs Babylove! Hang in there :) let us know how your appt went.


----------



## mmbelle87

I tested this morning... :bfp: :happydance: I still can't believe it!!! So freakin excited!! Here is a picture! I know the line is still light, but hoping and praying it gets darker the next few days!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BabyLove1210

Congrats MMBelle!!! :happydance:

Doctor's appt went okay yesterday. She said everything looked great and the FET went perfectly. She couldn't find any reason why it didn't work other than it probably wasn't a viable embryo. We are going to try the same protocol one more time. I asked if I need the PIO and she said everything looked so great this cycle that she wouldn't recommend it. She gave me the option though if it would make me feel better. I decided to go with her advice for this next one, we will only be transferring one again. If this one doesn't work, then we'll change protocol for the next cycle. She did say I could do the crinone gel twice a day instead of once too, if that would make me feel better, so we are going to try that. We'll start with my next cycle so if it comes on time, transfer would be somewhere around January 16th. Maybe third times a charm...??


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats mmbelle!!! :). Let us know how it progresses!!

BabyLove, I hope third time's a charm for you! It was for us :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

MM- That is a fanfreakingtastic BFP! It's not that faint to me dear... I didn't even have to open the picture to see the 2nd line! You deserve it congratulations!! keep us updated ;) 


Baby- Thats awesome that you will be able to go right into another FET instead of having to wait anymore cycles. I wish you the very best. You're very lucky to have the extra frosties so that you can try again. FX for you that this is your time.


----------



## mmbelle87

Thank you ladies!! I am excited but it's different this time... I am a lot more guarded I guess. But still positive and can't wait to test again tomorrow morning, and see a darker line :)

babylove: That is awesome you get to try again so soon! and lucky you don't need the PIO! I used crinone too it's a breeze :) I wish I had 19 frosties!!!! Seriously that is awesome!

I will keep you all updated!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Thank you ladies!! I am excited but it's different this time... I am a lot more guarded I guess. But still positive and can't wait to test again tomorrow morning, and see a darker line :)
> 
> babylove: That is awesome you get to try again so soon! and lucky you don't need the PIO! I used crinone too it's a breeze :) I wish I had 19 frosties!!!! Seriously that is awesome!
> 
> I will keep you all updated!

I totally feel you with the 'guarded' comment. I had my only natural BFP (during this 4 year ttc) 2 weeks after seeing the IVF doctor and thought for sure that was it and I wasnt going to have to go through with it. Sadly I lost the little one and went on to IVF... When I got this positive it took me forever to finally get excited and let the guard down some.

It will come :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

Congratulations mmbelle...so very happy for you...its a clear bfp...brandy id right the line is easy to see.
I am sure it will get darker..praying for you!

Baby love- glad that you are having another fet soon and wishing that third times the charm for you... :hugs:

Brandy- omg! You are approaching vday..I can't wait to reach where you are... It feels faraway!

Starlight and August- of you are still following this thread please let us know how you guys and you little ones are doing.


----------



## Bma11

BabyLove1210 said:


> Congrats MMBelle!!! :happydance:
> 
> Doctor's appt went okay yesterday. She said everything looked great and the FET went perfectly. She couldn't find any reason why it didn't work other than it probably wasn't a viable embryo. We are going to try the same protocol one more time. I asked if I need the PIO and she said everything looked so great this cycle that she wouldn't recommend it. She gave me the option though if it would make me feel better. I decided to go with her advice for this next one, we will only be transferring one again. If this one doesn't work, then we'll change protocol for the next cycle. She did say I could do the crinone gel twice a day instead of once too, if that would make me feel better, so we are going to try that. We'll start with my next cycle so if it comes on time, transfer would be somewhere around January 16th. Maybe third times a charm...??


Before you go in for the transfer do they show you the picture of your embryo and tell you the grade of the embryo as well? 
A lady in my moms group said something interesting the other day when a girl asked about FET. She said the frozen embryos are usually stronger because they have to survive the thawing process. Makes since but obviously I'm no doctor.. But was just wondering if they told you the grade of the embryo and if that has any correlation to the viability ? 

Also- she doesn't want to give you steroids at all? Sometimes our bodies attack the embryo as a foreign being or whatever you say.... Okay well I'm glad she said everything was perfect! I hope and pray this third time works! :)


----------



## BabyLove1210

BMA - No they don't show us a picture but they go over how the thawing went and the grade of the embryo. All three we've used so far were 5AA (I believe this is their highest grade) and all had assisted hatching. This last one survived the thaw just fine and was 95% expanded. She said looking at it, there was nothing wrong but we didn't do any kind of PGD testing so even though it looked great, it still could not have been viable. The next one we plan to transfer is also a 5AA. My full protocol does include steroids, I didn't give the complete list last time, sorry about that. The full list includes Letrazole, Follistim, Estradiol, Prednisone, Crinone Gel, Doxycycline, Ovidrel and baby aspirin. She also added Dexamethasone this time, which is another type of steroid. I think the Prednisone I took until the day after transfer and now the Dexamethasone I'll take once I finish the Prednisone. Hopefully it works this time! If not, we'll definitely be changing the protocol for the next one. I'm just really scared to transfer to again, but after this one, all the rest of our vials have two embryos each. If they thaw two and they both survive, we've already decided two transfer both. I wouldn't feel right discarding one. Thanks for keeping us in mind!! Sounds like everything is going great on your end and you're getting so close :happydance:


----------



## Bma11

Yea I remember you having a lot of top notch embryos!! 

This sounds promising :) I can totally understand you being scared to transfer two next time but can also see why yall would decide to do exactly that. After my twins are born and healthy and all that I am not going to pay the yearly storage fee for my 11 embryos left. I feel a weird pull towards them but I mean we do not want any more kids. BUT I did call to make sure that when I chose to donate to research that it would strictly be for fertility and not anything else. Otherwise I may have chosen to destroy them. And that just breaks my heart but I mean it is what it is. 

Everything is going well on my end. Not working anymore in hopes that they stay in full term. I'm a big ball of anxiety. :wacko: 

Anyways I'm excited for you... Jan 16 will be here before we know it!!


----------



## BabyLove1210

Yeah I'm hoping to be able to have maybe three children with the embryos we have. If we have any left after that, I really don't know what we will do with them. I haven't let myself think that far ahead yet. I am going to try my best to enjoy Christmas and New Year's, have a glass of wine or two :wine:

MMBelle - Any updates on your tests? Are they getting darker?


----------



## mmbelle87

Babylove: I tested again this morning and it was a little bit darker than yesterday. I'm excited but still nervous. :) that'll be nice to just enjoy the holidays, relax, and start fresh next year! I can't believe how many great quality embryos you have!! I'm just a little jealous ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Baby- have a few for me please ;) 

MM- Thats awesome news :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hey Ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well and *Mmbelle*, hope your tests keep getting darker! *BabyLove*, I hope your are doing ok and I just know your forever baby is in that batch of frozen embies!! Lucky duck to have so many you could end up with your own VonTrapp Family :haha:.

I had my 12 week first tri NT screening today and the baby sure put on a show! He/She was dancing all around, kicking and sucking their thumb! :happydance: All measurement were in normal range but we get the full results back in a week including the gender!:happydance: Best Christmas present I could ask for :cloud9:. Baby is measuring at 12 weeks 2 days. 
Here's a snap from today:
 



Attached Files:







BabyPanda_12weeks_small.jpg
File size: 81.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Hey Ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well and *Mmbelle*, hope your tests keep getting darker! *BabyLove*, I hope your are doing ok and I just know your forever baby is in that batch of frozen embies!! Lucky duck to have so many you could end up with your own VonTrapp Family :haha:.
> 
> I had my 12 week first tri NT screening today and the baby sure put on a show! He/She was dancing all around, kicking and sucking their thumb! :happydance: All measurement were in normal range but we get the full results back in a week including the gender!:happydance: Best Christmas present I could ask for :cloud9:. Baby is measuring at 12 weeks 2 days.
> Here's a snap from today:

Super exciting! Congrats ;) Cant wait to hear what you're having. Whats your guess?


----------



## mission_mommy

Baby dreamer- happy 12 weeks hun!!! your baby looks adorable....can't wait to know what the sex is... So happy for you!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks girls! I have a gut feeling it's a boy but that could be because everyone keeps telling me we're having as boy ;). I've always wanted a little girl but I'm already in love with this baby so boy or girl it doesn't make a difference. Healthy baby is the most important. The ultrasounds tech said she guessed girl today but the doctor guessed boy. So who knows?! One of each is my ideal but we have 5 frosties left so we'll see ;).


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Thanks girls! I have a gut feeling it's a boy but that could be because everyone keeps telling me we're having as boy ;). I've always wanted a little girl but I'm already in love with this baby so boy or girl it doesn't make a difference. Healthy baby is the most important. The ultrasounds tech said she guessed girl today but the doctor guessed boy. So who knows?! One of each is my ideal but we have 5 frosties left so we'll see ;).

I guess girl but thats going on the HB :) lol


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Ladies!

Had my first beta this morning, just waiting for this afternoon to hear the results! :)

Babydreamer: did you find out the gender yet?! How exciting :) 

Hope all you others are doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Had my first beta this morning, just waiting for this afternoon to hear the results! :)
> 
> Babydreamer: did you find out the gender yet?! How exciting :)
> 
> Hope all you others are doing well!! :hugs:

Exciting! Cant wait to hear :flower:


----------



## augustluvers

mmbelle ~ Congratulations on the :bfp: I can't wait to see what your beta yields!

Brandy ~ I'm so happy to see that you are still going strong and almost 25 weeks! :hugs:

Babydreamer ~ :hugs: I'm so happy for you! 

I know I went MIA for a long time. I went through ALOT. I found out at 14 weeks that all three babies were GIRLS. I did well up until 23 weeks when I starting getting a lot of discharge with brown spotting. Turns out it was my mucus plug. Eww... I went into pre term labor at 24 weeks. I was admitted to the hospital on bedrest at 24w1day and I was 2 centimeters dilated. I held on for 5 more days and at 24w6d I gave birth via c-section to three beautiful little girls. I gave birth on November 19th, 2013 at 5:05pm. Each girl only a minute apart! They were so small at under 1.5 pounds. They have been in the NICU for 27 days as of today. They will be here at least until their due date (March 5th, 2014). Hopefully sooner! They are doing well but I'm so tired. Two are at one hospital and one is at another due to an infection she got at one week old. (she's better now and soon will be back with her sisters). 

I'm so happy to come on here and see such progress with you all. I'm so so happy for you all!


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> mmbelle ~ Congratulations on the :bfp: I can't wait to see what your beta yields!
> 
> Brandy ~ I'm so happy to see that you are still going strong and almost 25 weeks! :hugs:
> 
> Babydreamer ~ :hugs: I'm so happy for you!
> 
> I know I went MIA for a long time. I went through ALOT. I found out at 14 weeks that all three babies were GIRLS. I did well up until 23 weeks when I starting getting a lot of discharge with brown spotting. Turns out it was my mucus plug. Eww... I went into pre term labor at 24 weeks. I was admitted to the hospital on bedrest at 24w1day and I was 2 centimeters dilated. I held on for 5 more days and at 24w6d I gave birth via c-section to three beautiful little girls. I gave birth on November 19th, 2013 at 5:05pm. Each girl only a minute apart! They were so small at under 1.5 pounds. They have been in the NICU for 27 days as of today. They will be here at least until their due date (March 5th, 2014). Hopefully sooner! They are doing well but I'm so tired. Two are at one hospital and one is at another due to an infection she got at one week old. (she's better now and soon will be back with her sisters).
> 
> I'm so happy to come on here and see such progress with you all. I'm so so happy for you all!

OMG Girl I am sooooooooo happy to see you!! you're always in my thoughts :happydance:

Those sound like horrifying events :( It sounds like they are in great hands and are doing better. You must have been terrified I am so sorry :hugs: I hope you and the babies continue to do well and they come home very soon! Please keep us updated!

I would love to see pictures of the girls. What a blessing :flower:


Do you still have your blog?


----------



## augustluvers

Hi Brandy!

birth was horrifying! I was at a hospital 45 minutes away from home and it happened so fast that not even my husband made it on time for the delivery! I was very scared, of course thinking that they wouldn't make it at barely 25 weeks but these little girls have proved to be so very strong! Stronger then me! 

I do have a blog site:https://vizcarrondotriplets.blogspot.com Feel free to catch up there. There are pictures of the girls from birth to last week. I'm currently working on tomorrow's post with more pictures of the girls. 

Congratulations on the twin girls! :happydance: I'm a sucker for girls, now that i have 3!!! LOL


----------



## ~Brandy~

augustluvers said:


> Hi Brandy!
> 
> birth was horrifying! I was at a hospital 45 minutes away from home and it happened so fast that not even my husband made it on time for the delivery! I was very scared, of course thinking that they wouldn't make it at barely 25 weeks but these little girls have proved to be so very strong! Stronger then me!
> 
> I do have a blog site:https://vizcarrondotriplets.blogspot.com Feel free to catch up there. There are pictures of the girls from birth to last week. I'm currently working on tomorrow's post with more pictures of the girls.
> 
> Congratulations on the twin girls! :happydance: I'm a sucker for girls, now that i have 3!!! LOL

Thanks! I will get caught up on it soon. I did peek though they are beautiful :) 

How scary without your DH there.. You're such a trooper.

I ALMOST lost mine at 15W. Thankfully I have an amazing doctor that listens to me. I felt something was off and went to see him right away... when I would stand up I would get alot of sharp vaginal pain that everyone kept trying to tell me was ligament pain but I knew from previous children that wasnt it... It literally felt like the babies were going to fall out.

They did a scan and my cervix had funneled and was almost through my cervix. They immediately put me in the hospital and did surgery to place a cerclage. I stayed in the hospital for 3 days and recovered. FX it has been holding beautifully and I havent had that pressure or funneling since. I am so greatful for my doctors and their staff that they actually listened to me as a patient and didn't just brush me off as a paranoid pregnant lady. The Peri doc said I was within hours of losing them.

Right now we are just holding our breath and counting every week as a milestone and just praying to get to that infamous 3rd trimester!


----------



## mmbelle87

Wow August! What a roller coaster, I hope and pray your babies get stronger and healthier everyday!

AFM: beta was 50. Not feeling to optimistic. Last time it was 188. I go back on Wednesday to see if it's rising properly but still just sad :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Wow August! What a roller coaster, I hope and pray your babies get stronger and healthier everyday!
> 
> AFM: beta was 50. Not feeling to optimistic. Last time it was 188. I go back on Wednesday to see if it's rising properly but still just sad :(

You were PG with twins though last time werent you? 50 is very acceptable.


----------



## mmbelle87

Brandy: Yes I was pregnant with twins, but still nervous cause it just seems so low to me?? I guess its more important that it has doubled by tomorrow for my second beta!! Praying like crazy it does!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Brandy: Yes I was pregnant with twins, but still nervous cause it just seems so low to me?? I guess its more important that it has doubled by tomorrow for my second beta!! Praying like crazy it does!!

I think it's totally in line with the standard singleton PG :) I will be watching for your next update :hugs: Fx for you although I am sure it's just fine!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh my gosh August! You and your little ones have been through so much! I'm so happy to hear you and the babies are doing ok and my thoughts and prayers are with you all! 

Mmbelle, don't lose hope! I've heard of lower betas that have doubled beautifully and turned into healthy pregnancies!


----------



## mmbelle87

Beta was 123 today! More than doubled since Monday! :happydance: now I have to get a 3rd beta on Christmas Eve! But my clinic isn't processing blood work that day so I have to go the hospital as early as I can to get it done... Kinda stressed about that!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Beta was 123 today! More than doubled since Monday! :happydance: now I have to get a 3rd beta on Christmas Eve! But my clinic isn't processing blood work that day so I have to go the hospital as early as I can to get it done... Kinda stressed about that!

Yay congrats!


----------



## scerena

*mmbelle* CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: SO HAPPY FOR YOU :wohoo:

*August* I am keeping your babies in my prayer and I hope they are getting stronger and stronger :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

mmbelle87 said:


> Beta was 123 today! More than doubled since Monday! :happydance: now I have to get a 3rd beta on Christmas Eve! But my clinic isn't processing blood work that day so I have to go the hospital as early as I can to get it done... Kinda stressed about that!

Yay!! :happydance: Congrats Mmbelle!! I will keep my fingers crossed fir you that it keeps soaring! 

AFM, we found out today what we're having:
 



Attached Files:







Panda_boy.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> mmbelle87 said:
> 
> 
> Beta was 123 today! More than doubled since Monday! :happydance: now I have to get a 3rd beta on Christmas Eve! But my clinic isn't processing blood work that day so I have to go the hospital as early as I can to get it done... Kinda stressed about that!
> 
> Yay!! :happydance: Congrats Mmbelle!! I will keep my fingers crossed fir you that it keeps soaring!
> 
> AFM, we found out today what we're having:Click to expand...

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Thanks Brandy! Am I the first team blue here??


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Thanks Brandy! Am I the first team blue here??

I can't keep track but theres alot of girls for sure haha.


----------



## mission_mommy

Congratulations mmbelle...so happy for you!

Baby dreamer- yay!! Congratulations for team blue.. You are 13 weeks already..everyone s pregnancy seems to be moving fast except mine.

August- sorry you had to go through so much but glad your little girls are doing fine..read your blog and was in tears...praying that your little girls get better every day and come home soon!!!! :hugs:

Brandy- congratulations on reaching v day... Hope your girls are doing great!

AFM- felt my babies move a lot yesterday and today too..its such an awesome feeling...can't wait to feel them more often !!


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Congratulations mmbelle...so happy for you!
> 
> Baby dreamer- yay!! Congratulations for team blue.. You are 13 weeks already..everyone s pregnancy seems to be moving fast except mine.
> 
> August- sorry you had to go through so much but glad your little girls are doing fine..read your blog and was in tears...praying that your little girls get better every day and come home soon!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Brandy- congratulations on reaching v day... Hope your girls are doing great!
> 
> AFM- felt my babies move a lot yesterday and today too..its such an awesome feeling...can't wait to feel them more often !!

haha thats what I feel like... everyones PG is moving way faster than mine :dohh:

Were getting there :happydance:


----------



## mmbelle87

Thanks ladies! I am still so nervous about it. Hoping my 3rd beta is sky high! :) 

Babydreamer, CONGRATS on a boy!! So exciting! :) is your DH so happy? My DH always calls our embryos boys ha ha he wants one so bad!

Mission: how cool to feel them move!! Can't wait to experience that :) 

Brandy: that is awesome you're more than halfway! All your pregnancies have flown by to me cause I'm still trying to be pregnant!! Lol :) 

AFM: don't really feel preggo at all, my boobs are a little bigger but that's all. Hoping some symptoms kick in soon so I can actually believe this :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

mmbelle87 said:


> Thanks ladies! I am still so nervous about it. Hoping my 3rd beta is sky high! :)
> 
> Babydreamer, CONGRATS on a boy!! So exciting! :) is your DH so happy? My DH always calls our embryos boys ha ha he wants one so bad!
> 
> Mission: how cool to feel them move!! Can't wait to experience that :)
> 
> Brandy: that is awesome you're more than halfway! All your pregnancies have flown by to me cause I'm still trying to be pregnant!! Lol :)
> 
> AFM: don't really feel preggo at all, my boobs are a little bigger but that's all. Hoping some symptoms kick in soon so I can actually believe this :)

They aren't doing another Beta for you until the 24th right? Seems like quite a while in between but I am sure they know what they are doing :) I hope the numbers are high too and give you some relief. I was so upset the whole first trimester about not having symptoms it was horrible. Then when I hit the 2nd trimester I finally gave up and realized I was just lucky lol. For your mental state I hope you get some PG symptoms.. But try not to fret if you dont


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went in for my 26W U/S... Cerclage is holding well first of all thank god! No funneling and its at around 3 so thats fantastic news! :happydance:

The babies are 2.1lbs and 2.0lbs both are 14" long...... There is a reason I feel like I am over stuffed in there thats alot of babies :) I have only gained 9lbs so far but the doctor said that is fine because they are in the 58th percentile so totally normal size.

I got pics but they are all crappy because they are so smashed up together in there you cant decipher much of anything lol.

Hope everyone else is doing great :)


----------



## mission_mommy

Mmbelle - I hope your beta came out great Hun. :hugs:


----------



## mission_mommy

Brandy- glad that yo ur cerclage is holding well and your little ones are doing fine. 
AFM- had my anatomy scan yesterday with the preinatologist. Everything looked fine thank god. But they could not measure a few things of my little boy because he wasn't in the right position. So they asked me to come back in 4 weeks to check for them and also have the echo done for the babies. Said its a routine with ivf twins...did u have it done brandy?
My cervix is at 32mm .. It measured a little thinner than the last times length.it was 39mm.I mentioned it to the peri but she said its nothing to worry about unless it's 25mm or below. I am a little worried though.
My babies movements are getting stronger day by day... It feels funny at times.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Brandy- glad that yo ur cerclage is holding well and your little ones are doing fine.
> AFM- had my anatomy scan yesterday with the preinatologist. Everything looked fine thank god. But they could not measure a few things of my little boy because he wasn't in the right position. So they asked me to come back in 4 weeks to check for them and also have the echo done for the babies. Said its a routine with ivf twins...did u have it done brandy?
> My cervix is at 32mm .. It measured a little thinner than the last times length.it was 39mm.I mentioned it to the peri but she said its nothing to worry about unless it's 25mm or below. I am a little worried though.
> My babies movements are getting stronger day by day... It feels funny at times.


Hey Mission, I have not had an echo done but I hear its quite common from other twin moms but my peri doesnt do them. I wouldnt worry about it. 32mm is a great length! They love to see 30MM or more so thats perfect. Also my cervix never measures the same either from scan to scan :) It's just important that it stays within the normal limits. Your doctor is right they usually wont start questioning anything unless it drops below 25MM in most cases 20MM or more is fine from 30W on because you will see a reduction in length as the pregnancy progresses. Mine was only 23MM at 15W for that reason they did the cerclage. 

I love feeling the babies but I really feel like they are already out of room.. I feel sorry for them :( Right now they are side by side standing up so I have both of their heads in my ribs and it feels like they are trying to put a foot out of my butt and I am serious lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

I went on a stalking Mission to find MM's beta results and this is her results from another thread!! CONGRATS MM!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Merry Christmas Ladies!! 

Beta was 787 today!! My nurse seemed super happy with that number, she said they were looking for above 590. So I'll be happy until my first Ultrasound which is scheduled for January 2nd!! Can't wait! 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas and remembers how truly blessed we all are in our lives! I know Christmas makes me so thankful for the family I do have thanks for all the love and and support from you all! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mission_mommy

Lol...the foot out of butt thing is hilarious brandy. Thanks for the reassurance about the cervix length..I worry about every little thing..just want these babies safe till they are ready to come out. Things like preterm labor scare me.my little girls head is right on the cervix and and when ever she moves her head, I feel really weird down there.
And what is the percentile thing you were talking earlier about...that your babies are 58 percentile..what does it mean????


----------



## ~Brandy~

mission_mommy said:


> Lol...the foot out of butt thing is hilarious brandy. Thanks for the reassurance about the cervix length..I worry about every little thing..just want these babies safe till they are ready to come out. Things like preterm labor scare me.my little girls head is right on the cervix and and when ever she moves her head, I feel really weird down there.
> And what is the percentile thing you were talking earlier about...that your babies are 58 percentile..what does it mean????

The percentile scale for growth is 0-100% with the middle 50% being normal for weight/height vs the amount of weeks you are. The U/S tech should be able to tell you where they are % wise if you ask.


----------



## mission_mommy

Thank you brandy..will ask them next time.


----------



## mmbelle87

Just wanted to let you all know I had my first ultrasound today and there was no HB. Again!!! Ugh, I honestly would rather not get pregnant at all then to get pregnant and keep having it end in MC. They saw the sac and everything, took my hcg levels which was 3400. The worst part is I have to keep doing my meds/injections until Wednesday cause they want me to come back for another US just to make sure. :( I should be 6 weeks 5 days today so there definitely should've been a HB. My only hope is that maybe the embryo implanted late?? If that's even possible for it to live for a week and then implant?? I dunno. We don't have anymore frosties and can't afford another round for at least another year or two. I'm just heartbroken. Sorry to be a downer. I hope everyone else had a happy new year!! :) good luck to you ladies, I probably won't be posting much anymore, but I wish the best for you all!


----------



## Bma11

Mmbelle- :hugs: :hugs: I have no words, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## scerena

*mmbelle* I am so sorry Hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BabyLove1210

I'm so very sorry MMbelle, I can't imagine going through that again :cry: :hugs:

My second FET is scheduled for 1/19. We are only transferring one again. After what happened last time, the thought of transferring two still terrifies me. I don't know what I'll do if she comes in and tells me the vial with one didn't thaw and we had to move on to a vial with two. I so hope this one works. If not, we will be taking a break. We are both going to try and get in better shape and take a vacation. We may try again around May if this one doesn't take. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mmbelle87

Awesome Babylove! Good luck, I really hope this one is it for you! :) 

AFM: I had a follow up ultrasound a couple of days ago, and there was a HEARTBEAT! I honestly was in shock and so was my dr.! I had even stopped taking some of my meds cause I was so sure I was out. But there it was, the little embryo and a HB! The heartbeat was slow- 80 bpm. So my dr said it could go either way from here a 50/50 chance. So we have another ultrasound on Tuesday and I am just praying the HB is faster and everything is okay. She also said I am measuring a full week behind based on my transfer day and everything, so I asked if it's possible for the embryo to survive that long without implanting and she said it's very unlikely, maybe 3 days at the most. So I know all the signs still point to this pregnancy ending in MC, but hoping for a miracle!! :)


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh mmbelle, I'm so sorry for all the stress and heartache you are experiencing. My prayers and hopes are with you and that your little bean gets stronger! 

Babylove, good luck! That's right around the corner! I totally understand your nerves and my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## BabyLove1210

Yay Mmbelle! I so hope it works out for you. Keep us updated please!!


----------



## Starlight2012

My belle, I hope that your next appt goes well. Am thinking of you xxoo


----------



## BabyLove1210

So we found out yesterday that FET #2 didn't work. We went in for our follow up yesterday afternoon. We spoke to the doctor about the lap I had done in 2012 and that I had stage 4 endo. We've decided to have a hysteroscopy done and if needed another lap. She thinks that my endo may have come back (I know it has judging by how painful my periods have gotten again) and it could be the reason why these last two embryos didn't implant. Once those two are done, we will move forward with another FET with the same protocol. She told us yesterday that they can re-freeze embryos if we still just wanted to transfer one since all of the vials we have left have two each. What I didn't ask was what the success rate for thawing a second time is. I'm not sure if I want to take that risk, but then the thought of transferring two again and them both sticking is still terrifying. So now, more waiting... Hopefully we can get the hyster/lap done pretty quick and get going again. We were going to take some time off, but since she thinks these could be our problem, we're going to keep moving forward.


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I know I rarely come on but wanted to let you know that I had my little girl on the 18th January she is so precious...

I hope everyone gets their :bfp: soon and cannot wait for all you pregnant ladies to hold your babies in your arms :hugs:


----------



## 1babydreamer

BabyLove1210 said:


> So we found out yesterday that FET #2 didn't work. We went in for our follow up yesterday afternoon. We spoke to the doctor about the lap I had done in 2012 and that I had stage 4 endo. We've decided to have a hysteroscopy done and if needed another lap. She thinks that my endo may have come back (I know it has judging by how painful my periods have gotten again) and it could be the reason why these last two embryos didn't implant. Once those two are done, we will move forward with another FET with the same protocol. She told us yesterday that they can re-freeze embryos if we still just wanted to transfer one since all of the vials we have left have two each. What I didn't ask was what the success rate for thawing a second time is. I'm not sure if I want to take that risk, but then the thought of transferring two again and them both sticking is still terrifying. So now, more waiting... Hopefully we can get the hyster/lap done pretty quick and get going again. We were going to take some time off, but since she thinks these could be our problem, we're going to keep moving forward.


I'm so sorry this one didn't stick *BabyLove* :hugs:. And I'm sorry you have to keep going through procedures, but I know you will get your miracle soon! And we ladies who have struggled to get our forever babies know just how precious they are and how worth the wait! I still worry about something going wrong and I just won't believe it until he's safe and healthy in my arms. I hope you get your lap done soon and I get to move on with another round.


----------



## 1babydreamer

scerena said:


> :hi: ladies I know I rarely come on but wanted to let you know that I had my little girl on the 18th January she is so precious...
> 
> I hope everyone gets their :bfp: soon and cannot wait for all you pregnant ladies to hold your babies in your arms :hugs:

Oh my goodness!! Congratulations Hun!!! :happydance: What a thrilling time for you! I can't wait to hold my sweet, healthy little miracle in my arms!! Attach pictures when you can, I'll bet you're on cloud nine :cloud9:.


----------



## 1babydreamer

How is everyone doing? How is everyone feeling?This thread has gone so silent lately! 
*Mmbelle,* how was your ultrasound?


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hey Ladies :hi:

Well our second FET failed and my doctor decided to do a Laparoscopy and Hysterscopy. They were high quality embryos and all of my levels were spot on so she's thinking that something else is going on. I had a Lap done in 2012 that found I had Stage 4 endo and had most of that removed. But since the loss of the twins and the fact that it's been a year and a half since the last lap, there's a possibility that something is going on in there now that's keeping me from getting pregnant again. I go in tomorrow morning for the procedures. She said it could be 6-8 weeks before I have a normal period again so we've decided that if my body is ready, we will do our next transfer in May. In the meantime, I am attempting to eat healthier and exercise. We also planned a week long trip to the Texas Hill Country for some quiet time and relaxation. Hope all is well with everyone else. I've also been wondering out MMBelle and what happened...?


----------



## 1babydreamer

BabyLove1210 said:


> Hey Ladies :hi:
> 
> Well our second FET failed and my doctor decided to do a Laparoscopy and Hysterscopy. They were high quality embryos and all of my levels were spot on so she's thinking that something else is going on. I had a Lap done in 2012 that found I had Stage 4 endo and had most of that removed. But since the loss of the twins and the fact that it's been a year and a half since the last lap, there's a possibility that something is going on in there now that's keeping me from getting pregnant again. I go in tomorrow morning for the procedures. She said it could be 6-8 weeks before I have a normal period again so we've decided that if my body is ready, we will do our next transfer in May. In the meantime, I am attempting to eat healthier and exercise. We also planned a week long trip to the Texas Hill Country for some quiet time and relaxation. Hope all is well with everyone else. I've also been wondering out MMBelle and what happened...?

I'm so sorry it didn't work out BabyLove but I'm glad your doctors are being proactive and looking for answers. We hit the same road block when starting. All our tests came back great and normal and I even did a lap too but they only found a small amount of endo and none on my reproductive organs. After a battery of tests everything on me seemed normal and my embies were high quality. Luckily my RE suggested we do a special test on DH's sperm. The usual sperm analysis had came back normal and good but the extra test he recommended, called the SCSA test, revealed highly fragmented DNA! After 2 years we finally had some kind of answer! 

I'm hoping and praying your lap goes well and they get all the endo so you can get your forever BFP in May!


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I never updated, just didn't feel up to being on here. I had another MC.
I can't remember what I told you last but my first U/S there was no HB. My second one they found a HB but it was only 80 bpm. Third U/S, no HB and I had another d&c and we had the "tissue" tested for genetic abnormalities and I had extensive blood work done... All came back normal. I don't have anymore frosties so we would have to start a whole new round of IVF. I'm just not feeling up to it emotionally and we can't afford it financially anyways so maybe in a couple years. :/ best of luck to all you ladies though!! And I'm so so happy for all you preggo ladies that will get to hold your little ones soon :) I'll probably pop in every once in a while to see if anyone post pictures of their sweet LO's!


----------



## Starlight2012

mmbelle - am so sorry to hear about the m/c. am thinking of you and hope that you are feeling okay xxoo you are amazing and you and your DH will get your rainbow baby!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Oh Mmbelle, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:. Infertility is the most difficult struggle I've ever encountered but I just know there is a light at the end of the tunnel for all of us. Praying for your rainbow baby! :hugs:


----------



## heidiliz626

Count me in! We just had an ivf appointment with new dr today. Starting with my next period we will be doing ivf! Next af is due in about a week so march/april will most likely be our time frame!


----------



## 1babydreamer

How is everyone doing? How many babies do we have so far? Updates please!! :)


----------



## scerena

:hi:
I had my baby in January... She's now 19 weeks old! 

I see not long left for you now at all! How are you feeling?


----------



## ~Brandy~

My twins are great! They are now 10lbs and 12 weeks old today :) 

Celia is in the Yellow and Danica is in the pink
 



Attached Files:







Danica 12 weeks (Medium).jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









Celia 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 1babydreamer

Congrats *Serena*! And *Brandy *your twins are gorgeous!! 

I'm getting so excited to meet our little man and he is kicking up a storm in there like he is ready to come out! 20 more days till my due date but we'll see... ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> Congrats *Serena*! And *Brandy *your twins are gorgeous!!
> 
> I'm getting so excited to meet our little man and he is kicking up a storm in there like he is ready to come out! 20 more days till my due date but we'll see... ;)

How exciting babydreamer! Not much longer now ;)


----------



## 1babydreamer

~Brandy~ said:


> 1babydreamer said:
> 
> 
> Congrats *Serena*! And *Brandy *your twins are gorgeous!!
> 
> I'm getting so excited to meet our little man and he is kicking up a storm in there like he is ready to come out! 20 more days till my due date but we'll see... ;)
> 
> How exciting babydreamer! Not much longer now ;)Click to expand...

I know! It's getting close now and I just can't wait to meet him and hold him!! :cloud9:
You must be in heaven with your beautiful little girls!! How are you feeling? Was it and easy birth?


----------



## ~Brandy~

1babydreamer said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1babydreamer said:
> 
> 
> Congrats *Serena*! And *Brandy *your twins are gorgeous!!
> 
> I'm getting so excited to meet our little man and he is kicking up a storm in there like he is ready to come out! 20 more days till my due date but we'll see... ;)
> 
> How exciting babydreamer! Not much longer now ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I know! It's getting close now and I just can't wait to meet him and hold him!! :cloud9:
> You must be in heaven with your beautiful little girls!! How are you feeling? Was it and easy birth?Click to expand...

It was so easy! I was in labor less than 2 hours. I delivered vaginally... Baby a was 3 pushes and baby b was 2 pushes. No intervention or baby turning was needed. 

I felt 100% better within 24 hours and lost all the baby weight in 7 Days. Everything happened so fast if hadn't have lived it I'm not sure would have believed it.


----------



## 1babydreamer

That's a great birth story!! Gosh I hope to have it as nice and quick as you did!

Here's my 37 week bump pic and a maternity shot from 35 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







37week bump.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_9904_smalller.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------

